# Northern Illinois & Northwest Indiana 15/16



## Pushin 2 Please

Out with the old, in with the new. Let's hope for another great season guys!


----------



## brianbrich1

Me... Time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This sucks!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What does? Not being at your shop right now? Last week this time was, well fun. I even have a delated pic I found to prove it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bull$hit. Better not.


----------



## Sawboy

Hoping for a great season for all of us!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry, late to party, I was plowing up something


----------



## dieselss

Subscribed


----------



## rjigto4oje

Like, subscribed


----------



## condo plow

Hello everyone..".i bought a 2008 f350 today does anyone need or know anyone that needs a ranch cap , topper, camper. For a 8 foot bed no keys in excellent condition


----------



## condo plow

Pics"....."......


----------



## condo plow

I have more pics pm me asking $300 OBO open to trades... lights ect


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;2036442 said:


> Hello everyone..".i bought a 2008 f350 today does anyone need or know anyone that needs a ranch cap , topper, camper. For a 8 foot bed no keys in excellent condition


Good looking truck, what size 9'6 western you hanging off it?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2036471 said:


> Good looking truck, what size 9'6 western you hanging off it?


Guessing 9'6 duh


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Right? What size 9'6"? Ummmm maybe a 9'6"?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2036474 said:


> Guessing 9'6 duh


31 or 39, one of those are the right answer or technically both could be

Love trick questions and answers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2036482 said:


> Right? What size 9'6"? Ummmm maybe a 9'6"?


Hint, more then one size 9/6 is available from Western.


----------



## condo plow

Thanks picked it up for 13.5k 
Sorry boys it's not getting a western yet...snow dog for now


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2036486 said:


> Hint, more then one size 9/6 is available from Western.


I think your slipping in your old age. 9'6 is 9'6 no matter how you measure it. Bahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2036490 said:


> I think your slipping in your old age. 9'6 is 9'6 no matter how you measure it. Bahahaha


Omg, next you'll be telling me Western only offers one size 7'6.....


----------



## condo plow

for now i am just taking the plow from the dodge


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just put Orland Hooters on the calendar. 530. Hope I'm off by than?!?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You'll make it, I'll call Mama to make sure.


----------



## dieselss

Wifie said sure, baby kinda groaned, so that coulda been a go ahead, or feed me, or I need a new diaper, or I got gas. So ya I'm in


----------



## Sawboy

Pushin 2 Please;2036708 said:


> I just put Orland Hooters on the calendar. 530. Hope I'm off by than?!?!


What day?....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This coming thursday.


----------



## straightlinelan

Better snow more than 39" this year. Cough cough boss plow cough.


----------



## brianbrich1

straightlinelan;2036770 said:


> Better snow more than 39" this year. Cough cough boss plow cough.


I'll take an average year


----------



## SullivanSeptic

39"??? No way. I'll take eight 2" snows and a few dustings. That's plenty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This thread should have been named: Negative Nancys Chicago season 2015 - 2016


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2036802 said:


> This thread should have been named: Negative Nancys Chicago season 2015 - 2016


I second that.......motion?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Eh, ok. Lets get 200" then. I dont really care anyway. I dumped 90% of my accounts last year. Going small and took only the best accounts. Ones that pay top dollar and want the best service.


----------



## Sawboy

Pushin 2 Please;2036755 said:


> This coming thursday.


.........

:salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2036513 said:


> Omg, next you'll be telling me Western only offers one size 7'6.....


Right 6ft with 8 inch wings and 7ft with 3 inch wings...lol and of corse Pats with bonless..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;2036805 said:


> Eh, ok. Lets get 200" then. I dont really care anyway. I dumped 90% of my accounts last year. Going small and took only the best accounts. Ones that pay top dollar and want the best service.


Oh so yah got Rons Easy money accounts...lol


----------



## Phil1747

anyone looking for another salter? I have a salt dogg 1.5 yd, half rebuilt this year and half rebuilt 2 yrs ago not used last year. Its for sale in the sale section and i am in grayslake anyone interested pm me.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Chicago


----------



## JustJeff

Not gonna happen tonight. Lester didn't look sharp all night, and Harvey was just too good for us. Tomorrow's game should be good. If we can just split in New York we're in pretty good shape with three home games afterwards.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo


----------



## 01PStroke

Hello all! Hoping for a busy season!


----------



## snowish10

Ready for the season with the "new" truck!! Hope its a good season payup


----------



## dieselss

Holy carp that's alotta red.
Bet it'll look better in salt grey....Bahahaha


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;2041153 said:


> Holy carp that's alotta red.
> Bet it'll look better in salt grey....Bahahaha


Yes it is a lot, but next year will be more when I paint match somethings. Yeaaaaaa I am definitely not looking forward washing this truck a lot in the winter because I have a feeling it will show everything in the winter.


----------



## dieselss

Badge of honor.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Red'er the bet'er


Mirrors look good on it


----------



## dieselss

Oh the 08 mirrors....love em


----------



## Sawboy

Gonna grab my plow outta storage in about a week or two.

Then down to Midlothian and a visit to the Millard Ave Zoo to address a couple annoying issues with the plow, and get my marinco mod done. 

PS: The zookeeper is not yet aware of this visit


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2041175 said:


> Red'er the bet'er
> 
> Mirrors look good on it


Yes sir!!! Thanks pat! 
I haven't had time to wire up my mirrors yet, only thing I wish I had was there power fold mirrors, these are manual. But thank god they have heat on the mirror


----------



## blm86

Anyone have a ultra mount for an 08 f250?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks.


----------



## condo plow

I wish the 08 mirrors folded in when truck is in park or when turning off the engine....$1400 to replace one side

I wish we could fold the mirrors in by putting in park gear or turning off the engine....

Almost ready plow salter wired in...now need to do lights


----------



## condo plow

How I got it at purchase


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;2042380 said:


> I wish the 08 mirrors folded in when truck is in park or when turning off the engine....$1400 to replace one side
> 
> I wish we could fold the mirrors in by putting in park gear or turning off the engine....
> 
> Almost ready plow salter wired in...now need to do lights


Those little motors would wear out.

Looking good, you still have the Dodge?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;2042383 said:


> How I got it at purchase


Upfitters should be a standard item, especially on higher end trucks


----------



## NorthernSvc's

It's the hap happiest time of the year!!! hey condo what spreader you got in the back of that thing?


----------



## grkstl2

Anyone got a unimount truck side harness for a 2002 f250 for sale?


----------



## condo plow

old dogg; yes i still have the dodge
north; saltdogg sphe2000


----------



## giggity

Picked up the new truck yesterday... It better snow this year!!!


----------



## dieselss

Little chilly this morning


----------



## JDosch

I've missed you guys in the off season. What happened to all the pages from last year? Only 3 pages of posts in this thread?


----------



## JDosch

I see it now. New thread for 2015/2016? Anyway, how you guys been? Bring on the snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cold, crappy, windy....love it, its getting closer.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2045317 said:


> Cold, crappy, windy....love it, its getting closer.


You mean winter, or me bringing the plow and truck over for maintenance and upgrades?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2045322 said:


> You mean winter, or me bringing the plow and truck over for maintenance and upgrades?


The petting zoo is open on the weekends, coffee and coffee roll is the admission


----------



## JDosch

Got some added equipment this year, and a new sub. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2045325 said:


> The petting zoo is open on the weekends, coffee and coffee roll is the admission


:salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity;2044869 said:


> Picked up the new truck yesterday... It better snow this year!!!


Nice lookin I have a 14 Ram 2500HD but in Black 5.7 HEMI


----------



## dieselss

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/res/5283975963.html

Which one of you guys posted this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2046116 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/res/5283975963.html
> 
> Which one of you guys posted this?


Dave posted it


----------



## dieselss

Dave's not here man


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2046139 said:


> Dave's not here man


Dave is short for David, I think Sawboy (Bob) posted. He lives north of me in the west suburbs.


----------



## Sawboy

Not me. I'm a grammar nazi. If I wrote like that, I'd kill myself.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2046153 said:


> Not me. I'm a grammar nazi. If I wrote like that, I'd kill myself.


Eye no, tht's Y


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm better at math, and daves numbers do not add up. If he was a south sider I'd hire him to do my drive


----------



## dieselss

Mine to....15 to a drive....bring it


----------



## dieselss

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/lbs/5285990272.html

Look at what the "price" includes


----------



## SnowMatt13

Thank goodness it includes fuel. Can you imagine what it would start to cost if gas prices go back up??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its a hardwood floor company

http://www.elmwoodflooring.com/ ......omg


----------



## dieselss

Yep....So many adds made me just smack my head and OMG


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spread the word, I'm out of candy....starting to collect from the doorbell ringers!

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## lawninc

OK... I've tried the Employment page here and haven't had any interest so I hope you don't mind me putting this here. I am looking for sidewalk crews for the Crystal Lake, McHenry, Grayslake area. If you or someone you know is interested please call or text 630-742-9920 Thank you. Please delete if not allowed!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Get on the list. I'm usually short 5-10 sidewalk guys and probably 10 guys I know need double that


----------



## lawninc

I hear ya! If anyone comes across a bus load of sidewalk guys please send them my way! LOL!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lawninc;2048262 said:


> OK... I've tried the Employment page here and haven't had any interest so I hope you don't mind me putting this here. I am looking for sidewalk crews for the Crystal Lake, McHenry, Grayslake area. If you or someone you know is interested please call or text 630-742-9920 Thank you. Please delete if not allowed!


Delete..... We try and keep MJD out.

Welcome!


----------



## lawninc

Yeah no problem! Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

So let's start the guessing. Date of first measurable snow recorded at midway? I go with Dec 19


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2049197 said:


> So let's start the guessing. Date of first measurable snow recorded at midway? I go with Dec 19


This year?


----------



## brianbrich1

Of course mister


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2049208 said:


> This year?


Such a buzz kill


----------



## brianbrich1

It now appears I should be more specific. snow season of 2015-2016. Not January of 2015 just for clarification Mr.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;2049499 said:


> It now appears I should be more specific. snow season of 2015-2016. Not January of 2015 just for clarification Mr.


Well hell hope it's not January 2015 you lose...


----------



## Sawboy

Because I know that it's "Pics or it didn't happen", here is a pic of the "new" truck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;2050162 said:


> Because I know that it's "Pics or it didn't happen", here is a pic of the "new" truck.


Nice looking ride Bob...Gasser? Looks like long bed?


----------



## Sawboy

Yep, 5.4 with only 112k on it. Crew cab, long bed. And as an added bonus, when doing the oil change I got to see ALL NEW AND SHINY exhaust manifold studs!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;2050176 said:


> Yep, 5.4 with only 112k on it. Crew cab, long bed. And as an added bonus, when doing the oil change I got to see ALL NEW AND SHINY exhaust manifold studs!


Awesome one major headache you won't have to worry about


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ah, that doesn't look like my driveway.... Just saying.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;2050176 said:


> Yep, 5.4 with only 112k on it. Crew cab, long bed. And as an added bonus, when doing the oil change I got to see ALL NEW AND SHINY exhaust manifold studs!


What plow is she getting?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2050200 said:


> Ah, that doesn't look like my driveway.... Just saying.


You'll be seeing it in your driveway in the next couple weeks for sure.



snowish10;2050202 said:


> What plow is she getting?


Western 9.5 MVP, and a Boss Vbox. Both trucks have Vboxes this year.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;2050203 said:


> You'll be seeing it in your driveway in the next couple weeks for sure.
> 
> Western 9.5 MVP, and a Boss Vbox. Both trucks have Vboxes this year.


Nice!!! and dang $$$$$$$ Congrats


----------



## WilliamOak

If anyone out there is looking my 06 is up for sale. Bought another truck don't need it any more. 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/5306170027.html


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;2050203 said:


> Western 9.5 MVP, and a Boss Vbox. Both trucks have Vboxes this year.


Still.would look better with a blizzard on it......Just saying


----------



## Sawboy

WilliamOak;2050209 said:


> If anyone out there is looking my 06 is up for sale. Bought another truck don't need it any more.
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/5306170027.html


That thing is priced right. If you have that truck in a week, I'll be shocked. Thumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone is getting ready......


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;2050887 said:


> Someone is getting ready......


I hope putting on a new main cutting edge is next in getting ready.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cutting edge next year. More than enough life still there!


----------



## dieselss

Hey saw......pm.
Nice cutting edge Ron, like buck teeth ...Bahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hahaha I told pat I should have taken picture after I cut wings. It's all even now!


----------



## dieselss

If that was on a Ford, you'd see the grill still......just sayin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think I see the shadows of the jack stands.......just saying.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2051019 said:


> I think I see the shadows of the jack stands.......just saying.


Your right....a direct lift would never lift that high.


----------



## brianbrich1

Don't worry Ron they know there jealous of the heavy chevies.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2049197 said:


> So let's start the guessing. Date of first measurable snow recorded at midway? I go with Dec 19


I see someone else is getting ready and dreaming


----------



## dieselss

Preloading snow I see. You change a "holding" fee as well?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2051713 said:


> Preloading snow I see. You change a "holding" fee as well?


He's been secretly working on a new project.

It's a snow spreader


----------



## brianbrich1

Its for the days they predict .5" of snow we haul it in and dump to plow for training purposes


----------



## dieselss

Happy veterans day, and thanks to all who served.


----------



## JDosch

I second that. Happy Veteran's Day


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;2051880 said:


> Happy veterans day, and thanks to all who served.


Your welcome.


----------



## dieselss

Everyone survive


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Using my snorkle, but im ok.


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;2052734 said:


> Using my snorkle, but im ok.


Not the pumpers snorkel is it. Might smell bad


----------



## Sawboy

All good here. I was worried too. Someone as thin as I am is at risk of getting blown away :whistling:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Boys, its going to get busy..... This weekend and after.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2054969 said:


> Boys, its going to get busy..... This weekend and after.


Sump pumps?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

no, that's for Tuesday/Wednesday

saturday night. see many poss's thru end of month to first week of dec.


----------



## brianbrich1

Good thing 3 of 5 Salter's are ready then.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just stalled a boss bvx (or something like that) for Sawboy, appears to be a nice unit. Got to do a plow and another salter this week for him.


----------



## giggity

believe it when i see it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That is the worst model, well almost the worst.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## birchwood

I sure hope not, a little too soon, Swails is peddling snow already. One new v box is in two more salters need to be hooked up. Two plow mounts are almost finished, but not a single plow has been gone through.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2054984 said:


> I just stalled a boss bvx (or something like that) for Sawboy, appears to be a nice unit. Got to do a plow and another salter this week for him.


And a HUUUUGE thanks for all the help. I'm 99.99% sure the other truck will be in your driveway when you get home.

PS: Can you imagine how busy you'll be if I have to add the three trucks I was talking about! I don't think I can afford you if ya have to take a day off work :yow!:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I call bs on this saturday.


----------



## JDosch

Maybe salt run? We shall see. I have a wedding on Saturday, so it should be interesting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I will be in Tennessee on Saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

seeing about 4 or 5 shots by Dec 2


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2055635 said:


> seeing about 4 or 5 shots by Dec 2


Damn I hope so!


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;2055636 said:


> Damn I hope so!


Heck yea!!!! I guess I should put my fluid film on my truck and finish hooking up my light bar


----------



## sikplow

Are these multiple events salt runs or full pushes??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sikplow;2055654 said:


> Are these multiple events salt runs or full pushes??


I think the first will be a salting, not willing to call the rest this far out yet. The early Dec is the one I really like.


----------



## rjigto4oje

As long as it doesn't affect turkey day.
Now hows about some wings snd beer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2055685 said:


> As long as it doesn't affect turkey day.
> Now hows about some wings snd beer


Cold and wet.


----------



## Bird21

No snow next week please, soooooo not ready

New skid not delivered
New pushers ordered in February not here
Leaving for The Keys Saturday for a week
and dirts season still going strong.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;2055749 said:


> No snow next week please, soooooo not ready
> 
> New skid not delivered
> New pushers ordered in February not here
> Leaving for The Keys Saturday for a week
> and dirts season still going strong.


MP's not delivered yet... Wtf.


----------



## Bird21

Yeah not yet, its like a comedy episode now.


----------



## Bird21

I would cancel the order but I sold the Protects these are replacing so I am kinda stuck. More like f%*cked if it does snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Evening gentlemen, gearing up for a good season..... If it snows!

How's everyone?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;2055752 said:


> Yeah not yet, its like a comedy episode now.


Not sure I want to know......any eta?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;2055755 said:


> Evening gentlemen, gearing up for a good season..... If it snows!
> 
> How's everyone?


I just puked all over the house and texted out the pics in group

Felt better afterwards , you?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;2055768 said:


> I just puked all over the house and texted out the pics in group
> 
> Felt better afterwards , you?


I am thankful not to be on that group text, but add me to the weather text.

Lots of prep to do and short amount of time to make it happen.


----------



## snowish10

erkoehler;2055777 said:


> I am thankful not to be on that group text, but add me to the weather text.
> 
> Lots of prep to do and short amount of time to make it happen.


X2 for the weather text


----------



## dieselss

erkoehler;2055777 said:


> I am thankful not to be on that group text, but add me to the weather text.
> 
> Lots of prep to do and short amount of time to make it happen.


That group is fun
Feel ya on the prep time tho


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2055768 said:


> I just puked all over the house and texted out the pics in group
> 
> Felt better afterwards , you?


Groups text are great. Especially some of the sick $h!t we send. The puke texts today were pretty bad!


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;2055763 said:


> Not sure I want to know......any eta?


Not sure on the new ETA sometime this month. Hopefully

Dealer stepped up and will give me pushers incase it snows, so theres that at least.


----------



## Sawboy

The puke texts were highly overrated. As a guy with a weak stomach it almost caused a similar reaction here in Westchester


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2055659 said:


> I think the first will be a salting, not willing to call the rest this far out yet. The early Dec is the one I really like.


I can't believe how many people up at 430, Ron and Ryan haven't checkin yet

It's getting more interesting too. Going to pick my plow up today I think.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2055957 said:


> I can't believe how many people up at 430, Ron and Ryan haven't checkin yet
> 
> It's getting more interesting too. Going to pick my plow up today I think.


They are still sleeping or just not finding it funny with the early snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I slept in until 5 today. Sorry. It was a late one last night


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2055957 said:


> I can't believe how many people up at 430, Ron and Ryan haven't checkin yet
> 
> It's getting more interesting too. Going to pick my plow up today I think.


Not all of us were up at 4:30......


----------



## dieselss

Sawboy;2056017 said:


> Not all of us were up at 4:30......


Slacker.....340 myself


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2056017 said:


> Not all of us were up at 4:30......


Snow gives me morning wood, thought it help u old farts


----------



## Midwest Pond

so.... the time begins to read this site again

hey all, back again..... a new 7 month old crawling around the house


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2055957 said:


> I can't believe how many people up at 430, Ron and Ryan haven't checkin yet
> 
> It's getting more interesting too. Going to pick my plow up today I think.


Thats my plan but in a couple days


----------



## 01PStroke

Does anyone run or have run salt brine?


----------



## UnitedInc

Guess I'm super late to this thread hahahaha. Read whole thread from start to finish went from hooters to throw up pics in a hundred comments. Great stuff count me in. Oh and the snows here!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Welcome, the thread has been kinds of slow this year.

I'm in a self imposed black out.


----------



## SnowMatt13

We produce our own brine and blend it. We anti ice and deice with our blended product....for 01pstroke.


----------



## UnitedInc

Its all good I'm here now party can start!


----------



## Bird21

Getting closer to being ready, Got the new skid went with S650 Bobcat. I was die hard New Holland and Case since my start. Our dirt guys love Case and hardscape guys love New Holland but the newer ones aren't what they used to be. The Bobcat just seemed tougher than the others new models. Prep continues and so does the MP wait...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I also make my own brine


----------



## NorthernSvc's

bring on the snow - I have a new toy - cant wait for the snow!!!


----------



## JustJeff

UnitedInc;2056541 said:


> Its all good I'm here now party can start!


And you are who exactly?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

North to northwest best chance


----------



## dieselss

Good......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A little windy out there. Now that's a crosswind.


----------



## UnitedInc

Harleyjeff;2056632 said:


> And you are who exactly?


You gotta read my brother thats what this site is for. it says at the top Unitedinc Plainfield area hahahaha


----------



## ultimate plow

checking in here for the season heres my ticket


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Your all welcome. This snow would never happen if I didn't leave for out of town this morning


----------



## 4wydnr

NorthernSvc's;2056624 said:


> bring on the snow - I have a new toy - cant wait for the snow!!!


What size western do you run on the Cherokee? I have a full size 7.5ft but I'm hesitant to mount it up to my Cherokee.


----------



## UnitedInc

Bird21;2056555 said:


> Getting closer to being ready, Got the new skid went with S650 Bobcat. I was die hard New Holland and Case since my start. Our dirt guys love Case and hardscape guys love New Holland but the newer ones aren't what they used to be. The Bobcat just seemed tougher than the others new models. Prep continues and so does the MP wait...


What did you find to be less quality on the newer models of New Hollands, controls,attachments ,hydros?


----------



## UnitedInc

4wydnr;2056688 said:


> What size western do you run on the Cherokee? I have a full size 7.5ft but I'm hesitant to mount it up to my Cherokee.


Run it through the western quick match on westerns site yet, what did it say?


----------



## UnitedInc

Midwest Pond;2056068 said:


> so.... the time begins to read this site again
> 
> hey all, back again..... a new 7 month old crawling around the house


Good luck man congrats too you and the family. We just found out were having twins lol


----------



## 4wydnr

UnitedInc;2056707 said:


> Run it through the western quick match on westerns site yet, what did it say?


Wrangled options only. But they made unimount frames for the Cherokee.I have one sitting in my garage. That looks like a full size light setup in his picture though.


----------



## UnitedInc

Call regional eqiuptment they will tell just call and say you were thinking of putting this plow on and will the jeep accept it and what they charge for install.


----------



## Midwest Pond

UnitedInc;2056712 said:


> Good luck man congrats too you and the family. We just found out were having twins lol


could not imagine twins


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey ultimate you cut a lawn over towards my house.. Truck looks good sir..


----------



## 4wydnr

UnitedInc;2056751 said:


> Call regional eqiuptment they will tell just call and say you were thinking of putting this plow on and will the jeep accept it and what they charge for install.


Since I have the mount I know that I can put the plow on the Cherokee. I should have asked what his experience has been with his setup.

It would be a rare occasion that I would pay $80-$100 per hour shop rate when I'm pretty mechanically inclined.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

4wydnr;2056688 said:


> What size western do you run on the Cherokee? I have a full size 7.5ft but I'm hesitant to mount it up to my Cherokee.


6.5 ft unimounts on the front and 6.5 Daniels on the rears


----------



## NorthernSvc's

The 99-2001 jeep Cherokees are tanks - that inline 6 is a beast for driveways...
You do have to reinforce the rear Frame if adding a pull plow - but the jeeps handle the old style 6.5' western unimounts beautifully...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;2056442 said:


> Does anyone run or have run salt brine?


Pat makes his own brine.got pics to prove it bahahahaha


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2057052 said:


> Pat makes his own brine.got pics to prove it bahahahaha


Little chunky if you ask me.


----------



## MR. Elite

UnitedInc;2056664 said:


> You gotta read my brother thats what this site is for. it says at the top Unitedinc Plainfield area hahahaha


I think U missed the point there..... Sure we all.. WELL most can read.... But to put it MORE DIRECTLY, the Statement of (WHO ARE U)... MEANS.... U are NOT KNOWN round these parts... So WE will b having a party no matter who U are, or where U are.... Not 2 be to much of an a$$, But when Ur asked (who are U) why not TRY 2 explain yourself...?? Since apparently some1 has already READ what U have typed.....?? Just an idea, or thought...

There are some people on here that actually KNOW each other, thus sometimes U may receive a WHO ARE YOU, or even may get shrugged off, or possibly jus ignored at times... Don't take it 2 dear to heart, jus kind of gotta take the L as an unknown and keep it moving. Sooner than later the BIG boys will acknowledge U and even possibly even let U put in Ur $.02.... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meezer

SullivanSeptic;2056673 said:


> Your all welcome. This snow would never happen if I didn't leave for out of town this morning


What snow?


----------



## rjigto4oje

I cant remember plowing b4 turkey day. Someone will. When was the last time we had an event b4 thanksgiving.


----------



## JustJeff

WLS Channel 7 just said 2-4 on Saturday, but that it could/would probably change before then.


----------



## JDosch

The forecast changes every time I look at it. Who would've thought? LOL


----------



## dieselss

channel 5 had 10" up by Wisconsin wtf.......


----------



## UnitedInc

MR. Elite;2057091 said:


> I think U missed the point there..... Sure we all.. WELL most can read.... But to put it MORE DIRECTLY, the Statement of (WHO ARE U)... MEANS.... U are NOT KNOWN round these parts... So WE will b having a party no matter who U are, or where U are.... Not 2 be to much of an a$$, But when Ur asked (who are U) why not TRY 2 explain yourself...?? Since apparently some1 has already READ what U have typed.....?? Just an idea, or thought...
> 
> There are some people on here that actually KNOW each other, thus sometimes U may receive a WHO ARE YOU, or even may get shrugged off, or possibly jus ignored at times... Don't take it 2 dear to heart, jus kind of gotta take the L as an unknown and keep it moving. Sooner than later the BIG boys will acknowledge U and even possibly even let U put in Ur $.02.... :laughing::laughing:


Comment was a Joke NOTICE the hahahaha. Also Had to do the cap lock like you did... another haha but I hear. Ya guess I never did answer the question.

Name is Jason 
Own United Landscaping since 2009
Plowing since 2008

Now can I come to the party


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Probably end up with.0005


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So.....

What's the word on the street?

Anyone down for wings Saturday, noonish?


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2057268 said:


> So.....
> 
> What's the word on the street?
> 
> Anyone down for wings Saturday, noonish?


You're gonna be too busy plowing for wings on Saturday! Your guy never did call me back. Guess I'll just stay where I'm at this year.


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;2057268 said:


> So.....
> 
> What's the word on the street?
> 
> Anyone down for wings Saturday, noonish?


I'm always goof for wings as long as you have some salt for the fries.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

UnitedInc;2057208 said:


> Comment was a Joke NOTICE the hahahaha. Also Had to do the cap lock like you did... another haha but I hear. Ya guess I never did answer the question.
> 
> Name is Jason
> Own United Landscaping since 2009
> Plowing since 2008
> 
> Now can I come to the party


Sure, play no ATTN to easy E...lol

It does look somewhat impressive on paper.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2057304 said:


> Sure, play no ATTN to easy E...lol
> 
> It does look somewhat impressive on paper.


Just PM'd Sawboy to see what area/route they have him on.


----------



## Sawboy

Harleyjeff;2057307 said:


> Just PM'd Sawboy to see what area/route they have him on.


Got your PM Jeff. I'll get back to you tomorrow. Long story actually. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2057319 said:


> Got your PM Jeff. I'll get back to you tomorrow. Long story actually. Lol


But its a funny one.


----------



## JustJeff

Just stole this from my FB page.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've stepped back over the last couple of days while the models have straightened out. One has been very consistent.

Now I see it's being hyped heavily. I don't know how many texts I've gotten. 

The 1st wet heavy snow with warm ground is a hard call. Im really troubled by so many variables on this one. And let's not forget the LAKE

4 inches south of 90 6in Rockford east to lake. 2-3 along 80.

My guess. I'm sure I'll want to modify tomorrow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I was hoping for wings, well have to wait and see. Hopefully it holds together


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I hope for none it too early. Down a truck getting a motor in my 450. 2 guys on vacation till Monday. I just want a salt run and that's it


----------



## UnitedInc

1olddogtwo;2057304 said:


> Sure, play no ATTN to easy E...lol
> 
> It does look somewhat impressive on paper.


lol I just wanna get along I like wings! and


----------



## JDosch

Wings and beer are always a good combination.


----------



## JustJeff

Channel 5 just showed a teaser of the entire Chicagoland area getting between 9 and 10. More in depth forecast coming up in a few minutes. Now they've just shown four different models. Three of them are showing from 4-10 inches over Chicagoland, and the fourth one shows it going North to Wi, giving them up to 14".


----------



## UnitedInc

I hope so, ready to get the money flowing for the season! last year was slow on the plowing had more salting.


----------



## JustJeff

Better listen to Frankie when he says it's gonna snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2057402 said:


> Better listen to Frankie when he says it's gonna snow!


I love that guy

I see nws and I are thinking the same.. They a little higher (about one inch) then my guess.

Off to work all.


----------



## JDosch

That model shows a little bit more along the lines of what I was thinking. I guess we all shall see. Wedding on Saturday, and helping people move on Sunday. Should be loads of fun.


----------



## Mark13

Have fun with the snow, I'm hanging out in south central AZ.


----------



## dieselss

Mark13;2057575 said:


> Have fun with the snow, I'm hanging out in south central AZ.


Hey. Bring me back some rust free Ford doors will ya


----------



## JDosch

And as many 73-87 Chevy truck parts as you can. LOL


----------



## Mark13

There's clean vehicles everywhere here. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Count me in for clean 87 Chevy parts !!!!


----------



## dieselss

Mark13;2057614 said:


> There's clean vehicles everywhere here. I'm quite jealous.


Tell us more.....


----------



## buildinon

Anyone around the Libertyville area available this winter with a loader or skid steer and push box and possible salt truck? This is for a big site and I need to kbow fast. Call my Cell 708-373-0557


----------



## SnowMatt13

Man...all this snow equipment being hauled around today like it's going to snow soon or something.


----------



## buildinon

Thanks to the couple of guys who called, it is all handled at this point.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;2057793 said:


> Man...all this snow equipment being hauled around today like it's going to snow soon or something.


Blahahahahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;2057304 said:


> Sure, play no ATTN to easy E...lol
> 
> It does look somewhat impressive on paper.


True Story.... Don't pay any mind 2 me, Im jus the snow GRINCH this season...! 
I seem 2 not be looking forward to the snow season this year..!? But wats a lil stress and anxiety for the amount of $$ for the season... :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

North and west, looks like your gunna get all the fun


----------



## brianbrich1

So which model is the one usually the most accurate? One is telling me salt at the on set will work others are saying will be pushing a couple inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Push will be required.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2058166 said:


> Push will be required.


Where's Ron?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tennessee with Ryan?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm really torn for the southside, wind, lake temp,ground temp, timing and air temp.

The current tracking and what's forecasted are slightly off, that might be a gooder thing.

Today will be the beginning of long weekend, work all day, out to Arctic late afternoon, home this evening, put mount on Sawboy's truck, put Dennis Vee back together..... Who's got time for weather..... Lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Better leave that last plow alone and get some rest. He doesn't need it tonight.


----------



## loaderplower93

Hey guys. Can't push full time this winter because of the day job but if someone has a machine skid or loader they need run for the storm tonight up around Grayslake I'm around this weekend.


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck everyone


----------



## JDosch

Midwest Pond;2058502 said:


> good luck everyone


You too. Good Luck. Be safe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any sky reports yea?

Seeing plenty of virga on radar.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;2058532 said:


> Any sky reports yea?
> 
> Seeing plenty of virga on radar.


What seems to be flurries in Plainfield.


----------



## MR. Elite

I thought allergy season was over..... WTF is all this pollen looking BS flying around!!!!!??? 
It jus seems 2 disappear once it hits the windshield..... If it gets more (dusty) out, Im headin to my Spring Valley house.... ASAP!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

any1 have any idea what our ground temps are at right now??


----------



## SnowMatt13

Grass covered at wi/il border.
430 pavement temp on moderate speed roads was between 37 and 39


----------



## Northsnow

loaderplower93;2058363 said:


> Hey guys. Can't push full time this winter because of the day job but if someone has a machine skid or loader they need run for the storm tonight up around Grayslake I'm around this weekend.


I can use a guy in Glenview. I know it is a bit south, but nice property with new equipment. Could possibly put you to other properties after if you want more hours. Call me. Sean 312-882-6199


----------



## Northsnow

Long shot here guys but any operators looking for a skid position with our company. Fair pay and quick pay. We have all new JCB skids with plows or arctics. We dispatch out of our Elk Grove shop. Call me at 312-882-6199. Sean. Enjoy the snow everyone. 

Company is North Village Snow Management Corp based in DesPlaines.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

^^^what he said


----------



## SnowMatt13

White pavement in McHenry county


----------



## SnowMatt13

This super elnino thing is good to date...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2058635 said:


> White pavement in McHenry county


Salt and be done already


----------



## Abe568

5" here in garden prairie. Coming down steady.


----------



## BIG

City walks are covered pretty good.


----------



## JustJeff

Good 4" plus on my deck here in Round Lake. Full push starting at midnight in the City.


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;2058550 said:


> any1 have any idea what our ground temps are at right now??


36* in Shorewood currently.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just wet pavement here in the southside.

I see nws has upped the totals for most.

I really surprised how fast it covered up north. Woodstock 6in by 10pm.


----------



## captshawn

In Winthrop Harbor my deck has 4+ grass maybe 2" roads wet with minor slush


----------



## Mark13

Can't seem to find any snow here. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## road2damascus

There's nearly a foot in grayslake. Guess I'll roll out of bed.


----------



## BIG

Walks are now wet with a few spots of slush. Grass is covered nicely.


----------



## Sawboy

3600 Touhy in Skokie. NADA! Slush at best


----------



## giggity

So much for getting a push out of this, salt run at best if that even.. FML


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## road2damascus

Grayslake pic. Maybe WAS 6" on pavement. Melting and stopped coming down hard.


----------



## road2damascus

Grayslake pic. Maybe WAS 6" on pavement. Melting and stopped coming down hard.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone out near Tinley Orland area. How is it. We got nothing out here in Lansing


----------



## kendog

nothing sticking on the ground in oak lawn as of 3 a.m.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing here


----------



## dieselss

Diddo.........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Same here....


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone have an extra western controller??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

turb0diesel;2058784 said:


> Anyone have an extra western controller??


Bunch of guys on the south side do


----------



## turb0diesel

1olddogtwo;2058786 said:


> Bunch of guys on the south side do


But can it be delivered to McHenry lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

they say 10" fell in Mundelein..... I'm trying to find it..... its melting as fast as its falling..... maybe 3-4 of slush


----------



## turb0diesel

Waiting for RA Adams to open @7....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

turb0diesel;2058788 said:


> But can it be delivered to McHenry lol


Heard its not safe to travel there, poor road conditions


----------



## JustJeff

About 11" on my deck here in Round Lake. Just spent four hours in the City and never dropped my blade.


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy;2058764 said:


> 3600 Touhy in Skokie. NADA! Slush at best


GD Sawboy. You're from far South and you're in Skokie, and I'm from far North, and I'm down on Ontario and Jefferson! Makes no sense at all! Were you at the PNC bank there?


----------



## JDosch

I can still see my grass in Joliet. Not even an inch on my deck.


----------



## dieselss

Streets finally have a dusting on then


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Barely grass here


----------



## rjigto4oje

Heading to regional to pick up a few last minute parts


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2058898 said:


> Heading to regional to pick up a few last minute parts


Get a price on a new Snowex 810 for me


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2058903 said:


> Get a price on a new Snowex 810 for me


Just left you should have texted me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I asked the other day about wings....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Im in Crestwood to fix a plow after??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2058909 said:


> Im in Crestwood to fix a plow after??


I'm now in Muster plowing w water....

Big flakes falling


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat where at in munster


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2058931 said:


> I'm now in Muster plowing w water....
> 
> Big flakes falling


 I just got the plow fixed and I got called out soon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2058935 said:


> Pat where at in munster


Half in IL, half the lot in Indiana

Strack & Van.... the old old people grocery store


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's right by the house. THERES Nothing To PLOW Over Here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm headed deeper south in Indiana there is actual snow here now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2058967 said:


> That's right by the house. THERES Nothing To PLOW Over Here


I am not disagreeing with you my friend they wanted to they got it

Route 30 and Calumet Avenue has a solid 2 inches


----------



## JDosch

Finally finding stuff to plow going East of Joliet. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

By 80 and 57 is a white out


----------



## SnowMatt13

Over a foot on the grass here.
probably 6-8 on pavement so far.


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;2058755 said:


> Can't seem to find any snow here. I've looked everywhere.


Cmon now man.... U don't have 2 RUB IT IN... that U get 2 enjoy absolutely GORGEOUS scenery and weather.... And the fact Im stuck here having to dam near hold (so called Veteran plowers) hand and explain 2 them there F'ing job...!! Def enjoy Ur stay there brother, soak it up while U can...!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;2058784 said:


> Anyone have an extra western controller??


Boy, U kno dam well, U need more than a control....!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm on my second push on some accounts that are open today in Glendale Heights/Carol Stream area. Looks like the snow is done, so we're going to hit all the ones that are closed shortly. Nice Thanksgiving present this storm was money-wise! Definitely more snow stuck then I figured it would.


----------



## JustJeff

Ended up with between 15"and 16" here in Round Lake. That's a 12" ruler in the picture for reference. Just got doing my pro bono work.


----------



## JDosch

Finally getting to go to the wedding I was supposed to. Got the old man out plowing now.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Still at it before i forget

Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been bouncing around on the damn skidster for 6 hours


----------



## JustJeff

Roids hurting yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I lost two phones, lost my keys,lost my lighter found everything but my new Arctic phone. Back in Indiana now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

This crap sucks. It's wet heavy. And nothing wants to go right


----------



## rjigto4oje

Clean ups aftet midnight. I have 1 stop the keypad is frozen, what fun. Might bring the propane torch out later. I hate gated community's


----------



## JustJeff

Check out this pileup on 41 earlier today. Sure hope nobody was hurt. Some of those guys were going just WAY too fast.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1004412739615760


----------



## MR. Elite

Harleyjeff;2059388 said:


> Check out this pileup on 41 earlier today. Sure hope nobody was hurt. Some of those guys were going just WAY too fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1004412739615760


Tha was deff a gnarly wreck!! I was shocked on how some of them cars came inn way 2 hot, yet they some how likely pulled thru and unsaved or touched...

(WEATHER RELATED)..... As much as i could have cared less and wanted absolutely NOTHING 2 do with tis event at all.... Kinda nice to make enough to pay for for another truck on the 1st event of the season!! I really can't remember the last season opener that was actually so good...?? But Ill take it i guess..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to call it a day


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public

Snow totals


----------



## NorthernSvc's

well that was fun...got everything done in record time, picked up 2 new big accounts because the contractor never showed... and best part - nothing broke!!! now for the best part of the storm, invoicing


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;2059632 said:


> well that was fun...got everything done in record time, picked up 2 new big accounts because the contractor never showed... and best part - nothing broke!!! now for the best part of the storm, invoicing


You forgot your disclaimer:

Nothing was sprayed all over the shop floor or "locked in the cab" DURING the storm or AFTERWARDS.

My new crew was ok but we did loose one small tree (backed up into) and lots of turf. Plus some super chapped hands of a shovel crew. He thought his bare hands were tough enough to throw salt and calcium. "I do it all the time like this".


----------



## dieselss

I should have videoed the new loader operator. Y'all would have been on the floor laughing so hard


----------



## snowish10

If anyone is looking for another truck, I found a good price on a f350 7.3

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/5326033769.html


----------



## Sawboy

Finally home. Time for a three hour nap, then back out to salt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The only thing is that you have a good idea of what we can do to make sure that the first time in the future of the day


----------



## Bird21

Wow
Left Friday Night 9pm
Peeled out for a quik nap Sat. Am
And then the skies let loose
16.2" right on the heart of my route
Got home this morning 7 ish

$$$&&&&&$$$$$. 3 of the Townhomes changed their RFP to December 1 to March 31 anything outside of those dates is hourly.

Off to Florida


----------



## LiquidLife

That was fun... and love dat money!!!!!!!!!

Skids and regular box rubber edge plows suck balls.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LiquidLife;2060000 said:


> That was fun... and love dat money!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Skids and regular box rubber edge plows suck balls.


I couldnt image using rubber with heavy concrete.

Got another 6 hrs today, going to bed.

Dec 1-2 next???


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy;2059978 said:


> Finally home. Time for a three hour nap, then back out to salt.


I should have been out there salting too, but realized on Friday when I put the spreader back in the auger motor is burnt up. At least I think that's what's wrong with it. I can put a wrench on the auger and turn it pretty easily. Still under warranty so I'm going to let them deal with it.


----------



## JDosch

It was just a screwed up weekend for me from the start. Nothing broke on equipment, but just dealing with ******** all day. Have any of you guys ever had a customer that had their own pricing that they say they will pay you? 
This is what they sent me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What the hell is that?

Gas stations?


----------



## JDosch

Yes sir. Speedways.


----------



## JDosch

They use a sourcing company for facility maintenance, and say that is what they pay, due to their budget.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thought so.

The one on 127th a mini truck stop now with those diesel pumps.....for 100.00, screw that. 

GS suck as it is.


----------



## JDosch

Yeah. Exactly. I don't usually do gas stations, but one of my subs lives out that way, and offered to do them. They also said they need all lots plowed within 2 hours of the 2" trigger or pay will be cut in half, and have to wait 30-45 days for payment. Too much bs if you ask me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Walk, better yet run.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2060444 said:


> Walk, better yet run.


And fast! prsport


----------



## JDosch

I already "politely declined" their offer.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well that was fun..........Not!!!!!!!!! only 29hrs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JDosch;2060488 said:


> I already "politely declined" their offer.


a 100.00 bucks wtf that don't even cover fuel and salt. let me guess there going to enroll you in the Coffee club of the month for the difference


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2060492 said:


> well that was fun..........Not!!!!!!!!! only 29hrs


Was that how long you slept?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2060505 said:


> Was that how long you slept?


Yep my plow double did it all sorry I won't lie any more


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;2060492 said:


> well that was fun..........Not!!!!!!!!! only 29hrs


Are you gonna cry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2060743 said:


> Are you gonna cry


Hahahaha, any other problems besides Dennis?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2060793 said:


> Hahahaha, any other problems besides Dennis?


Dennis is the problem. Bahahaha


----------



## brianbrich1

Overall not bad. One machine did decide to go on vacation but has already been repaired. Had most everyone out way to early but for first storm didn't want to get caught with our pants down.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I knew I was getting tired when I was leaving a subdivision got to a stop sign, and had to take a second to figure out where I was......lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok I'm ready? Whens the first snow gonna hit?


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic;2060961 said:


> Ok I'm ready? Whens the first snow gonna hit?


Welcome back. Not until December. You've got time to get your trucks ready


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's what I'm figuring. I'm betting the first measurable snow won't be until Late December


----------



## ultimate plow

I ended up being up for about 44 hours with a 1 hour nap and about 25 hours of plowing shoveling salting.... ugh it felt like a dream I didn't know where I was


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So did you watch TV for 12 hours


----------



## MR. Elite

Does any1 need a Western 3 port mod. Straight blade wiring harness for a FORD SuperDuty...?? Im not 100 sure about years of fitment, but I can say present back to 03'... possibly 99'ish..?? 
Feel free to call or text me 630-546-0545 anytime for future info or pics.. I know someone here could Use or a least have it in stock, jus incase kind of thing... LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

Also got a buddy looking 4 a cheap hitch mount spreader.... If any1 has anything there looking to ge rid of one, He's deff wanting to spend under $900??


----------



## dieselss

Everybody survive the riots


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2061624 said:


> Everybody survive the riots


Yep I acted like pied piper and lead them all back to the Zoo where they came from


----------



## MR. Elite

https://www.facebook.com/ihatesnow123456789/









Now this is some funny ISH!!!! EXACTLY how I feel this season!!!!!!!! Had me going 4 a bit!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## Midwest Pond

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, to you and your families...... (cheers)


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## dieselss

Gobble gobble y'all


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy turkey day everyone


----------



## erkoehler

MR. Elite;2061583 said:


> Also got a buddy looking 4 a cheap hitch mount spreader.... If any1 has anything there looking to ge rid of one, He's deff wanting to spend under $900??


I have a snowex I would let go. Haven't used in couple years. Email me if interested: [email protected]


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy Easter all! Hope your day is full of booze!


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;2061141 said:


> So did you watch TV for 12 hours


Woke up early friday morning and didn't go to bed until sunday. No TV like you south siders


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## erkoehler

Going to sell some used equipment we aren't using this season. Let me know if anyone is looking:

-12' rubber edge protech pusher. Bucket mount, has good edge. $2,450

-16' Ebling back blade. $2,750

-Snowex 8500 vbox (no controller) $900. Has tarp, and wiring but wiring needs to be cleaned up. Vibrator included.

-Snowex 575 hitch mount, has wiring and controller. $450. Was on a truck we bought and I never used it. Been sitting a couple years.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What does the ebling come with and what hitch


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;2063413 said:


> What does the ebling come with and what hitch


Ford hitch, wiring and controller


----------



## dlcs

Olddog, How's it looking for snow in the next two weeks?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been watching the 7/8th timeframe, but its been fading.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Next 2 weeks looks slow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tuesday might have some backside snow/ice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Leave my backside out of it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys 

I would just like to say olddog is the greatest, most knowledge, most bestest, better gooder, guy I know.














That fool left his phone at my house....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't want to know why he left his phone at your house. Lol


----------



## 2005STX

*salt spreader*



erkoehler;2063357 said:


> Going to sell some used equipment we aren't using this season. Let me know if anyone is looking:
> 
> -12' rubber edge protech pusher. Bucket mount, has good edge. $2,450
> 
> -16' Ebling back blade. $2,750
> 
> -Snowex 8500 vbox (no controller) $900. Has tarp, and wiring but wiring needs to be cleaned up. Vibrator included.
> 
> -Snowex 575 hitch mount, has wiring and controller. $450. Was on a truck we bought and I never used it. Been sitting a couple years.


I sent you a message about the snowex salt spreader


----------



## erkoehler

2005STX;2063792 said:


> I sent you a message about the snowex salt spreader


Hitch mount or vbox?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone got a new Boss Vee box installed and another got a rebuilt Western Vee plow today


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## MR. Elite

brianbrich1;2060803 said:


> Overall not bad. One machine did decide to go on vacation but has already been repaired. Had most everyone out way to early but for first storm didn't want to get caught with our pants down.


Yea.. Pants down in the cold, never good! Thats how women get (Chapped Lips) in winter, by wearing skirts n such...


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2063908 said:


> Someone got a new Boss Vee box installed and another got a rebuilt Western Vee plow today


I heard that your neighbors called the police to do a wellness check on you and Rosa. They thought the place was being robbed because of the Dodge and Chevy in the driveway!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They're actually hoping new people moved in.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2064292 said:


> They're actually hoping new people moved in.


True. Probably hoping for someone who doesn't take leaves with a 9'6" MVP


----------



## condo plow

checking in guys...how is everyone doing?


----------



## condo plow

erkoehler;2063357 said:


> Going to sell some used equipment we aren't using this season. Let me know if anyone is looking:
> 
> -12' rubber edge protech pusher. Bucket mount, has good edge. $2,450
> 
> -16' Ebling back blade. $2,750
> 
> -Snowex 8500 vbox (no controller) $900. Has tarp, and wiring but wiring needs to be cleaned up. Vibrator included.
> 
> -Snowex 575 hitch mount, has wiring and controller. $450. Was on a truck we bought and I never used it. Been sitting a couple years.


is the ebling capably of having a vbox salter operating with it?


----------



## erkoehler

condo plow;2064342 said:


> is the ebling capably of having a vbox salter operating with it?


Yes it is.

The Ebling is sold.


----------



## road2damascus

Is early wed morning a possible salt run? Or pipe dream?


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2064694 said:


> Is early wed morning a possible salt run? Or pipe dream?


Are you ready if it is a Salting?
Cause if your not ready it's Gunna need to be salted.
If you are ready it's just gunna rain


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2064697 said:


> Are you ready if it is a Salting?
> Cause if your not ready it's Gunna need to be salted.
> If you are ready it's just gunna rain


Sorry for lack of details....

I cleaned the salter, it's off truck, and I got enough salt todo walkways only. My wife asked me to stay home in the a.m. because of confrences.

What's your prediction.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;2064736 said:


> Sorry for lack of details....
> 
> I cleaned the salter, it's off truck, and I got enough salt todo walkways only. My wife asked me to stay home in the a.m. because of confrences.
> 
> What's your prediction.


Without question, freezing rain requiring pre, during and post saltings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm on the fence, last week this was a 6inch event.


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;2059541 said:


> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public
> 
> Snow totals


This shows November 28 th
Is is there a link for the 21 and 22 nd


----------



## JustJeff

Who wants to see some truely great guitar work? Here's a link for a Slash/Zakke Wylde video. Two Les Pauls going at it. I love Zakke, but he can't hold a candle next to Slash.


----------



## condo plow

in need of some off topic advice 

i am a small shop growing alot this season

i buy a load of salt at a time
i picked up a skid steer 1845c

i currently rent a spot in a commercial truck parking lot with issues of salt getting wet and no electric to plug in at...
a customer offered to use a portion of their unused lot but its part paved and mostly dirt
i would like to somehow level the ground with grade 8 gravel and putting mafia blocks but what can i do for the floor of the salt bay...i have on hand 25 tons of magic salt i need to find a quick fix till spring then i will cement the bay floor
thanks in advance


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rocks mixed in with salt, I dont know


2x12's on 24oc overlayyed with ¾ marine plywood?


----------



## erkoehler

Definitely don't want gravel. That could be a nightmare at 3am


----------



## condo plow

what about the gravel then a trap then some plywood?
the reason for the gravel it will be for laying cement later on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Why a trap (tarp?)

Have you tried finding cement blocks yet?


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;2065710 said:


> Why a trap (tarp?)
> 
> Have you tried finding cement blocks yet?


looking into that....i need them near 3500 s western ave do you have any leads?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Negative ghostrider

Check with pushtoplease


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pave the area with some asphalt. Too late now but should have done that 2 months ago. I just used skid steer to level it and drove on it a bit.


----------



## giggity

Whats the thought on this nuisance snow tomorrow? I really dont want to pull truck apart to put spreader in if its not going to do much.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;2065722 said:


> looking into that....i need them near 3500 s western ave do you have any leads?


We have a couple 500-600 blocks for sale. I forget the price. Think they were 60-80 each? Others might know who bought from us in the past? Kind of a ride from you. We are at 157th and Cicero in Oak Forest. I believe each block weighs more than 3,500 pounds. So you'll need a big machine to help unload.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;2065914 said:


> We have a couple 500-600 blocks for sale. I forget the price. Think they were 60-80 each? Others might know who bought from us in the past? Kind of a ride from you. We are at 157th and Cicero in Oak Forest. I believe each block weighs more than 3,500 pounds. So you'll need a big machine to help unload.


i will need to look into pricing on them....can you give me a final price on them?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will ask tomorrow how much they are. How many you want? The more you get, the cheaper they are.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;2065946 said:


> I will ask tomorrow how much they are. How many you want? The more you get, the cheaper they are.


thinking 16 x 12 x 16 3 high


----------



## 1olddogtwo

p2p is a block head, he'll hook u up


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;2065952 said:


> p2p is a block head, he'll hook u up


i see on the internet they are going for $50.00 each plus delivery ????


----------



## erkoehler

I've bought them for $40-60 each and then had to haul them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;2065983 said:


> i see on the internet they are going for $50.00 each plus delivery ????[/QUOTE
> 
> This time last year, there wasn't any available
> 
> Salt run looking better tomorrow.


----------



## brianbrich1

erkoehler;2066004 said:


> I've bought them for $40-60 each and then had to haul them.


I paid @ one place 27 picked up and another 35 picked up. As others have said you need a trailer to haul and machine capable of the weight.


----------



## brianbrich1

I can't tell yet is this a rush hour event or later?


----------



## condo plow

erkoehler;2066004 said:


> I've bought them for $40-60 each and then had to haul them.


i see..........delivery & unload will cost more then the mafia blocks

i am just going to level the ground this season then work on it during spring time so i can do it right not half a$$ done in a rush...thank you everyone


----------



## JustJeff

A blonde driving a car became lost in a snowstorm. She didn't panic however, because she remembered what her dad had once told her. "If you ever get stuck in a snowstorm, just wait for a snow plow to come by and follow it." Sure enough, pretty soon a snow plow came by, and she started to follow it. She followed the plow for about forty-five minutes. Finally the driver of the truck got out and asked her what she was doing. And she explained that her dad had told her if she ever got stuck in a snow storm, to follow a plow. The driver nodded and said, "Well, I'm done with the Wal-Mart parking lot, do you want to follow me over to Best Buy now?"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for wings Saturday noon,dinner time?


----------



## grkstl2

What's everyone doing, salt run tonight? Or wait to tomorrow night?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grkstl2;2066684 said:


> What's everyone doing, salt run tonight? Or wait to tomorrow night?


Tomorrow night it will be gone


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2066686 said:


> Tomorrow night it will be gone


Yup........


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2066625 said:


> Anyone down for wings Saturday noon,dinner time?


Someone going through withdrawal?


----------



## grkstl2

Pushin 2 Please;2066711 said:


> Yup........


Is it cold enough to salt tonight? Are you guys going out? I'm trying to decide.


----------



## JDosch

I'm going to wait to see what the weather does, but probably going to be going out. At least a salt run for sure.


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo;2066625 said:


> Anyone down for wings Saturday noon,dinner time?


Where were you thinking?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

grkstl2;2066764 said:


> Is it cold enough to salt tonight? Are you guys going out? I'm trying to decide.


Hoping for a salt run in the AM. Time will tell.


----------



## MR. Elite

Alright boys.... The time has come...!! I am pretty much at the end of my (plowing career). I have sold off 60% of my accounts this season, and cut down from 20+ subs to 8. I have much bigger and better things 2 do, and other companies to focus on! As of right now I am putting my 2012 model year Western wideout up for sale!!!!! So any1 out there looking to pick up a W/O for a great price.... Now is the time to make Ur move..!!!! I have obviously everything from wiring, control and plow. Its set up on my Ford.. (Obviously)... 
If any1 is interested, please feel fee to contact me at 630-546-0545. Looking to clear out most all of my snow equip ASAP, b4 I change my mind again like a fool n want 2 plow again.... 
My family time and fun is WAY more important 2 me than plowing anymore...!

BTW.... The sooner it goes, the better the price...! Installation is avail upon request if needed...??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much for it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2012 fleet flex correct?


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;2066825 said:


> How much for it


I was going to ask $3k for everything... But I am open to any REASONABLE offers....???

Text me Ur bid/offer Russ...!? 
$h!t, at the right price Ill even deliver it right to some1's garage...!?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2066625 said:


> Anyone down for wings Saturday noon,dinner time?


If it doesn't snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;2066830 said:


> If it doesn't snow


Saturday is going to be 50 degrees. No worries about snow after tonight.


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;2066826 said:


> 2012 fleet flex correct?


Yessir, correct!! Also have all original paperwork, and a few spare parts for a few $ extra.. 
Im just looking to get out of it b4 it snows again, I really gotta get out of it b4 I change my mind... AGAIN!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2066832 said:


> Saturday is going to be 50 degrees. No worries about snow after tonight.


wings it is. Were and what time


----------



## MR. Elite

I have a few resi and a couple commercial sites up 4 grabs in the Elgin area.... if any1 is interested please contact me for more info...


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2066625 said:


> Anyone down for wings Saturday noon,dinner time?


Bws? 430? Tinley?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2067493 said:


> Bws? 430? Tinley?


Works for me

BWS @ 430pm @ 183 & Harlem!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

183rd and Harlem is closed. They are remodeling. I'm gonna be a no show for wherever the new place you pick. Weekends are to hard for me.


----------



## erkoehler

Working Saturday, Boats boats and more boats


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;2067545 said:


> Working Saturday, Boats boats and more boats


Work is good!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;2067561 said:


> Work is good!


Yes sir, trying to get the fall work done before Winter kicks in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;2067626 said:


> Yes sir, trying to get the fall work done before Winter kicks in.


You have a couple weeks for sure.


----------



## MR. Elite

I have a factory Chrome Lariat grille for 2011-current superduty for sale, its in perfect condition.. Asking $375 OBO


----------



## JustJeff

MR. Elite;2067654 said:


> I have a factory Chrome Lariat grille for 2011-current superduty for sale, its in perfect condition.. Asking $375 OBO


Sent you a text about your plow earlier tonight, you never answered.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;2067531 said:


> 183rd and Harlem is closed. They are remodeling. I'm gonna be a no show for wherever the new place you pick. Weekends are to hard for me.


How about we make it a little closer for jeff. Bws on halsted and I80 in homewood.


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;2067741 said:


> How about we make it a little closer for jeff. Bws on halsted and I80 in homewood.


Awwwe thx Brian.....I just got a warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Sawboy

Dammit! :angry::realmad: I have plans for Saturday already.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2067741 said:


> How about we make it a little closer for jeff. Bws on halsted and I80 in homewood.


Pics of waitress for final decision.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2067848 said:


> Pics of waitress for final decision.


^^^^Like button....


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;2067835 said:


> Dammit! :angry::realmad: I have plans for Saturday already.


Me too. When did we start weekend wings? It was always Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2068192 said:


> Me too. When did we start weekend wings? It was always Wednesday or Thursday?


Awe just pretend it's a golf outting event


----------



## dieselss

You got called into work


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;2068204 said:


> You got called into work


Haha I tried that before!


----------



## MR. Elite

Harleyjeff;2067686 said:


> Sent you a text about your plow earlier tonight, you never answered.


Didn't I get back 2 a couple hours ago..?? That it was gone already..??


----------



## JustJeff

MR. Elite;2068331 said:


> Didn't I get back 2 a couple hours ago..?? That it was gone already..??


You did now. I posted that last night. It's all good though, thanks for getting back to me. Sounds like I missed out on a sweet deal.


----------



## MR. Elite

Sorry 4 delay again, but it was picked up last evening.... Qick sale kids want I was login 4, so I didnt change my mind again....LOL


----------



## mikeitu7

Harleyjeff;2068346 said:


> You did now. I posted that last night. It's all good though, thanks for getting back to me. Sounds like I missed out on a sweet deal.


Went for wiring he had and could not pass it up. Good guy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Count down has begun, 23H, 44M


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2068754 said:


> Count down has begun, 23H, 44M


Care to elaborate


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just talked wing commander, he says 430-500 at BWs in homewood.


----------



## JustJeff

mikeitu7;2068521 said:


> Went for wiring he had and could not pass it up. Good guy.


Congrats on a good deal and an awesome plow. Post pics of that bad boy when you hang it on something.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Harleyjeff;2068929 said:


> Congrats on a good deal and an awesome plow. Post pics of that bad boy when you hang it on something.


Agreed. Glad a good local got it!


----------



## UnitedInc

50's next week maybe ill mow the lawn or something. LMAO.......Kinda!


----------



## UnitedInc

1olddogtwo;2068788 said:


> Just talked wing commander, he says 430-500 at BWs in homewood.


Man too bad.....would have been cool to meet some of you guys but got family party to go too. maybe next time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

UnitedInc;2069191 said:


> Man too bad.....would have been cool to meet some of you guys but got family party to go too. maybe next time!


Ah, the family says go to BWs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

UnitedInc;2069191 said:


> Man too bad.....would have been cool to meet some of you guys but got family party to go too. maybe next time!


Ah, the family says go to BWs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Look, they said it twice


----------



## UnitedInc

Thats a BIG negative. I see it now news says "man stabbed in neck by wife for skipping kids party to got eat wings". LMAO j/k niece's B-day party!


----------



## MR. Elite

U would B very surprised wat some ppl will do for them Lemon Pepper Wangs from wingshot.... LMAO


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2069672 said:


> Let's go hawks


Hey Jim, it was good to meet you last night, thanks for buying!!!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2069687 said:


> Hey Jim, it was good to meet you last night, thanks for buying!!!


And I had to miss out....no fair


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2069687 said:


> Hey Jim, it was good to meet you last night, thanks for buying!!!


Likewise Pat , anytime well have to do it again soon


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2069694 said:


> And I had to miss out....no fair


Next time, unless they run out of beer.


----------



## JustJeff

Don't remember the last time I got diesel for 2.15. I'll take it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Text from last monday


----------



## JustJeff

Wow, 1.44??? Don't even remember ever seeing it that cheap. At least in recent history.


----------



## brianbrich1

Just throwing this out there. If before , during or after an event (if we get any) someone needs a vbox loaded with bulk salt for a price per bucket on the southside shoot me a pm for details


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How many 5 gal buckets does it take to fill a two yard hopper?

Hint, each bucket holds 2/3 of a cube ft.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2069782 said:


> How many 5 gal buckets does it take to fill a two yard hopper?
> 
> Hint, each bucket holds 2/3 of a cube ft.


Haha. Skid bucket. One bucket is about a ton


----------



## erkoehler

brianbrich1;2069786 said:


> Haha. Skid bucket. One bucket is about a ton


Depends on the bucket! Our skid is 1,000lbs per bucket.


----------



## brianbrich1

erkoehler;2069801 said:


> Depends on the bucket! Our skid is 1,000lbs per bucket.


I can see where this is going so to avoid the plowsite BS as I just simply offered a service to help anyone out. All splitting hairs aside. 3/4 yard bucket, salt weighs approximately 2200 lbs a yard=1650lbs a bucket full. So I charge one ton per bucket. Anyone can Feel free to come get some or not. PM for contact info otherwise no more posts necessary.


----------



## condo plow

checking in boys
picked up another snowdogg plow but the 9.5 this time


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;2069782 said:


> How many 5 gal buckets does it take to fill a two yard hopper?
> 
> Hint, each bucket holds 2/3 of a cube ft.


say 1... 5 gallon bucket is about 50lbs you would need 80 5 gallon buckets


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Winner Winner, you owe us a chicken dinner!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2069929 said:


> Winner Winner, you owe us a chicken dinner!


Monday the 14th sounds good . Im playing hookie that day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2070161 said:


> Monday the 14th sounds good . Im playing hookie that day.


Anyone down for more beers and wings?

Starting about the 16th, things are looking better. Xmas week looks interesting.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2070813 said:


> Anyone down for more beers and wings?
> 
> Starting about the 16th, things are looking better. Xmas week looks interesting.


Sure. Orland hoots this time?


----------



## dieselss

Weekday wings. Sure


----------



## Sawboy

Hooters in Park Ridge? Hooters in Northlake? Hooters in Downers Grove?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2070823 said:


> Sure. Orland hoots this time?


http://www.originalhooters.com/locations/chicago/orland-park/


----------



## Midwest Pond

White Christmas?

First sign of a possibility at least


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2070844 said:


> http://www.originalhooters.com/locations/chicago/orland-park/


Hooters monday the 14th ???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2071010 said:


> Hooters monday the 14th ???


Yes sir, wing commander called Hooters

Here is my Early guess

Around the 16th, cold rain ending cold with snow showers, salt

Around the 19, another salting

Around 22nd, plowable event

Possible salting on 24th

Very early guess, hate going this far out.


----------



## Mark13

Should I get my plow out of the garage yet to check it over for the season or should it stay in there for a while yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;2071062 said:


> Should I get my plow out of the garage yet to check it over for the season or should it stay in there for a while yet?


I'm liking the 22nd, not all of us can jet set off to the SW on a whim.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2071068 said:


> I'm liking the 22nd, not all of us can jet set off to the SW on a whim.


I haven't missed a major snow in years, the first time I take a vacation more then 6hrs from home we get dumped on pre-season. Go figure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;2071080 said:


> I haven't missed a major snow in years, the first time I take a vacation more then 6hrs from home we get dumped on pre-season. Go figure.


Well, u might get ur chance Xmas eve.


----------



## Wicked Warnings

whats up fellas, how yall been?? 
Lets do a get together again, Ill buy the beer. I miss my plow buddies.


----------



## Sawboy

Well lookie there! It's the man with the lighting plan!


----------



## dieselss

Nice and warm this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Most of the snow is gone.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wicked Warnings;2071454 said:


> whats up fellas, how yall been??
> Lets do a get together again, Ill buy the beer. I miss my plow buddies.


Monday Hooters Orland PK 530


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Closer to six for me


----------



## Sawboy

Any of you local Chevy guys have a wheel and tire (or just tire) for a 98 K3500? It's just for a spare. The spare I currently have has a plug in the sidewall! Who does that crap?

245/75x16 E


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2072805 said:


> Any of you local Chevy guys have a wheel and tire (or just tire) for a 98 K3500? It's just for a spare. The spare I currently have has a plug in the sidewall! Who does that crap?
> 
> 245/75x16 E


I would also concur and take it to the next level......

Replace with a ford


----------



## Wicked Warnings

530 monday??? i can maybe do later i gotta babysit a bit but im gonna try for sure

Replace with a ford[/QUOTE]


----------



## giggity

So what are the weather gurus on this site honest opinions on what the rest of the winter has in store? This warm weather really isn't a good sign, and another warm up on the way around christmas, what's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## brianbrich1

giggity;2072929 said:


> So what are the weather gurus on this site honest opinions on what the rest of the winter has in store? This warm weather really isn't a good sign, and another warm up on the way around christmas, what's everyone's thoughts?


Our snow fall total will be close to average but come in the way of 4/5 heavy storms. Few salting here and there. Just my guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2072929 said:


> So what are the weather gurus on this site honest opinions on what the rest of the winter has in store? This warm weather really isn't a good sign, and another warm up on the way around christmas, what's everyone's thoughts?


Was excited last week, snow who?


----------



## Sawboy

I will never buy another Chevy. What a freaking turd. Honestly, it's gonna serve the purpose I need it to for 5 years......but my GOD. 

Ford, hang plow, drive
Chevy, hang plow, spend an assload of money, then spend a little more.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;2072953 said:


> I will never buy another Chevy. What a freaking turd. Honestly, it's gonna serve the purpose I need it to for 5 years......but my GOD.
> 
> Ford, hang plow, drive
> Chevy, hang plow, spend an assload of money, then spend a little more.


What is the problem maybe we can help


----------



## Sawboy

No problem. Just a general statement borne of frustration. Currently sitting and waiting to have the TWO, yes TWO converters replaced on this turd.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;2072956 said:


> No problem. Just a general statement borne of frustration. Currently sitting and waiting to have the TWO, yes TWO converters replaced on this turd.


See we can help. Are they plugged or is the anoying check engine light on


----------



## Sawboy

Plugged up tighter than a frogs arse


----------



## rjigto4oje

We can discuss it monday at hooters but f that. That truck is exempt from emissions my 2500 dodge is or pm me your number


----------



## brianbrich1

Cut them In half clean them out and weld them back together


----------



## Sawboy

1998 is not exempt yet


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;2072962 said:


> Cut them In half clean them out and weld them back together


Correct, then get an 02 simulator to shut that check engine light off that will pop up cause thecat is no longer presant


----------



## brianbrich1

Sawboy;2072966 said:


> 1998 is not exempt yet


I have two 98 chevy and they are exempt


----------



## Sawboy

Aren't you in a more rural area?


----------



## brianbrich1

Cook county


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;2072970 said:


> Aren't you in a more rural area?


No oak lawn burbank area


----------



## Sawboy

brianbrich1;2072969 said:


> I have two 98 chevy and they are exempt


1995 or earlier

http://www.epa.illinois.gov/topics/air-quality/mobile-sources/vehicle-emissions-testing/faqs/exempt/index


----------



## rjigto4oje

Its a state wide thing


----------



## brianbrich1

If I'm not mistaken anything over 8000lbs gas engine no longer emissions. My newer 11' 13' and 15' do not get emissions they are exempt


----------



## brianbrich1

My trucks have not required emissions in over 5 years . last time I got a letter and took one they said its exempt


----------



## Sawboy

Truck isn't over 8k


----------



## Sawboy

And it came with them. I used to run a shop. If it came with them, and was within the year guidelines, by law, we had to replace them.


----------



## brianbrich1

98 Chevy 3/4 ton or one ton not gvwr over 8k? My 98 3/4 I believe is 8600 but I'd have to double check


----------



## rjigto4oje

There are still way around it. Whats the gvw


----------



## brianbrich1

All I can say is from experience that I was turned away with my truck I had a renewal notice for saying it was exempt. I have not received any emission letters in over 5 years on any of my trucks. 

Recently two years ago cut and cleaned cat on my 98 dodge. Works just fine


----------



## rjigto4oje

His truck is tated at 7200 or 7800 thats why he still has to do emissions testing.


----------



## Sawboy

My mistake. It's 9,200. Still doesn't matter. Came with them from factory, and 95 is cutoff.


----------



## Sawboy

And three shops refused to just pipe them, so they gotta be reading it the same way I am. 

Maybe if not equipped from factory that way, it's exempt. Don't know. Had to do it. 

Either way, it's done, and another Chevy with their Tbars and overheating will never darken my doorstep again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2072981 said:


> If I'm not mistaken anything over 8000lbs gas engine no longer emissions. My newer 11' 13' and 15' do not get emissions they are exempt


What vehicles are subject to vehicle emissions inspection?

Generally, most 1996 and newer gasoline-powered passenger vehicles are subject to testing after they are four years old. 2007 model year and newer heavy duty trucks, with a manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) between 8,501 and 14,000, are also subject to testing.
Diesel powered vehicles, vehicles powered exclusively by electricity, and certain other vehicles are not required to test. Check the Exempt Vehicles List for details.

just saying.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2072976 said:


> Its a state wide thing


What areas of the state are testable for vehicle emissions?

Vehicles registered in specific ZIP codes in the Northeastern Illinois and Metro-East St. Louis areas are subject to testing. The table below lists these testable areas by county or portions of counties. Exempt areas are identified by specific Zip codes.
County	Zip Codes
Cook	All
Dupage	All
Lake	All
Kane	All except 60109, 60119, 60135, 60140, 60142, 60144, 60147, 60151, 60152, 60178, 60182, 60511, 60520, 60545 and 60554.
Kendall	All except 60447, 60512, 60536, 60537, 60541, those parts of 60543 that are not within the census defined urbanized area, 60545 and 60560.
McHenry	All except 60001, 60033, 60034, 60071, 60072, 60097, 60098, 60142, 60152, and 60180.
Will	All except 60401, 60407, 60408, 60410, 60416, 60418, 60421, 60442, 60447, 60468, 60481, 60935, and 69050.
Madison	All except 62001, 62012, 62021, 62026, 62046, 62058, 62061, 62067, 62074, 62088, 62097, 62249, 62275 and 62281.
Monroe	All except 62244, 62248, 62256, 62261, 62276, 62278, 62279, 62295, and 62298.
St. Clair	All except 62224, 62243, 62248, 62254, 62255, 62257, 62258, 62260, 62264, 62265, 62269, 62278, 62282, 62285, 62289 and 62298.

just saying....


----------



## Sawboy

There ya go. My guess is those zip codes are more than "x" from a facility thus gaining exempt status.


----------



## brianbrich1

So Mr smarty pants why is my two 98's and 1 00' been said exempt


----------



## rjigto4oje

My 98 2500 is exempt also. I found this out by a friends 99 thats also exempt btw they were all gas let me see if i have the sheet in my truck


----------



## rjigto4oje

I bought this truck 2 years ago. brought it to the emissions testing lane and asked it being exempt and haven't been back since


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2073061 said:


> So Mr smarty pants why is my two 98's and 1 00' been said exempt


I don't know, I proudly own a Ford and a diesel owner, perhaps the Chicken plugs up the tester??


----------



## Sawboy

All those exemptions are great. The facts are this. The truck was plugged and wasn't gonna run worth a damn. No shops here were going to touch it unless they were replaced. The official website of the EPA and every shop I went to said the same damn thing. 

Facts: 1. Chevys are cream puffs with saggy front ends, engines that over heat, and require more money to be put into them to do work that a Ford will do right from the factory. 2. I've learned a lesson, never buy a Chevy unless I get a sex change and have six kids to get to a soccer game.


----------



## dieselss

Saw, you going Bruce on us?


----------



## JustJeff

When I was having problems with my truck (emissions related) I was so frustrated that I considered registering my truck to a family member's house that is in an area that doesn't require testing. Then I learned that I'm exempt and took care of the problem.


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;2073093 said:


> Saw, you going Bruce on us?


Not sure what that means. I'm just aggravated and venting. I need a snickers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just saying....


----------



## condo plow

picked up the feniex 4200 controller today anyone else using it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow.....

Ive owned many Chevys. Owned a couple fords. Won't bash either. Chevy front ends drop the same as my fords did. Chevys never have over heated. Loved my fords AND Chevys.


----------



## mikeitu7

Lol I have both also. Each one has problems, don't know which truck has no problem at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think we all need snow....or




















Wings and beer @ Orland park Hooters tomorrow @ 530-600


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2073348 said:


> I think we all need snow....or
> 
> Wings and beer @ Orland park Hooters tomorrow @ 530-600


I had my snickers. But when someone throws down the gauntlet, I'll 
pick it up.

As for wings, if you guys ever move it so it's not a 90 minute drive for me, I'm in.


----------



## dieselss

As for wings, if you guys ever move it so it's not a 90 minute drive for me, I'm in.

How's an 88 minute drive? Heard there's supposed to be high winds tomr......gotta account for something right?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

condo plow;2073264 said:


> picked up the feniex 4200 controller today anyone else using it


Good lord...that thing is huge and bright What are you controlling with that?


----------



## dieselss

SullivanSeptic;2073363 said:


> Good lord...that thing is huge and bright What are you controlling with that?


The flux capacitor, what else


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Now that was good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;2073363 said:


> Good lord...that thing is huge and bright What are you controlling with that?


Runway lights at Midway

I have a similar one but its only the size of a cigarette pack. Mine is a 8 pack relay


----------



## Cover Guy

Sawboy;2073082 said:


> All those exemptions are great. The facts are this. The truck was plugged and wasn't gonna run worth a damn. No shops here were going to touch it unless they were replaced. The official website of the EPA and every shop I went to said the same damn thing.
> 
> Facts: 1. Chevys are cream puffs with saggy front ends, engines that over heat, and require more money to be put into them to do work that a Ford will do right from the factory. 2. I've learned a lesson, never buy a Chevy unless I get a sex change and have six kids to get to a soccer game.


I have a 2011 2500 6.0 gas I've ran a 9'2" boss v on it since the truck was new it's never overheated and the front dosent drop more than a couple inches and it's still stock


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;2073407 said:


> I have a 2011 2500 6.0 gas I've ran a 9'2" boss v on it since the truck was new it's never overheated and the front dosent drop more than a couple inches and it's still stock


I put ur old boss salter in his Chevy


----------



## Cover Guy

Everything working


----------



## condo plow

SullivanSeptic;2073363 said:


> Good lord...that thing is huge and bright What are you controlling with that?


about 32 feniex Apollo leds a 49 inch apollo light bar 4 cannon 360 to start with all dual colored 2 pod cree 4 flush mount cree flood lights


----------



## Sawboy

Cover Guy;2073412 said:


> Everything working


Yup. Works perfectly. Was a pleasure doing biz with you for sure.


----------



## condo plow

by any chance does anyone know what color the headlight wire is? and the wire for the light in the mirrors 2008 ford f350 super duty


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cover Guy;2073407 said:


> I have a 2011 2500 6.0 gas I've ran a 9'2" boss v on it since the truck was new it's never overheated and the front dosent drop more than a couple inches and it's still stock


My '11 gasser squats about 1 inch with a 9 foot straight boss with wings. My '09 gasser drops maybe a 3/4 inch with a 8'6" Westetn.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2072953 said:


> I will never buy another Chevy. What a freaking turd. Honestly, it's gonna serve the purpose I need it to for 5 years......but my GOD.
> 
> Ford, hang plow, drive
> Chevy, hang plow, spend an assload of money, then spend a little more.


You hurted your babies feelings a bit


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2073082 said:


> All those exemptions are great. The facts are this. The truck was plugged and wasn't gonna run worth a damn. No shops here were going to touch it unless they were replaced. The official website of the EPA and every shop I went to said the same damn thing.
> 
> Facts: 1. Chevys are cream puffs with saggy front ends, engines that over heat, and require more money to be put into them to do work that a Ford will do right from the factory. 2. I've learned a lesson, never buy a Chevy unless I get a sex change and have six kids to get to a soccer game.


Not coincidence that my 6th is due in march and I have 2 chevy 1 gmc.

FYI my 92 and 2000 have not caused me much of a problem. Both are exempt emissions. 
No sex change or vasectomy yet. Gmc with 4.3 spider injection module has given me the most issues.


----------



## road2damascus

My dad spent most of his life wrenching on his ford trucks and chevy muscle/sports cars. His last 10 years he switched to chevy trucks. In the end he said each have their problems and lemons. Its not worth getting in a debate over. Gassers not diesel.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo;2071029 said:


> Yes sir, wing commander called Hooters
> 
> Here is my Early guess
> 
> Around the 16th, cold rain ending cold with snow showers, salt
> 
> Around the 19, another salting
> 
> Around 22nd, plowable event
> 
> Possible salting on 24th
> 
> Very early guess, hate going this far out.


Hope you are right!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

JDosch;2074347 said:


> Hope you are right!


He normally is. He sure ain't this time.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;2074379 said:


> He normally is. He sure ain't this time.


i hope old is wright need $$$ for more lights lol


----------



## giggity

Mid 50's again next week... FML :realmad: Put the boat away to early


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2072951 said:


> Was excited last week, snow who?


Thought I retracted my early guess....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Cherly scott said 68 or 999999999!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cheryl Scott. Mmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## LiquidLife

+1 for Cheryl Scott


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

Yes. Let's go!


----------



## dlcs

*Next snow?*

Anyone seeing snow in their crystal ball? Old Dog what do you think?


----------



## burtle

Hey guys! I just spent the last hour reading through every page! Yes, I have a life I swear LOL.

Anyway, I'm a full time Chief in a small town near Springfield, IL. I started a lawn care business on the side April of this year. I did as well as I thought I would with the minimal advertising. Next year I plan to get more aggressive with advertising. October of 2016 I want to put a plow on my truck. It's a 2011 Chevrolet 2500HD, Crew cab, short bed, Duramax. As far as which plow....I am leaning towards a Boss 9'2" V plow. I have never plowed with a truck. I have worked on a friends farm on and off for the last 12 years. I have plowed with a skidsteer and tractor. Never plowed with a truck though. Anyway....do you guys have any advice? There's several big companies in my area taking bids starting in March of 2016 for Mowing/Plowing. I really want to dive in and put out bids. I was hoping I can learn from you guys and join in on your thread here! Even though I'm not near Chicago.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;2075075 said:


> Anyone seeing snow in their crystal ball? Old Dog what do you think?


Not looking good anytime soon. At all.


----------



## affekonig

Hey burtle, where near Springfield? Did you sell a Suzuki dr650 earlier this year by any chance?


----------



## burtle

affekonig;2075115 said:


> Hey burtle, where near Springfield? Did you sell a Suzuki dr650 earlier this year by any chance?


Hey!

I live 10 minutes South of Springfield. I sure didn't. I haven't had a motorcycle in years. Did you buy one?

There's a, 'Burtle Motors' dealership here in my town. Which I have no relation. They may of sold it?


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;2075111 said:


> Not looking good anytime soon. At all.


I saw maybe on Christmas eve a salting?


----------



## affekonig

burtle;2075117 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I live 10 minutes South of Springfield. I sure didn't. I haven't had a motorcycle in years. Did you buy one?
> 
> There's a, 'Burtle Motors' dealership here in my town. Which I have no relation. They may of sold it?


Small world, but I bought it from the Chief right on the other side of Springfield in Sherman. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## burtle

affekonig;2075380 said:


> Small world, but I bought it from the Chief right on the other side of Springfield in Sherman. Anyway, good luck!


Ah, I know who you're talking about!

small world indeed


----------



## JDosch

dlcs;2075178 said:


> I saw maybe on Christmas eve a salting?


I was hoping for a salt run tonight. Ground's too warm, I think.


----------



## dlcs

JDosch;2075415 said:


> I was hoping for a salt run tonight. Ground's too warm, I think.


Yeah that would be nice, ground has to be 50 degrees by now.


----------



## condo plow

Everything is dry around midway


----------



## JDosch

Everything is dry here, for the most part, as well.


----------



## mikeitu7

Well finally had time to put the plow on. Not like its going to snow anytime soon. Came with HID lights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;2075811 said:


> Well finally had time to put the plow on. Not like its going to snow anytime soon. Came with HID lights.


Blinding.... I like, you'll need to show me that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mikeitu7;2075811 said:


> Well finally had time to put the plow on. Not like its going to snow anytime soon. Came with HID lights.


Nice plow mike looks good .that what ya got from the window tint guy right


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah could not pass the deal up. Have a straight plow I was going to put on that truck. Decided to put this on instead, I'll sell the straight plow and get my money back.


----------



## Sawboy

You'll love the WideOut.


----------



## mikeitu7

Will have to put new rubber and edge. Any idea what they run?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've gotten my tips from: www.Fallline.com

200 for set, western wants almost that for one. The edge locally. Keep eye on cutting edge if u know what I mean.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tommy just said 1/2" to 2 inches tomorrow.


----------



## JustJeff

Pushin 2 Please;2076548 said:


> Tommy just said 1/2" to 2 inches tomorrow.


B.S. Don't believe it.


----------



## giggity

Pushin 2 Please;2076548 said:


> Tommy just said 1/2" to 2 inches tomorrow.


Ground is way to warm, no way it will stick


----------



## dieselss

Flakes in e.c.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2076739 said:


> Flakes in e.c.


No, flakey lives in New Lenox


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;2076681 said:


> Ground is way to warm, no way it will stick


That's funny. Sad part is that some people believe it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2076752 said:


> No, flakey lives in New Lenox


Yes, yes I, I mean he does!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Special Weather Statement
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
1206 PM CST FRI DEC 18 2015

ILZ003>006-182200-
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE IL-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ROCKFORD...BELVIDERE...WOODSTOCK...
WAUKEGAN
1206 PM CST FRI DEC 18 2015

...BURST OF MODERATE SNOW POSSIBLE LATER THIS AFTERNOON...

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS NORTHERN ILLINOIS THIS
AFTERNOON. A PERIOD OF MODERATE...TO PERHAPS BRIEFLY HEAVY SNOW
COULD ALSO OCCUR DURING THE EVENING COMMUTE. ALTHOUGH SIGNIFICANT
ACCUMULATIONS ARE NOT EXPECTED...A QUICK INCH OF SNOW COULD
ACCUMULATE INTO EARLY THIS EVENING...ESPECIALLY FOR AREAS NEAR
THE WISCONSIN STATE LINE. PERSONS PLANNING TRAVEL ACROSS FAR
NORTHERN ILLINOIS SHOULD PLAN FOR A PERIOD SNOW WHICH WILL REDUCE
VISIBILITIES UNDER A MILE AT TIMES...AND POTENTIALLY LEAD TO SLICK
ROADS.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Missed me by 2 miles. Tons of accidents middle/south mchenry county


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;2077136 said:


> Missed me by 2 miles. Tons of accidents middle/south mchenry county


Here in Woodstock it went from a few flurries to an inch and a half or so in about 45 minutes. The problem is that all paved surfaces turn to ice, I had trouble just getting home from across town in my pickup. Couldn't turn, couldn't stop and could just barely go in 4x4. In 2wd I just sat in the same spot and spun. I only slid into one curb at 2mph and almost bumped a car which pulled out of a parking lot ahead of me as I was sliding towards stop sign about 200' ahead of me at the blistering pace of 10-15mph.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ At least you made it home. Salt run up there, as usual bust down here!


----------



## ultimate plow

Everything got covered up here in algonquin pretty good. Accidents everywhere. Got to salt everything. About a half inch on the pavement.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje;2077389 said:


> Let's go hawks


A friend of mine had his daughter Madison shoot and make it the other night. She's been cancer free for 5 years now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ that's awesome. Cancer free part! 

I guess making the shot is cool too!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;2077399 said:


> A friend of mine had his daughter Madison shoot and make it the other night. She's been cancer free for 5 years now.


That's awesome!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

brianbrich1;2077399 said:


> A friend of mine had his daughter Madison shoot and make it the other night. She's been cancer free for 5 years now.


Best thing iv heard all month!

Side note: Got the new style GM tow mirrors on the 2014HD body style thanks to dieseld! And of corse the DOT legal rigid industries fog lights firing away


----------



## dmcenery

Ultimate,

Nice looking truck. Did it come with factory fog lamps or did you have to add wiring & switch ext. ?


----------



## ultimate plow

dmcenery;2077574 said:


> Ultimate,
> 
> Nice looking truck. Did it come with factory fog lamps or did you have to add wiring & switch ext. ?


It did come with fog lights and roof clearance lights. Which is odd for a regular cab. As far as adding the rigid fog lights, I made a 8" adapter harness with a plug to accept the rigid light and bought the correct female end to attach to the GM fog light harness to eliminate cutting of factory harness.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good boss!

Been thinking about the something. Any close up pics?

You get those at Ultra strobe?


----------



## dheavychevy38

Napa is a distribator for ridgid products now..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dheavychevy38;2077823 said:


> Napa is a distribator for ridgid products now..


Nice got a Napa know how right by me


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2077863 said:


> Nice got a Napa know how right by me


Didnt know pat lived that close to you


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2077871 said:


> Didnt know pat lived that close to you


Yes it is jut bring DD COFFEE and a endless list if parts.and R&D customer service is second to none.not to mention the knowledge and there decisiveness of sipping coffee.they saved me from breaking my arm while plowing by simply explainING and showing the proper angel for holding a XXXL DD COFFEE


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2077888 said:


> Yes it is jut bring DD COFFEE and a endless list if parts.and R&D customer service is second to none.not to mention the knowledge and there decisiveness of sipping coffee.they saved me from breaking my arm while plowing by simply explainING and showing the proper angel for holding a XXXL DD COFFEE


You a smart man Charlie Brown!


----------



## dieselss

PROPER angle? Everyone knows arm straight out and elbow at a 45° angle. Didn't discuss the pinky out I suppose either.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2077957 said:


> Let's go hawks


Win in ot....


----------



## rjigto4oje

^^yes they have been hot, crawfords on fire. Now to the weather, this sucks if this were snow we would have almost a foot. Bahhh humbug


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;2078259 said:


> ^^yes they have been hot, crawfords on fire. Now to the weather, this sucks if this were snow we would have almost a foot. Bahhh humbug


Well any consolation the dufuss on ch 9 just called for snow this week end


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2078263 said:


> Well any consolation the dufuss on ch 9 just called for snow this week end


Who Cheryl?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2078280 said:


> Who Cheryl?


Better put you glasses on and look what channel I said..also cheryl is eatable not a dufuss


----------



## dieselss

Hey we watch Fox, no clue what channel your eye candy is on. Although the traffic girl on 5 is smokinx


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Watch out on 27-28 timeframe... Just jinxed us


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Huh 27-28......nope it was 17-38 Bears loose again


----------



## TKLAWN

DIRISHMAN;2078306 said:


> Huh 27-28......nope it was 17-38 Bears loose again


Predictable....

Go Vikes!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

TKLAWN;2078315 said:


> Predictable....
> 
> Go Vikes!


How about more like not impressed with either team.they both S#! [email protected]!.


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;2078333 said:


> How about more like not impressed with either team.they both S#! [email protected]!.


We (aka chicago ) will have our revenge on February 21 when the hawks play the Minnesota wild


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;2078361 said:


> We (aka chicago ) will have our revenge on February 21 when the hawks play the Minnesota wild


Most deffinetly haha.Go Hawks


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone else notice all the state plow trucks out loaded with salt in there staging area? Must be trying to burn up some snow budget


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;2078964 said:


> Anyone else notice all the state plow trucks out loaded with salt in there staging area? Must be trying to burn up some snow budget


Nope haven't left the couch.no reason to drive around...


----------



## Sawboy

I'm bored to freaking tears.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;2078964 said:


> Anyone else notice all the state plow trucks out loaded with salt in there staging area? Must be trying to burn up some snow budget


They were out yesterday too. All along 57.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2079014 said:


> They were out yesterday too. All along 57.


well you have heard of storm chasers. They are out snow chasing......chasing it away.........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

heres somthing for ya sierra nevada was getting an inch per hour today:angry:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

Yes let's go to the no tell motel. Bahahaha


----------



## dieselss

That sucked. Was hard to watch the 3rd.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2079375 said:


> That sucked. Was hard to watch the 3rd.


That was painful,at least they were former hawk's..that doesn't help much bahahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Monday night!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2080809 said:


> Monday night!


Bust baby Bust baby


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2080809 said:


> Monday night!


Footyballs?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Yup. Football and beers!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Merry Christmas too all.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Merry Christmas


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No, its Christmas, merry would be a foot of white gold


----------



## dieselss

2 feet even.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Merry Christmas everyone. Hoping for a nice Monday mess!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;2081031 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Hoping for a nice Monday mess!


Oh it will be a merry mess just get on any local expressway........ bahahahaha


----------



## SnowMatt13

True statement! Thousands of people who have never driven in snow


----------



## JDosch

Merry Christmas everyone. Hopefully this next round of snow tracks the right way.


----------



## road2damascus

Merry Christmas!

Heard we might need salt monday? Ice storm?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Merry Christmas guys. Looks like it might be a salting if we are lucky


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2078299 said:


> Watch out on 27-28 timeframe... Just jinxed us


It could be a salting, it could be 6 inches. To tell the true, I'm so bummed out I could care less.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2081308 said:


> It could be a salting, it could be 6 inches. To tell the true, I'm so bummed out I could care less.


Why, someone spot you with that hts on your truck and make fun of you?


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;2081333 said:


> Why, someone spot you with that hts on your truck and make fun of you?


:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2081333 said:


> Why, someone spot you with that hts on your truck and make fun of you?


I like it so much, I might put two of them on the truck

Icey Monday.


----------



## mikeitu7

Anyone know if this can be fixed or I have to buy them new? It is on a 8ft straight pro plus.


----------



## snowish10

mikeitu7;2081801 said:


> Anyone know if this can be fixed or I have to buy them new? It is on a 8ft straight pro plus.


You could fix it, but might be easier and less of a headache to just buy the pivot bar, but the a frame is pricey so id probably just fix it cut it out and weld a tube to replace the other broken one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;2081801 said:


> Anyone know if this can be fixed or I have to buy them new? It is on a 8ft straight pro plus.


Ugly, I would just buy a new pivot and bolt, frame doesn't look that bad


----------



## mikeitu7

Going to be my project on Monday. Yeah frame is like $500 going to buy the pivot that's what looks more worn out. I'll go from there.


----------



## dieselss

Mike you might have to buy both.
However, might be cheaper to get a machine shop to make the tube, then weld it in.


----------



## rjigto4oje

mikeitu7;2081820 said:


> Going to be my project on Monday. Yeah frame is like $500 going to buy the pivot that's what looks more worn out. I'll go from there.


Hey mike julian welding 115 and central next to chicago drivline. He could fix it


----------



## dlcs

I think any welder/ fab shop could fix it. Throw the old bolt away and put in a sleeve and new bolt. I bet it would be better than new.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;2081820 said:


> Going to be my project on Monday. Yeah frame is like $500 going to buy the pivot that's what looks more worn out. I'll go from there.


Pm me if you need a hand.....those are always fun.

Have you ever replaced one?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Need some help with need some help with troubleshooting on a Western 3 plug. When I am hooked up to the plow I get back light on the controller and the power button will work but when I run a function it blows the small 10 amp fuse in the harness


----------



## dieselss

Which fuse, there could be 4 Russ.
3 port I assume.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes 3 port it's the 10 amp that have 2 in the same cover the larger 7.5 and 10 or 15 are fine


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It worked fine last year. Had the motor replaced on the truck this past month and now it blows the fuse. Trying to find a starting point


----------



## dieselss

Double check the small ground on plow motor.
Did you move wiring around on the solenoid as well


----------



## R&R Yard Design

To be honest I have no clue what they did with the wires at all. From the looks of it the mounted the iso under the battery box (don't ask why but it's a dumb ass spot) the relay still has dust and great on the nuts. I tried it on 2 plows and it does the same thing so it is somewhere in the truck side


----------



## dieselss

Here's the solenoid diagram. I think yours is wired wrong


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ice, ice baby. Time to dust off the spreaders.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2081979 said:


> Ice, ice baby. Time to dust off the spreaders.


You can have all that jazz....kind of surprised to see winter storm watch.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;2081979 said:


> Ice, ice baby. Time to dust off the spreaders.


Not looking forward to it. Hope for a complete bust. All rain would be gooder than ice.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's for sure. Pray for a bust. Anything but ice


----------



## mikeitu7

Never replaced one, will try to take it apart Monday and see how it goes taking it apart.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You'll need a sawzall with 9 inch metal blade, 1 1/16 or 1 1/8 sockets, some heat and patience. Extra set of hands to help line you the headset. The new bar will have the new pins so don't remove the configuration plates. 

Just cut the old pins and remove them. Chances are they are stuck in the old bar.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Agree. I hate ice. Just pile up the sleet and some snow. 45 mph winds and ice will equal a huge mess.


----------



## Mark13

If we're getting a bunch of ice come Monday I think I might try to escape back to AZ again, screw this place.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ground temps will help, watch for elevated surfaces.


----------



## dieselss

Mark13;2082146 said:


> If we're getting a bunch of ice come Monday I think I might try to escape back to AZ again, screw this place.


And if you do, were not letting you back in till you bring superduty rust free parts mister


----------



## WilliamOak

dieselss;2082239 said:


> And if you do, were not letting you back in till you bring superduty rust free parts mister


I already tried that. Apparently he couldn't fit a short bed in his carry on. Excuses excuses


----------



## giggity

What's the thoughts for tonight/monday? Dosent sound lIke much in chicago area? 2 feet north of here uggh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Early morning shouldnt be to bad. The ground is warm, air temps won't be to bad.


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2082385 said:


> Early morning shouldnt be to bad. The ground is warm, air temps won't be to bad.


So in other words I put the spreader in the truck for nothing? LoL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Salting with be needed for the safety of the general population. 


Happy Kwanzaa Dennis


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;2082239 said:


> And if you do, were not letting you back in till you bring superduty rust free parts mister


Who said I was coming back?!



WilliamOak;2082254 said:


> I already tried that. Apparently he couldn't fit a short bed in his carry on. Excuses excuses


Just go out there and get a whole truck. There was so many clean older trucks driving around out there.


----------



## dieselss

Mark13;2082414 said:


> Who said I was coming back?!
> 
> Just go out there and get a whole truck. There was so many clean older trucks driving around out there.


Can't get the wife to let me...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Still no luck with the wiring. If one of you guys can call me 7086708504. Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2082482 said:


> Still no luck with the wiring. If one of you guys can call me 7086708504. Thanks


Any luck?

It's trending cooler and east....I hate straight ice.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep got the front plow to work now for the ebbing. Thanks Jeff


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2082614 said:


> Any luck?
> 
> It's trending cooler and east....I hate straight ice.


What about snow accumulations?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow won't be a concern.... Ice storm for some.


----------



## JDosch

Salt run for sure.


----------



## Mark13

I'm hoping for all rain. I've got to be in a semi all day roaming back and forth between Woodstock/Crystal Lake and Dekalb. Should be fun.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone pretreating lots tonight


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;2082926 said:


> Anyone pretreating lots tonight


I thought about it. Last time I pretreated, I jinxed muh self! Total bust.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There's a company down here by me that's been pre treating the freaking lots are so damn coated I should go and sweep them up and put them back in my spreader


----------



## dieselss

Sleeting in east Chicago


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How are the roads


----------



## dieselss

Ok, nothing bad yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just outran it


----------



## birchwood

Only rain and wet pavement in joliet. Had sleet about an hour ago. It does look like the temps are supposed to drop around 8 am.


----------



## mikeitu7

State trucks salting the roads.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Grass is covering north side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R&R Yard Design;2082926 said:


> Anyone pretreating lots tonight


One of my customers did....large hospital group.

I waited until this morning. Looks like we have until at least noon up here.


----------



## Mark13

Crystal Lake right now.


----------



## road2damascus

Asphalt covered in Buffalo grove.


----------



## dieselss

Covered in e.c.


----------



## road2damascus

In Northbrook and there is a definite difference closer to lake


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup, I'm pushin. Unreal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FYI regional truck has no power


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2083302 said:


> FYI regional truck has no power


Oh no, I was just gunna go up there and order my new plow. Seeing as we have snow now I can afford a new plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am amazed how what the heavy this **** is

Boy was I wrong I did not expect any accumulation


----------



## Bartlett_2

Salting turned into scraping around 10:30. Ice storms suck, but are great invoices!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mundelein finally hitting trigger for plow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Holy wet crap


----------



## Midwest Pond

its a solid pack


----------



## dieselss

All rain down here....I don't get to go play


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let this crap melt on its own. This stuff sucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2083499 said:


> All rain down here....I don't get to go play


Got 3-4 in Orland


----------



## dieselss

By the time I got home, they had everyone out. So, no playtime for me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

When I'm done, I'll have a full push in. All in all great storm. Although 1-2 inch powder is so much gooder!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was struggling with the loader


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2083736 said:


> I was struggling with the loader


Did you take the parking brake off?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well, I should have payed more attn to the weather, I was really turn off by the lack of winter thus far....I drop the ball.

Back out at midnight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2083752 said:


> Did you take the parking brake off?


Some many buttons and settings..... ridiculous.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;2083752 said:


> Did you take the parking brake off?


Blahahahahahahaha.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wednesday?


----------



## road2damascus

Mangled an ultramount. Held together by bungee straps. Still pushing....pics in near future.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2084145 said:


> Mangled an ultramount. Held together by bungee straps. Still pushing....pics in near future.


Newbie.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Oh what fun. I hate frikin slush Bahhh haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I love plowing in short sleeves,


----------



## dieselss

Speedos to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Beach Flip flops also


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone asleep?


----------



## Midwest Pond

i was fixing my ability to shift gears..... around 2 in the morning a cotter pin came out and was stuck in drive until this morning

2 cent part shut me down for 5 hours


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2084297 said:


> Everyone asleep?


Nope. Just finished. Now bedtime.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I still have a full day ahead of me


----------



## Sawboy

I'm dead. RIP Sawboy


----------



## rjigto4oje

I lost reverse on a trans. Oh what fun not


----------



## captshawn

Heavy 1.9"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

captshawn;2084496 said:


> Heavy 1.9"


Double that here,

It wasn't even snow.


----------



## captshawn

I measured 6" in my yard after it settled up on the state line. Making a joke about the 1.9 because can't believe that's what Ohare came in at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

captshawn;2084539 said:


> I measured 6" in my yard after it settled up on the state line. Making a joke about the 1.9 because can't believe that's what Ohare came in at.


Gotta, lack of sleep.

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2015dec28


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2084557 said:


> Gotta, lack of sleep.
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/lot/2015dec28


I think we got more than 2.1


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm late to the party 
Let's go hawks


----------



## buildinon

Anyone cover Residential Accounts in Mt. Prospect? One of my wife's co-workers got hurt and can't shovel her driveway for awhile. She is looking for someone to cover it, and I work in the city, otherwise I would do it. It is in the vicinity of 83 and Gregory. Let me know on my cell 708-373-0557 and I will give her your information. Derek


----------



## JustJeff

Worked 7 hours before I got the call to go push yesterday. Got called to go in at noon, took me two and a half hours to get to the city and start. Then put in another 21 pushing and salting. Four hour nap, just finished invoicing, and now supposed to go back out in three hours for clean-ups. Long, albeit profitable last day and a half.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ It was long well said!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blizzard hitting downtown


----------



## captshawn

I hope this is a typo? 12+ today? http://www.weather.com/weather/today/l/USIL0909:1:US


----------



## JDosch

2+ in Joliet and still falling. Supposed to stop around noon.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

2+. Oh come on


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JDosch;2084866 said:


> 2+ in Joliet and still falling. Supposed to stop around noon.





SullivanSeptic;2084876 said:


> 2+. Oh come on


Keep it.............

We're not recovered yet.


----------



## JDosch

My driveway when I left


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2084881 said:


> Keep it.............
> 
> We're not recovered yet.


Hahahaha, still doing relocations....I have court today....have fun boys!


----------



## JDosch

Always fun to make money. Well, sometimes.


----------



## mikeitu7

It all melted out here.


----------



## JDosch

It's starting to melt everywhere.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Joliet came in with 2.5 total

Midway 1.9


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Really impressive.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Would any of you guys be able to help me out. My Trans went out and I need to get my boss plow home so I can get the truck towed. If you can I'm in Oak forest just north of 19th and oak park Ave. Call me at 708-670-8504. Thanks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Russ I'll text you in the AM. If I'm in my Chevy with the Boss truck side, I'll grab it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got it home Ron thanks though.


----------



## JustJeff

Good looking out for neighbors. Kudos to you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trip edge would have saved that Tranny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2085404 said:


> Trip edge would have saved that Tranny.


Don't forget the chain lift.


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes;2085422 said:


> Don't forget the chain lift.


See, this is what happens when someone leaves the door open. Things wander in.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2085431 said:


> See, this is what happens when someone leaves the door open. Things wander in.


Yep wanderers / Damn Hoosier. ....


----------



## BUFF

dieselss;2085431 said:


> See, this is what happens when someone leaves the door open. Things wander in.


A closed door doesn't always work for some............:laughing:

Sounds like you guys in the Midwest had your hands full with the slop/conditions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss;2085431 said:


> See, this is what happens when someone leaves the door open. Things wander in.


What exactly is a Hoosier? Canucks took hoser so you guys had to make it special and add a couple vowels?


----------



## dieselss

Hoser? Thought that was grandpa in the bath robe watering the lawn?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2085680 said:


> Hoser? Thought that was grandpa in the bath robe watering the lawn?


Yah yah that's right and a Hoosier are the thing you get at the Pharmacy in a box of 12 that have tiny ridges on them for traction :laughing:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2085793 said:
 

> Let's go hawks


Yep. Let's go


----------



## dlcs

I'm bored, when is it going to snow again?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;2085858 said:


> I'm bored, when is it going to snow again?


Tommy boy just said possible lake effect sunday


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2085816 said:


> Yep. Let's go


Whooooo high 5 hawks win


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Shouldn't have to ot IMO


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2085879 said:


> Yep. Shouldn't have to ot IMO


Yep there good this year not good enough for a Cup


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;2085880 said:


> Yep there good this year not good enough for a Cup


There like the weather, so when is the next event, and HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## dieselss

Happy new year with snow everyone.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2086005 said:


> Happy new year with snow everyone.....


Well it be nice if you'd show up for stuff instead of watching out your windows


----------



## dieselss

Hey now, not my fault I didn't get called out. Stupid day job that pays the bills and insurance.


----------



## road2damascus

Happy new year.

Next weekend snow or another ice storm?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2086079 said:


> Happy new year.
> 
> Next weekend snow or another ice storm?


Sshhhhhh....


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;2086079 said:


> Happy new year.
> 
> Next weekend snow or another ice storm?


good I hope to have my truck up and running again. And I hope it's not like concrete again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;2086220 said:


> good I hope to have my truck up and running again. And I hope it's not like concrete again


Last stuff was lite and fluffy


----------



## rjigto4oje

DIRISHMAN;2086233 said:


> Last stuff was lite and fluffy


Your right, I'm talking about Monday's snow. Backing up, trans went tick tick Boom


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge with full trip, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## road2damascus

rjigto4oje;2086220 said:


> good I hope to have my truck up and running again. And I hope it's not like concrete again


Cut out blocks with muh hedge trimmer and made a Fort with concrete snow/ice.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

LES? Very possible!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Lake affect moday night. A few inches possible


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ That's what I said!


----------



## giggity

Lake effect for south of the lake or east as well? Like dupage county??


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2086614 said:


> ^ That's what I said!


It took my a few minutes to figure out what les ment. I figured it out after a few shots of jack. God I love that stuff. Sorry Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It looked gooder yesterday. LES is hard to call. It doesn't look as good today. By Tuesday or Wednesday I'll have it pinned down!


----------



## grkstl2

How is the LES looking for tomorrow? Trying to figure out if I am pre-salting tonight.


----------



## giggity

Rain this weekend... uggh enough of this **** already, is actual snow to much to ask for..


----------



## dieselss

giggity;2087465 said:


> Rain this weekend... uggh enough of this **** already, is actual snow to much to ask for..


I think so.....


----------



## snowish10

The ground is covered in westchester.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2087466 said:


> I think so.....


Snow tomorrow morning and according to the local on tv snow on weds thurs Friday and sat this coming week all with a chance of rain first then going over to fluff...............worrie about it when it gets here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The following week has better chance.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Denny whoever you watch, stop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pushin 2 Please;2087044 said:


> It looked gooder yesterday. LES is hard to call. It doesn't look as good today. By Tuesday or Wednesday I'll have it pinned down!


That's better than what can be said of the NWS NTACs.


----------



## Midwest Pond

evening gentlemen, maybe an active pattern in the middle of the month hopefully...... until then, at least the eating holidays are over.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Better late than never. Let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond;2087565 said:


> evening gentlemen, maybe an active pattern in the middle of the month hopefully...... until then, at least the eating holidays are over.


we have a holiday 2 weeks from tomorrow. Its called Martin Luther King day. And in honer of mlk day hows about wings on that monday. Maybe wings and beer. will do us good.


----------



## dieselss

I could be down for that


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2087580 said:


> I could be down for that


Sounds good. Pat, ron, brian everyone else in wings beer and hotties


----------



## JDosch

That could work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2087590 said:


> Sounds good. Pat, ron, brian everyone else in wings beer and hotties


Im always down for some....happy b-day Ron, glad ur buying


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could have REAL cold snap in 10 days or so


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2087599 said:


> Im always down for some....happy b-day Ron, glad ur buying


Happy birthday Ron And thanks for buying. Maybe we can get you a cake and have a hooters girl pop out of it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

im far north, could the next wings and beer be a little closer, I'd love to attend without the 90 minute drive home..... I might get overserved


----------



## dieselss

Hells ya. We can all pile in Dennys new family truckster. Hehehe


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2087667 said:


> Hells ya. We can all pile in Dennys new family truckster. Hehehe


There a hooters on lagrange road in countryside


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;2087601 said:


> Could have REAL cold snap in 10 days or so


How about some real snow in the next ten days? Noaa says below normal temps and below average snow for January. But the Brazilian model shows decent snows for January. Smdh


----------



## road2damascus

Light to moderate intensity lake effect snow showers are expected
to spread across lake and porter counties in indiana monday
morning before ending early monday afternoon. Light to moderate
intensity lake effect snow showers are expected to move into
northeast illinois including the chicago metro area late monday
morning into early monday afternoon. Accumulations of around an
inch are possible with up to around 3 inches possible in northwest
indiana.


----------



## Sawboy

rjigto4oje;2087741 said:


> There a hooters on lagrange road in countryside


Now we're talking!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2087528 said:


> Denny whoever you watch, stop.


Sorry I'm bored I just started making stuff up


----------



## dieselss

Got some dark clouds in e.c. coming right off the lake moving south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sunshine here in evergreen park


----------



## Sawboy

Three trucks. Been on "Stand By" since 7am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2088168 said:


> Three trucks. Been on "Stand By" since 7am.


Stand by pay?


----------



## giggity

^^^ must be a union shop lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity;2088262 said:


> ^^^ must be a union shop lol


Yep Shoulder Parker getting paid I D O T WORKER


----------



## road2damascus

I spreaddeeded some salt today.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2088182 said:


> Stand by pay?


Yessireeee


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2088360 said:


> I spreaddeeded some salt today.


Me to on my french fries while I waited for the big snow


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2088365 said:


> Me to on my french fries while I waited for the big snow


Better have a lot of French fries....
You be waiting a long time


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2088371 said:


> better have a lot of french fries....
> You be waiting a long time


a mc xxlarge.......lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So, what's the good word on the street today?


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy;2088168 said:


> Three trucks. Been on "Stand By" since 7am.


They had me start spreading at 7:00 this morning, pretreating with the assumption that it would snow. Ended up with four easy hours. The snowfall turned into a bust. Saw a few flurries but that was it. Looks like Thursday might be another salt run.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2088378 said:


> So, what's the good word on the street today?


Don't know haven't talked to Father Phlaiger lately he's in your neck of the woods


----------



## buildinon

Yesterdays bust worked out great. Lot's of guys sitting on the clock for "stand by" for zero tolerance sites, cleaned up some of the sites to just tighten them up, and saw a few flurries around the city. I did drop my plow a few times to move stuff the sidewalk crews broke up and I wanted to push down to the piles.


----------



## Sawboy

Anybody have a wheel for a 94 F350 DRW 4x4? If it has a tire that's a bonus.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win hawks win whoo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the glory days......

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2014Jan5-7_cold


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh Boy cold Brrrrrrrrr........ Now how about some snow....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2089506 said:


> Oh Boy cold Brrrrrrrrr........ Now how about some snow....


----------



## rjigto4oje

We may get snow Saturday night. Your thoughts Pat. Then again Monday or Tuesday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Im on the fence


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2089534 said:


> Im on the fence


Hope it is not a picket fence


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brianbrich1;2089554 said:


> Hope it is not a picket fence


Or concertina wire..........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;2089510 said:


> We may get snow Saturday night. Your thoughts Pat. Then again Monday or Tuesday


I gave Pat my thoughts. I think he is coming around!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2089653 said:


> I gave Pat my thoughts. I think he is coming around!


Thoughts, problems, wishes, dreams, aberrations, fears, feelings, love, emotions,solicitude, commiseration,notions, inklings,hunches, presentiment, foreboding and a few other things.


----------



## Bird21

Sooooooo we gonna plow this week Patrick??


----------



## dieselss

Bird21;2089698 said:


> Sooooooo we gonna plow this week Patrick??


Only if your going to the west coast


----------



## rjigto4oje

I know one thing we can count on.

LET'S GO HAWKS


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;2089698 said:


> Sooooooo we gonna plow this week Patrick??


You have a better chance then


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2089708 said:


> Only if your going to the west coast


This guy.....


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2089744 said:


> This guy.....


Spreading the love.....


----------



## BUFF

Suppose to get snow tomorrow, Friday and again Sunday oot west, since you guys are down wind you should see something over the weekend.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;2089747 said:


> Spreading the love.....


Spreading who?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2089688 said:


> Thoughts, problems, wishes, dreams, aberrations, fears, feelings, love, emotions,solicitude, commiseration,notions, inklings,hunches, presentiment, foreboding and a few other things.


screaming ,yelling ,suicide


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2089749 said:


> Spreading who?


Uncle johns cheeks...bahahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2089748 said:


> Suppose to get snow tomorrow, Friday and again Sunday oot west, since you guys are down wind you should see something over the weekend.


We can smell your grill cooking


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2089755 said:


> We can smell your grill cooking


LOL..... How for your sake the wind shifts in aboot 6hrs......


----------



## JustJeff

Just got the text to go out salting at 3:00 A.M. It's a good thing. I've been scheduling work around tomorrow morning since Monday. A nice four or five hour salt run will be appreciated.


----------



## grkstl2

Harleyjeff;2089778 said:


> Just got the text to go out salting at 3:00 A.M. It's a good thing. I've been scheduling work around tomorrow morning since Monday. A nice four or five hour salt run will be appreciated.


Isnt that a waste considering temps arent even going to be below freezing?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hawks are hot!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

grkstl2;2089848 said:


> Isnt that a waste considering temps arent even going to be below freezing?


Temps WERE above freezing for that entire sleet storm last week.


----------



## JustJeff

Pushin 2 Please;2089867 said:


> Temps WERE above freezing for that entire sleet storm last week.


Exactly. And I don't care if it snows, sleets or not. I get paid to salt, so I don't have a problem going out all year long to salt if that's what they want.


----------



## road2damascus

So it's wake up and look out window forecast in the a.m.

Saturday still looks OK : )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Does anyone remember the Thanksgiving storm last ......just saying.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2089983 said:


> Does anyone remember the Thanksgiving storm last ......just saying.


I'm thinking 2-4 poss with the 4 to the north west of the area. Slight timing issues could change that, right now its in our favor.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2089983 said:


> Does anyone remember the Thanksgiving storm last ......just saying.


Uggg get the concrete tools ready and watch out for the falling temps turning things to ice if your not on top of your sites. Sound about right?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Stock up on bread and milk now. You've all been warned.


----------



## brianbrich1

At least its going into a Sunday event and not a Monday morning


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;2090172 said:


> At least its going into a Sunday event and not a Monday morning


Great heavy wet snow and I have to deal with 2 churches sunday mass


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2090221 said:


> Great heavy wet snow and I have to deal with 2 churches sunday mass


Stop in and get saved.


----------



## JDosch

rjigto4oje;2090221 said:


> Great heavy wet snow and I have to deal with 2 churches sunday mass


I am in the same boat as you. One church that is a very large lot as well.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2090223 said:


> Stop in and get saved.


It doesn't work . I was talking to the priest at 4 am he said van I park here. I said sure father just let me back up. I put it in reverse and snap crackle pop boom. He lookat meand said that dosent sound good. If he wasn't there I'd have called the truck a few vhoice words.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JDosch;2090224 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. One church that is a very large lot as well.


There intresting. I also do an old church in the woods its cool and erie at the same time


----------



## dieselss

Well gotta try anyway you can right.?
Get my txt


----------



## road2damascus

Pushing sat night and Sunday

Couple a possible dustings next week....

Maybe winter is finally here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I did a huge NO-No today.

I put a mid-weight on a 2015 F-150


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2090463 said:


> Pushing sat night and Sunday
> 
> Couple a possible dustings next week....
> 
> Maybe winter is finally here?


60's and 70's the week after.....


----------



## snowish10

Finally put my 30'' led light bar on my snow plow


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2090529 said:


> I did a huge NO-No today.
> 
> I put a mid-weight on a 2015 F-150


Voided warranty?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trashed it

For one, they don't offer a Ultramount for the F 150, just the HTS and the suburbanite. Both are two plug, Mid-weight is three. All say and done, it has a module and 6 relays.

Special thanks to DieselSS and Cubicinches for the 2 hours on trouble shooting, thanks western for the extra/hidden connection


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2090617 said:


> Trashed it
> 
> For one, they don't offer a Ultramount for the F 150, just the HTS and the suburbanite. Both are two plug, Mid-weight is three. All say and done, it has a module and 6 relays.
> 
> Special thanks to DieselSS and Cubicinches for the 2 hours on trouble shooting, thanks western for the extra/hidden connection


Hidden conection??


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2090635 said:


> Hidden conection??


Can't tell you.....it's a secret.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

44-38=........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2090635 said:


> Hidden conection??


Yea, I can't talk about it


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2090915 said:


> 44-38=........


=== Your guess for snow total. Or
=== temp change


----------



## road2damascus

How'd we get into algebra?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

X*y/3°=....∞....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2090915 said:


> 44-38=........


Um what is 6 Pat....I'll take what's 1olddogtwo talking about.for 800 Pat...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2090960 said:


> Um what is 6 Pat....I'll take what's 1olddogtwo talking about.for 800 Pat...


Sounds like wheel of Jeopardy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2090974 said:


> Sounds like wheel of Jeopardy


I'll take weather outlook fir 1200 Pat


----------



## rjigto4oje

I just talked to my friend at the National Weather service 3 to 5 inches of snow possible tomorrow night. He also said the ratio would be 11 to 1 so it's going to be heavy and wet. Be safe guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It should go heavy to fluff. 

Obviously my money's on the fluffy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

11:1 isn't bad.........considering the sleet was almost 1:1 at O'hare.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes;2091203 said:


> 11:1 isn't bad.........considering the sleet was almost 1:1 at O'hare.


I gues if you look at it that way. Itgoing to be a mixed bag for sure then nice and brisk to freeze everything solid. Cold and fluff is gooder!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

That sleet storm is for sure some of the worst conditions I ever worked in. Truly awful.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2091173 said:


> It should go heavy to fluff.
> 
> Obviously my money's on the fluffy


Had aboot 3-5" semi fluff last night/this am and it's heading your way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2091251 said:


> Had aboot 3-5" semi fluff last night/this am and it's heading your way.


ill be waiting!

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lot&wwa=winter storm watch

and for Mark:

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=grr&wwa=winter storm watch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje;2091245 said:


> I gues if you look at it that way. Itgoing to be a mixed bag for sure then nice and brisk to freeze everything solid. Cold and fluff is gooder!!!!!!!!


Well, considering "average" is 10:1, yes it is gooder.

I would consider anything below 7:1 to be badder.



Sawboy;2091247 said:


> That sleet storm is for sure some of the worst conditions I ever worked in. Truly awful.


Been plowing for 30 years, that was the worst I have ever experienced.



1olddogtwo;2091306 said:


> ill be waiting!
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lot&wwa=winter storm watch
> 
> and for Mark:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=grr&wwa=winter storm watch


Thanks, I noticed that.

I love lake effect.


----------



## rjigto4oje

At this point in the season. We all agree on 1 thing we need snow. Heavy, fluff , ice well all complain until the check comes in


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy;2091247 said:


> That sleet storm is for sure some of the worst conditions I ever worked in. Truly awful.


Remember the 20" last Superbowl? I was at an MB Financial on the corner of Western and Lawrence for an hour because I couldn't see out my windshield it was blowing so hard. But that sleet last week did suck. It was so heavy I couldn't stack ****!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2091247 said:


> That sleet storm is for sure some of the worst conditions I ever worked in. Truly awful.





Harleyjeff;2091451 said:


> Remember the 20" last Superbowl? I was at an MB Financial on the corner of Western and Lawrence for an hour because I couldn't see out my windshield it was blowing so hard. But that sleet last week did suck. It was so heavy I couldn't stack ****!


some of us may to be young (or old) to remember this:








rjigto4oje;2091431 said:


> At this point in the season. We all agree on 1 thing we need snow. Heavy, fluff , ice well all complain until the check comes in


agreed.


----------



## rjigto4oje

^^^that was the year lake shore drive, was shut down that has to be one of my favorite storms and thunder snow.


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje;2091431 said:


> At this point in the season. We all agree on 1 thing we need snow. Heavy, fluff , ice well all complain until the check comes in


Not if they come on the 5th of the month snow or no snow. Hehehehe


----------



## rjigto4oje

^^^I will rephrase that . The per push guys want snow. Hehehe


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2091454 said:


> some of us may to be young (or old) to remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.


Yup, that's it. Remember it well because I got myself stuck back-dragging too much snow and it got hung up between my blade and front axle. Felt like a real asshat. And from there I had to go over to California Ave. to pull out one of our skidsteers that was halfway down the bank and was very close to going into the Chicago River.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2091454 said:


> some of us may to be young (or old) to remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.


Heck we play badminton in stiffer breezes oot west.

This is a pretty good wind. 



 , I'm that piece of road dozens of times a year and it's not uncommon to see wrecks like this.


----------



## birchwood

Put some new tires on the skid steer ready for this storm.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2091494 said:


> Heck we play badminton in stiffer breezes oot west.
> 
> This is a pretty good wind.
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm that piece of road dozens of times a year and it's not uncommon to see wrecks like this.


Very witty.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anything after 3 inches is a bad storm! Hehe


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep I'll take 2 and that's it


----------



## road2damascus

I'll take what ever. I love pushing Saturday into Sunday.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks win whooooo


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;2091562 said:


> Yep I'll take 2 and that's it


Did you get your trans fixed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup.......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep pu kes it up today


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Damn phone. Picked it up today


----------



## dieselss

4-8 for us oh yea


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2091705 said:


> 4-8 for us oh yea


Northwest shift, u may get a salting


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2091706 said:


> Northwest shift, u may get a salting


Keep on dreaming.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My weather Rock is leaning Northwest


----------



## rjigto4oje

Its going to get cold


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2091750 said:


> My weather Rock is leaning Northwest


How far north west? Drunk leaning or full on fallen over northwest?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2091750 said:


> My weather Rock is leaning Northwest


A weather rock is never wrongThumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-2 tonight would be great. Than another 1-2 Monday night. Those are perfect "storms"!


----------



## mikeitu7

Raining here in Bloomington headed your way guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

38 and foggy in Bartlett


----------



## JustJeff

Was just told to be on my route by 2:00 P.M. I think that's early, but I'll take it.


----------



## mikeitu7

Down in Springfield for state cheer competition. It snowing down here but nothing is sticking. Hope it sticks when it gets up there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

39 in crestwood


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;2091894 said:


> Down in Springfield for state cheer competition. It snowing down here but nothing is sticking. Hope it sticks when it gets up there.


I hope you have a daughter that is a cheerleader and your not in it? Hehe


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;2091799 said:


> 1-2 tonight would be great. Than another 1-2 Monday night. Those are perfect "storms"!


Amen to that


----------



## SnowMatt13

I second that ^^^^


----------



## mikeitu7

Had that coming, I knew I should of put that. Well it stopped here nothing stuck to the ground hopefully you all get something up there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As I type, it is changing over here in New Lenox. 35* and some huge wet flakes falling with the rain.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Friend from IDOT just called me from his route.he is Lemont snowing good he said just changed over big flakes


----------



## road2damascus

It's snowing good out in Grayslake but ground temp is 37-38 on asphalt. No sticky yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Power nap over...
Oh its still raining, surprise!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Went from flakes flying to grass covered in minutes. Slushy on concrete already too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have yet to put the plow on.


----------



## road2damascus

I can't nap. Just pushed up piles in my neighborhood. I get free cookies and stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought it would be colder by now ( not at ground level). It's still relatively warm up above us for good forcing to build snow. It's just now changing over by me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have or in over 500 chances out of 292 million combos of winning 1 Billion dollars.... Feeling like a winner here.


----------



## grkstl2

1olddogtwo;2091975 said:


> I have or in over 500 changes out of 292 million combos of winning 1 Billion dollars.... Feeling like a winner here.


You can get lots of beer and wings with that kinda money..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grkstl2;2091976 said:


> You can get lots of beer and wings with that kinda money..


I'll buy Ron (push to please) a 6 pack of his choice ( Old Milwaukee or Old Style) tomorrow after I win.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2091977 said:


> I'll buy Ron (push to please) a 6 pack of his choice ( Old Milwaukee or Old Style) tomorrow after I win.


What about all.your other friends?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2091981 said:


> What about all.your other friends?


I'm sure he'll share. It's Bryan that won't share his wings.....lol


----------



## Dieselplow82

Switched over to big flakes now in schererville


----------



## Sawboy

Snowing hard here in Westchester. Grass is covered, but pavement says uh uh


----------



## Dieselplow82

I know..was just out there


----------



## road2damascus

Pavement covered in Grayslake.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a bust it is.


----------



## birchwood

^^^^ thinking the same as I was just looking at radar. Looks to be breaking up along 55, and only has 4 hours left.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2091982 said:


> I'm sure he'll share. It's Bryan that won't share his wings.....lol


How about mlk jr day for wings weather permitting. And I'll buy you a beer once again and jeff and ron and brian too. I still have a buffalo wild wings card with cash on it.


----------



## JDosch

Pushin 2 Please;2092021 said:


> What a bust it is.


Salt run before it freezes is about it, it looks like. What a bust! Maybe Monday.


----------



## condo plow

JDosch;2092062 said:


> Salt run before it freezes is about it, it looks like. What a bust! Maybe Monday.


same here around midway


----------



## sikplow

Anyone areas get enough snow to drop a blade tonight? Lucky if we even have 1/2 inch in Skokie


----------



## dieselss

Looks like a bust down here


----------



## 01PStroke

Are we calling a bustaroonie?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Up here to just got home from dinner. Snow has melted, pavement wet


----------



## dheavychevy38

Theres guys with flashing light and blades down running around like crazy here in lake in the hills.. I know tovar called out there guys at 6 pm in our area for a full push...


----------



## Meezer

01PStroke;2092113 said:


> Are we calling a bustaroonie?


In my neck of the woods, absolutely.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bust yes BUT I'll take it. Full salt run and glad I had the plow on. Cleaned up lots of slush too!


----------



## JustJeff

dheavychevy38;2092138 said:


> Theres guys with flashing light and blades down running around like crazy here in lake in the hills.. I know tovar called out there guys at 6 pm in our area for a full push...


They called us out at 2:00 P.M. for the city routes. Five hours of nothing, but I got paid, so I'll take it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Nice!!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Got called back in after being home for two hours to salt the CPS schools. Takes me a little over an hour to get from my home to my route, so I was a little upset about being sent home only to be called right back in. But it gave me 7.25 more hours of salting. Tired as hell, but can't complain I guess. I'll always take a paycheck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2091706 said:


> Northwest shift, u may get a salting


As right as I was, didn't really expect to be that right.

The highest amount of snow that fell and plowed was to the northwest of the advisory areas. DeKalb, Woodstock, McHenry, Lake Zurich, etc.

I gotta listen to my weather rock closer.

Ive had bad luck with the last two, first one was out of ignorance, yesterday was out of excitement. Hell I didn't even put my plow on til 5pm when it was winding down....

I need to tune out the media again.


----------



## grkstl2

Skilling is calling for 1-2 tomorrow night. What do you guys think? Time to go fix a blown power steering hose....


----------



## JustJeff

I keep hearing an inch +/-. Enough to go out again.


----------



## rjigto4oje

When they call for several inches and is a bust. Is a little disappointing. Tomorrow there calling for one to two inches. We will end up with 4 or 5. At least the temps our going to be in our favor this time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2016Jan09_snow


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## Bird21

Little quick hits are fine with me.

Both vandalized loaders were up and running last night so far so good.

Got to use the Metal Pless live boxx units on both skids and loaders. I gotta say they are awesome. Scrape down to black and trip well. 
I also made up my own version of wolf paws 19.5 truck recaps on blank rims. Unstoppable and only cost 1000.00 per set


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;2092825 said:


> Little quick hits are fine with me.
> 
> Both vandalized loaders were up and running last night so far so good.
> 
> Got to use the Metal Pless live boxx units on both skids and loaders. I gotta say they are awesome. Scrape down to black and trip well.
> I also made up my own version of wolf paws 19.5 truck recaps on blank rims. Unstoppable and only cost 1000.00 per set


Sorry to hear about the vandalism. Gotta show some video or pics of metal Plessis in action.

Yes let's go Hawks.looks like she got two beautiful snow globes


----------



## giggity

Bird21;2092825 said:


> Little quick hits are fine with me.
> 
> Both vandalized loaders were up and running last night so far so good.
> 
> Got to use the Metal Pless live boxx units on both skids and loaders. I gotta say they are awesome. Scrape down to black and trip well.
> I also made up my own version of wolf paws 19.5 truck recaps on blank rims. Unstoppable and only cost 1000.00 per set


What area are you in? We just locked all of our machines fuel caps, and put chain and pad locks on all machine doors, been hearing a lot about vandalism lately.


----------



## Bird21

DIRISHMAN;2092839 said:


> Sorry to hear about the vandalism. Gotta show some video or pics of metal Plessis in action.
> 
> Yes let's go Hawks.looks like she got two beautiful snow globes


I will try to put some pics up
Yeah the vandalism sucked water in fuel tanks like 4-5 gallons worth.


----------



## Bird21

giggity;2092858 said:


> What area are you in? We just locked all of our machines fuel caps, and put chain and pad locks on all machine doors, been hearing a lot about vandalism lately.


Barrington / Lake Zurich Area
I have snipers set up now watching all the machines.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;2092891 said:


> Barrington / Lake Zurich Area
> I have snipers set up now watching all the machines.


Heated I hope, little chilly tonight.


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;2092896 said:


> Heated I hope, little chilly tonight.


I keep my thugs barely clothed, it keeps them crabby and on edge.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

7 in a row!


----------



## Mark13

Got a couple inches up here in McHenry Co. Enough to go plow everything once and do a couple of my driveways as well.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;2092994 said:


> Got a couple inches up here in McHenry Co. Enough to go plow everything once and do a couple of my driveways as well.


Nice mark that a cage set up.ya like it


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;2092996 said:


> Nice mark that a cage set up.ya like it


It is a kage, I really like it. I pretty much just plow my driveway, the shop, and a neighboring horse farm with it if I don't feel like using my truck. I still have the factory tracks on the skid steer which are an offset block pattern and they suck on packed snow/ice. Different tracks would make it a lot better, a wheeled skid steer would be the way to go. A mini wheel loader would be even better but that's a couple years down the road atleast.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;2093002 said:


> It is a kage, I really like it. I pretty much just plow my driveway, the shop, and a neighboring horse farm with it if I don't feel like using my truck. I still have the factory tracks on the skid steer which are an offset block pattern and they suck on packed snow/ice. Different tracks would make it a lot better, a wheeled skid steer would be the way to go. A mini wheel loader would be even better but that's a couple years down the road atleast.


Nice. .Ryan on here has a skid with Trax I think and said same thing Trax suck in the snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tad bit chilly this AM!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Little bit

David Bowie died


----------



## sikplow

Any ideas if we're going to get the 2" for pushing tonight or just a salt run?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Heavy salt run


----------



## brianbrich1

Push and salt for most of mine likely with cold temps. Then don't need to use so much salt to treat and counter act refreeze


----------



## giggity

We are planning on pushing ours as well, to cold to just salt


----------



## UnitedInc

Bird21;2092898 said:


> I keep my thugs barely clothed, it keeps them crabby and on edge.


Dude.....too funny!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Decent flurry activity in Elgin


----------



## road2damascus

Flurries in Northbrook.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing 80 and Harlem


----------



## UnitedInc

Dusting in Naperville ,Plainfield and Bolingbrook.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok, somebody make it stop. There enough out there now!!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Hey! The PlowSlick guy is on Facebook. I got a few screenshots of it. Who can I email them to, so they can post them?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2093557 said:


> Hey! The PlowSlick guy is on Facebook. I got a few screenshots of it. Who can I email them to, so they can post them?


Me of course


----------



## UnitedInc

Sawboy;2093557 said:


> Hey! The PlowSlick guy is on Facebook. I got a few screenshots of it. Who can I email them to, so they can post them?


What is the plowSlick guy????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148913&highlight=Plowslick

Most of the good posts are on the editing room floor.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2093575 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148913&highlight=Plowslick
> 
> Most of the good posts are on the editing room floor.


Should rename that stuff, "thesunburnplowcrap".

How much snow you guys got?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2093584 said:


> Should rename that stuff, "thesunburnplowcrap".
> 
> How much snow you guys got?


Hahahaha....

I would say 3/4's of inch. Fluffing up now.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2093594 said:


> Hahahaha....
> 
> I would say 3/4's of inch. Fluffing up now.


Better get the loader ready


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2093618 said:


> Better get the loader ready


Actually I'm running a loader tonight


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2093625 said:


> Actually I'm running a loader tonight


That's crazy hopefully you won't get stuck

Hehehe hey wings and beer. monday weather permitting


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's like a white out by 80 3:55


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im calling it damn near close enough to 2" here in northbrook...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Damn, another little wave yet to go. Make stop. We have enough.


----------



## BIG

Got about 2 inches here in the city.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tonight's fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, y'all on bed already?

Wave 3 rolling thru


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;2093795 said:


> Wow, y'all on bed already?
> 
> Wave 3 rolling thru


It can stop at any time. For ****s sake


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo;2093795 said:


> Wow, y'all on bed already?
> 
> Wave 3 rolling thru


Nope. Still out pushing.


----------



## BIG

I'm out killing these sidewalks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I miss my truck....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Still at it. I forgot how much fun this was


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone make the fat lady sing


----------



## rjigto4oje

Yodalheho help shes chasing me


----------



## dieselss

She sung for me hours ago.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2093705 said:


> Tonight's fun


You need a Hulu Dancer on the control panel...



1olddogtwo;2093816 said:


> Someone make the fat lady sing


Sounds like a job for Bill Clinton:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Somebody needs to shoot the Sun I am blind this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did I say last night was stupid well today is even stupider


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys whine more than I do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2093997 said:


> You guys whine more than I do.


And sleep less too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sleep? What's that? Clean ups start after sunset.


----------



## JustJeff

Only put in 9-1/2 hours last night, but for some reason, they felt like very l-o-n-g hours. Was happy to get home this morning after driving for 2+ hours in rush hour traffic. If I would have gotten to the Lake Forest Oasis 5 minutes later than I did, I would have to had to throw away my shorts and pants when I got home. Gotta quit eating Taco Bell when I'm out!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Hahaha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just got home (work reg job too) and had dinner. Still need to drop plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2094055 said:


> And sleep less too.


Averaging 3-4 hours the last 3 days.....I think. Not sure what day it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm actually feeling pretty good, even washed my truck/plow in the 8F degrees

I swore today was/is Wednesday.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2094167 said:


> Averaging 3-4 hours the last 3 days.....I think. Not sure what day it is.


You forgot the "5" 2hr naps each day grandpa...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Alzheimers


----------



## BUFF

Huh.....do I know you......:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Do I know you, it was hot at the beach today, almost got windburn on my frostbite.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This ain't nearly as cold as that day you smoked the skid and changed 900 geld fuel filters....oh well going back out for clean up and maybe salt


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks 
7 game win streak let's make it 8


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2094193 said:


> You forgot the "5" 2hr naps each day grandpa...


That was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2094278 said:


> That was supposed to be a secret.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OK, going out on limb here....the week of the 20th thru 26th look promising.

Burned to many times this year. God knows this has been a wacky year so far. Ron and I spoke about this for a minute this afternoon. It's almost unprecedented with the Thanksgiving event, warm Dec, freak sleet and the best is the advisory and everyone else got snow but those in the advisory area.....topping it off was that Blizzard 3 inch clipper last night....WTF. 

Yes I'm off my game and don't know if I want to play anymore.


----------



## JustJeff

Should get a minimum of a salt run tomorrow, and possibly drop the blade. I prefer not dropping it though and just salting.


----------



## dieselss

Harleyjeff;2094322 said:


> Should get a minimum of a salt run tomorrow, and possibly drop the blade. I prefer not dropping it though.


Saves transmissions.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2094324 said:


> Saves transmissions.


Mine only goes forward. .it's bioch it know only one way everytime I go I reverse it swears at me beep beep beep beep beep beep


----------



## dieselss

It's a dodge, of course it only goes forward....Bahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2094335 said:


> It's a dodge, of course it only goes forward....Bahahaha


Bahahahaha not that one it's a white chevy dump


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Harleyjeff;2094322 said:


> Should get a minimum of a salt run tomorrow, and possibly drop the blade. I prefer not dropping it though and just salting.


I'd say salt run. 1/2 inch tops. Like Pat said earlier, we have both been way off this year. So who knows!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo. 8 in a row


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;2094445 said:


> Hawks Win whooooo. 8 in a row


What a great run. Hawks are hot!


----------



## JustJeff

dieselss;2094324 said:


> Saves transmissions.


Salting is a lot less fatiguing for me. And, as a sub, I make 20.00 more per hour when I'm spreading.


----------



## buildinon

I would be willing to bet that Pat and Ron are right about the weekend of 1-28 thru 1-31 for snow. Why do I say this?
1) It is the week before the Super Bowl, and we always get snow around that time frame and on the Super Bowl it seems.
2) It is the weekend of the Chicago Outdoor Show in Schaumburg, and it always snows then. Just like the boat show.
3) I will be Working the Outdoor show for one of my fishing sponsors all weekend, so...yes it will snow.

So gear up for that weekend, or come to the show and say hey.


----------



## brianbrich1

topping it off was that Blizzard 3 inch clipper last night....WTF. 

No kidding. Two parking lots of snow clerd off the top of the hospital all morning covering the whole east side parking lots. What a PITA!!!! Plenty of things during the course of the night certainly had me questioning why I'm doing this to myself.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You love it!


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;2094503 said:


> You love it!


I guess it falls into the love hate category


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Speaking of Super Bowl.... I am in $100 square game. Buying $1,000 worth. Anyone interested. Last year, I hit the final score for 5000


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Chilly again this AM. Glad I have my black "Rich" hoodie to keep warm!


----------



## road2damascus

I already heard this one today, isn't too cold for it to snow?

Ummmm have you not lived here all your life? 

Thats it, i Need a tack hammer in my back pocket at all times. Quick blow to the head might work.


----------



## dieselss

Rubber mallet that way it won't stay in


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2094601 said:


> Rubber mallet that way it won't stay in


I like your thinking. Maybe it's too soft? Deadblow?


----------



## dieselss

There ya go. That's the ticket


----------



## JDosch

Do any of you guys by any chance do paving or anything like that? I have a customer whose lot is all broken up and holes everywhere.(PITA to plow) He wants it fixed in the spring. The lot is in Joliet/New Lenox.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JDosch;2094633 said:


> Do any of you guys by any chance do paving or anything like that? I have a customer whose lot is all broken up and holes everywhere.(PITA to plow) He wants it fixed in the spring. The lot is in Joliet/New Lenox.


I've got a guy who did my driveway he's really expensive last year

And he doesn't like Snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian does and does a great job with blacktop


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I do. I can't remember his name tho? Only if I could see the back of my sweatshirt!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2094636 said:


> Brian does and does a great job with blacktop


Yeah same guy who did my driveway but I didn't want to throw him under the Roller.


----------



## JDosch

LMAO! I'd rather recommend one of you guys. Pushin2Please, turn your sweatshirt around so you can read, and call me. 815-341-5118. Brian call me also. Thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JDosch;2094651 said:


> LMAO! I'd rather recommend one of you guys. Pushin2Please, turn your sweatshirt around so you can read, and call me. 815-341-5118. Brian call me also. Thanks.


He'll probably call you collect


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

JDosch;2094651 said:


> LMAO! I'd rather recommend one of you guys. Pushin2Please, turn your sweatshirt around so you can read, and call me. 815-341-5118. Brian call me also. Thanks.


My sweatshirt is from Brian. An ok guy. Great work. I just told him you were looking for him. Good luck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2094662 said:


> My sweatshirt is from Brian. An ok guy. Great work. I just told him you were looking for him. Good luck!


I called him also I called collect


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat you would call collect


----------



## JDosch

Thanks guys.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Thought I'd let you guys know, if I hit the lottery tonight, beer and wings on me


----------



## Sawboy

Seems my posts are getting deleted. Hmmmm


----------



## rjigto4oje

Anyone down 4 wings and beer monday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll be staying in Rockford most of next week so I won't be available


----------



## rjigto4oje

What happens in Rockford stays in Rockford. That suck i was going to buy u a beer, next time


----------



## Sawboy

rjigto4oje;2094700 said:


> Anyone down 4 wings and beer monday


In Countryside?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;2094746 said:


> In Countryside?


Not sure waiting for other people to chime in butt thats fine with me as long as the bber is cold and the waitress are hot im good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2016jan1112_snowfall


----------



## giggity

Dibs!!! Is this seriously what this type of business is coming to? What is wrong with people? LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;2094700 said:


> Anyone down 4 wings and beer monday


Can't Monday. Hooters is closed. It's a holiday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That S-10 is sweet. I would have loved to seen that push in last years or the year before blizzard!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2094851 said:


> Can't Monday. Hooters is closed. It's a holiday!


Does that mean we get holiday pay


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2094708 said:


> I'll be staying in Rockford most of next week so I won't be available


Such a classy area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Time for a wind shift, I'd really like to share with the NW Indiana guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dreaming two things

A nice 4in snow fall starting around 7, done by 12-1am. No wind, mid 20's. You know, like the old days.

Get in, get out.
And winning 1.5B


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2094708 said:


> I'll be staying in Rockford most of next week so I won't be available


Isn't there a Dodge Dart factory oot that way?


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;2094854 said:


> That S-10 is sweet. I would have loved to seen that push in last years or the year before blizzard!


I pushed through the 21" blizzard with a 95 gmc jimmy just like it. 6.5 western new bfg a/t tires. 33 hrs did not turn key off. Got stuck once for 15 minutes. Doing private lanes, a small parking lot and residential homes.

They are much better than most think


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2094976 said:


> Isn't there a Dodge Dart factory oot that way?


Ah, something like that, I think they make the Neon.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2094991 said:


> Ah, something like that, I think they make the Neon.


I was oot that way aboot 4-5yrs ago and recall see lots full of Darts/Neons. 
Rockford isn't a place I care to return to, reminded me of parts of Aurora, Co


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2094985 said:


> I pushed through the 21" blizzard with a 95 gmc jimmy just like it. 6.5 western new bfg a/t tires. 33 hrs did not turn key off. Got stuck once for 15 minutes. Doing private lanes, a small parking lot and residential homes.
> 
> They are much better than most think


And this year?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2094994 said:


> I was oot that way aboot 4-5yrs ago and recall see lots full of Darts/Neons.
> Rockford isn't a place I care to return to, reminded me of parts of Aurora, Co


U are correct sir.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/made-in-usa-4-new-cars-roll-out-of-us-factories/

News to me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark13;2094939 said:


> Such a classy area.


Oh yea it is.


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;2094939 said:


> Such a classy area.


rockford lives matter


----------



## rjigto4oje

Road trip to Rockford beers and wings. Wait its a holliday there too


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;2094976 said:


> Isn't there a Dodge Dart factory oot that way?


Belvidere Crysler Plant. Southwest corner of Rt20 and Appleton Rd.



ultimate plow;2095005 said:


> rockford lives matter


Only a few.



rjigto4oje;2095022 said:


> Road trip to Rockford beers and wings. Wait its a holliday there too.


I'd be a lot closer to Rockford then where most of your meet and greets are at.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2094995 said:


> And this year?


It pushed last year's blizzard too. I wasn't in it. And the 84" year. This year, still in service. Has had a pull plow on it for the last 3 years. Awesome driveway machine. Erik ran it the last storm.


----------



## giggity

road2damascus;2095049 said:


> It pushed last year's blizzard too. I wasn't in it. And the 84" year. This year, still in service. Has had a pull plow on it for the last 3 years. Awesome driveway machine. Erik ran it the last storm.


Wasn't so much ripping on the truck itself, more the plow set up, and the barney fife lights on the roof


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2095049 said:


> It pushed last year's blizzard too. I wasn't in it. And the 84" year. This year, still in service. Has had a pull plow on it for the last 3 years. Awesome driveway machine. Erik ran it the last storm.


I was referring to this year's luck


----------



## road2damascus

giggity;2095147 said:


> Wasn't so much ripping on the truck itself, more the plow set up, and the barney fife lights on the roof


Quite ugly.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2095149 said:


> I was referring to this year's luck


Last night my service engine light came on in my pickup to add to the list of things to go wrong. Low volt reading. Fortunately it was a loose positive connection at the battery!

This definitely ain't my year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Enjoy today's weather cuz its could be bone chilling cold Sunday Monday


----------



## UnitedInc

Oh will do. going to wash my trucks and clean all the salt residue out of the insides of my trucks now that its not 9 deg. outside! Tried the day before yesterday but the whole truck turned into a half inch of ice! had to drive to the shop to melt it...........sucked!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sunday AM is possible.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2095395 said:


> Sunday AM is possible.


I'm going to church for the holidazy aint no body got time for that


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;2095395 said:


> Sunday AM is possible.


Total between tomorrow night and Sunday morning looks like .5"-1 max


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks almost forgot


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2095471 said:


> Let's go hawks almost forgot


Looking good so far


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;2095431 said:


> I'm going to church for the holidazy aint no body got time for that


So true!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;2095448 said:


> Total between tomorrow night and Sunday morning looks like .5"-1 max


More than enuff!


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2095492 said:


> Looking good so far


There on fire 9 in a row


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Unreal. #10 tomorrow!


----------



## ultimate plow

Bulls jimmy butler drops 50+ points, next superstar since mr weakling rose can't keep those knees healthy


----------



## UnitedInc

So I'm just going to throw this out there.... looking for a better general liability and w/c company. Im using pekin now but looking for better rates! 

If anyone can point my to a good co. it be great also I've been thinking about Erie, any thoughts? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## dieselss

1\15/16. And ITS FREAKING RAINING!


----------



## giggity

UnitedInc;2095848 said:


> So I'm just going to throw this out there.... looking for a better general liability and w/c company. Im using pekin now but looking for better rates!
> 
> If anyone can point my to a good co. it be great also I've been thinking about Erie, any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Hiscox insurance.. I've had them for years and they are great!


----------



## Meezer

UnitedInc;2095848 said:


> If anyone can point my to a good co. it be great also I've been thinking about Erie, any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I have Erie & like them a lotThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

American Family


----------



## JustJeff

I use Erie for my GL. Made a claim my first year with them so my rates went up a bit, but they didn't drop me after filing a claim about four weeks into a brand new policy. I did use Pat's guy a couple of years ago at merican Family. Rates were good for GL, if I remember correctly about 700.00 per year. Should have stayed with him.


----------



## Sawboy

I'm also with American Family. Absolutely love my guy. Responds fast, answers every stupid question I have, and the rates are great I have my GL and WC policies with them.


----------



## giggity

Whats up in the weather world? Any possible storms worth noting in the near future? Thinking about heading north to go sledding next week, dont want to turn around and have to come home early!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks 10 in a row


----------



## dieselss

Finally an early game


----------



## rjigto4oje

Bull s*!+ call


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a save Darling!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hat trick kane. Hawks Win whooooo and 10 in a row


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

88 Kaner!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A few years ago, I had gone to a boxing match, strange thing was a hockey game broke out between rounds.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2096205 said:


> A few years ago, I had gone to a boxing match, strange thing was a hockey game broke out between rounds.


So ya remember the Amphitheater


----------



## rjigto4oje

Ah the good old days


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;2096213 said:


> Ah the good old days


Yep was brought there as a little boy by my uncle and got to see Bobby hull and Stan Makita


----------



## mikeitu7

Replaced the pivot on the pro a little rusty.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mike you want to do mine to


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone salting tonight


----------



## JustJeff

DIRISHMAN;2096207 said:


> So ya remember the Amphitheater


Anybody remember these fights? Good soundtrack too!


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;2096264 said:


> Anyone salting tonight


Spot salting pile melt


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The crackling of the ice kept me up all night


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;2096270 said:


> Anybody remember these fights? Good soundtrack too!


Heck ya that's when you got 2 for the price of 1 WWE CAGE match and a NHL Hockey game


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2096316 said:


> The crackling of the ice kept me up all night


In the next few days it will be frozen solid. Now all we need is a little snow as of now it looks to be going south


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2095974 said:


> American Family


I have American Family as well for all my stuff besides health insurance. My agent is great, understands trucks and equipment, if he doesn't have an answer to my question he will find out and call me back, etc. He also has nice pens on the counter to take as well, that's what really matters.


----------



## road2damascus

American family here. They are by far the best I've dealt with.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;2096478 said:


> American family here. They are by far the best I've dealt with.


One of the best referrals I ever got :waving:


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Did a light salting early this morning. The two sectionals at my site were stolen in Schaumburg a 10' LD and a 14' HD both gone. They used the wheel loader onsite to help themselves.


----------



## dieselss

Oh no. That sucks!


----------



## Sawboy

elitelawnteam1;2096484 said:


> Did a light salting early this morning. The two sectionals at my site were stolen in Schaumburg a 10' LD and a 14' HD both gone. They used the wheel loader onsite to help themselves.


That f''ing sucks man. Hope they catch the bastards.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Sawboy;2096499 said:


> That f''ing sucks man. Hope they catch the bastards.


Nothing pisses me off more than lowlifes stealing tools that people depend on to eat. I don't own the plows (I work for Arctic) had this not been caught before the next snow event, we would have been royally screwed.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

elitelawnteam1;2096484 said:


> Did a light salting early this morning. The two sectionals at my site were stolen in Schaumburg a 10' LD and a 14' HD both gone. They used the wheel loader onsite to help themselves.


Jokers. Hope they catch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Since they left the machine, they must be amateurs

It's common to lose a machines, sectionals, doors,salt, employees thru out the season. We have plenty of replacements.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2096535 said:


> Since they left the machine, they must be amateurs
> 
> It's common to lose a machines, sectionals, doors,salt, employees thru out the season. We have plenty of replacements.


Even replacement operators. ...


----------



## giggity

Long range forecast looks balmy, yawn


----------



## rjigto4oje

elitelawnteam1;2096484 said:


> Did a light salting early this morning. The two sectionals at my site were stolen in Schaumburg a 10' LD and a 14' HD both gone. They used the wheel loader onsite to help themselves.


frikin aholes I hope they catch the pos that did that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2096695 said:


> frikin aholes I hope they catch the pos that did that.


This is a reoccurring problem that happens every year it's a risk of doing business.

Now that every lot in Chicago has a sectional it's almost ridiculous to try and search for them.

It's so bad I don't even know which lots are ours anymore. I was talking with John today after they were stolen about Oakbrook mall, in passing I mentioned that I didn't know we had the lot this year, he said we didn't. There are fifteen cat machines and sectionals on that property alone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;2096472 said:


> I have American Family as well for all my stuff besides health insurance. My agent is great, understands trucks and equipment, if he doesn't have an answer to my question he will find out and call me back, etc. He also has nice pens on the counter to take as well, that's what really matters.


My guy also plows, he runs 4 trucks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Brrrrrrrrrr

Little chilly out.


----------



## road2damascus

Was -4 warmed up a bit to -1.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Beautiful day to head to the junkyard half price


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It will be a year ago tomorrow that I quit my "job". I don't regret it as much as I thought.

I find kind of humorous I had to take over a job for my old division last week cause the wheels fell of the tracks.


----------



## UnitedInc

Thanks for the input on ins. company's guys. I'm going to check american family and erie.


----------



## Sawboy

Shoot me a PM is you want a number.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks 10 in a row going for 11


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks 10 in a row going for 11


----------



## snowprice

sorry boys no bobby hull or stan makita at the amphitheater that place was home to the chicago cougars. unless you saw my friend bobby when he came in as a winnepeg jet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowprice;2097271 said:


> sorry boys no bobby hull or stan makita at the amphitheater that place was home to the chicago cougars. unless you saw my friend bobby when he came in as a winnepeg jet


Pay no attention to Dennis, most nights he couldn't tell you what street he lives on.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2097157 said:


> Shoot me a PM is you want a number.


Brett is the best!


----------



## road2damascus

I did see a teenager walking in round Lake with shorts on.


----------



## JustJeff

Yup, we do have a lot of idiots here.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo 11 in a row


----------



## road2damascus

Wed looking better, yes?


----------



## JustJeff

Haven't seen the weather yet. This morning it looked like late Tuesday.


----------



## road2damascus

Feels like -16 now with wind chill getting closer to that -30 they talked about.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2096734 said:


> My guy also plows, he runs 4 trucks


Got my agent beat. He used to be a seed corn salesman for a local family business.

I'll let you guys know how cold it is up by Minneapolis tomorrow, I think the daytime high there is expected to be -5* or so. Should be fun unstrapping a load on my flatbed trailer when the straps were used Friday in Indiana and it was raining when I got loaded.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy MLK day.


----------



## rjigto4oje

[QUOTE=Pushin 2 Its a tad chilly thus holiday season


----------



## dieselss

Little nippley this am. Making the nose hairs hurt


----------



## Sawboy

Yep. It's cold.


----------



## road2damascus

Still cold but a bit warmer. Of course i picked today to fix a wiring issue in the driveway : )


----------



## 4wydnr

Mark13;2097442 said:


> Got my agent beat. He used to be a seed corn salesman for a local family business.


Ray Jones?


----------



## Mark13

4wydnr;2098051 said:


> Ray Jones?


That would be the right guy.


----------



## Mark13

It was a little chilly up in MN at Snowlord's house just before noon today. Frozen ratchet straps and handles on toolboxes are fun.


----------



## captshawn

Radar is looking like a chance of a salt run later?


----------



## JDosch

captshawn;2098571 said:


> Radar is looking like a chance of a salt run later?


Maybe a push south of the city.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought about heading home tonight, but I'm not. Push seems highly unlikely.



Just jink it.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks 12 in a row would be a record


----------



## road2damascus

Noaa says accumulating snow most likely south of I 80

Leaves the rest of us with flurries


----------



## road2damascus

"snowfall
totals with one to two inches expected south of i80...half inch to
an inch from i80 to i88...and then up to a half inch for areas
further north"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It has us at 80 and 57 with .6 of an inch


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1/2" is perfect. Push about 15 lots and salt lots more. Oh how I love these STORMS!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any of the nwi guys stans on rt 41 is up in flames and not going to be put out any time soon


----------



## dieselss

Stans salvage in st. John?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks Win whooooo #12 in a row


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep Jeff. Gone. Gas tank blowing up and everything


----------



## rjigto4oje

R&R Yard Design;2098827 said:


> Yep Jeff. Gone. Gas tank blowing up and everything


That suck hope everyone is ok.


----------



## grkstl2

damn unimount blew the bottom seal (mounting point) and lost all fluids as I was driving tonight. It looks like one bolt stripped out. Has that happened to anyone on here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Loader time for me


----------



## mikeitu7

Getting close to 1/2 inch


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We are pushing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Perfect "storm" last night. Close to an inch, done and gone by 330-4AM. I'll take them all year long!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2099464 said:


> Perfect "storm" last night. Close to an inch, done and gone by 330-4AM. I'll take them all year long!


That was a Ronny special


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2099469 said:


> That was a Ronny special


Yes it was. Plowed 30 lots, plus or minus, and salted all. Love it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/January_20_2016_Snowfall


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2099464 said:


> Perfect "storm" last night. Close to an inch, done and gone by 330-4AM. I'll take them all year long!


It wound have been nice to end up with an inch and a half when your trigger is 1 inch and .7 falls that stinks, hopefully lake affect Friday night


----------



## clncut

rjigto4oje;2099561 said:


> It wound have been nice to end up with an inch and a half when your trigger is 1 inch and .7 falls that stinks, hopefully lake affect Friday night


If it's that close we go ahead and push. Haven't had anyone question the .3 that didn't accumulate. Plus I always found its easier to explain why we pushed rather than why we didn't show up.


----------



## rjigto4oje

clncut;2099578 said:


> If it's that close we go ahead and push. Haven't had anyone question the .3 that didn't accumulate. Plus I always found its easier to explain why we pushed rather than why we didn't show up.


I agree but its the boses call in the end.


----------



## clncut

rjigto4oje;2099586 said:


> I agree but its the boses call in the end.


Gotcha. Where in NWI are you located?


----------



## rjigto4oje

clncut;2099637 said:


> Gotcha. Where in NWI are you located?


Oak lawn ,plow in palos park and bridgeview


----------



## clncut

rjigto4oje;2099661 said:


> Oak lawn ,plow in palos park and bridgeview


No where near NWI. Lack of sleep gets me every time.


----------



## rjigto4oje

clncut;2099683 said:


> No where near NWI. Lack of sleep gets me every time.


Yup the boys on the esat ciast will be at it for days and on top of it some of the areas its there first snow of the season


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ They can have that amount of snow. Yuck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Whoever going to east......try and be back by Tuesday, just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2099820 said:


> Whoever going to east......try and be back by Tuesday, just saying.


And that right there is why I would never travel more than maybe 3 hours oot of my area to help anyone.

So you drive 8-10 hours to help oot. Your truck or plow breaks down in Jersey. Because of the blizzard everything is shut down, you can't get your truck\plow repaired. It snows back home. You can't fulfill your obligations to your customers, the ones who are paying you to be ready for them........

Just sayin.................


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2099820 said:


> Whoever going to east......try and be back by Tuesday, just saying.


Care to elaborate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje;2099922 said:


> Care to elaborate.


I'm going to go oot on a limb here...............but snow?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2099936 said:


> I'm going to go oot on a limb here...............but snow?????


Yes, I'm just eye balling from a distance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2099941 said:


> Yes, I'm just eye balling from a distance.


Whoda thunk?

January..............Midwest................snow possible..............


----------



## rjigto4oje

1/2 an inch oh what fun jk hopefully it will be a real push for everyone a hood solid 2 inch snowfall would be nice I need some money for beer and wings


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks #13 in a row


----------



## dieselss

Oh my.........


----------



## road2damascus

They probably want more than a 1/2" of fluff too.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;2100368 said:


> They probably want more than a 1/2" of fluff too.....


Now now this is a family site. But im glad thst your enjoy pics


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks score


----------



## road2damascus

road2damascus;2100368 said:


> They probably want more than a 1/2" of fluff too.....


Dang autocorrect on my phone. Sorry, that came out wrong.


----------



## Sawboy

I need help guys. Long story, but Russo Power Equipmemt really F'ed up my flatbed Duallie. I need to get it towed from Multi State Trans in Westmont to Suburban Driveline in Villa Park. I have to have it off of MST lot before they open tomorrow. 

So, I need to either borrow someone's trailer or I'll pay your fuel if you wanna do the driving. Truck is an F350 DRW with a flatbed. All in, it's about 24' long.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What happened


----------



## Sawboy

All good now. 

What happened?

Russo Power Equipment happened. That story coming soon. All I'll tell you is to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## JustJeff

Glad you've got all of the arrangements taken care of.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2101120 said:


> What happened


It's good....well not for Bob but the story is good and heart-wrenching with some suspense that ends hopefully with a happy ending.......

Spoiler alert Bob gets the shaft twice


----------



## rjigto4oje

Lets go hawk's


----------



## MR. Elite

Well Gentlemen, Its OFFICIAL.... Im out of the snow Biz!!!! Finally closed all the deals on my accounts, equipment and all customers.. Was kind of a long stressful and ruling battle, But... The $$$$$ all made up for that BS!! lol
So now its time to get to the finer things in life... Playing with my Fam, kids ann dogs in the snow, oh and of course (practicing my driving skills) on occasions!!!LOL 
I have a few lil parts and such left laying around the house and shops that I CANT WAIT TO GET RID OF so Im not reminded of having to plow, or even tempter to start over again!!! 
Now I have realized with the size of the new building/shop Im looking at moving in2 in the next couple months here.. Im thinking I might need a plow jus 4 my own lot!!?? I guess thats irony..lol But as 4 the rest of this season... I really can't wait to get out and ENJOY the snow 4 the first time in 8yrs!! Throwing snowballs at the dogs and my daughters, white washing my kids like a bully kid in school, and pretending Im Ken Block in my toy car when it snows!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

I also am seling a 2007 Honda Accord EX-L sedan V6,only 87K miles, leather, moonroof, navigation and more. Of course has tinted windows... and is in Amazing condition!!! Vehicle books out at $10-12K!! The wifes starting 2 complain about having to many cars agin.. So my loss & some1 elses gain!! Asking $8600 OBO jus for a quick sale and get the Boss Lady to quite down 4 a bit!!! if interested in vehicles text me at 630-546-0545 anytime..


----------



## Phil1747

anyone hear anything about out east besides what is on ABC?


----------



## JustJeff

Man, it's been more than four hours. I wonder if I should call the doctor like the commercial says???


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2101316 said:


> Man, it's been more than four hours. I wonder if I should call the doctor like the commercial says???


I can help......two words:

"Hillary Clinton"


----------



## JustJeff

road2damascus;2101340 said:


> I can help......two words:
> 
> "Hillary Clinton"


Ha ha Mike! You shouldn't even know what that stuff is. With six ankle biters already, your old lady gets pregnant if you even look at her sideways!


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2101342 said:


> Ha ha Mike! You shouldn't even know what that stuff is. With six ankle biters already, your old lady gets pregnant if you even look at her sideways!


This is true. Either I am a stallion or my wife is 9 years younger and very fertile. You can figure out which one is true.

East coast news...parts of Virginia and North Carolina already have 10-15" the most being in the mountains of Virginia.

Lots of areas will see 30 consecutive hours of snow.


----------



## JustJeff

Correct me if I'm wrong, because I'm no horse guy for sure, but I believe a stallion is a horse with his balls removed, correct?


----------



## Sawboy

Nope. That's a Gelding.


----------



## brianbrich1

I'm sure we will get ours but so glad I'm not on the East coast


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I must agree. They can have that. That's horrible.

1-3 inches = perfect

1-3 feet = very bad


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Very very bad. My brother lives in bowling Green ky. They have a foot and very few plows the one bad thing is Sunday its going to be almost 60 so flood like crazy


----------



## clncut

Any insight into Monday/Tuesday snow?? Channel5 says snow to rain then rain back to snow with accumulations likely. I'm debating on going OOT.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It looks like not a big at all. Should know gooder tomorrow tho!


----------



## SnowMatt13

As of now I'd say this for Monday:
North of I80 mix starting after lunch to snow 1-3, highest totals at border
South of I80 more likely start as rain, to mix, to snow. 1/2 to 1.

But I don't know anything.......and I can prove it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Also, not weather related but I'm looking for a controller extension for a 6 pin white for my unimount joystick control. If anyone has one PM me.
Thanks!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just cut and lengthen the wires


----------



## SnowMatt13

Good thought.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2101441 said:


> I must agree. They can have that. That's horrible.
> 
> 1-3 inches = perfect
> 
> 1-3 feet = very bad


And I considered you a friend.....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

nothing would make me happier than a nice big blizzard in February... I have never been more prepared for snow... starting to get cabin fever here... 2-3' would be heavenly and would put all those low balling 1 truck operation bass hats that have been taking everything this year out of commision... I remember the blizzard of 2011 like it was yesterday, I worked 4 days straight - it was heavenly..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;2101591 said:


> nothing would make me happier than a nice big blizzard in February... I have never been more prepared for snow... starting to get cabin fever here... 2-3' would be heavenly and would put all those low balling 1 truck operation bass hats that have been taking everything this year out of commision... I remember the blizzard of 2011 like it was yesterday, I worked 4 days straight - it was heavenly..


New friend.....


----------



## brianbrich1

NorthernSvc's;2101591 said:


> nothing would make me happier than a nice big blizzard in February... I have never been more prepared for snow... starting to get cabin fever here... 2-3' would be heavenly and would put all those low balling 1 truck operation bass hats that have been taking everything this year out of commision... I remember the blizzard of 2011 like it was yesterday, I worked 4 days straight - it was heavenly..


Heavenly until you or an employee fall asleep from exhaustion and injury or kill someone.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

psshhh thats what insurance is for...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2101605 said:


> Heavenly until you or an employee fall asleep from exhaustion and injury or kill someone.


Naysayer....lol


----------



## giggity

I agree we need a big storm to knock out the low ballers, the 2011 storm did just that, but now there back...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2101641 said:


> I agree we need a big storm to knock out the low ballers, the 2011 storm did just that, but now there back...


Or no snow, lots of EQM, new/leased EQM sitting on lots this year.... Cat is making bank.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I did not like 1999, 2011 or last years blizzard. Nope.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;2101653 said:


> I did not like 1999, 2011 or last years blizzard. Nope.


Only things about last years good was it was a weekend and the checks that followed a month later


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;2101666 said:


> Only things about last years good was it was a weekend and the checks that followed a month later


Missed super bowl. Really didn't mind that. Money that followed was great!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1olddogtwo;2101648 said:


> Or no snow, lots of EQM, new/leased EQM sitting on lots this year.... Cat is making bank.


Right? seems like every lot I look at here in glenview has a leased Wheel loader from patton sitting on it...

I can't wait for the end of year auctions


----------



## JustJeff

Just sitting here watching the weather channel and drooling in my chair.


----------



## rjigto4oje

New york airport travel band in new York and long island there not getting this out anytime soon


----------



## dieselss

Harleyjeff;2101682 said:


> Just sitting here watching the weather channel and drooling in my chair.


Hot weather girls?


----------



## JustJeff

Nah, they're usually knocked-up.


----------



## F250/XLS

NorthernSvc's;2101608 said:


> psshhh thats what insurance is f


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;2101725 said:


> Nah, they're usually knocked-up.


Ron you and Cheryl Scott.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Show her why the old bird calls me "Windex", 2 pumps and a squirt!


----------



## road2damascus

Noaa for Monday 

A PERIOD OF LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE
OR SLEET IS THEN POSSIBLE MONDAY EVENING ACROSS THE
REGION, TRANSITIONING TO LIGHT SNOW EARLY TUESDAY MORNING.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2101802 said:


> Show her why the old bird calls me "Windex", 2 pumps and a squirt!


More like kettle and a hiccup


----------



## MR. Elite

Harleyjeff;2101316 said:


> Man, it's been more than four hours. I wonder if I should call the doctor like the commercial says???


MORE THAN 4 HOURS....!!??? I think U we're supposed to take it orally, not cook it and inject it!!!? Good luck brother... I hope the wife knows what she in for... :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Monday morning/s morning commute may be slick...but do not think we
will have any significant/measurable ice accumulation. Snow totals
vary based on when areas change over to snow. The highest amounts
are expected near rockford at around an inch. Northeast il and
northwest indiana can expect around a half inch or less of snow.


----------



## road2damascus

Monday morning, possible freezing rain
Tuesday early morning, possible 1/2"
Tuesday thru mid day, possible wrap around snow but not much


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bit of role reversal, yesterday..... I had people texting me pics of models of next week.

I don't have much to contribute to this discussion at this time.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2102026 said:


> Bit of role reversal, yesterday..... I had people texting me pics of models of next week.
> 
> I don't have much to contribute to this discussion at this time.


Yep, it seems to be table scraps every week! You guys that got to plow last one are fortunate.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2102027 said:


> Yep, it seems to be table scraps every week! You guys that got to plow last one are fortunate.


As you can see, I've wrote this season off. I not saying there won't be more events, just lost interest for the most part. Just eyeballing the 2/2-2/4 timeframe.

Thanks for reminded me I still have to invoice from December


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2102030 said:


> As you can see, I've wrote this season off. I not saying there won't be more events, just lost interest for the most part. Just eyeballing the 2/2-2/4 timeframe.
> 
> Thanks for reminded me I still have to invoice from December


It's scary to see 40's predicted in January!


----------



## road2damascus

Maybe we will get weeks of 80's in march like 2012. Until then, i Need some more table scraps!


----------



## UnitedInc

road2damascus;2102038 said:


> Maybe we will get weeks of 80's in march like 2012. Until then, i Need some more table scraps!


Sounds good to me too. Was looking like some snow in the next week but thats changed!


----------



## UnitedInc

East coast looks like they did a pretty good job of the storm!


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2102038 said:


> Maybe we will get weeks of 80's in march like 2012. Until then, i Need some more table scraps!


Then rain to wash the salt, then riding time


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2102051 said:


> Then rain to wash the salt, then riding time


Maybe I'll have a midlife crisis, sell some equipment and buy a bike. Hmmmmm


----------



## road2damascus

UnitedInc;2102048 said:


> East coast looks like they did a pretty good job of the storm!


Yep, I wish that was us. Great timing. End of the month is just around the corner. So is billing too.


----------



## UnitedInc

road2damascus;2102052 said:


> Maybe I'll have a midlife crisis, sell some equipment and buy a bike. Hmmmmm


Im going to sell my spreaders and buy a big a$$ blow dryer for the back of my truck........if it rains i will come blow dry your driveways and lots! hahahah


----------



## road2damascus

UnitedInc;2102058 said:


> Im going to sell my spreaders and buy a big a$$ blow dryer for the back of my truck........if it rains i will come blow dry your driveways and lots! hahahah


First stage a slip and fall accident in each lot. Then you can sell your idea.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2102052 said:


> Maybe I'll have a midlife crisis, sell some equipment and buy a bike. Hmmmmm


Just a payment away.....and I'm an instructor so.......


----------



## UnitedInc

road2damascus;2102061 said:


> First stage a slip and fall accident in each lot. Then you can sell your idea.


Yeaaaaa........ ok game plan you go slip and sue that gets you paid after you fall i drop off card.....WAMM we've started a new industry. dude I can't stop laughing! 
J/K about the slip and fall thing but its too funny.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2102063 said:


> Just a payment away.....and I'm an instructor so.......


Do you take snow equipment for trade.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2102085 said:


> Do you take plow equipment for trade.


No, no need for more snow equipment to just sit and rust in my driveway.


----------



## road2damascus

Here's my noaa dismal report for tonight into tomorrow....FREEZING DRIZZLE IS POSSIBLE WEST OF A DIXON TO BELVIDERE ILLINOIS
LINE LATE THIS MORNING. LIGHT SNOW WILL BEGIN TO MIX WITH LIGHT
RAIN AFTER MIDNIGHT, THEN BECOME ALL SNOW DURING THE PRE - DAWN
HOURS, MAINLY FOR AREAS NORTH OF INTERSTATE 80. MINOR
ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE ALONG AND NORTH OF A ROCKFORD TO
WAUKEGAN LINE.


----------



## grkstl2

Anybody salting tonight/tomorrow morning?


----------



## JDosch

More than likely


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There have been so many decent possible events long term out, something has to happen. The first week of Feb looks well.....lets put it this way, fair chance of a couple of shots. If it fell today, it would be 20 inches


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2103236 said:


> There have been so many decent possible events long term out, something has to happen. The first week of Feb looks well.....lets put it this way, fair chance of a couple of shots. If it fell today, it would be 20 inches


I peaked at that since you mentioned it last week. Hopefully most of the moisture comes in the night when it might be cold enough!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NWS is now talking about it, also the 9th is worth watching, right now its the most promising..... 

Something needs to happen.


----------



## brianbrich1

Something needs to happen.[/QUOTE]

Not really.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2103244 said:


> Something needs to happen.


Not really.....[/QUOTE]

Damn naysayer....lol


----------



## road2damascus

Good to see you haven't totally given up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2103247 said:


> Good to see you haven't totally given up.


I really don't have time for a week day, day time snow. Got handed another half million dollar project last week. Next week is the big push to complete the second part. Need to finish on top to ensure the 3rd phase is given to us. Thats the big money part.

The sad part is Sawboy has been there twice, I can't hide there from his misfortunate encounters with Matilda


----------



## twotonballs

grkstl2;2103185 said:


> Anybody salting tonight/tomorrow morning?


The temperature is going to be 31 degrees at 6AM I think that justifies a salting event.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2103250 said:


> The sad part is Sawboy has been there twice, I can't hide there from his misfortunate encounters with Matilda


A: That's what happens when ya work two miles from me

B: The first visit was easy. Picking up a rim. The second visit was the courtesy of the ******** BABOONS at Russo Power Equipment doing damn near $1,000 worth of damage to Matilda!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

twotonballs;2103255 said:


> The temperature is going to be 31 degrees at 6AM I think that justifies a salting event.


Good luck..


----------



## BUFF

Sawboy;2103317 said:


> A: That's what happens when ya work two miles from me


Pat works.........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what is the story with Russo's


----------



## Sawboy

I will type it all out tomorrow. Just suffice to say that I've never dealt with such dishonest criminals in all my life. And let's not forget, I worked at the CME and the Board Of Trade where the dirtiest of the dirty thrive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2103347 said:


> Pat works.........


Shhhh, hanging out there.


----------



## JustJeff

Should have gotten a salt run in this morning, but our company hates to pay subs to salt. Cheaper to use employees. Oh well, guess I'll just sit here and lust on the weather girl.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what's to salt. Everything from the south side to the Oakbrook area is dry


----------



## JustJeff

Not up here on the North side. Quite a few accidents. Temperature's 30 degrees, and it's foggy, so it's freezing on the roads. Plane slid off the runway at PalWaukee airport.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seen the story on plane. 

I haven't seen a salt truck any where this am.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy;2103379 said:


> I will type it all out tomorrow. Just suffice to say that I've never dealt with such dishonest criminals in all my life. And let's not forget, I worked at the CME and the Board Of Trade where the dirtiest of the dirty thrive.


Russo's?

Say it isn't so...........


----------



## dlcs

Whenever I go into russos I get the feeling that they don't want me there...lol. Their closest location(Naperville) is a hour or so away. I don't go there often, just when I'm in the area. No one wants to help you, they are too buy bs with teach other.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;2103499 said:


> Seen the story on plane.
> 
> I haven't seen a salt truck any where this am.


Obviously you didn't see me zip past at 95 mph


----------



## mikeitu7

Just a little bit of salt.






On my breakfast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OK, going to remain calm. If next week pans out.... could be a blizzard somewhere in the Midwest

Just saying


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Or Siberia....

Or Antarctica...

Or Alaska...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2103558 said:


> OK, going to remain calm. If next week pans out.... could be a blizzard somewhere in the Midwest
> 
> Just saying


We're suppose to be getting snow Sat night thru Mon morn, who knows maybe it'll track towards you guys.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Must be somthing on the horizon 
There all ready threatening us with snow starting fri night.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2103558 said:


> OK, going to remain calm. If next week pans out.... could be a blizzard somewhere in the Midwest
> 
> Just saying


In Wisconsin.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Faw away from here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

About a week out. Can't sample it for another day or 2. Time will tell.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Don't come up this way, I already bought out the Jewel of all their milk and bread.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Getting ahead of the rush. Smart man!


----------



## giggity

It will end up as rain, story of our lives..


----------



## mikeitu7

1-2 Inch perfect no more needed.


----------



## Sawboy

mikeitu7;2103766 said:


> 1-2 Inch perfect no more needed.


Yes. This. Every time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2103680 said:


> Faw away from here


Yea, its very far away right now, days away


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The Euro andAmerican model are well north of the Candian model. 

What scares me now is that Russ said far away from here. It usually is the complete opposite of what he says.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

OK it's so close


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really didn't want to post map, probably shouldn't have.

We'll get less snow than today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;2103845 said:


> OK it's so close


That's gooder!


----------



## Sawboy

As long as it's AFTER we replace the pivot bar on the plow


----------



## road2damascus

Here comes another salting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll retrieve the plow Thursday


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2103900 said:


> I'll retrieve the plow Thursday


Cool. I retrieve Matilda tomorrow.


----------



## road2damascus

giggity;2103763 said:


> It will end up as rain, story of our lives..


^^^^this^^^^


----------



## road2damascus

Pavement covered in Grayslake even lightly treated areas


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Breaking news coming, stay close. There is a webcast set to start shortly live from Westchester Illinois


----------



## JustJeff

road2damascus;2103899 said:


> Here comes another salting.


Hope you're per application and not seasonal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2103932 said:


> Hope you're per application and not seasonal.


He's got 17 kids under the age of 9, he'll do anything to get out of the house.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2103938 said:


> He's got 17 kids under the age of 9, he'll do anything to get out of the house.


No doubt! But It appears that he wants to be home all the time to put another bun in the oven!


----------



## Sawboy

Here ya go fellas. Russo Power Equipment:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2103962#post2103962


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2103938 said:


> He's got 17 kids under the age of 9, he'll do anything to get out of the house.


Free labor when they get older


----------



## road2damascus

It's all true. Not denying any of it.

Yes, per application. Yes I like getting out of the house in the middle of the night to go salting. Yes I convinced my wife we still have a shot at twins, with current bun in the oven, if we try really really hard. Lol.

Craft night tonight. 3,5,6,10 year old just made wooden tool boxes. Sending them on jobsites tomorrow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2103929 said:


> Breaking news coming, stay close. There is a webcast set to start shortly live from Westchester Illinois


Its gonna snow. Damn the suspense is killing me babahhh oh that webcast gotcha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2103993 said:


> Its gonna snow. Damn the suspense is killing me babahhh oh that webcast gotcha


It was Sawboy's post


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2103997 said:


> It was Sawboy's post


I know. I read it that sucks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That does suck. Mistakes do happen. I hope someone man's up and get it worked out


----------



## mikeitu7

That's sucks I have someone that used to work for Russo and does it on his own now mobile come to your place. Carries many parts on his van to fix it right there. Pm me and I will give you his number. May take a while to get back as I will be out of town. Snow is on pause till Tuesday. Lol


----------



## JustJeff

Just read your post after hearing you tell me about on the phone the other day Bob. This is some straight B.S. I hope the word spreads and their business suffers due to your post here. I know I won't give them any of my business. Them, or CPW's service department.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Currently favoring north side and southern Wisconsin.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's fine by me!


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## rjigto4oje

^^^franks usally right^^^^^^


----------



## SnowMatt13

We will take 2-4 up here in north country.
No need to get out of control.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2104305 said:


>


Frank is the guy!!!!! he's my source


----------



## dieselss

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/5393675880.html

Keep seeing this and thinking DD better watch out.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2104352 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/5393675880.html
> 
> Keep seeing this and thinking DD better watch out.


I had one of those for a short period of time on a jeep wrangler. Kept me from shoveling 10 driveways. But not the greatest. Can't back drag!


----------



## dieselss

No.that guy says he's gunna make plows.
Those pictures are of plows already made. Can't think of the company off hand.


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus;2104368 said:


> I had one of those for a short period of time on a jeep wrangler. Kept me from shoveling 10 driveways. But not the greatest. Can't back drag!


Now they have 1 with a welded chain. Oh wait you can't get that it's only available in Kalamazoo


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;2104352 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/5393675880.html
> 
> Keep seeing this and thinking DD better watch out.


I had one of those for a short period of time on a jeep wrangler. Kept me from shoveling 10 driveways. But not the greatest. Can't back drag!

Disclaimer:
I also started from a free aluminum pusher type shovel with no $$$$. So the things I did in the beginning were just to work with what I had and make the most of it. Never would I recommend one of those for more than a personal driveway.


----------



## JustJeff

Yup, he's gonna "cripple" the snowplow industry as we know it with his six and a half foot plows.


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2104621 said:


> Yup, he's gonna "cripple" the snowplow industry as we know it with his six and a half foot plows.


Maybe cripple the reputation?

He'd have to find conventional 6.5 plows cause the unimount 6.5 don't last long on c.l.


----------



## dieselss

He said he's making them, all copies of the unimounts.


----------



## JustJeff

Just saw this posted. I couldn't copy and paste the guys' dialogue, but he basically says it's still ten days or so out, and that the tracking will change more, but before it was tracking even further North, and now is changing to a little bit more South. If it moves any further South, we could be in for a whopper. Regardless of if we get it or not, SOMEBODY'S gonna get hit hard.


----------



## Sawboy

I want no part of that


----------



## JustJeff

Come on Bob. You've got four trucks and three other drivers that need the hours! Plus, you've got to cover the bills that Russo gave you!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2104695 said:


> I want no part of that


Come on bob. We need it. It'll be fun. I still remember the look you gave me after the third round of the last blizzard. Priceless!


----------



## JustJeff

Correction. I believe that's six days out. Next Tuesday I think.


----------



## Freshwater

Harleyjeff;2104689 said:


> Just saw this posted. I couldn't copy and paste the guys' dialogue, but he basically says it's still ten days or so out, and that the tracking will change more, but before it was tracking even further North, and now is changing to a little bit more South. If it moves any further South, we could be in for a whopper. Regardless of if we get it or not, SOMEBODY'S gonna get hit hard.


Deal Detroit in too. I'll take a direct hit. As it stands now we're right on that rain, sleet, ice, snowcrete, brick****z, crap line, no thanks on anymore of that. I'll take 10-20 inches + as long as it's snow.


----------



## Freshwater

dieselss;2104352 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/5393675880.html
> 
> Keep seeing this and thinking DD better watch out.


So he identifies the plow he wants to mimic, and pics a 6.5 unimount???? Dudes about 4 generations of plows and 2ft off the mark. Good luck douchbag.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2104728 said:


> Deal Detroit in too. I'll take a direct hit. As it stands now we're right on that rain, sleet, ice, snowcrete, brick****z, crap line, no thanks on anymore of that. I'll take 10-20 inches + as long as it's snow.


You and me both!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

giggity!!!! can't wait!! I am off on a trade on tuesday fromt he firehouse...let it snow let it snow let it snow!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Inch or less is plenty!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Less then 4 is great


----------



## ao31

For sure! Nobody likes broken truck and plow parts!


----------



## road2damascus

Anything I can get. Let's get that snow total above 22"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ao31;2104979 said:


> For sure! Nobody likes broken truck and plow parts!


Ecept THE POS RUSSO


----------



## JustJeff

DIRISHMAN;2105000 said:


> Ecept THE POS RUSSO


"Like"!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Went over and met Mike today and saw his Snowdogg with the brand new wings installed. Gotta say, even though I don't know how well they work, they "look" like the best wing design yet. One pin and they tuck back behind the blade nicely. No lugging them in and out of the truck. Very nice guy too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;2105018 said:


> Went over and met Mike today and saw his Snowdogg with the brand new wings installed. Gotta say, even though I don't know how well they work, they "look" like the best wing design yet. One pin and they tuck back behind the blade nicely. No lugging them in and out of the truck. Very nice guy too.


Yep like there design on that


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2105027 said:


> Yep like there design on that


Hear that denny, I installed some wings. I got them the same time I got yours. Timely install.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2105033 said:


> Here's that denny, I installed some wings. I got them the same time I got yours. Timely install.


They both are timely couple of hours either way.how much of forward do they sit


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2105036 said:


> They both are timely couple of hours either way.how much of forward do they sit


More like 3 years. Lol

Not as forward as the boss but close. They added 2' though


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2105037 said:


> More like 3 years. Lol
> 
> Not as forward as the boss but close. They added 2' though


2 inches holy smoke now it's 8.8....you cut your time way down. ...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2105037 said:


> More like 3 years. Lol
> 
> Not as forward as the boss but close. They added 2' though


Post is worthless without pics

Just saying


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2105044 said:


> Post is worthless without pics
> 
> Just saying


Nice pat cool mike


----------



## road2damascus

I can't post pics on plowsite with my phone. And when I finally do they are sideways! Thanks pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm not willing to put out a number just yet, but I wouldn't mind 6 inch of concrete



Just thinking aloud.

The week after still looks good, maybe a polar V.

Just saying


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2105048 said:


> I'm not willing to put out a number just yet, but I wouldn't mind 6 inch of concrete
> 
> Just thinking aloud.
> 
> The week after still looks good, maybe a polar V.
> 
> Just saying


Just sayin truck?loader


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2105054 said:


> Just sayin truck?loader


I gotta figure out rehooking my gopro to my phone.


----------



## road2damascus

Tomorrow....part of noaa discussion 

IT APPEARS
THAT SOME SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP OVER THE AREA IN THE LATE
MORNING AND INTO THE AFTERNOON. OVERALL...THIS LOOKS LIKE A QUICK
HITTING LIGHT SNOW EVENT...BUT A DUSTING TO A HALF INCH OF SNOW IS
POSSIBLE WITH THIS ACTIVITY BEFORE IT ENDS BY EARLY EVENING.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2105058 said:


> I gotta figure out rehooking my gopro to my phone.


Mount it to hydro for bucket.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Sooooo bored !!!! Need something to push...


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2105058 said:


> I gotta figure out rehooking my gopro to my phone.


Yes. And post here. It's entertaining to see shopping carts and handicap signs mangled by trucks n loaders


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I need to be able to control it... it connects through Wi-Fi to my phone but don't remember the password


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2105068 said:


> I need to be able to control it... it connects through Wi-Fi to my phone but don't remember the password


Look at manual for reset???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;2105073 said:


> Look at manual for reset???


What would Bryan do without you?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2105076 said:


> What would Bryan do without you?


Same thing he did when I wasn't there call you....


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2105044 said:


> Post is worthless without pics
> 
> Just saying


Hey, that looks like my parking spot!


----------



## Mark13

Harleyjeff;2104689 said:


> Just saw this posted. I couldn't copy and paste the guys' dialogue, but he basically says it's still ten days or so out, and that the tracking will change more, but before it was tracking even further North, and now is changing to a little bit more South. If it moves any further South, we could be in for a whopper. Regardless of if we get it or not, SOMEBODY'S gonna get hit hard.


Going by that map I'm getting snow either way, just depends if it's going to be 8" or 14" worth. I'll take it at this point, I'm tired of driving semi and looking at my plow do nothing.

I hear ya on the go pro thing, I need to find the password for my 2 cameras so I can hook them back to my new phone again.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2105048 said:


> I'm not willing to put out a number just yet, but I wouldn't mind 6 inch of concrete
> 
> Just thinking aloud.
> 
> The week after still looks good, maybe a polar V.
> 
> Just saying


Yes 6 inches minus 4-5 would be great!

I will agree, it sure does look to get chilly!


----------



## road2damascus

And mix some light snow with the rain by
mid aftn or between 18-22z. It is possible a dusting may accumulate
along and north of a rockford to chicago line...but confidence in
accumulations is low.


----------



## JustJeff

Local news stations aren't predicting any numbers yet. Still too far away and I'm sure they don't want to be wrong (again).


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2105331 said:


> Local news stations aren't predicting any numbers yet. Still too far away and I'm sure they don't want to be wrong (again).


With the way this winter has gone, i dont blame them for not touching it.


----------



## JustJeff

No doubt. But at least with this one if we don't get anything here I can go to WI and sub for two different companies that I'm still in contact with. One of them use to work for me.


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2105362 said:


> No doubt. But at least with this one if we don't get anything here I can go to WI and sub for two different companies that I'm still in contact with. One of them use to work for me.


Might be interested in this : )


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;2105331 said:


> Local news stations aren't predicting any numbers yet. Still too far away and I'm sure they don't want to be wrong (again).


Hey where else can you have a job and be wrong 70% of the time make 6 figures a year and still have a job.!!!!!!!!UGH


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;2105434 said:


> Hey where else can you have a job and be wrong 70% of the time make 6 figures a year and still have a job.!!!!!!!!UGH


Politicians?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2105438 said:


> Politicians?


Now now more like 50% wrong & 50% CROOKED


----------



## giggity

This thing needs to make a huge shift south east, I think we will be lucky for a salt run, models havent changed much in days... :angry:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity;2105477 said:


> This thing needs to make a huge shift south east, I think we will be lucky for a salt run, models havent changed much in days... :angry:


Salt run is fine


----------



## brianbrich1

When they do the little change has shifted farther north each time. Backside snow is what well get


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Back side is better looking sometimes


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Way gooder!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I just want to get some work for the dusty red thing I attach to the front of my truck.


----------



## JustJeff

Looks to me like that puts us in the 1"-4" range.


----------



## condo plow

right now i will take anything........


----------



## dlcs

giggity;2105477 said:


> This thing needs to make a huge shift south east, I think we will be lucky for a salt run, models havent changed much in days... :angry:


I only need a 100 mile shift southeast to get me in the heavy stuff. The problem is that these storms out of the southwest usually pull further north at the last minute. But its not even on shore yet! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This should be a interesting event.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2105832 said:


> This should be a interesting event.


Thr main event or the lake effect


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2105832 said:


> This should be a interesting event.


Why do you say that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2105048 said:


> I'm not willing to put out a number just yet, but I wouldn't mind 6 inch of concrete
> 
> Just thinking aloud.
> 
> The week after still looks good, maybe a polar V.
> 
> Just saying


Just should be interesting....

You never know.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2105047 said:


> I can't post pics on plowsite with my phone. And when I finally do they are sideways! Thanks pat.


No problem Mike, looking good.


----------



## JustJeff

Man I've gotta quit eating at Taco Bell. You know why Taco Bells don't have indoor playgrounds? Because it's hard to have fun when you're about to sh** your pants!


----------



## road2damascus

A storm system will approach the region early next week and may
produce a wide variety of precipitation types from accumulating
snow, sleet, freezing rain, rain to perhaps an isolated
thundertorm. The type of precipitation will depend on the path of
the system. Considerable uncertainty remains on the exact
track, timing, and precipitation amounts and types at this
time.


Well....that narrows it down.


----------



## dlcs

The local TV wx guys are *****ing about the wx sites on social media because they are talking this storm up too much. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hate swifts to the south.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;2106247 said:


> I hate swifts to the south.


I hate it all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Man, I was thinking about getting a facebook, I guess I won't be going to Barnes and Nobles today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2106267 said:


> Man, I was thinking about getting a facebook, I guess I won't be going to Barnes and Nobles today.


Duh!!!!!everyone knows you don't go there that you gotta go to a haircut place for facebooks.


----------



## road2damascus

...which has been trending farther southeast from earlier
runs. There is currently decent agreement between the gfs/ecmwf
and the gefs mean tracking the surface low from near or just west
of stl midday tuesday then lifting across chicagoland tuesday
evening. While there could be some snow of the front end of the
system early tuesday...overall this track as it currently stands
is not favorable for heavy snow across northern illinois and
rather would favor primarily rain or a wintry mix at times for
much of the area as strong warm air advection quickly pushes temps
above freezing. There may even be a few thunderstorms...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2106289 said:


> ...which has been trending farther southeast from earlier
> runs. There is currently decent agreement between the gfs/ecmwf
> and the gefs mean tracking the surface low from near or just west
> of stl midday tuesday then lifting across chicagoland tuesday
> evening. While there could be some snow of the front end of the
> system early tuesday...overall this track as it currently stands
> is not favorable for heavy snow across northern illinois and
> rather would favor primarily rain or a wintry mix at times for
> much of the area as strong warm air advection quickly pushes temps
> above freezing. There may even be a few thunderstorms...


Just lovely......bring on spring....


----------



## mikeitu7

So what's the verdict? My flight is for Tuesday morning back home should I just leave it like that or change it for Monday morning?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Seeing us up here at the border with totals reaching double digits from some models so I'm counting on at least an inch now.


----------



## Freshwater

road2damascus;2106289 said:


> ...which has been trending farther southeast from earlier
> runs. There is currently decent agreement between the gfs/ecmwf
> and the gefs mean tracking the surface low from near or just west
> of stl midday tuesday then lifting across chicagoland tuesday
> evening. While there could be some snow of the front end of the
> system early tuesday...overall this track as it currently stands
> is not favorable for heavy snow across northern illinois and
> rather would favor primarily rain or a wintry mix at times for
> much of the area as strong warm air advection quickly pushes temps
> above freezing. There may even be a few thunderstorms...


All the models have been completely unreliable this year. The only systems the models were right on were jonas and the Nov storm here in se mi. Nobody has any idea what this storm will do.


----------



## road2damascus

Freshwater;2106327 said:


> All the models have been completely unreliable this year. The only systems the models were right on were jonas and the Nov storm here in se mi. Nobody has any idea what this storm will do.


Yes indeed. I'm a stick your head out the window and check yourself kind of guy. Anyone that listens to forecasters are nuts!


----------



## Freshwater

road2damascus;2106348 said:


> Yes indeed. I'm a stick your head out the window and check yourself kind of guy. Anyone that listens to forecasters are nuts!


We're lucky over here to have a fellow plower, who's also a great forcaster. But I agree with you, it's nice to have this site with 20+ people in your area all checking in in real time.


----------



## scottL

Tue Early into Wed ....Big storm, plenty of power. Maybe too much power and that's why rain/ice to start. NW will have more snow than SE in upper IL. The track and amount of power are key.

I'll say average 4-6. Top side 14-18. Just depends - the best model map runs sunday. sooooo  and wait.


----------



## road2damascus

Our buddy T. Swails http://tswails.com/midwest-blizzard-is-on-the-table


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## road2damascus




----------



## Sawboy

No :realmad:


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2106751 said:


> No :realmad:


If you say yes, I'll let you open up the side of the green van like a tuna can with your wide out :yow!:


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;2106758 said:


> If you say yes, I'll let you open up the side of the green van like a tuna can with your wide out :yow!:


DEAL!!!! I'll bring the 9'6" Vee though. Way tougher than the WideOut Wings

Hate. That. F'in. Van!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;2106773 said:


> DEAL!!!! I'll bring the 9'6" Vee though. Way tougher than the WideOut Wings
> 
> Hate. That. F'in. Van!


I knew that would get you on board!
Fyi, there's been a sheet metal dumpster there all season. I backed into it once....lol.


----------



## road2damascus

Lower 50's Southside 
Upper 40's Northside 
Grilling out tomorrow for sure!

Latest noaa discussion highlights.....AT THIS
POINT...POSSIBLE SCENARIOS RANGE FROM AT LEAST PORTIONS OF AREA
BEING IN HEAVIEST SWATH OF SNOW TO THE WHOLE CWA HAVING LITTLE OR
NO SNOW/SLEET ACCUMS AND MAINLY RAIN. CONTINUE TO STAY TUNED FOR
THE LATEST FORECAST UPDATES AS THE EVENT DRAWS CLOSER.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ATTN all you snow plowers, pushers, and you relocators. 

Does your plow(s) need a wing or two?

Well we'll have a table full of FREE salt and you can order as many wings as you want....where you say,good thing you asked.

Orland Park Hooters of course at 530.

Eye candy is FREE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm the eye candy you lucky SOBs!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2106814 said:


> ATTN all you snow plowers, pushers, and you relocators.
> 
> Does your plow(s) need a wing or two?
> 
> Well we'll have a table full of FREE salt and you can order as many wings as you want....where you say,good thing you asked.
> 
> Orland Park Hooters of course at 530.
> 
> Eye candy is FREE


what day and


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good one Pat. You forgot the day. 

It's Monday guys, weather pending!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2106827 said:


> what day and


Monday

MOnday

MONday

MONDay

MONDAy

MONDAY

this monday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2106828 said:


> Good one Pat. You forgot the day.
> 
> It's Monday guys, weather pending!


But I covered it good 2nd time around


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah you did. 

Wait, what day?!?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Day after Sunday but prior to Tuesday


I love a good riddle


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad you do!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Monday 
Monday 
Monday 
Monday 
Monday
Monday
this monday 
working
Working 
Damn
Damn
Damn
Mondays
Im 
Of
Wensday
wensday 
Wensday 
Hopefully 
It 
will 
snow 
Snow 
snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

rjigto4oje;2106847 said:


> Monday
> Monday
> Monday
> Monday
> Monday
> Monday
> this monday
> working
> Working
> Damn
> Damn
> Damn
> Mondays
> Im
> Of
> Wensday
> wensday
> Wensday
> Hopefully
> It
> will
> snow
> Snow
> snow


You forgot 
Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesdays Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday Tuesday


----------



## road2damascus

Is there an echo in here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2106888 said:


> Is there an echo in here


Nah just a Mina bird name repeater


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey batter batter batter batter batter and a swing and a miss that storm she gone bye bye


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2106891 said:


> Hey batter batter batter batter batter and a swing and a miss that storm she gone bye bye


So on the 0"-18" scale forecasted, you are going with 0"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2106898 said:


> So on the 0"-18" scale forecasted, you are going with 0"


I'm sharing you up north can have it


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell I'm ready for spring. The hell with snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This one is a hard call for me, especially for the south side. It appears to but a little north to me but I still think it will drop south.

Either way, this event will welcome back old man winter with some cold air! There will be a few more rounds over the next two weeks.

Sorry Russ, winter just might be starting.


----------



## JustJeff

Sure hope you're right Pat, or I'm heading to WI to make a few bucks and get my fix.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2106947 said:


> Sure hope you're right Pat, or I'm heading to WI to make a few bucks and get my fix.


Agreed, we need the track to go over Indianapolis then north and west of Detroit for optimal amount of snow

Working the corner in the cold rain for my fix sucks!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You'll be sucking, that's for sure!


----------



## dieselss

Back down to the 20s by the end o da week


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well here ya go


----------



## road2damascus

Hint at a series of
clippers somewhere in the region late in the week into next
weekend so will have to keep an eye on snow potential too as we
get a little closer.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Going to be close. Obviously as of today us border folks have the best shot at seeing anything white. NAM and Canadian models (I know less reliable) want to bring the low further south and east. I would hope for slight shift back south within the next 24 hours. By tomorrow night/Monday am we should have a good idea. 50 miles will be the make or break wherever this sets up for the Chicagoland area.....


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;2106955 said:


> Agreed, we need the track to go over Indianapolis then north and west of Detroit for optimal amount of snow
> 
> Working the corner in the cold rain for my fix sucks!


NOOOO, not that far. I just need it to track over your house for me to get the heavy stuff. Well maybe just to the east so you have a inch or two...lol Thumbs Up


----------



## giggity

Still no change in track.. This winter officially sucks ass :angry::angry:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like it will be FAR northwest. 

Time to wait on the clippers!


----------



## JustJeff

Yup, giggity's man looks pretty much like what Jerry Taft just showed. Even my two buddies in Milwaukee aren't going to get anything. Looks like I'm going to find a WI thread and start prostituting my services to them. They're calling for 14" up by our place up North in Land O' Lakes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Frink the snow, pass the hot sauce.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You hooker!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Plow jockey prostitution association of America just formed


----------



## JustJeff

road2damascus;2107285 said:


> Plow jockey prostitution association of America just formed


PJPA, that's the new SIMA!


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2107291 said:


> PJPA, that's the new SIMA!


You are the nominated president. Your post in employment shows your dedication and are a Model prostitute.


----------



## JustJeff

Ha ha, thank you!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Anyone interested in a unimount power unit? I have 2.
First one just inspected and serviced. Works but I cannot verify each individual function. Overall good shape. $325.
Second one same as first but I know all functions work. New packing set with wiper, filter, swivel fittings and cover over valves. $425. 
Both blasted and repainted.
PM me if interested.


----------



## dieselss

Fyi. 1.99 diesel in dyer, and sville along 30 for you south siders


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm about 8 hours early BUT I'm just so excited. With that said, Happy Black History Month everybody. Enjoy!


----------



## JustJeff

Pushin 2 Please;2107784 said:


> I'm about 8 hours early BUT I'm just so excited. With that said, Happy Black History Month everybody. Enjoy!


Ha! You've got a lot of them down there by you on the South West side, don't you? To me, it seems like the bigger the street numbers get, the worse the neighborhoods are.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Harleyjeff;2107793 said:


> Ha! You've got a lot of them down there by you on the South West side, don't you? To me, it seems like the bigger the street numbers get, the worse the neighborhoods are.


No way. Moved here for that reason. Only a handful that I know of. There might be 1 family in Sully and my subdivision? Problem is, they seem to be everywhere now!

Keep it weather related. Let it snow! Haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White snow & black ice is the subject @ hand, ho'me


----------



## giggity

So since the hopes for snow on tuesday are now dashed, does anybody have any insight on ice/sleet problems? Really haven't been able to get a decent forecast. Or are we looking at more rain than anything at this point?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Your going to need to salt weds night


----------



## captshawn

Salting in the am? Looks like upper 20's for temps after this rain.


----------



## road2damascus

There continues to be two periods for winter
precipitation likelihood for at least part of the cwa. One is
snow/mixed precipitation /including the chance of light freezing
rain/ late monday night and tuesday morning north of i-80...and
the second is snow late tuesday night and early wednesday morning.


----------



## ultimate plow

Icy out here in algonquin.


----------



## captshawn

Yes icey just ran my route pretty slick in spots


----------



## SnowMatt13

Que the crickets.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2108549 said:


> Que the crickets.


So let me tell ya a cold azz story about this morning....

I arrived @ my 3 story commercial rebuild this morning at 6am...1st one there and I take a spot furthest from the door. Back in as usual and go inside and drink my coffee. Damn near slipped and fell on my ass trying to get to the door, it was slick.

About 730, my remote for my alarm start singing with shock sensor. Takes me a minute to walk over to that side of building to see what's going on. See a BMW parked on my pass side, about 2-3 feet away. I'm thinking this son of a ***** probably hit me with his door, anyways I finish doing what I was doing.

About 15 later, I go down and out to my truck to grab my cordless drill, as im walking, there is another guy walking parallel with me about 20 feet to my right. He says, is that ur 4x4 truck? Yea why I asked. He told me that he was about to leave a note on my truck saying he slid into me on the ice. We walked up to my truck and he hit the western mount and twisted the retaining pin for the receivers, slight dent in bumper. Told him do don't worry about it its a $2 pin and I'm not tripping over that tiny crease underneath the tow hook.

His car was a Toyota that is now missing a front bumper clip.

As we walked back to door, the salt truck showed up.

Lesson learned, don't park at the end of the parking lot where the main through comes through and they have to turn.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wings in hour&half


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2108563 said:


> Wings in hour&half


And shrimp!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Is that what she calls you


----------



## road2damascus

Last night I went out and covered my lots and walkway because I could squeeze a Salting out of just about any circumstance. As that's what I thought I was doing. Little did I know, it was absolutely necessary to salt. This may or may not make up for some epic pre salt fails in the past!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2108563 said:


> Wings in hour&half


Enjoy make sure you send pics of the waitresses or it never happened and go easy on the ladies.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2108600 said:


> Enjoy make sure you send pics of the waitresses or it never happened and go easy on the ladies.


Don't you have a fever and sniffles


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2108604 said:


> Don't you have a fever and sniffles


I wish enjoy, maybe next time


----------



## dlcs

road2damascus;2108589 said:


> Last night I went out and covered my lots and walkway because I could squeeze a Salting out of just about any circumstance. As that's what I thought I was doing. Little did I know, it was absolutely necessary to salt. This may or may not make up for some epic pre salt fails in the past!!!!


I went out about 4am and all my lots were iced over. May have to go out again tomorrow morning.


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;2108651 said:


> I went out about 4am and all my lots were iced over. May have to go out again tomorrow morning.


I'm undecided on tomorrow morning. Piles melting and washing away the salt is probably my only concern at this point.


----------



## Sawboy

Quote of the night by Sully after Pat attempted a SECOND boneless "tmi" wing. "Well WTF?! Did you think the second one was gonna be different?"

This was said as Ron removed spittle and hot sauce from his hand!

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I left a pile of TMI in the bathroom about 3am.

It a good time last night.

As far as I concerned, this season has pissed me off enough, I done with the weather. If it snows, it does, I can afford anymore time on it! #π¢∆~√?&#


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a side note, it seems the breast are getting smaller and the wings are getting hotter at Hooters.

Love that chicken!


----------



## Freshwater

Is that storm going to miss you guys completely too? When's the last time we both missed out? Det and chi???

Hooters rocks!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Nebraska looks to be getting a foot.


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2109086 said:


> Nebraska looks to be getting a foot.


Road trip.....


----------



## twotonballs

No measurable snow coming anywhere in the Chicagoland area anytime soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain and sleet falling in Oak Brook


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Had some sleet in new Lenox too.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2109046 said:


> On a side note, it seems the breast are getting smaller and the wings are getting hotter at Hooters.
> 
> Love that chicken!


You should have asked foe a new waitress then


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy lightning and thunder batman!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

it just got out here ron its like its a spring storm. at least your still pouring concrete


----------



## dieselss

Holy rain batman


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;2109473 said:


> it just got out here ron its like its a spring storm. at least your still pouring concrete


Glad it wasn't snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

damn right it would have been 6 inches in 20 min


----------



## road2damascus

Boooo!!! Boooo!!! Rain sucks. I'd rather break a plow then sit around for months waiting for 2" snowfalls. Although I do prefer the 2" push.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thunder and lightning again


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2109587 said:


> Thunder and lightning again


Need a thunder blankie?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hate these late games. I like the 630 starts much gooder.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

my new favorite app:

... well that sucks wont let me post the app because it has a swear in it...


----------



## BUFF

road2damascus;2109086 said:


> Nebraska looks to be getting a foot.


That storm left 14-16" on my lots over 2 days, the Colorado high country got over 3' in places.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

^^^ fcker, rub, rub


----------



## road2damascus

BUFF;2109746 said:


> That storm left 14-16" on my lots over 2 days, the Colorado high country got over 3' in places.


Well we got 22" here..... that's our current total for the season!


----------



## JustJeff

I'm not sure what I'm gong to do yet. I'm relatively young, 48, and I was planning on retiring after this year. But now I'm not sure. I may just sell the little equipment that I've got and call it a day, or I may buy a lot more this year and make a go of it. Confused.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2109863 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm gong to do yet. I'm relatively young, 48, and I was planning on retiring after this year. But now I'm not sure. I may just sell the little equipment that I've got and call it a day, or I may buy a lot more this year and make a go of it. Confused.


That was my thought last year, sell off and not replace. I'm a little "older" then you @ 46.

I was still going to plow, just use other peoples equipment. Hell I've even thought about degrading to a 150. I've really haven't had the need for a 350 since I quit my old division.

Who knows maybe a 2017 raptor is in my future


----------



## BUFF

road2damascus;2109761 said:


> Well we got 22" here..... that's our current total for the season!


I've pushed snow 12 times this season and the snowiest months are March and April. 
We don't do "salt runs" in my area like you guys back east do so no snow no dough.



Harleyjeff;2109863 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm gong to do yet. I'm relatively young, 48, and I was planning on retiring after this year. But now I'm not sure. I may just sell the little equipment that I've got and call it a day, or I may buy a lot more this year and make a go of it. Confused.





1olddogtwo;2109963 said:


> That was my thought last year, sell off and not replace. I'm a little "older" then you @ 46.
> 
> I was still going to plow, just use other peoples equipment. Hell I've even thought about degrading to a 150. I've really haven't had the need for a 350 since I quit my old division.
> 
> Who knows maybe a 2017 raptor is in my future


Pfft... kids:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2110021 said:


> Pfft... kids:laughing:


Well..............when you're old enoogh to remember when snow was invented......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2110027 said:


> Well..............when you're old enoogh to remember when snow was invented......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I happy to remember what I did 2wks ago........


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2109963 said:


> That was my thought last year, sell off and not replace. I'm a little "older" then you @ 46.
> 
> I was still going to plow, just use other peoples equipment. Hell I've even thought about degrading to a 150. I've really haven't had the need for a 350 since I quit my old division.
> 
> Who knows maybe a 2017 raptor is in my future


I've thought about it too. I'd like to move up north along the wisconsin/michagan border 
Were I can fish hunt and when it snows run a groomer. I don't think it will happen just yet. As far as this year we have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Mark13

rjigto4oje;2110058 said:


> I've thought about it too. I'd like to move up north along the wisconsin/michagan border
> Were I can fish hunt and when it snows run a groomer. I don't think it will happen just yet. As far as this year we have to take the good with the bad.


I'd like to move up there as well. Somewhere around Boulder Junction/ Land O Lakes.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark13;2110188 said:


> I'd like to move up there as well. Somewhere around Boulder Junction/ Land O Lakes.


We've got a house in Land O' Lakes. On Little Portage Lake. The in-laws live over on "B" closer to Boulder Junction on Palmer Lake. Can't wait to live up there full time again. Just tired of this s*** down here.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2109963 said:


> That was my thought last year, sell off and not replace. I'm a little "older" then you @ 46.
> 
> I was still going to plow, just use other peoples equipment. Hell I've even thought about degrading to a 150. I've really haven't had the need for a 350 since I quit my old division.
> 
> Who knows maybe a 2017 raptor is in my future


Exactly Pat. Still love pushing snow after 20+ years, just so tired of having everything hinged on the weather forecast. Sitting and watching the forecast and hoping and being let down over and over. Feel like a degenerate gambler.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2110027 said:


> Well..............when you're old enoogh to remember when snow was invented......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


It was a cloudy day as I remember it,
I was riding along on my dinosaur.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2110220 said:


> It was a cloudy day as I remember it,
> I was riding along on my dinosaur.........


You're that old too?


----------



## Mark13

Harleyjeff;2110213 said:


> We've got a house in Land O' Lakes. On Little Portage Lake. The in-laws live over on "B" closer to Boulder Junction on Palmer Lake. Can't wait to live up there full time again. Just tired of this s*** down here.


I've never been on Palmer lake but have ridden bikes and stuff right to the boat launch. Some good friends of mine have a rental place on Anglers Ln right off Palmer Lake rd, they're personal place is out on an island in Big Lake.


----------



## Mike_PS

this discussion is for those in Northern Illinois/NW Indiana so, let's keep this in mind...those not in the area do have their own area discussions

thanks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Brrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;2110319 said:


> this discussion is for those in Northern Illinois/NW Indiana so, let's keep this in mind...those not in the area do have their own area discussions
> 
> thanks


FWIW Mike, I started following this thread because numerous times the storm track has storms coming through this area up into mine. It has helped out over and over, because I can prepare for what might occur. I thought I would participate in the discussion as well.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes;2110344 said:


> FWIW Mike, I started following this thread because numerous times the storm track has storms coming through this area up into mine. It has helped out over and over, because I can prepare for what might occur. I thought I would participate in the discussion as well.


MJD, I agree with Mark as I've benefitted greatly from following this thread, weather or otherwise. I'd also be disappointed if I wasn't allowed to post or speak with people I've developed a relationship over the years.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sorry guys,
I live in mn so I can't converse with you here.

So if a storm looks to be tracking your way I'll keep my mouth shut.

I thought we were all in this together?

Se Ya latter:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a joke.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2110344 said:


> FWIW Mike, I started following this thread because numerous times the storm track has storms coming through this area up into mine. It has helped out over and over, because I can prepare for what might occur. I thought I would participate in the discussion as well.


Agree 100% Mark and Michigan gets our left overs.


----------



## Mike_PS

then keep it on topic please...I know it's hard for some but hey, give it a try


----------



## Sawboy

Snickers....STAT!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan;2110407 said:


> then keep it on topic please...I know it's hard for some but hey, give it a try


With all due respect, do you mean like the Minnesota thread that is 100% weather related? Or the Canadian? Or SE Michigan?

We've had this discussion before, all interpersonal conversations ebb and flow on and off topic. Why are only some threads allowed to do so without MJHAMMER saying a word?


----------



## dieselss

Cause WERE special. So nahhhhh


----------



## Freshwater

I've been targeting 45ish to retire, at least from pond building. I do all the rock work so I'm lifting and setting rocks all day long. I'll probably plow into my 50's. That said at 39 I'm feeling like I won't make it. My shoulders are falling apart.


----------



## Mike_PS

funny coming from you Mark...if you, and a few of your buddies would stop taking every thread off topic, harassing some (especially newbies) then all would be fine. we give you guys a lot of leeway, yet you never stop...so, how about giving it a try? then, all would be fine here

thanks...now, let's move on


----------



## SnoFarmer

Waite a sec.
1 I only post in a small percentage of actual threads on the board.

I engage newbies, I don't call them trolls like others do 
And that kid did mention not getting Ins before I posted.

You seem to have a vendetta?
And it seams like you pick and choose when to apply the rules.
In all due respect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gotcha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;2110421 said:


> funny coming from you Mark...if you, and a few of your buddies would stop taking every thread off topic, harassing some (especially newbies) then all would be fine. we give you guys a lot of leeway, yet you never stop...so, how about giving it a try? then, all would be fine here
> 
> thanks...now, let's move on


MJD,

I am a little perplexed and troubled by this. I would venture to say this thread is probably one of the most behaved. I could be mistaken because I don't interact with the ones in the Northeast that much or the Ohio one. I do check in and comment once in a while in the Minnesota thread, how they burn thru so many pages a day, 365 is beyond me. I monitor and once in a while interact on the Colorado thread, sorry my sister lives in Grand Junction, Colorado. I've posted more in the Michigan thread then any other weather one. Xpress is a top notch for weather info and I will pop in when receiving a event since they are usually downstream of us.

I won't even bring up Grandview, he's in every weather thread! 

I guess based of your comments, I shouldn't, hence as to why I am perplexed. Can I start a thread called "Chicago, coast to coast"?

As far as harassing, I'm often welcoming newbies, some need to be set straight tho, we can't help it if they show up on scene with a bad disposition.

I will agree, some of us have our filters turned off but some of us need the harsh facts.

At the end of the day, we all have in common addiction, snow and helping our fellow plower.

Also, some of the most troublesome are the most respected, knowledgeable guys on the site.

Anyways, some winter action is what we all need, that tends to keep us occupied.

Thanks!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well said Pat, I agree 110 percent. Some occasional snow would definitely help.


----------



## road2damascus

I witnessed some flurries and thought I hallucinating.


----------



## JustJeff

I saw three of them here myself.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark Oomkes;2110427 said:


> Gotcha


Bahahahaha. ..love it Mark


----------



## snowngo

Mike is right. The guy is rude and condescending to new guys but whines when someone calls him on it. The rest of the guys are cool.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well is going to be a nice day, warm weekend, may wash my truck.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Since it doesn't snow, I have taken up the hobby of balancing stones

https://www.facebook.com/MidwestPondDesign/photos/a.10153950894336518.1073741873.113773786517/10153952116836518/?type=3&theater


----------



## Sawboy

Sun is shining very brightly in Westchester. However the air is still brisk. No precipitation to the naked eye. I will not discuss washing the truck with Pat though, since this is not an auto detail forum.


----------



## JDosch

Anyone else looking at late Sunday night through early next week?


----------



## Mark13

JDosch;2110992 said:


> Anyone else looking at late Sunday night through early next week?


For what, more disappointment?


----------



## JDosch

Mark13;2111009 said:


> For what, more disappointment?


Unfortunately, this is very likely. I don't hold my breath for anything anymore. Just making conversation, and seeing what everybody's thoughts are.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JDosch;2111022 said:


> Unfortunately, this is very likely. I don't hold my breath for anything anymore. Just making conversation, and seeing what everybody's thoughts are.


I given up on weather/snow but since I have a lot of friends that socialize here, I am being forced to accommodate.

When was the last time you had Valentine's Day in your truck with your significant other


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;2110987 said:


> Sun is shining very brightly in Westchester. However the air is still brisk. No precipitation to the naked eye. I will not discuss washing the truck with Pat though, since this is not an auto detail forum.


Sorry Bob, I need to remove the weather(ing) off my designated plowing rig.


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo;2111026 said:


> I given up on weather/snow but since I have a lot of friends that socialize here, I am being forced to accommodate.
> 
> When was the last time you had Valentine's Day in your truck with your significant other


Never, but there is a first time for everything.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;2111009 said:


> For what, more disappointment?


Agree oh boy another 1/2 inch blizzard..really


----------



## giggity

JDosch;2110992 said:


> Anyone else looking at late Sunday night through early next week?


I thought I heard something about lake effect on Monday, but no one is going into details. According to the link below, dosent look like much of anything in the next 2 weeks.. :angry:

http://tswails.com/watching-the-paint-dry


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity;2111038 said:


> I thought I heard something about lake effect on Monday, but no one is going into details. According to the link below, dosent look like much of anything in the next 2 weeks.. :angry:
> 
> http://tswails.com/watching-the-paint-dry


Good hope we get nothing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Look at it this way.It's been like the chicago teams depressing ridiculous ...WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;2111046 said:


> Look at it this way.It's been like the chicago teams depressing ridiculous ...WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR


Dennis! This is not a sports forum.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;2111067 said:


> Dennis! This is not a sports forum.


It is if we talk ICE hockey


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2111079 said:


> It is if we talk ICE hockey


Or how to prepare the ice.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2111082 said:


> Or how to prepare the ice.....


Ill post picks of the " ice crew " later


----------



## dieselss

Definitely like the shovel crews they use


----------



## giggity

LOL Im good friends with the owner of the company that has the snow removal contract at the United Center, believe me the sidewalk crews well lets just say arent pretty lol. But Patrick Kane did sign the side of one of their skidders.


----------



## road2damascus

.it appears that there could be periods of snow
showers area-wide monday and possibly into tuesday. This could
result in minor snow accumulations. However...it also appears that
this cold airmass could set up a decent lake effect snow event early
next week. The main question at this time is will any of this lake
effect snow impact northeastern illinois.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;2111279 said:


> .it appears that there could be periods of snow
> showers area-wide monday and possibly into tuesday. This could
> result in minor snow accumulations. However...it also appears that
> this cold airmass could set up a decent lake effect snow event early
> next week. The main question at this time is will any of this lake
> effect snow impact northeastern illinois.


No it will all stay up north.and hopefully miss is again


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;2111284 said:


> No it will all stay up north.and hopefully miss is again


Ive joined up with you all. I'm focusing on non snow related projects. Still want to throw up some weather related stuff. But im no longer planning on snow and clearing my schedule to accommodate for it. Snow will need to take a backseat to the projects I'm working on.


----------



## road2damascus

Here comes some more teasing flurries from a weak clipper in 5 4 3 2 1.....


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think it's a good time to wash and store the plow equipment, we probably won't need it again.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks, even the shovel monkeys are scatching their heads os this goofy winter


----------



## JDosch

SnowMatt13;2111377 said:


> I think it's a good time to wash and store the plow equipment, we probably won't need it again.


I actually thought about taking the plow and spreader off my personal truck and shop truck today. Maybe if we don't get anything next week or so, I will. I usually leave the plow on until the end of March. We shall see.


----------



## dieselss

Yes, need to wash there stocking hats


----------



## road2damascus

SnowMatt13;2111377 said:


> I think it's a good time to wash and store the plow equipment, we probably won't need it again.


Sulfamic acid dissolved in a 2 gallon pump sprayer. Eats salt. Sulfamic acid is the active ingredient to the product "salt away". It's much cheaper to buy it at H.D. and mix it yourself. There's a thread or two about it here. Great results.

For anyone that cares, it did snow enough to lightly cover untreated areas and cars in Grayslake. Probably blow away or melt from the sunlight reflected off the moon. Lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Grayslake seems to be the epic center is year for snow.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2111529 said:


> Grayslake seems to be the epic center is year for snow.


Nah just an overzealous reporter moved there. But, I didn't even get up out of the lazy boy to see it. My wife told me.


----------



## captshawn

Looks like a little clipper system out near Rockford headed our way


----------



## ultimate plow

captshawn;2111545 said:


> Looks like a little clipper system out near Rockford headed our way


Woke up from a nap to see that. An actual spit out of a trace of snow would be splendid but probably asking too much.


----------



## ultimate plow

and to olddog, I forgot you asked in the past about the rigid fog lights. The DOT sae legal ones. Heres a picture of them on, I like them a lot, brighter than my headlights but keep the light from shining into other drivers eyes. They spread the light nice and wide. If you need more pics let me know..

My truck is pointing down too rather than being level. Just rigid lights on, no headlights.


----------



## road2damascus

Some brief snow showers capable of a quick coating of snow will
remain a threat...especially north of i-80 closer to the stronger
forcing.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Huge half inch depths being found at the border.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;2111632 said:


> Huge half inch depths being found at the border.


I hope you were able to get milk and bread?!?!?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Any south salt?

Looks like city and north and east to Grand Rapids needed a salting


----------



## ultimate plow

went out about 330. Just enough to salt here in lake in the hills and surrounding areas


----------



## dlcs

Next week is suppose to be cold then I hear major warm up. Bring on spring.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing down here. Except jury duty today. Oh joy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2111692 said:


> Any south salt?
> 
> Looks like city and north and east to Grand Rapids needed a salting


Thanks for the heads-up, it actually looks like it might stay together and make it here.  Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Nothing here at all!


----------



## giggity

Prob a long shot, but any of you guys have any expierience opening a service master franchise?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2111742 said:


> Prob a long shot, but any of you guys have any expierience opening a service master franchise?


No

Did you really ask about a ServiceMaster franchise! I refer to it as CircusMaster!!


----------



## JDosch

dieselss;2111739 said:


> Nothing here at all!


I've seen about 12 snow flakes since 3:30.


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2111746 said:


> No
> 
> Did you really ask about a ServiceMaster franchise! I refer to it as CircusMaster!!


LoL, the construction industry just isn't what it used to be, have been looking to start something else, just looking at options


----------



## dieselss

giggity;2111750 said:


> LoL, the construction industry just isn't what it used to be, have been looking to start something else, just looking at options


Always hiring male gigalows.


----------



## giggity

dieselss;2111753 said:


> Always hiring male gigalows.


Is there a plus size division??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2111750 said:


> LoL, the construction industry just isn't what it used to be, have been looking to start something else, just looking at options


Been in the industry since 92, ServiceMaster since 06


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2111760 said:


> Been in the industry since 92, ServiceMaster since 06


No ****, so in your opinion is a franchise with them worth it? I've been a general contractor for 15 years, so we already have a lot of expierience in the field. Obviously every jack ass with a hammer is stealing work from us, looking at this option to hopefully bring some steady work back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Currently I'm running most of our larger commercial losses, got 1.7 going on. Construction is 10/12 million a year for our local branches. DR work is 65/70M. It's a tough market. After the slow down in 08, a lot contractors tried restoration work and found work and headaches they didn't except. It's a cut throat, dog eat dog business


----------



## road2damascus

Please send any cannibalistic dogs to Bob to rewire.


I salted in Buffalo grove. Very minor. Would have melted by afternoon if I left it be. Lake cook Rd seemed to be the line up here. South of it got flakes.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2111767 said:


> Currently I'm running most of our larger commercial losses, got 1.7 going on. Construction is 10/12 million a year for our local branches. DR work is 65/70M. It's a tough market. After the slow down in 08, a lot contractors tried restoration work and found work and headaches they didn't except. It's a cut throat, dog eat dog business[/QUO
> 
> Pat, I thought you guys just cleaned carpets!!! :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Meezer

dieselss;2111739 said:


> Nothing here at all!


Nothing here either at the moment, however:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/weather-forecast/19983_pc


----------



## JustJeff

Man, did anybody see that crane fall on the news? Holy cow, it reminded me of when "Big Blue" fell inside Miller Park up in Milwaukee.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I shouldn't do this, but who wants some candy pics?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2112034 said:


> I shouldn't do this, but who wants some candy pics?


Inside the windowless van.....sure


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2111767 said:


> Currently I'm running most of our larger commercial losses, got 1.7 going on. Construction is 10/12 million a year for our local branches. DR work is 65/70M. It's a tough market. After the slow down in 08, a lot contractors tried restoration work and found work and headaches they didn't except. It's a cut throat, dog eat dog business


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## giggity

dieselss;2112041 said:


> Inside the windowless van.....sure


..........


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2112034 said:


> I shouldn't do this, but who wants some candy pics?


Pics or you know what. It never happened or will


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2112066 said:


> ..........


good night guys


----------



## SnowMatt13

50 mile shift north and happy valentine's day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;2111550 said:


> and to olddog, I forgot you asked in the past about the rigid fog lights. The DOT sae legal ones. Heres a picture of them on, I like them a lot, brighter than my headlights but keep the light from shining into other drivers eyes. They spread the light nice and wide. If you need more pics let me know..
> 
> My truck is pointing down too rather than being level. Just rigid lights on, no headlights.


Sorry, I missed this post, more pics.

Where did you get them?


----------



## rjigto4oje

At least it wont be on superbowl sunday


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2112073 said:


> good night guys


Psst.... I'm gonna sneak in before I get in trouble....... what's the timeframe for that? That's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Freshwater

SnowMatt13;2112075 said:


> 50 mile shift north and happy valentine's day.


Everything has been north this year....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Watch this one will go 50 miles to the south


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2111026 said:


> I given up on weather/snow but since I have a lot of friends that socialize here, I am being forced to accommodate.
> 
> When was the last time you had Valentine's Day in your truck with your significant other


As i alluded to the other day, Valentine's Day timeframe looks like to have the possibility of being an epic event.

I'm refusing to get to excited, 9 days, out, a massive Blizzard cutting thru the Midwest, well the way this season has been going........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2112009 said:


> Man, did anybody see that crane fall on the news? Holy cow, it reminded me of when "Big Blue" fell inside Miller Park up in Milwaukee.


That is crazy, even the thought of setting something like that up in the middle of Manhattan. Wind and snow... Wow.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2112252 said:


> That is crazy, even the thought of setting something like that up in the middle of Manhattan. Wind and snow... Wow.


That crane didn't look right from the beginning. There was a period a couple years ago, it seemed a crane was collapsing every month. Just very scary....

Now was this post "on topic", or only weather???

This post will self destruct in 5 seconds.......


----------



## SnowMatt13

It was snowing when the crane fell.


----------



## giggity

SnowMatt13;2112341 said:


> It was snowing when the crane fell.


What's snow?


----------



## SnowMatt13

A mysterious substance that supposedly falls from the skies in a season termed winter. Predictions come from people who call themselves weathermen who are actually rejected game show contestants from the price is right. Reports of this substance adding up are common but when 1 inch depth thresholds are reached, the claimant has his/her mental sanity checked as occurances are as rare as unicorns and bigfoot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2112073 said:


> good night guys


That would be a fairly good size event.


----------



## JustJeff

Lake Geneva right now.


----------



## brianbrich1

Williams bay side?


----------



## JustJeff

No, Lake Geneva, right in front of the library and Riv.


----------



## brianbrich1

Do you think ins covers that. " Excuse this is mr smith id like to talk to my agent. I parked on the ice and now my vehicle is anbout to be sitting on the bottom of the lake"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would hope my inland marine would cover

Think Snow (theme)


----------



## Longae29

If you have comprehensive insurance it would cover it, unless you have an exclusion for "off road recreational" on your policy.


----------



## JustJeff

There are actually a few companies that will pay, but 99% won't.


----------



## Mark13

Harleyjeff;2112594 said:


> No, Lake Geneva, right in front of the library and Riv.


The grey superduty looks very close to a family friends truck. Not sure how well 7.3's like water, especially with their intake being on the drivers side.


----------



## dieselss

Looks like someone pulled the cork out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't see to much recovery going on, are they waiting for Jamie Davis or Hugh with the Polar Express to arrive?


----------



## Sawboy

Oh man. Not good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow. The wife and I go there every year. Walk on the lake at that place too. Unreal.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We always stay at Harbor Shores which is just to the left of that last pic. Crazy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much ice is thick enough to fish on this year let alone drive on. That and I would never drive a car on ice. Four wheeler yes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;2112621 said:


> Not much ice is thick enough to fish on this year let alone drive on. That and I would never drive a car on ice. Four wheeler yes


I was just telling Jeff how I fell thru the ice years ago on a 4 wheeler....Tim is blowing my phone up with pics


----------



## JustJeff

He just blew mine up too. I'm sure he'll post pics shortly. The ice looks much worse in his pictures which were taken about two hours after mine.


----------



## JustJeff

R&R Yard Design;2112621 said:


> Not much ice is thick enough to fish on this year let alone drive on. That and I would never drive a car on ice. Four wheeler yes


We drive on it all the time at our place up in Land O' Lakes. But the ice gets over 36" thick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2112613 said:


> Don't see to much recovery going on, are they waiting for Jamie Davis or Hugh with the Polar Express to arrive?


I could help with a skidsteer.

I am certifiable.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2112631 said:


> I could help with a skidsteer.
> 
> I am certifiable.


I wasn't going to mention, technically offering help outside our weather thread might be strictly regulated and forbidden.


----------



## JustJeff

Should be a pushable event Mon/Tue.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lite salting Monday during the day, push/clean up Tuesday @ 2am.....sounds like plan.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2112637 said:


> Lite salting Monday during the day, push/clean up Tuesday @ 2am.....sounds like plan.


I like this thought. Keep it simple


----------



## kfxgreenie

1olddogtwo;2112613 said:


> Don't see to much recovery going on, are they waiting for Jamie Davis or Hugh with the Polar Express to arrive?


O'Hare, start of a new series.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kfxgreenie;2112639 said:


> O'Hare, start of a new series.


Their actual my neighbor at work. We had to sign waivers when they were fliming the series a few years ago


----------



## dlcs

What did they think it was a parking lot? Way too much weight to have all those vehicles in a small area. The ice isn't near thick enough. I guess it was too far to park on land and walk. Idiots


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;2112654 said:


> What did they think it was a parking lot? Way too much weight to have all those vehicles in a small area. The ice isn't near thick enough. I guess it was too far to park on land and walk. Idiots


See what a few beers and some hooch makes ya believe the you can fly and autos can float. .bunch if dumbos....DUDE WHERE'S MY CAR


----------



## rjigto4oje

Morning all at least this year we will be able to watch the super bowl. Enjoy and remember let it snow


----------



## JustJeff

Just saw this on FB. Had to share. :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## road2damascus

Harleyjeff;2113223 said:


> Just saw this on FB. Had to share. :yow!::yow!::yow!:


^^^like^^^


----------



## dieselss

That was hideous


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clipperblizzard, where are you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OK, its here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2113547 said:


> Clipperblizzard, where are you?


I'm getting milk and bread!


----------



## giggity

Any updates on that potential storm on valentine's day? Had heard some other people talking about it, but haven't heard squat recently?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One day its there, next it isn't so much.


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2113620 said:


> One day its there, next it isn't so much.


Should have figured


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2113620 said:


> One day its there, next it isn't so much.


Wish BUFF was like that........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what's the word for tonight


----------



## road2damascus

More light snow on the way.


----------



## grkstl2

We are doing a salt run.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## road2damascus

Salt and then some more salt


----------



## Cover Guy

Do any of you guys use any field service software that integrates with Quickbooks I'm looking for a new program and not finding what I want


----------



## mikeitu7

Driveways covered


----------



## condo plow

Cover Guy;2113989 said:


> Do any of you guys use any field service software that integrates with Quickbooks I'm looking for a new program and not finding what I want


intuit quickbooks online i pay for yearly service but i am able to send out invoices before i leave my customers property via email


----------



## condo plow

i have a customer that wants me to use clean rock salt....in stock i have about 20 tons of magic salt ( ice be gone ) anyone near midway can sell me some thanks in advance


----------



## clncut

Just seen a forecast with the possibility of a decent snow sun/mon. Models looked interesting......

Hoping these lake effect bands kick in soon!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;2114273 said:


> Just seen a forecast with the possibility of a decent snow sun/mon. Models looked interesting......
> 
> Hoping these lake effect bands kick in soon!


We've already discussed this weekend, we have moved on.....lol.

Few inches poss ....favoring south


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;2114280 said:


> We've already discussed this weekend, we have moved on.....lol.
> 
> Few inches poss ....favoring south


Little late to the party I guess. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2114280 said:


> We've already discussed this weekend, we have moved on.....lol.
> 
> Few inches poss ....favoring south


I still believe it will move back north. They all have so far...... That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks sorry for the late post and for the late start


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje;2114586 said:


> Let's go hawks sorry for the late post and for the late start


Be careful. That's not weather related. You might get a message in your in box from the powers that be. Oh ya..........it's cold outside too!


----------



## road2damascus

Friday-Saturday looks even colder. Zero.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go Hawks! 

What a nice event this AM. Salt all lots and even pushed about 15-20 of them. Yup, pushed a whole 1/2-1". Nicey nice!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Lets go hawk's I heard 3 to 6 on sunday its too cold out cant think sorry mjd


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tad bit nippley out here.


----------



## dieselss

Feels good...Like winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pushin 2 Please;2114700 said:


> Tad bit nippley out here.





dieselss;2114711 said:


> Feels good...Like winter


There is a bite to the breeze.

It does feel good, just not use to it like I have been by now the last couple years.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I see the forecasters have a 50% chance of them being wrong for me starting Sunday.


----------



## rjigto4oje

If it does snow, it may be our last pushable event of the season? Just saying noy trying to be negative.


----------



## giggity

rjigto4oje;2114949 said:


> If it does snow, it may be our last pushable event of the season? Just saying noy trying to be negative.


It's only the first week of February, lots more time for snow


----------



## dlcs

I heard last night that highs could be in the 60's end of next week. If so, I'm getting the lawn equipment out and ready for Spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy crapola, how long have you guys been plowing?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes;2114972 said:


> Holy crapola, how long have you guys been plowing?


17 years, I agree its only the early part of February as someone else said big warm up on the way , well have wait and see.


----------



## Sawboy

Never bet against March


----------



## rjigto4oje

Sawboy;2114982 said:


> Never bet against March


I'll bet a snickers


----------



## Sawboy

Whoops. Double post


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've plowed quite a few times in April. 

March can be a bear.

We started on mowers yesterday.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Chicago Flower and Garden Show set up is from March 2nd through 10th, you know the snow is going to mess with me then


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark Oomkes;2115012 said:


> We've plowed quite a few times in April.
> 
> March can be a bear.
> 
> We started on mowers yesterday.


I remember maybe 15 plus years ago plowing heavy wet concrete on Cubs opening day. Game actually got canceled because of snow. Had to be first or second week of April?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It was less then that like 10 year I think. I do remember they had to move it back a few days


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

April 7th, 2003. 

Cubs home opener canceled.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2015-2016 season started 11/1/15

Ended 11/22/16


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2115116 said:


> 2015-2016 season started 11/1/15
> 
> Ended 11/22/16


Are you sure. I know there was a clipper blizzard in there somewhere


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man it was that long ago. Wow time goes quickly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2115127 said:


> Are you sure. I know there was a clipper blizzard in there somewhere


Even in summer, you get a off day in the temp, it was just an anomaly.


----------



## brianbrich1

Sunday/Monday will change your thought


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2115161 said:


> Sunday/Monday will change your thought


Anything short of 20 will disappoint. Last week it was a powerful storm, sunday....pffff.


----------



## brianbrich1

4" snow is just fine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2115171 said:


> 4" snow is just fine


Sure why not, both my old lady's are good with 4in's


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2115012 said:


> We've plowed quite a few times in April.
> 
> March can be a bear.
> 
> We started on mowers yesterday.


Plowing in April is a given and plowing into mid May isn't uncommon.

Hit 62* today, hi70's in the forecast a week oot and have no plans to pull out summer equip for another 5-6wks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When 20 cars fall thru the ice, its over with



Just saying.


----------



## SnowMatt13

^^^ that happened, so it's over!!


----------



## road2damascus

What is this chance of light snow friday? Lake effect?

Sunday discussion cut n paste....

A CLIPPER LIKE SYSTEM WILL QUICKLY MOVE INTO THE AREA SUNDAY
AFTERNOON INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. THIS SYSTEM HAS BEEN FAIRLY
CONSISTENT FOR SEVERAL DAYS...BUT NOW APPEARS TO BE IN A WEAKENING
PHASE AS IT ARRIVES. SO WHILE IT WILL BE COLD ENOUGH THAT PRECIP
SHOULD BE ALL SNOW...FAIRLY LOW CONFIDENCE ON QPF AMOUNTS
ESPECIALLY ACROSS THE EASTERN CWA. CURRENT TRENDS WOULD SUGGEST A
FEW INCHES OF ACCUMULATION WOULD BE POSSIBLE...BUT TOO EARLY FOR
ANY SPECIFICS.


----------



## brianbrich1

Little clipper tomorrow morning looked to bring the s side .5" of snow. Starting to weakening and maybe only flurries?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brianbrich1;2115342 said:


> Little clipper tomorrow morning looked to bring the s side .5" of snow. Starting to weakening and maybe only flurries?


Hoping for some lake enhancement. Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

As for
precipitation...late tonight and friday morning will likely have a
little light snow/flurries although impacts should be minimal.


----------



## road2damascus

The saturation across
the cwa is at a good thermal profile to rattle out at least
flurries all the way up to the wi state line...but think the best
chances for light accumulation of one half inch plus are mainly
along/south of i-80. Could see up to one inch in some parts of the
south. The timing would intersect the morning commute so some
minimal impacts possible...mainly south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

commute so some
minimal impacts possible......MINIMAL, spread the word so people know not to overreact


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Great nipples it's chilly out


----------



## brianbrich1

Will the storm continue to not phase together and totals go down? Its now become more of a Sunday morning day event as of now


----------



## JustJeff

As of now, they're calling for anywhere from 1"-6" for Sunday. Should be a push for sure. I'll take it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;2115749 said:


> Will the storm continue to not phase together and totals go down? Its now become more of a Sunday morning day event as of now


Just flurries by tomorrow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;2115757 said:


> As of now, they're calling for anywhere from 1"-6". Should be a push for sure. I'll take it.


Is that in CM or MM...


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;2115758 said:


> Just flurries by tomorrow


Tomorrow it will be a blizzard


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;2115764 said:


> Tomorrow it will be a blizzard


Yep kinda like the last blizzard we had 1.5 over 36 hrs oh boy


----------



## JustJeff

DIRISHMAN;2115759 said:


> Is that in CM or MM...


Not saying I'm agreeing with it, just repeating what Cheryl Scott said.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Harleyjeff;2115786 said:


> Not saying I'm agreeing with it, just repeating what Cheryl Scott said.


Haha anything she says oh ya....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks. I hear its giong to snow


----------



## dieselss

Yes, hawks. And no snow Monday into Tuesday plz


----------



## 2005STX

Harleyjeff;2115786 said:


> Not saying I'm agreeing with it, just repeating what Cheryl Scott said.


love me some Cheryl scott. Weather channel says 3-5inches but who knows everythings been diving south


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2115796 said:


> Yes, hawks. And no snow Monday into Tuesday plz


I thought sunday into monday? Hopefully it ends Sunday afternoon


----------



## road2damascus

Forecast concerns include possible accumulating snow
sunday into sunday night and a chance of light snow tuesday into
wednesday.


----------



## JustJeff

2005STX;2115808 said:


> love me some Cheryl scott. Weather channel says 3-5inches but who knows everythings been diving south


Where do you plow? In the city? If so, we need to exchange numbers. I'm on the north side.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'm officially calling it already.
A dusting to 8 inches, somewhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowMatt13;2115985 said:


> I'm officially calling it already.
> A dusting to 8 inches, somewhere.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still waiting for the 1/2 this Am.... the system is already past Indianapolis do you think it will turn around


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've got a dusting, so it should stop any minute.


----------



## snowngo




----------



## 2005STX

Harleyjeff;2115961 said:


> Where do you plow? In the city? If so, we need to exchange numbers. I'm on the north side.


I plow in the west burbs. LaGrange area


----------



## 2005STX

looking like 2-5 inches sunday morning ending around midnight. I need it so hope they are rite


----------



## Sawboy

2005STX;2116137 said:


> I plow in the west burbs. LaGrange area


Howdy neighbor :waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looking like 2-4 with spots at or just over 5. So 2-5 inches of fluff. Me likey! Advisory possibly issued tomorrow? Nice Sunday "storm"!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Agreed. Sign me up for 6 more "storms".


----------



## 2005STX

Sawboy;2116241 said:


> Howdy neighbor :waving:


Howdy. I love Westchester. I do about 10 roofs a year in that town.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2116332 said:


> Looking like 2-4 with spots at or just over 5. So 2-5 inches of fluff. Me likey! Advisory possibly issued tomorrow? Nice Sunday "storm"!


hopefully I need the beer money.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;2116339 said:


> Agreed. Sign me up for 6 more "storms".


Yes sir. We are getting late in the year. Might not be so "fluffy" after this one!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

rjigto4oje;2116341 said:


> hopefully I need the beer money.


I always, ALWAYS have beer money. My "daddy stash" never gets below a certain amount!


----------



## brianbrich1

SnowMatt13;2116339 said:


> Agreed. Sign me up for 6 more "storms".


If they start and end on Sundays sign me up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;2116358 said:


> If they start and end on Sundays sign me up.


So true Mr Brian, so true!


----------



## road2damascus

Snow could be very
fluffy and have ratios up around 18:1. Using 15 to 18 to 1 average
ratios during this event suggests that snow amounts in the 2 to 5
inch range are possible


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just saying


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2116346 said:


> I always, ALWAYS have beer money. My "daddy stash" never gets below a certain amount!


Sounds good, next Saturday then and your favorite place hooters


----------



## dieselss

Need my cheaters to read that


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2116383 said:


> just saying


Its hard to see, what is this telling us??


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;2116391 said:


> Its hard to see, what is this telling us??


We're getting old


----------



## brianbrich1

Can't read anything on that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its clear to my old eyes


----------



## SnowMatt13

Trying to solve an overheating issue Pat? I don't think it will push well though....


----------



## dieselss

Looks like he went with lexan, like snoway.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Oh yeah, so clear your truck headlights just shine through the plow.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2116411 said:


> its clear to my old eyes


Plowslick came out with an invisible non stick moldboard? Well atleast now the claims will be true.....no snow is sticking to that moldboard!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2116526 said:


> Plowslick came out with an invisible non stick moldboard? Well atleast now the claims will be true.....no snow is sticking to that moldboard!


Winner Winner

That's my old MVP3


----------



## dieselss

Little chilly out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

50's by weekend


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2116563 said:


> 50's by weekend


Nice I'll get the kiddy pool out then. 
Sure Ron's gunna be in flip flops


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2116563 said:


> 50's by weekend


The flowers will soon become confused


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2116567 said:


> The flowers will soon become confused


How is the plowslick holding up on my old MVP3?


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2116590 said:


> How is the plowslick holding up on my old MVP3?


Pressured washed off awhile ago. FF on it now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;2116565 said:


> Nice I'll get the kiddy pool out then.
> Sure Ron's gunna be in flip flops


Yes, yes I will!


----------



## Freshwater

brianbrich1;2116602 said:


> Pressured washed off awhile ago. FF on it now


Does it still have that sunburn look?


----------



## brianbrich1

Freshwater;2116622 said:


> Does it still have that sunburn look?


Not really


----------



## Freshwater

brianbrich1;2116627 said:


> Not really


Well that's a good thing. That was awful.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2116647 said:


> Well that's a good thing. That was awful.


Yes it was.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I really think this is going to be the best Valentine gift I could give the "war department". Gone all day. Than she gets to collect all the money! Happy Valentine wifey! Hehe!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2116677 said:


> I really think this is going to be the best Valentine gift I could give the "war department". Gone all day. Than she gets to collect all the money! Happy Valentine wifey! Hehe!!!!!


my wifey has the money spent already too
Happy wife happy life Ron. Oh keping it weather related snow Tuesdays hopefully a push too ? Any thoughts


----------



## Phil1747

Pushin 2 Please;2116677 said:


> I really think this is going to be the best Valentine gift I could give the "war department". Gone all day. Than she gets to collect all the money! Happy Valentine wifey! Hehe!!!!!


Sunday is her birthday and I was hearing about "you're going out to plow sunday and monday, what about our dinner plans" If anyone wants to donate to my fund to fix this one PM me and i'll send an address for checks or Quick pay. :realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad::angry::angry:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It seems like they will always have something to b!t(h about!


----------



## brianbrich1

After almost 20yrs mine keeps it simple. B dubs tonight... Done


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;2116775 said:


> After almost 20yrs mine keeps it simple. B dubs tonight... Done


Sounds good. I'll be at your place bout 5!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## buildinon

We celebrated Thursday. Kid was at daycare and we went out for a nice lunch, waygu beef followed by great dessert. I had to speak at a fishing seminar at Tinley Park High School, and she understands with the snow. The money helps pay for the toys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thanks for stopping by.....


Normally we would to relocations across the street at Panduit for additional parking for the show.


----------



## road2damascus

3 to 5 in the advisory areas and elsewhere...2 to 4 inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2117153 said:


> 3 to 5 in the advisory areas and elsewhere...2 to 4 inches.


 .........


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2117156 said:


> .........


1" is my uneducated and Slightly pessimistic guess


----------



## brianbrich1

Every model run it is showing signs of getting weaker. I just want it done or about by early evening so we can finish clearing and salt. Don't want anything drawn out past midnight that salt won't eat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Get er done...... get er home......

It's 9 o'clock in the morning I'm still laying here on the couch, ask me if I care if it snows.

Screw this season far as I'm concerned. As you can see, I don't give a fudgeslick about it.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2117221 said:


> Get er done...... get er home......
> 
> It's 9 o'clock in the morning I'm still laying here on the couch, ask me if I care if it snows.
> 
> Screw this season far as I'm concerned. As you can see, I don't give a fudgeslick about it.


Just to be clear, this $h!tty season is 100% my fault for expanding the biz. The "Chirempes factor" will not be denied!


----------



## dieselss

Someone sounds blue


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone is hungry.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Well get dressed and take the mrs. Out for breakfast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2117236 said:


> Well get dressed and take the mrs. Out for breakfast


Hell no, I've got the perfect Valentines Day going on right now, she's at work til afternoon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just hope it will stick? Ground might not be cold enough?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2117221 said:


> Screw this season far as I'm concerned. As you can see, I don't give a fudgeslick about it.


Spring training is around the corner and you have the Cubs to look forward too......Thumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;2117274 said:


> I just hope it will stick? Ground might not be cold enough?


hehe........Ill be stoked with 2" and ending by 10--11pm.....Another 1.5-2" on tuesday would be fantabulousness


----------



## rjigto4oje

BUFF;2117278 said:


> Spring training is around the corner and you have the Cubs to look forward too......Thumbs Up


Hopefully our blackhawks will go to the cup again they just need to stay healthy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;2117280 said:


> hehe........Ill be stoked with 2" and ending by 10--11pm.....Another 1.5-2" on tuesday would be fantabulousness


Tuesday is starting to look like it will trend south. Keeping fingers crossed for at least something!


----------



## snowish10

Well have fun tonight boys- my truck is down for the count.... UGHH


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What happened to it


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;2117365 said:


> What happened to it


Busted on brake line


----------



## dieselss

Starting here. 
Snow, that's easyish work


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just run a new one from the union


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Adam you ever run a loader


----------



## 2005STX

coming down pretty good by me


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2117379 said:


> Adam you ever run a loader


No- but im pretty dam good learning machines quickly. I'm very with with a skiddy though


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;2117377 said:


> Just run a new one from the union


Don't have any parts stores open besides the cheap oReillys


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thats all you need. Some line and fittings.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Most all parts stores carry coated brake line now its nice stuff to work with.


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;2117388 said:


> Thats all you need. Some line and fittings.


Dont want to take a chance, Id rather just replace everything. The metal line busted not the small rubber lines.


----------



## dieselss

That's an easy fix you really shouldn't need much line. Well unless it's the fronts


----------



## Freshwater

What are you guys seeing out of this storm so far fellas?


----------



## Bartlett_2

Looks like about 1/2" on the concrete in Winfield.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

.5 in tinley


----------



## rjigto4oje

Almost 1 inch in oak lawn and its been comming down pretty good


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About an inch or so


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat where you at fool


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Plowing mall


----------



## JustJeff

Why do you operate their equipment? Don't you make a lot less doing that than being in your truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2117511 said:


> Why do you operate their equipment? Don't you make a lot less doing that than being in your truck?


Well maybe the avg Joe, my rate stays the same.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2117520 said:


> Well maybe the avg Joe, my rate stays the same.


That's sweet more proffits that way for you.


----------



## road2damascus

Is it over yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nope, still coming down at good clip


----------



## rjigto4oje

Between 6 and 8 pm according to my source. 
Then 1 to 2 Tuesday afternoon and evening


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Make it stop. We have more than enough!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2117554 said:


> Nope, still coming down at good clip


Yawn, wake me up when it's done. Lol. My zero tolerance accounts do zero business on Sundays. Lucky me


----------



## NorthernSvc's

forget this noise I need a fix... im plowing no matter what... see you guys at 2:00 AM - any customer that complains is gettting dropped like it's hot next year..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds like you guys up north got screwed? It's usually the other way around!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

got a whole whopping 1"-1.5" up here in Northbrook...


----------



## dlcs

3-4" inches here, kind a hard to tell because it was blowing this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 2 plus down here and still snowing


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just about done and tinley


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2117481 said:


> About an inch or so


You still trying to convince yourself that's an inch?


----------



## rjigto4oje

This is just as bad as New Years Eve with all the drunks already saw too accidents


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's pretty quiet here tonight or this morning


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2117802 said:


> It's pretty quiet here tonight or this morning


Crickets chirping


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still didn't hear anything


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn it, I still have to work today


----------



## dieselss

Sucks don't it


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;2117612 said:


> Sounds like you guys up north got screwed? It's usually the other way around!


We had a solid 2n half up here in southern Mchenry co.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm thinking 4 down here. Perfect storm!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I swear it's drizzling hete downers


----------



## rjigto4oje

Did everyone survive the blizzard last night I haven't seen that much snow in a long time


----------



## Freshwater

We got all of 1/4 inch over here. Got a salt run in at least.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still surviving in it

Traffics a little screwed up this morning


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey ultimate do you do the la fitness in dundee ??


----------



## Midwest Pond

only 1- 1 1/2" in mundelein/liberyville area

c'mon Spring


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje;2117852 said:


> Did everyone survive the blizzard last night I haven't seen that much snow in a long time


Well, by Pat's measuring skills, we must have had aboot 8" here.


----------



## brianbrich1

Can I go to bed yet? Ice fell this morning for a bit


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2117912 said:


> Can I go to bed yet? Ice fell this morning for a bit


It's too early in the day for sleep


----------



## brianbrich1

Tell me about it. Just had more salt on its way so time to go do a little stacking


----------



## dlcs

Anyone know how long this warming trend is going to last or are we done for the season? lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;2117996 said:


> Anyone know how long this warming trend is going to last or are we done for the season? lol


Right now I would say were back in the freezer after the weekend.

But then again I don't trust any of these models


----------



## 2005STX

Almost done. I hate holidays to many cars don't move. got about 2 and a half inches in Westmont area. Nice and fluffy. Like my women


----------



## snowngo

Mark Oomkes;2117649 said:


> You still trying to convince yourself that's an inch?


----------



## road2damascus

I'd have to say, from a moneymaking point of view, that was a perfect event.


----------



## snowngo

road2damascus;2118161 said:


> I'd have to say, from a moneymaking point of view, that was a perfect event.


Best bang for your buck event I've ever had.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowngo;2118163 said:


> Best bang for your buck event I've ever had.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;2118161 said:


> I'd have to say, from a moneymaking point of view, that was a perfect event.


The past 2 "storms" were perfect!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2118248 said:


> The past 2 "storms" were perfect!


Two years ago was perfect, it that what you meant


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2005STX;2118062 said:


> Almost done. I hate holidays to many cars don't move. got about 2 and a half inches in Westmont area. Nice and fluffy. Like my women


Ron likes black ice after midnight.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2118249 said:


> Two years ago was perfect, it that what you meant


2 years ago got me a down payment on a house and easily took a year off my lifespan.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2118267 said:


> 2 years ago got me a down payment on a house and easily took a year off my lifespan.


But you gained 2.1 more kids


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;2118249 said:


> Two years ago was perfect, it that what you meant


Two years ago was a good time to get out apparently.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;2118286 said:


> Two years ago was a good time to get out apparently.


Now here's a blast from the past, what's happenin captain?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;2118290 said:


> Now here's a blast from the past, what's happenin captain?


Had a baby boy, bought a house in New Lenox kind of by Sully's shop and working for Power Construction down town. How has every one been?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2118251 said:


> Ron likes black ice after midnight.


Well it is black history monthy just sayin
Btw two years ago was awesome last year above average this year sucksssss


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;2118017 said:


> Right now I would say were back in the freezer after the weekend.
> 
> But then again I don't trust any of these models


Can't trust them this season but lets hope for some more cold and snow. Loved that event yesterday 5.5 inches here according to NOAA but didn't look like it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Anyone have any connections to a flatbed? I have 14 pallets (52,000) to be transported out of Navy Pier to be taken up to Mundelein area..... it would be for the 3rd week of March


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;2118292 said:


> Had a baby boy, bought a house in New Lenox kind of by Sully's shop and working for Power Construction down town. How has every one been?


I know where your at. We poured all those houses. You have a nice house. If your boy is kind of large, I don't know why?!?!

Congrats on baby!


----------



## JustJeff

Midwest Pond;2118416 said:


> Anyone have any connections to a flatbed? I have 14 pallets (52,000) to be transported out of Navy Pier to be taken up to Mundelein area..... it would be for the 3rd week of March


Don't have a flatbed, but if you need an extra truck and trailer to help bring it to your place let me know. I'll give you a hand if you need it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Midwest Pond;2118416 said:


> Anyone have any connections to a flatbed? I have 14 pallets (52,000) to be transported out of Navy Pier to be taken up to Mundelein area..... it would be for the 3rd week of March


I might be able to help. What are you moving


----------



## Midwest Pond

Unilock stone after the Flower and Garden Show..... Unilock delivering it down there, my job to get it out when done


----------



## Mark13

I'm kinda far away (Woodstock area) and would need to make 3 trips with my setup but I could maybe work a deal with you.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond;2118470 said:


> Unilock stone after the Flower and Garden Show..... Unilock delivering it down there, my job to get it out when done


I also have a truck and a 18 foot equipment trailer could also work a deal


----------



## Midwest Pond

ty all..... as I get more info I will message you guys..... again, ty

.... and now back to our snowless winter


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yuck..... It's actually warm out here. Going to get hot in a few. (Yes 50's is hot!)


----------



## dieselss

Fox news is calling the last few days frigid. Yep, 30s is frigid.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;2118737 said:


> Yuck..... It's actually warm out here. Going to get hot in a few. (Yes 50's is hot!)


16 degrees right now, suppose to be 30 for the high. Friday suppose to be 55. :angry:Im hoping for at least one more good snow like Sunday.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pond let me know. I will gladly help you out


----------



## snowngo

Mark Oomkes;2118187 said:


>


Yes it was boring but damn profitable. The next day clean ups were even better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowngo;2118928 said:


> Yes it was boring but damn profitable. The next day clean ups were even better.


----------



## Midwest Pond

R&R Yard Design;2118924 said:


> Pond let me know. I will gladly help you out


i will, I'll pm you as I get the exact details, Unilock drops off all the materials I need for set up and I may be responsible for getting it all out, the good part is I get the materials if thats the case Thumbs Up

my first big show


----------



## snowngo

Mark Oomkes;2118932 said:


>


I was talking to guy who's dad gave him his biz and he told me his whole life was like that day. I told him it must be nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowngo;2119018 said:


> I was talking to guy who's dad gave him his biz and he told me his whole life was like that day. I told him it must be nice.


How's it going omg?


----------



## road2damascus

It's snowing


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If you need building the display let me know


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This is great!


----------



## Midwest Pond

R&R Yard Design;2119059 said:


> If you need building the display let me know


I will, I have my crew, we have 8 days to build a real nice display for the show, then 3 days to dismantle


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What ya building anyways


----------



## Freshwater

Midwest Pond;2119153 said:


> I will, I have my crew, we have 8 days to build a real nice display for the show, then 3 days to dismantle


Wow, that's a lot of time for a garden show. I do one in the spring over here. We get 3 days to build and we have to tear down the same night it ends.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Freshwater;2119191 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of time for a garden show. I do one in the spring over here. We get 3 days to build and we have to tear down the same night it ends.


14 pallets of retaining wall stone for the garden beds, 5 full size water features with about 18 waterfalls :redbounce
I'll need every hour to pull it off


----------



## BIG

Are you going to be displaying any bluethumb products? I was looking there new catalog and saw some neat stuff.


----------



## Midwest Pond

was going to contact them in the AM.... I have a sales booth down there and was wondering if they wanted to send me any literature for the booth, I like their products.
Helix is the skimmer and pumps I've been using...... made in the US


----------



## Freshwater

Midwest Pond;2119206 said:


> 14 pallets of retaining wall stone for the garden beds, 5 full size water features with about 18 waterfalls :redbounce
> I'll need every hour to pull it off


Nice. I've heard stories about the Chicago show. I might try to make it down this year. Good luck, hope you pull it off.

You guys getting anything from this storm?


----------



## clncut

Freshwater;2119239 said:


> Nice. I've heard stories about the Chicago show. I might try to make it down this year. Good luck, hope you pull it off.
> 
> You guys getting anything from this storm?


Looks like a nice salt run


----------



## Midwest Pond

didnt hit trigger for me

but thank you about the show..... send me a message if you decide to go to the show [email protected], i'll hook you up with tickets at least


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;2119102 said:


> This is great!


Another fluffy salt run : )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm surprised how many lots are not salted this morning


----------



## mikeitu7

Checked up my lots, some places had patches of ice rinks.


----------



## road2damascus

It was icey last night around 9pm. I can't imagine how bad it is today with these lots that were not salted. I saw some big Lots that were not touched.


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;2119153 said:


> I will, I have my crew, we have 8 days to build a real nice display for the show, then 3 days to dismantle


Sounds like fun. Where is the show and when?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;2119373 said:


> It was icey last night around 9pm. I can't imagine how bad it is today with these lots that were not salted. I saw some big Lots that were not touched.


all mine remained water i salted mine around 5:00 - ended up using a tiny amount, vs waiting for it to gaze over...


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;2119526 said:


> Sounds like fun. Where is the show and when?


Show is at Navy Pier from March 12th through the 20th

The Chicago Flower and Garden, I was asked this year to build water features for them. Soooo, I figured, since I was asked to the dance, let's give them something to look at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;2119584 said:


> Show is at Navy Pier from March 12th through the 20th
> 
> The Chicago Flower and Garden, I was asked this year to build water features for them. Soooo, I figured, since I was asked to the dance, let's give them something to look at.


Passing out any wings?

I'll make the trip for some hotties.


----------



## Midwest Pond

no wings or hotties..... just waterfalls


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;2119584 said:


> Show is at Navy Pier from March 12th through the 20th
> 
> The Chicago Flower and Garden, I was asked this year to build water features for them. Soooo, I figured, since I was asked to the dance, let's give them something to look at.


Cool, I may have to come check it out.


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;2119539 said:


> all mine remained water i salted mine around 5:00 - ended up using a tiny amount, vs waiting for it to gaze over...


I waistfully dumped 75% of what I normally do. Could have got away with 50%.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2119852 said:


> Let's go hawks


Looking good so far


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2119855 said:


> Looking good so far


Arse whoopin monday. Sundays is their big game Minnesota outdoor stadium series


----------



## rjigto4oje

Anyone down for wings Saturday night and a few cold ones


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Can't. Last Christmas party of the year, season. I know, WTF?!


----------



## dieselss

Can't. Vfw movie night


----------



## buildinon

Can't, I have to be at the Rockford Boat Show to represent my Kayak Sponsor (Wilderness Systems) at the Rocktown Adventures booth. So if any of you are up there, stop by and say "hey". Or if you are in Madison, Wi from March 10th thru 13th at Canoecopia I will be at the Wilderness Systems booth. Snow season is pretty much done for me. I leave from Wisconsin for Kentucky Lake to compete in the Kayak Bass Fishing National Championship and then to two other events from there. I will be on the road the whole month of March, so you guys should get plenty of snow.


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje;2119876 said:


> Anyone down for wings Saturday night and a few cold ones


Any day of the week except Thursday or Fridays works for me if its not snowing


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1;2120295 said:


> Any day of the week except Thursday or Fridays works for me if its not snowing


Thanks Brian I think everyone has lost intrest this winter


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Warm out. Real warm. Tad bit windy too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2120435 said:


> Warm out. Real warm. Tad bit windy too!


Ugly warm....Saturday im unavailable. I've been out of town most of the week


----------



## rjigto4oje

Maybe when it gets colder, just maybe a push or 2 just sayin.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2120651 said:


> Maybe when it gets colder, just maybe a push or 2 just sayin.


I see two possibly events in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Sawboy

I got the new rims and tires on the truck today. That guarantees at least two events.


----------



## Mark13

Sawboy;2120888 said:


> I got the new rims and tires on the truck today. That guarantees at least two events.


I washed my truck, plow, and gfs car. That has to be worth something for snow.


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy;2120888 said:


> I got the new rims and tires on the truck today. That guarantees at least two events.


You keeping them a secret? Let's see them!!! You know you can't make a statement like that without pictures. You've been on this site long enough to know!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw pics and they sure are purrty!


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;2120942 said:


> I saw pics and they sure are purrty!


Like in kindergarten, paint by the numbers


----------



## Sawboy

Yeah, I know Jeff, pics or it didn't happen. Lol. Here ya go. They're KMC Wheels from their XD line. Also bought two brand new steel inner self so I can just swap the OE's with the Duratracs next winter. Or, I'll sell the OE. The stock rims are close to $500 new with the caps.

As for the tires, I went with a 235/80x17 instead of the stock 245/75x17. Little narrower for some mpg's and better in the rain. Also went with the OWL out this time.

So far I'm super pleased. The old Duratracs are still beasts in the snow, but because of tne inevitable cupping they were LOOOOUUUUUUDD!!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope pat is right. I just talked saw promises of the first today. The 300 mile shift it made in 24 hours worries me but it's so far away....it will be 50 degrees and raining.


----------



## JustJeff

Looking good Bob. I've got the Duratracs as well, but only about 2 or 3K on them since I bought them, and we haven't had enough snow to tell any difference yet. Is that the truck that Russo F'd you on?


----------



## Sawboy

Harleyjeff;2121106 said:


> Looking good Bob. I've got the Duratracs as well, but only about 2 or 3K on them since I bought them, and we haven't had enough snow to tell any difference yet. Is that the truck that Russo F'd you on?


No Jeff, that's my personal truck. That's my baby that I bought brand new. I would have been on the 9 O'clock news if they did that to this one.

Thanks for the compliment as well.


----------



## Sawboy

This is the truck that Russo Power Equipment jacked up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wed-thurs...

Single temps for low for weekend and maybe Monday-tuesday.

It's different on almost all the daily model runs, cold is consistent


----------



## Sawboy

A couple two tree 4"ers would be nice EH!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Area forecast discussion

.long term...
320 am cst

tuesday night through sunday...

In the long term all eyes are on the powerful cyclone forecast to
develop over the southern plains tuesday...then track eastward
before probably turning northward at some point as southern stream
energy begins to phase with northern stream energy. As we have
eluded to the past couple of discussions...it is an
extraordinarily complex evolution being forecast by the models.
The gfs has been exhibiting large run to run variability while the
ecmwf has shown small variability but a decided trend toward a
track farther northwest. The deterministic runs of the gfs/ecmwf
both suggest that our cwa could be in the line of fire for this
system in the tuesday night through wednesday night time frame.
While gfs/ecmwf and their respectable ensemble means have all
jogged farther northwest with this system compared to 12z
runs...it is important to note there is a high degree of
uncertainty. Just the small sample of individual gfs ensemble
members we have access to in awips have *****the sfc ranging from the
southern chicago suburbs at 18z wed all the way to the other
extreme near birmingham al!****

as has been noted in the past couple of afds...models tend to
trend nw with time as they attempt to resolve strong cyclones like
this in the medium range. Medium range models can also have a
tendency to be too quick and too aggressive in phasing...and the
magnitude of phasing of the northern and southern stream
disturbances is key to the track and intensity. Have upped pops to
chance over se half of the cwa as a nod to the jump to the nw in
the 00z guidance from gfs/ecmwf and their respective ensembles
means. Also worth noting that current guidance suggests a somewhat
meager cold air mass on the northwest flanks of this system which
could lend itself to some p-type issues or more of a wet
snow...but that is probably getting too bogged down in details
given the degree of uncertainty.****** still a lot of time to watch this
system and it does warrant attention because it does have
potential to be loaded with moisture and lay down a swath of heavy
wind driven snow somewhere between wisconsin and kentucky.******

in the wake of this system ...does look like a healthy shot of
colder air late in the week with drier conditions expected.

Izzi

&&


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll let you know how wrong they were next Sunday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2121324 said:


> I'll let you know how wrong they were next Sunday.


Hell, might even have something Sat.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark Oomkes;2121324 said:


> I'll let you know how wrong they were next Sunday.


Atta boy Mark so you going to explain in the short hand version. ..being pat did the long version. .thought it was going to the next Page.to finish. ...lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dirishman;2121346 said:


> atta boy mark so you going to explain in the short hand version. ..being pat did the long version. .thought it was going to the next page.to finish. ...lol


t
h
a
n
k
s

d
e
n
n
i
s
.


----------



## giggity

When is that for? This coming up tues-weds??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2121349 said:


> t
> h
> a
> n
> k
> s
> 
> d
> e
> n
> n
> i
> s
> .


 Don't hurt his feelings!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;2121354 said:


> When is that for? This coming up tues-weds??


This week yes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Currently favoring southside and NWI Indy.


----------



## rjigto4oje

What days im to lazy to read previous pages


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2121380 said:


> What days im to lazy to read previous pages


Tuesday......let's go hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2121415 said:


> Tuesday......let's go hawks


Thanks Jeff Figures I just got around to washing my truck again, last nights game was cool to see all of the old players reunited


----------



## SnowMatt13

Little more shift NW and everyone plays.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm hoping as much. 

I think it will. Some texted me a pic this am of ABC saying 0.9 to 2.0, looked 55 and South....ha is what I'm saying


----------



## brianbrich1

I have a feeling it will turn into double digit wet stuff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2121531 said:


> I have a feeling it will turn into double digit wet stuff


One can only dream.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well this is the 2nd time in a week...but I'll put my neck out there again. A dusting to a foot in the next 7 days for someone reading this.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawk's make some noise!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2121551 said:


> Well this is the 2nd time in a week...but I'll put my neck out there again. A dusting to a foot in the next 7 days for someone reading this.


I shouldn't do this:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2121560 said:


> I shouldn't do this:


Why did you?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let's hope for a bust!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2121561 said:


> Why did you?


Cause Ron (Pushin 2 pleasure(lol)) and a few other buddys hate snow over 3 inches


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I use to love them. A long time ago when I was a sub paid by the hour. Now the big snows are just lots of headaches. Yes, lots of money but way to many headaches!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2121573 said:


> Cause Ron (Pushin 2 pleasure(lol)) and a few other buddys hate snow over 3 inches


Post away!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

last one.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm glad that's to small and I can't see it. It looks like I won't like it! Haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

..................


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2121618 said:


> ..................


It looks better than this game wtf


----------



## dieselss

Game over I say


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2121573 said:


> Cause Ron (Pushin 2 pleasure(lol)) and a few other buddys hate snow over 3 inches


Sorry, it's says "Pushin to Please" right there......


----------



## brianbrich1

If Ron and I put box fans out facing south will the L stay farther south east?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We can try!


----------



## rjigto4oje

That was painful to watch, now let it snow


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2121678 said:


> That was painful to watch, now let it snow


Yes it was. Wasn't even a game


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here Blizzard,Blizzard

I dare ya, double dare!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2121688 said:


> Here Blizzard,Blizzard
> 
> I dare ya, double dare!


Stop watching Telemundo hehe hehe


----------



## NorthernSvc's

We just got done detailing all the trucks, and I'm on shift Tuesday so based on how all the other storms this season have gone sounds like wel probably get a blizzard...or nothing


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;2121613 said:


> I'm glad that's to small and I can't see it. It looks like I won't like it! Haha


LOLOLOL!!!!!! I will gladly take two" of heavy wet snow, you snow dudes on the south side can have that narrow pink colored oval looking messy thing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;2121815 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!!! I will gladly take two" of heavy wet snow, you snow dudes on the south side can have that narrow pink colored oval looking messy thing


Yes, 2" of heavy wet is plenty!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We are gonna hear this a few more times before Wednesday..... It shifted.


----------



## dieselss

Either nothing or 7 is what I saw this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OMG..... Done with the weather for today


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2121860 said:


> OMG..... Done with the weather for today


Hahahaha. OMG Sounds like my kid....


----------



## brianbrich1

Ron and I turned our fans on. Should we unplug them?


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss;2121859 said:


> Either nothing or 7 is what I saw this morning


All I keep hearing is "uncertainty" no amounts...:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Allegedly........1" for Wednesday, 4" for Wednesday night. 

I am NOT holding my breath.

Still planning on giving the forecast for Wed\Thurs on Friday\Saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2121861 said:


> Hahahaha. OMG Sounds like my kid....


Thanks Dad, now please spin those fans around.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2121864 said:


> Allegedly........1" for Wednesday, 4" for Wednesday night.
> 
> I am NOT holding my breath.
> 
> Still planning on giving the forecast for Wed\Thurs on Friday\Saturday.


The single temps have even disappear for weekend.


----------



## brianbrich1

I don't think much more of a southeast shift is in store and a northwest is still possible. We'll turn the fans to medium for you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I still think 4-6 is likely for us South guys, I just want it all. 

Waiting for Tommy to tell is about the packed isobars. Wind should be a big player....then again who knows with this one.


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like most snow starts and falls overnight. And as usual I would like for it to be done by 4am so we have most everything about done by 7


----------



## giggity

You guys who only want 2 inches are failing to realize that after 2 days with 60 degree temps that the ground temps are warm, anything less than 3 inches isn't going to stick anyways, we need it to snow heavily for any chance to plow anything.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Pushin 2 Please;2121816 said:


> Yes, 2" of heavy wet is plenty!


Your insane, I would much rather have 10" of fluffy powder than 2" of concrete... That **** sucked, all that stuff does is kill guys and equipment


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Im insane? Wow..... What I said was 2" of wet **** is all id want if its wet stuff. Yes, we all prefer fluff. Except Pat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

giggity;2121872 said:


> You guys who only want 2 inches are failing to realize that after 2 days with 60 degree temps that the ground temps are warm, anything less than 3 inches isn't going to stick anyways, we need it to snow heavily for any chance to plow anything.


Tell the ground that...........same thing the guys in SE Michigan were saying for their first storm back in Nov\Dec.........many of them ended up with a foot +.


----------



## brianbrich1

One model is still putting a bullseye right on my area for an 8" snow. Tomorrow afternoon there be a little better idea


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;2121872 said:


> You guys who only want 2 inches are failing to realize that after 2 days with 60 degree temps that the ground temps are warm, anything less than 3 inches isn't going to stick anyways, we need it to snow heavily for any chance to plow anything.


Ground is not to warm.


----------



## road2damascus

Southeast today

A LOT TO TALK ABOUT. BOTTOM
LINE UP FRONT HAVE TRENDED SLIGHTLY TOWARD THE 00Z GUIDANCE
FOCUSING HEAVIER PRECIP FARTHER SE. STILL EARLY AND NOT IMPOSSIBLE
LATER RUNS COULD DICTATE ADDITIONAL SHIFTS EITHER BACK NW OR
FARTHER SE AWAY FROM OUR AREA. POTENTIAL STILL EXISTS FOR A BAND
OF SEVERAL INCHES OF HEAVY WET WIND DRIVEN SNOW WEDNESDAY...MAINLY
SE CWA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This thing isn't even on shore yet.........and the way the models are going this season.........let's wait until Friday for the forecast for Wednesday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes;2121904 said:


> This thing isn't even on shore yet.........and the way the models are going this season.........let's wait until Friday for the forecast for Wednesday.


I thought winter was over....? 50" so far this year ready for it to be over... Where you at up there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1;2121908 said:


> I thought winter was over....? 50" so far this year ready for it to be over... Where you at up there.


You serious Clark?

30" so far, give or take. Ending last Thursday we had measurable accumulation 11 days in a row..........that totaled a whopping 2.2".


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let's hope this one goes south. I would be happy with a salting for this one. Just don't want 3 inches of concrete let alone 8 inches.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark Oomkes;2121904 said:


> This thing isn't even on shore yet.........and the way the models are going this season.........let's wait until Friday for the forecast for Wednesday.


I agree. We will know by Friday!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2121688 said:


> Here Blizzard,Blizzard
> 
> I dare ya, double dare!


Here SUMMER SUMMER SUMMER


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;2121866 said:


> Thanks Dad, now please spin those fans around.


There all ready on Ocillate to help with the northerly Ocillation of the Quadrant of down ward vortex force of the greenland block clipper system


----------



## ultimate plow

giggity;2121872 said:


> You guys who only want 2 inches are failing to realize that after 2 days with 60 degree temps that the ground temps are warm, anything less than 3 inches isn't going to stick anyways, we need it to snow heavily for any chance to plow anything.


So If we get 5" we will end up with 2" man your good


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey ultimate do you plow the la fitness in dundee ??


----------



## ultimate plow

dheavychevy38;2121970 said:


> Hey ultimate do you plow the la fitness in dundee ??


I do not. But I am aware of my surroundings as I see you are as well. I did notice the similar looking GM truck in that parking lot with the cat skid with arctic box. I do putz around over in that vicinity though servicing a few properties.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ya i only ask cause i do the two lots to the south with a skiddy. Last time i was out i thought it was your truck over there.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark Oomkes;2121904 said:


> This thing isn't even on shore yet.........and the way the models are going this season.........let's wait until Friday for the forecast for Wednesday.


No way. Then this thread would get boring! The ups and downs get the blood boiling.

Lol.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Pushin 2 Please;2121881 said:


> Im insane? Wow..... What I said was 2" of wet **** is all id want if its wet stuff. Yes, we all prefer fluff. Except Pat.


Sorry misread is all Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes, it's true.... I'm the insane one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NorthernSvc's;2122052 said:


> Sorry misread is all Thumbs Up


All good!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, sharp cut off line.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;2122080 said:


> Wow, sharp cut off line.


East of Gary?


----------



## Ajlawn1

brianbrich1;2122100 said:


> East of Gary?


Local just put them 4-7"... 7-10" for us... Crap going to be 60"+


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2122066 said:


> Yes, it's true.... I'm the insane one.


I think sanity left me 2 blizzards and 3 kids ago. You know, sometimes I roll my head side to side to make sure there's atleast 2 marbles left up there. Clang, clang, clangING.....yep, still there.


----------



## JustJeff

Still up in the air. I'm seeing anywhere from 2"-4" City. Less North, more South. Could be blizzard conditions though, with 40+ MPH winds.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2122146 said:


> Still up in the air. I'm seeing anywhere from 2"-4" City. Less North, more South. Could be blizzard conditions though, with 40+ MPH winds.


You got that right.

Anyone see Tommy yet?


----------



## JustJeff

Who dat???


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;2121989 said:


> I do not. But I am aware of my surroundings as I see you are as well. I did notice the similar looking GM truck in that parking lot with the cat skid with arctic box. I do putz around over in that vicinity though servicing a few properties.





dheavychevy38;2121995 said:


> Ya i only ask cause i do the two lots to the south with a skiddy. Last time i was out i thought it was your truck over there.


I spent a lot of time lapping the U Haul complex right there this past summer. The building directly south of La Fitness I bet I drove around 200 times with my trailer moving boxes.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2122149 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Anyone see Tommy yet?


What about west???


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2122149 said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Anyone see Tommy yet?


Tommy website says accumulation...

Numbers starting to drop 4-6" on 6 o'clock news.... But still alot of "uncertainty"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really don't know, more or less refusing to look at much.

I woke around 2am to a heartbroken shift, then Ron and his bad news this morning at 5. Duxk, I want a 6in push and the last I looked, that's what I expect.

Couldnt give a damn about the European, GFS, Nam. Six is what I want, 6 is what I'm expecting. 

Oh, yea I forgot, maybe a few hours of blizzard like conditions,...not asking for much, I am?


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2122168 said:


> I really don't know, more or less refusing to look at much.
> 
> I woke around 2am to a heartbroken shift, then Ron and his bad news this morning at 5. Duxk, I want a 6in push and the last I looked, that's what I expect.
> 
> Couldnt give a damn about the European, GFS, Nam. Six is what I want, 6 is what I'm expecting.
> 
> Oh, yea I forgot, maybe a few hours of blizzard like conditions,...not asking for much, I am?


Your best bet for 6" might be that Valpo complex since it sounds like more East...


----------



## dheavychevy38

Mark13;2122156 said:


> I spent a lot of time lapping the U Haul complex right there this past summer. The building directly south of La Fitness I bet I drove around 200 times with my trailer moving boxes.


Ya thats the place lol they bought the lot next to it also. You where moving all those big pallet ones ?? They got a semi there now with a fork lift


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1;2122172 said:


> Your best bet for 6" might be that Valpo complex since it sounds like more East...


See you there, I like cream and sugar in my DD Coffee.

I need to wander away from the doom and gloomers here in Illinois


----------



## BUFF

Snowing to the west, 3-5" by morning.


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;2122178 said:


> Ya thats the place lol they bought the lot next to it also. You where moving all those big pallet ones ?? They got a semi there now with a fork lift


Ya, I was moving all them from the Libertyville warehouse to Dundee there with my truck and gooseneck. The mini semi and forklift I've driven a few times, it's like driving a go cart.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2122205 said:


> Snowing to the west, 3-5" by morning.


Rub,Rub,Rub....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2122217 said:


> Rub,Rub,Rub....


It's been really warm and most if not all will melt off, temp is currently about 32*


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like it will start mid to late afternoon Wednesday. Heavy during evening rush then gone around 3-4am?


----------



## rjigto4oje

I need it to end around midnight brian can you please make this happen


----------



## brianbrich1

Pat should be a little happier this morning. Should be an exciting 24 hours.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Busy 24 hours.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2122296 said:


> Pat should be a little happier this morning. Should be an exciting 24 hours.


Like I said I don't give a crap about what these models are saying. It is my destiny, our destiny to make up for this crappy winter.

I may raise the bar.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2122339 said:


> Like I said I don't give a crap about what these models are saying. It is my destiny, our destiny to make up for this crappy winter.
> 
> I may raise the bar.


Most my stuff right on the edge of the crazy 
Line so I'm sure I'll be busy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Screw it, I'm commanding, I'm demanding a white out with 2-3in snow falls rates.

If the Snow wasn't so wet and heavy I'm sure we would have a blizzard warning.



Nws says miss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Are we dead yet?

I'm closing shop right now, just because I'm skeered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701788191389589504
One more shift and we're shafted.


----------



## giggity

So nothing new this morning? Forecasters are still clueless?


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm surprised everyone is not oot getting milk, bread and eggs!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Busy shoring up the roof. Heard it's gunna be that bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje;2122374 said:


> I'm surprised everyone is not oot getting milk, bread and eggs!!!!


Generators and plywood are all but gone at the local Home Cheapos.


----------



## Longae29

Mark Oomkes;2122351 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701788191389589504
> One more shift and we're shafted.


Twitter= written in stone.

I'm just here hoping for the northwest shift. It's what all the kids are talking aboot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;2122408 said:


> Twitter= written in stone.
> 
> I'm just here hoping for the northwest shift. It's what all the kids are talking aboot.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ultimate plow

Well the weatherman people got me in that sliver of 1" of snow on the north side. So when we end up with 8" of golden concrete I will name my gold fish northwest like kanye west


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;2122434 said:


> Well the weatherman people got me in that sliver of 1" off snow on the north side. So when we end up with 8" of golden concrete I will name my gold fish northwest like kanye west


He needs to go away. Forever.


----------



## dieselss

Pushin 2 Please;2122450 said:


> He needs to go away. Forever.


He's gunna be president you know that Ron.


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss;2122487 said:


> He's gunna be president you know that Ron.


50 million in debt he better have one helluva Super PAC... Oh wait he does the Kardashians....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Small northwest shifts......

Pat, too early to talk about Sun/Mon??


----------



## dlcs

Dont forget about me, if you guys get snowmygod in Chicago. It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses. I can be there in a hour because we are getting nothing here. lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;2122516 said:


> Small northwest shifts......
> 
> Pat, too early to talk about Sun/Mon??


It's always to early! Haha

Sunday night cold front comes through with some, well we will see!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

sorry guys it's not going to snow... every single one of my drivers is available tomorrow, and all the trucks are clean and ready... it's too perfect, for all those south of us have fun with the blizzard...


----------



## snowish10

All i ask this storm is for 2-3 inches of snow in naperville and I'll be happy. Can't wait to try out my new hideaways


----------



## rjigto4oje

Skilling said possible blizzard like conditions 40 to 50 mph winds and 7 inches around midway. NW Indiana up to a foot possible. Heavy wet snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2122601 said:


> Skilling said possible blizzard like conditions 40 to 50 mph winds and 7 inches around midway. NW Indiana up to a foot possible. Heavy wet snow


Hello.... If been saying that for days now....lol

Someone has to feed him info....lol


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2122602 said:


> Hello.... If been saying that for days now....lol
> 
> Someone has to feed him info....lol


Sorry Pat I haven't been on in a while. I'm sure skilling appreciates all of your models


----------



## giggity

Still needs to shift north west a little more, don't like it being so close


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2122605 said:


> Sorry Pat I haven't been on in a while. I'm sure skilling appreciates all of your models


My models appreciate me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2122516 said:


> Small northwest shifts......
> 
> Pat, too early to talk about Sun/Mon??


Waiting for this one to clear out before I look at that one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So.....


What is everyones guess?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2122681 said:


> So.....
> 
> What is everyones guess?


Your grumpy.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2122689 said:


> Your grumpy.....


Ur bullseye!


----------



## dieselss

Bahahaha........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Better Jeff than me!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell Ohio can have this snow not us


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2122681 said:


> So.....
> 
> What is everyones guess?


Yes on the grumpy part.

But grumpiness will end for you and southsiders.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think they'll have to issue Blizzard watch/warning late tomorrow.

And a North/Northwest shift/expand is possible.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2122712 said:


> I think they'll have to issue Blizzard watch/warning late tomorrow.
> 
> And a North/Northwest shift/expand is possible.


Cya tactics 0-100"


----------



## brianbrich1

I am going to bed. I'll let you know my guess Friday on totals for tomorrow but I'm sure we will be busy. Pulled in a couple reserve subs for tomorrow afternoon/evening. 

Feel like super bowl last year started the same way. 3-5, then few hours in up to 8, then may see 12 then suddenly we could see localized 18....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R&R Yard Design;2122709 said:


> Hell Ohio can have this snow not us


Hell is in Michigan, not Ohio.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2121688 said:


> Here Blizzard,Blizzard
> 
> I dare ya, double dare!


Bar is raised.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2122744 said:


> Bar is raised.


Superbowl repeat


----------



## JustJeff

No way. We got about 20" in the City for the Superbowl, and we knew it was coming.


----------



## ultimate plow

ATTN olddog........ Hope you can afford them after all that snow you guys down there are going to get

Headlights ON W/ DOT rigids on in first picture.

Headlights OFF W/ DOT rigids on in second picture


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;2122796 said:


> ATTN olddog........ Hope you can afford them after all that snow you guys down there are going to get
> 
> Headlights ON W/ DOT rigids on in first picture.
> 
> Headlights OFF W/ DOT rigids on in second picture


I'll be ordering them, that's for sure. How much and where?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know short notice that all guys but does anybody want to do wings tonight


----------



## Ajlawn1

I'll make that trip, it's not going to snow, radar has had us covered for two hours now and not a flake...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2122835 said:


> I know short notice that all guys but does anybody want to do wings tonight


Fizzle 2016???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2122844 said:


> Fizzle 2016???


No, I've done my job. Call the amounts, the conditions.

Now just got to wait for it to miss us.....


----------



## giggity

Did this thing shift northwest at all overnight?


----------



## giggity

Nevermind, I see they downgraded it quite a bit... all I have to say is WTF


----------



## road2damascus

Recent runs of the rap
and all 4 members of the hopwrf ensemble leave much of cook
county and points west and north completely dry and missed by this
storm altogether. Really not seeing anything conclusive in
satellite or radar imagery that would support making any changes
to our going forecast at this time


----------



## road2damascus

Remember that even a small shift
could mean huge forecast bust potential for areas near the razor
sharp snowfall gradient. Unfortunately this gradient continues to
set up right near the chicago metro area and if latest short range
guidance is correct then little or no snow would accumulate in the
city and points north and west. Just felt a word of caution is
important.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2122849 said:


> Now just got to wait for it to miss us.....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Dang it breezy oot!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lite snow Evergreen Park, 37F


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Batten the hatches.............Red Alert..............Defcon 15.................it's snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowngo

Snowing like a mother in dyer. good luck dudes


----------



## Ajlawn1

So you Chitown guys can be ready this is what 4 hrs under every shade of blue gets ya...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Is that a cemetery


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2122956 said:


> Is that a cemetery


Lmao, IBEW Hall....


----------



## dlcs

How's the fizzard going. Shouldn't you guys be out working or are you waiting until it's all done?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is done! Haha


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;2122988 said:


> It is done! Haha


Well that's about right for this winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bare pavement is still bare.

Salt is holding even better on the other bare pavement. 

It let up a ton in the past half hour, and I see a dry slot forming.


----------



## dheavychevy38

1olddogtwo;2122815 said:


> I'll be ordering them, that's for sure. How much and where?


If you got a in at a napa the are a dealer for them now..


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;2122815 said:


> I'll be ordering them, that's for sure. How much and where?


I bought them on Amazon. 200 give or take the price fluctuates on amazon. Otherwise ultra strobe in Crystal Lake can get them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;2123020 said:


> I bought them on Amazon. 200 give or take the price fluctuates on amazon. Otherwise ultra strobe in Crystal Lake can get them.


Yeah, I'm a tire kicker....I've bought a couple items from them already. I need some snow coins for fall.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to start pushing snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where????????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2123059 said:


> Where????????


Little here, little there. About 1in down


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2123087 said:


> Little here, little there. About 1in down


I was wondering about snow.....keep trying the pills and pump.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We have plenty. Somebody turn it off!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Still nothing sticking here in Winfield...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Grass two inches... Pavement one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

..............


----------



## snowish10

So much for the high totals they said that would happen haha


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm staring out the window, and we barely have the grass covered here, but we were on the edge of the system the whole time anyway. I'm hoping for at least a salt run....


----------



## 2005STX

ground was to worm, pretty much a bust by me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 6 inches here


----------



## Bird21

Bust up here


----------



## rjigto4oje

Just left 127 th and harlem bust here too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2123156 said:


> Just left 127 th and harlem bust here too


We plowed TP, Orl P, OF


----------



## BIG

Nothing is stuck to pavement here in Humboldt Park.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2123169 said:


> We plowed TP, Orl P, OF


Sharp cut off line. I did see alot of lots being salted. Better luck next time Hopefully. Stay safe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ST John is screwed.... No power 
Dark 
Hungry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It can stop now....ah, screw it, I'll take a nap.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where is everyone?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2123307 said:


> Where is everyone?


Just salted some walkways and lots. I did drop the blade and then disconnected it before I went out.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Trying to drive back to our sites... What a mess


----------



## ultimate plow

That was officially the lightest salt run of the year. Everybody must be working hard down south.


----------



## dieselss

Just finished up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Back in snowless IL...

Indy got it hard, doing cleans in my area

My truck took some damage, what a head scratcher, I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh no. What? Operator error?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Supersonic speed

Turbo must of stuck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Back to Indiana Valparaiso


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yea pretty sure all these numbnutts got their blizzard warning days wrong...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WGN has us live right now


----------



## SnowMatt13

North side plays next week


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2123343 said:


> WGN has us live right now


Nice drive by during the interview. The back rack lights gave it away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My bad, Fox doing is @ 9


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2123371 said:


> My bad, Fox doing is @ 9


Show off.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They edited me out on the Fox channel!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2123372 said:


> Show off.....


Anita's my girl


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well back to snowless IL, meed at my office by noon

Thanks for allowing me to visit Jeff


----------



## dieselss

Yea yea....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just saying.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What, no one want to discuss the next one...


----------



## BIG

When's the next one?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Next Nov... It's all done


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2123472 said:


> What, no one want to discuss the next one...


Sure next wensday? Poss salt run or plow event way to early to tell


----------



## SnowMatt13

6-10 day GFS runs would give us what we've had so far this year in one event.
So that means either northern Wisconsin or Florida will be getting a snowstorm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2123510 said:


> 6-10 day GFS runs would give us what we've had so far this year in one event.
> So that means either northern Wisconsin or Florida will be getting a snowstorm.


Very well could be.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2123390 said:


> They edited me out on the Fox channel!


Can you blame them?


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;2123325 said:


> Back to Indiana Valparaiso


Where about, that's my neck of the woods.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;2123546 said:


> Where about, that's my neck of the woods.


Not sure of the name mall,it had to Dick's Sporting Goods, JCPenney and some big ass movie theater. I think it was off Route 49 and two.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2123544 said:


> Can you blame them?


Used to be edited and deleted


----------



## snowngo

the daddy's boy who was supposed to sub for me last night wussed out. said he needed sleep


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2123548 said:


> Not sure of the name mall,it had to Dick's Sporting Goods, JCPenney and some big ass movie theater. I think it was off Route 49 and two.


49 and 30 maybe?


----------



## dieselss

snowngo;2123578 said:


> the daddy's boy who was supposed to sub for me last night wussed out. said he needed sleep


Really. That sucks. I need my beauty sweep....wussy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Off 80/90 it was 8 miles of highway thru hell. Hard pack, wind blown, stuck Semi's and cars. The highway signs were covered, just followed GPS

It was tuff to maintain 60mph


----------



## Ajlawn1

It's just north of 30... Pretty sure 2 and 49. Just south of hospital.


----------



## dieselss

Didn't stop to help anyone out either I bet.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2123593 said:


> Didn't stop to help anyone out either I bet.....


Nope, did not see a damsel in distress.

The roads were closed they shouldn't have been on them.

Those people going to the grocery stores were a hindrance and safety issues are a concern.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Laporte county had state of emergency not sure about Porter...


----------



## dieselss

Porter did to. Cops were blocking 12 west at 249. I don't know why tho?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1;2123599 said:


> Laporte county had state of emergency not sure about Porter...


The entire area did, don't know which is what county.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ST John had no power, there was so many flashes, I thought it was thundersnow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2123602 said:


> The entire area did, don't know which is what county.


You were in Porter, told ya Valpo was where you needed to go for action!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;2123548 said:


> Not sure of the name mall,it had to Dick's Sporting Goods, JCPenney and some big ass movie theater. I think it was off Route 49 and two.


Porters Vale shopping center. Just curious, on average how long does it take you guys to do that mall? I haven't been by there in a while but a few years back there was some really nice equipment sitting on that lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1;2123605 said:


> You were in Porter, told ya Valpo was where you needed to go for action!


It was a haul @ 4 am, on a good day its a hour ride, I made excellent time

WGN and Fox came out and made snow porn. My truck looks small on a 60in TV.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;2123606 said:


> Porters Vale shopping center. Just curious, on average how long does it take you guys to do that mall? I haven't been by there in a while but a few years back there was some really nice equipment sitting on that lot.


1st time I've been there.

It's huge area and a crappy laid out with all those islands.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2123608 said:


> It was a haul @ 4 am, on a good day its a hour ride, I made excellent time
> 
> WGN and Fox came out and made snow porn. My truck looks small on a 60in TV.


I could only imagine there seemed to be a darker band there and one here, I think we were at about 8" +/- here...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Just a heads up....I put all my stock into the 6 to 10 day forecasts and just bought 126 gallons of milk and 248 loafs of bread for next week so you're outta luck if you live by me.
I sure hope the milk doesn't expire by then.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2123613 said:


> Just a heads up....I put all my stock into the 6 to 10 day forecasts and just bought 126 gallons of milk and 248 loafs of bread for next week so you're outta luck if you live by me.
> I sure hope the milk doesn't expire by then.


See my post in Non SE Michigan


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2123614 said:


> See my post in Non SE Michigan


No..........


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pat, I saw your eye candy. That's why I'm starting to think about getting more food cause I may not have enough


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2123615 said:


> No..........


Hahahaha, I think you seen them early this morning and you are traumatized.

Need to stay up one more hour.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2123614 said:


> See my post in Non SE Michigan


Post it here.


----------



## road2damascus

Tuesday night action? Is that what we're talking bout?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2123616 said:


> Pat, I saw your eye candy. That's why I'm starting to think about getting more food cause I may not have enough


You never know, it's been a couple of years since I've been up ur way plowing, pick up few double bar milkyways....you know, just in case.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2123619 said:


> Post it here.


It's wobbles, give me a few minutes to fire up CPU.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I do feel I need to offer a apology. My intend was never hype this last one for most of the area. I thought for sure I 55 and east had a chance of 4-6 and only got 3 or less. And 88 North-northwest was shafted and along the lake front had a chance with inner city.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Having some technical difficulties

Here ya go, bed is calling me

Let the roller coaster start, I won't really start following until Sunday unless it start looking more promising.


----------



## giggity

I didn't even put the plow on my truck yesterday, started drinking at 3pm, was so aggravated I shut the blinds and pretended it wasn't snowing outside and not sticking, didn't even want to see it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Really? Didn't we just do this? 50's and 60's over the weekend and snow mid week? Could it happen again?!?!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;2123680 said:


> Really? Didn't we just do this? 50's and 60's over the weekend and snow mid week? Could it happen again?!?!


Yes sir, wash the trucks, tractor, and the old lady's explorer in a t shirt last Friday. I'm getting the trailers and mowers out Saturday. The only problem though, we didn't get any snow this week. It's our turn next week.


----------



## MR. Elite

I habe Weathertech in channel ventshaes for 99'-16' EXT CAB for sale… There were on the truck for less tan 2 weeks, and are in PERFECT condition!!!! Asking $65 for the set of all 4 pieces only!!! I also have a hood wind deflector the will fit any 99'-16' Excursion or super duty, Also in GREAT condition!!! Asking $45 for hood deflector only!! Feel free to text me at 630-546-0545 anytime if interested… Also open to any reasonable offers on the products….
I also have a few western plow parts still laying around (due to some1 that swore up and down they were going to pick them all up weeks ago….. Im jus looking to give some1 a great deal to start clearing parts out of the way ASAP!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning came to soon!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sure did!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2123738 said:


> Morning came to soon!


Weird, I thought it came at the same time every day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

**** it....I'm going in late.

I really appreciate you guys.


----------



## road2damascus

This just in......

"TOO EARLY TO SAY FOR SURE AND CONFIDENCE IS UNDOUBTEDLY
LOW."

Carry on......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

road2damascus;2124116 said:


> This just in......
> 
> "TOO EARLY TO SAY FOR SURE AND CONFIDENCE IS UNDOUBTEDLY
> LOW."
> 
> Carry on......


So now IS the time to start getting worried.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark Oomkes;2124118 said:


> So now IS the time to start getting worried.


OR buy bread and milk


----------



## MR. Elite

I also have a Brand new in box set of western trip springs, and a pair of ultra mount hook up shoes for sale… Again in any1 is interested in these parts please feel free 2 call me at 630-546-0545
Big changes for my company r right around the corner 4 my Biz… So I'm Just looking to clear all types of parts outta here b4 there lost or broken!!!
Open to any reasonable offers picked up….!!?
I also have a brand new never mounted W/O A-fram brace foe sale….


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;2123613 said:


> Just a heads up....I put all my stock into the 6 to 10 day forecasts and just bought 126 gallons of milk and 248 loafs of bread for next week so you're outta luck if you live by me.
> I sure hope the milk doesn't expire by then.


Figure on something happening late Monday night into early Tuesday morning continuing all day Tuesday. Then while I'm at jury duty I can look out the window and be even more irritated then I already will be from sitting in a room all day doing nothing.


----------



## dheavychevy38

I go back to work monday something good will happen hahahahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys have a lower inter cooler boot for a 6.4 powerstroke. Mine blew a hole in it today. Or if you know of any shops that might have them besides Ford


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be the perfect storm for Ron Tues....2-4 North and South 1-3......?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, yes it could!


----------



## SnowMatt13

And a quick push/salt Thursday. This could be the best week of winter....


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2124469 said:


> Could be the perfect storm for Ron Tues....2-4 North and South 1-3......?


Thought you gave up on winter


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2124480 said:


> Thought you gave up on winter


I did until I invoiced Nov and Jan and got paid....still need to bill out the last three, about 40hrs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a sad side note, I billed the Nov one at the end of December. I had Arctic hold the check, I hid it at home, the Jan check showed up in the mail, I gave her that and told her to pay off my Credit card. She asked about the other check, I said what other check? She said this one, the one I found in ur laptop bag......SOB!

I planned other uses for that 1700.00.


----------



## giggity

The ground is way to warm again, unless we get hammered nothing is going to stick, 2-4 inches will be nothing but wet roads, we just went threw this a week ago, it snowed for 6 hours and nothing accumulated


----------



## Mark Oomkes

giggity;2124485 said:


> The ground is way to warm again, unless we get hammered nothing is going to stick, 2-4 inches will be nothing but wet roads, we just went threw this a week ago, it snowed for 6 hours and nothing accumulated


Mulch too warm, except for that 11"+ we just had.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brianbrich1;2124480 said:


> Thought you gave up on winter


Pat is such a quitter.


----------



## Freshwater

What did you guys get off this last one? Was it a lot of variation like us? We had mostly rain on the east side, then a solid 6-12 from South to north. Heaviest snow in a few years at least. I'll take 50 degrees between storms, as long as we get to plow actual storms.


----------



## brianbrich1

giggity;2124485 said:


> The ground is way to warm again, unless we get hammered nothing is going to stick, 2-4 inches will be nothing but wet roads, we just went threw this a week ago, it snowed for 6 hours and nothing accumulated


Speak for yourself. That idea didn't work down here. It did make for using 1/4 of the salt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2124485 said:


> The ground is way to warm again, unless we get hammered nothing is going to stick, 2-4 inches will be nothing but wet roads, we just went threw this a week ago, it snowed for 6 hours and nothing accumulated


One difference is it falls @ night.

Seems like the south side has been on the rain/snow line or sitting at 32-34 on damn near every event.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;2124485 said:


> The ground is way to warm again, unless we get hammered nothing is going to stick, 2-4 inches will be nothing but wet roads, we just went threw this a week ago, it snowed for 6 hours and nothing accumulated


Ground is fine. Air temps were to high last snow. With that said, I pushed 2-3 inches!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pic with my truck was noon in oak forest. Stick quick too

The others are NWI during day. Temps were 33 to 35F


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2124489 said:


> What did you guys get off this last one? Was it a lot of variation like us? We had mostly rain on the east side, then a solid 6-12 from South to north. Heaviest snow in a few years at least. I'll take 50 degrees between storms, as long as we get to plow actual storms.


Some lots had 2in others had 15-18in


----------



## giggity

When you got 2 feet of course it will stick, 2-4 inches starting as rain after 2 days with 100% sun in the 60's, and 50's tomorrow, there's no way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The Chicago Blizzard of 1967 struck northeast Illinois and northwest Indiana on January 26, 1967 with a record-setting 23 inches (58 cm) of snow falling in Chicago and its suburbs before the storm abated the next morning. To this day, it is the worst blizzard in Chicago history.[1]

The snow fell continuously in Chicago from 5:02 am on Thursday, January 26 until 10:10 am Friday when 23 inches had fallen. The storm played havoc with commuters, stranding thousands of people and leaving an estimated 800 Chicago Transit Authority buses and 50,000 automobiles abandoned on the city streets and expressways.

The blizzard closed both Midway Airport and O'Hare Airport. Ten-foot drifts covered the runways at Midway. Chicago Mayor Richard J. Daley ordered city workers to clear streets around the clock and asked citizens for help.[2] On Friday, the city was virtually shut down and area schools closed.[3]

On Tuesday, January 24 the high had been an unseasonably warm 65 °F. But the temperature started falling the next day. The Chicago area started to recover from the extreme snowfall over the weekend, then it snowed four more inches on Wednesday, February 1. The following Sunday, February 5, another storm dumped ten inches.[3] The 23 inches of snow that fell on Chicago on the 26th and 27th is a record for a single storm. The 19.8 inches (50.3 cm) that fell on January 26-27 is the greatest amount of snow for a 24-hour period. The single day record of 16.4 inches (41.7 cm) for January 26[4] was later broken by the Chicago Blizzard of 1979 when 16.5 inches (41.9 cm) fell.[5] Between January 26 and February 5, 36.5 inches (92.7 cm) of snow fell, which is typical for an entire Chicago winter.[4] Gusts of up to 53 miles per hour caused large snowdrifts to accumulate.[5]


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2124497 said:


> When you got 2 feet of course it will stick, 2-4 inches starting as rain after 2 days with 100% sun in the 60's, and 50's tomorrow, there's no way.


I am NOT necessarily disagreeing with you just saying it is entirely possible

Look at the 1st event of this season, I don't think it had gone below freezing till after it snowed

Now am I feeling this to be a reality push, well let's say I'm not excited yet


----------



## giggity

If they were calling for heavy snow like they were a few days ago, I'd be more than on board saying we'd be plowing. Us guys north of you didn't get squat not even a salt run after it snowed for 8 hours, the grass was barely even covered. Your ground temps are probably colder because of the snow you got.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Our guy is a bit more conservative then NWS. NWS mentioned 3-4 inches.


----------



## Ajlawn1

giggity;2124497 said:


> When you got 2 feet of course it will stick, 2-4 inches starting as rain after 2 days with 100% sun in the 60's, and 50's tomorrow, there's no way.


My lot at 4pm on Wed it snowed hard from 11am on and I never touched the lot. We did presalt early in a.m. and I had to clean the walks a couple times through the day. Obviously overnight into Thurs we had about 8" to cleanup but during the day it was fine. Usually it's opposite lot gets covered before walks so gotta love blacktop. Heading out to paint my walks black today...


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2124495 said:


> Some lots had 2in others had 15-18in


Yeah that's some variation. It's strange being so close to the rain snow line every storm. We don't usually have to deal with it most years.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well to be fair, the 2in was 60 miles west of the higher amounts. I ended up in Valparaiso Indiana


----------



## snowngo

1olddogtwo;2124494 said:


> Pic with my truck was noon in oak forest. Stick quick too
> 
> The others are NWI during day. Temps were 33 to 35F


I've always wanted that harbor freight/hooters lot. no islands and plenty of space to stack piles. the one across the street looks like a nightmare


----------



## brianbrich1

snowngo;2124565 said:


> I've always wanted that harbor freight/hooters lot. no islands and plenty of space to stack piles. the one across the street looks like a nightmare


On 41& 30?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2124575 said:


> On 41& 30?


Yes.....

I'm sure you know Hooters well


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2124589 said:


> Yes.....
> 
> I'm sure you know Hooters well


I do. They just redid the inside. It's purdy

Oh and let's go hawks


----------



## LapeerLandscape

dieselss;2124598 said:


> I do. They just redid the inside. It's purdy
> 
> Oh and let's go wings


Fixed it...Thumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2124598 said:


> I do. They just redid the inside. It's purdy
> 
> Oh and let's go hawks


like button twice soory a little late went plinket practicing


----------



## dieselss

LapeerLandscape;2124601 said:


> Fixed it...Thumbs Up


Nope it was fine the way it was.....Nice try tho.

Plinking practice you say?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Yes plinkets was ok crowed took the wife and kido


----------



## Freshwater

dieselss;2124606 said:


> Nope it was fine the way it was.....Nice try tho.
> 
> Plinking practice you say?


It definitely needed fixing, lol!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here is the 1st NWS guess.


----------



## road2damascus

CONFIDENCE IS STILL MEDIUM AT BEST WITH THE SYSTEM MONDAY NIGHT
THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT

Lots of uncertainty for sure. Just hope it isn't a freezing rain/ice event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2124663 said:


> CONFIDENCE IS STILL MEDIUM AT BEST WITH THE SYSTEM MONDAY NIGHT
> THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT
> 
> Lots of uncertainty for sure. Just hope it isn't a freezing rain/ice event


That's down here by me.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2124667 said:


> That's down here by me.


I read that. No thank you. You can have the ice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1 inch of snow and make it go away.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ohhhh lake effectpayup


----------



## JustJeff

I put the plow on my truck before our last forecasted snow. Never went out. It's still on the truck, so I'm pretty sure we won't have a plowable event (at least for us subs). It's just been that kind of year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LE on the otherside thank God....


----------



## giggity

I just steamed cleaned all the carpets and seats in my truck, detailed the crap out of it and waxed it.. Maybe it will work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Washed today and ready for a beating


----------



## JustJeff

Holy crap Pat. What's all that stuff in your back seat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Back seat?

I don't have a stinkin backseat.


----------



## giggity

Is that 10.2 at ohare? I thought jim Ramsey was dead


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Freshwater;2124641 said:


> It definitely needed fixing, lol!!!


Yes it did. Did you watch the alumni game the other night. I got chills seeing all those old big name players back together. Cant believe the turtle had the nerve to show up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2124713 said:


> Is that 10.2 at ohare? I thought jim Ramsey was dead


You not the only one

Got that pic from Dennis


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2124706 said:


> Holy crap Pat. What's all that stuff in your back seat?


Im a big Dewalt guy.


----------



## JustJeff

I've got the same miter saw. What's with all of the drills though? Do you carry tools for the company?


----------



## 2005STX

1olddogtwo;2124725 said:


> Im a big Dewalt guy.


Dewalt makes a good drill but is not as powerful as Makita and the batteries last longer. I have the first gen dewalt mider saw and its still going stong. Just watched channel 7 and phil shwartz said 2-5 inches and he was rite on with the last storm, he said nothing was going to stick.


----------



## 2005STX

1olddogtwo;2124701 said:


> Washed today and ready for a beating


I like your truck. Mine was nice like that for about a month.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2005STX;2124751 said:


> I like your truck. Mine was nice like that for about a month.


She might be on the sale block.

I have the 12in slide also, it's about 15 years old. Been locked in to Dewalt since the 7.2 cordless.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2124744 said:


> I've got the same miter saw. What's with all of the drills though? Do you carry tools for the company?


Yea, in the last year I've been running most of our larger commercial projects.


----------



## 2005STX

1olddogtwo;2124769 said:


> She might be on the sale block.
> 
> I have the 12in slide also, it's about 15 years old. Been locked in to Dewalt since the 7.2 cordless.


lol. I think I still have a 7.2 in my basement. Why are you gonna sell the truck it look brand new


----------



## Mark13

Harleyjeff;2124706 said:


> Holy crap Pat. What's all that stuff in your back seat?


I think the stuff in place of the back seat is to keep him awake and annoyed. Rattle rattle rattle, thud thud thud thud, clunk, squeek squeek, rattle, clunk clunk, thud.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;2124777 said:


> I think the stuff in place of the back seat is to keep him awake and annoyed. Rattle rattle rattle, thud thud thud thud, clunk, squeek squeek, rattle, clunk clunk, thud.


Actually, it's very quite. I can't stand crap moving and knocking around.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2005STX;2124772 said:


> lol. I think I still have a 7.2 in my basement. Why are you gonna sell the truck it look brand new


Going on 60k, also most two years old.

I really don't need a 350 anymore, besides I usually replace at 40k or one year.

Thinking about 2017 raptor.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2124783 said:


> Going on 60k, also most two years old.
> 
> I really don't need a 350 anymore, besides I usually replace at 40k or one year.
> 
> Thinking about 2017 raptor.


Really? Gonna hang your V on there like that guy did with the Wideout? If you have to carry company tools, you should have a company truck or van as well.


----------



## 2005STX

1olddogtwo;2124783 said:


> Going on 60k, also most two years old.
> 
> I really don't need a 350 anymore, besides I usually replace at 40k or one year.
> 
> Thinking about 2017 raptor.


Would you put a plow on the raptor? I actually thought about getting one myself but after researching it they don't recommend it. But a few guys have done it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2124789 said:


> Really? Gonna hang your V on there like that guy did with the Wideout? If you have to carry company tools, you should have a company truck or van as well.


Huh, you couldn't pay me enough to drive a yellow ServiceMaster truck. I don't pay for fuel, tolls etc.

Seriously thinking about selling everything. I'll use a Arctic truck or equipment.

I have big changes coming up in a couple of months, we'll see.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2124782 said:


> Actually, it's very quite. I can't stand crap moving and knocking around.


I'm the same way, I'll stop the truck to find what's rattling or making noise if it's not obvious.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2005STX;2124791 said:


> Would you put a plow on the raptor? I actually thought about getting one myself but after researching it they don't recommend it. But a few guys have done it.


My Vee is 11-4 1100lbs...it would kill a raptor. I was surprised that one raptor held the WO so well.

I put a mid-weight on a 2015 F150 last month, that was pushing the stock front end.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;2124794 said:


> I'm the same way, I'll stop the truck to find what's rattling or making noise if it's not obvious.


Exactly.... That sh!t would drive me nuts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyways 3-5 North of 88, 2-3 South.

I'm being conservative up north and wishful thinking down south @ this point.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2124792 said:


> Huh, you couldn't pay me enough to drive a yellow ServiceMaster truck. I don't pay for fuel, tolls etc.
> 
> Seriously thinking about selling everything. I'll use a Arctic truck or equipment.
> 
> I have big changes coming up in a couple of months, we'll see.


Yes big changes, "neighbor"!!!!!


----------



## 2005STX

1olddogtwo;2124800 said:


> Anyways 3-5 North of 88, 2-3 South.
> 
> I'm being conservative up north and wishful thinking down south @ this point.


I hope it sticks I need to make up for all the break downs I have had this year. I have had more issues this year with equipment that any other and we have had no snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You can cash the check


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2124816 said:


> You can cash the check


Wow. Holy $h!t. We haven't heard that in a long time. Have fun northern guys!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2124827 said:


> Wow. Holy $h!t. We haven't heard that in a long time. Have fun northern guys!


Sharing is caring


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That rain that just came through could have been 2-4 inches of snow. It poured! 

Sharing is caring is my line! 

Hahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

MR. Elite;2123732 said:


> I habe Weathertech in channel ventshaes for 99'-16' EXT CAB for sale… There were on the truck for less tan 2 weeks, and are in PERFECT condition!!!! Asking $65 for the set of all 4 pieces only!!! I also have a hood wind deflector the will fit any 99'-16' Excursion or super duty, Also in GREAT condition!!! Asking $45 for hood deflector only!! Feel free to text me at 630-546-0545 anytime if interested… Also open to any reasonable offers on the products….
> I also have a few western plow parts still laying around (due to some1 that swore up and down they were going to pick them all up weeks ago….. Im jus looking to give some1 a great deal to start clearing parts out of the way ASAP!!!


ALL PARTS SOLD… Thank U sir!!
……….. NOW WHO NEEDS A TRUCK, CAR OR ANY OTHER TYPE OF VEHILE BUILT….!!??


----------



## ultimate plow

What is this sharing is caring all about. lol

I got the cops called on me today by some rude lady. 250.00 lawn bill she owes lol been avoiding me for 2 years. Finally saw her and kindly knocked on her door for 2 minutes as then doorbell ringing got more vigorous. They where there quick too as if I was breaking in, I could imagine what she said when she called 911. I could care less about the money now it was the point I guess. Id surley still pocket that though. :realmad:


----------



## ultimate plow

three tu Fi inch ??? ill take it, then a salting on thursday be cool!!! prsport


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo;2124792 said:


> Huh, you couldn't pay me enough to drive a yellow ServiceMaster truck. I don't pay for fuel, tolls etc.
> 
> Seriously thinking about selling everything. I'll use a Arctic truck or equipment.
> 
> I have big changes coming up in a couple of months, we'll see.


Had the same thought about selling my equipment a couple of weeks ago. Either that, or buying a bunch more and going all in. Still not sure, but I keep catching myself looking at Craigslist for skidsteers every day, so that lets me know which way I am leaning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2005STX;2124811 said:


> I hope it sticks I need to make up for all the break downs I have had this year. I have had more issues this year with equipment that any other and we have had no snow.


Seems like that's the way it goes, crappy year and tons of breakdowns. Busy year and the equipment works fine.

Just awesome, a northwest shift and earlier start time, 1 of my main guys just had his kid overnight. Hopefully I can talk him into plowing tonight at least.


----------



## giggity

Last storm missed me 40 miles to the south, now this one is 40 miles to the north, just can't win


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes;2124910 said:



> Seems like that's the way it goes, crappy year and tons of breakdowns. Busy year and the equipment works fine.
> 
> Just awesome, a northwest shift and earlier start time, 1 of my main guys just had his kid overnight. Hopefully I can talk him into plowing tonight at least.


Movin on up... To the northwest... To a deluxe city in Meatchickin....


----------



## 2005STX

giggity;2124915 said:


> Last storm missed me 40 miles to the south, now this one is 40 miles to the north, just can't win


Im pretty sure you will get something out of this storm you are far enough north. If we do its a bonus cause its march


----------



## JustJeff

How is it a bonus if it's March? Ppppsssssstttttt. It's still February by the way.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well, it's not the first time loading up with salt and hooking up the plow in shorts and a t-shirt. Bet it won't be the last. Gonna love it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2125076 said:


> Well, it's not the first time loading up with salt and hooking up the plow in shorts and a t-shirt. Bet it won't be the last. Gonna love it!


Y u hooking up plow?


----------



## Sawboy

Hooked up all three and got everything faced out. GUARANDAMNTEED BUST now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2125078 said:


> Y u hooking up plow?


Although it only takes seconds, I'd rather take it off at 3am than put it on!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Southside won't need plows.


----------



## snowngo

1olddogtwo;2125093 said:


> Southside won't need plows.


What about at/near your hooters lot in Schererville ? I'm loaded but haven't put the plow on.


----------



## dieselss

snowngo;2125137 said:


> What about at/near your hooters lot in Schererville ? I'm loaded but haven't put the plow on.


Nothing it's gunna miss us


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've kinda wrote this one off for the southside. Just not feeling it. I have no plans on mounting plow.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## snowngo

dieselss;2125140 said:


> Nothing it's gunna miss us


Cool but hopefully a salt. nothing sadder than having to unload


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snowngo don't feel bad. I went to check some stuff on the trucks today. One spreader is still half full from last week. At least this way I will only have to put 2 buckets in this time. How nice of the guys to tell me that they didn't use much salt.


----------



## road2damascus

Soooo now it aint looking so good?


----------



## captshawn

Been steady snow in Winthrop harbor for about a hour now and just under 1/2" on my deck and pavement just wet


----------



## road2damascus

Grayslake. Pavement was 37 at 7pm. Still wet.


----------



## ao31

road2damascus;2125241 said:


> Grayslake. Pavement was 37 at 7pm. Still wet.


Same for North Barrington


----------



## grkstl2

Skilling just said dusting to 1/2 inch for south suburbs. Midway 1.2 inches


----------



## dlcs

I'm sick of this crap. Now they say Thursday looks better. 3hrs ago it poured and nothing now but wind. I guess it's the wait and see game tonight.


----------



## Bird21

What a Bust
Dusting - 1/2" Lake Zurich


Unbelievable


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bird21;2125309 said:


> What a Bust
> Dusting - 1/2" Lake Zurich
> 
> Unbelievable


It does seem to be underperforming. Not quite ready to call it a bust on this side yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Must be all the "uncertainty" and "dry air" kicking in...


----------



## brianbrich1

Certainly not looking like its going to do anything much on the south side if anything. Before going to bed future cast showed by 4-5am we should be getting something. Now all the way through 9am everything well north


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting...........we were "upgraded" to a Winter Storm Warning. 

Allegedly 5" during the day and another 2" tonight.


----------



## brianbrich1

Seems to be well north of the city and pulling north east and tightening its snow band right in line with grand rapids


----------



## MULCH CENTER

Bird21;2125309 said:


> What a Bust
> Dusting - 1/2" Lake Zurich
> 
> Unbelievable


Yup- Barely an inch at Fox Lake, Il.

Think somebody clipped the wings on this Alberta Clipper. Sure is not moving very fast tho.


----------



## captshawn

About 3" on grass in Winthrop Harbor and a light 1" pavement still snowing decent


----------



## road2damascus

Less than inch Grayslake 
Barely a dusting in Northbrook most of the pavement is wet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

brianbrich1;2125315 said:


> Seems to be well north of the city and pulling north east and tightening its snow band right in line with grand rapids


Yeah....it does.

I'm more than willing to share with you guys.


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes;2125322 said:


> Yeah....it does.
> 
> I'm more than willing to share with you guys.


What, you gunna turn on the fan and blow it back here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ah, that was a good night of sleep.


----------



## 4wydnr

1olddogtwo;2125335 said:


> Ah, that was a good night of sleep.


Agreed, except the alarm for the hog barn went off at 2am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Woke to this


----------



## snowngo

nothing but rain here. they're saying snow after 1:00, if not we'll be empting the salters for the first time this year. I'd keep it in there but it's going to get down to the teens tonight.


----------



## captshawn

Check bounced...lol


----------



## giggity

Any truth to this for thursday?


----------



## Ajlawn1

giggity;2125472 said:


> Any truth to this for thursday?


Thurs is in there somewhere but your looking today till next week...


----------



## brianbrich1

That's the 180hr map


----------



## giggity

Ajlawn1;2125483 said:


> Thurs is in there somewhere but your looking today till next week...


Only snow that is forecasted is for Thursday and friday. Possible 70 degree next week and lots of rain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Temps in the 20s


Thursday:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let me try this again


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo;2125493 said:


> Let me try this again


Looks like downstate will be getting the heaviest according to that map?


----------



## scottL

I want to be a weatherman!

Great gig. No chance of being fired. Why did they mess with the model maps a few years back....Haven't been right since. Oh, yeah...data needed to support global warming.

I still want to be a weatherman payup

Thursday is the next chance.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Run for the hills


----------



## dieselss

Just started in e.c.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2125534 said:


> Just started in e.c.


Eastern Centucky?


----------



## snowngo

dieselss;2125534 said:


> Just started in e.c.


dusting in highland and Merrillville but enough for a salting


----------



## DJP2829

We manage property and just got a home back from a tenant in Libertyville. Can anyone plow the drive (one car width about 50-60'), shovel front walk and walkway before noon tomorrow? Please PM me if interested for address. I can also send pic that shows drive/walks. Thanks.


----------



## DJP2829

DJP2829;2125655 said:


> We manage property and just got a home back from a tenant in Libertyville. Can anyone plow the drive (one car width about 50-60'), shovel front walk and walkway before noon tomorrow? Please PM me if interested for address. I can also send pic that shows drive/walks. Thanks.


Job is has been contracted--thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DJP2829;2125655 said:


> We manage property and just got a home back from a tenant in Libertyville. Can anyone plow the drive (one car width about 50-60'), shovel front walk and walkway before noon tomorrow? Please PM me if interested for address. I can also send pic that shows drive/walks. Thanks.


Mike, this has ur name on it.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2125669 said:


> Mike, this has ur name on it.


Just logged on. Now I understand your text earlier. I'm beat. Anything tomorrow night?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

0-20" of snow rain sleet... possible tornadocane as well


----------



## brianbrich1

The timing of this next one looks to suck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well at least we ruled out ground temperatures yesterday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Tornadocane.............I like it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter shows up in march....could be the best week of the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I remember a couple weeks ago everybody want to throw the towel in


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowMatt13;2125864 said:


> Winter shows up in march....could be the best week of the season.


18+ inches in a week. Could be.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2125868 said:


> I remember a couple weeks ago everybody want to throw the towel in


Hahaha... I thought you threw it in already.. I personally was ok if winter never showed up this year


----------



## Ajlawn1

My towel has been in for a month at least starting to get old real quick...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2125868 said:


> I remember a couple weeks ago everybody want to throw the towel in


I wanted to put a "few" more hours on the new tractor. Not a crap load in 2 nights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2125874 said:


> Hahaha... I thought you threw it in already.. I personally was ok if winter never showed up this year


My toewl thrown in I'm guessing the amounts

I never said it was over


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Im just tired of getting all the guys rallied up and redy to go just to text them later telling them it was a bust... if it's gonna snow then snow, all these misses are bullshnit


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;2125895 said:


> Im just tired of getting all the guys rallied up and redy to go just to text them later telling them it was a bust... if it's gonna snow then snow, all these misses are bullshnit


Exactly how I feel


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;2036802 said:


> This thread should have been named: Negative Nancys Chicago season 2015 - 2016


Remember I said this in October


----------



## Ajlawn1

NorthernSvc's;2125895 said:


> Im just tired of getting all the guys rallied up and redy to go just to text them later telling them it was a bust... if it's gonna snow then snow, all these misses are bullshnit


Would that be considered "whiteballs".....:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

NorthernSvc's;2125895 said:


> Im just tired of getting all the guys rallied up and redy to go just to text them later telling them it was a bust... if it's gonna snow then snow, all these misses are bullshnit


Yep. Absolutely THIS


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Ajlawn1;2125916 said:


> Would that be considered "whiteballs".....:laughing:


Lol!Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter weather advisory.


----------



## grkstl2

Do I dare say what Skilling just reported?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

grkstl2;2126164 said:


> Do I dare say what Skilling just reported?


Do tell I'm driving won't be home for an hour or so


----------



## grkstl2

2.8 at midway, generally speaking 2-3.


----------



## road2damascus

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS, TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 3 INCHES
ARE EXPECTED, WITH LOCALIZED AMOUNTS UP TO 4 INCHES.

11pm tonight thru 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't be surprised if it starts closer to 4 a.m.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

to bad it couldn't keep going untill like 6 PM- that way I could have all night to do the resi routes...I hate trying to do work during the day - people suck at driving


----------



## JustJeff

Nice salt run last night. I'd take another one tonight, but a push is almost as good, and I sure won't turn it down.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got sick two hours sgo


----------



## grkstl2

1olddogtwo;2126220 said:


> Got sick two hours sgo


Something is going around, i got hit monday and still fighting it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2126183 said:


> Don't be surprised if it starts closer to 4 a.m.


That's fine!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2126220 said:


> Got sick two hours sgo


Didn't know it could transfer via text.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2126220 said:


> Got sick two hours sgo


Get well soon and rest, you have to be at your best for your next tv appearance. Hehe.

Seriously sit this one out if possible and take care ot yourself


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh the 1 -2 that its down too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-2, more than enough! 1 is plenty!


----------



## road2damascus

Any reports of white stuff hitting the ground yet?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

a very light dusting on un treated stuff in lansing. but looking at the radar it is drying up


----------



## road2damascus

Just flurries up here.


----------



## road2damascus

Not liking the radar right now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All Hype...ooooooo big snow..2-4...what translates .50...hey but it's Springtime here in Chicago


----------



## Longae29

Just even for you guys? We were hoping for a salting but Noaa dropped any accumulation from graph and lowered pops to 20%


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Couple of salt runs


I've never felt this sick


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2126368 said:


> I've never felt this sick


Shouldn't have had that gas station sushi.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Had to push a few spots. What a joke. I want the wheather man's job


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;2126369 said:


> Shouldn't have had that gas station sushi.


But it was speedway

@ 5pm I was fine, by 630 when I got home, I couldn't get warm, couldn't stand.

bed by 8 in long johns, headache, joint pain, up and turn pissing every 2hrs. I got into a couching episode twice, thought my stomach was going to come out my throat

This is horrible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Uh oh............the last time you guys got nothing, we got hammered. 

Not ready for more snow, for that matter, it can wait a week to snow again, I might be recovered physically by then. Might.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2126390 said:


> But it was speedway
> 
> @ 5pm I was fine, by 630 when I got home, I couldn't get warm, couldn't stand.
> 
> bed by 8 in long johns, headache, joint pain, up and turn pissing every 2hrs. I got into a couching episode twice, thought my stomach was going to come out my throat
> 
> This is horrible.


If it is contagious, stay away, I don't want that. All I had was a cold that made my head feel like a bowling ball.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2126393 said:


> If it is contagious, stay away, I don't want that. All I had was a cold that made my head feel like a bowling ball.


I had licked that post before submitting it


----------



## giggity

With the looks of it spring is here, I'm so ready to write this winter off. Time to start putting things away, we burned up most of our salt last night. Time to start working on the boat!


----------



## captshawn

giggity;2126470 said:


> With the looks of it spring is here, I'm so ready to write this winter off. Time to start putting things away, we burned up most of our salt last night. Time to start working on the boat!


Been working on mine for a couple weeks now and let the buffing marathon begin next week.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2126393 said:


> All I had was a cold that made my head feel like a bowling ball.


So your ego was deflated eh.....:whistling::whistling:


----------



## road2damascus

Snowing again in Grayslake. Moving south.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks. And c'mon darling stop something would ja


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Whelp that's it for me.... Plows are coming off next week, see yall next year!


----------



## Phil1747

What's everybody feeling for tomorrow night into Saturday think there will be anything up in the northern suburbs


----------



## ultimate plow

Phil1747;2126654 said:


> What's everybody feeling for tomorrow night into Saturday think there will be anything up in the northern suburbs


Hopefully a salt for everybody before the big one in april. Our highlighted events will be november and april lol


----------



## road2damascus

A two to three hour period of snow will occur this
evening, mainly along and north of interstate 80. Minor
accumulations up to an inch are possible.


----------



## captshawn

Just heard just west of Rockford has heavy snow at the moment


----------



## road2damascus

Going to warm up right after it snows. I got some salt to dump so I'll be out afterwards.


----------



## road2damascus

The primary timing
for the chicago metro looks to be between 9 pm and midnight.
Wetter quality of the snow and temperatures of 31-35 should limit
much for accumulation on pavement...though grassy surfaces will
probably see a quick coat in north of i-80 communities. South of
i-80 more limited time and forcing for saturation will provide
more virga /radar echoes not reaching the ground/ than
precipitation...so no accumulation forecast.


----------



## captshawn

Sticking on pavement near Fox Lake


----------



## Mark13

I'm in Rockton (north of Rockford) currently and it's been snowing hard for about an hour. Concrete is covered, blacktop is sort of slushy.


----------



## ultimate plow

Just enough to salt here in mchenry county


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Everything melted down here. Just covers the piles of dog crap in the grass. Lol


----------



## road2damascus

Salted areas that never see the sun. Some concrete walkways too.


----------



## snowngo

Put 2016 in the books . Taking one salter off this week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Have you checked your salt pile lately omg?


----------



## snowish10

Who else has projects to start now that it's getting warm??? I do! Putting in a accessory fuse box in my truck finally.


----------



## dieselss

Little foggy out there


----------



## road2damascus

Was actually kind of chilly this morning....but not cold : (


----------



## Ajlawn1

Any protesters have a 80 or 55 blocked heading that way....


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2129405 said:


> Little foggy out there


i drove through hammond about 1 hour ago was still foggy or should i say hazy burning leavs or bbqing


----------



## dieselss

Gun shot smoke, it wafts.
Why didn't you stop and say hi


----------



## Ajlawn1

Coming through now stinks like sulfur at Burr Street


----------



## dieselss

Shi++++ers full. Bahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well, I've made a decision


Tomorrow, I'm going bill the Valentine's Day snow storm and the blizzard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2129569 said:


> Well, I've made a decision
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going bill the Valentine's Day snow storm and the blizzard.


Does that mean your snot culture came back negative?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark Oomkes;2129570 said:


> Does that mean your snot culture came back negative?


Problem was Mark he kept having his dog pee in a cup for him being treated for Dog flu


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DIRISHMAN;2129573 said:


> Problem was Mark he kept having his dog pee in a cup for him being treated for Dog flu


Lmao........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2129570 said:


> Does that mean your snot culture came back negative?


Went to the emergency care today, and now I have pneumonia


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2129627 said:


> Went to the emergency care today, and now I have pneumonia


That sucks, get some rest and get better.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Take 3 deep breaths twice a day......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer;2129630 said:


> Take 3 deep breaths twice a day......


Sounds like the instructions on my inhaler.....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2129627 said:


> Went to the emergency care today, and now I have pneumonia


Well that's a bummer..... you're probably going to miss oot on Green Beer and Corned Beef and Cabbage in Thursday.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2129627 said:


> Went to the emergency care today, and now I have pneumonia


Hope you feel better. Better take pneumonia serious.


----------



## road2damascus

This just in....

7lb 11oz
20"
Healthy girl


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;2130861 said:


> This just in....
> 
> 7lb 11oz
> 20"
> Healthy girl


U mean just out?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater;2129658 said:


> Hope you feel better. Better take pneumonia serious.


Still jacked up


----------



## dieselss

road2damascus;2130861 said:


> This just in....
> 
> 7lb 11oz
> 20"
> Healthy girl


Congrats....


----------



## JustJeff

Congrats Mike! Are you finally done now? If not, you're going to have to start giving them numbers instead of names!


----------



## road2damascus

Thanks guys.

Jeff, I just emailed the doc for a reference for vasectomy. Think it's for real this time. 

Hope you feel better pat.


----------



## Sawboy

Congrats Mike!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

I've got a couple of sets of tin snips. I can take care of it for you.


----------



## road2damascus

Thanks guys. And thanks for the offer on the tin snips jeff. So far my dear friends have gave me options.

Jeff: tin snips
A real Cowboy out west: bull banners
Guy I work with: steel toe boots
A friend from Canada texted me his dogs veterinarian number


----------



## JustJeff

"Like"!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Its official spring is here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2131395 said:


> Its official spring is here.


So.,.... I know what ur saying, when is spring wing night next?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2131410 said:


> So.,.... I know what ur saying, when is spring wing night next?


When your not contagious.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh.....

Well that could be a minute, how about If I promise not spray everyone with half eaten TMI?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You didn't spray everybody. You sprayed me. 

Congrats on new addition Mike!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sharing is caring


----------



## giggity

http://tswails.com/wow-big-snow-numbers-on-the-table

Uh oh, thoughts olddog?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain here. Maybe wet flakes at the end of system. Mmmmmm wet!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity;2131518 said:


> http://tswails.com/wow-big-snow-numbers-on-the-table
> 
> Uh oh, thoughts olddog?


I haven't looked at anything in two weeks, no interest.


----------



## SnowMatt13

With most major models placing accumulating snow north of the border besides the euro I wouldn't worry too much. If the rest trend south in the next 48 hours then we'll talk white stuff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2131602 said:


> With most major models placing accumulating snow north of the border besides the euro I wouldn't worry too much. If the rest trend south in the next 48 hours then we'll talk white stuff


Exactly.

I'm refusing to get excited without better agreement.


----------



## giggity

Just like every other storm this year I'm sure it will go north


----------



## JustJeff

Man, I just spent 275.00 getting my truck detailed, waxed and buffed. Now I might have to ruin it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;2131656 said:


> Just like every other storm this year I'm sure it will go north


Let's hope so!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Channel 7 has a dopplar radar station. just west of aurora, they called it dopplar max, time will tell is it will help with forcasting or during an event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2131970 said:


> Channel 7 has a dopplar radar station. just west of aurora, they called it dopplar max, time will tell is it will help with forcasting or during an event


Just seen that. May have to hack into live feed


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2131971 said:


> Just seen that. May have to hack into live feed


look out Cheryl Scott. Cause dogs on the prowl


----------



## road2damascus

WILL NEED TO MONITOR FOR AT LEAST A BRIEF PERIOD OF LIGHT TO
MODERATE SNOW THURSDAY. SO AT THIS TIME...ANY SNOW AMOUNTS ARE
EXPECTED TO BE VERY MINOR

I put away about 50% in storage so that gives us a 50/50 chance for snow right?


----------



## road2damascus

A rain/snow
mix which develops from northwest to the east-southeast during the
day looks to occur with thermal profiles and surface temps warm
enough to prevent any significant accumulation. Perhaps a slushy
tenth or two may accumulate by later in the afternoon/evening
across the north half of the area.


----------



## giggity

Great way to end the season with another major storm just missing us again...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What is our official total, anyone know?


----------



## Ajlawn1

66.1" here....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1;2132344 said:


> 66.1" here....


I was there.... Once, just billed it yesterday along with the Valentine's event.

What's ur avg?


----------



## brianbrich1

What's our avg? 37?


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2132359 said:


> I was there.... Once, just billed it yesterday along with the Valentine's event.
> 
> What's ur avg?


64ish.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

giggity;2132316 said:


> Great way to end the season with another major storm just missing us again...


Perfect way to end what turned out to be a great season!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;2132521 said:


> Perfect way to end what turned out to be a great season!


Great season......when,where, what?

Vote for banning and gooded wings soon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It was a great season. Well for some of us it was!


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2132558 said:


> Great season......when,where, what?
> 
> Vote for banning and gooded wings soon


You know I still have a gift card to buffalo wild wings. I'll buy the first round


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2132654 said:


> You know I still have a gift card to buffalo wild wings. I'll buy the first round


Next week..,.?


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2132697 said:


> Next week..,.?


If not by Tuesday I'm out. Will be in San Diego for a week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2132717 said:


> If not by Tuesday I'm out. Will be in San Diego for a week.


Re-enlisting?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Saturday ???


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2132723 said:


> Re-enlisting?


Officially retired so not happening. Would probably fail the physical in the first 60 seconds. Will be spending a day at camp Pendleton to catch up with a few friends still there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2132726 said:


> Officially retired so not happening. Would probably fail the physical in the first 60 seconds. Will be spending a day at camp Pendleton to catch up with a few friends still there.


Semper Fi

Have a good trip and don't forget to drop off the side by side


----------



## Phil1747

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall
How accurate are these numbers? 
This snow stuff is starting to hurt concrete work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Phil1747;2132781 said:


> http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall
> How accurate are these numbers?
> This snow stuff is starting to hurt concrete work


Those are our certified numbers.

Key word is "certified"


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2132697 said:


> Next week..,.?


No this Saturday. The day b4 easter . Hows homewood so its closer 4 jeff and brian


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm down for anytime except this weekend.... Working doubles.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No way this weekend. To busy with holiday.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Ok hows aboot next weekend


----------



## dieselss

Next week sounds good to me


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee says 4 to 8 up here by tomorrow???
Pat, Ron??


----------



## road2damascus

4-8 sounds right.....I pulled stakes and half my snow gear is cleaned and stored....lol.

Nws discussion:

GUIDANCE IS FAIRLY BULLISH WITH POTENTIAL FOR
ACCUMULATING SNOW ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL IL DURING THE LATE
AFTERNOON...AND WHILE SOME ACCUMULATION IS LIKELY...3-4 INCHES
INDICATED BY VARIOUS WRF RUNS MAY BE OVERDONE. EVEN SO...IT DOES
APPEAR THAT SOME ACCUMULATION CAN BE EXPECTED ACROSS FAR NORTH
CENTRAL AND NORTHERN IL WITH PERHAPS AN INCH ON GRASSY OR ELEVATED
SURFACES.


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like from 5pm to 10pm is when the snow comes. We will see.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;2133418 said:


> John Dee says 4 to 8 up here by tomorrow???
> Pat, Ron??


I can't see that at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pouring rain in South Elgin.... 36F


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2133418 said:


> John Dee says 4 to 8 up here by tomorrow???
> Pat, Ron??


Check date


----------



## brianbrich1

Holy wind and rain batman


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2133452 said:


> Holy wind and rain batman


Sun just came out in Elgin


----------



## road2damascus

Accumulations of a few inches are
still possible...especially on grassy areas...but we currently
continue to mention more conservative amounts around an
inch...especially north of a line from near dixon...northeastward to
waukegan


----------



## SnowMatt13

I double checked, and when I did I saw another model run that puts down over 5. Looking at what is out there I can't believe we will see more than an inch or two on the grass which doesn't worry me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That model date was the 17th of march


----------



## road2damascus

Snowing in skokie.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sky report?

Going out at 2 for full...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Anything elevated here is ice. Spotty black ice patches elsewhere. 
Pat you were right in the date!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing in DG or south. Everything dry.

I'm surprised his site wasn't updated.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I was too. Funny though I saw another model run, I think it was the NAM, around midday that gave us just over 5.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On side note. Sunday going to power wash plow and prep it for storage at my shop. 

It's available for sale at right price. The mount and wiring are also available. Mount fits 08 thru 16 SuperDuty.

The plow itself is a 2014 9-6 MVP3 SS with wings making it 11-4. I would say in the neighborhood of 1100 lbs. Guessing maybe 1/2 worn off cutting edge. Ext wings in fairly good shape. I did BLAST a bolder at the edge of a driveway doing 30 or so the previous season and it was repaired and no problems this past season. It had teaked the steel behind the rubber. I was actually surprised how little damage it got cause I relocated the rock across drive into front yard. It also has a 20 or so LED light bar wired in into the high beam.

Installation also can be done with purchase.

I'm not going post a asking price, research and make offer or PM me.

The window of interest is less then 48 hours til it goes up on rack.


----------



## road2damascus

Utah salt flats in parking lots in gurnee.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in Oak Brook....purple slicer is free to pick up from lot...few tons down


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2133689 said:


> I'm in Oak Brook....purple slicer is free to pick up from lot...few tons down


Just bring your broom, shovel and 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Sawboy

That plow sure would look purty on my Duallie


----------



## road2damascus

Did anyone here salt? Maybe snowmatt?


----------



## brianbrich1

road2damascus;2133703 said:


> Did anyone here salt? Maybe snowmatt?


Nope not even my hospitals


----------



## SnowMatt13

One bridge in town. By us it was elevated surfaces. Just north over the border if you didn't salt you got ice. Mchenry county dot was out in our neck but that was about it from what I know.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I salted some French fries for dinner. That's about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Polar vortex next weekend some models are predicting snow


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2133972 said:


> Polar vortex next weekend some models are predicting snow


I new if I went out of town for the first time in years it would


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2133976 said:


> I new if I went out of town for the first time in years it would


just saying....


----------



## brianbrich1

Oh well what can I do. At least its a weekend


----------



## rjigto4oje

I actually thought about cutting the grass soon the backyard almost needs it. Plows have been put away for awhile.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Its been awhile 
LET'S GO HAWK'S


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Easter Ya'll


----------



## dieselss

Happy Easter. Don't pick up the steaming egg tho.


----------



## road2damascus

How's the polar vortex unfolding...


----------



## road2damascus

Another salt run tease. Ground/grass is covered up here


----------



## rjigto4oje

A tad windy, just drove through a mini white out


----------



## road2damascus

It's been white out, sun out, white out, sun out all day up here.


----------



## Sawboy

Same here..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone doing clean ups yet?


----------



## snowish10

Cant wait to finish my lights, this is my set up for now. God I love green lights 

http://www.wickedwarnings.com/1999_f_250_green_led_haw_demo


----------



## gc3

snowish10;2135615 said:


> Cant wait to finish my lights, this is my set up for now. God I love green lights
> 
> http://www.wickedwarnings.com/1999_f_250_green_led_haw_demo


 That looks great!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Followed a truck in Kenosha county yesterday blade down and salting. Weird stuff for sure. Plowing for a few miles then sunny and nothing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;2135697 said:


> Followed a truck in Kenosha county yesterday blade down and salting. Weird stuff for sure. Plowing for a few miles then sunny and nothing.


Guys south and east of lake are very familiar with that

It was a weird snow non-event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;2135615 said:


> Cant wait to finish my lights, this is my set up for now. God I love green lights
> 
> http://www.wickedwarnings.com/1999_f_250_green_led_haw_demo


Explain my why green?

Doesn't it attract more girls?

Less girls?

Stray dogs?

Do busting ur gonads just wondering why?

Look good overall.


----------



## Mark13

We had some ideal weather here yesterday to try and put the roof on a pole building. 6am was calm, 6:45am was light fluries, 7:15am was "where did the other end of the building go, I can't even find the telehandler in the field" the pattern continued all day. Blue skies and sunny to a complete white out and horizontal snow 10 minutes later then back to blue skies and sunny 20 minutes after that.




Had some interesting snow pebbles later in the afternoon. 



My neighbor, keeping things classy...


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;2135708 said:


> Explain my why green?
> 
> Doesn't it attract more girls?
> 
> Less girls?
> 
> Stray dogs?
> 
> Do busting ur gonads just wondering why?
> 
> Look good overall.


Because it is proven that people see green better than any other color. Plus I hasn't caused a problem blinding me like normal strobes on in the front of your truck. And no one really has green so I wanted to be different.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snowish10;2135775 said:


> Because it is proven that people see green better than any other color. Plus I hasn't caused a problem blinding me like normal strobes on in the front of your truck. And no one really has green so I wanted to be different.


What if they're color blind?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;2135775 said:


> Because it is proven that people see green better than any other color. Plus I hasn't caused a problem blinding me like normal strobes on in the front of your truck. And no one really has green so I wanted to be different.


I see the point about green, everything I look at is green, green as in money green.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2135781 said:


> What if they're color blind?


Then they wouldn't see the snow since its technically colorless. Our eyes make it seem white and dogs make it yellow and brown.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Unreal probably 4" this morning... Anyone else try melting that much with salt... We sure as hell tried....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We didn't have that mulch on pavement..........2" at the most. And yes, we salted it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1;2137183 said:


> Unreal probably 4" this morning... Anyone else try melting that much with salt... We sure as hell tried....


Fail???????


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2137189 said:


> Fail???????


Well there's several degrees of failing I suppose so if bare pavement is the the standard then yes, if knockin it down to two inches of slush is the ultimate end game then yea we're golden... Sad, ran around like chicken, salted like no tomorrow, drove toolcat five miles down the road with 10' box to do any 8 acre lot, (since all equipment is home) sun came out everything's pavement.... Even the lots guys didn't lay a finger on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1;2137190 said:


> Well there's several degrees of failing I suppose so if bare pavement is the the standard then yes, if knockin it down to two inches of slush is the ultimate end game then yea we're golden... Sad, ran around like chicken, salted like no tomorrow, drove toolcat five miles down the road with 10' box to do any 8 acre lot, (since all equipment is home) sun came out everything's pavement.... Even the lots guys didn't lay a finger on.


Bill it anyways.

Called for salt last Sunday for Saturday and no one believed me.

It looked at that point to be FR


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo;2137191 said:


> Bill it anyways.
> 
> Called for salt last Sunday for Saturday and no one believed me.
> 
> It looked at that point to be FR


Oh it was billed, 4/1/16... Mostly retail seasonals today, all the good billables (medical) is closed on the weekend.

I love it AccuWeather had .5 for last night all week then about an hour ago I hit the now tab 1-3" from Friday night until this afternoon.... No S#%$!


----------



## brianbrich1

A plus is the salt from last night is down for the freezing rain in morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2137191 said:


> Bill it anyways.
> 
> Called for salt last Sunday for Saturday and no one believed me.
> 
> It looked at that point to be FR


Liar...............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;2137196 said:


> A plus is the salt from last night is down for the freezing rain in morning


Well, if it isn't Mr San Diego himself.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2137197 said:


> Liar...............


Ha-ha, u know better....watch out, and be ready Oct 30th.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;2137225 said:


> Well, if it isn't Mr San Diego himself.


Tried to bring the weather back with me but it didn't work. End of season wings this week or next?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll be up in Rockford Mon night thru Wednesday, I'll be back Thursday.


----------



## JustJeff

Just bought this bass boat. Can't wait to get on the water now.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Awsome day for some bbq and beer!!


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2138577 said:


> Awsome day for some bbq and beer!!


You playing chef?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hell yes....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Ribs and chicken are my specialty


----------



## Ajlawn1

Harleyjeff;2137912 said:


> Just bought this bass boat. Can't wait to get on the water now.


I think you bought an engine with a small piece of fiberglass attached to the front of it.... Just need to get some "suck my wake" decals for it now....


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2138589 said:


> Ribs and chicken are my specialty


Just waiting for an invite. 
Bahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Today sucked. Way to hot. 80 plus here today. Come on 50's and 60's.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not sure where you at, in Chicago IL it was like in the 90's here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Way to hot. Nuff said. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2138595 said:


> Just waiting for an invite.
> Bahahaha


awwww sorry. Hey I though we were going to have an end of season get together just sayin


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please;2138628 said:


> Way to hot. Nuff said. I'm ready for winter.


Denver got 30 inches of snow yesterday, just sayin


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2138708 said:


> Let's go hawks


Yes sir......


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2139657 said:


> Goal!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tied open net and a miss should b 2 zip


----------



## rjigto4oje

Boooooo come on hawks


----------



## dieselss

Not looking good


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2139665 said:


> Not looking good


Whooooo tied up. Dont let up


----------



## rjigto4oje

Put in overdrive boys


----------



## rjigto4oje

Game 7 whooooooooooooo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So when is wing night next?


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks.....game 7 win


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;2139883 said:


> So when is wing night next?


You're the Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler. It's your call.


----------



## dieselss

Holy fog batman.....Be safe y'all.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2141676 said:


> Holy fog batman.....Be safe y'all.


That was not Fog its wss from Mad Max


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's going to be warm enough to melt snow this weekend, need to watch out for refreezes overnight


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;2144175 said:


> It's going to be warm enough to melt snow this weekend, need to watch out for refreezes overnight


with the hail we had in Grayslake recently, i should have pre-treated.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Father's day all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2144870 said:


> Happy Father's day all


Agreed, same to all you mother's out there!


----------



## dieselss

Yes happy dads day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We need to have a wing night next week to discuss the winter plan.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2145677 said:


> We need to have a wing night next week to discuss the winter plan.


Sounds good,thanks for putting up this thread, I must have unsubscribed with the new layout with all the frickin adds


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2145677 said:


> We need to have a wing night next week to discuss the winter plan.


Have it in September and I'll show up.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2145683 said:
 

> Have it in September and I'll show up.....


Give us a date and we'll put it on the docket

In other news the committee has picked a location and a time.

Tinley Park Buffalo Wild Wings at 5:30 to 6:00 for arrival


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2145798 said:


> Give us a date and we'll put it on the docket
> 
> In other news the committee has picked a location and a time.
> 
> Tinley Park Buffalo Wild Wings at 5:30 to 6:00 for arrival


Week of Sept 12th probably Tuesday or Wednesday, might be able to sneak away but not positive. Come down town to DicksThumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo;2145798 said:


> Give us a date and we'll put it on the docket
> 
> In other news the committee has picked a location and a time.
> 
> Tinley Park Buffalo Wild Wings at 5:30 to 6:00 for arrival


Is this Tuesday july 5th


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje;2145811 said:


> Is this Tuesday july 5th


Yes sir. And bells are expected
You didn't get the 29 txts?


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss;2145814 said:


> Yes sir. And bells are expected
> You didn't get the 29 txts?


No I didn't get a text. I still have funny money on a card


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje;2145817 said:


> No I didn't get a text. I still have funny money on a card


Newbies don't get voting rights til 3rd round.

Yea,yea Tuesday....I should have mentioned that part.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy 4th all


----------



## dieselss

Yep Happy 4th, y'all better have all your appendages on the 5th at bdubs...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tomorrow is the big night, Bww's in Tinley Park @ 530 to 6 for arrival


----------



## Sawboy

Tinley? Pass


----------



## dieselss

Always fun walking into this first thing.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks it a degree below 30, dress warm.


----------



## dieselss

Dress warm you say. .....didn't think of that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> Dress warm you say. .....didn't think of that.


Fur lined Speedo it is.


----------



## Wicked Warnings

Its been a long time since I have seen any of you guys. Im still doing the same stuff as before. When is the next meet up, beers on Wicked.


----------



## Sawboy

There's George! Forget the beer. I need a rotator wired to an upfitter!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What a beautiful day.


----------



## dieselss

Right. ........5am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How many thermometer do you have


----------



## dieselss

That on is by the calibration and tool room, the other one I put up by my area


----------



## Wicked Warnings

Sawboy said:


> There's George! Forget the beer. I need a rotator wired to an upfitter!


Let's get a beer.....I can talk to you about how that's done. I can't sell anything on here until my sponsor tag comes in a few months. But we can drink beer and talk all we want.....reach out to me so I have your information. ;-)


----------



## Sawboy

Wicked Warnings said:


> Let's get a beer.....I can talk to you about how that's done. I can't sell anything on here until my sponsor tag comes in a few months. But we can drink beer and talk all we want.....reach out to me so I have your information. ;-)


I'm sure you remember my truck. Lol. Mouse nests under the hood and BS prior wiring repairs.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well what up Boys. It cant get cold soon enough this heat and humidity absolutely suck 80 90s every frinkin day. just seen on local there callin for a very Cold and Snowy season .....Only time will tell I say Bring it


----------



## JustJeff

Every Spring I say I'm done with this crap. But about this time of year I start getting the itch to get out there again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hear you, I said the same thing about.......yeah, I'm in Louisiana dealing a bunch of yahoos


----------



## JustJeff

Just saw on the news there's a lot of looting going on there. Gotta love those fine, upstanding people that can't wait to victimize people even further than the flooding has.


----------



## condo plow

Checking in guys....how's everyone doing?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

contracts are going out! lets get this party started!


----------



## motoxguy

I am wondering is the biggest snow contractor in Illinois i see several companies like artic,tovar and everest that all claim they are Chicago's biggest the snow contractor and I am from Wisconsin and was just curious


----------



## JustJeff

Not positive, but I believe Tovar is the largest "snow only" company. Not positive though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Harleyjeff said:


> Not positive, but I believe Tovar is the largest "snow only" company. Not positive though.


I thought they started doing landscape again?


----------



## JustJeff

I've been subbing for them for four or five years, and I don't believe they ever did landscaping. The company owner's name is Jeff Tovar. I know he's written some kind of small book about his life and starting Tovar. From my understanding, he started Tovar Snow Professionals in college and has never done anything else. I'm pretty sure if you googled him you could find the story. I've never heard anything about landscaping, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know for a fact he started out with landscaping and snowplowing. Went to a SIMA thing years back at his place. They had just sold their landscaping division to another local company. 

Seems like a couple light winters and they got back into landscaping. Could be wrong on that part.


----------



## JustJeff

Here. I just found a link on him from his college. It says he quit the landscaping part while still in college, and that was quite a few years ago.

http://www.lakeforestmba.edu/alumni/alumni-success/jeff-tovar.aspx


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yes, we know mark is old....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes, we know mark is old....


Not as old as you.........:terribletowel:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

motoxguy said:


> I am wondering is the biggest snow contractor in Illinois i see several companies like artic,tovar and everest that all claim they are Chicago's biggest the snow contractor and I am from Wisconsin and was just curious


Define "big"

Who has the largest owned eqm? , Payroll?, Subs? Profit? Etc.....

The guys who plow the airport use 30 ft plows, I guess there the biggest


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Define "big"
> 
> Who has the largest owned eqm? , Payroll?, Subs? Profit? Etc.....
> 
> The guys who plow the airport use 30 ft plows, I guess there the biggest


Most shovel monkeys.


----------



## Luther

motoxguy said:


> I am wondering is the biggest snow contractor in Illinois i see several companies like artic,tovar and everest that all claim they are Chicago's biggest the snow contractor and I am from Wisconsin and was just curious


Jeff Tovar is much larger than the other two you mentioned. By far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA said:


> Jeff Tovar is much larger than the other two you mentioned. By far.


Physically?


----------



## Luther

Yes, that too. Jeff is a bigger man than Edit, Peter or Randy.


----------



## BUFF

TCLA said:


> Yes, that too. Jeff is a bigger man than Edit, Peter or Randy.


Does he have to duck his head to walk through a door?


----------



## JustJeff

No he has to turn sideways!!!  Good point too Pat.


----------



## BUFF

Harleyjeff said:


> No he has to turn sideways!!!  Good point too Pat.


Gotcha...


----------



## Luther

Harleyjeff said:


> No he has to turn sideways!!!  Good point too Pat.


That's just flat out mean and unnecessary. We all have different body types. He's not how you insinuate. He's not short either. For someone who has built what he has he's well grounded upstairs and loves his kids. Not to mention he's smart. Plenty of people in front of him need to duck under doors.


----------



## JustJeff

Wow. You took that pretty seriously hey? Relax, it's a joke. It's what we do on here when we're bored. I'm sorry that your butt's all sore about it!


----------



## JustJeff

Anybody with a trailer interested in possibly moving a New Holland LS 180 from the Joliet area to Round Lake for me if I decide to get it? Or anyone care to let me use their trailer for the move? I'd give you some cash in either situation.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I have a 10000 pound equipment trailer PM me for details


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> I have a 10000 pound equipment trailer PM me for details


Thank you much. If it gets to that point after I look at it, I will message you. Thanks again.


----------



## JustJeff

I was going through some old pictures today, and somehow I got a baby picture of Pat mixed in with my photos. Thought I'd show it all to you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks so good..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ha, the good ole days

Feels like I'm the one doing time in the Louisiana women's prison.....

If I'm ever released, we'll need to do a wing night


----------



## dieselss

Orange is the New black for Pat......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kinda like the newBlack arctic push plow for sissies that can buy a real sectional.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Ha, the good ole days
> 
> Feels like I'm the one doing time in the Louisiana women's prison.....
> 
> If I'm ever released, we'll need to do a wing night


Maybe you'll get a pardon and i sure hop you brought protection


----------



## JustJeff

Has anybody ever gone to one of these equipment auctions at Russo's? Thinking I might be able to find some deals on equipment. Any input would be appreciated.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvd/5795407289.html


----------



## rjigto4oje

It'sbeen a while 
Let's go hawks


----------



## Dieselplow82

Sounds like it might be worth the drive


----------



## Philbilly2

Harleyjeff said:


> Anybody with a trailer interested in possibly moving a New Holland LS 180 from the Joliet area to Round Lake for me if I decide to get it? Or anyone care to let me use their trailer for the move? I'd give you some cash in either situation.


Did you end up getting that machine?


----------



## Philbilly2

Harleyjeff said:


> Has anybody ever gone to one of these equipment auctions at Russo's? Thinking I might be able to find some deals on equipment. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvd/5795407289.html


17% on top of bid... bout like a Richie Bros Sale... got to remember to add that into your max bid.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> 17% on top of bid... bout like a Richie Bros Sale... got to remember to add that into your max bid.


 No. I didn't buy the machine. Still talking to the company that I've been subbing for about rates, insurance, etc. I'm still entertaining the idea though. I didn't know about the 17% on top of the bid. I knew there would be a commission on top of the price, but I figured it would be closer to 10%. If the deal was good enough that you could still add an additional 10% and come out well, I would have done it. But I'm guessing that it's pretty close to impossible to find a deal that you can add an additional 17% to it and still come out okay. Thanks for giving me that number (%) though. It changed my mind in a hurry.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is it common for auction companies there to add a percentage all the time? Here they add the fee, but if you pay cash or check the buyer fee is waived.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> No. I didn't buy the machine. Still talking to the company that I've been subbing for about rates, insurance, etc. I'm still entertaining the idea though. I didn't know about the 17% on top of the bid. I knew there would be a commission on top of the price, but I figured it would be closer to 10%. If the deal was good enough that you could still add an additional 10% and come out well, I would have done it. But I'm guessing that it's pretty close to impossible to find a deal that you can add an additional 17% to it and still come out okay. Thanks for giving me that number (%) though. It changed my mind in a hurry.


I am sorry that I said it that way. That was wrong of me. It is a 10% buyers premium plus 7% sales tax. I only meant that you are 17% on top of the gavel drop.



John_DeereGreen said:


> Is it common for auction companies there to add a percentage all the time? Here they add the fee, but if you pay cash or check the buyer fee is waived.


Online places do it, auction houses like Ritchie Bros do it, but typically farm or estate auctioneers (at least in my area) do not. When the gavel drops... that is what you pay for.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> No. I didn't buy the machine. Still talking to the company that I've been subbing for about rates, insurance, etc. I'm still entertaining the idea though. I didn't know about the 17% on top of the bid. I knew there would be a commission on top of the price, but I figured it would be closer to 10%. If the deal was good enough that you could still add an additional 10% and come out well, I would have done it. But I'm guessing that it's pretty close to impossible to find a deal that you can add an additional 17% to it and still come out okay. Thanks for giving me that number (%) though. It changed my mind in a hurry.


Way oof topic here...... what's up with the name change, change of season equals change of name....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Does


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> Way oof topic here...... what's up with the name change, change of season equals change of name....


Got tired of it, and "it's just me"!


----------



## Philbilly2

"it's just me"... That's why I got married.... DUMB....


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Way oof topic here...... what's up with the name change, change of season equals change of name....


Rolls off the tongue better...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Way oof topic here...... what's up with the name change, change of season equals change of name....


Really, you asking about name change?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Really, you asking about name change?


Well yeah....wye knot..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Well yeah....wye knot..


I remember someone login in with different name.

See, RMO.....we can change and stay hip to the current time frame.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I remember someone login in with different name.
> 
> See, RMO.....we can change and stay hip to the current time frame.


That was Evil Twin.......and short lived which shows the mods are indeed watching/stalking.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Anyone down for wings monday, its been a while


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In baton rouge or Florida.,.....I'm down for some.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> In baton rouge or Florida.,.....I'm down for some.


You think you can fit it in between fixing everything?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> In baton rouge or Florida.,.....I'm down for some.


Are you getting an early release for good behavior


----------



## BUFF

rjigto4oje said:


> Are you getting an early release for good behavior


Pat... good behavior.....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> You think you can fit it in between fixing everything?


Omg....the crap we break....I've become the Snapchat king, it's ridiculous all the s*** that we've broken down here.

I am very comfortable here in my women's prison, literally working a hundred hours a week since mid August.

The few of us on the text group have witnessed it. the Carnage that we've created.

Now we have Matthew tearing up Florida this weekend....... I've reserved half the generators and equipment on East Coast plus on equipment comoing in Chicago.

This winter might be spent in Florida.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Omg....the crap we break....I've become the Snapchat king, it's ridiculous all the s*** that we've broken down here.
> 
> I am very comfortable here in my women's prison, literally working a hundred hours a week since mid August.
> 
> The few of us on the text group have witnessed it. the Carnage that we've created.
> 
> Now we have Matthew tearing up Florida this weekend....... I've reserved half the generators and equipment on East Coast plus on equipment comoing in Chicago.
> 
> This winter might be spent in Florida.


Florida...winter no thanks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

pat, is your dog going to remember you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Florida...winter no thanks.


Florida......winter........summer..........fall.........spring...........NO thanks.


----------



## JustJeff

I'll post this in the Craigslist thread too, but they're located in Plainfield, so some guys on this thread may be interested. 350.00 for a set of what look like good Boss wings.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvo/5816641926.html


----------



## JustJeff

Here's another "not bad" deal. Assuming it includes everything. The ad doesn't say. Thought about you Bob when I saw this.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/hvo/5815685402.html


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I'll post this in the Craigslist thread too, but they're located in Plainfield, so some guys on this thread may be interested. 350.00 for a set of what look like good Boss wings.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvo/5816641926.html


Not a bad deal considering they're $700 knew...
They appear to look like they're for a flat top or straight blade.


----------



## JDosch

Getting ready for another fun season. LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well pat at least you got your sea legs


----------



## Ajlawn1

Weather must be already getting bad up in GR, just got cut off by this rig...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Weather must be already getting bad up in GR, just got cut off by this rig...
> 
> View attachment 166665


Was there primate with 2 cell phones going at once behind the wheel......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Weather must be already getting bad up in GR, just got cut off by this rig...
> 
> View attachment 166665


What are you doing in Cultureville?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Was there primate with 2 cell phones going at once behind the wheel......


Never got a visual on what was driving it or pulling it could of been some Clydesdales for all I know....



Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you doing in Cultureville?


Actually went into the sticks of Coopersville to snag a non stacking as high DXT... 76th st was the second bathroom stop....


----------



## JustJeff

Right now there's an illegal in Michigan getting his ass chewed for being in the wrong part of town!


----------



## SnoFarmer

take it easy on Defcon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> take it easy on Defcon.


Defcon was passed oot at the Kilt, twasn't him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Actually went into the sticks of Coopersville to snag a non stacking as high DXT... 76th st was the second bathroom stop....


Stalker............with a small bladder.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Right now there's an illegal in Michigan getting his ass chewed for being in the wrong part of town!


Let's be PC its a guest worker...:laugh:



Mark Oomkes said:


> Stalker............with a small bladder.


I don't know if it's necessarily something small vs something enlarged....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Guess workers....... I'm going to have to use that one thanks


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks......


----------



## rjigto4oje

It's getting chilly out lowblue:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes a bit nippy.


----------



## dieselss

Just brought the plow home from storage, not even wanting to work on it yet


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Just brought the plow home from storage, not even wanting to work on it yet


I hear that. Maybe cause your watching the hockey game


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got COLD here last night/this morning......lower 60's


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Got COLD here last night/this morning......lower 60's


Bet the blue hairs were freaking oot....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## JustJeff

World Series bound!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> World Series bound!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!:


Beware of the Billy Goat......


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Beware of the Billy Goat......


Black cat, Bartman, Gatorade glove, etc.....


----------



## giggity

Any of you guys on here a carpentry/framing contractor? Looking for a rough framer for multiple ongoing, small (remodels) to large (new construction) projects. Dupage, southern lake county, and western cook county.


----------



## Philbilly2

giggity said:


> Any of you guys on here a carpentry/framing contractor? Looking for a rough framer for multiple ongoing, small (remodels) to large (new construction) projects. Dupage, southern lake county, and western cook county.


I have a few I can get you in touch with if you need them.

I have a few carpenter subs that I use. A few union and a few non-union depending on what you need.

Let me know if you need them.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

giggity said:


> Any of you guys on here a carpentry/framing contractor? Looking for a rough framer for multiple ongoing, small (remodels) to large (new construction) projects. Dupage, southern lake county, and western cook county.


Look ip a guy in here in our thread Buildinon.name is Derek live in buffalo grove


----------



## Midwest Pond

plowsite got all fancy since i've been gone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://abc7chicago.com/news/city-preparing-for-4-feet-of-snow/1574979/


----------



## brianbrich1

All hype......but pretty sure we will be near or above the 4' mark


----------



## JustJeff

I'd like to know how they are predicting a storm in mid November. Meteorology must have gained light-years of knowledge in the last 24 hours. Last year we only had 31", so I'd take a 4' plus year.

http://www.weather.gov/lot/Chicago_seasonal_snow


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> I'd like to know how they are predicting a storm in mid November. Meteorology must have gained light-years of knowledge in the last 24 hours. Last year we only had 31", so I'd take a 4' plus year.
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/lot/Chicago_seasonal_snow


It's actually pretty easy the bohemian caterpillar's fur changed to brown last month, the sassafras trees bark is starting to fade to grey and the grey goose migration pattern is doing a figure eight.... Or they flip a coin daily, heads snow, tails no snow...


----------



## MR. Elite

Good day boys!!!!! Hope every1 had a good off season, and got 2 spend time with the wives and kids!! 
And i will happily now, say Ur all welcome if we get a good snow season this year since Im sitting on the bench for this year.... 
But I will def b checking in and getting some great laughs reading the threads while at the shop as usual!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> Beware of the Billy Goat......


Screw the billy goat. World Series Champions boy!


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> Screw the billy goat. World Series Champions boy!
> 
> View attachment 167227


Congrats, I heard someone say the cubs will win the world series when hell freezes over, well its going to be a cold winter. Congrats again


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Screw the billy goat. World Series Champions boy!
> 
> View attachment 167227


It was a good game, kept me up too late and drank way to many pints.
As I told a buddy from the Dolton area whos a diehard Cubs fan and Democrat "if the Cubs win then Trump wins"


----------



## MR. Elite

am selling a Western Ultramount truck mount for 2011-2016 Super duty. Was mounted on truck and used for mayb 3-5 pushes... Everything is great condition and includes all mounting hardware also... 
Asking $200 OBO
feel free to PM or text me at 630-546-0545


----------



## JustJeff

Paying more for plow trucks than skidsteers? 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/trd/5854809447.html


----------



## dieselss

JustJeff said:


> Paying more for plow trucks than skidsteers?
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/trd/5854809447.html


Wonder who it is


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## T.P.S Inc

Just a heads up guys.Former owner of Winter Services Inc in McHenry Il. Has a new name now.
http://snowicemanagementservices.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes

T.P.S Inc said:


> Just a heads up guys.Former owner of Winter Services Inc in McHenry Il. Has a new name now.
> http://snowicemanagementservices.com/


Isn't that aboot the 20th name change?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that aboot the 20th name change?


What ran out of fingers and toes so you cant get as high as the real number???


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know what's going on with the guy who posted that. He has two posts, the one here and an identical one on the S.E. WI one. Am I missing something? I've never heard of that company. Is the guy a crook? I know that usually changing a company name is not something positive, but not sure if that's the case here or not. And the poster hasn't posted his reasoning for posting it. Disgruntled? Did he not get paid? If he said that his post would have more validity as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MR. Elite

MR. Elite said:


> am selling a Western Ultramount truck mount for 2011-2016 Super duty. Was mounted on truck and used for mayb 3-5 pushes... Everything is great condition and includes all mounting hardware also...
> Asking $200 OBO
> feel free to PM or text me at 630-546-0545


Mount will fit any Super Duty from 2008-2016
Western part#31269-1
Looking to sell quickly!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> I don't know what's going on with the guy who posted that. He has two posts, the one here and an identical one on the S.E. WI one. Am I missing something? I've never heard of that company. Is the guy a crook? I know that usually changing a company name is not something positive, but not sure if that's the case here or not. And the poster hasn't posted his reasoning for posting it. Disgruntled? Did he not get paid? If he said that his post would have more validity as far as I'm concerned.


Chris Lenart has been known to not pay his sub contractors. What ever his company name is this year, I believe the guy is just letting everyone know that it is still the same guy, just a different name. Never worked for him, but I know the name when it comes up from threads on hear from many years ago.

http://usacomplaints.com/shops-trade/596992-winter-services-inc-complaints-reviews.html

Do a little internet search on Winter Services or Snow Systems and you will find enough material to make you understand why this guy posted what he did...

Like I have said before: Mess with one of us, your gunna fight the whole trailer park...


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks Phil. That's what I was getting at. I just wanted to know why he posted it, and you let me know why. How do people like this not end up in jail?


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Thanks Phil. That's what I was getting at. I just wanted to know why he posted it, and you let me know why. How do people like this not end up in jail?


No idea bud... no idea.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> Thanks Phil. That's what I was getting at. I just wanted to know why he posted it, and you let me know why. How do people like this not end up in jail?


There dishonest, Happens a lot around here. Guys been around for 35 years changing names every five years. Subs are stuck if you don't know how to collect money. They pay who forces them to, Lets say legally, Not always the case. They fly under the radar till to much heat arises close shop and open up under a family members name. Different shop-office and they send the workers out and hide in the office bidding etc till things calm down. Very old trick.

They got so much cash from plucking people - biz. they don't need no credit. Did not mean to bust in on your post I seen Philbilly over here and got nosy. LOL


----------



## loaderplower93

Did Arctic switch from Cat to Case for it's machine's? Driving by some of their usual locations and I see Case skid-steers and loaders starting to get parked. Thought they were in tight with Cat...


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> They got so much cash from plucking people - biz. they don't need no credit. Did not mean to bust in on your post I seen Philbilly over here and got nosy. LOL


LOL!

Checking in on what type of mischief I am getting into huh Fred?







not me...

Follow me around long enough and you are going to learn that my life is like toilet paper... either on a roll or staking **** from some a hole...


----------



## pieperlc

loaderplower93 said:


> Did Arctic switch from Cat to Case for it's machine's? Driving by some of their usual locations and I see Case skid-steers and loaders starting to get parked. Thought they were in tight with Cat...





loaderplower93 said:


> Did Arctic switch from Cat to Case for it's machine's? Driving by some of their usual locations and I see Case skid-steers and loaders starting to get parked. Thought they were in tight with Cat...


Noticed the same thing. Maybe some switch hitting now that case sells there pushers under their branding.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

loaderplower93 said:


> Did Arctic switch from Cat to Case for it's machine's? Driving by some of their usual locations and I see Case skid-steers and loaders starting to get parked. Thought they were in tight with Cat...


Yes sir......!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a side note, hoping to be back home early next week........wing night?

It's been least 3 months since I was last home,...... haven't had any.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go hakws.


----------



## dieselss

Wings sound good


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Wings sound good


Yep sure do. As long ad there not from this bird


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## Bird21

Fancy new format.

Been a busy dirt season and it's still going strong. Hoping the snow holds off till mid December.


----------



## FredG

rjigto4oje said:


> View attachment 167442


LOL I don't think I would want to mess with that bird.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> On a side note, hoping to be back home early next week........wing night?
> 
> It's been least 3 months since I was last home,...... haven't had any.


Thought you were in Florida now?

That is where the original Hooters started.... WTF?


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Thought you were in Florida now?
> 
> That is where the original Hooters started.... WTF?


Pat was probably banned from Hooters......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not sure there was any "probably" aboot it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

First snow guesses??? This pattern better change quick if we're going to play in november.


----------



## rjigto4oje

:usflag:Thanks to all of our Veterans that had served past and present.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## BUFF

Are exposed belly buttons legal here.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> Are exposed belly buttons legal here.......


 Sure is a grey area.


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer said:


> Sure is a grey area.


Illinois and Indiana have our own PG-13 standards...

Just like our own CDL laws...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> Sure is a grey area.


Looks kind of light tan to me.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Is this better. Btw its going to get colder want to keep it whether related


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The big revealing is Saturday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> The big revealing is Saturday.


The chance for first snow....?


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> The big revealing is Saturday.





Ajlawn1 said:


> The chance for first snow....?


Im going to guess that means Pat is coming back to Illinois on Saturday... and for some reason that is a big event?  LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

New truck?!?! Hehe


----------



## SnoFarmer

70k latter


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> The big revealing is Saturday.


The birdie already whispered in my ear yesterday. I feel honored.

By the way, are wings a for sure this Thursday? BWW?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> The chance for first snow....?


Hope not for plowing......I won't be ready



Philbilly2 said:


> Im going to guess that means Pat is coming back to Illinois on Saturday... and for some reason that is a big event?  LOL


Came home Sunday afternoon



Pushin 2 Please said:


> New truck?!?! Hehe


Shhhhhh



SnoFarmer said:


> 70k latter


75, but who's counting after 50



Sawboy said:


> The birdie already whispered in my ear yesterday. I feel honored.
> 
> By the way, are wings a for sure this Thursday? BWW?


Hard call for me, got lots of work on new project


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I like hooters gooder but I'll ask wifey if I can go! 

Wait? Did I just say that? Damn!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not sure if I can make Wings. Too much crap going on.


----------



## Philbilly2

Pushin 2 Please said:


> I like hooters gooder but I'll ask wifey if I can go!
> 
> Wait? Did I just say that? Damn!


I second the Hooters is gooder


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Philbilly2 said:


> I second the Hooters is gooder


Not just for the scenery either. Been liking there wings more better too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to have a super duty mount available this weekend, fits 08 to 16 gas or diesel.

Make offer.


----------



## Philbilly2

Going to a modern truck? Sick of driving those straight axle Fords that the cavemen drove????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Going to a modern truck? Sick of driving those straight axle Fords that the cavemen drove????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes sir.

It will be a little more current then the buffmoblie.


----------



## Philbilly2

I saw the model you were looking at last year... it is pretty nice...


----------



## Sawboy

Outstanding plow vehicle Sales! Lmao!!

$20 for the mount!


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Going to have a super duty mount available this weekend, fits 08 to 16 gas or diesel.
> 
> Make offer.


What's mount? boss, meyer?


----------



## Philbilly2

I think pat had one of those home plows, so I think it is a 2" receiver hitch :laugh:


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> It will be a little more current then the buffmoblie.
> 
> View attachment 167626


Hey now..... my '97 just roll 70k on the clock....

I use to drive a bug when I was a kid (12-13yo) then I got too tall to fit in it.....



Philbilly2 said:


> I saw the model you were looking at last year... it is pretty nice...
> 
> View attachment 167627


Best thing aboot little cars is when you get stuck just get oot and move it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> What's mount? boss, meyer?


Meywestossdogfisher

I had a bird made it for me.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Meywestossdogfisher
> 
> I had a bird made it for me.


LOL..

That was all I could think when I saw that... Must be a bird brand...


----------



## Sawboy

In that case, my offer for the (Western) mount is $21


----------



## Philbilly2

Sawboy is at $21, I will give you $20...


----------



## JustJeff

19.00?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone need a liquid spray unit? Im selling the one I got. Fits in bed of pickup. Its mounted to a steel frame with forklift pockets to load it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

$18 and no higher...


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic said:


> Anyone need a liquid spray unit? Im selling the one I got. Fits in bed of pickup. Its mounted to a steel frame with forklift pockets to load it.


$8 and a tall beer at wing night


----------



## Philbilly2

$8 and a short beer???


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Meywestossdogfisher
> 
> I had a bird made it for me.


List it in Kalamazoo. I bet you'll get double your asking price


----------



## JustJeff

Got a call from "Snow Systems" today, from a guy that used to work for the company I currently work for. He wants me to go to work for them. He's going to email me a list of properties and amounts paid for those properties. I've already spoke with Bob, and he's told me something that he thinks he's heard about them. Anybody else know anything about them, GOOD OR BAD?? All info is appreciated.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Got a call from "Snow Systems" today, from a guy that used to work for the company I currently work for. He wants me to go to work for them. He's going to email me a list of properties and amounts paid for those properties. I've already spoke with Bob, and he's told me something that he thinks he's heard about them. Anybody else know anything about them, GOOD OR BAD?? All info is appreciated.


Never had an issue, done a few properties out here for them always paid. Taken care of me on equipment etc... Had issues with some other big city companies that way but never once with them....


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks Aj. Anyone else?


----------



## dieselss

Holy snow in South Bend


----------



## Ajlawn1

Is there another South Bend...? All bark and no bite here....


----------



## dieselss

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is there another South Bend...? All bark and no bite here....


Actually Amish acres.....but half the guys on here don't know where that's at lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss said:


> Actually Amish acres.....but half the guys on here don't know where that's at lol


Uh oh somebody is spending some $$$ today....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> Actually Amish acres.....but half the guys on here don't know where that's at lol


You're Amish?


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're Amish?


Like everyones Irish on St. Patrick's day lol


----------



## dieselss

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uh oh somebody is spending some $$$ today....


No......wedding oh joy


----------



## Ajlawn1

Suns trying to pop out now.... Looks like Gameday in the Zoo is getting it good too... How bout up in GR?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow......sun....nothing sticking the pavement.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hawks win what a come back


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Hawks win what a come back


Missed it


----------



## erkoehler

Morning gentlemen, winter is coming soon figured I'd stop by and check in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler said:


> Morning gentlemen, winter is coming soon figured I'd stop by and check in.


Eric who?

lol


----------



## road2damascus

Checking in. Had a dusting yesterday morning. Kind of got me excited. But not enough excitement to pull plows out of storage.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo said:


> Eric who?
> 
> lol


Pat who


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat w


DIRISHMAN said:


> Pat who


Pat who

Hahahahaha

Now that's funny. Wait. Nope!!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## erkoehler

Gosh, so soon I was forgotten. I'll try to drop in more often.

Anybody got any new toys for this winter?


----------



## BUFF

erkoehler said:


> Gosh, so soon I was forgotten. I'll try to drop in more often.
> 
> Anybody got any new toys for this winter?


Pat got a'17 SD Platinum to play commander in.....Sure is purdy too, I think he named it Sanford....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing major in the near future.....1st weekend in December has poss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Nothing major in the near future.....1st weekend in December has poss.


What aboot minor?


----------



## road2damascus

Wintery cocktail anyone? Orange whip?


----------



## JustJeff

Orange whip?


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## JustJeff

Ahhh. Gotcha.


----------



## road2damascus

JustJeff said:


> Ahhh. Gotcha.


Is your salt dog a 1.5 yard?


----------



## JustJeff

Yes Sir. See my signature?


----------



## road2damascus

JustJeff said:


> Yes Sir. See my signature?


No. Im on my phone. Doesnt show.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus said:


> No. Im on my phone. Doesnt show.


Rotate ur communication device


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo said:


> Rotate ur communication device


Ill figure this phone out eventually. Thanks pat.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo said:


> Nothing major in the near future.....1st weekend in December has poss.


Let's hope we have no major storms this season. 1-2inches or 1-3 inches per storm is plenty!


----------



## JustJeff

I don't mind them too much. I no longer get paid by the hour, but "per occurrence", so if I push a lot three times I'll make triple the money.


----------



## erkoehler

Bring on the hours! Have 1 more truck to finish up then ready to deliver some machines. 

Hoping for a big year! Frequent and long lasting 2-4" storms


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok fine, 1-3 inches to at most 2-3 inch storms. No need for more!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pushin 2 Please said:


> Let's hope we have no major storms this season. 1-2inches or 1-3 inches per storm is plenty!


Much rather have 3 2-3" storms than 1 9".


----------



## brianbrich1

Rumor is a slow start of December than busy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark Oomkes said:


> Much rather have 3 2-3" storms than 1 9".


Could not agree more!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1 said:


> Rumor is a slow start of December than busy


Good. I need to get ready!


----------



## brianbrich1

I don't ever feel ready till after the first pushable event


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes slow Dec would be fine, still doing maintenance need some more good rainy days like today.... Had to straighten a few moldboards today will post the in depth instructional videos on YouTube at a later date...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes slow Dec would be fine, still doing maintenance need some more good rainy days like today.... Had to straighten a few moldboards today will post the in depth instructional videos on YouTube at a later date...
> 
> View attachment 167851
> 
> 
> View attachment 167852


Did Olddog the Arctic Rep. Teach you how to do that??


----------



## dieselss

That's in the fine print of the manual......right?


----------



## erkoehler

Need these temps to start dropping, especially at night! Could be prime salting opportunities!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Thanksgiving to all,


----------



## dieselss

Gobble Gobble yall


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy Thanksgiving All


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You know what we need......yea, that too but I'm talking about snow.




Next week.........lowblue:


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> You know what we need......yea, that too but I'm talking about snow.
> Next Tuesday or Wednesday. Hey welcome back . Yeah I know you've been back
> 
> Next week.........lowblue:


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> You know what we need......yea, that too but I'm talking about snow.
> 
> Next week.........lowblue:


Itching to try that new truck out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

everything seems to be a backorder......I don't want to reconfig the plow, lift kit on backorder til 2md or 3rd week in Dec

backrack also on B/O

just order some new blinky lights


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje said:


> Itching to try that new truck out


He's itching because he was in Loosiana.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's itching because he was in Loosiana.


Doc says it should be gone by next week....then again he said that last week.

5/6th and 9/10th....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will still be there. It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## erkoehler

Waiting on a cab for a case skid steer and some transmission lines for one truck then we are all set.

Except my new f250 is in the shop with an oil leak!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh it's going to snow for sure then....

What's up with the 250?

Eric who?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo said:


> Oh it's going to snow for sure then....
> 
> What's up with the 250?
> 
> Eric who?


Found oil dripping when we were installing plow mount. Looked to be coming from valve cover area.


----------



## dieselss

erkoehler said:


> Found oil dripping when we were installing plow mount. Looked to be coming from valve cover area.


You didnt mount the plow in the engine didja?
I know those gms need ground clearance but c'om man bahahahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler said:


> Waiting on a cab for a case skid steer and some transmission lines for one truck then we are all set.
> 
> Except my new f250 is in the shop with an oil leak!





dieselss said:


> You didnt mount the plow in the engine didja?
> I know those gms need ground clearance but c'om man bahahahahaha


:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## JustJeff

Bought a new (to me) sidewalk machine. I won't put it to work until next Winter most likely since I still have to source a cab and heater for it. What do you guys suggest as an attachment? Front plow, rotary broom, or a blower? Which will work best? I pick it up on Monday. Got a pretty good deal I think.

View attachment 168036


----------



## Philbilly2

Where did you get that!?!?!

I swear that is the machine that my neighbor just traded in this fall.


----------



## JustJeff

It's down in Waterloo Illinois. About 20 miles South of St. Louis.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo said:


> :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


Valve cover gasket seal was culprit, picking up tomorrow.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> It's down in Waterloo Illinois. About 20 miles South of St. Louis.


Nobbes?


----------



## JustJeff

Not sure of the name. Since I put the deposit down they removed the ad, so I don't have any quick reference to their name.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Not sure of the name. Since I put the deposit down they removed the ad, so I don't have any quick reference to their name.


They are a Deere dealer down there.


----------



## JustJeff

Yes Phil, you are correct. That's the one I called there again today to have them load the rear tires for me.


----------



## Philbilly2

Nice machine. Doubt it is Daves unless they did some dealer trading.


----------



## road2damascus

Midweek and beyond, medium range models and respective ensembles
are in good agreement on showing a substantial pattern change over
North America. Common theme is significant negative 500mb height
anomaly over Great Lakes region, which would support coldest air
mass of the season arriving late next week. The million dollar
question, which has had almost as many answers in the past several
days of model runs, is will there be cyclogenesis on the leading
edge of this arctic air mass, and if so, how strong and where.
Medium range guidance continues to offer the full spectrum of
answers to that question, so the potential for any precipitation
(wintry or otherwise) has much higher uncertainty than does the
expected significant downward trend in temps.


----------



## Ajlawn1

road2damascus said:


> Midweek and beyond, medium range models and respective ensembles
> are in good agreement on showing a substantial pattern change over
> North America. Common theme is significant negative 500mb height
> anomaly over Great Lakes region, which would support coldest air
> mass of the season arriving late next week. The million dollar
> question, which has had almost as many answers in the past several
> days of model runs, is will there be cyclogenesis on the leading
> edge of this arctic air mass, and if so, how strong and where.
> Medium range guidance continues to offer the full spectrum of
> answers to that question, so the potential for any precipitation
> (wintry or otherwise) has much higher uncertainty than does the
> expected significant downward trend in temps.


 soooooo your saying there's a chance....


----------



## Philbilly2




----------



## road2damascus

Ajlawn1 said:


> soooooo your saying there's a chance....


I will go out on a limb and say theres a high level of uncertainty. But more like 1 in a million! Have a great day men.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


>


Just when I thought you couldn't screw it up any worse you go and totally redeem yourself!


----------



## condo plow

hello everyone its almost that time again


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snow
Sunday

There......I said it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13 said:


> Snow
> Sunday
> 
> There......I said it


I thought it would be more, it's moisture stay south.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hey, I see my name on those group texts!


----------



## BUFF

Pushin 2 Please said:


> Hey, I see my name on those group texts!


I got a pic texted to me today from Pat with contacts of a group text and Banned was the name used next to me number.......


----------



## dieselss

Anyone know anything about Zeigler Chevrolet in Schaumburg? saw a truck they posted and was kinda interested in it.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Anyone know anything about Zeigler Chevrolet in Schaumburg? saw a truck they posted and was kinda interested in it.


chevy really !!!


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> chevy really !!!


Oh hell nah it's a 250


----------



## giggity

Pavement temps at 48 degrees, don't get to excited


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pavement temperatures are 34/35 up at the border.


----------



## JustJeff

Just got my rack done. On the left side is going to be a 21" single stage blower, and on the one on the right is going to be 2 5 gallon buckets of salt for sidewalks. The shelf under the spreader is made of 1/4" steel, and bolted through the bed floor. There are also two hoops welded around the feet of the spreader to help keep it centered as well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I hope its adjustable up and down, cause it needs to go up at least 2 inches from the looks of the picture. 

Looks nice though, I'm not sure I trust any of our flunkies to have that on the back of the truck though!


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Oh hell nah it's a 250


Whew you had me worried for a minute


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> I hope its adjustable up and down, cause it needs to go up at least 2 inches from the looks of the picture.
> 
> Looks nice though, I'm not sure I trust any of our flunkies to have that on the back of the truck though!


It's not adjustable at the moment. I know it looks close, but the spinner has got about two inches under the shelf on the left to throw salt. If it still isn't enough I'll just shorten the length of the down shaft to accommodate it. I just wanted it as low as practically possible as the blower weighs 85 lbs. and my back is shot. Didn't want to lift it any higher than I have to.


----------



## dieselss

Nice work Jeff


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very nice setup. Great job!


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks "Pushin" and "Diesel". Appreciate it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I do like the thread title


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Jeff, 

Looking good, are you able to bypass the reverse sensors


----------



## brianbrich1

Button on dash to hold down and disable the sensors


----------



## Philbilly2

Looks real nice Jeff!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1 said:


> Button on dash to hold down and disable the sensors


On a pre 2017 Ford, you would have to do that everytime you cycle the ignition


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> On a pre 2017 Ford, you would have to do that everytime you cycle the ignition


Look at you Mr cool......well on pre17s.


----------



## JustJeff

I can't remember Pat. I think I may have to manually turn them off each time I start the truck too. It's been a year since I had to do it so I don't remember.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> It's not adjustable at the moment. I know it looks close, but the spinner has got about two inches under the shelf on the left to throw salt. If it still isn't enough I'll just shorten the length of the down shaft to accommodate it. I just wanted it as low as practically possible as the blower weighs 85 lbs. and my back is shot. Didn't want to lift it any higher than I have to.


It sure looks close. Very nice idea though, maybe one of our better drivers will get something similar.



1olddogtwo said:


> On a pre 2017 Ford, you would have to do that everytime you cycle the ignition


It's a ton of fun with an Ebling on the truck...


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, it's been a year since I've turned them on or off, so I can't remember if I have to turn them off each time, or just once. Are you set up to work today Pat? Will you be going out?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Ya, it's been a year since I've turned them on or off, so I can't remember if I have to turn them off each time, or just once. Are you set up to work today Pat? Will you be going out?


Close to being ready.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Snowing in oak lawn


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Close to being ready.....
> 
> View attachment 168210
> 
> 
> View attachment 168211


Looks good Pat


----------



## JDosch

Looking good guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Snowing in oak lawn


Of course...... it never fails.

I just got done pre-plowing in Oak Lawn.

I don't have time for this s*** today


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody have any accumulation on lots yet? We hit everything with salt first thing this morning and now it's a waiting game.


----------



## JDosch

No accumulations in Joliet yet. Just grass and cars. I think pavement temps are too high, still. Maybe a salt run later.


----------



## brianbrich1

Salted high priority sites this am. Going to go back out around 2 to check. I think a end of storm light salting is in order for chance of refreeze


----------



## ultimate plow

inch and a half 2 inches on the lawn. Streets are covered on untreated


----------



## Philbilly2

It is sticking to pavement in lasalle county right now.

It's headed your way boys... give it time. Started snowing hard here at 7am this morning.


----------



## Philbilly2

Just measured 4 inches on my deck railing.

2 inches plus on pavement


----------



## JustJeff

Loaded up and ready to go. Just waiting on the call.


----------



## Philbilly2

Decided to dig my plow out of my dads shed and bring it home this am... still works...


----------



## JustJeff

Looking good! I can't tell, is that a poly 8'-6" or 9'-6"?


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Looking good! I can't tell, is that a poly 8'-6" or 9'-6"?


Steel 9'6"


----------



## Philbilly2

Going out and climbing a ladder with a broom to clean my dish every 25 minutes is really cutting into by bears game drinking...

Just stuck 3" in driveway out here and it is still coming down hard.


----------



## JustJeff

Gotcha. For some reason that looked like poly to me. I rigged two broomsticks taped together with a broom on one end to clear of my dish. Our house is a ranch, so I can reach it pretty easily.


----------



## Philbilly2

Yeah, that is on my list to do... just like everything else, I am still climbing that ladder asking why I don't have somthing like that yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We've been plowing.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> We've been plowing.


Swing by okl lawn your pretreatment wore off bahhaa!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Swing by okl lawn your pretreatment wore off bahhaa!!!!!!


I'm on the way with a loader


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So how did everybody do last night?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://wgntv.com/2016/12/04/storms-...arts-of-illinois-winter-storm-warning-issued/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well from the forecasted 1" possibly on grassy areas to 2-3" of pure crap on pavement was quite a surprise... Hate this crap, containment plows definitely were not containing....:hammerhead: Our misery comes Thurs/Fri it sounds like...


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> So how did everybody do last night?


Did ok no problems waiting for the next event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I like the new truck I love the old truck.

I suppose in time I'll get used to it, I just couldn't get used to it in the mirrors are in a slightly different position. It's hard to explain. 

They definitely get smoked more from the plow spray, it was horrible


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Friday through Monday look interesting


----------



## erkoehler

Good storm! Few repairs to make and then it's wait for the weekend!


----------



## Mark13

Nice heavy and wet snow to get the first run of the season in.


----------



## ericmp1989

Last night was interesting. On the plus side It helped me make up my mind to trade in my 1 year old 8' box for a 10' kage system. Trying to push that crap last night was a losing battle.


----------



## Mark13

ericmp1989 said:


> Last night was interesting. On the plus side It helped me make up my mind to trade in my 1 year old 8' box for a 10' kage system. Trying to push that crap last night was a losing battle.


Going by what your sig says as your equipment my boss runs an S650 as well with an 8ft rubber edge pusher. Storms like yesterday it acts like a big squeegee and leaves mostly wet pavement behind. I would say it cleans as good or better then the truck plows do on a smooth lot.


----------



## ericmp1989

It defiantly does act like a squeegee. The problem was when the temps got in the 33-34* range last night the water content was so high the snow was turning into slush as soon as i hit it. The box can only contain so much liquid before it starts spilling out on both sides.

I have a total of 38 commercial accounts with 24 of them being speedway gas stations. The amount of traffic/salt coming into that lot didn't help my cause at all.


----------



## Mark13

I guess I don't understand the problem you're trying to fix. If it worked good aside from the water/slush leaking out I think I'd be happy. I know my kage wouldn't have done any better, it probably would have almost made more of a mess with the gap between the plow and end plates only being covered by a small rubber flap.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark, that is one bada$$ setup. Very nice!

Yesterday's storm was great. There was plenty of time to get all accounts done and even a 2 hour nap before sunrise!


----------



## ericmp1989

The problem i was having was that the snow was turning to liquid as soon as the rubber cutting edge hit it. If i was able to angle the plow/box i could have pushed it all to a desired direction. I wouldn't have to go over areas 2 or 3 times to re-clear it. With colder temps the box works just fine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

ericmp1989 said:


> Last night was interesting. On the plus side It helped me make up my mind to trade in my 1 year old 8' box for a 10' kage system. Trying to push that crap last night was a losing battle.


Shoot me a pm, metal Pless Plowmaxx will make a Kage look stupid...


----------



## JDosch

Ended about 7:30 this morning.


----------



## erkoehler

Nice couple hours of cleaning up, bring on the next storm!


----------



## captshawn

Anyone have a totals report not just airports?


----------



## rjigto4oje

captshawn said:


> Anyone have a totals report not just airports?


Olddog put it up yestetday


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje said:


> Olddog put it up yestetday


http://wgntv.com/2016/12/04/storms-...arts-of-illinois-winter-storm-warning-issued/


----------



## road2damascus

Saturday into Sunday is looking good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/04Dec2017Snowfall

Look under snow total tab


----------



## road2damascus

Everyweekend pattern is fine by me! some of you already said it but the timing of this last one was perfect. No rush, no traffic. Got 3 hrs of sleep before regular work on monday. Ill take that every weekend!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would like to see colder temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I would like to see colder temps.


Agreed....aboot 30°colder.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## Bird21

Ahhhhhhh
The Scape season is over!!!!

Now I have time to purouse Plowsite.
This first event went well, added some more Metal Pless for this season.

Did I see OldDog say this weekend????


----------



## captshawn

1olddogtwo said:


> http://www.weather.gov/lot/04Dec2017Snowfall
> 
> Look under snow total tab


Thank you sir...


----------



## JustJeff

I had an easy night. Out nine hours, and I made more than three times as much as I would have made with my former company. Feeling happy so far. Let's see if it stays that way.


----------



## Philbilly2

Jeff you with tovar this season?


----------



## ultimate plow

sorry for the late check in. Love a sunday snow. A little less cursing in the cab at my fellow illinois civilians on the road. Heres my only update upgrade to share at the moment. Not as bad ass as olddoggs annual upgrades


----------



## ultimate plow

Well i also bought my first house. One day a garage will take up the back yard and ill know the feeling of having a garage that fits my truck


----------



## Midwest Pond

i forgot how excited i get looking forward to plowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't wait for the season to be over with.....

I plan on buying a bigger calculator


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow said:


> Well i also bought my first house. One day a garage will take up the back yard and ill know the feeling of having a garage that fits my truck


3 or 4 truck?

10 overheads?

Floor heat?

AC?

Don't tease us on the man cave


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> Jeff you with tovar this season?


No Phil. I switched companies in the ninth hour. The guy that hired me at Tovar years ago switched companies, and dangled a carrot in front of me to come with him to his new company. I had to give it a shot. The money difference was considerable. Nothing against Tovar, they've always been good to me, but I had to look out for number one. So, I'm giving this company a shot.


----------



## JustJeff

ultimate plow said:


> Well i also bought my first house. One day a garage will take up the back yard and ill know the feeling of having a garage that fits my truck


Looking good Ultimate Plow! Where do you live?


----------



## Ajlawn1

ultimate plow said:


> Well i also bought my first house. One day a garage will take up the back yard and ill know the feeling of having a garage that fits my truck


Congrats! I just closed on my new home yesterday too....



JustJeff said:


> No Phil. I switched companies in the ninth hour. The guy that hired me at Tovar years ago switched companies, and dangled a carrot in front of me to come with him to his new company. I had to give it a shot. The money difference was considerable. Nothing against Tovar, they've always been good to me, but I had to look out for number one. So, I'm giving this company a shot.


SS?


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Congrats! I just closed on my new home yesterday too....
> 
> SS?


Yes. It almost came to an end today as well. The guy who hired me away from my last company got fired today, so I thought I was gone with him. But I went in to the company and found out they had no problem keeping me. It was a relief to say the least.


----------



## road2damascus

This just in......nws discussion 

"In spite of these uncertainties, it is very probable that we will
experience some accumulating snowfall this weekend"


----------



## rjigto4oje

road2damascus said:


> This just in......nws discussion
> 
> "In spite of these uncertainties, it is very probable that we will
> experience some accumulating snowfall this weekend"


Soms model give us 3 inches , some say as much as 11 . And another one mid week?


----------



## road2damascus

rjigto4oje said:


> Soms model give us 3 inches , some say as much as 11 . And another one mid week?


I got 
3" Saturday 3" Sunday
0.5" Monday 
2" Tuesday

So thats like atleast 3 pushes. 
Next week Friday/saturday possible


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seeing least 5 or 7 pushes over the next two weeks


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Seeing least 5 or 7 pushes over the next two weeks


Based on ZT, 1" or 2"....? God this wind blows....


----------



## Ajlawn1

What not enough work to go around in the windy city folks starting to move east....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Here comes the December to remember.....
I'm not going to believe it until I see it but Pat is right.
Going to be interesting if it all plays out. Anyone who follows John Dee will see based on his guess why I would call this weekend a "warm up" event.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> What not enough work to go around in the windy city folks starting to move east....
> 
> View attachment 168380


I don't have a clue who they are.

Arctic doesn't have cat equipment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13 said:


> Here comes the December to remember.....
> I'm not going to believe it until I see it but Pat is right.
> Going to be interesting if it all plays out. Anyone who follows John Dee will see based on his guess why I would call this weekend a "warm up" event.


It's been a couple of years and I even looked at his website.....do I want to look?

There is only a couple I use and can draw my own conclusion from that. sometimes less is best, less conflicting information or opinions.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't have a clue who they are.
> 
> Arctic doesn't have cat equipment.


No it's some Beary's...? But there is a Case 621F too.... 815 on the truck and 630 on loader...

Not shy with salt either....


----------



## Philbilly2

wow...


----------



## SnowMatt13

You're absolutely right Pat. I have 3 or 4 sources I like to check. One could go crazy with all the info.


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone sell or have a source that sells small amounts (15 gallons) of liquid deicer around the Chicago land area??


----------



## JustJeff

I would check with Tovar Snow Professionals. I'm pretty sure they'd sell you some.


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10 said:


> Does anyone sell or have a source that sells small amounts (15 gallons) of liquid deicer around the Chicago land area??


I found a company out of Northlake called MineraL Point liquid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowMatt13 said:


> Here comes the December to remember.....
> I'm not going to believe it until I see it but Pat is right.
> Going to be interesting if it all plays out. Anyone who follows John Dee will see based on his guess why I would call this weekend a "warm up" event.


A few years back we had 60" in December, figured that was hard to beat.

The next year we had 59" officially between Christmas and New Years.

Personally, I don't need to remember any more Decembers.

Last December we didn't plow or salt once. I'd really like to forget that one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few years back we had 60" in December, figured that was hard to beat.
> 
> The next year we had 59" officially between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> Personally, I don't need to remember any more Decembers.
> 
> Last December we didn't plow or salt once. I'd really like to forget that one.


For the record I only like part of that statement


----------



## rjigto4oje

The Nws has midway airport at 8 to 12 by Monday morning, and Joliet 6 to 8 by Monday morning.


----------



## BIG

snowish10 said:


> Does anyone sell or have a source that sells small amounts (15 gallons) of liquid deicer around the Chicago land area??


Midwest salt out of west Chicago will sell you any amount if you bring a barrel or container. I just got a barrel filled this week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping there way off again. 1" tomorrow night and another 1" Sunday night is plenty!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please said:


> Hoping there way off again. 1" tomorrow night and another 1" Sunday night is plenty!


If so, im over prepared


----------



## SnoFarmer

What kind of jaggoff bar is that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Which jagoff are you talking about, I do have a couple


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Already have warning lights going off


----------



## SnoFarmer

Better hurry along ...
You need to stop so it can idel fer a bit.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> Which jagoff are you talking about, I do have a couple


Yes, you do have a slection of lights dont you...

Now the only jaggoff bar I see is mounted betwix your plow lights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I forgot about that one. It's a elcheapo from SNM

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-EFlood-7200-Xtreme-Flood-Light_p_4477.html

It's going on its 3 or 4 the year. It's wired to the high beam.


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody around Orland park have time to do 3 driveways all on same street? Off 143rd...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler said:


> Anybody around Orland park have time to do 3 driveways all on same street? Off 143rd...


I can do them tonight before it snows tomorrow


----------



## JustJeff

If you guys were smart, you'd listen to Frankie. He knows his ****e!!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo said:


> I can do them tonight before it snows tomorrow


Pre treat for me?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That guy always makes me laugh Jeff. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff

I get a kick out of him too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler said:


> Pre treat for me?


Of course, I only offer full service, just drive time, surveying properties are extras.

Shoveling is a extra, extra charge. I would have to buy one, go on the shelter and have to pay for a cab for the shoveler to and from each location.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for a Xmas event

A event to remember.......?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Anyone down for a Xmas event
> 
> A event to remember.......?


Sure....Load up and head west.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Sure....Load up and head west.....


How many pushes have you gotten in yet?


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> Anyone down for a Xmas event
> 
> A event to remember.......?
> 
> View attachment 168444


I was planning on going to our place up North, but I'll stay home and push to make a few coins. No problem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> I was planning on going to our place up North, but I'll stay home and push to make a few coins. No problem.


If that was to come true....it would be a epic event.


----------



## JustJeff

So weather Guru, you're saying we won't get it?


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> If that was to come true....it would be a epic event.


Someone must be talking to Marci....Alot....:hammerhead:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> So weather Guru, you're saying we won't get it?


nope, I'm just saying its worth watching.....I've seen stranger things happen.



Defcon 5 said:


> Someone must be talking to Marci....Alot....:hammerhead:


MaybeThumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> How many pushes have you gotten in yet?


 1st push was Wednesday, historically I would have had 5 by now. Snow forecasted Tuesday-Friday, little systems (1-3") coming through. Probably just be 4-5 nights of interrupted sleep.


----------



## JDosch

Looks like I'm getting out of a family(non-alcoholic) Christmas party tomorrow. Works out well for me!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No alcohol ? I've never go!


----------



## Bird21

Once or twice a week I am fine with that. Preferably on the weekends. I want my guys to make big money as we all got skunked last year. 

Next weekend already brewing??!?!?


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo said:


> If that was to come true....it would be a epic event.


Are you seeing christmas day or christmas eve for this event?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird21 said:


> Once or twice a week I am fine with that. Preferably on the weekends. I want my guys to make big money as we all got skunked last year.
> 
> Next weekend already brewing??!?!?


Next weeekend is one to watch. Long time away tho.


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like this system will be out overnight Sunday and not linger into Monday. Nice!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Temps are looking warm....... totals will come down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Gone before Monday AM? Good news

Totals coming down? Good news

Whooooo hooooo!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Might even rain I saw this morning


----------



## JustJeff

Just ran across this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Just ran across this.
> 
> View attachment 168461


Huh.......I'm tired just looking at that.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh.......I'm tired just looking at that.


Then put on your Stevie Wonder glasses.....:hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## JDosch

Pushin 2 Please said:


> No alcohol ? I've never go!


I agree!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Were making up for last year . At least they will be weekend pushes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1½ in Bolingbrook


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kentucky?


----------



## 84deisel

2.5 inch in marengo


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We have enough. Make it stop!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This will be a long boring event....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo said:


> This will be a long boring event....


Shhh im trying to sleep over here.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Man I luv the torque of this old school 12 valve diesel


----------



## MR. Elite

as any1 on here or kows of any1 who has plowed with a Raptor truck by chance...??
Ive been thinking about use my ator tis season....I jus can't seen to stay away..... 
Or its jus time 2 cough uo the money for a Platinum 450 i guess?
But I belive if setuo correctly the Raptor can handle W/O???
thoughts and opinions plz


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite said:


> as any1 on here or kows of any1 who has plowed with a Raptor truck by chance...??
> Ive been thinking about use my ator tis season....I jus can't seen to stay away.....
> Or its jus time 2 cough uo the money for a Platinum 450 i guess?
> 
> But I belive if setuo correctly the Raptor can handle W/O???
> thoughts and opinions plz


I thought about a 2017 raptor.... bought a platinum instead.


----------



## MR. Elite

MR. Elite said:


> as any1 on here or kows of any1 who has plowed with a Raptor truck by chance...??
> Ive been thinking about use my ator tis season....I jus can't seen to stay away.....
> Or its jus time 2 cough uo the money for a Platinum 450 i guess?
> But I belive if setuo correctly the Raptor can handle W/O???
> thoughts and opinions plz


Platinum 150 i assume... if so, how does it handle he deep, wet heavy st


----------



## MR. Elite

I can ONLY imaginr wat Pats goy 2 say...hhahahaha


----------



## road2damascus

I dunno what pat is going to say but ill say this dave......THREAD KILLER! lol How have you been? Any tickets doing 120mph in a 40mph zone lately?


----------



## road2damascus

Snow totals taken this morning.....http://iwin.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## rjigto4oje

This Concrete sucks bahhhh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> This Concrete sucks bahhhh


I didn't think it was too bad.

Over the event(s)sucked

Too slow to build


----------



## road2damascus

Pretty sure i blew a rod through my block. Loud bang, lots of clanking, coolant and oil all over the ground......yep pretty sure i did.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus said:


> Pretty sure i blew a rod through my block. Loud bang, lots of clanking, coolant and oil all over the ground......yep pretty sure i did.


If it's a Ford you can drive another 2 days


----------



## road2damascus

Thank you to some stellar members here for bailing me out: @JustJeff, @NorthernSvc's, @metallihockey88


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> If it's a Ford you can drive another 2 days


And it runs just a sh*tty as it did before it had a hole in the block...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2016_Dec_10-11th_Snow


----------



## JustJeff

road2damascus said:


> Thank you to some stellar members here for bailing me out: @JustJeff, @NorthernSvc's, @metallihockey88


No problem. Hope you get it all worked out. I was talking with Bob just before salting your lot and we agreed, buying a crate engine, or maybe getting one from the boneyard if you need to save money will probably be your best bet. Possible freezing rain, snow on Friday. Hope you're able to get it worked out prior to that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How's your snowblower holder rack working out Jeff?


----------



## Mark13

rjigto4oje said:


> Man I luv the deafening loud racket of this old school 12 valve diesel


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark13 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Like an IH tractor


----------



## rjigto4oje

Type louder I cant hear well


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> Type louder I cant hear well


Sorry... LIKE AN IH TRACTOR!

better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje said:


> Man I luv the torque of this old school 12 valve diesel


I miss mine, could push a mountain of snow at an idle.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I miss mine, could rattle my teeth loose at an idle.


Fixed it for ya! :laugh:Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

JustJeff said:


> No problem. Hope you get it all worked out. I was talking with Bob just before salting your lot and we agreed, buying a crate engine, or maybe getting one from the boneyard if you need to save money will probably be your best bet. Possible freezing rain, snow on Friday. Hope you're able to get it worked out prior to that.


Got someone helping me with that too. He sourced a good used engine. Hopefully done by friday.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> How's your snowblower holder rack working out Jeff?


I was wondering the same thing earlier today.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> I was wondering the same thing earlier today.


It's worked great so far. I was pretty nervous looking at in my side view mirror as I bounce down the tollway. It seemed like it was bouncing a lot. But it doesn't bounce back into my bumper, and the blower stays attached to it pretty well. All in all, I'm very happy with it. I just have to keep it in mind while backing up as it sticks out past my spinner.


----------



## JustJeff

Salt run tonight about 1:00 or 2:00 A.M. This is shaping up to be a good winter. Ka-ching Ka-ching! :dancing:


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> How's your snowblower holder rack working out Jeff?


Great so far. Thanks for asking.


----------



## captshawn

JustJeff said:


> It's worked great so far. I was pretty nervous looking at in my side view mirror as I bounce down the tollway. It seemed like it was bouncing a lot. But it doesn't bounce back into my bumper, and the blower stays attached to it pretty well. All in all, I'm very happy with it. I just have to keep it in mind while backing up as it sticks out past my spinner.


Was behind you the other day and it does bounce a lot just fyi


----------



## JustJeff

captshawn said:


> Was behind you the other day and it does bounce a lot just fyi


Thanks. Yes it does, I know! But as I said earlier, it doesn't hit anything on my truck, and it hasn't let me down so far. It is disheartening to see it bouncing as you're driving down the road though! When I've got a minute I'm going to add two more bolts through the bed to hold the steel plate more securely. Right now, the only reason it's bouncing is because I've got one bolt on either side of the bed securing the steel plate, and the steel plate is actually flexing from the weight and leverage of the blower on the back. I think if I double up and have two bolts on each side it will hold the steel plate better with less flex. If you saw me how come you didn't say hi?  Which area did you see me in?


----------



## captshawn

Lake Cook and Rte 21 area


----------



## JustJeff

Okay. I've got the Embassy Suites on Lake Cook in Deerfield, and the shop is just off of Milwaukee on Wolf Rd. in Wheeling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I need a new dentist if a smooth running 12v rattles my fillings loose.


Fixed it for ya! :laugh:Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I need a new mechanic if a smooth running 12v actually exists.


Fixed it for ya again... simple typo... :laughing:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Fixed it for ya again... simple typo... :laughing:


That's no lie, guys actually got yelled at last year by a neighbor of a residential house we do for the 24v they pulled into the subdivision with... And it had full exhaust...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's no lie, guys actually got yelled at last year by a neighbor of a residential house we do for the 24v they pulled into the subdivision with... And it had full exhaust...


Back in the day I ran a 5" straight pipe on my LB7 duramax, I plowed along side a 5" straight piped 12v cummings and a 4" straight piped 24v cummings. Put those three in one lot... 

We had a ton of fun as we did schools and cul-de-sacs in a pretty wealthy city. 12mph in reverse bouncing the rev limiter on my duramax was pretty obnoxious.

Now, I had to grow up a little and my **** is all stock


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Back in the day I ran a 5" straight pipe on my LB7 duramax, I plowed along side a 5" straight piped 12v cummings and a 4" straight piped 24v cummings. Put those three in one lot...
> 
> We had a ton of fun as we did schools and cul-de-sacs in a pretty wealthy city. 12mph in reverse bouncing the rev limiter on my duramax was pretty obnoxious.
> 
> Now, I had to grow up a little and my **** is all stock


Nope it's called getting old, had a common rail full 6" straight pipe, silver bullet turbo, duel cp3's and so on... Obnoxious. Now all 6.7 Powerstrokes that you question if they're even running....


----------



## erkoehler

Weekend storm moving too far north?? What's everyone else seeing?


----------



## SnowMatt13

I've seen some models bring it further south too. 2 GFS runs this am brought it down. Time will tell.....how about that for a forecast!!
I would say right now city/south looks to get in on some snow too but has the best chance of seeing a changeover to a mess, maybe even a touch of rain......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13 said:


> I've seen some models bring it further south too. 2 GFS runs this am brought it down. Time will tell.....how about that for a forecast!!
> I would say right now city/south looks to get in on some snow too but has the best chance of seeing a changeover to a mess, maybe even a touch of rain......


Wobble
Wobble, wobble, 
Wobble, wobble, wobble
Wobble, wobble, wobble, wobble
Wobble, wobble, wobble, wobble, wobble
Wobble, wobble, wobble, wobble, wobble,......


----------



## SnowMatt13

You eating turkey for lunch Pat??
oh wait, you said wobble, not gobble....sorry.


----------



## JustJeff

I got to pretend I was Pat today for a few hours after my route last night/this morning. Spent an hour loading trucks, mine included, and then drove it a half mile down the street to clear a lot that hadn't been touched since Saturday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Trust me Jeff, you don't want to be Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> I got to pretend I was Pat today for a few hours after my route last night/this morning. Spent an hour loading trucks, mine included, and then drove it a half mile down the street to clear a lot that hadn't been touched since Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 168556
> 
> 
> View attachment 168557


Everyone wants to be like Pat



Pushin 2 Please said:


> ^ Trust me Jeff, you don't want to be Pat!


What, what's that suppose to mean?


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> What, what's that suppose to mean?


True Dat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've never liked Case machines since I was a little guy....the combination machine had a goofy controls for the hoe......just couldn't "stick it" right.

Well I ran a case 621 last week for a while, it was ok, the lift was to slow for me. This past weekend, I have two lots with a skids to plow with......Well I was very impressed with the units. It's much better then the Cat. Fast, quick, also most to quick on the arm, and curl. The heat will cook you. The Radio left a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## MR. Elite

IM BAAAACK!!!! 
Elite Snow Removal is hiring EXPERIENCE PLOW Drivers with trucks!!!
Elgin, St.Charles Algonquin, geneva, South Elgin, Schaumburg Hoffman estates and more areas available!!! 
Please text dave at 630-546-0545


----------



## MR. Elite

Im learning I guess I jus cant stay away from the snow at all in any way...!!?? LOL


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> I've never liked Case machines since I was a little guy....the combination machine had a goofy controls for the hoe......just couldn't "stick it" right.
> 
> Well I ran a case 621 last week for a while, it was ok, the lift was to slow for me. This past weekend, I have two lots with a skids to plow with......Well I was very impressed with the units. It's much better then the Cat. Fast, quick, also most to quick on the arm, and curl. The heat will cook you. The Radio left a lot of room for improvement.


Ya, I thought the lift was slow too. When I got in it the Mexicans had the heat turned up so high it must have been 100 in there, for real. The stick is very touchy as well. I don't know if it's because it's new, or because that's just the way it is. Stereo was okay.


----------



## snowish10

My f250 is a little bit fancy now with the platinum tailgate.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> I've never liked Case machines since I was a little guy....the combination machine had a goofy controls for the hoe......just couldn't "stick it" right.
> 
> Well I ran a case 621 last week for a while, it was ok, the lift was to slow for me. This past weekend, I have two lots with a skids to plow with......Well I was very impressed with the units. It's much better then the Cat. Fast, quick, also most to quick on the arm, and curl. The heat will cook you. The Radio left a lot of room for improvement.


.

Will they give you first degree burns like the heated Cat seats, especially when you plow for a couple hours and can't find the off switch for the life of you....



JustJeff said:


> Ya, I thought the lift was slow too. When I got in it the Mexicans had the heat turned up so high it must have been 100 in there, for real. The stick is very touchy as well. I don't know if it's because it's new, or because that's just the way it is. Stereo was okay.


 Did it have their sweet laundry smell yet....


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10 said:


> My f250 is a little bit fancy now with the platinum tailgate.
> 
> View attachment 168568


I know that lot! Thanks for the help today brother.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10 said:


> My f250 is a little bit fancy now with the platinum tailgate.
> 
> View attachment 168568


Did you paint ur plastics?


----------



## Philbilly2

I was guessing smashed rear end?

Plastics, hitch all painted, and new tailgate?


----------



## REAPER

Any one have a Boss Super Duty motor they're looking to give away? 

Or a DXT 9.6 for $100?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

REAPER said:


> Any one have a Boss Super Duty motor they're looking to give away?
> 
> Or a DXT 9.6 for $100?


Day late my friend....if it says BoSS, I give away for free......how the great northern territory of IL doing?


----------



## snowish10

Philbilly2 said:


> I was guessing smashed rear end?
> 
> Plastics, hitch all painted, and new tailgate?


No I did not. I wanted to upgrade the rear looks, I got lucky and found parts that were prices that I couldn't pass up. Plus I wanted the step in the tailgate, because of my lift kit and tires.

Pat- yes, I had my body shop ptm the plastic and handle.


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> Will they give you first degree burns like the heated Cat seats, especially when you plow for a couple hours and can't find the off switch for the life of you....
> 
> Did it have their sweet laundry smell yet....


Didn't notice any smells yet. Only 161 hours on the machine. They get new ones every two years from Cat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://cookcountyrecord.com/stories...rom-suits-over-snow-removal-not-unnatural-ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> http://cookcountyrecord.com/stories...rom-suits-over-snow-removal-not-unnatural-ice


Very interesting......


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> http://cookcountyrecord.com/stories...rom-suits-over-snow-removal-not-unnatural-ice


Geez Cook County is on top of things from unnatural ice formation to equipment rental companies....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10 said:


> No I did not. I wanted to upgrade the rear looks, I got lucky and found parts that were prices that I couldn't pass up. Plus I wanted the step in the tailgate, because of my lift kit and tires.
> 
> Pat- yes, I had my body shop ptm the plastic and handle.


Looks good Adam...... how much was the tailgate


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo said:


> Looks good Adam...... how much was the tailgate


Got it for crazy deal, let's just say that. The guy was desperate to part out his wrecked truck


----------



## Bird21

I am looking to fill some spots in the city with Subs. Quite a few actually so if anyone knows Good Reliable guys let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JDosch

I'm down 2 subs myself. One sub's truck is in my shop right now, and another one just wrecked his.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21 said:


> I am looking to fill some spots in the city with Subs. Quite a few actually so if anyone knows Good Reliable guys let me know.
> 
> Thanks


In the city, good luck in Chiraq


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo said:


> In the city, good luck in Chiraq


Lol, I know right. Not my area trying to help out find some subs.

I stay North of Dundee road.


----------



## JustJeff

Just gave up my last spot in the city. A FedEx on Division St. Not a bad neighborhood, but all of my other accounts are in Buffalo Grove, Deerfield, Wheeling etc. Just not worth the 35-40 minute drive down there.


----------



## road2damascus

"Initial thoughts on storm totals for Friday afternoon through
Saturday night...expect up to two inches south of I-80 (with a
wintry mix cutting down on snow totals, but there could be ice
accumulations), 2 to 5 inches between the I-80 and I-90 corridors,
and 3 to 7 inches farther north to the state line" 

Nws discussion


----------



## JustJeff

I keep seeing about 6" from the City North. Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## SnowMatt13

6 to 8 near border. 4 to 5 north city. 3 to 4 city. 3 or under south city.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's enough!


----------



## MR. Elite

REAPER said:


> Any one have a Boss Super Duty motor they're looking to give away?
> 
> Or a DXT 9.6 for $100?


I was jus goin 2 ask if any1 wanted to let me jus use a Stainless MVP plus for the season... Or if any1 is selling a 2 year old Wideout, or SS MVP plus for a very reasonable price....


----------



## MR. Elite

Im starting to think all the dam plow trucks I built this year and al the lights we installed at the shop gave me the bug again 2 go out in this dumba$$ cold weather to plow this garbage again...!?!?
Im approching it a lil diff this year tho... I really need to not only run the biz, but I can't keep missing seeing my girls grow up anymore!!! 
So paying my subs top dollar (as long as I don't need to babysit most of them as usual) But I'm actually looking 4ward to the snow we got coming in the next 60 days...!!!


----------



## JustJeff

I think I'll go pre-treat the ZT accounts around noon. Been watching WGN, which I hate, and it's hard to get a feel for what time we'll have enough to start pushing.


----------



## Freshwater

What are you guys getting out of this?


----------



## Bird21

Looks like it's almost done, the Wisconsin guys get this one


----------



## snowish10

Anyone have a snow total in naperville ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just woke up, did it snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nothing more than a salt run tomorrow AM. Perfect!


----------



## Philbilly2

Looks like somthing for tonight for all.

Porter county looks like the lake is going to dump in it.


----------



## Meezer

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks like somthing for tonight for all.
> 
> Porter county looks like the lake is going to dump in it.


Great, bring it on!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks like somthing for tonight for all.
> 
> Porter county looks like the lake is going to dump in it.


Saying LaPorte County here 2-3" 
inches an hour lake effect band....


----------



## dieselss

Ajlawn1 said:


> Saying LaPorte County here 2-3"
> inches an hour lake effect band....


Have fun brotha.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Saying LaPorte County here 2-3"
> inches an hour lake effect band....


Keep it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss said:


> Have fun brotha.....


Thank God all my stuff is here in St Joe county...:clapping:


----------



## rjigto4oje

Send it the east side of the lake


----------



## MR. Elite

Freshwater said:


> What are you guys getting out of this?


I thought I was done with this snow plowing game last season.... Bt its lie a drug, i can't stop! I need help my wife told me, I asker her if she is just realizing this after 8years!!?
I have actually not even got myself a truck yet, so its great since I have no truck, get 2 do everything on the phone, n the best part. my girls don't have those eyes everytime i have 2 go!!!! so j


----------



## Snow Business 1

So what are we going to see tonight in the Will/Dupage county area. My sources are saying 1". 

Also, are your guys sites that you salted this morning icing up again?


----------



## JDosch

About 3" in Joliet/Lockport. About the same in Naperville/Woodridge area.


----------



## Philbilly2

Lasalle county has clear pavement in many areas... 2 - 3ft in others. (Aka lots of drifts out here)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JDosch said:


> About 3" in Joliet/Lockport. About the same in Naperville/Woodridge area.


http://www.weather.gov/lot/2016dec1618_snowfall


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thank God all my stuff is here in St Joe county...:clapping:


Almost ended up in ur neck of the snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what's everyones plans for Xmas?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> So what's everyones plans for Xmas?


Going to bed early and waiting for santa
How's about you. Or are you on the naughty list. Bahhhh


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Almost ended up in ur neck of the snow.


Business or pleasure....?


----------



## erkoehler

Stay warm tonight, going to be a tough one out there.


----------



## rjigto4oje

How's about wings soon maybe the 26th .


----------



## Bird21

Hmmmmm
As Pat said "what's everyone doing for Christmas"

Time will tell on this one


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hopefully sleeping.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Nose hairs are frozen....


----------



## dieselss

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nose hairs are frozen....


If you don't cut them once in a while.....
Yea it's a tad chilly here as well


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss said:


> If you don't cut them once in a while.....
> Yea it's a tad chilly here as well


KM130 is put away for the season....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What are you guys talking aboot?

It's a beautiful 12° here. Wimp chill is 0°.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you guys talking aboot?
> 
> It's a beautiful 12° here. Wimp chill is 0°.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

RedTriton said:


> Looking to see who on here has upgraded there lighting and what they have gone with. The te80 lights are ok but nothing compared to my Fisher.


I have no idea where this one came from



Ajlawn1 said:


> Business or pleasure....?


I would have made it out there but there was a rash of broken windows the other night



rjigto4oje said:


> How's about wings soon maybe the 26th .


Quite possibly



Bird21 said:


> Hmmmmm
> As Pat said "what's everyone doing for Christmas"
> 
> Time will tell on this one


Exactly time will tell



Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you guys talking aboot?
> 
> It's a beautiful 12° here. Wimp chill is 0°.


Agreed I thought about wearing a jacket today then I said yeah it's not that cold out


----------



## FireLt.

Rain on xmas? Sure would be nice to keep this snowy pattern going!


----------



## JustJeff

Hey, whatever happened to Grandview??? I know he's not from here, NY I believe, but I haven't seen anything from him this year yet, and we're usually seeing all kinds of stuff from him by now.


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> Hey, whatever happened to Grandview??? I know he's not from here, NY I believe, but I haven't seen anything from him this year yet, and we're usually seeing all kinds of stuff from him by now.


He probably came back on here, saw the new website design, went WTF and ran away.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Hey, whatever happened to Grandview??? I know he's not from here, NY I believe, but I haven't seen anything from him this year yet, and we're usually seeing all kinds of stuff from him by now.


He had been placed on a vacation, and I think I remember Mike posting that he had notified him of his account being reactivated and that he was welcome to come back.

He also had a heart attack in the spring/summer. He's still actively posting on another site also.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks Jarrett. Wonder why he was suspended? I don't recall ever seeing anything very offensive from him. I'd like to see him come back. I miss seeing his posts. I didn't know about the heart attack. Hope he's doing better now and has changed his lifestyle.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

From what I've seen all is well. I'm not sure what the story was either.


----------



## JustJeff

Had my new Toro installed today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Had my new Toro installed today.
> 
> View attachment 168966


Nice..... Hopefully it will stay busy next weekend

GV is doing well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks good. You'll wonder why you waited so long.


----------



## JDosch

Anyone start salting yet?


----------



## ultimate plow

going out in 30 minutes, dam christmas shoppers


----------



## JustJeff

Good to hear about GV. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sweet setup Jeff.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks Pushin. It sure worked great last night. I really like the features this one has over my last. The third break light is nice, standard work lights that you can turn on from the controller or at the back, the dump out feature. Just a quality unit from what I've seen so far.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The dump switch makes it a breeze to fill buckets with salt for sidewalks. Swing your spinner to the side, set a bucket under, hit the switch and away you go. Easy, safer, and fast. 

Have you figured out how to adjust the levels of light and vibrators yet?


----------



## brianbrich1

Does look like a nice unit. If I didnt have so many salt Dogg spreaders and spare parts I would make the switch. I certainly like the sound of the dump out option to fill buckets.


----------



## Ajlawn1

The word I have heard is they will also have flash drives in the controller that will GPS your site locations and how many lbs you applied. Huge for slip and falls etc to have documented application with date and time etc... Dealer out of WI said he might have a prototype this year yet.... Will be a buyer for sure!


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> The dump switch makes it a breeze to fill buckets with salt for sidewalks. Swing your spinner to the side, set a bucket under, hit the switch and away you go. Easy, safer, and fast.
> 
> Have you figured out how to adjust the levels of light and vibrators yet?


Yes, was messing with all of that last night while I was waiting for my laborer to salt the walks. The vibrators (two of them vs. one in my last) are a lot quieter than my last ones too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They are nice units, I installed a few of them last year for Bob (Sawboy). He's only a couple of minor issues.....Well one a BoSS issue, losses wire on spinner, one was a cabbie vs chute and the third was..........Well, human error.


----------



## brianbrich1

Merry Christmas..... Maybe Santa put a new truck under the tree for someone....


----------



## Ajlawn1

brianbrich1 said:


> Merry Christmas..... Maybe Santa put a new truck under the tree for someone....


Yes Merry Christmas to all hope everyone has a safe and prosperous new year!

Not sure about a truck but some poly blocks in my stocking would be great...


----------



## road2damascus

Merry Christmas fellas.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus said:


> Merry Christmas fellas.


Hey Fella

How's rod doing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1 said:


> Merry Christmas..... Maybe Santa put a new truck accessories under the tree for someone....


I got some......


----------



## dieselss

Happy festivious to you all


----------



## dieselss

I think most of us are in this boat.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo said:


> Hey Fella
> 
> How's rod doing?


Engine was changed out in 4 days. 2 day shipped a good used drop in. Back out plowing by Friday. Jeff gave me a great deal on his old v box. Having a v box sure beats the ways I've been doing it.

How you been? Haven't heard much from you lately.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Merry Christmas. To all wings Monday?


----------



## JDosch

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Midwest Pond

happy holidays to all of you and your families


----------



## rjigto4oje

Man its quite on here. 
Let's go Hawks


----------



## JustJeff

Need some snow, or at least freezing rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The lookout isn't very promising


----------



## Meezer

Nothing for at least a week in these parts:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city-in/46360/daily-weather-forecast/332882?day=8


----------



## JustJeff

Well, at least I've got two Seasonals that pay out on the 15th of every month. And seven more invoices, with a few that are getting close to their 21 day payout date.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thursday?????


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please said:


> Thursday?????


Can't heading to the Northwoods to go ice fishing.


----------



## Sawboy

JustJeff said:


> Well, at least I've got two Seasonals that pay out on the 15th of every month. And seven more invoices, with a few that are getting close to their 21 day payout date.


21 days eh? Nice


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy said:


> 21 days eh? Nice


I don't know if it's nice or not. I had a 15 day payout with Tovar. But at least there aren't any deductions from my checks here.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Thursday is all we can hope for. 10 day GFS literally puts us in a hole......and not a good one.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the 8th..... maybe? a glimmer in the last gfs model

oh..... and Happy New years


----------



## JDosch

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like Saturday our next chance of snow? Figures the day I'm supposed to take my kid back to college in Michigan.


----------



## JustJeff

I blame this lack of snow on Mike buying my spreader, and me buying the new one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My invoice should be delivered tomorrow, if not paid in 30 days, I'll be forced to lien salters til my 10pc of wings are paid for.......

Speaking of wings, when, where,who.......?


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> My invoice should be delivered tomorrow, if not paid in 30 days, I'll be forced to lien salters til my 10pc of wings are paid for.......
> 
> Speaking of wings, when, where,who.......?


Marks place, as his wife wount 
Et him go oot west a Lone.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> My invoice should be delivered tomorrow, if not paid in 30 days, I'll be forced to lien salters til my 10pc of wings are paid for.......
> 
> Speaking of wings, when, where,who.......?


I wish you guys that meet for wings didn't live so far South. I'd love to go one time, but from my place to Tinley is about an hour and a half.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll go north....I'm at 55 and 355 now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer said:


> Marks place, as his wife wount
> Et him go oot west a Lone.


doesnt he need state permission


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> I wish you guys that meet for wings didn't live so far South. I'd love to go one time, but from my place to Tinley is about an hour and a half.


Isn't the south side of Chicago a bit sketchy???..Thats where Olddog is from??...Makes me rethink things about him


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> doesnt he need state permission


Can I go????...I really wanna meet Snofarmer


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll go north....I'm at 55 and 355 now
> 
> View attachment 169347


Schaumburg. That's only about 45 minutes. I'd definitely do that.


----------



## JustJeff

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't the south side of Chicago a bit sketchy???..Thats where Olddog is from??...Makes me rethink things about him


The South side is MORE than sketchy. Pat lives West of there though. All the stuff you're seeing on the news about all of the killings in Chicago this year, and it was even on 60 Minutes last night, is from the South side. 95% of it. It's a different "demographic" if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'll be at the spring gtg oot west, with buff.

Not sure if it's in RL or a bit further south this year.
My vote is, RL, Jackson?...


Maybe mark will be allowed to go if you chaperon?


----------



## JustJeff

Defcon 5 said:


> Can I go????...I really wanna meet Snofarmer


I know you're lying.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> doesnt he need state permission


That too,
I know, he says, it's complicated.


----------



## Defcon 5

SnoFarmer said:


> I'll be at the spring gtg oot west, with buff.
> 
> Not sure if it's in RL or a bit further south this year.
> 
> Maybe mark will be allowed to go if you
> 
> chaperon?


I doubt it....If you have not noticed...Mark is a bit antisocial...


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> I know you're lying.


No I'm not...Out of anyone on here...Sno is the one I want to meet face to face...


----------



## JustJeff

Defcon 5 said:


> No I'm not...Out of anyone on here...Sno is the one I want to meet face to face...


Okay, I believe you. Although I question the reason for this!!!:hammerhead:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Defcon 5 said:


> No I'm not...Out of anyone on here...Sno is the one I want to meet face to face...


Then After.....

I'll even buy Ya a couple real beers at the brewery.
But that would be at red lodge ales..

I bet we can get buff to show up.
.
I have a few I need to buy for him too.

Mark can buy his own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I doubt it....If you have not noticed...Mark is a bit antisocial...


Am not......I just don't like people.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Am not......I just don't like people.


And most people don't really care for you..two way street


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> And most people don't really care for you..two way street


And???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark and the kid can pick me up, they can tag-team the driving to Red Lodge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Can I go????...I really wanna meet Snofarmer


----------



## Ajlawn1

Let's just meet here in town that's probably 1/2 way for everyone.... Wings Etc., BW's, etc...


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> My invoice should be delivered tomorrow, if not paid in 30 days, I'll be forced to lien salters til my 10pc of wings are paid for.......
> 
> Speaking of wings, when, where,who.......?


I'm in, and it's pretty safe to say I'm buying your wings until the year 2079.



1olddogtwo said:


> I'll go north....I'm at 55 and 355 now
> 
> Has hell frozen over?
> 
> View attachment 169347





JustJeff said:


> Schaumburg. That's only about 45 minutes. I'd definitely do that.





1olddogtwo said:


> I'll go north....I'm at 55 and 355 now,
> 
> View attachment 169347


Schaumburg is an easy commute for most everyone, but them south siders don't travel. Now if the Mystic Ruler, Exalted, Grand Pooh Bah (Pat) says Schaumburg, the masses will assemble.


----------



## Northsnow

Theft alert everyone:

Western 9.5 plow stolen 1-1-17 from Elk Grove Village. Full video but here is an image as they hooked up. Driver is white cause his backside hung out as he hooked.


----------



## JustJeff

G.D. That sucks man. Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## Sawboy

Northsnow said:


> View attachment 169365
> Theft alert everyone:
> 
> Western 9.5 plow stolen 1-1-17 from Elk Grove Village. Full video but here is an image as they hooked up. Driver is white cause his backside hung out as he hooked.


Rotten P.O.S.


----------



## snowish10

Northsnow said:


> View attachment 169365
> Theft alert everyone:
> 
> Western 9.5 plow stolen 1-1-17 from Elk Grove Village. Full video but here is an image as they hooked up. Driver is white cause his backside hung out as he hooked.


Can you see any front plates while they were driving up?? I posted it on a facebook page for you. Hopefully someone knows the owner


----------



## Northsnow

snowish10 said:


> Can you see any front plates while they were driving up?? I posted it on a facebook page for you. Hopefully someone knows the owner


They were really good. They had masks on, blacked out windows, covered front plate and a dealer plate on the back. Cops think it is a stolen plate or a fake. In and out in 90 seconds literally. The truck is super identifiable though.


----------



## Northsnow

JustJeff said:


> G.D. That sucks man. Hope you get your stuff back.


Thanks. Worst part is we just changed over insurance Friday and our inland marine limits and equip inventory were not set yet. Not sure it will be covered.


----------



## snowish10

Northsnow said:


> They were really good. They had masks on, blacked out windows, covered front plate and a dealer plate on the back. Cops think it is a stolen plate or a fake. In and out in 90 seconds literally. The truck is super identifiable though.


WOW!!! crazy, where was it stolen from in elk grove. People from this facebook would like to know because they live close.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer said:


> Then After.....
> 
> I'll even buy Ya a couple real beers at the brewery.
> But that would be at red lodge ales..
> 
> I bet we can get buff to show up.
> .
> I have a few I need to buy for him too.
> 
> Mark can buy his own.


I'm in.


----------



## Northsnow

snowish10 said:


> WOW!!! crazy, where was it stolen from in elk grove. People from this facebook would like to know because they live close.


Taken from Lively Blvd in the Elk Grove business park.


----------



## Meezer

I would keep an eye out on CL ads in the snow belt areas in case they decide to sell it...


----------



## snowish10

Northsnow said:


> They were really good. They had masks on, blacked out windows, covered front plate and a dealer plate on the back. Cops think it is a stolen plate or a fake. In and out in 90 seconds literally. The truck is super identifiable though.


 Hey can you call me 708-341-3732


----------



## dieselss

Sorry to hear that North


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> I'm in.


I'm in...Will leave Marci at home to tend to the Birdfeeder..He is a Debbie Downer anyways


----------



## STOSHMAN

where can I see the video


----------



## STOSHMAN

I'm sorry to hear about it, someone has to know that truck


----------



## JustJeff

Hey Pat, how wide is your plow (at it's widest) with the wings? I think you've said 11'-4", right? But I've been looking at a new DXT 9'-2" with wings, and the MVP 3 9'-6" with wings. And on Western's side it says by adding wings you increase your plowing width by 1', which would make it an overall width of 10'-6". Am I missing something?


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Hey Pat, how wide is your plow (at it's widest) with the wings? I think you've said 11'-4", right? But I've been looking at a new DXT 9'-2" with wings, and the MVP 3 9'-6" with wings. And on Western's side it says by adding wings you increase your plowing width by 1', which would make it an overall width of 10'-6". Am I missing something?


It is in metric...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> It is in metric...



The steel tops measures in @ 11'4", with the radius and the rubber wing tips(when new) come in at 11'6"......Least I want to say that, haven't actually measured.


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> Hey Pat, how wide is your plow (at it's widest) with the wings? I think you've said 11'-4", right? But I've been looking at a new DXT 9'-2" with wings, and the MVP 3 9'-6" with wings. And on Western's side it says by adding wings you increase your plowing width by 1', which would make it an overall width of 10'-6". Am I missing something?


If I remember when I'm by my plow again I can put the wings on and see what my DXT measures. It's 11ft-11.2ft I think.


----------



## Mike_PS

hey funny guys, enough with the inappropriate comments


----------



## Mark13

STOSHMAN said:


> I'm sorry to hear about it, someone has to know that truck


The pictures and description got posted on a few Facebook groups and there was a half dozen people or more that said they know the Excursion from their area and were going to try and get a better description and a plate number.

A friend of mine apparently got followed and bothered by some people about it last night who thought he did it. He has an excursion with black wheels but that's about the only things similar between the two vehicles.



Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey funny guys, enough with the inappropriate comments


He could have been using a Horrible Freight tape measure. You know how quality and accurate their stuff is.


----------



## Philbilly2

Good to hear people are looking out though...


----------



## JustJeff

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey funny guys, enough with the inappropriate comments


What am I missing? I haven't seen anything close to inappropriate, unless you've deleted it already.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark13 said:


> If I remember when I'm by my plow again I can put the wings on and see what my DXT measures. It's 11ft-11.2ft I think.


If you'd take the time to do that I'd really appreciate it Mark. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_PS

JustJeff said:


> What am I missing? I haven't seen anything close to inappropriate, unless you've deleted it already.


yes, I already removed it...now we can get back to discussing the weather in this area


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> If you'd take the time to do that I'd really appreciate it Mark. Thanks.


Center pivot to outside edge of wing extension cutting edge is 70 inches on each side. 9'2" DXT and factory wings. Just measured one in our shop.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Center pivot to outside edge of wing extension cutting edge is 70 inches on each side. 9'2" DXT and factory wings. Just measured one in our shop.


So, 11'-8"? Thanks for taking the time Jarrett.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone is using the harbor freight math/tape measure.

The boss wing is 11in vs the 12 in.

http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/109097/Everything-You-Wanted-To-Know-About-Snowplow-Blade-Wings

Seen a few flakes in the air earlier....We still have a chance this season


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Someone is using the harbor freight math/tape measure.
> 
> The boss wing is 11in vs the 12 in.
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/109097/Everything-You-Wanted-To-Know-About-Snowplow-Blade-Wings
> 
> Seen a few flakes in the air earlier....We still have a chance this season


Checking in from Boulder junction Wisconsin -11 and 12 plus inches of snow on the ground had to get my winter fix some how


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Seen a few flakes in the air earlier....We still have a chance this season


Snowing all dang day here... Need to head south hear AL, MS, and GA going to get some....


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snowing all dang day here... Need to head south hear AL, MS, and GA going to get some....


See the noon news with all the national guard stuff rolling out???

Southern states amuse me when snow and ice hits.


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> Checking in from Boulder junction Wisconsin -11 and 12 plus inches of snow on the ground had to get my winter fix some how


I've got a place right next door in Land O'. If there's no snow to deal with I'll be up in the next two weeks or so. Whenever MLK's Holiday is. Wife is a teacher and gets off for that three day weekend. One, maybe two more years and we're selling this place, selling our place up there as well, and I'll either build a new house there, or buy one if I can find the right one on the water.


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snowing all dang day here... Need to head south hear AL, MS, and GA going to get some....


Aren't you happy with that? Aren't you making money doing it? I really wish we'd get something. I started this season with a bang, and the checks are rolling in, but I haven't been out since the 23rd. And that was only a salt run. I hate when I have big gaps in between checks.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Aren't you happy with that? Aren't you making money doing it? I really wish we'd get something. I started this season with a bang, and the checks are rolling in, but I haven't been out since the 23rd. And that was only a salt run. I hate when I have big gaps in between checks.


Oh it's all good LE is just so different in not knowing when or where you need to be, I literally left one property and it was snowing like no tomorrow and then went a 1/2 mile south and the sun was out.... So in a matter of about 20-30 sq miles of properties we maintain you are constantly going back and forth to see what each site condition is. It's hard to bill for this kind of service too. It's not alot of snow but 2-3" maybe but prolonged and tough to salt and walk away with the temps being what they are....


----------



## JustJeff

Gotcha, makes sense. We don't get the LE unless the wind is blowing E-W or in a circular pattern, which doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Gotcha, makes sense. We don't get the LE unless the wind is blowing E-W or in a circular pattern, which doesn't happen too often.


The other issue which complicates tracking things is radars seem to have problems picking it up alot of times. If it's fine it can literally be coming down like crazy and not a blip on most radars....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh it's all good LE is just so different in not knowing when or where you need to be, I literally left one property and it was snowing like no tomorrow and then went a 1/2 mile south and the sun was out.... So in a matter of about 20-30 sq miles of properties we maintain you are constantly going back and forth to see what each site condition is. It's hard to bill for this kind of service too. It's not alot of snow but 2-3" maybe but prolonged and tough to salt and walk away with the temps being what they are....


I love lake effect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The other issue which complicates tracking things is radars seem to have problems picking it up alot of times. If it's fine it can literally be coming down like crazy and not a blip on most radars....


Never happens here.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Never happens here.....


Burned me this morn, checked at 2 and 4 nothing... Fell back asleep, email from my mobile trap camera woke me at 5:15... Crap was already all covered.... Plus it was presalted yesterday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I can't/don't/won't sleep when lake effect is forecast or happening. 

And it takes me at least an hour to drive through my different routes to figure out what does or doesn't need to be plowed.


----------



## JustJeff

Man, this stuff going on in Crystal Lake makes my blood boil. It makes a person want to drive there and handle those four f'ing idiots yourself.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Man, this stuff going on in Crystal Lake makes my blood boil. It makes a person want to drive there and handle those four f'ing idiots yourself.


What annoys me more is if someone else had won would the right side be doing all this stupid stuff that is happening, being said, planning to be done.... Nope! At least they finally upped the charges correctly... Any snow there yet to stay on topic....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Just came in from ice fishing-4 windchill -24 . Dragging stuff up and down the stairs swore it was the middle of summer sweating bullets . Love it up hear .


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snowing all dang day here... Need to head south hear AL, MS, and GA going to get some....


One of our fellow members from out east made a trip here today pick up a sectional, said he got sideways twice on the expressway


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Someone is using the harbor freight math/tape measure.
> 
> The boss wing is 11in vs the 12 in.
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/109097/Everything-You-Wanted-To-Know-About-Snowplow-Blade-Wings
> 
> Seen a few flakes in the air earlier....We still have a chance this season


Aren't the western wings 6 inches each?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> One of our fellow members from out east made a trip here today pick up a sectional, said he got sideways twice on the expressway


Always an overachiever.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> Aren't the western wings 6 inches each?


MVP3 are a foot.

MVP+ and Pro are 6


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe Tuesday, snow 2-3, FZ, rain


----------



## JustJeff

Bring it I've gotta earn!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> MVP3 are a foot.
> 
> MVP+ and Pro are 6


I learn something new every day. Guess I ASSumed the 3 was the same as the + and Pro Plus.


----------



## Mark13

rjigto4oje said:


> Checking in from Boulder junction Wisconsin -11 and 12 plus inches of snow on the ground had to get my winter fix some how


When I left on Sunday night they were expecting to get another 8-12" by Tuesday evening.



JustJeff said:


> I've got a place right next door in Land O'. If there's no snow to deal with I'll be up in the next two weeks or so. Whenever MLK's Holiday is. Wife is a teacher and gets off for that three day weekend. One, maybe two more years and we're selling this place, selling our place up there as well, and I'll either build a new house there, or buy one if I can find the right one on the water.


I had lunch saturday in Land O Lakes and stopped by the airport as well to check out a friends new hanger.

Bents Camp on the Cisco Chain. Friday night fish fry. It was snowing hard enough we got lost 3x on the lake on the way over there.



Bond Falls just east of Paulding, Mi.



The group at Bond Falls.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> When I left on Sunday night they were expecting to get another 8-12" by Tuesday evening.
> 
> I had lunch saturday in Land O Lakes and stopped by the airport as well to check out a friends new hanger.
> 
> Bents Camp on the Cisco Chain. Friday night fish fry. It was snowing hard enough we got lost 3x on the lake on the way over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Bond Falls just east of Paulding, Mi.
> 
> 
> 
> The group at Bond Falls.


I've been to Bond Falls in the summer, pretty cool area.... A friend has a house on Long Lake in Three Lakes, Wis he let me use a couple summers ago.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark13 said:


> When I left on Sunday night they were expecting to get another 8-12" by Tuesday evening.
> 
> I had lunch saturday in Land O Lakes and stopped by the airport as well to check out a friends new hanger.
> 
> Bents Camp on the Cisco Chain. Friday night fish fry. It was snowing hard enough we got lost 3x on the lake on the way over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Bond Falls just east of Paulding, Mi.
> 
> 
> 
> The group at Bond Falls.


Where'd you have lunch in Land 'O? At the Pinecone? My house is about 3 miles from there, on Little Portage Lake. I've sledded in pretty much every part of that area that you can think of. Can't wait until I can do it full-time other than when it's snowing, in about two years. I like Bent's camp a lot, but don't go during peak times because you feel like they're pushing you out the door to make room for other customers. Bent's is halfway between our house and the in-laws house, which is on Palmer Lake just past McCormick's Marina.


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> I've been to Bond Falls in the summer, pretty cool area.... A friend has a house on Long Lake in Three Lakes, Wis he let me use a couple summers ago.


I've been to Bond Falls in the summer on my atv. I've never actually driven a normal vehicle there lol.



JustJeff said:


> Where'd you have lunch in Land 'O? At the Pinecone? My house is about 3 miles from there, on Little Portage Lake. I've sledded in pretty much every part of that area that you can think of. Can't wait until I can do it full-time other than when it's snowing, in about two years. I like Bent's camp a lot, but don't go during peak times because you feel like they're pushing you out the door to make room for other customers. Bent's is halfway between our house and the in-laws house, which is on Palmer Lake just past McCormick's Marina.


We ate at Brew Pub. We talked about going somewhere else but since we were riding right past it to get back to the Cisco chain we just stopped there.

We do fish fry at Bents, either early or late to beat most of the crowd when possible. We also had pizza there Sunday afternoon and it was pretty quiet at that time.

My friends house is on Big Lake right north of McCormacks. They also have a place off Palmer Lake rd that we use for access to the other house and park all our crap at.


----------



## JustJeff

Wow. We're in the same stomping grounds. The in-laws live right there off of Palmer Lake Rd. on Trail's End Rd. Trail's End Rd. is the gravel one on the left as you're making a big sweeping right-hand turn on Palmer Lake Rd. to get to the Palmer Lake boat launch. My bass boat is being stored at McCormick's marina right now for the Winter. Brew's does a nice lunch. The owner used to work out at Black Oak Inn. Black Oak was better when he was there.


----------



## dieselss

Atlanta is talking like the world is coming to an end. It's gunna shut down everything....the 4" were gunna get.
Someone ship me my plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> Atlanta is talking like the world is coming to an end. It's gunna shut down everything....the 4" were gunna get.
> Someone ship me my plow


I heard that some jobs numbers were going to be delayed because the bureaucrats in DC are going to get snow as well.

I can kind of understand Atlanta, but DC gets snow regularly. Although it would be better if more of those :terribletowel:couldn't get to work on a regular basis.


----------



## rjigto4oje

-18 from the north woods, I wondered if schools are closed , I'm heading to get milk and bread . Yeah right.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> Wow. We're in the same stomping grounds. The in-laws live right there off of Palmer Lake Rd. on Trail's End Rd. Trail's End Rd. is the gravel one on the left as you're making a big sweeping right-hand turn on Palmer Lake Rd. to get to the Palmer Lake boat launch. My bass boat is being stored at McCormick's marina right now for the Winter. Brew's does a nice lunch. The owner used to work out at Black Oak Inn. Black Oak was better when he was there.


We ate at the twilight on 45 , fished lax view desert last year. This is the first time ive been up here in the winter, pricless. The wife just said 2 feet of fresh snow, up in the porcupine mountain area.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> One of our fellow members from out east made a trip here today pick up a sectional, said he got sideways twice on the expressway


The truck got sideways because it realized it was going to pick up an Arctic and it was trying to turn it self around...


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> We ate at the twilight on 45 , fished lax view desert last year. This is the first time ive been up here in the winter, pricless. The wife just said 2 feet of fresh snow, up in the porcupine mountain area.


Twilight has a good fish fry and a good Seafood Alfredo. Sometimes on a Friday you have to wait for an hour to get a table though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> The truck got sideways because it realized it was going to pick up an Arctic and it was trying to turn it self around...


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut on occasion. Good job Defcon, that's yours for the month.


----------



## JustJeff

Haven't pushed or salted in two weeks. I don't remember the last time I've went a Winter without working for two weeks. My liver needs a break!


----------



## rjigto4oje

-22 On the way home last night, in Land O lakes Wisconsin. Wish I could load a pic


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> -22 On the way home last night, in Land O lakes Wisconsin. Wish I could load a pic


Just relax and don't strain it'll come


----------



## rjigto4oje

That was a pain


----------



## Philbilly2

snowing pretty good in Lasalle county... pavement has a coating on it...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Same here in the west suburbs

We'll get that .2-3


----------



## Philbilly2

I see what you did there...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> I see what you did there...


Huh?

What you spy with ur little eye?


----------



## Philbilly2

I only have 1 eye left but it is a good one...


----------



## JDosch

Snowing in Joliet. Salt run later?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo said:


> Maybe Tuesday, snow .2-3, FZ, rain


Wow, I see that now :hammerhead:


----------



## Philbilly2

done in Lasalle county... Pat, I only got .1 

wtf?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I keep looking at the radar and where it's actually snowing and I'm unimpressed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JDosch said:


> Snowing in Joliet. Salt run later?


Don't wait too long


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I keep looking at the radar and where it's actually snowing and I'm unimpressed.


We are accidents everywhere it's like driving in Atlanta


----------



## JDosch

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't wait too long
> 
> View attachment 169614


Just left.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't wait too long
> 
> View attachment 169614


Oot Cruising in the white free candy van eh.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OMG, I put puck locks on the doors and they call it a rape van @ work.

Yea it's got the cage right behind the seats too.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> OMG, I put puck locks on the doors and they call it a rape van @ work.
> 
> Yea it's got the cage right behind the seats too.


That is because you put all the locks on the inside...

Move them to the outside of the van and it is not as weird.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> OMG, I put puck locks on the doors and they call it a rape van @ work.
> 
> Yea it's got the cage right behind the seats too.


Maybe ita all thoes empty bleach jugs and the acetone cans laying around?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> done in Lasalle county... Pat, I only got .1
> 
> wtf?


Jerry @ Abc7 just said we got .2-3 tenths


----------



## Mark13

What is all this white stuff outside?! V2.0


----------



## Sawboy

Wings Wednesday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Odd.....No post


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy said:


> Wings Wednesday?


Working 6am to 1am starting tomorrow for next two weeks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> That is because you put all the locks on the inside...
> 
> Move them to the outside of the van and it is not as weird.


I guess I shouldn't have removed the inside door handles

On a serious note, for 384,000 miles, it's in great shape. Drives great, the original rubber/vinyl floor still in place. It has the heavy duty wall protection too. Needs rotors and brakes in front. Minor shake.


----------



## Freshwater

Any snow out of this storm? Forecasts are changing every 5 mins over here.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> Working 6am to 1am starting tomorrow for next two weeks


Damn. That means no wings for at least two weeks. You know the herd can't move without its leader.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater said:


> Any snow out of this storm? Forecasts are changing every 5 mins over here.


It snowed two hours and that was it.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> It snowed two hours and that was it.


Wow, if it does that here we won't even have to go out. Going to be 40 with rain for most of the day, after the snow.


----------



## JustJeff

Got about an inch up here at my house. Just enough at the accounts to salt everything. Probably 1/2" or so in Northbrook-Buffalo Grove area.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Working 6am to 1am starting tomorrow for next two weeks


That is a weird shift...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

CFOs house AM 

Starting a bank rebuild @ 5


----------



## JustJeff

Careful out there this morning. Accidents all over. Hey, anybody going to the boat show this weekend? I might have to go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hoping to go.....



To the snow show


----------



## JustJeff

Oh ya, they are calling for snow this weekend, right?


----------



## rjigto4oje

This weather sucks! Bring back the cold.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

rjigto4oje said:


> This weather sucks! Bring back the cold.


I don't care how cold it is just make all the ice go away!!!


----------



## JustJeff

WGN is calling for .2" of freezing rain around rush hour. I think I might go pre-treat to avoid messing around during rush hour.


----------



## JDosch

.1" here by 9:30 or so.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fiftytwounfreakinbelievabledegrees....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was pouring/thunder/lighting in Wheaton alitte while ago.

It is reather warm for this time of year I would say.


----------



## JustJeff

Salted all of my spots. They were like skating rinks. Slid into a dumpster (plow first) at a hotel, and over a curb at the same one. No damage. Was only doing about 5 MPH both times. ABS was going nuts all night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About a half inch of sleet here in the west suburbs


----------



## Midwest Pond

i remember when it used to snow in winter


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond said:


> i remember when it used to snow in winter


I remember when I used to care and follow it


----------



## rjigto4oje

Man do the roads suck out here doesn't look like the state or the counties have salted at all it must be out of money from all the snow we had this year


----------



## Mark13

Midwest Pond said:


> i remember when it used to snow in winter


I'm sure those around Lake Tahoe can send you some snow.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> I'm sure those around Lake Tahoe can send you some snow.


They are getting pounded....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ice Ice Ice Ice Ice Ice Ice





















Baby!


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Ice Ice baby, Ice Ice baby needs to go....
> 
> Baby!


----------



## JustJeff

This is not an old picture. It's the Sierra Mountains right now.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> This is not an old picture. It's the Sierra Mountains right now.
> 
> View attachment 169717


I've been on Donner Pass when there's been 25'+ tall walls of snow on each side of the road.
This pic was taken the 2nd of June this past year, it's aboot 45min from my house.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ok,


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> This is not an old picture. It's the Sierra Mountains right now.
> 
> View attachment 169717


I think an EXT with Olddog in a souped up Furd with LEDs could handle that....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> I think an EXT with Olddog in a souped up Furd with LEDs could handle that....


BUFF was late, I had to blast over to Tahoe so I missed the photo op.

The thread seems to be short a few post too

Also, I'm amazed how many lots are still iced over this morning.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> The thread seems to be short a few post too


A few?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few?


Perhaps more then a few


----------



## Mike_PS

yes, more than a few posts were removed as posting who, what, where, when, why, etc. etc. is pointless and a waste of space in this thread.

thanks and let's move on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thank you MJD, I suspected bandwidth was the cause of the deletions

Mark, how did the ice affect you guys, seems our north side faired better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yes, more than a few posts were removed as posting who, what, where, when, why, etc. etc. is pointless and a waste of space in this thread.
> 
> thanks and let's move on


Sorry, I was practicing my journalism skills.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Thank you MJD, I suspected bandwidth was the cause of the deletions
> 
> Mark, how did the ice affect you guys, seems our north side faired better.


We didn't have any freezing rain, just a flash freeze then a quick shot of aboot 1/10" of snow.

It twas a mess yesterday morning. Crashidents all oover the place.


----------



## JustJeff

I don't understand Michael. If nobody's complaining, and everybody's enjoying just B.S.ing back and forth, what's the problem?


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I don't understand Michael. If nobody's complaining, and everybody's enjoying just B.S.ing back and forth, what's the problem?


 Could be a way to keep those pesty teenagers in check......... you give them an inch and they take miles.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Kilometers


----------



## BUFF

Miles...........


























Sorry Michael my inner child is in control...... and with that good day.:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Miles...........
> 
> Sorry Michael my inner child is in control...... and with that good day.:waving:


Evening.....27F winds are light


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF said:


> Miles...........
> 
> Sorry Michael my inner child is in control...... and with that good day.:waving:


And that is one big kid....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> And that is one big kid....


A big something.....


----------



## JustJeff

Any ideas what time the sleet/freezing rain is supposed to be here tonight? I think I'll pre-treat my properties after the Packer game.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks. They need a good rebound they got pounded Friday night


----------



## dlcs

So when is this warm streak suppose to end? Anything in the way of snow on the horizon?


----------



## JustJeff

Just got home from pre-treating all of my lots. Nothing coming down yet, but the radar looks like it will start any minute.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Just got home from pre-treating all of my lots. Nothing coming down yet, but the radar looks like it will start any minute.


That Packers game has been over for awhile or you have a massive route.... Same here certain radars have been showing crap on us for awhile but nothing....


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I waited until about 9:00 P.M. to go out. After I was done with my route the owner had me salting a bunch of his other properties as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Straight rain here 355 and Route 38

Is it too early this weekend to aerate my lawn


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Straight rain here 355 and Route 38
> 
> Is it too early this weekend to aerate my lawn


Rain at 88 and Highland Ave too...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WTH you doing in the neighborhood?


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> WTH you doing in the neighborhood?


Looking at work at good sam hospital.

I got scared and I ran to dekalb now... raining here.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Is it too early this weekend to aerate my lawn


Go right ahead.....


----------



## snowish10

For everyone who keeps there western ultra mount plow in there driveway and does not want it stolen, this is the perfect thing for you! Due to the recent snow plow theft's just north of me. I recently created a western ultra mount plow lock used with a key lock. I'm just waiting for a warm day to paint it haha. This is a better system than others, due to no moving parts to break or take off besides the lock. If anyone is interested let me know, I still have to figure out a price.


----------



## Philbilly2

snowish10 said:


> For everyone who keeps there western ultra mount plow in there driveway and does not want it stolen, this is the perfect thing for you! Due to the recent snow plow theft's just north of me. I recently created a western ultra mount plow lock used with a key lock. I'm just waiting for a warm day to paint it haha. This is a better system than others, due to no moving parts to break or take off besides the lock. If anyone is interested let me know, I still have to figure out a price.
> 
> View attachment 169850


Pretty sure even with that boot, I still could have your plow hooked to my truck in under 1 minute...

Just saying... you are only slowing down the honest of crooks... if a real thief wants your plow, he is going to get it.


----------



## snowish10

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty sure even with that boot, I still could have your plow hooked to my truck in under 1 minute...
> 
> Just saying... you are only slowing down the honest of crooks... if a real thief wants your plow, he is going to get it.


I made it so doesn't fit in the opening of the receiver. Very true, but anything helps even if it is just slowing them down from losing a 3k plus piece of equipment.


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty sure even with that boot, I still could have your plow hooked to my truck in under 1 minute...
> 
> Just saying... you are only slowing down the honest of crooks... if a real thief wants your plow, he is going to get it.


Patty Cakes cordless side grinder wit a cut oof wheel wood set it free....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Patty Cakes cordless side grinder wit a cut oof wheel wood set it free....


I have 2 20V ones now.,.... Favorite tool when out of town by the way.....

Just need excuse to buy this.....

http://www.dewalt.com/products/powe...exvolt-60v-max-grinder-2-battery-kit/dcg414t2


----------



## JustJeff

Just got home from the second round of salting. Had to stop and have breakfast/lunch with Sawboy and Road2Damascus. Good time B.S.'ing with the guys. Bob wanted to go see the pole dancers, but I wouldn't let him, because I was afraid Mike would get all worked up and go home and get his old lady knocked up again!


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I have 2 20V ones now.,.... Favorite tool when out of town by the way.....
> 
> Just need excuse to buy this.....
> 
> http://www.dewalt.com/products/powe...exvolt-60v-max-grinder-2-battery-kit/dcg414t2


If you already have two 18v grinders... (DeWalt's so cute advertising as 20v Max)

why do you need a 3rd one.

It is just junk tool that runs on the same 18v platform (20v max) :laugh:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Philbilly2 said:


> If you already have two 18v grinders... (DeWalt's so cute advertising as 20v Max)
> 
> why do you need a 3rd one.
> 
> It is just junk tool that runs on the same 18v platform (20v max)


Becuse he needs one for the R---/van.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes 20v max is 18...Damn Marketing poeple

I'm Mr cordless....You name it, I have. The 60V, 120V cordless I'm working on, just have the saw so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm Mr cordless


If I say what I'd like to say.........my post count will go backwards.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I say what I'd like to say.........my post count will go backwards.


I know for sure I was thinking the same thing!!!

You get the credit though!


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Yes 20v max is 18...Damn Marketing poeple
> 
> I'm Mr cordless....You name it, I have. The 60V, 120V cordless I'm working on, just have the saw so far.
> 
> View attachment 169861


Just to bad you drank the black and decker kool aid


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Just to bad you drank the black and decker kool aid


Oh, I like red......I'm just tied into 20V and now 60v....Most of the stuff I've bought or say "collected" has been "company sponsored' of you know what I mean.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Oh, I like red......I'm just tied into 20V and now 60v....Most of the stuff I've bought or say "collected" has been "company sponsored' of you know what I mean.


I was a yellow guy for years. It dated back to the days when the red batteries were junk. Salesman gave me a few tools to "test drive" on a job for a week or so... needless to say, all of my trucks sport red now... I drank the red kool aid...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> I was a yellow guy for years. It dated back to the days when the red batteries were junk. Salesman gave me a few tools to "test drive" on a job for a week or so... needless to say, all of my trucks sport red now... I drank the red kool aid...


I've been happy with the 20V overall...... Really impressed with the 60V and they'll work with the 20V


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnoFarmer said:


> Becuse he needs one for the R---/van.


Hell ya.......And it's a 5.4


----------



## Sawboy

JustJeff said:


> Just got home from the second round of salting. Had to stop and have breakfast/lunch with Sawboy and Road2Damascus. Good time B.S.'ing with the guys. Bob wanted to go see the pole dancers, but I wouldn't let him, because I was afraid Mike would get all worked up and go home and get his old lady knocked up again!


Was great to finally meet yay face to face Jeff. And before anyone gets any wild ideas, the "pole" dancers were Polish dancers at the local polka center I wanted to see. How this makes Mike horny is beyond me, but he sure was excited to hear about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Likely story, should have another beer to better alien ur story


----------



## road2damascus

Was I sitting at the same table as you two?

Complete nonesense.....me get horny??? Everyone knows your lying just with that comment. #rolleyes


----------



## JustJeff

Said Mike as he disappeared from the forum because his wife was ovulating!!!


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Hell ya.......And it's a 5.4
> 
> View attachment 169862
> 
> 
> View attachment 169863
> 
> 
> View attachment 169864
> 
> 
> View attachment 169865


Nice Park job........


----------



## Ajlawn1

http://www.wndu.com/content/news/Po...khart-County-burglary-suspects-410999475.html

All this theft talk had to share this... Talk about no pride....:laugh:


----------



## JustJeff

Just came home to 2-3" of water covering my entire basement. Sump must have burned out when we got all the rain two days ago. Called Pat's company to come do the cleanup. Expensive pool table and a bunch of furniture ruined.


----------



## Sawboy

That sucks Jeff


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I'm pretty bummed. Just waiting for a plumber to get here and then Service Master.


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> Just came home to 2-3" of water covering my entire basement. Sump must have burned out when we got all the rain two days ago. Called Pat's company to come do the cleanup. Expensive pool table and a bunch of furniture ruined.


That's a Bummer...Sorry to hear that...I learned my lesson years ago and put a water drive back up in years ago...


----------



## JustJeff

I'm an idiot. There was a battery backup system, but the battery went bad about six months ago, and I never got my lazy ass around to replacing it. Now it will be an insurance claim.


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> I'm an idiot. There was a battery backup system, but the battery went bad about six months ago, and I never got my lazy ass around to replacing it. Now it will be an insurance claim.


Crap happens...If you tell them you know Pat do they get there quicker??...I'm guessing slower..


----------



## JustJeff

Nah, didn't use Pat's name. I knew he's based out of Tinley or somewhere down there. The Barrington branch is the one taking care of it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lake Zurich is our closest branch..... We only have 14 of them.

Our Dr dept has been slammed with floods..... if work is done after hours it will cost approximately 40% more. Generally speaking insurance companies cap sump pump failures and have low limits. Who's your homeowners insurance?


----------



## JustJeff

State Farm. The cap is 5K. They won't do the cleanup until tomorrow because the plumber won't be here to replace the sump and backup sump sometime around 7:00.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ouch.....They won't pay or give credit on plumbing bill.

Assuming it's a finished basement, I'm guessing 1.50-2.00 sqft to clean/dry.


----------



## JustJeff

Good to know. Thanks Pat. Ya, it's a finished basement. From what I understand the insurance company will only cover drywall, carpeting etc. Not my pool table or any of the furniture.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Keep this in mind.......Drying, demo, etc are line items and it's your insurance company that gives us the cost per Sqft,, lineal foot so on. Drying eqm placement is based of a calculations based of cubic foot, wetness of drywall, wood studs, etc......You see where I'm going with this.

I'm not as familiar with the Barrington SM as I once was when I was the operation manager a few years ago.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ouch. Sorry to hear Jeff. Hopefully the insurance does all they can and the remainder doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They'll cut him a check for 5K and close the file...,.It's easier for them.

Unfortunately 5K is nothing for a finished basement, next time "let the hot water tank" have a mishap...... the hoses on washing machines always break.,...... those are covered up to policy limits of the house.....200-300K and so on as well as content


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Jeff, sorry to hear about the flood! You never know how much INS.( you have until u try an use it!) We, have been in
the Flooring Business Since 1970 in R.I. I've replaced Carpets in thousands of water damage Basements. Stay away
of the big flooring guys/ installers beginners, they won't know how to use a Power stretcher . Use a Fibercore pad Min.
32oz. this pad resists mold/mildew/ allergies! Don't forget the stairs are included. Good Luck!


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks Jarrett, Pat, and Avalanche. I appreciate all of the advice. I'll have to remember the washing machine, hot water tank thing for future use.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Thanks Jarrett, Pat, and Avalanche. I appreciate all of the advice. I'll have to remember the washing machine, hot water tank thing for future use.


Ice maker, dishwasher, toliets.....Those keep use busy all year round. I'm rebuilding a 4 month old bank right now in Wheaton that will hit 200K over a 10cent part in a drinking fountain.

Who thinks of replacing washing machine hoses...... They should be every 5 years...... it's like leaving your garden hose on with the nozzle shut down except worst


----------



## JustJeff

Plumber's here now. His bill alone is 5,300.00 for two sump pumps and one battery backup sump pump. My ass hurts already.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Plumber's here now. His bill alone is 5,300.00 for two sump pumps and one battery backup sump pump. My ass hurts already.


Kick his ass out, call Mike and ask for Eric's number


----------



## Sawboy

Agreed. Call Erik. I have his number if you need it.


----------



## JustJeff

Wish I could. He already started working. Hindsight you know.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Holy **** those must be some super sump pumps...the battery backup I can understand being some coin but for the pumps that sounds outrageous.

Ours died a couple years ago and it was only like 350 bucks at lowes. No battery backup though. Unfinished basement and I've got a trash pump and 1 inch pump we use for irrigation pit pumpouts for repairs in the garage. If something were to happen a few inches of water wouldn't hurt anything till I set one of those up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> They'll cut him a check for 5K and close the file...,.It's easier for them.
> 
> Unfortunately 5K is nothing for a finished basement, next time "let the hot water tank" have a mishap...... the hoses on washing machines always break.,...... those are covered up to policy limits of the house.....200-300K and so on as well as content


Creative wording.

Kinda like warranty work. I was washing my Super Duty last week, and peeled the 4x4 sticker off the bedside with the pressure washer. I told the dealer exactly what happened and the response I got was "no, it started peeling after you went through an automatic car wash, right?"

Sure. If that's the story you want to tell to cover it. I told ya what happened, do what you want to cover it.


----------



## metallihockey88

JustJeff said:


> Wish I could. He already started working. Hindsight you know.


well I've been peering into the old forum from time to time since I made a minor comeback to the plow game this year but I had to step into this. who in God's name you have over there and what kinda system toilet installing? I can install a kilLee duplex system with 2 pumps and dual battery backup system for like $2800. tell em to just install a single pump and hit the bricks. I can take care of a new system tomorrow night if you need. let me know. Mike and Bob can vouch for me I'm sure lol
8472046196


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I said ur name and you pop out of the woods.......

How's it hanging? You still got the truck?


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo said:


> I said ur name and you pop out of the woods.......
> 
> How's it hanging? You still got the truck?


haha I check in from time to time to see what's up. seems dead,looks like lost a lot of your Southside brothers. gotta get some pics up of the new ride. dropped the 2011 and picked up a one owner 2006 quad cab lariat f350 from Arizona (yes a 6.0)for a great price and got a smoking deal on a wideout for it so making a small comeback. couldn't go another year without playing in the snow. Mike's Tonka trucks weren't doing it for me haha
gotta get some pics up if we ever get anymore snow


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88 said:


> I can take care of a new system tomorrow night if you need.
> 8472046196


Get over here and take care of my leaky pipes under the kitchen sink. Take ya about 15 minutes. If I try before you, it'll take 13 hours.


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy said:


> Get over here and take care of my leaky pipes under the kitchen sink. Take ya about 15 minutes. If I try before you, it'll take 13 hours.


still having problems over there? sorry I've been a ghost, so much going on its nuts. finally starting to settle down a lil. tried getting a hold of you few monthst ago but never heard back. figured I was on the sh!t list lol


----------



## JustJeff

He's already done. Sorry. I wish I would have heard about you six hours ago.


----------



## Sawboy

Yeah, but this is in a different and EASY spot to fix. No ladders, wall access etc. HAH!


----------



## Philbilly2

Jeff sorry to hear about you basement... god that sucks.

But...

$5300 for two sumps????


I need to raise my prices...

What is the brand of pumps he put in?


----------



## JustJeff

I don't recall Phil, but they had a 3 or 5 year warranty vs. the cheaper one he had. Here's the receipt. My ass still hurts.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> I don't recall Phil, but they had a 3 or 5 year warranty vs. the cheaper one he had. Here's the receipt. My ass still hurts.
> 
> View attachment 169959


Well, a Zoller 267 is a 2" trash pump... not sure why that is in a sump put.

ABC... goo


----------



## Philbilly2

Zoller Aquanot is a good system though. 

I have the same system in my house.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Well, a Zoller 267 is a 2" trash pump... not sure why that is in a sump put.
> 
> ABC... goo


At least Jeff got the "Ultimate Advantage" discount.


----------



## JustJeff

Just waiting for Service Master to get here and start removing the carpet and other ruined crap and do mold remediation or whatever else it is that they do.


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88 said:


> Mike and Bob can vouch for me I'm sure lol
> 8472046196


Tonka trucks? Not sure if I'm vouching for you. I got 6 reasons why I have "tonka" trucks and they are filled with more snot than your 6.0 powerstroke BUT require much more maintenance


----------



## metallihockey88

JustJeff said:


> I don't recall Phil, but they had a 3 or 5 year warranty vs. the cheaper one he had. Here's the receipt. My ass still hurts.
> 
> View attachment 169959


geez that is brutal. you've got about $1200 in material in there at most. they are the most notorious crooks in the business sorry man. I'm really curious how in the world they got 3 pumps especially an ejector in one pit. your gonna definitely had problems with switches getting stuck on eachother. not gonna get into issues you may have from that ejector pump in a clean water pit.....this stuff really burns me up being in the trade. we just got a guy from them and he left cause he just couldn't bend people over like they want you to


----------



## JustJeff

It's two pits Eric.


----------



## metallihockey88

JustJeff said:


> It's two pits Eric.


both sump pits or is one an ejector pit?


----------



## JustJeff

Both sump pits.


----------



## Philbilly2

still having trouble with why they put a 2" sewage pump in as a sump

You need material to run threw that sewage pump to keep the blades good. 

A 53 would have done the job better for half the cost of the 267 and it would have been the correct pump for the application.

I hate those guys. They give honest plumbers a terrible name.


----------



## Philbilly2

ABC = Always Been Crooks


----------



## JustJeff

I had never heard of them before, or used them, so I was unaware of their rape prices!


----------



## metallihockey88

yea 


Philbilly2 said:


> still having trouble with why they put a 2" sewage pump in as a sump
> 
> You need material to run threw that sewage pump to keep the blades good.
> 
> A 53 would have done the job better for half the cost of the 267 and it would have been the correct pump for the application.
> 
> I hate those guys. They give honest plumbers a terrible name.


yea your right on the sewage pump. it's not so much the the not having stuff to chew up as it is it probably having a low head to push cause that pump for clean water with a high head will help it last by giving it the load it needs to keep our er revving and causing it to cycle less so switch doesn't burn up. me and everyone I know in industry has dumped zoeller. we looked at our records and in last 3 years of zoeller I stalls we I stalled about 300 pumps and warranties over 160 of em in first 3 years. not good odds to me. we switched to stormpro and warranty is almost non existent not to mention the product is leaps and bounds ahead of any other pump I've seen.

back to the crooks at hand, guy working with me now came from ABC. he said your installer is the biggest crook they employ and you should call the office and rip em a new one else for not only greatly inflated prices over normal rate but for installing a sewage pump in a clean water basin that will knowingly fail prematurely due to improper application at close to double the price of a standard sump pump which is what is all that was needed


----------



## metallihockey88

JustJeff said:


> I had never heard of them before, or used them, so I was unaware of their rape prices!


they ate the most despicable company out there but have the biggest advertising budget to allow them to prey on a much larger demographic. they pay to make all their bad revues disappear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

metallihockey88 said:


> back to the crooks at hand, guy working with me now came from ABC. he said your installer is the biggest crook they employ and you should call the office and rip em a new one else for not only greatly inflated prices over normal rate but for installing a sewage pump in a clean water basin that will knowingly fail prematurely due to improper application at close to double the price of a standard sump pump which is what is all that was needed


And if they don't respond favorably, there's always the "I think I'll be checking with the Attorney General's office about predatory pricing".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Do I dare ask what the SM bill was?

I'm sure the pumps will get a work out tonight!


----------



## Philbilly2

metallihockey88 said:


> yea
> 
> yea your right on the sewage pump. it's not so much the the not having stuff to chew up as it is it probably having a low head to push cause that pump for clean water with a high head will help it last by giving it the load it needs to keep our er revving and causing it to cycle less so switch doesn't burn up. me and everyone I know in industry has dumped zoeller. we looked at our records and in last 3 years of zoeller I stalls we I stalled about 300 pumps and warranties over 160 of em in first 3 years. not good odds to me. we switched to stormpro and warranty is almost non existent not to mention the product is leaps and bounds ahead of any other pump I've seen.


Shocked to hear that about the Zollers. I have never had a single one that we have had to go back on... although we do about 1-2% of gross sales in residential so that might be why?

That is what we push in our area. We used Hydromatics about 15 years ago till they had the "bad run" of pressure switches... flooded a few basements, got in a few lawsuits and have never installed one since the first lawsuit...

When those Ion switches first came out, we had a handful of those "bad run" switches. (Think it was 2013ish??) I will say that Stormpro was a great outfit to deal with when that happened as they did own up to it and send out new switches for every pump that you purchased or installed and covered an hour of labor (not our hour but it was something) to go switch them out as they new they were bad. Only flooded one bank basement but it was still in rough construction state.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh look, it's raining again....yay


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> Do I dare ask what the SM bill was?
> 
> I'm sure the pumps will get a work out tonight!


Not sure yet Pat. They're not done yet. Today all they did was remove the carpet and put a bunch of blowers down there. Tomorrow they're coming back for drywall removal, mold check, etc...


----------



## rjigto4oje

This rain sucks, bring back the cold temps, water in someones home is horrible, sorry to hear about this Jeff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like my season is over. Leaving for Hattiesburg Mississippi in a few hours.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I had never heard of them before, or used them, so I was unaware of their rape prices!


Seems you weren't the only one.....
https://www.bbb.org/chicago/busines...ngton-heights-il-17903/reviews-and-complaints

Based on what has been done in the past to correct the overbilling you may have a chance for a refund. I'd see about getting several quotes for the work ABC performed and if there's a substantial difference file a complaint.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Looks like my season is over. Leaving for Hattiesburg Mississippi in a few hours.


Enjoy your Popeye's.......
Maybe you'll be back by May and we can meet up for beers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You tell me when and where and I'll be there

Sounds like the college and a decent-sized factory took a good hit. So far we've mobilized for of our disaster trailer, and have rental companies standing by with extra mechanics..... you know how we roll we're going to tear some stuff up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Some???????????????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was trying to be optimistic


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Seems you weren't the only one.....
> https://www.bbb.org/chicago/busines...ngton-heights-il-17903/reviews-and-complaints
> 
> Based on what has been done in the past to correct the overbilling you may have a chance for a refund. I'd see about getting several quotes for the work ABC performed and if there's a substantial difference file a complaint.


Jeff, if it helps and you are interested in doing this, I'll send you one from my shop. You should have been under 2000 so you could stand to get a few sheckles back...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> You tell me when and where and I'll be there


Sometime the week of May 15th in the Hoffman Estates area.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Sometime the week of May 15th in the Hoffman Estates area.


A Brokeback Reunion for you two...How cute


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> You tell me when and where and I'll be there
> 
> Sounds like the college and a decent-sized factory took a good hit. So far we've mobilized for of our disaster trailer, and have rental
> 
> companies standing by with extra mechanics..... you know how we roll we're going to tear some stuff up


Don't worry...Belfor has It handled...You just stay home and work on your airbags or LEDs...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> A Brokeback Reunion for you two...How cute


Ooooh piss oof eh...... There's nothing wrong with interstate networking and weather discussions.......Last year Mark13 made it in for beers and who knows maybe a few more can join in....
I still need to make it over to the Detoilet area this spring and you'll have you're chance then.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Ooooh piss oof eh...... There's nothing wrong with interstate networking and weather discussions.......Last year Mark13 made it in for beers and who knows maybe a few more can join in....
> I still need to make it over to the Detoilet area
> 
> this spring and you'll have you're chance then.....


I'm busy that day....


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> Last year Mark13 made it


That was a year ago already?!


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> That was a year ago already?!


Damn near...... Hope the next 5yrs go by as quick, it'll be retirement time.....


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> Damn near...... Hope the next 5yrs go by as quick, it'll be retirement time.....


If the next 5 years go by as quick as it felt 2016 went by then I don't want to know how quick time goes once I'm 30+!

I'm hoping sometime before May I'll be out in your area, going to go pester Rob for a while but will swing by and see you as well in my travels of driving around seeing the sites and having a little vacation or workation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I was trying to be optimistic


That went oot the window pretty quick............


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> If the next 5 years go by as quick as it felt 2016 went by then I don't want to know how quick time goes once I'm 30+!
> 
> I'm hoping sometime before May I'll be out in your area, going to go pester Rob for a while but will swing by and see you as well in my travels of driving around seeing the sites and having a little vacation or workation.


Well I'm sure I'll be around, bring a shotgun and we'll go shoot clays...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> That went oot the window pretty quick............


Yes, yes it did!

Busted to gators with in the 1st couple of hours


----------



## JustJeff

So, after the flooding of our basement last week, the wife and I decide to escape to our house up in Land O' Lakes for some ice fishing. We get up there and the thermal coupler on our furnace had gone bad, so all the water in the toilets froze up, and all of the pop in the fridge has frozen and the cans exploded. Had to spend the night in the motel in town and then I went and got the thermal couple the next morning and fixed the furnace. What a week. But, we did bring home a dozen Walleye fillets, so there was a little light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> So, after the flooding of our basement last week, the wife and I decide to escape to our house up in Land O' Lakes for some ice fishing. We get up there and the thermal coupler on our furnace had gone bad, so all the water in the toilets froze up, and all of the pop in the fridge has frozen and the cans exploded. Had to spend the night in the motel in town and then I went and got the thermal couple the next morning and fixed the furnace. What a week. But, we did bring home a dozen Walleye fillets, so there was a little light at the end of the tunnel.


With the recent run of water plumbing issues it may be time to consider simplifying things.......
Before I was married I live in a small cabin in the mtns that was build around 1890 that sat on 80acres, no TV, no phone, 30amps of power, no basement/crawl space, no running water, wood/coal stove for heat and an outhouse. I filled my deer tag every year oof the porch or oot a window and filled a couple Elk tags the same way too. Even though I had to haul water, cut firewood/haul coal, deal with an outhouse along with bear issues it was a great place to live.


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> So, after the flooding of our basement last week, the wife and I decide to escape to our house up in Land O' Lakes for some ice fishing. We get up there and the thermal coupler on our furnace had gone bad, so all the water in the toilets froze up, and all of the pop in the fridge has frozen and the cans exploded.
> 
> Had to spend the night in the motel in town and then I went and got the thermal couple the
> 
> next morning and fixed the furnace. What a week. But, we did bring home a dozen Walleye fillets, so there was a little light at the end of the tunnel.


If I actually had feelings I would be feeling bad for you...Quite a run of bad luck your having...Things are bound to get better...If not I have found drinking even heavier helps....


----------



## JustJeff

I used to do that Def, but even though it doesn't sound like it from my recent posts, things have gotten better for us since not drinking.  On the bright side, we are selling this house, and the house up North in two or three years, and moving up there permanently. Building a new house on the water and calling it a day. A brand new house shouldn't have any trouble with the mechanicals for 15-20 years (hopefully), not including the sumps of course! I might buy another small place do keep down here to stay at during Winter months and keep doing snow. Things are working out pretty well with my new company, and I think I'll add another truck for next Season. The rest of the year I will be able to be found up Nort' searching for the next big one.


----------



## JustJeff

Am I actually going to have to put my plow on tonight? If so, it will be the first time in over a month!


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks like you have a marginal shot.....


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> Am I actually going to have to put my plow on tonight? If so, it will be the first time in over a month!


You know if you put it on it won't snow..lowblue:


----------



## JustJeff

Cancel that. Now it looks like it might just be a salt run. Possibly not even that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hot 78-80 here today


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Hot 78-80 here today


sounds like hell


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. Too hot for me.


----------



## Phil1747

So what does everyone think about the rest of the season? Next event is looking like Superbowl Sunday but that is too far out to trust. Almost thinking the season is done?? And it started off soo good....


----------



## JDosch

I wouldn't say the season is done just yet. I think winter is due back anytime now.


----------



## Defcon 5

Phil1747 said:


> So what does everyone think about the rest of the season? Next event is looking like Superbowl Sunday but that is too far out to trust. Almost thinking the season is done?? And it started off soo good....


It's January 26th...Little way to go yet...


----------



## Phil1747

Defcon 5 said:


> It's January 26th...Little way to go yet...


Up aboot in Michigan might be a different story but 60 and sunny in Chicago last week and nothing in the forecast for almost 2 weeks. Saw my boat yesterday and she was talking to me about Summer... The snowmobiles haven't left the trailer this year. Don't think the trails were open in Wisconsin for more than 2 weeks so far


----------



## JustJeff

They've been open in the St. Germain, Eagle River, Land O' Lakes area most of the Winter.


----------



## Phil1747

JustJeff said:


> They've been open in the St. Germain, Eagle River, Land O' Lakes area most of the Winter.


Too far out to go with 2 4 week old twin boys Jeff. Wife will only let me travel up to an hour from rollings and 45. Racine is my limit this year no upper Michigan this season.


----------



## JustJeff

Where exactly are you at?


----------



## Phil1747

JustJeff said:


> Where exactly are you at?


Behind Culver's next to Grayslake north


----------



## Phil1747

Stopped doing commercial 4 yrs back and play with the state now out of the Grayslake yard on 83 and center


----------



## JustJeff

Gotcha. You're only about 10 minutes from me.


----------



## Phil1747

We should grab wings one night at BWW by you. I like the idea of a 5 min drive vs the hou plusr to go to Orland park


----------



## JustJeff

Phil1747 said:


> We should grab wings one night at BWW by you. I like the idea of a 5 min drive vs the hou plusr to go to Orland park


Orland??? I live right by BWW. I'm right behind the BP on Rollins and Fairfield. Just sent you a PM.


----------



## BUFF

Phil1747 said:


> Behind Culver's next to Grayslake north


If I had a Culvers close my cholesterol would be oof the charts from eating Cheddar, Bacon Butter Burgers, fried curds and shakes....


----------



## Phil1747

BUFF said:


> If I had a Culvers close my cholesterol would be oof the charts from eating Cheddar, Bacon Butter Burgers, fried curds and shakes....


Last night as I was out salting large cheese curds and their homemade root beer


----------



## BillyM83

Phil1747 said:


> We should grab wings one night at BWW by you. I like the idea of a 5 min drive vs the hou plusr to go to Orland park


If you're in grayslake, screw Bdubs for wings... head on over to Franks for the Memories in Mundelein.


----------



## JustJeff

I don't like the demographics where I live. I'm sure not going to a place where they're even worse!


----------



## JustJeff

Anybody going to the fishing show in Schaumburg this weekend?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Snow sunday 1 to 2 possible. Any thoughts


----------



## JustJeff

From what I've seen, it looks like right at 1". That's perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SnowMatt13

That would be perfect and double our monthly total right now.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Anyone ever heard of Twin Peaks in Orland it's supposed to be like Hooters but only better looking women which is hard to believe


----------



## Phil1747

rjigto4oje said:


> Anyone ever heard of Twin Peaks in Orland it's supposed to be like Hooters but only better looking women which is hard to believe


There is a Twin Peaks in Wheeling at 21 and lake cook. They have better food and better looking girls that. Hooters and Tilted Kilt. In my opinion.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Phil1747 said:


> There is a Twin Peaks in Wheeling at 21 and lake cook. They have better food and better looking girls that. Hooters and Tilted Kilt. In my opinion.


That's what a friend of mine said I'll have to check it out


----------



## BUFF

rjigto4oje said:


> Anyone ever heard of Twin Peaks in Orland it's supposed to be like Hooters but only better looking women which is hard to believe


 In my world when someone refers to Twin Peaks this is what's being talked aboot....


----------



## Phil1747

BUFF said:


> In my world when someone refers to Twin Peaks this is what's being talked aboot....
> Agree to disagree...
> View attachment 170191


----------



## BUFF

Phil1747 said:


> View attachment 170192


Meh..... I'll take mine since they're not affected by age and are lower maintenance.......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Meh..... I'll take mine since they're not affected by age and are lower maintenance.......


I will take the other...You just keep trading them in for newer younger ones every few years...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wasn't Twin Peaks where there was that big biker war in Texas a year or two ago?


----------



## Defcon 5

Phil1747 said:


> View attachment 170192


We have Tilted Kilt here...Same premise...Scantily clad women one step away from the stripper pole serving drinks with lots of TVs around...Took Oomkes there...He had to keep wiping the drool away


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> We have Tilted Kilt here...Same premise...Scantily clad women one step away from the stripper pole serving drinks with lots of TVs around...Took Oomkes there...He had to keep wiping the drool away


And?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


It was just an observation that possibly you don't get out of the Compound mulch


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> It was just an observation that possibly you don't get out of the Compound mulch


Why wood eye?

There's two many peeple in the world.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why wood eye?
> 
> There's two many peeple in the world.


And the world thanks you for staying put


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> And the world thanks you for staying put


And the world thanks you for staying put as mulch as you do.


----------



## Mike_PS

And, back to the thread...you two can take your other conversation private 

Thanks guys Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

:laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Interesting.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Interesting.....


How's the destruction work down south coming along?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Michael J. Donovan said:


> And, back to the thread...you two can take your other conversation private
> 
> Thanks guys Thumbs Up


Sorry MJD , maybe you can go to our next wing night, of course we will keep it whether related.


----------



## JustJeff

Phil1747 said:


> There is a Twin Peaks in Wheeling at 21 and lake cook. They have better food and better looking girls that. Hooters and Tilted Kilt. In my opinion.


Our shop is right across the street from there, behind the Ram. Drive past that place all the time but have never been in.


----------



## JustJeff

I learned today that Sawboy must have been in the heavy equipment operator's union awhile back!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> How's the destruction work down south coming along?


Pretty massive work here at the University, 4 building are total teardowns another 20 or so need a lot of work. Currently working 16's X 7. Forecast is two months before things slow down.

Now will I stay......Time will tell.


----------



## JustJeff

That's too many hours for me for months on end.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Pretty massive work here at the University, 4 building are total teardowns another 20 or so need a lot of work. Currently working 16's X 7. Forecast is two months before things slow down.
> 
> Now will I stay......Time will tell.


That's a lot of hours...

So are you an owner of a branch and end up all over the country or what? I've always been curious what your role is in these major cleanups.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's a lot of hours...
> 
> So are you an owner of a branch and end up all over the country or what? I've always been curious what your role is in these major cleanups.


He's the one with mop......


----------



## Mark13

John_DeereGreen said:


> So are you an owner of a branch and end up all over the country or what? I've always been curious what your role is in these major cleanups.


He's not sure what his role is either.


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> He's the one with mop......
> 
> View attachment 170193


Damn. Almost made me spit coffee all over my keyboard!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

He does break a lot of equipment.


----------



## JustJeff

At least it's usually his own equipment.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Poor olddog can't catch a break...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> At least it's usually his own equipment.


If that's what he's telling you, he's lying.


----------



## JustJeff

He hasn't told me anything. I was just referring to the things I know about, like his last truck with the body damage, and the W.O.'s that he trashed.


----------



## Defcon 5

I thought he was CEO of Arctic...Come to find out he is just a mop monkey...Even a Union Monkey is more evolved than a mop monkey...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's a lot of hours...
> 
> So are you an owner of a branch and end up all over the country or what? I've always been curious what your role is in these major cleanups.


Mark 13 gave the best answer...... and since 70% of my check comes from weather..... it's somewhat appropriate for the weather thread

I've been in this industry 23 years.... was a union heavy equipment operator in my youth....

I work for a prior company for 12 years doing restoration work, came the circus master about 11 years ago. Started off operations manager at the local branch to my home and then eventually the operations manager for our main branch...... Hated the office life. While being the operations managers, I would only go out on the larger large events. Eventually that led me two large loss full time as their resource coordinator. I became the 5th employee, 1st full time hourly staff member......And Large loss does the most revenue of any of our 15 branches..... that's a whole nother story

I handled Logistics, purchases, projects, etc. I'm one of those talented guys who can do just about anything......lol

About two years ago, I had just completed building out a new disaster trailer, after a two minute conversation..... I said screw it I packed up my tools went to the hotel (KC @ this point) packed up my bags and headed for Chicago. I was done, I mean DONE.

Chicago group asked me not to quit and I took over most of the larger projects and construction in the Chicagoland area.

Fast forward to this past August, they asked me to come down and help with the 12 schools and the women's prison, I completed that project and headed home just prior to Thanksgiving. They're having some difficulties trying to find people to do what I can do.

And then this happened and they asked me to come down and assist. Currently I am supporting a work force of about 400 over two shifts.......So here I am enjoying winter.

And besides.....I get double time after 60 hours.


----------



## Defcon 5

I had to take a nap half way through the Bio.....You are a multi faceted employee...A Big cog in the Mop Monkey world so to speak...:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I honestly tell people I'm the janitor so they leave me alone.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Interesting...I didn't know you were an employee. Guess I always assumed differently.


----------



## BillyM83

Beware of Ice tomorrow morning. Forecast looks juicy for salters...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I thought he was CEO of Arctic...Come to find out he is just a mop monkey...Even a Union Monkey is more evolved than a mop monkey...


So a union monkey devolved into a mop monkey................


----------



## brianbrich1

How's the typical Superbowl snow looking


----------



## Sawboy

brianbrich1 said:


> How's the typical Superbowl snow looking


That's what's gonna happe. Lol. No snow forever, and we get the bone on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## SnowMatt13

That's fine for the super bowl. No team I like is in it. DVR to watch later will work just fine.


----------



## BillyM83

SnowMatt13 said:


> That's fine for the super bowl. No team I like is in it. DVR to watch later will work just fine.


^This.


----------



## JustJeff

This was the first time I can remember where I never dropped my blade a single time in the month of January. These salt runs are saving my ass.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I dropped once.....


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushed ice this month


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I dropped once.....


On your toe?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> This was the first time I can remember where I never dropped my blade a single time in the month of January. These salt runs are saving my ass.


You guys never plowed anything? We plowed snow once, and ice twice the first 10 days. Then until this past Friday, apparently the weather gods decided to hide.


----------



## rjigto4oje

What a disappointing year, unless you do all seasonal, per push guys have it bad. And our future doesn't look too promising


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> You guys never plowed anything? We plowed snow once, and ice twice the first 10 days. Then until this past Friday, apparently the weather gods decided to hide.


 Nope, not a single time. I just went through my invoices, and if I'm not mistaken, the last time I've dropped my blade was 12/18.


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> What a disappointing year, unless you do all seasonal, per push guys have it bad. And our future doesn't look too promising


 You are right. I've got one Seasonal. Between that and my salt runs I've been "okay", but not great. It's a good thing we had a relatively strong December.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Nope, not a single time. I just went through my invoices, and if I'm not mistaken, the last time I've dropped my blade was 12/18.


Crazy how the weather is. This is Mother Nature just evening out for 13-14 and 14-15.

Seasonals are a must if you have any actual reliance on snow income. If we were strictly per push, I don't know if I'd even mess with snow.


----------



## JustJeff

So, the city of Chicago is implementing a .07 cent grocery bag tax for every bag you use from the grocery store? They never cease to amaze me with how many different ways to create new taxes. Remember how the tollway was supposed to be a "temporary" tax???? It makes a person feel like snapping on the politicians who can't find a way to manage their tax income.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> So, the city of Chicago is implementing a .07 cent grocery bag tax for every bag you use from the grocery store? They never cease to amaze me with how many different ways to create new taxes. Remember how the tollway was supposed to be a "temporary" tax???? It makes a person feel like snapping on the politicians who can't find a way to manage their tax income.


Don't forget about the soda tax, and I've heard that I 55 will soon be a toal road , and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few other taxes, the plan is to retire in about six or seven years and move out of state. Were looking in northern Wisconsin or the UP of Michigan boy I can't wait.


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. I'm planning on another two years and we'll be out of here and at our place up North fulltime too. WI has a 5.5% tax rate, no tollways, or extra "city taxes". Somehow they have figured out how to make it work on 5.5%. Wonder why our corrupt politicians haven't figured it out? Oh ya, I know why, because they have no desire to. I went to the fishing show in Schaumburg last weekend and bought a new fish locator. If I'd have paid for it at the Schaumburg Expo center they were going to charge me 16%, yes 16% sales tax on it. So, I just gave the guy a deposit on it, and he called me yesterday from his store in Lomira WI, and I ended up paying 5.5% sales tax. This state and their taxes can kiss my lily white ass.


----------



## Sawboy

Unions, Democrats, Democrats, and Democrats are why Illinois is the way it is. 

Oh yeah, also, Democrats.


----------



## JustJeff

Well, I'm going to take my union pension and spend it in a State where they won't take such a big piece of it.


----------



## Mark13

I don't own property here in IL yet and I never will. I plan to buy but it will be in a different state either North or a couple states West. I realize no where is perfect, but some places sure are a lot better then others! I just got back from 3.5 days in the U.P. with a group of friends and every single one of us was disappointed to cross into IL coming out of Wisconsin. The Welcome to IL sign on I90 is in about 8 pieces from someone smashing through it, even the sign can't stand it in IL.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.weather.gov/lot/2011blizzard


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> http://www.weather.gov/lot/2011blizzard


That was the storm that started my hatered towards the snow industry.

Did not go back to my house for 9 days, broke more stuff than I had parts for, lost transmission in a few plow trucks including reverse band in my main salt truck. Forget that storm...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'd love to that event.

It's storms like that gives me pleasure. Perhaps you should try Ford truckslowblue:, as opposed to the Chevys


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo said:


> I'd love to that event.
> 
> It's storms like that gives me pleasure. Perhaps you should try Ford truckslowblue:, as opposed to the Chevys


Says the ford guy who trades them in before the warranty expires....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1 said:


> Says the ford guy who trades them in before the warranty expires....


I delete the warranty within a thousand miles of new.

Actually the only warranty issue I remember having the last 10 plus years was twist in the axle out of my 2014 in a blizzard.

I did look at Chevys before buying my 2017 Ford.


----------



## rjigto4oje

I loved that storm, got stuck in a few spots, that gave me a chance to get out and hear that thunder snow. What the outlook for this weekend nd mid week


----------



## brianbrich1

rjigto4oje said:


> I loved that storm, got stuck in a few spots, that gave me a chance to get out and hear that thunder snow. What the outlook for this weekend nd mid week


I Posted on the group text an update.... Salting at best


----------



## rjigto4oje

brianbrich1 said:


> I Posted on the group text an update.... Salting at best


Didn't get it


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I'd love to that event.
> 
> It's storms like that gives me pleasure. Perhaps you should try Ford truckslowblue:, as opposed to the Chevys


I cant afford to buy a ford... it is not the initial cost... it's the mechanic bill for all the repairs...









Ford did a wonderful job of making me a true Ford hater when they introduced the 6.0 then they put the nail in the coffin when whey introduced the 6.4...









FORD = F'ed Over Rebuilt Dodge.

And by the way, the salt truck that lost reverse was a Ford... HA!


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I did look at Chevys before buying my 2017 Ford.


What stopped you? You knew that it would not be a pile like your Fords in a year so you would not have a reason to tell the wife to get a new one?


----------



## Philbilly2

Here are some pics from that storm 6 years ago to make you guys think happy thoughts of snow...


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I delete the warranty within a thousand miles of new.
> 
> Actually the only warranty issue I remember having the last 10 plus years was twist in the axle out of my 2014 in a blizzard.
> 
> I did look at Chevys before buying my 2017 Ford.


Also what state were you plowing in with a 2014 pickup in a blizzard?

I don't think we have seen snow in Illinois since before 2014??? LOL :laugh:


----------



## Midwest Pond

I loved that snow in 2011, just kept driving and running into piles of snow.

people calling and telling them you'd be there in the next 24 hours, and they thought you were joking


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Also what state were you plowing in with a 2014 pickup in a blizzard?
> 
> I don't think we have seen snow in Illinois since before 2014??? LOL :laugh:


Your memory must be lapsing my friend..... I plowed a blizzard last year(15) and the year before(14).

The 2014 was on Superbowl Sunday.... as an added bonus I want 5000 football squares.

Last year's mostly affected Indiana I went as far east as Valparaiso.


----------



## dieselss

Yep valpo was under the blizzard.
So was parts of western Porter County.


----------



## ultimate plow

Holy cow does the new format of this site suck! Its doesn't say join date next to our names anymore, WTF I have high loyalty and credibility here considering I was 12 years old or something when I joined here. LOLz. Yea I see all the snow as of "now" has pretty much disappeared for sat night and next week except for the chance of the usual freezing rain here, Damn bummer this year is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whiners.....we had 17" and a little breezy. A couple 18 hour shifts and all was good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow said:


> Holy cow does the new format of this site suck! Its doesn't say join date next to our names anymore, WTF I have high loyalty and credibility here considering I was 12 years old or something when I joined here. LOLz. Yea I see all the snow as of "now" has pretty much disappeared for sat night and next week except for the chance of the usual freezing rain here, Damn bummer this year is.


15 years according to the private file MJD keeps on you


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> 15 years according to the private file MJD keeps on you


U talk'en aboot this.


----------



## ultimate plow

Thanks to Mike JD who is keeping secret files on me now along with the hacked up web site makes sense. haha . Yes, I believe he is SnoFarmer. Id imagine so. I see it now.


----------



## Mike_PS

ultimate plow said:


> Thanks to Mike JD who is keeping secret files on me now along with the hacked up web site makes sense. haha . Yes, I believe he is SnoFarmer. Id imagine so. I see it now.


Whoa, whoa, whoa! Sno, really? Anyone but Sno :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! Sno, really? Anyone but Sno :laugh:


Bahahahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! Sno, really? Anyone but Sno :laugh:


You know Sno, can't sneak anything past him....


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo said:


> You know Sno, can't sneak anything past him....


Hey , hey, hey, I know when somthing is missing a wheel and when it's not.....


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Your memory must be lapsing my friend..... I plowed a blizzard last year(15) and the year before(14).
> 
> The 2014 was on Superbowl Sunday.... as an added bonus I want 5000 football squares.
> 
> Last year's mostly affected Indiana I went as far east as Valparaiso.


If those events were blizzards then I am the pope...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> If those events were blizzards then I am the pope...


https://www.google.com/amp/wgntv.co...fficially-chicagos-5th-largest-snowstorm/amp/

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2016/02...res-of-vehicles-stuck-in-snow-after-blizzard/

So is it farther Philbilly now?


----------



## Philbilly2

Seems the word "blizzard" is being as loosely used now a days as "professional"


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/wgntv.co...fficially-chicagos-5th-largest-snowstorm/amp/
> 
> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2016/02...res-of-vehicles-stuck-in-snow-after-blizzard/
> 
> So is it farther Philbilly now?


Pat, you can refer to me as the the almighty holy father Philbilly


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> Seems the word "blizzard" is being as loosely used now a days as "professional"


I believed they were classified as blizzards as well. We got around 20" both times, and the winds were over 40 MPH I think. It's the wind that classifies it as a blizzard, correct?


----------



## JustJeff

Man, absolutely no activity on the board at all today. Everyone must be pre-gaming it hard!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

screw this - im putting the plows away next week, gonna start power washing. maybe next year well actually get some snow


----------



## Phil1747

JustJeff said:


> Man, absolutely no activity on the board at all today. Everyone must be pre-gaming it hard!


Mother inlaw asked who I was rooting for. I said I'm rooting for these numbers and only care about the last 5 seconds of each quarter


----------



## rjigto4oje

NorthernSvc's said:


> screw this - im putting the plows away next week, gonna start power washing. maybe next year well actually get some snow


X2, I thought we might still have a chance. This is one wierd winter


----------



## Mark13

Figured I should use the 50* day and rinse underneath the truck real good. 2.5hrs with both sprinklers on should have rinsed it pretty well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You should buy an undercarriage broom for a pressure washer. Save a lot of water and time to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## Mark13

John_DeereGreen said:


> You should buy an undercarriage broom for a pressure washer. Save a lot of water and time to accomplish the same goal.


I've thought about it but I have minimal money into the 2 sprinklers and I can use them for other projects as well. The water is coming from a sand point so I have no cost into that, the only thing I'm out is my time to walk over and move the sprinklers around every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow....It's been a busy two weeks...... I can't believe they actually pay me to spend money, I should break the half million dollars easily on this event.

So far I've purchased, 2 2017 F550's, ordered two gooseneck trailers, need to make a decision on what generators and distribution tomorrow and accessories. That will put me over the 325 plus everything else I'm buying down here.......Snow, ah, who needs it.

I'm flying to Texas tomorrow to pick one up, drive to KC, pick up a PW trailer, then head back to Mississippi. Next week I'll fly back to KC and pick up another truck and hopefully pick up one of the goosenecks on the way back to Mississippi


----------



## Midwest Pond

If any of you guys want to come out for a beer.... I'm having an event in Mundelein on March 11th at a local brewery.
We drink beer to raise money for charity.

https://www.facebook.com/events/194630447670892/


----------



## road2damascus

Lt. Steven Hauk: First of all, don't make fun of the weather here, and don't say the weather is the same all the time here. Because it's not. In fact, it's two degrees colder today than yesterday.

Adrian Cronauer: Two degrees colder, me without my muff.


----------



## REAPER

I'm flying to Texas tomorrow to pick one up, drive to KC, pick up a PW trailer, then head back to Mississippi. Next week I'll fly back to KC and pick up another truck and hopefully pick up one of the goosenecks on the way back to Mississippi[/QUOTE]

You ever wanna take a break on that driving I'm looking for a job. After these last 2 winters I gotta get another gig or something. 
20+ year CDL 
17 years since last ticket.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll definitely keep that in mind.

I flew to Kansas City yesterday picked up a second F550, I should be in Memphis in a couple of hours to pick up two Gooseneck trailers before heading back south to Hattiesburg.

For now I'll be stationed in both of these trucks probably at the Arctic yard.

I also purchase two more semi trailers last week I would also like to get at least two flatbed semi trailers in the near future....... since we do not have any semis the haul these....... you get the picture


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I should be in Memphis in a couple of hours to pick up two Gooseneck trailers before heading back south to Hattiesburg.


I can't wait to see a gooseneck hooked to a gooseneck hooked to a zebra.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't wait to see a gooseneck hooked to a gooseneck hooked to a zebra.


The zebra look is only part of the problem.... now that the Sun is up you can see how badly the paint job actually is.

The next time I stop for fuel I'll get some better pictures.

The trailers better be stacked


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> The trailers better be stacked


I hope not..............lol


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> The zebra look is only part of the problem.... now that the Sun is up you can see how badly the paint job actually is.
> 
> The next time I stop for fuel I'll get some better pictures.
> 
> The trailers better be stacked
> 
> View attachment 170848
> 
> 
> View attachment 170849


So are ewe calling it "The Oreo"......



Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope not..............lol


I always thought Cumminsings had stacks not trailers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Few pics


----------



## Sawboy

Let me know when I get to tow those to ya.


----------



## Freshwater

So how much snow you guys getting out of this??? Oh wait that's right.... Enjoy the 60deg weather. 
I've been landscaping for 2 weeks... I'm even considering pulling the trigger on pond work when I'm done with a fence I'm doing...

Unreal....


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll definitely keep that in mind.
> 
> I flew to Kansas City yesterday picked up a second F550, I should be in Memphis in a couple of hours to pick up two Gooseneck trailers before heading back south to Hattiesburg.
> 
> For now I'll be stationed in both of these trucks probably at the Arctic yard.
> 
> I also purchase two more semi trailers last week I would also like to get at least two flatbed semi trailers in the near future....... since we do not have any semis the haul these....... you get the picture


Living of grid, ehh


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Few pics
> 
> View attachment 170888
> 
> 
> View attachment 170889
> 
> 
> View attachment 170890


Gator trailer good trailers, I have an 18 foot equipment trailer great prices and well built


----------



## Mark13

All fun and games here with no snow.


----------



## BUFF

Nice scenery pics Mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hay........nice pics!


----------



## giggity

After last year and now this year I've officially decided to call it quits, just not worth it anymore.. Truck is For Sale, 2014 Ram 2500 Big Horn, 6.4 Hemi, navigation, heated seats and steering wheel, alpine sound, tons more options. Just getting ready to role 70,000 miles, like new michelins, plow installed last year, has not pushed much snow, immaculate condition inside and out. $28,000 no plow equipment, $30,000 with 8ft western. If anyone is interested PM me. Still has factory warranty


----------



## dieseld

Quitter.


----------



## JustJeff

Interested. No plow equipment. What's your number? PM sent.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

giggity said:


> After last year and now this year I've officially decided to call it quits, just not worth it anymore.. Truck is For Sale, 2014 Ram 2500 Big Horn, 6.4 Hemi, navigation, heated seats and steering wheel, alpine sound, tons more options. Just getting ready to role 70,000 miles, like new michelins, plow installed last year, has not pushed much snow, immaculate condition inside and out. $28,000 no plow equipment, $30,000 with 8ft western. If anyone is interested PM me. Still has factory warranty
> 
> View attachment 170923


Nice ride.....too bad I don't need another CC. Looking for a RC long box.


----------



## Phil1747

so for all you landscaping guys what is the best fertilizer to put down this early? going back to concrete in 2 weeks. this winter was so bad it didn't even get a new thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phil1747 said:


> so for all you landscaping guys what is the best fertilizer to put down this early? going back to concrete in 2 weeks. this winter was so bad it didn't even get a new thread


None....you're wasting your money putting anything down this early.


----------



## Phil1747

winter is dead in chicago. 60 degrees all week. my boat mechanic was out testing jet skis on the chain yesterday and today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phil1747 said:


> winter is dead in chicago. 60 degrees all week. my boat mechanic was out testing jet skis on the chain yesterday and today


I didn't say you would get snow, it's just too early to do a fert app.


----------



## Phil1747

I don't know anything about fert. Was hoping to be able to get a jump on it this year.


----------



## BUFF

Phil1747 said:


> I don't know anything about fert. Was hoping to be able to get a jump on it this year.


Why would you want to start mowing earlier than you need?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Why would you want to start mowing earlier than you need?


He could always hire SnoFarmer....rumour on the playground is he luvs to mow da lawn.


----------



## BUFF

So mulch he volunteers to mow the loco HS foolsball field.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LMAO


----------



## Phil1747

I want to get the lawn going because the dogs are tearing it up and it's a mud pit. And the wife is blaming me!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

It's going to be a long hot summer, I think we're definitely not going to see anything that will need to be pushed the rest of the year, and it sucks hopefully next year.


----------



## JustJeff

Going to get my bass boat out of storage probably next week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Going to get my bass boat out of storage probably next week.


Better hurry..,,.Only 9 more months til the next failed season!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No kidding


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Going to get my bass boat out of storage probably next week.


LOL... that is what I have been doing at work today. 

Boat is in the shop, adding new junk I got for Christmas.

Shop overhead doors wide open, in a tee shirt, cold beer flowing!


----------



## Ajlawn1

No worries 2+" in a couple weeks... Geez 33.6" now I know how the west side of the lake feels like every year....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> No worries 2+" in a couple weeks... Geez 33.6" now I know how the west side of the lake feels like every year....
> 
> View attachment 171010


They can't even get 2 days from now right. What makes you think they'll even be close with that?


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> LOL... that is what I have been doing at work today.
> 
> Boat is in the shop, adding new junk I got for Christmas.
> 
> Shop overhead doors wide open, in a tee shirt, cold beer flowing!


Getting my new Garmin 10" GPSMAP 7640 and Minn Kota Ulterra with spot lock installed shortly. Thinkin about getting a set of 10' Power Poles too. Don't know if I want to spend the money on those right now. They're about 4K installed. Wondering if I can find a way to write this off! :dancing:


----------



## Philbilly2

Jeff, all you need to do is install the stuff so you can take potential clients out fishing and bam... write offs for days. Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> They can't even get 2 days from now right. What makes you think they'll even be close with that?


2 days your being nice.... I was thinking the next few hours are trouble for them... It was just a huge sarcastic joke like them....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> 2 days your being nice.... I was thinking the next few hours are trouble for them... It was just a huge sarcastic joke like them....


The idiots don't realize how much money we sometimes spend on their guesses. More than once I've had extra salt sitting on properties, or rented another big loader for an event that never showed up.


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> The idiots don't realize how much money we sometimes spend on their guesses. More than once I've had extra salt sitting on properties, or rented another big loader for an event that never showed up.


Latest forecast...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Latest forecast...
> 
> View attachment 171051


I saw that yesterday.............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw that yesterday.............


Did 2/to/too/two/deuce


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Did 2/to/too/two/deuce


You forgot "dos"...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Dart board foreguessers. Throw darts at a board with weather conditions and whatever you hit is the foreguess for that day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Dart board foreguessers. Throw darts at a board with weather conditions and whatever you hit is the foreguess for that day.


Maybe


----------



## JDosch

Any of you guys know anyone looking for a like new Western HTS?


----------



## Philbilly2

This guy might be?

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/1-2-ton-dbl-crew-cab-guys.170053/


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Dart board foreguessers. Throw darts at a board with weather conditions and whatever you hit is the foreguess for that day.


I'm convinced it's more sciencey than that....... Ever here of Chicken Bingo?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Anybody have a clue what this strange white substance is falling from the sky and coating the roads....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Anybody have a clue what this strange white substance is falling from the sky and coating the roads....?
> 
> View attachment 171072


Same thing here........I'm kind of lost as to what to do.


----------



## JustJeff

I got a salt run in last night. First time doing anything since Jan 26th.


----------



## Freshwater

Anybody know when your garden show is this year? And where?


----------



## JustJeff

Salt run tomorrow?


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> Salt run tomorrow?


Tornadoes one day, snow the next, crazy year


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> Tornadoes one day, snow the next, crazy year


That's a no chiter

We had some crazy sky's out by me yesterday evening


----------



## dieselss

Everyone make through


----------



## Philbilly2

Everyone that I checked on was fine. A lot of wind damage just to the south of me. Roofs and fences are the hardest hit. Lot of trees and power lines down. I am north of Rt 80 yet, so we got some good wind, picked up my patio furniture out of the fence row... yet again.. But I guess when you live in the middle of a corn field... well, every day is windy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We got the nursing home they got hit in Ottawa by the tornado


----------



## rjigto4oje

I saw a few pic's of Ottawa/naplate this morning looks like a war zone. Anyone heading to volunteer this weekend


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> I saw a few pic's of Ottawa/naplate this morning looks like a war zone. Anyone heading to volunteer this weekend


One of my skid loaders went down there with a buddy of mine yesterday morning. They are currently still asking all outside contractors and volunteers to stay out till Amren gets all the power poles sorted out which should be by the end of the day today.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Philbilly2 said:


> One of my skid loaders went down there with a buddy of mine yesterday morning. They are currently still asking all outside contractors and volunteers to stay out till Amren gets all the power poles sorted out which should be by the end of the day today.


I spent 6 weekends in fairdale and coal city, worked with team Rubicon with my skid, it took a good 4 to 5 days just to get power restored, not sure if I can make it this weekend . Stay safe out there Phil


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> I spent 6 weekends in fairdale and coal city, worked with team Rubicon with my skid, it took a good 4 to 5 days just to get power restored, not sure if I can make it this weekend . Stay safe out there Phil


One of my good buddies owns the trash company that has the lime green dumpsters that were dropped all over fairdale in the cleanup.

That one was really bad...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Philbilly2 said:


> One of my good buddies owns the trash company that has the lime green dumpsters that were dropped all over fairdale in the cleanup.
> 
> That one was really bad...


We may have crossed paths and didn't even know it. Stay safe out there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

https://www.yahoo.com/news/chicagos-lack-snow-2017-sets-146-record-162841943.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## SnowMatt13

You guys are all talking spring and tornados and we have all this snow coming tonight.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowMatt13 said:


> You guys are all talking spring and tornados and we have all this snow coming tonight.......


Pretty sad when an inch is a "lot" of snow.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty sad when an inch is a "lot".


So you do listen to or here your wife.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What?


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> So you do listen to or here your wife.......


Must be why all his trucks have the slogans " It's not the size of our blades/mowers but the motion in the ocean..."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be why all his trucks have the slogans " It's not the size of our blades/mowers but the motion in the ocean..."


What???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???


I think what everyone is saying you need to hop in your crop duster and drop some crushed up Cialis in the clouds....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

rjigto4oje said:


> I spent 6 weekends in fairdale and coal city, worked with team Rubicon with my skid, it took a good 4 to 5 days just to get power restored, not sure if I can make it this weekend . Stay safe out there Phil


I was with Team rubicon for both those ops as well - was that you with the new holland skid? or takeuchi?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I'm heading out with Team Rubicon for the next 2 weeks down in lasalle. got my saws all packed up and ready to roll!


----------



## dieselss

Be safe yall


----------



## JustJeff

NorthernSvc's said:


> I'm heading out with Team Rubicon for the next 2 weeks down in lasalle. got my saws all packed up and ready to roll!
> 
> View attachment 171224


Kudos to you. I'm sure they'll appreciate your help.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've got a couple rent-a-wreck machines out there


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1olddogtwo said:


> I've got a couple machines out there
> 
> View attachment 171225


We have case on our side - brand new skids and excavators dropped where and whenever needed!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

https://teamrubiconusa.org/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's said:


> We have case on our side - brand new skids and excavators dropped where and whenever needed!
> 
> View attachment 171226


You should see some of the bozos down here in Hattiesburg....OMG.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1olddogtwo said:


> You should see some of the bozos down here in Hattiesburg....OMG.


I wasn't there for that one. But yea I can only
Imagine - it's amazing all the people that show up to "do good".... the insurance scammers, fly by night contractors. There's big money in disaster cleanup - team rubicon is free and all volunteer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's said:


> I wasn't there for that one. But yea I can only
> Imagine - it's amazing all the people that show up to "do good".... the insurance scammers, fly by night contractors. There's big money in disaster cleanup - team rubicon is free and all volunteer


I've been down here since mid January.....Few more weeks to go.


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's said:


> I'm heading out with Team Rubicon for the next 2 weeks down in lasalle. got my saws all packed up and ready to roll!
> 
> I sent you a pm


----------



## rjigto4oje

NorthernSvc's said:


> I was with Team rubicon for both those ops as well - was that you with the new holland skid? or takeuchi?


No I was in the Bobcat, I was wkrking on the north side of Rt. 72


----------



## rjigto4oje

NorthernSvc's said:


> https://teamrubiconusa.org/
> 
> View attachment 171227


Are they letting you guy's in this weekend, I was on
Ottawa/ Naplate Facebook page and they said that they weren't ready for any yet, team Rubicon is an acception though


----------



## NorthernSvc's

rjigto4oje said:


> Are they letting you guy's in this weekend, I was on
> Ottawa/ Naplate Facebook page and they said that they weren't ready for any yet, team Rubicon is an acception though


we have boots on the ground now and are getting organized, I believe we start work orders tomorrow, I am heading out monday morning.

They already started compiling work orders, and are doing assessments today.


----------



## JustJeff

NorthernSvc's said:


> we have boots on the ground now and are getting organized, I believe we start work orders tomorrow, I am heading out monday morning.
> 
> They already started compiling work orders, and are doing assessments today.


Nice job. I respect the work you're doing.


----------



## rjigto4oje

NorthernSvc's said:


> we have boots on the ground now and are getting organized, I believe we start work orders tomorrow, I am heading out monday morning.
> 
> They already started compiling work orders, and are doing assessments today.


Cool not sure if I'll make it this time. Stay safe out there


----------



## Midwest Pond

....and now it might snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yeah.....Been watching it


----------



## JustJeff

I'm almost afraid to say it but....Nope, not going to say anything and jinx us.


----------



## Philbilly2

If it snows... you all can thank me. Thumbs Up

I made it snow for you by selling my only truck that has a plow setup (that has working brakes or the correct harness' for the plows I have left that is)


----------



## JustJeff

If it does, I will thank you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> If it snows... you all can thank me. Thumbs Up
> 
> I made it snow for you by selling my only truck that has a plow setup (that has working brakes or the correct harness' for the plows I have left that is)


You know...your friendly local Western dealer sells parts to fix that problem.

I don't know if I've ever seen or heard the story of why you got out of snow removal?


----------



## JustJeff

Neither have I. I believe you own a concrete business though, right?


----------



## Freshwater

John_DeereGreen said:


> You know...your friendly local Western dealer sells parts to fix that problem.
> 
> I don't know if I've ever seen or heard the story of why you got out of snow removal?


And autozone or Napa has brake parts.


----------



## Freshwater

Midwest Pond said:


> ....and now it might snow?


You guys looking to catch the back side of this system for snow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Neither have I. I believe you own a concrete business though, right?


Plumbing/pipe fitting/hydronic heating I do believe. I want to say I remember him posting that they are 100% union also.


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I thought it was a union shop. I remember him saying how much his workers were earning per hour.


----------



## SnowMatt13

It will stay south. We will remain in the black hole of no snow. Carry on with your normal lives.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

crazy thing is I have about 200 people going to a bar for a fundraiser on Saturday, and after 80 days, it might snow THAT day. unreal


----------



## JustJeff

So far they're still calling for .5"- to close to 2". Still a lot of time to change directions.


----------



## BUFF

Calling for Speedo weather oot west......


----------



## JustJeff

T-storms and 70 MPH winds here tonight.


----------



## JustJeff

Screw it. I'm joining a 12 step group.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> You know...your friendly local Western dealer sells parts to fix that problem.


Yeah, but with a year like this, I can wait till spring and buy a plow with brackets and wiring for what I can get just the brackets at the dealer for...


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen or heard the story of why you got out of snow removal?


Yes, my main day gig is I own a mainly Plumbing/ Fitting/ Heating Business. We venture into a good amount of general contracting work, we quite a bit of concrete in house, but we started as a plumbing company so that is our bread and butter. We are a 100% union shop.

Truth is we are not 100% out of the industry... I still have accounts that we service on a very regular basis on the plumbing side. We "help" in larger snows or specialized parts of removing snow. Many of the facility managers that I work with use us as one of their backup plans. But, when we provide that service, they know in advance that it is going to be a premium. At the point that they are calling us, it is because they need the help. I don't actively bid any snow or ice management anymore.

How I gave up on snow goes something like this...

Short story is:
My accountant laid out the snow numbers verses not doing snow... No snow won.

Longer story is:
Got stiffed enough times, geographic area flooded with "telephone pole plowers", not enough good reliable help, tired of running my balls into the ground, want to see my family, have enough headaches with my regular operation...

The real problem that exists in my area is this area is flooded something fierce with "Telephone Pole Plowers" as I call them. There is a sign on every corner telephone pole, a dozen pull tab sheets at every gas station, and craigslist... good god. All these cats don't carry the proper insurance, have no plan if their one truck or plow goes down, and are flat out hacks doing the work of professionals for simple pennies.

So when you sit down and look at the overhead that my Corp carries to run our day to day operations, I have to charge for snow well over what the geographic market will allow to break even. Now, I don't mind breaking even if it keeps a guy employed for the winter so I keep good guys for the busy season. But the numbers were not even at a break even. Now, many would say that you need to lower your overhead... I agree. Problem is that we maintain a level of winter work with the plumbing/ fitting work that I cannot lower my overhead to the rates that I need to. Insurance is one of my biggest nuts each year. Working inside of schools and hospitals leads to quite a large amount of coverage to do the work that we do, let alone step foot in the door to try to bid on the work.

Now, I know you might be thinking, why don't you just form another corp and run snow operations threw that corp, rent the equipment to the 2nd corp, hire guys for cheaper, carry less insurance.... Did that at one point too. That was where that I was tripping over dollars to pick up pennies. There are far to many ties between my other corps and LLCs to the snow operation from an insurance stand point. Between equipment, shop location, my personal name, double breasted employees... With how sue crazy people have become now, continuing with snow operations was not being "a responsible owner" to the other corporations and LLC's that I have in place on the insurance end. To cover myself and my other company's I again needed to carry more insurance on the snow company than the market will allow me to charge.

So, I never wanted to quit snow, but it just was not in my financial future at the level that we are currently running at. Not saying that things will always run like they are now, and numbers may work better, and if the numbers work, I may get back at it again.

So long and short, "beer money plowers" is what forced me out of snow. I have to much on the line with my other operations to screw around with something that is not making the margins that I need it to make to put the time and effort that you all know needs to be put into the snow and ice industry. If we were all on a level playing field and everyone did it all the "proper way" and had corps, and insurance, and back up plans for their back up plans, I might still be in the game. But till that changes, I will sit on the side lines and provide any information or input that I can to you guys that are out there actually doing it. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

Holy crap that was longer than I thought.... SORRY!


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> And autozone or Napa has brake parts.


LOL :laugh:

Parts is not the problem. Space, need, and or overall want to fix is the issue. Other machines are in line in front of those trucks.

Rusted lines... trucks sit to much.


----------



## JustJeff

The not getting paid part is why I quit having my own contracts anymore. Got tired of paying filing fees to sometimes get judgements without ever collecting the money. Just tired of chasing the money. Wasn't worth it. Then I subbed for 5 years working hourly. It was okay, but the company started not using me and trying to do everything with employees to limit their losses in bad years. So, I switched to the company I'm at now. Flat fees for properties, and I'm the only person that services those properties. They take a little off of the top, but I still make much more than I did as an hourly sub. I look at them as if they are my broker. They take a small fee, I earn more, and I limit chasing my money to just one company. Which has been pretty reliable this year.


----------



## JustJeff

So Phil, are all of your employees plumbers, or pipefitters or HVAC techs? Different unions, or are they all just in the same one?


----------



## Philbilly2

I am signatory with a few halls.

Plumbers are LU 130
Pipefitters are LU 597

My shop consists of plumbers/ fitters/ and service fitters. My guys all have plumbing licenses even if they are fitters as we were all from Aurora LU 501 (back in the days of combo plumber and fitter hall) before we were swallowed up by Chicago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Holy crap that was longer than I thought.... SORRY!


I'm still scrolling down my phone


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm still scrolling down my phone


you get to the bottom yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Almost


----------



## Midwest Pond

I posted this pages ago but if any of you guys want to meet up for a drink, I'm having a fundraiser at a brewery in Mundelein from noon to 10pm.... half the proceeds of what we drink goes toward the Water Project. 3 bands, food, and lots a beer

https://www.facebook.com/events/194630447670892/


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Quite the story Phil...I understand completely...

If it doesn't make dollars, it doesn't make sense


----------



## Philbilly2

For some is does... for me it does not...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> For some is does... for me it does not...


Agreed. I'd rather stay at home in bed than do nothing.

I talked to a guy yesterday at our Exmark dealer...he's a "landscaper" (more like yard monkey) that sells firewood. Says they do about 300 cords a year, and he breaks even on it. I'm sorry, firewood is way too much work to break even. I don't care whether you want to give guys hours or not that's crazy.


----------



## JustJeff

Finally got my quick attach plate mounted inside my bucket. Sidewalk machine is ready to go now!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Why is the plow in straight/kinda scoop mode Jeff? I guess it's got a stand to hold the headgear but it takes up a ton more space.


----------



## JustJeff

Not sure I understand your question Jarrett. I store it that way with the wings forward because it makes it easier to get between the truck and plow to connect the wiring and attach the plow to the truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Not sure I understand your question Jarrett. I store it that way with the wings forward because it makes it easier to get between the truck and plow to connect the wiring and attach the plow to the truck.


That makes sense. We can't even take our Boss v's off trucks unless they're in full v mode. But they also don't have the jack stand under the a frame like SnowDoggs do.


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, that's truly the only complaint I have about this plow. The mounting system absolutely sucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Jeff

Is that your emergency/back up salt I see?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Jeff
> 
> Is that your emergency/back up salt I see?


Et's for the sidewalk crew to ewez


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Et's for the sidewalk crew to ewez


Great minds.............ewe yoost beet mee two et.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Jeff
> 
> Is that your emergency/back up salt I see?


Mebbe et's yoost ballast......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mebbe et's yoost ballast......


 Or's it's B counterweighted


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> Jeff
> 
> Is that your emergency/back up salt I see?


I said the same thing yesterday when we were texting. Lol


----------



## JustJeff

"D", all of the above! Yup, Bob was just busting my balls about that yesterday too! It might still be there come next Fall!


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> "D", all of the above! Yup, Bob was just busting my balls about that yesterday too! It might still be there come next Fall!


You know what is going to happen right... your going to try pull that salter and need a chipping hammer to break that apart to get the salter out. :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> Agreed. I'd rather stay at home in bed than do nothing.
> 
> I talked to a guy yesterday at our Exmark dealer...he's a "landscaper" (more like yard monkey) that sells firewood. Says they do about 300 cords a year, and he breaks even on it. I'm sorry, firewood is way too much work to break even. I don't care whether you want to give guys hours or not that's crazy.


Breaking even on firewood... yeah I would agree, no thanks.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> You know what is going to happen right... your going to try pull that salter and need a chipping hammer to break that apart to get the salter out. :laugh:


Nah. I go through this every Spring. I just use the loader on the tractor to lift the end up the spreader up and shake it loose from the salt. Then I pull it out onto a jig that I made to hold the spreader for Summer. I'll have to build a new one for this spreader though since it's different from my old Saltdogg. Not a problem at all though. Here's how I did it with the old one. Attach a strap to the spreader and pull it right out onto the jig.


----------



## JustJeff

Just saw 2"-3" on Monday. None of the rest of the stuff before that will get to the City North.


----------



## Mark13

How do you get so much salt in the bed? I'd strangle a loader operator if that was my truck!. When I ran a pickup I'd wash the bed out once I got home, now with my flatbed I take a brush and clean any extra salt off the bed right away then wash it off when I get home.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark13 said:


> How do you get so much salt in the bed? I'd strangle a loader operator if that was my truck!. When I ran a pickup I'd wash the bed out once I got home, now with my flatbed I take a brush and clean any extra salt off the bed right away then wash it off when I get home.


Christ I didn't notice that...there's half a yard in the bed.

My guys catch hell if there's more than a few handfuls.


----------



## JustJeff

I should kick the loader operator's ass! Nah, I did it myself! It's a 3 yard bucket, and I try to heap it as high as I can when I load up so I don't have to go back to fill up as often. I think next year I'll try to figure out how to fab up some "ramps" on each side so that the excess salt runs off the side of the truck vs. filling up the gaps between the spreader and sidewalls of the bed.


----------



## Mark13

I load mine up over the top but usually make the salt stay in the spreader. You can see on the bed the few pieces of salt that slipped though a hole in the bucket, I've spilled a little more then that before but usually less then a small shovel full.


----------



## JustJeff

You're obviously a better operator than I am. I'm not really too concerned if it goes into my bed though. I don't think I could ever load mine as full as you've got yours without spilling it into my bed.


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> You're obviously a better operator than I am. I'm not really too concerned if it goes into my bed though. I don't think I could ever load mine as full as you've got yours without spilling it into my bed.


I load it heaping full with the machine then level it off with a shovel getting it into all the corners, jump back in the machine and make a pile then level it off using the cutting edge and pack it down lightly, and keep repeating the process until I have it almost ready to spill over each side then I park the machine, touch it up with the shovel, clean my bed off, then I'm on my way.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Christ I didn't notice that...there's half a yard in the bed.
> 
> My guys catch hell if there's more than a few handfuls.


Meh..... you're still drunk and overwhelmed from hanging oot with the King and Monkey......
BTW Stevie Wonder wood have seen the excess salt.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark13 said:


> I load it heaping full with the machine then level it off with a shovel getting it into all the corners, jump back in the machine and make a pile then level it off using the cutting edge and pack it down lightly, and keep repeating the process until I have it almost ready to spill over each side then I park the machine, touch it up with the shovel, clean my bed off, then I'm on my way.


If you're getting paid by the hour I can understand that, but I get paid by the job and I'm in a hurry. I'm in and out of the salt pile in 5 minutes.


----------



## SnowMatt13

You may be in and out of it Monday


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know. Channel 7 at 5:00 P.M. still said 3". Still a ways off. I'm hoping we get it though.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> I don't know. Channel 7 at 5:00 P.M. still said 3". Still a ways off. I'm hoping we get it though.


Just watched the replay of the 10pm news skilling said the same thing. Until were pushing it, I wont belive it


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think that's been the attitude since about December 18th.......


----------



## SnowMatt13

Biggest snow of the year coming and no one wants to talk about it....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow....It's 70 here!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnowMatt13 said:


> Biggest snow of the year coming and no one wants to talk about it....lol


Fizzle


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like 4" here, starting around 10:00 P.M. and going all through the day Monday off and on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2am start

7am Salt 

Afternoon salt

2am clean ups


----------



## brianbrich1

South side will be a double salting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> 2am start
> 
> 7am Salt
> 
> Afternoon salt
> 
> 2am clean ups


At 70°????


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> At 70°????


he's on a roll.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> he's on a roll.......


Or he's been rolling


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> he's on a roll.......


I thought it was hog.......but whichever.


----------



## ultimate plow

Possibly going to break the 85 day or whatever madness it is with a actual 1"+ of white lasagna. Ill put the chunk of poly on tomorrow I guess.


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, unless everybody is wrong we should get a good 4". They're calling for 9" in Milwaukee and 5" in Lake Geneva.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Have fun boyz


----------



## rjigto4oje

Man I just got home from the store it took me 2 hours to get milk and bread, what snow that explains it.


----------



## Meezer

The latest from the weather guessers :

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/merrillville-in/46410/weather-forecast/338114

6"-10" for our neck of the woods


----------



## JustJeff

****. They started out earlier in the week saying 2-3. Now this morning they're saying 6-8! Gonna be a long 36-48 hours. I'm not going to complain though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> ****. They started out earlier in the week saying 2-3. Now this morning they're saying 6-8! Gonna be a long 36-48 hours. I'm not going to complain though.
> 
> View attachment 171423


Yea 2-4" yesterday today 1-3" it's all over... Sounds like with that E then NE wind far NW Indiana and Chitown will get some lake enhancement....


----------



## metallihockey88

well mounted the plow for the first time in 2 months so figured I'd share the new ride with anyone that cares lol....as usual, picked a great comeback year. sorry guys


----------



## JustJeff

Looking good! You'll have to change your signature now!


----------



## rjigto4oje

All we can hope for is a wrap around Lake Effect what a bust.


----------



## Philbilly2

Well, in all my travels today between Sandwich to Geneva, to Lake Barrington, to Hampshire, to Sycamore, back to Sandwich... I did not see anything worth even dropping a blade at. A couple of salt runs was all that was needed...

You guys going to get that lake bank later??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Eastern crook county east of 294.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Is that the area that they are now saying for the lake effect?


----------



## Lunarlandscape

E of 294?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

So you are saying the media hyped it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I saw a kewl map from Patty.


----------



## Mark13

Philbilly2 said:


> Well, in all my travels today between Sandwich to Geneva, to Lake Barrington, to Hampshire, to Sycamore, back to Sandwich... I did not see anything worth even dropping a blade at. A couple of salt runs was all that was needed...


Getting a little close to home now. You stay south! Haha.


----------



## JustJeff

They're saying we got 5+". Maybe on the grassy surfaces. I dropped the blade three or four times. I earned, so I'm not going to complain. Hopefully going back out later with the lake effect.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw a kewl map from Patty.


There goes the company secrets


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Crappy rain here.....

Gotta move almost all this crap out of here in the next couple of days


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pristine PM ltd said:


> So you are saying the media hyped it?


No, that never happens.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Crappy rain here.....
> 
> Gotta move almost all this crap out of here in the next couple of days
> 
> View attachment 171442


Soooooooooooooooo are there 3 rings under the circus tent.......


----------



## JustJeff

Going out to service all of my properties at least once tonight. Hopefully more than once.


----------



## snowish10

Anyone out by naperville to get snow amount?


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's one sexy band on the utter side forshizzle....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seeing reports of two-three per hour.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Seeing reports of two-three per hour.....


Under 1.5 in oak lawn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.....


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo said:


> Seeing reports of two-three per hour.....


we easily had from about 230-4. 
3in in Hoffman estates at 230 and 4+ in Northbrook just now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Seeing reports of two-three per hour.....


Eye saw da same ting.


----------



## rjigto4oje

3.5 in oak lawn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eye saw da same ting.


More company secrets exposed.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> More company secrets exposed.....


Knot until ewe sed et.


----------



## Freshwater

Holy white out, just showed video from Chicago, is it really that bad?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What video?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yea looks nasty, I love the west bound lane heading into about 5 miles away backed up...

WC had a reporter at the planetarium earlier looked worse then anything on the east coast I've seen so far....


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> What video?


It was a report on the weather channel.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pffft.....that's just lake effect.


----------



## Freshwater

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pffft.....that's just lake effect.


Lol, the stuff out east is wet and nasty. The sound of the sleet falling is eerie.


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yea looks nasty, I love the west bound lane heading into about 5 miles away backed up...
> 
> WC had a reporter at the planetarium earlier looked worse then anything on the east coast I've seen so far....
> 
> View attachment 171457
> 
> 
> View attachment 171458


I couldn't tell where he was reporting from, you couldn't see anything.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Freshwater said:


> Lol, the stuff out east is wet and nasty. The sound of the sleet falling is eerie.


That's the best kind! Oh your talking about snow nevermind....


----------



## Freshwater

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's the best kind! Oh your talking about snow nevermind....


Haha.... well played. I agree though..........about the snow of course.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chicago Group text been blowing up all night and day...... I think it's snowing in Chicago


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Chicago Group text been blowing up all night and day...... I think it's snowing in Chicago


Mean while ootwest it's 70* and a pretty nice day.....


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I think we ended up with 13" in Buffalo Grove. I was plowing 2 hotels at 94 and HWY 60 and couldn't even come close to keeping up. Had to be getting at least 2" per hour for three hours or so.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Ya, I think we ended up with 13" in Buffalo Grove. I was plowing 2 hotels at 94 and HWY 60 and couldn't even come close to keeping up. Had to be getting at least 2" per hour for three hours or so.


Isn't it fun? And on light seasons like this, customers have unreasonable expectations and they think somehow you can keep up with that kind of snowfall rate.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Isn't it fun? And on light seasons like this, customers have unreasonable expectations and they think somehow you can keep up with that kind of snowfall rate.


100% Exactly correct. They were all *****ing because they have 1" triggers. By the time I'd finish plowing one they'd already have 2 fresh inches down and they got pissed that I left them to move on to the next customer. I did the best I could and kept all of the isles open, but that's about all I could for a few hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Ya, I think we ended up with 13" in Buffalo Grove. I was plowing 2 hotels at 94 and HWY 60 and couldn't even come close to keeping up. Had to be getting at least 2" per hour for three hours or so.


And now you know why I laugh at those that think you can plow with the storm and never let more than a couple inches accumulate on a lot.


----------



## JustJeff

Yup, in certain situations it's just impossible.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> And now you know why I laugh at those that think you can plow with the storm and never let more than a couple inches accumulate on a lot.


Kinda like "zero tolerance" accounts.

Maybe those work in Florida. Certainly no where that gets snow does it work.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> 100% Exactly correct. They were all *****ing because they have 1" triggers. By the time I'd finish plowing one they'd already have 2 fresh inches down and they got pissed that I left them to move on to the next customer. I did the best I could and kept all of the isles open, but that's about all I could for a few hours.


We've been through this before. Every time they start *****ing they are given the option to guarantee that we can plow their lot at the trigger, every time no matter what. Once they see what it'll cost for the handful of times that we get stupid high snowfall rates they suddenly decide that "just do the best you can" is much more reasonable than they thought.


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. I've explained that to a customer before. I've got one hotel that is billed 600.00 every time I'm there. Had I been there every inch on the dot today, they'd have been billed 7,800.00 for one day's snow removal. You can't tell me they wouldn't ***** about that as well, saying that they're being "over serviced", or taken advantage of.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Yup. I've explained that to a customer before. I've got one hotel that is billed 600.00 every time I'm there. Had I been there every inch on the dot today, they'd have been billed 7,800.00 for one day's snow removal. You can't tell me they wouldn't ***** about that as well, saying that they're being "over serviced", or taken advantage of.


Holy **** that must be one hell of a hotel.


----------



## JustJeff

Nothing too terrible. The walks aren't highlighted, but there isn't too much to them. Pushing all of the road back onto the property is a pain in the ass though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Nothing too terrible. The walks aren't highlighted, but there isn't too much to them. Pushing all of the road back onto the property is a pain in the ass though.
> 
> View attachment 171474


I need to move to Chicago.


----------



## JustJeff

These two in red are 600.00 (combined) as well. We don't do the green one. The yellow is walks, so that ads some to the bill.


----------



## JustJeff

These two in red are 600.00 (combined) as well. We don't do the green one. The yellow is walks, so that ads some to the bill.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone ready for the next one?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is that plow and salt or just plow prices Jeff?


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is that plow and salt or just plow prices Jeff?


Both. Plow, shovel, and salt both walks and lots.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Both. Plow, shovel, and salt both walks and lots.


Thats a little more reasonable. It sounded like it was 600 a push and everything else was extra....sounded like damn good money. Now it's not so attractive.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Everyone ready for the next one?


I think this was our last one. Let's hope not


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> Everyone ready for the next one?


Care to opine sir?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well crap so much for Accuwrong and local idiots their 1-2" today has been 4-6" of sloppy seconds....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well crap so much for Accuwrong and local idiots their 1-2" today has been 4-6" of sloppy seconds....


I noticed that nice little band shifted oot over the lake and into your neck of da woulds.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> I need to move to Chicago.


I would strongly encourage you not to... it is an **** hole...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> I would strongly encourage you not to... it is an **** hole...


Hopefully Trump will help that along.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hopefully Trump will help that along.


I think if he changed the law and allowed concealed carry in Chicago... that would be a decent direction to start...

Let's call it "leveling the playing field"


----------



## rjigto4oje

Philbilly2 said:


> I think if he changed the law and allowed concealed carry in Chicago... that would be a decent direction to start...
> 
> Let's call it "leveling the playing field"


You can conceal carry in Chicago. The suburbs aren't any safer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Philbilly2 said:


> I think if he changed the law and allowed concealed carry in Chicago... that would be a decent direction to start...
> 
> Let's call it "leveling the playing field"


Yes, arm the law abiding citizens would be a good starting point.

You know, the criminals really do care about the law and listen to it so well...


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> You can conceal carry in Chicago. The suburbs aren't any safer.


I might be wrong... but I am 99% sure that Chicago city limits are not within the legal concealed carry laws. At least I am 100% sure they were not a few years ago when I got my cc permit.

Things might have changed??? If they have, please update me with this info and where you found it...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Fwd: IL Concealed Carry License
https://www.ispfsb.com/


----------



## rjigto4oje

Read it now what I took my CCW class I can't tell you how many people from Chicago we had when I figured when I find the article I'll post it


----------



## rjigto4oje

HB0183sam005 98TH GENERAL ASSEMBLY
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/98/HB/09800HB0183sam005.htm


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## JustJeff

Screw it, Winter's over. Packing my crap and heading to TN to do some Crappie fishing for a few days.


----------



## JustJeff

Liking this place so far. Now if we can just catch some fish for the next few days!
View attachment 171725
View attachment 171726
View attachment 171725
View attachment 171726


----------



## BUFF

There's a lot of johnboats there, are they rentals?


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, they're all included with the fishing/lodging packages. You can bring your own if you like, but I don't know this lake at all, and there are Cypress stumps under the surface everywhere so I didn't want to bring mine and chance damaging it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll be returning this weekend....And I'll be ready for some snow.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

I actually cut the grass today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> I actually cut the grass today.


Spring clean ups in yard today.


----------



## rjigto4oje

You have a dog so im sure you understand the poop thing


----------



## JustJeff

My yard is far too wet to even think about mowing it yet.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Ya, they're all included with the fishing/lodging packages. You can bring your own if you like, but I don't know this lake at all, and there are Cypress stumps under the surface everywhere so I didn't want to bring mine and chance damaging it.


How was fishing


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> How was fishing


Terrible. I actually got skunked. I can't say that I've never been skunked before, but it's been a lot of years since it happened last. Our room overlooked the marina, so I watched all of the other boats coming in and nobody had ****. One out of every three boats or so would have one or two Crappie, but that was it. The resort and food were great, but the fishing was terrible. Anybody that's interested in the place, here it is. http://www.bluebankresort.com/


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Terrible. I actually got skunked. I can't say that I've never been skunked before, but it's been a lot of years since it happened last. Our room overlooked the marina, so I watched all of the other boats coming in and nobody had ****. One out of every three boats or so would have one or two Crappie, but that was it. The resort and food were great, but the fishing was terrible. Anybody that's interested in the place, here it is. http://www.bluebankresort.com/


Fishing is aboot the experience not the catch........... but the catch makes the experience mulch better......


----------



## JustJeff

Pulled the spreader out yesterday. Hope we get that rain tonight!!! :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Pulled the spreader out yesterday. Hope we get that rain tonight!!! :yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> View attachment 171800


Holy **** is that for real?


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Holy **** is that for real?


Guess the sidewalk crew didn't need as mulch as thought....


----------



## JustJeff

:waving::waving::waving::waving::waving: I think there's a couple of bags of bagged salt under there somewhere!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think there's a yard of salt in the bed...


----------



## JustJeff

Yes, a good yard. I've got to get it out of there today. Truck goes into the shop tomorrow for an alternator recall and a new oil pan. They won't put it on the lift the way it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Yes, a good yard. I've got to get it out of there today. Truck goes into the shop tomorrow for an alternator recall and a new oil pan. They won't put it on the lift the way it is.


Do you blame him.....

Better check that new spreader for a hole....lol


----------



## JustJeff

The spreader is fine Pat. Just a ****** operator!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I couldn't bring myself to leave it like that all winter. We wash trucks after every event and if there's more than 10-15 pounds in the beds guys catch hell for it.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> I couldn't bring myself to leave it like that all winter. We wash trucks after every event and if there's more than 10-15 pounds in the beds guys catch hell for it.


You are right in doing so Jarrett. I shouldn't leave it like that. I'm always just in a hurry and trying to get back to the route as fast as I can because I took on a route that was honestly probably too big for me last year. I'm going to find a way to attach some "wings" to either side of the hopper next year that will force the overflow to fall out over the sides of the truck, and not end up in the bed next to the spreader. Kind of like how the Tornado's top doors force the overflow to the outside of the bed. I just need to figure out how to make something. Because I still want to fill the hopper as much as possible and heap it on top.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Perhaps the hopper lids that boss is releasing will do what you're hoping for? There are a couple guys here that built plywood doors for their ****Mutts. Not quite the same to obamafy a 7k spreader as a 3k one though.


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I'll have to check those out. I've also thought about just using two pieces of plywood attached (zip tied?) to the grate on the top that run down to the bed rails. I'm not sure. I'll have to figure something out for next year.


----------



## JustJeff

All of those Nova Scotia residents better listen to Frankie!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Pulled the spreader out yesterday. Hope we get that rain tonight!!! :yow!::yow!::yow!:
> 
> View attachment 171800


This makes me want to cry.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> This makes me want to cry.


Well the good news is. .......

Next year, based off experience and rot, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Well the good news is. .......
> 
> Next year, based off experience and rot, it shouldn't be a problem.


Shoot......I'd cry if it was a GMC that looked like that......and I don't swing that way.

Or even a 6.0.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shoot......I'd cry if it was a GMC that looked like that......and I don't swing that way.
> 
> Or even a 6.0.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark13

John_DeereGreen said:


> I couldn't bring myself to leave it like that all winter. We wash trucks after every event and if there's more than 10-15 pounds in the beds guys catch hell for it.


There's more salt on his roof then there is on my bed after a full night of plowing and salting. Usually there is about 3 hand fulls under the front of my vbox where the auger bearing is. If I spill any on the bed while loading it gets cleaned off immediately.


----------



## JustJeff




----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


>


Sounds like you might want to re-install it... Never fails....


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, that's what I'm hearing on the news too. Possible salt run Thursday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not. Going. To. Happen.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not. Going. To. Happen.


Kinda what I said April 9th last year after I brought everything home.... and 3" later....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kinda what I said April 9th last year after I brought everything home.... and 3" later....


My better half was just showing me pictures of that.

We have one development where someone pulled ALL our stakes. Road and driveways.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kinda what I said April 9th last year after I brought everything home.... and 3" later....


Yeah. And at 2 am we were hauling **** back to sites for the 3 inches we got that lasted all of 6 hours.


----------



## ultimate plow

Holy smokes! I freak if theres a few handfuls of salt in my bed. I feel bad for the person who buys that truck next. I wonder what it looks like during a real winter season vs what we had this past season. 

Skilling says heart attack sticking snow possibility in western and northern burbs :laugh:


----------



## JustJeff

ultimate plow said:


> Holy smokes! I freak if theres a few handfuls of salt in my bed. I feel bad for the person who buys that truck next. I wonder what it looks like during a real winter season vs what we had this past season.
> 
> Skilling says heart attack sticking snow possibility in western and northern burbs :laugh:


The bed has line-X, and there aren't any dings or scratches anywhere on the truck. I had the paint touched up last year, and I'm sure I'll have to do it again this year. It just had tiny little rust starting where rocks chipped the paint inside the wheel wells and on the rockers. But it gets taken care of. In past years it's never been this bad. At my last company they had skids loading the salt with a smaller bucket. This year it was loaded with wheel loaders with 3 yard buckets. I just got all of the salt out yesterday, and now I may have to put the spreader back in for Thursday. But with just a salt event I can take my time loading and not overfill or heap the salt on the spreader because I'm in nowhere near as much of a hurry as when I have to plow as well.


----------



## ultimate plow

All the rain and warm weather we had already has got to be causing havoc on that truck. Iv never seen that before in a new pickup truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Didn't you say you improved financially by going to the new company Jeff? I'm kind of surprised they expect people to load pickup size spreaders with a 3 yard loader.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Didn't you say you improved financially by going to the new company Jeff? I'm kind of surprised they expect people to load pickup size spreaders with a 3 yard loader.


Yes, definitely made a lot more money at the new company than the last. But ya, at most salt piles they have loaders to load salt. Some of them have skids on some sites, but they all have push boxes on them and not buckets. The loaders have both boxes and buckets. Even though I made more money, the company itself is a lot smaller than the last company. They have quite a few skids and loaders, but nowhere near the level of equipment the last company had.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hey, if you're making that much more, I might consider the salt collateral damage and just trade the truck before it starts to affect things to the point they're noticeable.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Yes, definitely made a lot more money at the new company than the last. But ya, at most salt piles they have loaders to load salt. Some of them have skids on some sites, but they all have push boxes on them and not buckets. The loaders have both boxes and buckets. Even though I made more money, the company itself is a lot smaller than the last company. They have quite a few skids and loaders, but nowhere near the level of equipment the last company had.


Really...? I thought they actually rented equipment to your last company....


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hey, if you're making that much more, I might consider the salt collateral damage and just trade the truck before it starts to affect things to the point they're noticeable.


Ya, I've already been considering that. I've got to add another truck for next year, and I'm undecided as to what to do. Keep this truck and buy another used one? Keep this truck and buy another new one for me to drive? Just not sure yet. This one is paid off, so it would be nice to pay cash for another newer used one and not have notes on them, but I'm honestly kind of confused as to what to do for next Season. Also what would make the most financial sense as to write-offs etc...Got some thinking to do. I'm open to advice though as you've obviously been at this awhile.


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Really...? I thought they actually rented equipment to your last company....


I don't understand your question AJ. What were you asking? One company leasing equipment to the other?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes , size wise....


----------



## JustJeff

Not to my knowledge. My last company, Tovar had a sh**load of equipment. They also rented equipment from some subs. The new company Snow Systems is really, really small compared to Tovar. It's pretty much a Mom and Pop, or more accurately a Father & Son operation. I think they've only got about 8-10 fulltime year round employees. They've got nice equipment, because they lease everything from Cat for 2 years, and then give it back for new equipment, but nowhere near as much as Tovar has. You've got to remember, Tovar is the largest "snow only" company in the Country I believe.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Ya, I've already been considering that. I've got to add another truck for next year, and I'm undecided as to what to do. Keep this truck and buy another used one? Keep this truck and buy another new one for me to drive? Just not sure yet. This one is paid off, so it would be nice to pay cash for another newer used one and not have notes on them, but I'm honestly kind of confused as to what to do for next Season. Also what would make the most financial sense as to write-offs etc...Got some thinking to do. I'm open to advice though as you've obviously been at this awhile.


Based on my 10ish years of experience, we're going to start trading trucks around the 100k mile mark. Seems like the big ticket issues start at 125-150k, and at 100 they still have decent value. Not sure if that's right or wrong, but I know I would much rather make payments than hope **** holds together at 3 am.

Machines are different. We've tried the new route, and used route. I'll buy 1000-2500 hour machines all day long instead of new ones. Especially to put them in salt all winter.

Or just set all the stuff on fire, walk away, and move to Alaska and mine for gold. That sounds like a lot more fun. I'm not very old, but the 3 am nonsense of snow is already getting old. It used to be fun. Now it's a headache. Profitable headache. But still a headache.


----------



## JustJeff

I've been doing it for a lot more than 10 years, but I've never been considered "big" by any stretch of the imagination. Usually just had two or possibly three trucks and that was it. I always had a job/business that I had to run as well as snow, so I didn't have enough time to dedicate to snow removal the way I would have liked. My wife is a teacher, and she's retiring in June after 29 years, and I could have retired already, but I've been waiting for her. This might be my last Summer working. Come this Winter I'm gong to add another truck and the sidewalk machine, and probably just work Winters from this point on. Spend most of the Summer up North fishing and just come back for snow in November.

As far as the truck, it just turned 50K, so I'm hesitant to get rid of it yet. And if I sell it I'll have to sell it to a private individual since it's deleted. I'm afraid that if I traded it in I'd end up getting bitten in the ass because of the lack of emissions.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Not to my knowledge. My last company, Tovar had a sh**load of equipment. They also rented equipment from some subs. The new company Snow Systems is really, really small compared to Tovar. It's pretty much a Mom and Pop, or more accurately a Father & Son operation. I think they've only got about 8-10 fulltime year round employees. They've got nice equipment, because they lease everything from Cat for 2 years, and then give it back for new equipment, but nowhere near as much as Tovar has. You've got to remember, Tovar is the largest "snow only" company in the Country I believe.


I guess when it comes to companies self performing vs. being a national type it gets a little grey on determining all that I just know they rented them a ton of equipment in the past year's so figured they were more of a national type company. I believe SS and Arctic (when they were Cat) were the largest buyers in the country.... They have alot of stuff in other states etc... I know at least 3 pieces are in IN...:laugh:


----------



## SnowMatt13

So who's plowing Thursday morning?


----------



## giggity

SnowMatt13 said:


> So who's plowing Thursday morning?


**** That, just traded truck in... Bah humbug


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just steamed cleaned mine today, didn't protect for summer just in case the NAM is right


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo said:


> I just steamed cleaned mine today, didn't protect for summer just in case the NAM is right


Stop it...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On a side note.....Just made a offer on a property that's 1.5 arches with a 2400sqft two story garage.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1 said:


> Stop it...


You texted it.....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> On a side note.....Just made a offer on a property that's 1.5 arches with a 2400sqft two story garage.


You're going to need a mower.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're going to need a mower.


I have a 22in powered one now.... Would be looking for 20in non-powered for the useless getting fat kid.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> I have a 22in powered one now.... Would be looking for 20in non-powered for the useless getting fat kid.


Leave me outta this


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> You texted it.....lol
> 
> View attachment 171846


Wtf is that guy smoking, most around here say maybe 1/2". NWS says nothing... Amazing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I have a 22in powered one now.... Would be looking for 20in non-powered for the useless getting fat kid.


I herd sumting aboot a Swedish mower. Or chainsaw......whichever.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wtf is that guy smoking, most around here say maybe 1/2". NWS says nothing... Amazing...
> 
> View attachment 171847


We've gone from 7.5" to maybe 1.5".


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've gone from 7.5" to maybe 1.5".


Yea 7.5" would for sure be serviceable... I'm guessing 2-3" will take care of itself....


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> On a side note.....Just made a offer on a property that's 1.5 arches with a 2400sqft two story garage.


Do you want me to go in there and get the squatters out of there for you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Do you want me to go in there and get the squatters out of there for you?


I'll just open the doors and plow them out


----------



## brianbrich1

I see a need for asphalt


----------



## JustJeff

Loving that garage. I'm sure I'd (and you will too) outgrow it soon though.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll just open the doors and plow them out
> 
> View attachment 171848
> 
> 
> View attachment 171849


Party at Pats....... Get a smoker and I'll make some gnarly wings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1 said:


> I see a need for asphalt


I see a need for heated asphalt

Fixed it


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Party at Pats....... Get a smoker and I'll make some gnarly wings.


I'm Busy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's on for sure then.


----------



## brianbrich1

Capable.... How much u want to spend is the question


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> It's on for sure then.


Whew!!!!....Dodged that bullet then..You,Buffylo and Oomonkey have fun...Make sure Oomonkey brings his Mini me with him...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Whew!!!!....Dodged that bullet then..You,Buffylo and Oomonkey have fun...Make sure Oomonkey brings his Mini me with him...Thumbs Up


Pick me up on the way through......


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pick me up on the way through......


Though you were going to Az for a spreader....


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I see a need for heated asphalt
> 
> Fixed it


Yeah buddy!

Flip a switch to plow!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Fizzle for shizzle...


----------



## mikeitu7

At least idot got to plow this morning


----------



## erkoehler

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/hvo/6077590902.html

Anybody need a backhoe/loader?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Tested my intestinal fortitude in the bucket truck before I finally put everything away for the year... Not quite a mile of equipment, more like about 7-7500 sq ft....


----------



## JustJeff

That's a lot of nice equipment.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Tested my intestinal fortitude in the bucket truck before I finally put everything away for the year... Not quite a mile of equipment, more like about 7-7500 sq ft....
> 
> View attachment 171911


I would say it's two tenths of a mile...Very Nice...Not very many Arctics in the Photo...Does Olddog need to stop by and highlight the benefits of a sectional pusher and drop off some literature???....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I would say it's two tenths of a mile...Very Nice...Not very many Arctics in the Photo...Does Olddog need to stop by and highlight the benefits of a sectional pusher and drop off some literature???....


There are another four hidden on the machines in back. Just would of took another hour to reposition to get them front and center....:laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> There are another four hidden on the machines in back. Just would of took another hour to reposition to get them front and center....:laugh:


Keep them hidden...Good idea...Looks Great..Nice looking operation...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> There are another four hidden on the machines in back. Just would of took another hour to reposition to get them front and center....:laugh:


I seen the one out back....Keep it there.










Lots of money makers you got.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Man it's been quite on here.


----------



## Philbilly2

If anyone is looking for some clean local equipment.

I have posted some in the market place.

2013 PJ Dump Trailer - https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f-s-2013-pj-dump-trailer.170637/

2013 - New Holland L223 Skid Loader - https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f-s-2013-new-holland-l223-175hrs.170634/

2013 - Skid Loader Post Hole Digger - https://www.plowsite.com/threads/skid-steer-post-hole-digger-w-bits.170635/

Call me if you are interested 
Open for offers
Phil - 630-768-3211


----------



## JustJeff

Anybody in our area want a nice trolling motor? I just replaced this one with a new model with spot lock, and this one's just taking up space in my shop. Minn Kota Maxxum 101 lb. thrust. 36 volt. Foot pedal included obviously. Everything works as it should, just want to get it out of my shop. 52" shaft. 250.00 takes it. I see people trying to sell this same motor for 500.00 on Lake-Link all day long. Not trying to get rich, just a good deal for someone, and for me to get it out of my shop. Text or call if interested. 847-909-8695. Thanks.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Anybody in our area want a nice trolling motor? I just replaced this one with a new model with spot lock, and this one's just taking up space in my shop. Minn Kota Maxxum 101 lb. thrust. 36 volt. Foot pedal included obviously. Everything works as it should, just want to get it out of my shop. 52" shaft. 250.00 takes it. I see people trying to sell this same motor for 500.00 on Lake-Link all day long. Not trying to get rich, just a good deal for someone, and for me to get it out of my shop. Text or call if interested. 847-909-8695. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 172533
> 
> 
> View attachment 172534


Jeff I'll take it for $225 and you delivery.........Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

Buff at this point I'd probably give it to you for 225, but the shipping is ridiculous. I had it sold to a guy in Vero Beach FL yesterday, but when I went to the UPS store to have it shipped they said that due to it needing an 80" long box, it would have to be shipped "freight, not ground", and the shipping quite was 250.00. So, needless to say, that fell through.


----------



## Philbilly2

Jeff did you get the one with the the i pilot???


----------



## JustJeff

Yes Sir. Love it.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Yes Sir. Love it.


The only thing I can say is it involves some type of magic... maybe leprechauns drive???


----------



## JustJeff

There's a GPS built into the head of the motor.


----------



## road2damascus

Life jacket please.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I heard North side got hammered last night. Our offices are going crazy with calls

I've been placing generators in Indiana, Ohio for the last few days

Even place one in Wooter Ohio last night.....JDG?


----------



## JustJeff

7.13" here at my house.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> 7.13" here at my house.


That sucks. To say the least . How's the house you just went through this recently


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> I heard North side got hammered last night. Our offices are going crazy with calls
> 
> I've been placing generators in Indiana, Ohio for the last few days
> 
> Even place one in Wooter Ohio last night.....JDG?


You put a generator here yourself or just sent one?

It's extremely hit or miss here. For example: power flickered at my house, like off and back on. Literally across the street, they still don't have power, saying midnight.

One of our big manufacturing plants that is downtown, and the city sewer and water plants have been running on backup generators since yesterday. Whole trees down downtown, we started cleanup at about 7 last night and other than the 2 hour storm this morning, haven't quit.

Only casualty at home is the sump pump from the 4 inches of rain we've had. We've got several of the WX10 Honda water pumps that we use for big irrigation leaks/refilling sprayers/watering big installs and i had it running last night for a couple hours to keep the sump pit from flooding the whole damn basement.


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> That sucks. To say the least . How's the house you just went through this recently


The house is good. Thanks for asking. Lost one sump for awhile last night. I'm guessing it overheated. It came back on after awhile. But I've now got two sumps and an additional 3rd with a battery back-up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pffft........we had 60-90 MPH winds last Friday, no need for CircusMaster.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pffft........we had 60-90 MPH winds last Friday, no need for CircusMaster.


Not with you on the job......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> You put a generator here yourself or just sent one?
> 
> It's extremely hit or miss here. For example: power flickered at my house, like off and back on. Literally across the street, they still don't have power, saying midnight.
> 
> One of our big manufacturing plants that is downtown, and the city sewer and water plants have been running on backup generators since yesterday. Whole trees down downtown, we started cleanup at about 7 last night and other than the 2 hour storm this morning, haven't quit.
> 
> Only casualty at home is the sump pump from the 4 inches of rain we've had. We've got several of the WX10 Honda water pumps that we use for big irrigation leaks/refilling sprayers/watering big installs and i had it running last night for a couple hours to keep the sump pit from flooding the whole damn basement.


No not me personally I sub that one out to Ohio Cat. Placed a 1meg and a 500KW.

I'm actually in Cincinnati Ohio this week, I had to run out to Richmond Indiana last night for one. Over the weekend I had to set a 350 and a 800kw.

I would have track ur ass down if I was in your neck of the woods.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pffft........we had 60-90 MPH winds last Friday, no need for CircusMaster.


I had air conditioning units set today up by Defcon... In Farmington Hills..... I've been running like a madman for the last 3 weeks.

Ever since Barnum and Bailey closed the tent down, we've had to pick up the slack.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> No not me personally I sub that one out to Ohio Cat. Placed a 1meg and a 500KW.
> 
> I'm actually in Cincinnati Ohio this week, I had to run out to Richmond Indiana last night for one. Over the weekend I had to set a 350 and a 800kw.
> 
> I would have track ur ass down if I was in your neck of the woods.


Cincy is only 3 hours away, be nice to meet up if you have some free time. Where did it go in Wooster?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A retirement home on A street.

On Friday am, I'm either rolling back to Chicago or Missouri, I'm here doing some training. If you know a place between here and Cincinnati, I can probably meet you tomorrow night if my two guys don't have any plans. I just have my 550


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any of you guys close to Wheeling?

Willing to check out a loader for me?

https://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/construction-equipment/for-sale/18373815/1998-deere-444h


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> A retirement home on A street.
> 
> On Friday am, I'm either rolling back to Chicago or Missouri, I'm here doing some training. If you know a place between here and Cincinnati, I can probably meet you tomorrow night if my two guys don't have any plans. I just have my 550


Sorry I missed this, next time you're in OH look me up

That looks like a really good price Mark


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you guys close to Wheeling?
> 
> Willing to check out a loader for me?
> 
> https://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/construction-equipment/for-sale/18373815/1998-deere-444h


Awful clean for the year, and good price.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you guys close to Wheeling?
> 
> Willing to check out a loader for me?
> 
> https://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/construction-equipment/for-sale/18373815/1998-deere-444h


Tyres look cracked..... You plan on using it for pond work......


----------



## Sawboy

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you guys close to Wheeling?
> 
> Willing to check out a loader for me?
> 
> https://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/construction-equipment/for-sale/18373815/1998-deere-444h


Only 20 - 25 minutes from me. I'm no expert, but I'd be happy to look and even face time so you could see exactly what ya want.


----------



## Mark13

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you guys close to Wheeling?
> 
> Willing to check out a loader for me?
> 
> https://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/construction-equipment/for-sale/18373815/1998-deere-444h


It's about an hour from me, If no one else is available I could see about trying to get over there one day and give it a look, take some pics, and see if I can run it. I'm no mechanic but I'm fairly attentive to details.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> Only 20 - 25 minutes from me. I'm no expert, but I'd be happy to look and even face time so you could see exactly what ya want.





Mark13 said:


> It's about an hour from me, If no one else is available I could see about trying to get over there one day and give it a look, take some pics, and see if I can run it. I'm no mechanic but I'm fairly attentive to details.


Thanks guys, let me know if it works out basically I just want to know if it's worth my time to drive down and look at it, i.e. it is what it looks like in the pics and isn't a flaming POS. It's about 3 1/2 hours one way for me, which if it looks as good as it does, I'm willing to do. I'll probably give him a call today and if it looks or sounds decent try to run down sometime next week to look at it in person.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks guys, let me know if it works out basically I just want to know if it's worth my time to drive down and look at it, i.e. it is what it looks like in the pics and isn't a flaming POS. It's about 3 1/2 hours one way for me, which if it looks as good as it does, I'm willing to do. I'll probably give him a call today and if it looks or sounds decent try to run down sometime next week to look at it in person.


Why don't you take your ferry across the lake, it would cut down ur drive time.

Mark, Sawboy..... What he really needs to know is it's float ability cuz he'll need to tow is his ferry-cat back home.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you guys close to Wheeling?
> 
> Willing to check out a loader for me?
> 
> https://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/construction-equipment/for-sale/18373815/1998-deere-444h


Damn Mark. I wish I would have seen this earlier. Are you still interested and has anybody looked at it for you yet? The company I sub for is in Wheeling and I've got to go see the owner pretty soon. It's only a half hour from my place, so I could run down there regardless of seeing the owner if you wanted. Let me know. Call or text me if you want me to look at it. 847-909-8695.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks Jeff, I haven't made time to call on it yet, hopefully today. 

I'll shoot you a text.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Has anyone heard anything about Cherry Logistics closing up shop? I got an email from a property manager yesterday saying they'd closed but can't find anything to back it up.


----------



## JustJeff

Never heard of them Jarrett. Okay Mark, let me know.


----------



## dieselss

Everybody above water still?


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Everybody above water still?


I was looking at pics from the wife's family in fox lake, can't even imagine that.


----------



## dieselss

Been watching it when I can on the news, just insane


----------



## JustJeff

Yup, it's pretty crazy.


----------



## Mark13

I delivered hay earlier this week to a farm up by Salem, Wi once they told me the roads were open again. I had to cross the Fox River on Hwy 50 and take a road right next to the Fox to get to the farm. I'd say the side road sat 6-8ft above the river at normal level (maybe more, never been up on that road before) and the flood water line on everything on both sides of the road was about 4ft up. Everything, including the road was stained brown and the smell was something I can do without.


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. That piece of road was blocked off for a few days due to the flooding.


----------



## Philbilly2

You guys up there are lucky that band we got Friday night stayed south. We got 4 inches of rain overnight here. That would have been the last thing you all needed. 
Wed Afternoon to Saturday morning, I had 7 inches overall... *trucewhiteflag* that is enough for now.

Fox is out of the banks here and there around us. Couple of bridges are closed just because the water is touching the bottom of the deck.

People are getting a little uncomfortable at the campgrounds as all that water coming down the Fox from up north is shrinking the real estate down here. 

Glad to see on the news that it looks like water is starting to recede up there though. Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

Holy crap. They're calling for another 3" of rain down by you Pat on Thursday. I can't remember a wetter Summer ever. Luckily most of it will miss us up North. That 7" two weeks ago was way more than enough for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well....it's a good test for the new house I'm closing on this Friday. The side lot has a creek running along side it, dumps into the Dupage river. The river itself is close.

Needless to say, our shops are very busy.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Well....it's a good test for the new house I'm closing on this Friday. The side lot has a creek running along side it, dumps into the Dupage river. The river itself is close.
> 
> Needless to say, our shops are very busy.
> 
> View attachment 172760
> 
> 
> View attachment 172761
> 
> 
> View attachment 172762
> 
> 
> View attachment 172763


Congrats looks like


1olddogtwo said:


> Well....it's a good test for the new house I'm closing on this Friday. The side lot has a creek running along side it, dumps into the Dupage river. The river itself is close.
> 
> Needless to say, our shops are very busy.
> 
> View attachment 172760
> 
> 
> View attachment 172761
> 
> 
> View attachment 172762
> 
> 
> View attachment 172763


Congrats Pat. That's a lot of grass to cut


----------



## JustJeff

Nice. How much land? You know I'm fishing in that creek after you move in, right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can that bridge hold a skidsteer?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Congrats looks like
> 
> Congrats Pat. That's a lot of grass to cut





JustJeff said:


> Nice. How much land? You know I'm fishing in that creek after you move in, right?





Mark Oomkes said:


> Can that bridge hold a skidsteer?


I'll buy a rider next year....the lazy ass kid will cut with a 22in..... he's young

It's about 1.7, bring ur boat, we'll go skidsteer fishing

Mark, we'll be ready for the next float test.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll buy a rider next year....the lazy ass kid will cut with a 22in..... he's young
> 
> It's about 1.7, bring ur boat, we'll go skidsteer fishing
> 
> Mark, we'll be ready for the next float test.


Where you at there Pat?


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Well....it's a good test for the new house I'm closing on this Friday. The side lot has a creek running along side it, dumps into the Dupage river. The river itself is close.
> 
> Needless to say, our shops are very busy.
> 
> View attachment 172760
> 
> 
> View attachment 172761
> 
> 
> View attachment 172762
> 
> 
> View attachment 172763


Party at Pats......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Where you at there Pat?


Shorewood.


----------



## Philbilly2

Yep... that is right on the Dupage then...

We do the work on the **** plant for the Camelot subdivision that is on the frontage road along side of 55. It is kind of a chitty job... :laugh:

Looks like a pretty nice set up!


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Sherwood.


Fixed er for you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn, he even looks like me


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Party at Pats......


Once again....Im Busy


----------



## Sawboy

Congrats Pat!


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Once again....Im Busy


Thank god........ we were banking on that.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*Looking for.....
*
I've got a 08 Dodge 2500 for one of ours shops to plow with this year ( can't believe I said "I" in the same sentence with "Dodge" in it)

Thinking Western 8ft to 9ft or Vee. Anyone got one to sell?

I don't have a truck side yet and would most likely buy that new.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I've got an 03-09 Ram Ultramount Western mount sitting in my garage that's been in the way for about 3 years...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> *Looking for.....
> *
> I've got a 08 Dodge 2500 for one of ours shops to plow with this year ( can't believe I said "I" in the same sentence with "Dodge" in it)
> 
> Thinking *Boss DXT* 8ft to 9ft or Vee. Anyone got one to sell?
> 
> I don't have a truck side yet and would most likely buy that new.


Mind as well go alllllllll the way...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've got an 03-09 Ram Ultramount Western mount sitting in my garage that's been in the way for about 3 years...


Is it red and black by "ya long" ?......


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Is it red and black by "ya long" ?......


Yep...and leaning in the corner taking up space.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well, that's wealth of information.... And it's few hours into the day.....I see the word "mount" now. 

Most likely just pay for truck side install......it's not my money or time.

This shop is going destroy the plow, only reason I'm looking used.


----------



## JustJeff

Just had to drive a half hour to go change a tire for my old lady. Big fun on a Saturday night. I feel like taking her keys away if she can't change a frigging tire.


----------



## Sawboy

Who said chivalry is dead? Lmao


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Just had to drive a half hour to go change a tire for my old lady. Big fun on a Saturday night. I feel like taking her keys away if she can't change a frigging tire.


I never worried aboot my wife being able to deal with a flat since she was raised in a ranching family. Both my kids before they got there licenses had to pass my roadside course which involved changing a flat in the dark on the side of the road, how to jump start vehicles, how to syphon gas, how to toe another vehicle with a tow strap and how to pull a vehicle oot of a ditch along with what needs to be done for routine maintenance. May seem a little bizarre but I'm not having to get them ever time there's a problem.


----------



## JustJeff

I agree Buff. If a person wants to drive they should know how to change a tire, basic maintenance etc... I'm not the most favorite person of my old lady right now. She didn't grow up "privileged" by any means, and she's always been a hard worker etc, but she dropped the ball on changing tires.


----------



## JustJeff

Well, the driver I thought I had lined up fell through. Still looking for another driver. Here's a link to my CL ad.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lbg/6243222709.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Well, the driver I thought I had lined up fell through. Still looking for another driver. Here's a link to my CL ad.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lbg/6243222709.html


Almost want to park my truck.


----------



## JustJeff

Nah, you're gone way too much during the plowing season!


----------



## Philbilly2

And you do this...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> And you do this...


That clip never gets old....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That clip never gets old....


That laugh is still disturbing.....


----------



## Philbilly2

I believe it is more of a "cackle"


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I believe it is more of a "cackle"


Yes indeed.....real funny when you've met Patticakes in person...... You'd never think he sounds like a witch on vid........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> That laugh is still disturbing.....


et's two bee expected......


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Almost want to park my truck.


Many people would applaud that idea


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> Well, the driver I thought I had lined up fell through. Still looking for another driver. Here's a link to my CL ad.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lbg/6243222709.html


Great ad...One question..Is Beer included??...If so..Im your man


----------



## JustJeff

Defcon 5 said:


> Great ad...One question..Is Beer included??...If so..Im your man


If it were a "normal" person I'd say yes. But I don't think I could afford your spirits tab!


----------



## Defcon 5

JustJeff said:


> If it were a "normal" person I'd say yes. But I don't think I could afford your spirits tab!


I don't drink Old Chub...Just Budweiser...Considerably cheaper


----------



## JustJeff

I'm not worried about the cost per beer, but in your case, the mass amounts of beer!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do you have a Clydesdale? 

The cost can be pretty low then.


----------



## JustJeff

Ahhhhhh. Excellent suggestion Mark. I think oats may be significantly cheaper than beer.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you have a Clydesdale?
> 
> The cost can be pretty low then.


Go back to the 6 Brine threads your in expressing your concerns...I'm talking Business here...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure..........


----------



## John_DeereGreen

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I'm not worried about the cost per beer, but in your case, the mass amounts of beer!


30pks of Busch La'tae are $15.99 and with all the pissing involved a 30 should last most the day.....


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> 30pks of Busch La'tae are $15.99 and with all the pissing involved a 30 should last most the day.....


That's 6 hours worth..Trust me when I say this...I will drink a 30 pack and still make my flight...Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

I used to be able to say that, but not at this age. I'm at the point now where I won't even have a drink the day before an event.


----------



## rjigto4oje

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/wan/d/10000-cash-reward-help-find/6216298687.html


----------



## rjigto4oje

rjigto4oje said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/wan/d/10000-cash-reward-help-find/6216298687.html


^^^^^Not mine but looking out for someone that had there equipment stolen


----------



## John_DeereGreen

rjigto4oje said:


> ^^^^^Not mine but looking out for someone that had there equipment stolen


Good luck to them finding it, but I would guess at this point it is looooong gone.

Thiefs suck...


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> ^^^^^Not mine but looking out for someone that had there equipment stolen


I can't believe that is still up...

Saw that last winter when it first got posted.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Philbilly2 said:


> I can't believe that is still up...
> 
> Saw that last winter when it first got posted.


It should have had GPS and insurance.


----------



## Philbilly2

My bet would be on not insured...


----------



## JustJeff

The Bears actually won one! Granted, it's pre-season and doesn't mean anything, but the defense actually looked pretty good.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> The Bears actually won one! Granted, it's pre-season and doesn't mean anything, but the defense actually looked pretty good.


Ok that explains why I heard a lot of fireworks last, night. Happy fans


----------



## BUFF

rjigto4oje said:


> Ok that explains why I heard a lot of fireworks last, night. Happy fans


Are you sure it wasn't "restless natives" due to the heat.......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Man lake effect all day couldn't mow a dang thing.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

My hard earned dollars doing me justice down in Lafayette... At least she sends cool stuff...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYNHSZ7BQXX/


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> My hard earned dollars doing me justice down in Lafayette... At least she sends cool stuff...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BYNHSZ7BQXX/


Rut roe....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> My hard earned dollars doing me justice down in Lafayette... At least she sends cool stuff...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BYNHSZ7BQXX/


Dat'll buff right out


----------



## Philbilly2

All I can say is... how... what...why... WTF?









All the hours I have spent in a tractor with a wet kit and never once have I ever even thought that could happen.


----------



## Mark13

Philbilly2 said:


> All I can say is... how... what...why... WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the hours I have spent in a tractor with a wet kit and never once have I ever even thought that could happen.


It's obvious the box is up even moving around the yard or pulling forwards away from a pile you jump dumped, I couldn't imagine being on the big road and not noticing the box is up. That's got to be a whole new level of oblivious.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Winter is coming soon, know why Hockey seansos here, LET'S GO HAWK'S


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## Philbilly2

Oh heavens... the ice girls!

My favorite part of a hawks game...


----------



## Philbilly2

But what is with all the ugly a$$ dudes????


----------



## rjigto4oje

I didn't have time to edit it , the wife kept yelling at me to stop taking pictures of the ice girls, I said excuse me I'm talking pics of the ice and was wondering what kind of shovels they were using , she like ya right. Here is a better one


----------



## BUFF

Seems you basic poly D handle Grain shovel you can get at your local feed or ranch supply store is the choice.....


----------



## dieselss

Little warm out there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss said:


> Little warm out there.


That's no lie, but good day to buy Winter crap and drive it home down 294 in the a/c...


----------



## dieselss

This is terrible


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> This is terrible
> 
> View attachment 173467


It is, same here.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is, same here.


Got 49*....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Got 49*....


Know won axed ewe eeder.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Know won axed ewe eeder.


sez ewe


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Seems you basic poly D handle Grain shovel you can get at your local feed or ranch supply store is the choice.....
> 
> View attachment 173452


Ya....Thats what I'm noticing...The Shovels...Didn't even know they had shovels until you pointed it out


----------



## snowish10

My western pro plus cutting edge is almost at the end of its life. I'm what does everyone do for cutting edges? Buy factory or make their own out of thicker and taller hardened steel?


----------



## rjigto4oje

snowish10 said:


> My western pro plus cutting edge is almost at the end of its life. I'm what does everyone do for cutting edges? Buy factory or make their own out of thicker and taller hardened steel?


I bought a half inch Cutting Edge for my seven and a half foot unimount, I'm sure they make it for your Pro Plus they last a lot longer


----------



## snowish10

rjigto4oje said:


> I bought a half inch Cutting Edge for my seven and a half foot unimount, I'm sure they make it for your Pro Plus they last a lot longer


I've heard some guys make it out of 5/8'' harden steel. I'm just trying to figure out the best deal for the dollar ya know.


----------



## JustJeff

Hey @1olddogtwo, is Service Master getting these kinds of rates in PR too?


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Hey @1olddogtwo, is Service Master getting these kinds of rates in PR too?
> 
> View attachment 174134


Only $80 for food screw that.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Someone in this thread if I recall runs a 10' Sectional on a Toolcat, or am I thinking someone else? How's it handle it?


----------



## JustJeff

I don't remember that topic on this thread.


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Someone in this thread if I recall runs a 10' Sectional on a Toolcat, or am I thinking someone else? How's it handle it?


I might of mentioned doing it a couple yrs back on a last late April storm. Threw a BX10 and ran it with no issues. I think momentum makes up for lack of weight. No rear weight and stock tires it did just fine...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> I might of mentioned doing it a couple yrs back on a last late April storm. Threw a BX10 and ran it with no issues. I think momentum makes up for lack of weight. No rear weight and stock tires it did just fine...


Due to a change up in accounts I believe I'm going to put a Sectional on ours and the metal pless that it's run the last 2 winters on a skid steer. Hope I don't regret that decision, but I can't imagine it being that much worse than a 6-11 wing plow is on the machine.


----------



## snowngo

JustJeff said:


> Hey @1olddogtwo, is Service Master getting these kinds of rates in PR too?
> 
> View attachment 174134


Drain the swamp actually meant drain the tax payer. Oh well, who's up for some golf?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Hey @1olddogtwo, is Service Master getting these kinds of rates in PR too?
> 
> View attachment 174134


Ha, how did I miss that.


JustJeff said:


> Hey @1olddogtwo, is Service Master getting these kinds of rates in PR too?
> 
> View attachment 174134


I'm making bank down here, pennies compared to that.

Don't know how I missed that post.


----------



## dieselss

Little chil coming up.


----------



## Philbilly2

dieselss said:


> Little chil coming up.


Give it a day or two like normal...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was cold here in Houston, might have broke 60.... going back to Florida tomorrow where summer lives most of the winter


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to trid and be back in Chicagoland around the 20th for the week

In this world of disasters, you learn not to plan more then 2 days out


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Going to trid and be back in Chicagoland around the 20th for the week
> 
> In this world of disasters, you learn not to plan more then 2 days out


I see who's buying the first round, of tea if ya still do wings


----------



## dieselss

What's this white stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## Philbilly2

ash from some guy burning leaves...


----------



## dieselss

Coming down pretty here Southside


----------



## JustJeff

I got called in to salt, but I wasn't prepared. Don't have either of my spreaders in yet. The owner wasn't prepared either. He doesn't have any salt on site yet. He wanted me to go to a place in Glenview and buy bulk by the skid bucketful and then he was going to reimburse me.


----------



## dieselss

Get the guys in your bed flinging it with shovels


----------



## JustJeff

dieselss said:


> Get the guys in your bed flinging it with shovels


Normally I could be ready in less than an hour, even if the spreaders weren't in. But I'm switching out the two spreader harnesses because I want to move the Boss spreader from the old truck to the new one. Oh well, when doing "on call" work for him, and not doing my own sites he pays 80.00 per hour. Between that and our contracts not starting until December 1, I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Philbilly2

When did they start doing contracts on Dec 1st?

All the years I plowed, every thing was Nov 1st...

El Nino? Global Warming? WTF?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Agreed everything that we do is November 1st. We've been talking about this snow event for two days and are text group, I have no idea what the local weather forecast have been..... Besides it's 72 right now in Florida

I want to say two years ago we got like 10 12 inches cement in the middle of November

Looks like you'll miss out on the Thanksgiving storm also.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> Agreed everything that we do is November 1st. We've been talking about this snow event for two days and are text group, I have no idea what the local weather forecast have been..... Besides it's 72 right now in Florida
> 
> I want to say two years ago we got like 10 12 inches cement in the middle of November
> 
> Looks like you'll miss out on the Thanksgiving storm also.


Include me in your group text Pat. All I heard on the news for the last few days was "possible flurries", not this!

And both companies that I've subbed for, Tovar and Snow Systems have both been Dec. 1 for contracts. Like I said, S.S. doesn't even have salt on site yet. He wanted me to go and buy it myself and he said he'd reimburse me.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Include me in your group text Pat. All I heard on the news for the last few days was "possible flurries", not this!
> 
> And both companies that I've subbed for, Tovar and Snow Systems have both been Dec. 1 for contracts. Like I said, S.S. doesn't even have salt on site yet. He wanted me to go and buy it myself and he said he'd reimburse me.
> 
> View attachment 174507


That traffic looks like a living hell....


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> When did they start doing contracts on Dec 1st?
> 
> All the years I plowed, every thing was Nov 1st...
> 
> El Nino? Global Warming? WTF?


October 1st - June 1st but have plowed in late September a couple times


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Include me in your group text Pat. All I heard on the news for the last few days was "possible flurries", not this!
> 
> And both companies that I've subbed for, Tovar and Snow Systems have both been Dec. 1 for contracts. Like I said, S.S. doesn't even have salt on site yet. He wanted me to go and buy it myself and he said he'd reimburse me.
> 
> View attachment 174507


Iittle late....but what the h*ll.

It's 74 degrees down here Naples right now, probably need entire State of Florida on the only guy on plowsite


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm not sure what's more surprising to me. A, being a large contactor in a fairly major snow area and not having something ready to salt with in early November, or B, being in said snow area and having contracts that start December 1. 

As a sub, with contracts that don't start until December 1, I wouldn't really be concerned with being ready at this date either.


----------



## JustJeff

I normally am prepared by this time. I was in on that mid November push that Pat was talking about a couple of years ago in his post above. But I've been waiting on someone to swap wiring harnessed for both trucks/spreaders for about a week. I guess I'll have to be a little proactive about getting them swapped.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> I normally am prepared by this time. I was in on that mid November push that Pat was talking about a couple of years ago in his post above. But I've been waiting on someone to swap wiring harnessed for both trucks/spreaders for about a week. I guess I'll have to be a little proactive about getting them swapped.


That wasn't saying I'm shocked you're not prepared. It was saying I'm shocked SS isn't at least somewhat prepared. If I were you having contracts that don't start till December 1, I don't think I'd be messing with much snow stuff until the week of thanksgiving.


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I get what you were saying. I just called two Boss shops around me. One's mechanic had some kind of serious accident, and he's out indefinitely. The other one, who I don't like to use (the one who gave me an outrageous quote for a DXT earlier in the year) wants 6 hours of labor to do both trucks. I think that's B.S., but I went ahead and scheduled it anyway, just because I need it done.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

6 hours of labor each, or 6 hours total? Either way you're getting fawked but the level of severity changes.


----------



## JustJeff

I honestly can't even tell you now. I believe it was 6 hours total, but I think that's too much too. But I need to get it done, and there's not a lot of options at this point.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

that's insane.


----------



## JustJeff

I think so. How long did it take you to remove that Saltdogg harness off of your truck for me?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Less than a half hour. And the gas harness was back on in 45 minutes. I could pull the vbx harness and reinstall both harnesses in less than 3 hours.


----------



## JustJeff

3 or 4 hours even sounds about right to me. Not sure if he's just always liberal with the labor hours, or he's pissed at me because I told him his prices were too high for the DXT he wanted to sell me, and trying to "work me" anyway he can.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

3 is reasonable for both parties. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo said:


> Agreed everything that we do is November 1st. We've been talking about this snow event for two days and are text group, I have no idea what the local weather forecast have been..... Besides it's 72 right now in Florida
> 
> I want to say two years ago we got like 10 12 inches cement in the middle of November
> 
> Looks like you'll miss out on the Thanksgiving storm also.


Yes, we have been talking about this for a couple few days. What surprises me was that the local guessers called it on the head too!


----------



## C.green

Hello to everyone who is in this thread, i dont know if i can just post on this thread or not but would like to join your thread and discussions. My name is Carlos I live in the Western suburbs of Chicago and ive been plowing for about 10 years and all with a western except for a month or so when I had to use my backup that has a boss.


----------



## Philbilly2

Welcome


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Iittle late....but what the h*ll.
> 
> It's 74 degrees down here Naples right now, probably need entire State of Florida on the only guy on plowsite
> 
> View attachment 174515


Florida, retired huh you any that old, go easy on the retirees, lol , add me to the weather text plezzzzze, at its a balmy 25 here.


----------



## JustJeff

C.green said:


> Hello to everyone who is in this thread, i dont know if i can just post on this thread or not but would like to join your thread and discussions. My name is Carlos I live in the Western suburbs of Chicago and ive been plowing for about 10 years and all with a western except for a month or so when I had to use my backup that has a boss.


Welcome, and yes, you can join this thread, no problem.


----------



## Freshwater

JustJeff said:


> Ya, I get what you were saying. I just called two Boss shops around me. One's mechanic had some kind of serious accident, and he's out indefinitely. The other one, who I don't like to use (the one who gave me an outrageous quote for a DXT earlier in the year) wants 6 hours of labor to do both trucks. I think that's B.S., but I went ahead and scheduled it anyway, just because I need it done.


Wow. Took my guy 1hr, with soldering and shrink wrapping not butt connectors. No box mounting or anything I did that. 
I'm still with you on pulling the trigger though, gotta get it done.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> Iittle late....but what the h*ll.
> 
> It's 74 degrees down here Naples right now, probably need entire State of Florida on the only guy on plowsite
> 
> View attachment 174515


Can a guy from Detroit get In on that too? Weather moves East last I checked...


----------



## rjigto4oje

:usflag:Thanks to all of the vets on this thread for your service


----------



## JustJeff

Freshwater said:


> Wow. Took my guy 1hr, with soldering and shrink wrapping not butt connectors. No box mounting or anything I did that.
> I'm still with you on pulling the trigger though, gotta get it done.


Both trucks are in the shop right now. Dropped them off at 9:15 this morning. He told me that he'd only be able to get the wiring harness for one of them installed today.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Both trucks are in the shop right now. Dropped them off at 9:15 this morning. He told me that he'd only be able to get the wiring harness for one of them installed today.


Wow... does he only work until 9:30 on Saturdays?


----------



## C.green

Philbilly2 said:


> Welcome


& justjeff

Hey guys thanks for all the welcomes


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Include me in your group text Pat. All I heard on the news for the last few days was "possible flurries", not this!
> 
> And both companies that I've subbed for, Tovar and Snow Systems have both been Dec. 1 for contracts. Like I said, S.S. doesn't even have salt on site yet. He wanted me to go and buy it myself and he said he'd reimburse me.
> 
> View attachment 174507


Holy cow should of checked on here earlier but thought it was going to be a dud too... Said maybe a dusting, 1" closer to lake but I think I caught two flakes Thurs night... Tovar told me Nov 15 - Apr 15... Sounds like a major iron shortage too around there as SS was out for my needs...


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy cow should of checked on here earlier but thought it was going to be a dud too... Said maybe a dusting, 1" closer to lake but I think I caught two flakes Thurs night... Tovar told me Nov 15 - Apr 15... Sounds like a major iron shortage too around there as SS was out for my needs...


I'm missing something here. Are you working for Tovar? And what does "SS was out for my needs" mean?


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> I'm missing something here. Are you working for Tovar? And what does "SS was out for my needs" mean?


Yes took on a property maybe two out here for them and out of equipment.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who out of eqp, you or them?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater said:


> Can a guy from Detroit get In on that too? Weather moves East last I checked...


Pm me ur number

I hope to be back home by Monday, 90 days with out a day off, most was 12 to 16 days. I've spent to much time on weather unless it was tropical.

Not sure how I'm going to play this winter yet. I'm expected to return down to Houston and Naples


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Who out of eqp, you or them?


Them..... I lucked out on a couple loader back outs from MI Cat luckily...


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo said:


> Pm me ur number
> 
> I hope to be back home by Monday, 90 days with out a day off, most was 12 to 16 days. I've spent to much time on weather unless it was tropical.
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to play this winter yet. I'm expected to return down to Houston and Naples


Hey Pat,

Can I get into that weather text as well?


----------



## JustJeff

snowish10 said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> Can I get into that weather text as well?


No. You have to have a minimum of 1,500 posts for that. Just kidding!


----------



## ultimate plow

My new outdated truck :laugh:


----------



## ultimate plow

Fluid filmed inside the bottom of the doors as well and had the undercoating done from line x last month. Picked this up in august , was a leftover 16 and got a deal on it.


----------



## ultimate plow

line x


----------



## ultimate plow

.


----------



## ultimate plow

.


----------



## ultimate plow

15 years plow site member , mark o has me beat i think :terribletowel:


----------



## ultimate plow

The wind will screw up my leaf cleanups this morning. got to pick up my toro grand stand, welch plug fell off and wasn't running right the other day. May as well go chop some grass since it WONT STOP GROWING


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry bud, you can't post pics of the good looking truck cuz we don't see a (Western) mount on it.....lol

What's the plan for her?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ultimate plow said:


> 15 years plow site member , mark o has me beat i think :terribletowel:


I just might be the "oldest" regular poster.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It would be nice to have a turkey day event.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> It would be nice to have a turkey day event.


Wood Duck Tape be involved....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Wood Duck Tape be involved....


Won't work for a turkey...


----------



## Midwest Pond

hey all..... time to see if I still fit in my winter clothes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On the way back how finally...... I'll probably get stopped a few times pulling a fuel trailer, plus two fuel tanks in the back of my truck.

When I left for Kansas City in August, it was for 3 days, I didn't quite expect to be 3 months and 3 hurricanes.

Going to try and stick around Chicago for at least the next 3 months ill fly back and forth as I needed. I'll be leaving my 550 and gooseneck trailer down there for the demob in February/March....

Now the question is....... 

When are we doing wings.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> On the way back how finally...... I'll probably get stopped a few times pulling a fuel trailer, plus two fuel tanks in the back of my truck.
> 
> When I left for Kansas City in August, it was for 3 days, I didn't quite expect to be 3 months and 3 hurricanes.
> 
> Going to try and stick around Chicago for at least the next 3 months ill fly back and forth as I needed. I'll be leaving my 550 and gooseneck trailer down there for the demob in February/March....
> 
> Now the question is.......
> 
> When are we doing wings.


Your truck/ garage calanders should be waiting for your arrival


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Your truck/ garage calanders should be waiting for your arrival


Nice... Hell I don't even remember what it looks like, the garage that is.

You know of a good HVAC guy in my area.,...

My guy is way behind.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Nice... Hell I don't even remember what it looks like, the garage that is.
> 
> You know of a good HVAC guy in my area.,...
> 
> My guy is way behind.


What you need done?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> When are we doing wings.


You missed it...wings were on Phil Thursday...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> You missed it...wings were on Phil Thursday...


Dang it.

I was originally going to leave tomorrow in swing through Ohio to look at a 550, but I need to be in Chicago on Monday.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Dang it.
> 
> I was originally going to leave tomorrow in swing through Ohio to look at a 550, but I need to be in Chicago on Monday.


If you come and look at it let me know, wings are on me...


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo said:


> Sorry bud, you can't post pics of the good looking truck cuz we don't see a (Western) mount on it.....lol
> 
> What's the plan for her?


I need to put a bracket on it i guess. I still have my regular cab gmc with the 9.6 western V. i don't want to dirty up the metal ford just yet.


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> You missed it...wings were on Phil Thursday...


Tell you what pat now that you are in Shorewood, we can go to joilet hooters and it will save me at least an hour of driving from trying to meet you guys up by the city.

Hell, I free next Tuesday...

Who am I kidding... I am free everyday when it means beer and wings!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If we do Thursday we can have turkey nuggets

I should be available Tuesday, I'll check and see if the boys are available, if not will have wings and beer without them


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My back just started feeling better in the last couple of days, this drive is killing me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mailman stop by today


----------



## Philbilly2

I told you December would not disappoint...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The old lady said it was a self portrait when she sent that to me,...... I told her good god we both wish that was true.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Mailman stop by today
> 
> View attachment 174707


Your right hand is holding your cell phone...... isn't it...


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Mailman stop by today
> 
> View attachment 174707


Wellllll at least you know her name is Sarah......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wellllll at least you know her name is Sarah......


Almost home.....long drive.

I'm going to call her that tonight right in the middle of....home coming.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Almost home.....long drive.
> 
> I'm going to call her that tonight right in the middle of....home coming.


Lmao!!!!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family's.


----------



## C.green

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody need any plows? Selling off my remaining boss V plows! 2 - 9'2" and 1 - 8'2".

$2950 for 9'2"
$1,750 for 8'2"

Plowside only. All are RT3 Mounts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U done?


----------



## erkoehler

I will not be doing snow this season.


----------



## Ctsvguy

What is everyone’s thoughts on the snow season this year? 

Mild 3 years strong?


----------



## dieselss

Ctsvguy said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on the snow season this year?
> 
> Mild 3 years strong?


Since I won't be able to plow much, it'll probably be a record year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> Since I won't be able to plow much, it'll probably be a record year.


That's my story....get a different one.

Off to KC tomorrow

The last time I left for 3 days to KC, it was 3 months.

Just saying.


----------



## dieselss

Nice to feel wanted right


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## rjigto4oje

Just sayin


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think the owner probably takes a map of the US home to his kid to color every year and they go from there.... Since last year was so accurate. Just sayin...:hammerhead:


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> That's my story....get a different one.
> 
> Off to KC tomorrow
> 
> The last time I left for 3 days to KC, it was 3 months.
> 
> Just saying.


You're gone again? That sucks.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Soooo keep the plow on storage lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Google was nice enough to remind me of this


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Google was nice enough to remind me of this
> 
> View attachment 175147


Maybe this weekend a dusting?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't see a plowable event til the 20th, maybe two salting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't see a plowable event til the 20th, maybe two salting.


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1

I'll take a 100 dustings all day....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll take a 100 dustings all day....


That wood be a bizzie day


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark and me were told over last weekend that we were gonna get 6"++++ of snow this weekend....Im beginning thinking that forecast was Bourbon fueled


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That wood be a bizzie day


Yeah but what 2.2 saltings or so an hour and you can call it a year....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll take a 100 dustings all day....


I think weed half 2 plough.


----------



## giggity

Don't see it happening but would be nice


----------



## Snow Business 1

So what are people thinking for Friday night? Will any of that snow be accumulating? I am thinking .5" but nobody seems to have it nailed down yet.

Many don't even have it in the forecast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1 to 3 is my early assumption, possibly 2 to 4.

It's Shifty Northeast


----------



## Snow Business 1

1olddogtwo said:


> 1 to 3 is my early assumption, possibly 2 to 4.
> 
> It's Shifty Northeast
> 
> View attachment 175254


 Damn it. Really don't feel like working friday night. Was hoping for just a salt run.

I appreciate your feedback though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Guesstimate here is


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Guesstimate here is
> 
> View attachment 175256


Thats seems pretty aggressive for a clipper. Lake enhanced in South Bend?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> 1 to 3 is my early assumption, possibly 2 to 4.
> 
> It's Shifty Northeast
> 
> View attachment 175254


File photo...


----------



## Ajlawn1

I


Snow Business 1 said:


> Thats seems pretty aggressive for a clipper. Lake enhanced in South Bend?


Yes it sounds like some wrap around LE after system...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> File photo...


Never.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> Thats seems pretty aggressive for a clipper. Lake enhanced in South Bend?


Who remembers that clipper blizzard a couple years ago?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I remember that "clipper blizzard" from a few years ago. Hated it. 

As you know, I brought this clipper up on group text, 7 plus days ago. Wow, young grasshopper must have learned from the olddog!


----------



## rjigto4oje

Pushin 2 Please said:


> I remember that "clipper blizzard" from a few years ago. Hated it.
> 
> As you know, I brought this clipper up on group text, 7 plus days ago. Wow, young grasshopper must have learned from the olddog!


Can I get on the group text , and that clipped system on Superbowl Sunday was very profitable


----------



## Philbilly2

Geneva/St.Charles area got a saltable...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Geneva/St.Charles area got a saltable...
> View attachment 175269
> 
> 
> View attachment 175268


And you said trucks with straight axles ride like lumber wagons???

Or....I had some coffee with my Baileys.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> And you said trucks with straight axles ride like lumber wagons???
> 
> Or....I had some coffee with my Baileys.


You can't even hold on to your phone at 40mph let alone take a picture...


----------



## giggity

Full salt run here $$$$


----------



## snowish10

Any word on tomorrow nights event?


----------



## Philbilly2

It will be tommrow night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It might snow...or it might not...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It might snow...or it might not...


Yeah you know kinda like today around an inch, meanwhile 3-4" and 12hrs later... Just plan on somewhere between a quarter and sixteen inches and you should be covered..... Had hoped to ease in to things a bit...


----------



## Ajlawn1

It was also learner permit day for driving again... To many to mention but a few I passed and the Dodge I did stop to run my Jagoof lights for as it just happened in front of me... Pretty wild trailer was off of ball on truck, but one safety chain was wrapped around the hitch so tight it was holding the truck up off of the ground...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

32 car pileup on 94 by PawPaw...bunch of morons.

Neighboring county had over 120.

I really don't understand why it is so difficult.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 32 car pileup on 94 by PawPaw...bunch of morons.
> 
> Neighboring county had over 120.
> 
> I really don't understand why it is so difficult.


They're on the PS, the FaceSpace, the MyBook, the Text, the Amazon, the Craiglist, the Netflix, the Farmers Only, etc....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> They're on the PS, the FaceSpace, the MyBook, the Text, the Amazon, the Craiglist, the Netflix, the Farmers Only, etc....


Understood


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> It was also learner permit day for driving again... To many to mention but a few I passed and the Dodge I did stop to run my Jagoof lights for as it just happened in front of me... Pretty wild trailer was off of ball on truck, but one safety chain was wrapped around the hitch so tight it was holding the truck up off of the ground...
> 
> View attachment 175283
> 
> 
> View attachment 175284
> 
> 
> View attachment 175285


I don't understand how that trailer could get away from a cummings???

I thought if you drove a cummings, you where better than Billy the big rig trucker?


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't understand how that trailer could get away from a cummings???
> 
> I thought if you drove a cummings, you where better than Billy the big rig trucker?


He took lessons from this guy.....


----------



## Ctsvguy

An inch maybe after midnight we shall see ...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Just about 1/2 in oak lawn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Just about 1/2 in oak lawn


About the same in Shorewood, Bolingbrook areas.

Amazed to see so many untreated lots..... Menards in Bolingbrook was just the entry in front of the store


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> About the same in Shorewood, Bolingbrook areas.
> 
> Amazed to see so many untreated lots..... Menards in Bolingbrook was just the entry in front of the store


You'll be needed at Porters Vale here shortly....:laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

Lowe's here yesterday nothing but hardpack and glass.... Not sure how they let that fly but....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lowe's here yesterday nothing but hardpack and glass.... Not sure how they let that fly but....
> 
> View attachment 175352


Does merit have Indiana too or do you know?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> You'll be needed at Porters Vale here shortly....:laugh:


That's a hour- 45 drive 2 hour ride... maybe next time


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> That's a hour- 45 drive 2 hour ride... maybe next time


You bizzie playing with your 1/2"....


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Does merit have Indiana too or do you know?


Yeah not sure I stopped messing with Wally Worlds and box stores a few years back...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ok time for your favorite game, "one word description"


----------



## Ssoto1192

Philbilly2 said:


> Geneva/St.Charles area got a saltable...
> View attachment 175269
> 
> 
> View attachment 175268


Aurora was all clear


----------



## giggity

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lowe's here yesterday nothing but hardpack and glass.... Not sure how they let that fly but....
> 
> View attachment 175352


Same thing at the Lowe's here


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo said:


> Who remembers that clipper blizzard a couple years ago?


I hated that storm, 1 inch of ice under 10" of snow

not really an inch..... but you get the point


----------



## Snow Business 1

Anyone think this band of snow will have much left by the time it hits Naperville?


----------



## giggity

Snow Business 1 said:


> Anyone think this band of snow will have much left by the time it hits Naperville?


According to wgn it was intensifing as it moved south, snowing like crazy in Carol Stream


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm happy it dropped south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> Anyone think this band of snow will have much left by the time it hits Naperville?


----------



## Snow Business 1

1olddogtwo said:


> View attachment 175418


Thanks for the map. Once these temps start dropping this wet snow will certainly freeze up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> Thanks for the map. Once these temps start dropping this wet snow will certainly freeze up.


I'm in Shorewood by the way......

1/4, enough for a salting


----------



## Snow Business 1

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm in Shorewood by the way......
> 
> 1/4, enough for a salting


Yeah that what I am doing in Naperville....a quick salt run.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Snow Business 1 said:


> Yeah that what I am doing in Naperville....a quick salt run.


We need a pushable event soon, just sayin


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> We need a pushable event soon, just sayin


It can wait.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> It can wait.....


I need some wing monneyyy!!! . And we need a good year, just sayin, btw it will be cold tomorrow, got to keep it weather related


----------



## Ssoto1192

I was worried i was gonna be too late to throw the plow on my truck finally got it on today just waiting for this **** to pile up


----------



## Ajlawn1

rjigto4oje said:


> We need a pushable event soon, just sayin


I need a salt only event...just sayin...
Got 5-7" in Mishawaka today in about 4-6 hour time period....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Ajlawn1 said:


> I need a salt only event...just sayin...
> Got 5-7" in Mishawaka today in about 4-6 hour time period....
> 
> View attachment 175427


Send it West,


----------



## C.green

Why cant this storm come down to us


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did you get anything today?


----------



## Philbilly2

Two mallards and a woody...

Slow day in the duck blind...


----------



## Midwest Pond

The 21st? Maybe our first real snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Midwest Pond said:


> The 21st? Maybe our first real snow


Speak for yourself...


----------



## ultimate plow

we could use some snow around here


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> Speak for yourself...


Ok we need system snow, not lake effect


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everybody knows LES 
isn't really snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Xmas has the best chance and could be substantial.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Xmas has the best chance and could be substantial.


Please don't mess with xmas


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Xmas


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anything north of tat blue 540 line is snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Xmas
> 
> View attachment 175509
> 
> 
> View attachment 175510


File footage...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> File footage...


What are you doing up lol, Something blowing in?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> What are you doing up lol, Something blowing in?


It's snowing...still. Giving a couple guys a break...wish I could get one, trying to shake a cold.


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Please don't mess with xmas


Don't mess with Texas.
Christmas storm....sure, 2 days holiday pay,,,then plow rate.....chaching


----------



## C.green

Ill take snow on Christmas all day , it doesn't bother me. I would like to see a white Christmas :dancing:


----------



## FredG

C.green said:


> Ill take snow on Christmas all day , it doesn't bother me. I would like to see a white Christmas :dancing:


Don't you want to have a food and drink coma? Hurts my feelings when I have to work when everybody else is partying and hooten and hollering lol. We got enough on the ground for a white x-mas.

Hope you get some snowfall. lowred:


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Don't you want to have a food and drink coma? Hurts my feelings when I have to work when everybody else is partying and hooten and hollering lol. We got enough on the ground for a white x-mas.
> 
> Hope you get some snowfall. lowred:


No feelings hurt here if I'm plowing elsewhere especially when Uncle Eddie is hooten and hollering with the rubber sheets.....


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> No feelings hurt here if I'm plowing elsewhere especially when Uncle Eddie is hooten and hollering with the rubber sheets.....


Maybe at my age I'm just not hungry enough anymore lol. Hell I did't even want to salt this morning. Wish I had someone else to do it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

C.green said:


> Ill take snow on Christmas all day , it doesn't bother me. I would like to see a white Christmas :dancing:


Well...I hate snow on Christmas Day. My employees have things they would rather be doing, I have things I would rather be doing. I'd much rather be spending time with family than in a truck.

And I feel guilty calling them out to work on Christmas.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> And I feel guilty calling them out to work on Christmas.


That is the worst part...

Had it happen years back that we were told on Christmas eve to "be with your families we are not going to do anything no matter what happens till the am."

Yeah... right...


----------



## Ajlawn1

My question is what's even open on Christmas to plow I thought even Wally World closes....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

[QUOTE="Mark Oomkes, post: 2240568, member: 1879

And I feel guilty calling them out to work on Christmas.[/QUOTE]

Don't even start acting like you're human and have feelings.

I could care less what day it snows on, I'd be more than happy to accept some Christmas white gold.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> My question is what's even open on Christmas to plow I thought even Wally World closes....


Not here... 24/7 - 365!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> My question is what's even open on Christmas to plow I thought even Wally World closes....


Oh I agree with you, I even plowed a close Walmart a few years ago on Christmas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> My question is what's even open on Christmas to plow I thought even Wally World closes....


Driveways, hospitals, churches...


----------



## FredG

I guess I don't have no feelings, I could care less about the operators, Only Myself lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Driveways, hospitals, churches...


Not if they're snowed in.... Hospitals would be the only thing I guess that would wreak havoc on Xmas the others I would say would be ok to get by....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well officially at 13" YTD here all within a week. The 7th through the 14th. Had maybe another .5" today... Maybe 50 next week?


----------



## Ssoto1192

rjigto4oje said:


> Please don't mess with xmas


If it snows in Xmas over 4 inches my truck is free thanks to gmc so I'm crossing my fingers that it falls hard


----------



## FredG

Man you guys are hungry. I'm all messed up on patron and loving it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just heading home with our tree this eve....


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bc2ZnHBDQmQ/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next week looks interesting......

Nothing but 60-70 days here in California.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Next week looks interesting......
> 
> Nothing but 60-70 days here in California.....


Smokey I bet, what part ,have family there, and its going to get cold here Sunday and Monday and snowy,


----------



## giggity

Anybody else battling with themselves about leaving town for the holidays and gambling on whether it will snow here or not? Anyone have any insight on the weather next week? Debating on driving to Florida, but I know what will happen if I do


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who leaves town for a week in the winter?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who leaves town for a week in the winter?


Winter what's that has it snowed here since March. Go and enjoy


----------



## Ajlawn1

I don't have the courage to leave Spring, Summer, Fall let alone Winter....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

https://m.ebay.com/itm/2003-Ford-F-350-XLT-7-3/292369963281?hash=item44129b9911:g:RRQAAOSwEEBaMbEH


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/2003-Ford-F-350-XLT-7-3/292369963281?hash=item44129b9911:g:RRQAAOSwEEBaMbEH


File link...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> File link...


Who cares about a stone age Ford anyways????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> File link...


True....I texted it out last week...... What was your last bit out on it Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> True....I texted it out last week...... What was your last bit out on it Mark?


$35,101


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not if they're snowed in.... Hospitals would be the only thing I guess that would wreak havoc on Xmas the others I would say would be ok to get by....


I plow a Private neighborhood of Million dollar homes....Those people ***** at a dusting...Could not imagine letting it go for the Holiday...We would be let go


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I plow a Private neighborhood of Million dollar homes....Those people ***** at a dusting...Could not imagine letting it go for the Holiday...We would be let go


Shouldn't you be napping?


----------



## Ctsvguy

Go to FL it isn’t going to snow


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I plow a Private neighborhood of Million dollar homes....Those people ***** at a dusting...Could not imagine letting it go for the Holiday...We would be let go


Well for your sake hopefully its hospital type pay....



Ctsvguy said:


> Go to FL it isn't going to snow


Yeah looking weaker by each news cast... 1/4" of salt should buy everyone through the next week no problem....


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm waiting on his Thursday and Friday foreast ^^^


----------



## Ctsvguy

rjigto4oje said:


> I'm waiting on his Thursday and Friday foreast ^^^


Thurs/Fri looks promising


----------



## SnowMatt13

wouldn't bank on anything. on Tuesday, last night into today looked promising.....


----------



## Snow Business 1

So is anyone buying the news people selling 2-3" of snow on X-mas eve? I just don't see it happening......I am thinking they are hyping it to keep viewers.


----------



## BUFF

Snow Business 1 said:


> So is anyone buying the news people selling 2-3" of snow on X-mas eve? I just don't see it happening......I am thinking they are hyping it to keep viewers.


That sound unethical......


----------



## ultimate plow

everybody can be home for Christmas. Only problem is we are going to have to deal with sunday traffic. But it will be "christmas eve everybody off work lets go out last minute shoppers etc" people in our way. Everybody will literally forget how to drive. Perfect timing for 1st real snow :realmad: O well lowred::laugh:


----------



## giggity

Forget tomorrow's snow, I'm more interested in the Thurs/Friday storm.. Hate how the news stations start hyping it and then go days without saying anything..


----------



## ultimate plow

giggity said:


> Forget tomorrow's snow, I'm more interested in the Thurs/Friday storm.. Hate how the news stations start hyping it and then go days without saying anything..


Forget tomorrow's snow? Its the possibly 1st healthy snow since we haven't plowed yet lol. Id be happy to roll 2" the 1st bite of the season.


----------



## giggity

ultimate plow said:


> Forget tomorrow's snow? Its the possibly 1st healthy snow since we haven't plowed yet lol. Id be happy to roll 2" the 1st bite of the season.


Ehh, unfortunately for us it will end up being mostly salting do to the fact we do mostly shopping centers and with the time of day and traffic there won't be much left to push by the time the salt and traffic gets done beating it up.. zzz next


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What are the locals saying?


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo said:


> What are the locals saying?


Sunday 2-4 south of i80, 1-3 north

Thursday Brant miller showed a map of 12" :laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I haven't had time to spend on weather in the last week......and no computer with me.

Service is spotty at best too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well from local NBC affiliate saying a couple days ago it was going south and nothing, then maybe 1-3", now Winter Storm Warning 5-9"... Unbelievable.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well from local NBC affiliate saying a couple days ago it was going south and nothing, then maybe 1-3", now Winter Storm Warning 5-9"... Unbelievable.


I'm still not sure anyone has this storm figured out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I knew 10 days....my guess then was 4-6 system snow


----------



## Snow Business 1

I predicted the dreaded 1-2” in naperville. I hate those for 2” min contracts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well from local NBC affiliate saying a couple days ago it was going south and nothing, then maybe 1-3", now Winter Storm Warning 5-9"... Unbelievable.


Christmas Eve/Day?


----------



## Ctsvguy

If we do get 2-4 I will be amazed! 

When do you guys usually service your clients same day or is it better to service Mon night. Just wondering since I have never ran into this issue.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ctsvguy said:


> If we do get 2-4 I will be amazed!
> 
> When do you guys usually service your clients same day or is it better to service Mon night. Just wondering since I have never ran into this issue.


Every job is different. HOA's/Residentials needs to be serviced once the snow is done. Commercial properties no open can wait sometimes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ctsvguy said:


> If we do get 2-4 I will be amazed!
> 
> When do you guys usually service your clients same day or is it better to service Mon night. Just wondering since I have never ran into this issue.


We don't touch commercials if they're not open. All our retail, manufacturing, etc stuff will sit until midnight or so Monday night. Healthcare facilities, apartment/HOA complexes, and municipal stuff doesn't matter, gets treated the same as any other day.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Thank you most of my stuff is commercial


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Christmas Eve/Day?


No......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> No......
> 
> View attachment 175802


File photo


----------



## Ajlawn1

The other half...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

And the other half


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Is there another fifth?


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there another fifth?


At the store, there open Christmas day around here


----------



## Philbilly2

Snow bazooka headed toward the city...

Lots are covered roads are slick in Lasalle County


----------



## Snow Business 1

That is definitely heavier then it is here in Naperville.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Nope


Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there another fifth?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Merry Christmas all, some of us will be busy later


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Merry Christmas all, some of us will be busy later


Busy with that bottle you mean


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Busy with that bottle you mean


Sipping at 150 a bottle, got to stay warm somehow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a shame to see it just sitting there


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Sipping at 150 a bottle, got to stay warm somehow


You know you CAN share......


----------



## Freshwater

How much down for you guys?


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> You know you CAN share......


Yeah you know we haven't had a wing night in a while I could always bring it there but hey I hear someone's locked up in a women's prison in California or something like that hum hum


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Yeah you know we haven't had a wing night in a while I could always bring it there but hey I hear someone's locked up in a women's prison in California or something like that hum hum


Even worst we have 30 schools were doing.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Freshwater said:


> How much down for you guys?


Around 1 inch so far still snowing


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Even worst we have 30 schools were doing.


I know it been a busy year for you Texas, then Florida, now Cali. Be safe out there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Same here maybe an inch it better kick it into high gear to get to 5-9".... That lake enhancement your way is supposed to head this way later though.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Merry Christmas y’all!


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> Around 1 inch so far still snowing


It will get there... give it time...









Still snowing out here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well we've got aboot 2 hours of "day" left and not even close to the 2" predicted.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> It's a shame to see it just sitting there
> 
> View attachment 175817


The non descript white van?......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> The non descript white van?......


In the corner is my snow plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> In the corner is my snow plow


Sure...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> In the corner is my snow plow


After doing 30 schools that's not was Ostifer Square Knutz will see if he swings by.....


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> View attachment 175810
> Nope


We are half way under way here...

Merry christmas fellas!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well might make that 9" after all, lake effect is pummeling us now. I guess if you have to plow on Xmas Eve no better place do it... Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well might make that 9" after all, lake effect is pummeling us now. I guess if you have to plow on Xmas Eve no better place do it... Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> View attachment 175829


Snow looks great...especially since it's in front of your truck and not mine. Looks like a heavy salt will be perfect here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> I know it been a busy year for you Texas, then Florida, now Cali. Be safe out there.


Stupid year started off in January in Hattiesburg til May, July was Tifton Indiana, Des Moines Iowa, then Texas Florida Puerto Rico from August Thanksgivings, then KC back to FL to CA.

Here til about the 10th.

So how much did everyone get?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Stupid year started off in January in Hattiesburg til May, July was Tifton Indiana, Des Moines Iowa, then Texas Florida Puerto Rico from August Thanksgivings, then KC back to FL to CA.
> 
> Here til about the 10th.
> 
> So how much did everyone get?


2.7 at my buddy Frank Wochski who's the official reading for the NWS at midway, more further south according to Phil he posted a great pic, now the cold air is in place, for Thursday and possibly next weekend, Merry Christmas all


----------



## FireLt.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ajlawn1

7-7.5" looks to be the total here...


----------



## Snow Business 1

I would say 3-4” in the naperville area.


----------



## Philbilly2

I think we ended about 3 inches.


----------



## Meezer

4-5" around hereThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

7" officially. Forecast was for 3...or 2.

Another "3" predicted today.


----------



## dieselss

Little chilly out there already


----------



## Philbilly2

dieselss said:


> Little chilly out there already


The dog looked at me this am when I opened the door to go out, with a look like "really???"


----------



## Philbilly2

Balmy out this am...


----------



## Ajlawn1

When the nose hairs start crusting up is usually my tell tale sign....


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## ultimate plow

I like this cold. especially little 1-2" snows. thursday and fri night maybe?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ultimate plow said:


> I like this cold. especially little 1-2" snows. thursday and fri night maybe?


This cold is awesome...it can stay like this til March.


----------



## Ctsvguy

ultimate plow said:


> I like this cold. especially little 1-2" snows. thursday and fri night maybe?


Maybe a nice 1-3 on Friday!


----------



## C.green

Well we got 3-4" here in Winfield. Looks like some more today or tomorrow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> This cold is awesome...it can stay like this til March.


Sunday lake affect in our neck off the woods, you hoggig up all the make moisture, lol


----------



## Snow Business 1

So is tomorrow’s storm going to actually pan out?


----------



## Ssoto1192

Just took a look we might be getting about 3 inches around the Naperville Aurora area, crossing my fingers !!!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2

snowing pretty good out west here right now...

lot already has a good coating on it. headed your way boys!


----------



## Ssoto1192

Philbilly2 said:


> snowing pretty good out west here right now...
> 
> lot already has a good coating on it. headed your way boys!


Doubt it will get up to 2 inches we have like 1 hour left of snowfall who knows


----------



## Philbilly2

Ssoto1192 said:


> Doubt it will get up to 2 inches we have like 1 hour left of snowfall who knows
> 
> View attachment 175952


I don't think you will get two, but enough to salt for sure


----------



## Ssoto1192

Wish I had a Salter:/


----------



## JustJeff

I'm about to be screwed royally. 2"-5" coming pretty quickly here, and 1 truck down with an electrical short in the plow somewhere. So, 1 truck servicing 12 accounts, with 3 of them being 3 acres or more. Not looking forward to this at all. I'm going to have some pissed off accounts for sure. And of course I can't find somebody with a truck and spreader at this point to help out. Oh well, all I can do is the best that I can do. Going to be a long event for me for sure.


----------



## Ssoto1192

JustJeff said:


> I'm about to be screwed royally. 2"-5" coming pretty quickly here, and 1 truck down with an electrical short in the plow somewhere. So, 1 truck servicing 12 accounts, with 3 of them being 3 acres or more. Not looking forward to this at all. I'm going to have some pissed off accounts for sure. And of course I can't find somebody with a truck and spreader at this point to help out. Oh well, all I can do is the best that I can do. Going to be a long event for me for sure.


Where is it you need help?


----------



## JustJeff

I've got four sites in Elk Grove, and the rest are in the Northbrook, Highland Park, Buffalo Grove area. Interested?


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> I'm about to be screwed royally. 2"-5" coming pretty quickly here, and 1 truck down with an electrical short in the plow somewhere. So, 1 truck servicing 12 accounts, with 3 of them being 3 acres or more. Not looking forward to this at all. I'm going to have some pissed off accounts for sure. And of course I can't find somebody with a truck and spreader at this point to help out. Oh well, all I can do is the best that I can do. Going to be a long event for me for sure.


I am an hour away I'll take the drive if you need me let me know!!


----------



## JustJeff

Call me. Jeff 847-909-8695.


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like Vito @Ctsvguy, is going to bail me out. Man, that's a big relief for me. Much appreciated Vito.


----------



## Philbilly2

Glad you got someone Jeff.

I was not online earlier or I would have offered.

If any of you guys around here run into a jam, give me a call. I don't care to plow anymore but still will if it helps someone out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Glad you got someone Jeff.
> 
> I was not online earlier or I would have offered.
> 
> If any of you guys around here run into a jam, give me a call. I don't care to plow anymore but still will if it helps someone out.


I could use a hand...


----------



## Ajlawn1

:clapping:


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I could use a hand...


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm bizzie...


I figgered


----------



## Ajlawn1

I've heard 1" over dare will do dat....


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> Glad you got someone Jeff.
> 
> I was not online earlier or I would have offered.
> 
> If any of you guys around here run into a jam, give me a call. I don't care to plow anymore but still will if it helps someone out.


Thanks Phil. I'll remember that. Hopefully if they get my plow fixed (for the 3rd time), I won't have to count on others. I appreciate the offers above for help from the other guys too. I made it through the night on my own. Took me 18 hours, but luckily it was a Friday afternoon/evening, so it didn't matter how long it took me. Brrrrrr If anybody's got any brass monkeys, you'd better get them off the porch this morning. Cold as ba*** out there today!


----------



## dieselss

Yep brrrrrrrr


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's a balmy 13° with a -5° wimp chill...thats not cold..


----------



## Philbilly2

You guys are soft...


----------



## Philbilly2

The old man, the bird dog, and I chased the pheasants around today.

The real feel was suppose to be -22 degrees out there.

I would say it was not a degree under -20 by my real feel out there...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Well this looks like a party tonight....


----------



## Meezer

Tonight?? Heck, it’s snowing here in Michigan City


----------



## Ajlawn1

For me, 7/8pm it's supposed to shimmy East....


----------



## Meezer

payup


Ajlawn1 said:


> For me, 7/8pm it's supposed to shimmy East....


It's all goodpayup


----------



## ultimate plow

Early AM salt looks to be. NewYers starting off greats.and 32 on sunday with snow??? holy T shirt weather.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I wish I could just get a few days of salt only 
runs...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wish I could just get a few days of salt only
> runs...
> 
> View attachment 176131


At least you're not in Benton Harlem...


----------



## ultimate plow

Its another world on that side of the lake. I couldn't imagine and not sure if I would want to.


----------



## Philbilly2

ultimate plow said:


> Its another world on that side of the lake. I couldn't imagine and not sure if I would want to.


No kidding


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's just snow...


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's just snow...


That gives you drama and something to  aboot...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> That gives you drama and something to  aboot...


Win.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://abc7chicago.com/politics/sno...n-could-vote-on-strike-authorization/2853469/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's just snow...


But faux....


----------



## Ctsvguy

Anyone have a good place they use for western salter parts?


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo said:


> http://abc7chicago.com/politics/sno...n-could-vote-on-strike-authorization/2853469/


City workers voting to authorize a strike????


----------



## JustJeff

Ctsvguy said:


> Anyone have a good place they use for western salter parts?


http://centralparts.com/

They're not too far from you either. I wouldn't let them work on my stuff anymore, but they do a big parts business.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> http://abc7chicago.com/politics/sno...n-could-vote-on-strike-authorization/2853469/


That's a strike that would get negotiated very quickly.


----------



## BUFF

H


1olddogtwo said:


> Win.......


He shoots and scores.............................HA!!!!!!!


----------



## JustJeff

Looks like NE Indiana might get 10"-12" by this weekend.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> Looks like NE Indiana might get 10"-12" by this weekend.


I heard 2 to 4 over on this side Area Wide Sunday


----------



## Ajlawn1

NE won't get squat.... Now NW we have at least 3" since 3 clock and it's steady coming....


----------



## JustJeff

I haven't heard a specific number by us yet, other than a couple of inches.


----------



## JustJeff

I apologize. I meant NW Indiana.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh trust me at this point I wish I was in the NE....


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh trust me at this point I wish I was in the NE....


Why? Have you been getting slammed? What's your year to date for snow?


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Why? Have you been getting slammed? What's your year to date for snow?


We are at 35" ytd... It's just been consistent for about 3.5 weeks now... Need a few days off to fix crap...lol


----------



## giggity

I just want some decent snow, these nuisance snows are booooorinh


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> We are at 35" ytd... It's just been consistent for about 3.5 weeks now... Need a few days off to fix crap...lol


Wow, you're about at our seasonal average already. Hope most of your stuff is per push vs. seasonal.


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> I just want some decent snow, these nuisance snows are booooorinh


How long have you been plowing snow? I don't need anymore than the bare minimum to meet my triggers. Anything more is a waste of time and money to me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> We are at 35" ytd... It's just been consistent for about 3.5 weeks now... Need a few days off to fix crap...lol


I thought that was just me...


----------



## giggity

JustJeff said:


> How long have you been plowing snow? I don't need anymore than the bare minimum to meet my triggers. Anything more is a waste of time and money to me.


15 years.. I make a lot more on 4" + snow falls especially if it's during open business hours.. We have 15 small/medium per push accounts, the more it snows, the more we make


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Wow, you're about at our seasonal average already. Hope most of your stuff is per push vs. seasonal.


Combination of both but that's ok....



Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought that was just me...


Nope, one of my 5500 main salt trucks blew rear brake lines yesterday said park it we'll figure it out and mess with it when we get a break...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wish had time to spend on weather.....our guys thought


----------



## Ajlawn1

Wheeeew.... Only 5" since we left five hours ago, I was worried there'd be six....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wheeeew.... Only 5" since we left five hours ago, I was worried there'd be six....


Finally stopped for more than 10 minutes by us. Although there's a few flurries despite being mostly clear???

It's been a poop show keeping everything running up here. And apparently some water on our off road fuel tank caused some issues. Radiator on a truck, solenoid on the loader so it wouldn't move, corroded wire oof a starter th at shut the truck down, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Win.......


No one axed you...


----------



## C.green

JustJeff said:


> http://centralparts.com/
> 
> They're not too far from you either. I wouldn't let them work on my stuff anymore, but they do a big parts business.


Justjeff did you have bad experience with centralparts? Was thinking of buying and having them install a plow for me. Any feed back would be great thanks


----------



## giggity

C.green said:


> Justjeff did you have bad experience with centralparts? Was thinking of buying and having them install a plow for me. Any feed back would be great thanks


Go to regional in Addison, best prices around


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> No one axed you...


For the lose.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

C.green said:


> Justjeff did you have bad experience with centralparts? Was thinking of buying and having them install a plow for me. Any feed back would be great thanks


Piss on CPW......

Go to Regional truck either in Addison or in Alsip. If you go to alsip talk to John good guy.


----------



## C.green

giggity said:


> Go to regional in Addison, best prices around


Thought about regional but the company I used to work for always complained about them and how long they took with things. Regional is closer to me though might have to look into it. Thanks giggity any one have anythings to say about regional?


----------



## giggity

C.green said:


> Thought about regional but the company I used to work for always complained about them and how long they took with things. Regional is closer to me though might have to look into it. Thanks giggity any one have anythings to say about regional?


Yes they are generally backed up, but for good reason


----------



## JustJeff

I was just not real happy with CPW. They've gotten very big, and it's been at the expense of their customers.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo said:


> Piss on CPW......
> 
> Go to Regional truck either in Addison or in Alsip. If you go to alsip talk to John good guy.


I bought a new fisher v box last month at cpw. While I was waiting for them to load my truck, I wondered around their yard. Noticed a lot of Regional stickers on crates and plows. Does regional supply cpw?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes.....

Cpw is a sub dealer, they purchased everything through Regional truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Imagine that.... it's still snowing....


----------



## giggity

Ajlawn1 said:


> Imagine that.... it's still snowing....


Could be worse, you could be on this side of the lake doing nothing waiting for the past week for this supposed storm on Sunday that now looks to have crapped out, id trade anyday


----------



## Ctsvguy

giggity said:


> Could be worse, you could be on this side of the lake doing nothing waiting for the past week for this supposed storm on Sunday that now looks to have crapped out, id trade anyday


Just saw that wtf!


----------



## giggity

Ctsvguy said:


> Just saw that wtf!


Another all day 1" storm.. yippee


----------



## Midwest Pond

i remember snow..... i remember pushing snow

Good times.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

It


giggity said:


> Could be worse, you could be on this side of the lake doing nothing waiting for the past week for this supposed storm on Sunday that now looks to have crapped out, id trade anyday


Yeah until you've experienced 3 days straight of on and off LE be careful what you trade for... Is it going to snow or is the sun going to be out, guys calling should we salt, yeah salt go ahead and salt... Ring ring hey everything's covered again... There went 10 ton down the drain... No it's my inner whining it's just very exhausting...



giggity said:


> Another all day 1" storm.. yippee


Thumbs Up drop some product and call it a day if that's the case....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It
> 
> Yeah until you've experienced 3 days straight of on and off LE be careful what you trade for... Is it going to snow or is the sun going to be out, guys calling should we salt, yeah salt go ahead and salt... Ring ring hey everything's covered again... There went 10 ton down the drain... No it's my inner whining it's just very exhausting...
> 
> Thumbs Up drop some product and call it a day if that's the case....


3 days???

How aboot 3 weeks???


----------



## Ctsvguy

giggity said:


> Another all day 1" storm.. yippee


Hopefully it changes! Looks like 1-2inches maybe.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3 days???
> 
> How aboot 3 weeks???


I was good for the first 18 days...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ctsvguy said:


> Hopefully it changes! Looks like 1-2inches maybe.


Hopefully it fizzles out and turns into 1/2".


----------



## giggity

Ajlawn1 said:


> It
> 
> Yeah until you've experienced 3 days straight of on and off LE be careful what you trade for... Is it going to snow or is the sun going to be out, guys calling should we salt, yeah salt go ahead and salt... Ring ring hey everything's covered again... There went 10 ton down the drain... No it's my inner whining it's just very exhausting...
> 
> Thumbs Up drop some product and call it a day if that's the case....


Doesn't help my employees pay their bills. And believe me id much rather have to much snow than 3 years of nothing. And now rain next week


----------



## JustJeff

Well, if your employees count solely on plowing snow to pay their bills, it's their own fault.


----------



## ultimate plow

giggity said:


> Could be worse, you could be on this side of the lake doing nothing waiting for the past week for this supposed storm on Sunday that now looks to have crapped out, id trade anyday


It all sounds good until its going on day 2 and 3 with no sleep. that could get old after a few times a year I'm sure dealing with lake effect. 2013/2014 season was cold as it is now all year it seemed and we got a dusting to 2" every other day it seemed. That was a great season. The blizzard 2011 year. Its common for our area to have a few busy seasons and a few slow seasons.


----------



## JustJeff

ultimate plow said:


> It all sounds good until its going on day 2 and 3 with no sleep. that could get old after a few times a year I'm sure dealing with lake effect. 2013/2014 season was cold as it is now all year it seemed and we got a dusting to 2" every other day it seemed. That was a great season. The blizzard 2011 year. Its common for our area to have a few busy seasons and a few slow seasons.


Yup, the '13-'14 season was cold as hell too, and it snowed often, and just about every single weekend through the season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

giggity said:


> Doesn't help my employees pay their bills. And believe me id much rather have to much snow than 3 years of nothing. And now rain next week


Everyone wants lake effect. Until they have to deal with it. Site "A" gets 12", site "B" a mile away gets a dusting.

Go 2-3-4 days straight with a half hour catnap in the trucks because it's so unpredictable. Then say you want to deal with it.


----------



## Ctsvguy

I would love that problem so I can pay off the 3 new plows on my vehicles in one season. No sleep is part of the job spoils of war!!


----------



## giggity

John_DeereGreen said:


> Everyone wants lake effect. Until they have to deal with it. Site "A" gets 12", site "B" a mile away gets a dusting.
> 
> Go 2-3-4 days straight with a half hour catnap in the trucks because it's so unpredictable. Then say you want to deal with it.


I'm not a newbie, I know what dealing with that **** is like, I lived in the UP for a few years where it falls in feet not inches..


----------



## giggity

Ctsvguy said:


> I would love that problem so I can pay off the 3 new plows on my vehicles in one season. No sleep is part of the job spoils of war!!


Exactly, change careers if u don't like it


----------



## giggity

Not all of us have seasonal accounts, I've seen one to many guys go bankrupt who banked on seasonals.


----------



## JustJeff

Every large company I know of has seasonals. Please tell me who you know that went bankrupt "banking on seasonals" as you stated? And how did they go bankrupt because of it? Help me learn something tonight. As long as your customers pay their seasonal bills, it's the only "for sure" money a snow removal company has coming in. I would think that the guy waiting on per push money would be the one hurting in a bad season. Kind of like you sound like you are.


----------



## giggity

JustJeff said:


> Every large company I know of has seasonals. Please tell me who you know that went bankrupt "banking on seasonals" as you stated? And how did they go bankrupt because of it? Help me learn something tonight.


The year we had 80 + inches, a lot of guys Bk'd.. Their own fault for not having caps on the contracts.. Not saying seasonals are a bad thing, just not all of us have them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

giggity said:


> Exactly, change careers if u don't like it


Change careers if you don't like the fact that it's not snowing.

2 way street.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

giggity said:


> The year we had 80 + inches, a lot of guys Bk'd.. Their own fault for not having caps on the contracts.. Not saying seasonals are a bad thing, just not all of us have them.


In an area that averages 40" a year, an 80" season especially given multiple events that year were 6-10" in most areas, should not have bankrupted anyone. Unless they didn't know how to bid.

I should probably stop before MJD gets mad at me.

For those of you that want it to snow a **** ton, what type of accounts do you have?


----------



## Snow Business 1

giggity said:


> The year we had 80 + inches, a lot of guys Bk'd.. Their own fault for not having caps on the contracts.. Not saying seasonals are a bad thing, just not all of us have them.


I had all seasonal that year was not even close to going BK. In fact, I still don't feel I ost money. Between snow relocation and salting my properties that it wasn't included evened out all the snow on my seasonals.

Also, I didn't hear of one company go under because they had all seasonals. My opinion, the per push companies are the ones who take the biggest risk.


----------



## giggity

John_DeereGreen said:


> Change careers if you don't like the fact that it's not snowing.
> 
> 2 way street.


Not my main Career by any means, to cold to build houses.. Unemployment for my employees only goes so far.


----------



## Snow Business 1

And I am very happy not to be in a lake effect snow area. I prefer to have a life outside of work as well...


----------



## JustJeff

Snow Business 1 said:


> I had all seasonal that year was not even close to going BK. In fact, I still don't feel I ost money. Between snow relocation and salting my properties that it wasn't included evened out all the snow on my seasonals.
> 
> Also, I didn't hear of one company go under because they had all seasonals. My opinion, the per push companies are the ones who take the biggest risk.


This is what makes sense to me as well. I'm not saying I know it all by any means, or that I employ 100 people. I'm not a big shot at all. But it sure sounds to me like the person who has no "insurance policy" of seasonal accounts is the one who's most likely to be hurting financially on a low snow year. Had it not been for seasonals in the month of December, my income would have been pretty small, for the snow portion of my business.


----------



## giggity

Snow Business 1 said:


> I had all seasonal that year was not even close to going BK. In fact, I still don't feel I ost money. Between snow relocation and salting my properties that it wasn't included evened out all the snow on my seasonals.
> 
> Also, I didn't hear of one company go under because they had all seasonals. My opinion, the per push companies are the ones who take the biggest risk.


If your someone who goes out and buys new equipment just to plow with than yes, per push is a risk.. If your in the business because your main business is slow during the winter and you do it to keep your employees busy than no, per push is fine.. More it snows, the more we make.


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> Not my main Career by any means, to cold to build houses.. Unemployment for my employees only goes so far.


That's strange. I built houses for 20+ years, right through the Winter. Sure, we'd take a couple of days, or even a week off, if it was weather like we've had this past week. But for the most part, I worked full-time building houses for a good portion of my life.


----------



## giggity

JustJeff said:


> That's strange. I built houses for 20+ years, right through the Winter. Sure, we'd take a couple of days, or even a week off, if it was weather like we've had this past week. But for the most part, I worked full-time building houses for a good portion of my life.


Ok you know everything! Im just an idiot SMH


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> If your someone who goes out and buys new equipment just to plow with than yes, per push is a risk.. If your in the business because your main business is slow during the winter and you do it to keep your employees busy than no, per push is fine.. More it snows, the more we make.


If the guys can't make a living missing the few days of the year that they don't work due to the cold, and they can't pay their bills because it's also not snowing, you're not paying them well enough to build houses.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

giggity said:


> Not my main Career by any means, to cold to build houses.. Unemployment for my employees only goes so far.


We share a business complex with a custom home builder. They build all winter long...


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> Ok you know everything! Im just an idiot SMH


Not "everything". Not by any means. But I know a poor business model when I see one. I've had a few myself in my years. And if you don't have a few seasonals to give you a little insurance, you're the one who's desperate.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> We share a business complex with a custom home builder. They build all winter long...


Damn, does that mean that I know a little bit of something?


----------



## giggity

John_DeereGreen said:


> We share a business complex with a custom home builder. They build all winter long...





John_DeereGreen said:


> We share a business complex with a custom home builder. They build all winter long...


Well thats good for them. We build and then sell, and self finance everything, and it costs more to build during the winter, were not selling a house and then building it at someone elses cost. We do more additions and rehabs, and buy/flips than new construction.. Not many people want their houses torn apart this time of year..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Perhaps your employees should learn to budget better then. Especially if they know you're not going to work all winter. Instead of counting on snow.


----------



## giggity

John_DeereGreen said:


> Perhaps your employees should learn to budget better then. Especially if they know you're not going to work all winter. Instead of counting on snow.


Your definitely someone I would never want to work for with an attitude like that!


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> We share a business complex with a custom home builder. They build all winter long...


In below 0 degree temps they would have to be closed in some. We could work to luckily this winter season, I'm not going to work in these temps and don't expect anybody else to either and the GC agrees. It's rough on the men and equipment.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What’s going on in this place? Haven’t checked in here in a long while.


----------



## JustJeff

You know, the normal back and forth!  Apparently we all get edgy when we sit on our arses for too long!


----------



## JustJeff

FredG said:


> In below 0 degree temps they would have to be closed in some. We could work to luckily this winter season, I'm not going to work in these temps and don't expect anybody else to either and the GC agrees. It's rough on the men and equipment.


My rule of thumb has always been that if the compressors can run in the cold, we can work. When it was too cold for them to stay running, we'd head to the bar.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Its all this damn LE, its rubbing off on everyone now.....


----------



## FredG

Snow Business 1 said:


> I had all seasonal that year was not even close to going BK. In fact, I still don't feel I ost money. Between snow relocation and salting my properties that it wasn't included evened out all the snow on my seasonals.
> 
> Also, I didn't hear of one company go under because they had all seasonals. My opinion, the per push companies are the ones who take the biggest risk.


Yes if your loaded up with debt this could be a issue. Truth of the matter is I have no debt and if it snows good for me. If it don't snow my overhead will get paid anyways from our summer earnings.

The Landscapers around here are the big dogs when it comes to snow and ice. I'm not looking to buy the bakery, I just want to walk by lol, They don't bother looking to do my excavation work.

If I service a property doing construction work, Meaning Water,Sanitary sewer, storm sewer, Manhole repair, catch basin repairs etc I score a job. Other than that I don't bid much. I'm happy with my clients that don't take bids.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, I got mostly out of plowing. I am actually not doing any this year. Still have my Plow and salter, just not using them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It’s been wonderful not having to worry about lots. And sleeping all night. And not dealing with checking lots for ice and if it needs another salting. And *****ing customers


----------



## giggity

SullivanSeptic said:


> Well, I got mostly out of plowing. I am actually not doing any this year. Still have my Plow and salter, just not using them.


Smart man


----------



## SullivanSeptic

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










giggity said:


> Smart man


Not totally by choice. I'm fine with getting out of it, but I had a Jeep land on my leg in October. Severed my artery and tore up my knee. I was in the mountains of Utah at the time too. So I've been a bit laid up since then. And arterial bypass and 40 staples will change things for ya.


----------



## Ctsvguy

John_DeereGreen said:


> In an area that averages 40" a year, an 80" season especially given multiple events that year were 6-10" in most areas, should not have bankrupted anyone. Unless they didn't know how to bid.
> 
> I should probably stop before MJD gets mad at me.
> 
> For those of you that want it to snow a **** ton, what type of accounts do you have?


All I'm sayin is I want a little more snow not a ton but just enough. I really do understand what lake effect snow can do to equipment, vehicles and especially a human being!

All my accounts are per push

18 banks

12 churches

9 strip malls

8 corporate centers 
Not including 12 employees that are " day porters " at some of my clients businesses during snowfall and working hours.

I always enjoyed seeing my employees happy having that extra change in their pockets. Especially right before Christmas and or right after.


----------



## giggity

Ctsvguy said:


> All I'm sayin is I want a little more snow not a ton but just enough. I really do understand what lake effect snow can do to equipment, vehicles and especially a human being!
> 
> All my accounts are per push
> 
> 18 banks
> 
> 12 churches
> 
> 9 strip malls
> 
> 8 corporate centers
> Not including 12 employees that are " day porters " at some of my clients businesses during snowfall and working hours.
> 
> I always enjoyed seeing my employees happy having that extra change in their pockets. Especially right before Christmas and or right after.


And that's the attitude every employer should have! If you don't care about your employee's than you shouldn't have any, glad to see I'm not the only one who at least gives a ****.


----------



## Defcon 5

SullivanSeptic said:


> View attachment 176258
> 
> 
> Not totally by choice. I'm fine with getting out of it, but I had a Jeep land on my leg in October. Severed my artery and tore up my knee. I was in the mountains of Utah at the
> time too. So I've been a bit laid up since then. And arterial bypass and 40 staples will change things for ya.


Yikes!!!!......That looks like Fun....I thought an ACL was painful...That looks 10 times worse...Feel better


----------



## giggity

SullivanSeptic said:


> View attachment 176258
> 
> 
> Not totally by choice. I'm fine with getting out of it, but I had a Jeep land on my leg in October. Severed my artery and tore up my knee. I was in the mountains of Utah at the time too. So I've been a bit laid up since then. And arterial bypass and 40 staples will change things for ya.


Yikes!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Defcon 5 said:


> Yikes!!!!......That looks like Fun....I thought an ACL was painful...That looks 10 times worse...Feel better


Well I have a torn acl and meniscus still. But that will get fixed next fall. 
I'm just happy to be alive. A torn femoral artery while on a mountain with no help for 2 hours is a bad thing. I should be dead. 
But hey, I'm not and I'm walking again now. So All is good.


----------



## JustJeff

Ctsvguy said:


> All I'm sayin is I want a little more snow not a ton but just enough. I really do understand what lake effect snow can do to equipment, vehicles and especially a human being!
> 
> All my accounts are per push
> 
> 18 banks
> 
> 12 churches
> 
> 9 strip malls
> 
> 8 corporate centers
> Not including 12 employees that are " day porters " at some of my clients businesses during snowfall and working hours.
> 
> I always enjoyed seeing my employees happy having that extra change in their pockets. Especially right before Christmas and or right after.


Agreed. In my ideal world, we'd get 1" 3-4 times a week. Just enough to drop the blade every other day, so I can get paid for the push as well as the salt run. But I don't need Pennsylvania's 65", or any crap like that. That's when equipment starts breaking more often and bad things happen. I don't want a driver up for 30 hours, and backing into another vehicle or hurting himself or something like that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Perhaps your employees should learn to budget better then. Especially if they know you're not going to work all winter. Instead of counting on snow.


I don't disagree but also as an employer I feel an obligation to keep them busy somehow... Like last year in Jan and Feb when it was in the 50's I was calling to find extra work to keep them busy. Heck I get scared when it gets slow and I tell them nothing today... They'll eventually walk and then when it does snow now you're screwed....


----------



## Snow Business 1

giggity said:


> If your someone who goes out and buys new equipment just to plow with than yes, per push is a risk.. If your in the business because your main business is slow during the winter and you do it to keep your employees busy than no, per push is fine.. More it snows, the more we make.


My main business isn't snow removal and I still try to stay away from per push.


----------



## giggity

Snow Business 1 said:


> My main business isn't snow removal and I still try to stay away from per push.


Im not saying seasonals are bad, but not everyone wants them, small/medium sized accounts just wont do it. And with all these low snow years your seasonals are going to start looking for cheaper numbers or will want to go back to per push.. So in the long run its not good for anyone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't disagree but also as an employer I feel an obligation to keep them busy somehow... Like last year in Jan and Feb when it was in the 50's I was calling to find extra work to keep them busy. Heck I get scared when it gets slow and I tell them nothing today... They'll eventually walk and then when it does snow now you're screwed....


Amen...last year was very stressful for me due to the lack of snow.


----------



## JustJeff

If you don't do seasonals, how do you know what a customer who has been seasonal will want?


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> Amen...last year was very stressful for me due to the lack of snow.


Mark, how many of your Summer employees do you keep on for snow? Not all of them, right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Mark, how many of your Summer employees do you keep on for snow? Not all of them, right?


All the full time, not the seasonal. Actually need more employees in the winter than summer.


----------



## JustJeff

So, when it doesn't snow do they collect unemployment? Or do you find other stuff for them to do to keep them busy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> So, when it doesn't snow do they collect unemployment? Or do you find other stuff for them to do to keep them busy?


Haven't had to lay anyone oof yet. Hope I never do.

But that's why last year was so stressful.


----------



## JustJeff

So, I'm guessing that seasonals help you make payroll on a thin year?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

giggity said:


> Your definitely someone I would never want to work for with an attitude like that!


We guarantee a certain number of hours per week in the winter for anyone that's been with us for more than a season. 


JustJeff said:


> You know, the normal back and forth!  Apparently we all get edgy when we sit on our arses for too long!


3 hours of sleep in 72 hours due to snow that was never supposed to happen and continuing secondary lake effect isn't helping. 


Ctsvguy said:


> All I'm sayin is I want a little more snow not a ton but just enough. I really do understand what lake effect snow can do to equipment, vehicles and especially a human being!
> 
> All my accounts are per push
> 
> 18 banks
> 
> 12 churches
> 
> 9 strip malls
> 
> 8 corporate centers
> Not including 12 employees that are " day porters " at some of my clients businesses during snowfall and working hours.
> 
> I always enjoyed seeing my employees happy having that extra change in their pockets. Especially right before Christmas and or right after.


You're covering a decent amount of ground then. Most people that wish for lots of snow are the 1 truck guys and not bigger outfits. 


Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't disagree but also as an employer I feel an obligation to keep them busy somehow... Like last year in Jan and Feb when it was in the 50's I was calling to find extra work to keep them busy. Heck I get scared when it gets slow and I tell them nothing today... They'll eventually walk and then when it does snow now you're screwed....


Yes yes yes. Completely agree. We lost more than one in the winter of 2015-2016 for that exact reason. It's why I started guaranteeing a set number of hours per week. I've found its actually cheaper to pay for busywork than to lose guys because they're not making anything. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> All the full time, not the seasonal. Actually need more employees in the winter than summer.


Same here.


----------



## Meezer

giggity said:


> Im not saying seasonals are bad, but not everyone wants them, small/medium sized accounts just wont do it. And with all these low snow years your seasonals are going to start looking for cheaper numbers or will want to go back to per push.. So in the long run its not good for anyone.


I would agree. With all the LE snow that we get, I don't want anything to do with seasonals. It's either per push or go find someone else for snow removal.


----------



## Ctsvguy




----------



## Ajlawn1

Meezer said:


> I would agree. With all the LE snow that we get, I don't want anything to do with seasonals. It's either per push or go find someone else for snow removal.


You just need to bid accordingly.... We probably get more LE in general, you just get those occasional nasty one long dump on you bands... I think a few seasonals in your back pocket for the light years even Trump's maybe breaking even or losing a bit in bad years tbh.....


----------



## dieseld

Does anyone here own a Christmas Décor franchise or know of anyone with something similar? I need a barn lit up/decorated for a wedding.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There really is no right or wrong answer. I still have a few per push but prefer seasonals with a cap. 

Honestly, '13-'14 was a terrible year for strictly plowing. 120" when the average is 75". It was cold and salt was in short supply, so we were plowing 3/4" that normally we would have salted away. We had customers that we plowed over 50 times when our budgeted average is 20-25. 

In previous years when we went way over budgeted trips, we had a ton of per push that helped oot. Not in '13-'14. In fact, we had several all inclusive that we didn't have in past years. 

However, if you're going with all per push, don't complain aboot no snow. It's your own fault. 

BTW, builders and excavators used to shut down during winter up here. Especially in cold years. Not anymore, they work through just aboot everything except the really cold days. Or heavy snow. Yep, efficiency and productivity suffers, but they do what needs to be done. Shoot, the excavator I use had to dig the snow oot of a hole he dug for a basement when the concrete guys couldn't pour due to cold. He hates working his equipment in the cold, but the builder he's tied in with will just find another excavator if he says no.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> There really is no right or wrong answer. I still have a few per push but prefer seasonals with a cap.
> 
> Honestly, '13-'14 was a terrible year for strictly plowing. 120" when the average is 75". It was cold and salt was in short supply, so we were plowing 3/4" that normally we would have salted away. We had customers that we plowed over 50 times when our budgeted average is 20-25.
> 
> In previous years when we went way over budgeted trips, we had a ton of per push that helped oot. Not in '13-'14. In fact, we had several all inclusive that we didn't have in past years.
> 
> However, if you're going with all per push, don't complain aboot no snow. It's your own fault.
> 
> BTW, builders and excavators used to shut down during winter up here. Especially in cold years. Not anymore, they work through just aboot everything except the really cold days. Or heavy snow. Yep, efficiency and productivity suffers, but they do what needs to be done. Shoot, the excavator I use had to dig the snow oot of a hole he dug for a basement when the concrete guys couldn't pour due to cold. He hates working his equipment in the cold, but the builder he's tied in with will just find another excavator if he says no.


Key words, If you decide to concentrate per push don't cry about low snowfall. And if you decide on seasonal don't cry either. I'm thinking for If I had a year round crew I would lean towards seasonal with some per push. I have a small winter crew snow events only. The Guys I use in the summer are not qualified. With these temps your buddy's excavator may have a hard time getting though frozen ground unless he got a huge one.

My General wants me to start digging Monday, I disagree with a small Komatsu. He states to start digging I'm going. What choice do I have, I'm thinking I'm blessed to have it this time of year. Suppose to be 30's and 40's next week.


----------



## Meezer

Ajlawn1 said:


> You just need to bid accordingly.... We probably get more LE in general, you just get those occasional nasty one long dump on you bands... I think a few seasonals in your back pocket for the light years even Trump's maybe breaking even or losing a bit in bad years tbh.....


We are not a LCO & snow removal is not our main business. We're into repair/remodeling.

Thanks to the high tax hell hole state next door to us, people have been buying/investing, building/repairing & moving to Indiana for quite a while. We continue to have clients that want things done during the winter months so it makes it a very interesting juggling act with our snow removal services.payup

Our non-snow removal service area is primarily Laporte, Porter & St. Joe counties. Our snow removal service area is Laporte & Porter counties. We do own several properties in St. Joe county that we do take care of as well.

I would agree to bid accordingly especially to the business model(s) that one has set up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

My goal is to cover all monthly expenses plus 10% with seasonals. After that, it doesn't matter what they are, if it works I'll do it.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> My goal is to cover all monthly expenses plus 10% with seasonals. After that, it doesn't matter what they are, if it works I'll do it.


My goal, is to make enough that I can afford to keep getting lap dances all the way through the following November.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> My goal, is to make enough that I can afford to keep getting lap dances all the way through the following November.


You better find a new occupation then...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I sent a truck to refill some propane bottles at U-Haul,...... There isn't much flat space in the entire parking lot


----------



## Defcon 5

Oops....Didnt think Dodges dented like that...


----------



## JustJeff

Ouch. That's gonna cost somebody.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone interested in an in bed liquid salt spray set up? I have one I want gone for pretty cheap. Don’t use it.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

dieseld said:


> Does anyone here own a Christmas Décor franchise or know of anyone with something similar? I need a barn lit up/decorated for a wedding.


We do - 
www.northernseasonal.com

email me - [email protected]


----------



## BillyM83




----------



## BillyM83

^looks like a nice variety


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. I'm going to be laying a lot of salt down before it ever snows. Might not even have to drop the blades tonight.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Ouch. That's gonna cost somebody.





Defcon 5 said:


> Oops....Didnt think Dodges dented like that...





JustJeff said:


> Ouch. That's gonna cost somebody.


If ya can't Dodge it.......

Ram it........


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Yup. I'm going to be laying a lot of salt down before it ever snows. Might not even have to drop the blades tonight.


Pre treat with lots of salt who does that...Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

Well, when I pre-treat, I don't usually put down as much as I plan on doing today. It looks like there could be 4 or 5 hours of freezing rain and sleet here before it ever snows. If there's going to be "that much" freezing rain and sleet I'll probably lay down about double what I normally do. We'll see. My game plans don't usually pan out as I intended anyway!


----------



## Ctsvguy




----------



## Ajlawn1

Sad when 20's feels so damn good....


----------



## rjigto4oje

SullivanSeptic said:


> View attachment 176258
> 
> 
> Not totally by choice. I'm fine with getting out of it, but I had a Jeep land on my leg in October. Severed my artery and tore up my knee. I was in the mountains of Utah at the time too. So I've been a bit laid up since then. And arterial bypass and 40 staples will change things for ya.


I haven't seen you post in a while, and that' one heck of an injury, get well soon.


----------



## Meezer

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sad when 20's feels so damn good....


Looks like we may hit 50 on Thursday


----------



## Snow Business 1

Anyone believe this mist is really going to change to snow?? If it keeps getting warmer I don’t know how it will turn to snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What are you guys getting?

It's misting here, but it keeps falling apart on radar.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you guys getting?
> 
> It's misting here, but it keeps falling apart on radar.


Barely a mist at this point. But it did freeze once in the ground given how cold it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks for the update.


----------



## JustJeff

I just pre-treated in Elk Grove, Northbrook, Highland Park, and a couple of other towns. The most I saw was a few sprinkles here and there. Got home at about 6:00, and nothing going on here at all. The temperature is 32 at my house, and rising I believe. Might not get anything more for the night, or possibly just rain.


----------



## Sawboy

Just salted my two seasonals. Can’t see anything sticking between a good salting and temps rising. And almost zero precip


----------



## Ctsvguy

Deff slick out there snow looks to be starting around 10pm we shall see


----------



## dlcs

Just ended out here to the west. Ground is so cold that it keeps refreezing. Get ready!


----------



## Snow Business 1

The rain has changed to snow now in Naperville.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks for the update. Word I'm hearing is, it's supposed to be done around 11:00 P.M.?


----------



## Snow Business 1

JustJeff said:


> Thanks for the update. Word I'm hearing is, it's supposed to be done around 11:00 P.M.?


That seems right based off the radar.


----------



## JustJeff

Going back out now to check sites. My furthest Southern sites are in Elk Grove. Thinking I might have to salt there, since the South got more precip than the North this time around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A good inch down on the north side of town...less than half in others. 

Still a few hours of snow left and sometimes it comes down hard so I guess we're going to run through everything. Where the roads are salted they are a mess, so I don't think strictly salting is the answer...as much as I would like to.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Anyone know where to get bags of salt at this hour


----------



## Ajlawn1

How far do you want to drive... It probably will be melted by the time you got back though...


----------



## JustJeff

Ctsvguy said:


> Anyone know where to get bags of salt at this hour


Vito, I thought you had all tail-gate spreaders. You don't have skids of bagged salt sitting around?


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> A good inch down on the north side of town...less than half in others.
> 
> Still a few hours of snow left and sometimes it comes down hard so I guess we're going to run through everything. Where the roads are salted they are a mess, so I don't think strictly salting is the answer...as much as I would like to.


It sucks that you'll have to drop your blades since you're almost all seasonal. You guys are having a pretty heavy Winter so far, no?


----------



## Sawboy

Ctsvguy said:


> Anyone know where to get bags of salt at this hour


There is a 24 hour Home Depot on North Ave. Want to say it's near Halted?


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> Vito, I thought you had all tail-gate spreaders. You don't have skids of bagged salt sitting around?


I do I just didn't wanna drive from itasca to oak park hahaha!

Thanks for all the suggestions I ended up driving back to the shop


----------



## giggity

Anybody hear any rumblings about this? It's only a few days away.. here's hoping


----------



## Snow Business 1

That map has me pissed off as I am hoping to go out of town this weekend. Can it go to 50 degrees on Thursday to 8" of snow on Friday night??


----------



## rjigto4oje

A week ago they said Sunday's snow was going to be 3 to 4 in and what do we end up with John Dean is good forecaster but I ain't put my money on anything these guys can't predict what's going to happen 2 days let alone a week


----------



## Ajlawn1

Weather Channel too...


----------



## giggity

Ajlawn1 said:


> Weather Channel too...
> 
> View attachment 176350


That's prob for lake effect no?


----------



## Ajlawn1

giggity said:


> That's prob for lake effect no?


Yeah I'm not sure this all new to me, nobody was showing anything big for awhile... NNE wind it says would be more your side though.... Its all computer generated and can change in an hour so who knows.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This....... I'm In conflict.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Well here is to hoping it changes over the next 5 days....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> Well here is to hoping it changes over the next 5 days....


WHAT!!! All that crying about no snow on that side.....


----------



## Snow Business 1

Not crying about the snow.....just the plans i would need to change. Why can't it snow Sunday night through Thursday??


----------



## Ctsvguy

Already changing !


----------



## JustJeff

I saw that on the news too. I think it said "chance of flurries" or something like that in reference to Friday-Saturday's snow.


----------



## Ctsvguy

: /


----------



## JustJeff

Channel 7 news just showed that the snow could miss us to the South and East completely now. Towns like Champagne and towns down there might get some, but nothing even close to the city as of right now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Back on..

Last night the local meteorguestimatorologist said it could take one if three tracks....
1) Nail us blizzard
2) Give us a little snow
3) Totally miss us

No Kidding!


----------



## Snow Business 1

You can have it in Indiana.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Back on..
> 
> Last night the local meteorguestimatorologist said it could take one if three tracks....
> 1) Nail us blizzard
> 2) Give us a little snow
> 3) Totally miss us
> 
> No Kidding!
> 
> View attachment 176379


Well, at least they are sure to be right with that estimation.


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> You can have it in Indiana.


Great, we'll take it


----------



## JustJeff

This snow is going to miss us completely unless you live in the far South suburbs or Indiana.


----------



## Ajlawn1

This snow is going to miss us completely unless you live in the far South Indy suburbs or Ohio.


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> This snow is going to miss us completely unless you live in the far South suburbs or Indiana.


Blah so it was 5in + or nothing !!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Two can play their Jedi mind tricks.... Just trying to kick the can down the road a little further...


----------



## giggity

It's only Tuesday.. wait a few days


----------



## Philbilly2

giggity said:


> It's only Tuesday.. wait a few days


Sounds like my wife's attitude as the week goes on...


----------



## giggity

And Tom Skilling says "if it moves a little further north it could affect us, it needs to be watched" :gunsfiring: shoot that fat ass


----------



## JustJeff

Ctsvguy said:


> Blah so it was 5in + or nothing !!


Just repeating what I saw on the news, but what do I know? Not much at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## giggity

She gone


----------



## rjigto4oje

Another stellar year.


----------



## Ctsvguy

3 years straight


----------



## Ajlawn1

Oh yeah the Force is strong with this one, South of Indy and drilling Ohio is starting to look like the consensus... Hey they kinda showed a bit of LE toward Chitown maybe?


----------



## Ctsvguy

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh yeah the Force is strong with this one, South of Indy and drilling Ohio is starting to look like the consensus... Hey they kinda showed a bit of LE toward Chitown maybe?


I saw the same we shall see


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ctsvguy said:


> 3 years straight


If I could send you the **** were supposed to get, I'd gladly do so.


----------



## rjigto4oje

John_DeereGreen said:


> If I could send you the **** were supposed to get, I'd gladly do so.


How about half , were not greedy


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> How about half , were not greedy


Well, giggity is!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh yeah the Force is strong with this one, South of Indy and drilling Ohio is starting to look like the consensus... Hey they kinda showed a bit of LE toward Chitown maybe?


Just wait for the diabolical shift west and north...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait for the diabolical shift west and north...


Meaning what Mark?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wait for the diabolical shift west and north...


Sounds perfect to me

Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ctsvguy said:


> Meaning what Mark?


Meaning....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's about to be official, my insurance expires soon, I'm not renewing it......if it snows, and home...it will be need loader, or skid.....or on sidewalk crew.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Or this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> It's about to be official, my insurance expires soon, I'm not renewing it......if it snows, and home...it will be need loader, or skid.....or on sidewalk crew.


My vote is for sidewalk monkey...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Probably will start will a 18 or 24 and hopefully move up to a 30 or 36.


----------



## Ctsvguy

You guys going to lay some salt down tonight?


----------



## Snow Business 1

Yes. Approximately 6pm


----------



## JustJeff

Still 37 up here. I'll be out later for sure.


----------



## captshawn

All salted, but probably a waist. Wind seems to be drying it fairly fast for the most part.


----------



## Ctsvguy

captshawn said:


> All salted, but probably a waist. Wind seems to be drying it fairly fast for the most part.


Agreed by the time we got out to accounts ground was dry with little % chance of precipitation. I canceled last night


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We got 2 rounds oot of aboot 3/4".


----------



## Ajlawn1

That had to be the worst 1"/1.5" storm ever... 12 hrs and 2-3 salt apps per property later....


----------



## BillyM83

1-3” Sunday night/Mon morning looks promising


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> That had to be the worst 1"/1.5" storm ever... 12 hrs and 2-3 salt apps per property later....


As long as you're not all seasonal, that's good. I salted everything last night as well. Just spot treated, not much on the ground at all.


----------



## JustJeff

BillyM83 said:


> 1-3" Sunday night/Mon morning looks promising


I just watched the WGN news (not a big fan), and they didn't give any numbers for Sunday's event at all. They led me to believe it would be under an inch.


----------



## Ctsvguy

I have just about every snow app possible the only forecast that has actually been on point is NOAA everyone else has been very misleading!


----------



## JustJeff

True. You're about an hour South of me though. You're weather could be quite a bit different than ours up North here.


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> True. You're about an hour South of me though. You're weather could be quite a bit different than ours up North here.


Agreed!


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> As long as you're not all seasonal, that's good. I salted everything last night as well. Just spot treated, not much on the ground at all.


A few seasonals yes but there is room left to go on them... I know a few box store guys that if the numbers are true, they half to be starting to pucker up a bit.... No salted at about 2:30 after the rain kinda stopped, got covered again about 5 with the ice/snow mix, salted again and then one more about 9 when it was winding down as it all was covered again... Just to much moisture as salt wasn't doing much and tbh not really enough to warrant a scrape... Plus if your two salts into it, I hate to then scrape it...lol


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> I just watched the WGN news (not a big fan), and they didn't give any numbers for Sunday's event at all. They led me to believe it would be under an inch.


Well at least WGN and AccuWrong are in the same ballpark then....


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Well at least WGN and AccuWrong are in the same ballpark then....
> 
> View attachment 176545


Wow. Ya, if I was seasonal heavy in your area my butt would be puckering a bit already too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Wow. Ya, if I was seasonal heavy in your area my butt would be puckering a bit already too.


Yeah but these are the same morons talking smack last year how they're rollin after the sub par season... Hope they saved a few nickles after last year then....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> A few seasonals yes but there is room left to go on them... I know a few box store guys that if the numbers are true, they half to be starting to pucker up a bit.... No salted at about 2:30 after the rain kinda stopped, got covered again about 5 with the ice/snow mix, salted again and then one more about 9 when it was winding down as it all was covered again... Just to much moisture as salt wasn't doing much and tbh not really enough to warrant a scrape... Plus if your two salts into it, I hate to then scrape it...lol


I think we had too much moisture on the pavement for the first app to do much. There was definitely some difference as treated lots weren't ice underneath like untreated.


----------



## plow4beer

We threw some salt last night....very spotty. Although we had a lot of rain & meltdown, the wind dried up more than expected. But the interesting part was that it went from 60 @ 2pm (need to check, but that was close to a rec high) to 16 @ 9pm. 60! lol....I was drinking beer and ice fishing 2 days ago & now I’m going again tomorrow. 

Isn’t there satellite dishes or laser beams in the arctic circle that control the weather or something? Lol...maybe we should send cummerexon up there in one of his commie tanks to adjust them.....or just run them over


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Wow. Ya, if I was seasonal heavy in your area my butt would be puckering a bit already too.


The only thing that's been sucky on our seasonals is the 24 hour drawn out 3" of snow. Eats labor and salt alive. And doesn't add much to our totals.

Good news is, per occurance and hourly accounts profit pay for the costs of servicing all our sites. So it's still making money. Just guys get worn down when it's so drawn out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> The only thing that's been sucky on our seasonals is the 24 hour drawn out 3" of snow. Eats labor and salt alive. And doesn't add much to our totals.
> 
> Good news is, *per occurance and hourly accounts profit pay for the costs *of servicing all our sites. So it's still making money. Just guys get worn down when it's so drawn out.


I'm confused...profit pays for costs? I'm not aware of this definition of profit. Could you enlighten me?

And maybe you would like to change your opinion???



John_DeereGreen said:


> It's worth what the market will bear. *I think 60k for a Walmart seasonal snow is excessive.* But guess what, some places they pay that and more...





John_DeereGreen said:


> *I guess I left out the part about in our market I feel that 60k is too high.* I would think of all people you would realize that that is a given, and that I would be referring to my market area and no one else's.


Maybe if one charged $60k one wouldn't have to use "profits" to cover costs.


----------



## Defcon 5

Profit pays for costs???....Better go back to John Allins managing snow and ice book and reread that chapter...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think we had too much moisture on the pavement for the first app to do much. There was definitely some difference as treated lots weren't ice underneath like untreated.


Maybe the salt was broken...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm confused...profit pays for costs? I'm not aware of this definition of profit. Could you enlighten me?
> 
> And maybe you would like to change your opinion???
> 
> Maybe if one charged $60k one wouldn't have to use "profits" to cover costs.


Profit from per service covers all costs associated with each service needed on the seasonals. With some extra profit left over from the per service. And all the profit still left on the seasonals. Whats confusing about that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Profit from per service covers all costs associated with each service needed on the seasonals. With some extra profit left over from the per service. And all the profit still left on the seasonals. Whats confusing about that?


What's confusing is your terminology doesn't jive with GAAP.


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's confusing is your terminology doesn't jive with GAAP.


If our per service and seasonal accounts both get serviced the same number of times per event/season, we cannot lose money. No matter how much it snows.

Is that better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> If our per service and seasonal accounts both get serviced the same number of times per event/season, we cannot lose money. No matter how much it snows.
> 
> Is that better?


You sure???

But that would imply your hourly and per service customers are getting screwed while your seasonal accounts are being subsidized by the others.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You do know what GAAP is, right?


----------



## JustJeff

Isn't that where my wife buys her jeans?


----------



## Mike_PS

seriously? No need for that type of crap Buff


----------



## Ajlawn1

Michael J. Donovan said:


> seriously? No need for that type of crap Buff


Yeah I was ready to


----------



## Sawboy

Mannnnn. I missed it!


----------



## JustJeff

It was nothing major.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uhhhhh bologna it was major nice........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan said:


> seriously? No need for that type of crap Buff


Shame on you Buffy.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Shame on you Buffy.
> 
> View attachment 176590


I'll have to file this for future use when I get another "champagne" type GIF text......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MJD would blow a cork..... again.....If I posted that


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> MJD would blow a cork..... again.....If I posted that


Literally...


----------



## grkstl2

Ch 5 said 2-4 tomorrow night, thoughts?


----------



## Ctsvguy

grkstl2 said:


> Ch 5 said 2-4 tomorrow night, thoughts?


Looks like a good 2-4


----------



## Snow Business 1

Looks like a long storm for 3-5”.....


----------



## snowish10

Got called out for 1am to naperville


----------



## dieselss

Coming down here...2am start


----------



## Sawboy

3am start for my guys


----------



## JustJeff

Screw that. I'm heading out as soon as I hit my 1" triggers. Going to be awhile though, less than 1/8" on the ground here so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> Looks like a long storm for 3-5".....


Goodie...I'm sick of these fast moving storms...


----------



## JustJeff

Been snowing for an hour and a half here, still only an eighth inch on the ground! Super fine, light snow.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Headed out for 2am.


----------



## dieselss

Possibly 2" here


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Been snowing off and on since 1230ish...most of the area has a half inch, some areas closer to an inch.

Guys are oot plowing the half inch and saw one account being plowed that was salted at 130ish. Bare spots and maybe a quarter inch on what wasn't bare.

Weird thing is the salt is not burning it oof very fast. Not sure why.


----------



## dieselss

Ground temps to cold


----------



## Ajlawn1

Not enough salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> Ground temps to cold





Ajlawn1 said:


> Not enough salt


Sure...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Its Bad for your diet


----------



## Ajlawn1

Then he better start getting Sea Salt....


----------



## Philbilly2

Must be to bizzie eating the concrete...


----------



## snowprice

1.8 official at ohare at 6:30 am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sidewalk product is working...and we had a good base down after Friday's 2 applications for 3/4" so I'm really at a loss.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Was it the last storm I said was the worst one ever.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark keeps buying that Dutch salt......


----------



## JustJeff

Just got home. 12 hours out so far. I'll be back out tonight for another push. Spent two hours dealing with a broken Boss straight blade with a poly edge that I need to use on a 2 acre bank parking lot made of landscape pavers. Made me want to scream. All in all though, and easy push, and I doubled up on all of my per push accounts. Salt is working as usual on this end Mark. We do use the purple slicer though (for now anyway), so I'm not sure if that's the difference or not. Oh, looks to be 3" on my deck railing. I'm far North though, don't know what the South side guys got.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Was it the last storm I said was the worst one ever.....


Uncle...


----------



## Snow Business 1

It can stop snowing anytime....


----------



## Philbilly2

Snow Business 1 said:


> Not crying about the snow.....just the plans i would need to change. Why can't it snow Sunday night through Thursday??





Snow Business 1 said:


> It can stop snowing anytime....


Now I am confused... It starts snowing on Sunday night just as you requested, and now you want it to stop?


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m fine with the snow event, just don’t feel like hitting my sidewalks again.


----------



## Philbilly2

Well it should be stopping shortly. It has stopped out West here, it is just blowing like a politician right now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Well it should be stopping shortly. It has stopped out West here, it is just blowing like a politician right now...


Great news...so it should wrap up here by aboot Thursday or Friday...


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Great news...so it should wrap up here by aboot Thursday or Friday...


No... at least Sunday or next Monday... It is not your standard blowing event...


----------



## BUFF

Started oof with Grapple this am around 5, they witched to snow around 6a, still snowing and have aboot 2".


----------



## Mark Oomkes

On the plus side the epically copious amounts of salt we have down is working.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> It can stop snowing anytime....


Okay Mark..... Another round of Lake Effect coming through later


----------



## ultimate plow

"Once the band moves out, overall light snow will diminish, but some lake enhanced snow may linger into Tuesday morning."


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ultimate plow said:


> "Once the band moves out, overall light snow will diminish, but some lake enhanced snow may linger into Tuesday morning."


Pretty cool...lake effect on BOTH sides of the lake.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty cool...lake effect on BOTH sides of the lake.


Yeah real cool, great, awesome can't wait....


----------



## dlcs

Major warm up this weekend. What's everyone hearing for snow chances next week? Anything?


----------



## Philbilly2

dlcs said:


> What's everyone hearing for snow chances next week?


Pretty sure it is the same as every week.

There is a 100% chance we could or could not get snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Pretty sure it is the same as every week.
> 
> There is a 100% chance we could or could not get snow...


Guaranteed...


----------



## giggity

Rain, Rain, Rain.. It shouldn't be raining in January


----------



## Midwest Pond

A huge rain with this frozen ground makes for weird backyard flooding


----------



## JustJeff

Just found out there was a fender bender in the parking lot of a library I plow in Northbrook. They're claiming it was due to the lot not being plowed. It's got a 2" trigger. I don't think there was 2" down yet, but there could have been, not sure. Waiting to see how the company I sub it from handles it. Supposedly 2,600 in damages. I might end up having to foot the bill for this one.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Welp that's what we carry insurance for... I just had three slip and falls in a parking garage yesterday. Not on the parking surface, not on the sidewalks we maintain around the garage. They happened inside the enclosed stair case that goes between each floor...


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know how you can be held accountable for those slip and falls. If my company tries to make me pay for it, I probably will, but I won't make a claim for 2,600, I'll pay it out of pocket.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah its all new so have no idea how its going to pan out yet... Never in a million years would of thought about them or even checking... Is it a SS account...?


----------



## JustJeff

Yes. Snow Systems account that I sub from them. The way they have prioritized my accounts, this one was not high on the list.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Just found out there was a fender bender in the parking lot of a library I plow in Northbrook. They're claiming it was due to the lot not being plowed. It's got a 2" trigger. I don't think there was 2" down yet, but there could have been, not sure. Waiting to see how the company I sub it from handles it. Supposedly 2,600 in damages. I might end up having to foot the bill for this one.


Hey, I've got an idea. There's snow on the ground, lets hit someone else's car and then blame the plow guy for the lot being slick.

That's just as bad as the people wearing high heels and then slipping and falling. Morons.


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hey, I've got an idea. There's snow on the ground, lets hit someone else's car and then blame the plow guy for the lot being slick.
> 
> That's just as bad as the people wearing high heels and then slipping and falling. Morons.


That's how I feel too. But I'm not sure if it's my fault or not. I don't want to duck responsibility if it does rest on my shoulders and I dropped the ball. But I also don't think it's my fault. I'm waiting to hear more news. I also want to know if there was video footage, since everybody seems to have cameras now. I actually like people having video, because most times it will show where the responsibility lies.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> That's how I feel too. But I'm not sure if it's my fault or not. I don't want to duck responsibility if it does rest on my shoulders and I dropped the ball. But I also don't think it's my fault. I'm waiting to hear more news. I also want to know if there was video footage, since everybody seems to have cameras now. I actually like people having video, because most times it will show where the responsibility lies.


Completely agree. I think it's insane for you to be responsible for a fender bender in a parking lot because it's slick. Are municipalities responsible for crashes on the roads because they didn't plow/salt soon enough??

Video is great. I had an operator be accused of hitting the bumper of a car at one of our Walmart's yesterday morning. Just so happened that the car drove down the entire length of the building when she got there, with the damaged side facing the building. It was (from what I was told) easily identifiable that the damage existed prior to her parking the car.


----------



## JustJeff

That's exactly what I was thinking too. First thing I though was, can a person blame the city and sue them for their damage if the city roads haven't been plowed and a person has an accident?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

JustJeff said:


> Just found out there was a fender bender in the parking lot of a library I plow in Northbrook. They're claiming it was due to the lot not being plowed. It's got a 2" trigger. I don't think there was 2" down yet, but there could have been, not sure. Waiting to see how the company I sub it from handles it. Supposedly 2,600 in damages. I might end up having to foot the bill for this one.


Do you have a contract with the company you sub for? are you expected to salt the lot - if so when? Does your contract hold you liable for this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tell them to piss off

It's a act of God and stupidity on their behalf.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Keep us posted if you pay out... I live in Northbrook and could use some extra cash....


----------



## JustJeff

NorthernSvc's said:


> Do you have a contract with the company you sub for? are you expected to salt the lot - if so when? Does your contract hold you liable for this?


Yes, I do have a contract with them. Per the contract, they get pushed at 2" and only salted after plowing, or on request. But, what's not in my contract with Snow Systems, and I have always had in my own contracts with customers was a time frame in which I had 12 hours after an even to get the snow cleared from the said property. That part hasn't been conveyed to me, from Snow Systems, and I don't know how they word their contract with the customer.


----------



## JustJeff

NorthernSvc's said:


> Keep us posted if you pay out... I live in Northbrook and could use some extra cash....


Where are you at? As I said, I've got the library in Northbrook, 515 Huehl Dr. in Northbrook, and 306 Era Dr. in Northbrook.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Yes, I do have a contract with them. Per the contract, they get pushed at 2" and only salted after plowing, or on request. But, what's not in my contract with Snow Systems, and I have always had in my own contracts with customers was a time frame in which I had 12 hours after an even to get the snow cleared from the said property. That part hasn't been conveyed to me, from Snow Systems, and I don't know how they word their contract with the customer.


12 hrs! Holy cow I mean they could get a boat load of snow after the 2" trigger if its an ongoing storm. I guess that's why I have never been able to do the huge route thing. I would find it hard to have a route where I need to start a certain property by 2am to get through them all type thing. So if that certain property has nothing and it starts snowing right after you leave they could get pretty ugly by opening if you cannot make it back to them at the end of the route.... I have guys that do multiple properties but not so many they cannot get back to the one they started with in a timely fashion if its an ongoing storm. I just know the suits and heels will be freaking out if they're not cleared by opening....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't see how a accident can be ur fault.

Do you know how many I've seen, or cause, or had something to do with?......alot. Never once did I hear about being financially responsible.

Wash that though out paying out of pocket, crazy talk, just crazy.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't see how a accident can be ur fault.
> 
> Do you know how many I've seen, or cause, or had something to do with?......alot. Never once did I hear about being financially responsible.
> 
> Wash that though out paying out of pocket, crazy talk, just crazy.


Its like the guy who gets hurt robbing someone's house and sues and wins... Anymore its all a joke.....


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> 12 hrs! Holy cow I mean they could get a boat load of snow after the 2" trigger if its an ongoing storm. I guess that's why I have never been able to do the huge route thing. I would find it hard to have a route where I need to start a certain property by 2am to get through them all type thing. So if that certain property has nothing and it starts snowing right after you leave they could get pretty ugly by opening if you cannot make it back to them at the end of the route.... I have guys that do multiple properties but not so many they cannot get back to the one they started with in a timely fashion if its an ongoing storm. I just know the suits and heels will be freaking out if they're not cleared by opening....


Yes, my routes are exactly as you described. And yes, a lot of them have to be plowed multiple times. And on top of that, the company that I sub for has also stated that some of these are "priority properties", which get serviced before all others when the triggers are reached. They handcuff me in how to service the rest of my route.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Do you have any of your own accounts? I would say that would be hard to cater to yours if they want you on their priority ones first...


----------



## JustJeff

No, both of my trucks strictly sub for Snow Systems at the moment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just oot of curiosity, how long after 2" accumulated was the accident?


----------



## JustJeff

I don't even know for sure if there was more than 2 inches. It was probably right at that. A little above, or a little below.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> I don't even know for sure if there was more than 2 inches. It was probably right at that. A little above, or a little below.


I'm pretty sure it was a little below.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Like I said, unless it was an unreasonable amount of time after it fell, I don't see how you could be liable.


----------



## JustJeff

Well, as of now, I think I'm off the hook. I have a meeting with the owner's Son Friday @ 10:00 A.M. I asked him what the meeting was about (we've never had a meeting other than at the beginning of the season when I pick my sites), he said "just to try and figure out how we can tighten your route up). We'll see. But my route was nice and relatively tight until two weeks ago when he gave me 5 additional sites, from another sub that flaked out and pulled a no show during the last event. He then gave me five additional sites, four of which, are 25 minutes away from anything else I have. And there is supposed to be a salt pile by those sites, but he didn't order salt, so there was none on hand for those four sites for the last event. So, my driver had to drive from those sites back to the shop 3 times to fill up with salt, at a 25 minute commute each way. I have an idea on how he can tighten up my route, if you want me to get all of these sites (five of which I didn't start the season with, and you just dumped on me because another sub quit), keep the salt pile filled when the sites are 25 minutes from other salt piles.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just tell Trevor to set some machines and boxes at some of the sites and that'll help you tighten your route...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just tell Trevor to set some machines and boxes at some of the sites and that'll help you tighten your route...Thumbs Up


1 17' Arctic will cut oot 6 trucks...


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just tell Trevor to set some machines and boxes at some of the sites and that'll help you tighten your route...Thumbs Up


Ha! How do you know Trevor? Do you sub for him as well?


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 17' Arctic will cut oot 6 trucks...


I don't know if that 16 footer will help at this little PITA site Mark.


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Ha! How do you know Trevor? Do you sub for him as well?


Have done a few properties for them and rented machines from them too.... First year I didn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> I don't know if that 16 footer will help at this little PITA site Mark.
> 
> View attachment 176736


Of course it will...7.5 hours with 6 trucks to 1.25 with 1 loader and pusher. You can be done before you start.


----------



## Philbilly2

That is common core math for you.

You take 3 apples, take away 2 apples, and you have 4 oranges... how you started with pears... I dont know???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> That is common core math for you.
> 
> You take 3 apples, take away 2 apples, and you have 4 oranges... how you started with pears... I dont know???


Eggzactly


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I dont know???


"I don't know" is on third.......Thumbs Up


----------



## NorthernSvc's

JustJeff said:


> Where are you at? As I said, I've got the library in Northbrook, 515 Huehl Dr. in Northbrook, and 306 Era Dr. in Northbrook.


our shop is in the Glen- by the north Glenview Train station, all our accounts are Glenview, Northbrook, and then east to the lake.
I live on the east side of Nbk - by dundee and skokie blvd. 
Buddy of mine does a decent amount of work over there off of commercial by your huehl lots, I pick up salt from time to time at Red's right by there.

- IMHO isn't that the whole purpose of being a sub is kinda skating away from that kind of drama? as long as you performed the work as outlined with snow systems - this is on them.... I wouldn't pay a dime...


----------



## JustJeff

I don't know. My reason for subbing vs. holding my own contracts anymore was that I was tired of chasing my money, and going to court to get paid. Got tired of the deadbeats. That, and I really don't like doing the sales end of it anymore. I figured I'd take a little bit less pay to not have to deal with the sales B.S., and only worrying about one person/company paying me. And it's looking like they're not going to try to put the screws to me over the accident. I won't know details until Friday morning at the meeting, but either they are disputing it with the person looking for the handout, or they're paying it themselves, I think. Still not sure.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I don't know if that 16 footer will help at this little PITA site Mark.
> 
> View attachment 176736


Lots like that get a PITA surcharge for plowing along with a PITA surcharge for mowing in the summer too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Lots like that get a PITA surcharge for plowing along with a PITA surcharge for mowing in the summer too.


Surcharge for mowing.... Now that's funny!


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Surcharge for mowing.... Now that's funny!


Surcharge was probably the wrong term, but a pita factor /upcharge would be justified with all those islands.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Surcharge was probably the wrong term, but a pita factor /upcharge would be justified with all those islands.


Oh for sure it should, but mowing is trying to figure out how to lose the least amount of money....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hope to be home middle of next week.......

Kicking around the thought of selling my plow, mount, etc. Two mounts, 08 thru 18 Super Duty.

I just might get rid of the truck also.... anyone interested?

My INS is up for renewal end of the month.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I just might get rid of the truck also.... anyone interested?


https://www.cityautowreckers.com/ I hear they pay well on Fords...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.cityautowreckers.com/ I hear they pay well on Fords...


That's pretty harsh.....Thumbs Up
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> That's pretty harsh.....Thumbs Up
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


It's true..... Very low inventory on Ford parts in the junk yards, unlike Priuses and Chevrolets which currently fill the overflow lot.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> It's true..... Very low inventory on Ford parts in the junk yards, unlike Priuses and Chevrolets which currently fill the overflow lot.


That is just because Fords self destruct and light on fire when there time is up...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Love my ford it has no problem pushing out total accumulation of 3 inches for the season


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Two mounts, 08 thru 18 Super Duty.


100 00 for the mount and wiring :waving:


----------



## Philbilly2

dieselss said:


> 100 00 for the mount and wiring :waving:


Ill give you $500 for the plow... :dancing:


----------



## Ajlawn1

$1000 for the truck! Hell that's $1600 bones in no time.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1500 and an all you can eat trip to hooters for the truck. Food and drinks only...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ctsvguy said:


> Love my ford it has no problem pushing out total accumulation of 3 inches for the season


http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st guy to hand me 1000.00 in cash within they next 72 hours can have the plow with wings.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> 1st guy to hand me 1000.00 in cash within they next 72 hours can have the plow with wings.


What state are you in for the next 72 hrs....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> 1st guy to hand me 1000.00 in cash within they next 72 hours can have the plow with wings.


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What state are you in for the next 72 hrs....


Not Illernoiz...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not Illernoiz...


Oh that's what I figured but somebody's gotta have relations close to him to drop off the cash...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh that's what I figured but somebody's gotta have relations close to him to drop off the cash...


I think you'd have to catch him on the road.

Maybe @JMHConstruction or Buzz might have a chance.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> 1st guy to hand me 1000.00 in cash within they next 72 hours can have the plow with wings.


Iff'n it was a Boss id probably buy a plane ticket and get a rental car for that deal.


----------



## JustJeff

No doubt. But a Western does me no good personally. I need another Boss to have my equipment uniform. Gonna find one in the off season, and another one as a backup, even if it's only a straight blade.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here is where I am.....or will be.


----------



## dieselss

Can I just mail you an iou?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think you'd have to catch him on the road.
> 
> Maybe @JMHConstruction or Buzz might have a chance.


I'm bizzie.....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Here is where I am.....or will be.
> 
> View attachment 176783
> 
> 
> View attachment 176784


We're supposed to be getting snow tomorrow night into Sunday, I assume you're going 40.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

$250 round trip MDW to LAX, leaving Saturday or Sunday. $100 got rental car and gas, $120 for hotel if you chose not to make a day trip out of it.

And you even get to go to In-n-Out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, 40 into Oklahoma.

Going to go south of it. Might hit some in the southern mountains of California.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Aerospace Eng said:


> $250 round trip MDW to LAX, leaving Saturday or Sunday. $100 got rental car and gas, $120 for hotel if you chose not to make a day trip out of it.
> 
> And you even get to go to In-n-Out


Welcome to the Interstate weather thread, don't let the name fool you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> Can I just mail you an iou?


Chewed on chicken bones?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Chewed on chicken bones?


With a side of 911 sauce


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> With a side of 911 sauce


Now you talking wings


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Now you talking wings


Yes sir.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.......


----------



## Aerospace Eng

1olddogtwo said:


> .......
> 
> View attachment 176791


As you are heading out of town, stop by "Donut Man" in Glendora.

It's too early for their fresh strawberry donuts, but it is the best donut shop in the LA basin.


----------



## ultimate plow

Do you really have a mount and wiring for a 2016 f350 olddog?


----------



## dieselss

ultimate plow said:


> Do you really have a mount and wiring for a 2016 f350 olddog?


He's talking about taking it off his new 17. And selling it all off


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> He's talking about taking it off his new 17. And selling it all
> off


I still have my old mount

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/08-thru-16-super-duty-western-mount-free.168749/#post-2168398


----------



## dieselss

Ah forgot about that


----------



## Philbilly2

Still free???


----------



## Ctsvguy

Salting event early morning ?


----------



## Snow Business 1

Getting up to check but I’d be shocked if much snow stuck to the ground.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> Getting up to check but I'd be shocked if much snow stuck to the ground.


Don't need snow to salt.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Agree.


----------



## captshawn

Around 3" on pavement near Wisconsin/Illinois line still snowing


----------



## Phil1747

Well this got out of hand real quick. Went inside to grab something to drink it was rainy-ish came out and there was half inch on the ground in 10 minutes


----------



## Philbilly2

not even a dusting out here yet...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> not even a dusting out here yet...


The house a few seconds ago


----------



## dieselss

Rain switched to flurries down south here


----------



## Ctsvguy

Same here stared around 4:45 now it’s the rush to get all accounts before they open windows missed : /


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> The house a few seconds ago
> 
> View attachment 176903


Somebody stole you plow....


----------



## Ctsvguy

What site do you guys use to see how much snow accumulation by zip code


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ctsvguy said:


> What site do you guys use to see how much snow accumulation by zip code


Check Arctic's, I think Olddog posted the link before....

Man rain till about 830 then changed to snow and I bet within an hour or two got 2"+ on the ground quick... Scrambled and 50% was melted by the time we got anywhere....


----------



## giggity

Uggh

View attachment 176909


----------



## MXZ1983

We had 4 to 5" everywhere and some local slightly higher amounts here around Antioch. Wet, heavy, not a fun push. Doesn't even windrow.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Nothing like a 4:30am freezing drizzle that wasn't forecasted.....roads are slick in will county.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> Nothing like a 4:30am freezing drizzle that wasn't forecasted.....roads are slick in will county.


I heard aboot that...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard aboot that...


U could have called..... LoL.

Schools are cancelling

Highways are screwed.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> U could have called..... LoL.
> 
> Schools are cancelling
> 
> Highways are screwed.....


Welcome home!


----------



## Philbilly2

I 80 is closed between Hobalt and 55
I 55 is closed between 126 and south of 80 somewheres
I 57 is closed somewhere around 80

Spin outs, jacknifes... the usual

Sounds like it is a real **** show out there this am...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pandemonium has broken out......


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah I almost said spot treat this morning, glad I changed my mind and said pepper everything... It's nasty...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah not to bad out....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah not to bad out....
> 
> View attachment 176967


Isn't that bad for fuel economy?


----------



## mikeitu7

Trying to make a u turn?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that bad for fuel economy?


Not moving? No that's great on fuel...



mikeitu7 said:


> Trying to make a u turn?


Not sure I think he was getting off the ramp and lost I think... There are two more on the ramp trying to move and they are sliding into the grass of the cloverleaf...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Seems all the ramps on 80 have people problems this morning.


----------



## Philbilly2

He was hauling that bridge... they must be setting that one today...


----------



## giggity

Hills are a *****


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah not to bad out....
> 
> View attachment 176967


Your dash looks about like mine...


----------



## Ajlawn1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Your dash looks about like mine...


That's just the dash, it's a crew cab and the only useable seat is the drivers....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's just the dash, it's a crew cab and the only useable seat is the drivers....


I have this OCD thing about stuff on my dash...drives my family nuts.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have this OCD thing about stuff on my dash...drives my family nuts.


A guy I worked for when I was 18-22 or so did also. He would absolutely flip out and throw anything I had on the dash of my work van on the floor when he would pull up on a site.

It got to the point that I honestly started putting things on the dash just to watch him freak out as he would walk up to the house...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> A guy I worked for when I was 18-22 or so did also. He would absolutely flip out and throw anything I had on the dash of my work van on the floor when he would pull up on a site.
> 
> It got to the point that I honestly started putting things on the dash just to watch him freak out as he would walk up to the house...


I'm not that bad...I just hate having stuff up there. And ask them nicely to remove it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not that bad...I just hate having stuff up there. And ask them nicely to remove it.


Yeah, he asked my nicely the first 100 times too... :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's just the dash, it's a crew cab and the only useable seat is the drivers....


That's how mine is most of the time. This time of year it's a rolling toolbox/parts storage/cold weather clothes closet/etc.


----------



## MXZ1983

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have this OCD thing about stuff on my dash...drives my family nuts.


I'm the same way. I hate the reflection in the window from what's on the dash. My dash needs to be clean. Can't stand it all dirty. Tools stay in the tool boxes in the back of the truck.


----------



## JustJeff

Philbilly2 said:


> I 80 is closed between Hobalt and 55
> I 55 is closed between 126 and south of 80 somewheres
> I 57 is closed somewhere around 80
> 
> Spin outs, jacknifes... the usual
> 
> Sounds like it is a real **** show out there this am...


And zero up here, nada.


----------



## JustJeff

Maybe I should just sign my trucks up with Uber.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Can’t believe how horrible this season has been! 

Looking pretty dry the next week


----------



## JustJeff

After an 18" last season.


----------



## giggity

Skilling said something about getting into a colder and snowier pattern starting next week..


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Maybe I should just sign my trucks up with Uber.


Illinois... the new Florida...


----------



## Philbilly2

giggity said:


> Skilling said something about getting into a colder and snowier pattern starting next week..


Put it all on red... bet it will happen if skilling says it will... 

That guy f-ed me enough times threw the years, I should have a tab with his pimp...


----------



## Snow Business 1

I will predict another super bowl storm......hopefully 20" like the last one!


----------



## Sawboy

Snow Business 1 said:


> I will predict another super bowl storm......hopefully 20" like the last one!


No. Just. No.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sawboy said:


> No. Just. No.


Yes.Just.Yes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> I will predict another super bowl storm......hopefully 20" like the last one!


I hope not, the drive back from the game will suck........

Going with all expenses paid.


----------



## Phil1747

1olddogtwo said:


> I hope not, the drive back from the game will suck........
> 
> Going with all expenses paid.


Where did you get this horseshoe and can some of us touch it for luck..... after it is washed off...


----------



## BUFF

Phil1747 said:


> Where did you get this horseshoe and can some of us touch it for luck..... after it is washed off...


He's going to mop up in front of urinals along with flooding toilets and bunking with grease trap crew.......


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> Skilling said something about getting into a colder and snowier pattern starting next week..


I trust Skilling's Brother, the number two guy in the Enron scandal, more than I trust Skilling's forecast.


----------



## Phil1747

This is a brand new 544k-II 30k +- lbs. Rear tires are about 4.5 ft off the ground. The crust was about 2.5 ft thick. After about 20 hrs hardest part was trying to figure out how to get my a** out of the machine and take a picture and get back in


----------



## JustJeff

I'm showing that picture to Trevor!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> He's going to mop up in front of urinals along with flooding toilets and bunking with grease trap crew.......


10 years ago, been there done that....

http://m.cleveland19.com/story/6791018/browns-stadium-floods-during-kenny-chesney-concert


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Phil1747 said:


> Where did you get this horseshoe and can some of us touch it for luck..... after it is washed off...


One of my rental vendors called with two tickets today.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> One of my rental vendors called with two tickets today.


so you know a guy.........


----------



## Phil1747

JustJeff said:


> I'm showing that picture to Trevor!!!


Oh that picture made its way around the operations managers meeting I was at last week, and pretty sure it will end up printed out on the wall. When asked how did a piece of salt bend a v-box grate, I replied that there must have been a hard chunk in the pile of processed salt, and one of the other contractors was loading trucks.
Question: "well how big of a chunk could it been and it can't be that hard" 
Answer" "I beg to differ as I pulled out my phone" 
There is talk about bringing out a crusher to do this one pile now


----------



## JustJeff

Phil1747 said:


> Oh that picture made its way around the operations managers meeting I was at last week, and pretty sure it will end up printed out on the wall. When asked how did a piece of salt bend a v-box grate, I replied that there must have been a hard chunk in the pile of processed salt, and one of the other contractors was loading trucks.
> Question: "well how big of a chunk could it been and it can't be that hard"
> Answer" "I beg to differ as I pulled out my phone"
> There is talk about bringing out a crusher to do this one pile now


Have you met Jim, Trevor's Dad yet?

And yes, I miss the canopies we had over the salt piles last year. I spend more time on top of my spreader throwing chunks of salt on the ground than I do spreading this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> so you know a guy.........


Named Connor...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phil1747 said:


> View attachment 177114
> 
> This is a brand new 544k-II 30k +- lbs. Rear tires are about 4.5 ft off the ground. The crust was about 2.5 ft thick. After about 20 hrs hardest part was trying to figure out how to get my a** out of the machine and take a picture and get back in


I'd be having words with the "operator".


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd be having words with the "operator".


Agreed....Not impressive...Not "cool"...If I was the owner of said loader I would ask for the keys to the operators car so I could go out and do the same thing


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Agreed....Not impressive...Not "cool"...If I was the owner of said loader I would ask for the keys to the operators car so I could go out and do the same thing


Unless he drives a Malibu.....

Well heading to Chitcago for a midseason purchase.... Yeah not sure why either....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unless he drives a Malibu.....
> 
> Well heading to Chitcago for a midseason purchase.... Yeah not sure why either....


Have a Brand new Expedition Max also...Does that make it ok??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Have a Brand new Expedition Max also...Does that make it ok??


Yea


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Have a Brand new Expedition Max also...Does that make it ok??


As long as it rolls coal too....Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unless he drives a Malibu.....
> 
> Well heading to Chitcago for a midseason purchase.... Yeah not sure why either....


What you buying?


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> What you buying?


Somebody wanting to unload some of those junk Arctic pushers....


----------



## Ajlawn1

Told him I can definitely help him out and haul them to the scrap yard for him....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yea


For your wife anyways...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Somebody wanting to unload some of those junk Arctic pushers....


Where at.....?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to see what low dollar they going to offer for my yruck.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Where at.....?


87th... Looks like Arctic machines next plaza over.... Hopefully they sub out their salting though....


----------



## Phil1747

Mark and Defcon, salt pile is 65 ft wide, about 150-200 long, and about 15 high. I know someone here knows how to do the math for a domed pile for tonnage. That pile was left outside for 2+yrs and under a tarp with holes. When we finally broke the crust off it was in pieces about the size of a 4 door car. We had 2 loaders to bust it off. The pile is just getting insane. I asked in a different group about municipalities about wheat they do for issues like this and got nothing besides bring in a crusher. Just to load a V-box on the back of a International 4900 was taking little over a hr, and we were laying down 10-15 boxes a night. As much as I know this isn't ideal for the machine you guys have any ideas? Any our crew is the only crew that has done any maintenance to any of the machines so far this season. IE check fluids, grease the machines and salters, check chains and spinners on salters, change bulbs, fuses and wipers. But as much as i know it is bad to do and everyone has done things they shouldn't do to a machine quick start and go when its cold, overload a truck, keep running something that should be down for maintenance or repair, we do what we need to do to keep going till the storm is over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crusher is the only answer if you can't get it into a heated structure. It's been done before.

I just can't comprehend doing that to a $250k machine. It's like using a 1/4" drive ratchet to remove the lugnuts on a semi. 

Have to find the right tool for the job.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Have to find the right tool for the job.


----------



## Phil1747

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crusher is the only answer if you can't get it into a heated structure. It's been done before.
> 
> I just can't comprehend doing that to a $250k machine. It's like using a 1/4" drive ratchet to remove the lugnuts on a semi.
> 
> Have to find the right tool for the job.


the pile is starting to get to the end. we see a light at the end of the tunnel so no one wants to invest in the crusher we did some work with an excavator last week to process it to load, still dumb to do this to a pile. we also have +-1700tn in rail cars that is dry and in good condition but need this pile gone first


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I can't imagine having to deal with that much salt frozen in chunks of that size.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Are the beach/bath towels worth making a purchase while I'm here....?


----------



## giggity

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are the beach/bath towels worth making a purchase while I'm here....?
> 
> View attachment 177135


Not unless you want bed bugs


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are the beach/bath towels worth making a purchase while I'm here....?
> 
> View attachment 177135


Might wanna try some armor all on that dash


----------



## Defcon 5

Phil1747 said:


> Mark and Defcon, salt pile is 65 ft wide, about 150-200 long, and about 15 high. I know someone here knows how to do the math for a domed pile for tonnage. That pile was left outside for 2+yrs and under a tarp with holes. When we finally broke the crust off it was in
> 
> pieces about the size of a 4 door car. We had 2 loaders to bust it off. The pile is just getting insane. I asked in a different group about municipalities about wheat they do for issues
> 
> like this and got nothing besides bring in a crusher. Just to load a V-box on the back of a International 4900 was taking little over a hr, and we were laying down 10-15 boxes a night. A
> 
> s much as I know this isn't ideal for the machine you guys have any ideas? Any our crew is the only crew that has done any maintenance to any of the machines so far this season. IE check
> 
> fluids, grease the machines and salters, check chains and spinners on salters, change bulbs, fuses and wipers. But as much as i know it is bad to do and everyone has done things they
> 
> shouldn't do to a machine quick start and go when its cold, overload a truck, keep running
> 
> something that should be down for maintenance or repair, we do what we need to do to keep going till the storm is over.


Is it the company you work for salt??....My question is...Why wasn't that salt taken care of better...That's a lot of money sitting there just to take for granted....

As for breaking it up....I would. Start with what buff posted then run it through a crusher or Tub grinder...That's costs money


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Might wanna try some armor all on that dash


Jesus, one truck to much crap on dash, one truck dash to dirty... note to self keep dashes out of pics in future to keep Meatchickin folks happy....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Jesus, one truck to much crap on dash, one truck dash to dirty... note to self keep dashes out of pics in future to keep Meatchickin folks happy....


They do make those armor all wipes...Kinda like baby wipes....Just throw a jug of those up on the dash with the rest of the crap up there


----------



## John_DeereGreen

All armor all does is make the dash stickier for all the dust to stick to again. 

Tuff Stuff cleans it and keeps it from getting that sticky oily residue that's like a dust magnet.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> They do make those armor all wipes...Kinda like baby wipes....Just throw a jug of those up on the dash with the rest of the crap up there


Either way you look at it they're blocked from harmful UV rays....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One last week with my truck, need to strip it.

Sticker was 75000, got it for 66000, traded in with 22k for 62, ordered new 2018 sticker of 65k after A/plan and rebate 55,500.


----------



## JustJeff

Why trading then Pat? It sounds like you are backing up a trim level, and if you're not plowing anymore, what's wrong with a truck with 22K on the clock? I know you like to trade pretty often, but for some reason I though part of that reason was because you were plowing and working your vehicles. What's up?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have said in the past I've never been comfortable in this truck. I did 8000 miles in the since December 18th in my 550. It's a very good and comfortable ride.

I downgraded to the XLT premium package.

It's a great truck, just not for me. I don't need all the bells and crap. I'll miss the LED headlights and that's about it.

Anyone want to make offer on plow gear can, not feeling motivated to sell it but if the numbers are rights.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> All armor all does is make the dash stickier for all the dust to stick to again.
> 
> Tuff Stuff cleans it and keeps it from getting that sticky oily residue that's like a dust magnet.


Plexus Plastic Cleaner is sum pretty good stuff:
http://plexusplasticcleaner.com/about.html
One of the nice things aboot it besides not leaving a high gloss greezy residue it can be used to clean the gage lens too.
I came across it when I was working for a buddy that had a Yamaha shop.


----------



## Sawboy

Well since you’re selling the plow gear, I’ll offer up 30 boneless wings and I’ll make sure they’re not TMI!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Plexus Plastic Cleaner is sum pretty good stuff:
> http://plexusplasticcleaner.com/about.html
> One of the nice things aboot it besides not leaving a high gloss greezy residue it can be used to clean the gage lens too.
> I came across it when I was working for a buddy that had a Yamaha shop.


Too bad you have to order a case of it to try it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

BUFF said:


> Plexus Plastic Cleaner is sum pretty good stuff:
> http://plexusplasticcleaner.com/about.html
> One of the nice things aboot it besides not leaving a high gloss greezy residue it can be used to clean the gage lens too.
> I came across it when I was working for a buddy that had a Yamaha shop.


It's what I use on aircraft windscreens. It is good stuff.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Aerospace Eng said:


> It's what I use on aircraft windscreens. It is good stuff.


I was going to tag you and see if you'd used or heard of it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

John_DeereGreen said:


> Too bad you have to order a case of it to try it.


Get it from aircraft Spruce or Sporty's Pilot Shop in Batavia. They sell singles.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Too bad you have to order a case of it to try it.


You can get just a can of it on Amazon and possibly a local motorcycle shop.


----------



## JustJeff

Sawboy said:


> Well since you're selling the plow gear, I'll offer up 30 boneless wings and I'll make sure they're not TMI!


That plow would look good on a 6.0.


----------



## Phil1747

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it the company you work for salt??....My question is...Why wasn't that salt taken care of better...That's a lot of money sitting there just to take for granted....
> 
> As for breaking it up....I would. Start with what buff posted then run it through a crusher or Tub grinder...That's costs money


Not our salt its a T&M site and there are 3-4 other contractors on site that use the salt. We are the biggest contractor out there. It is all provided by customer, one of the other contractors did a 3-4in snow without dropping a blade, all salting.....


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Never had to deal with salt, but did have to deal with a few large piles of snow one time that the airport "B" team had left in front of some hangars. They had become ice blocks.

Using the forks of a telehandler worked OK on one pile, but not so much on another. Not lifting with the boom, but stabbing it and curling it our worked best to break it up. Shorter forks would have helped on the pile we couldn't get with the telehandler. Not sure how it would work on salt.

We wound up walking a small dozer (New Holland DC70) onto it, and just shaving it down. It worked, and would probably work on salt. but I don't know that I would take a dozer or mini-ex up on a salt pile. Undercarriages are expensive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Liking like a big event next weekend (super bowl) event.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Liking like a big event next weekend (super bowl) event.


What about Detoilet??....


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo said:


> Liking like a big event next weekend (super bowl) event.


Week away, im sure it will go North, South, East, or West of us like everything else has this year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Worth watching


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Worth watching
> 
> View attachment 177190
> 
> 
> View attachment 177191


I'll be getting some of that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Looks Diabolical


----------



## MXZ1983

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks Diabolical


Ok


----------



## BUFF

Sinister


----------



## Ajlawn1

Do you guys want to make it into Plow magazine or what...? Stop the gibberish!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you guys want to make it into Plow magazine or what...? Stop the gibberish!


This is PS, never any gibberish.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you guys want to make it into Plow magazine or what...? Stop the gibberish!


I don't really aspire to make it into Plow magazine....I aspire to be a friend to all....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you guys want to make it into Plow magazine or what...? Stop the gibberish!


Ben in it and still waiting for a royalty check or get oot of jail free card....


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> This is PS, never any gibberish.


True. Some hullabaloo, and even some yada yada yada, but never gibberish


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I've seen those guesses before...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've seen those guesses before...


Is Olddog the Ryan of Chicago???....If so we might wanna think about having an intervention for him


----------



## Ctsvguy

Anyone making salt run tonight?


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. I am. Not sure what time though. Coming down slower than I had expected.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Is Olddog the Ryan of Chicago???....If so we might wanna think about having an intervention for him


Our guy is coming on board today....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, Mark is the .... "You can make stop now zone!!!!!!"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Yea, Mark is the .... "You can make stop now zone!!!!!!"


Understood


----------



## Midwest Pond

i look forward to displacing snow with this large piece of metal I've been hauling around


----------



## Ctsvguy

Midwest Pond said:


> i look forward to displacing snow with this large piece of metal I've been hauling around


LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Fizzle...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fizzle...


Dry Slot


----------



## giggity

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fizzle...


As much as I want it to snow, I have a feeling your right


----------



## Ajlawn1

Understood, fizzle, lol, dry slot

Once again you guys are really screwing up our hopes for Plow magazine.... You're all going to be po'd when it's riddled with, 1957 Walter Snowfighter, Panzerkampagen VI, Time travel..., I really do have a thing for industrial or erotic films, threads.... You'll be sorry!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Understood, fizzle, lol, dry slot
> 
> Once again you guys are really screwing up our hopes for Plow magazine.... You're all going to be po'd when it's riddled with, 1957 Walter Snowfighter, Panzerkampagen VI, Time travel..., I really do have a thing for industrial or erotic films, threads.... You'll be sorry!


I'm still searching for a true perfushanil that I can hitch my wagon to...preferably of the female persuasion.


----------



## ultimate plow

I could go for a saskatchewan screamer this saturday but probably dry slotted


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ultimate plow said:


> I could go for a saskatchewan screamer this saturday but probably dry slotted


The last "clipper\screamer\mauler" sucked the big one. 4 maybe 5 inches in 32 hours, give or take.

I'll pass.


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark Oomkes said:


> The last "clipper\screamer\mauler" sucked the big one. 4 maybe 5 inches in 32 hours, give or take.
> 
> I'll pass.


Id pass too if I lived on "that" side ...Its beginning of FEB, we need to play catch up a bit after not even amounting to 10" for the season.

Really only looks like a 2-4" snow for a day or so on saturday. Probably get rain though


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m not buying that the weather guessers have the storm track figured out 5 days out when they haven’t been able to figure one out all year. I’m waiting until Friday to believe this storm will materialize.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We have one of the local TV guessers at 2-4", the weather\radar thing I pay for has us at 3-5", but they're forecasts suck and I only use them for the text notifications and radar is awesome. Everyone else is snow showers. Other than Pat.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Yesterday everyone was 2-4” and then my weather service was less then 1”. 

Last night I went to bed and many of the national weather services has it at less then 1”. Then this morning 2-4” again. It makes you dizzy looking at it more then 24 hours out.


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> Yesterday everyone was 2-4" and then my weather service was less then 1".
> 
> Last night I went to bed and many of the national weather services has it at less then 1". Then this morning 2-4" again. It makes you dizzy looking at it more then 24 hours out.


Yeah, last night it was 2"-4" & now they are saying:

Snowfall from Saturday morning into Sunday afternoon will total 4-8 inches

Tomorrow they will be saying only a dusting:laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Meezer said:


> Yeah, last night it was 2"-4" & now they are saying:
> 
> Snowfall from Saturday morning into Sunday afternoon will total 4-8 inches
> 
> Tomorrow they will be saying only a dusting:laugh:


And they'll be right...


----------



## JustJeff

As of right now, I believe they're still calling for 1"-3" here on Saturday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rumor on the playground is a humdinger next week...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor on the playground is a humdinger next week...


Sure...


----------



## JustJeff

Looked like snow from Saturday through Wednesday next week. How much? Nobody's giving real numbers yet.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I don’t think anyone has a clue for Saturday let alone early next week. I have search weather reports from several different sites from southern Wisoncon to Joliet and it’s seems all across the board. From 2-4” to less then 1”.


----------



## giggity

.......


----------



## Snow Business 1

I am a fan of Johndee’s forecast but his map for ending Sunday morning is certainly a head scratcher.


----------



## ultimate plow

Snow Business 1 said:


> I am a fan of Johndee's forecast but his map for ending Sunday morning is certainly a head scratcher.


the red line is the equator. We are on the good side!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Any of you guys get salt from Midwest Salt?

If so, do you know where it comes from? Egypt? Chile? Margaritaville? Is it decent quality?


----------



## BIG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Any of you guys get salt from Midwest Salt?
> 
> If so, do you know where it comes from? Egypt? Chile? Margaritaville? Is it decent quality?


I have bought liquid from them. Works as described. Have not had issues from them but my experience is limited to show up and fill my tank.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BIG said:


> I have bought liquid from them. Works as described. Have not had issues from them but my experience is limited to show up and fill my tank.


Did you see there bulk pile?

If so, what colour was it?


----------



## Ajlawn1

I think they were getting from South America somewhere... Frick's in the Port was getting from Egypt. I bought Frick's Egyptian salt it was very good... Had a sandy tan tint to it was all.... The only thing I ever got from Midwest was some Thawrocks that they sent two loads on accident. Seemed very flighty and not sure where, what they are doing but that was a couple years ago too...


----------



## BIG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see there bulk pile?
> 
> If so, what colour was it?


The warehouse I went to in West Chicago did not have bulk salt. It was the warehouse for liquid and bagged products. I believe it's also the head office.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BIG said:


> The warehouse I went to in West Chicago did not have bulk salt. It was the warehouse for liquid and bagged products.


Thanks


----------



## Ajlawn1

Their bulk is in Toledo and Ft Wayne


----------



## BIG

from their website
We purchase from the top tier US salt producers, mid-level salt mines and import from salt producers outside the US .

I would guess they get from whoever they can.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think they were getting from South America somewhere... Frick's in the Port was getting from Egypt. I bought Frick's Egyptian salt it was very good... Had a sandy tan tint to it was all.... The only thing I ever got from Midwest was some Thawrocks that they sent two loads on accident. Seemed very flighty and not sure where, what they are doing but that was a couple years ago too...


Interesting...I would have never guessed that Egyptian salt was any good. I know a guy who complained more than I do aboot lake effect when he had to deal with a vessel of Egyptian garbage.

Thanks for the info. One of my brokers is in pretty tight with Frickes, figured they might be lining some up from him. Actually went to FarmLinks in Alabama with Tim (is it?).


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mexico or Egypt. Chitcago is Mexican, Toledo is Egyptian.


----------



## giggity

Has anybody been able to make any sense out of these gibberish forecasts? Snow Saturday night into Sunday? And then possible lake effect threw the day on Sunday??


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yes the Pacific oscillation will combine with sub tropic jet to form a trifecta of lower atmosphere winds which will combine with the polar vortex to form a upper atmosphere low to form over the great lakes and may or may not give us some snow over the weekend..... Hopefully that clears it up....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

giggity said:


> Has anybody been able to make any sense out of these gibberish forecasts? Snow Saturday night into Sunday? And then possible lake effect threw the day on Sunday??


Our forecast has changed at least 3 times in the past 12 hours. So I believe it's back to the 0-100" possible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes the Pacific oscillation will combine with sub tropic jet to form a trifecta of lower atmosphere winds which will combine with the polar vortex to form a upper atmosphere low to form over the great lakes and may or may not give us some snow over the weekend..... Hopefully that clears it up....


I wish the weather gurus were that clear...


----------



## giggity

I'm just trying to get the timing somewhat straight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

giggity said:


> I'm just trying to get the timing somewhat straight


Gotcha...sometime between now and February 29 it is going to snow...maybe.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gotcha...sometime between now and February 29 it is going to snow...maybe.


or not too... not sure...

lets just say 100% chance of some type of precipitation... well... or mabye not... ish...


----------



## JustJeff

At this point I don't really care what the precip is. I might be sitting this one out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Flu bug catch up with you?


----------



## JustJeff

Nope. I'm not going to give details yet, until/if it's worked out, because this site gets seen by a lot of people. But flu or not, there's only one reason why I don't go to work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Understood


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> Nope. I'm not going to give details yet, until/if it's worked out, because this site gets seen by a lot of people. But flu or not, there's only one reason why I don't go to work.


If you need anything don't hesitate! Hope all is well.

And we shall see what this storm brings or doesn't lol


----------



## JustJeff

Ctsvguy said:


> If you need anything don't hesitate! Hope all is well.
> 
> And we shall see what this storm brings or doesn't lol


Thanks Vito, I appreciate it. It's not one of those kinds of problems though. I'm sure Mark knows exactly what's going on. He's a smart guy (kind of)!


----------



## giggity

JustJeff said:


> Nope. I'm not going to give details yet, until/if it's worked out, because this site gets seen by a lot of people. But flu or not, there's only one reason why I don't go to work.


If it's for the reason a lot of us don't go and plow mid season, id go and plow to make someone's life miserable if you get what I'm saying


----------



## Philbilly2

giggity said:


> If it's for the reason a lot of us don't go and plow mid season, id go and plow to make someone's life miserable if you get what I'm saying


LMAO...

You are a word smith of sorts...


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> If it's for the reason a lot of us don't go and plow mid season, id go and plow to make someone's life miserable if you get what I'm saying


I get your point. I've done that in the past, but this isn't one of those situations.


----------



## Ctsvguy

giggity said:


> If it's for the reason a lot of us don't go and plow mid season, id go and plow to make someone's life miserable if you get what I'm saying


I love relocating a snow pile to the front entrance in a T-shirt and shorts


----------



## NorthernSvc's

they couldn't find the checkbook... I couldn't find the dump.... ( not my picture for the record - )


----------



## John_DeereGreen

NorthernSvc's said:


> they couldn't find the checkbook... I couldn't find the dump.... ( not my picture for the record - )
> 
> View attachment 177450


I've threatened to do that before...

Not sure what the legal ramifications behind doing such a thing would be. Not sure I want to pay the lawyers fees to find out first hand, either.


----------



## giggity

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've threatened to do that before...
> 
> Not sure what the legal ramifications behind doing such a thing would be. Not sure I want to pay the lawyers fees to find out first hand, either.


I did it years ago, cops showed up to my shop laughing, said they couldn't do anything without proof I did it.. Win


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes the Pacific oscillation will combine with sub tropic jet to form a trifecta of lower atmosphere winds which will combine with the polar vortex to form a upper atmosphere low to form over the great lakes and may or may not give us some snow over the weekend..... Hopefully that clears it up....


This should make it into the next issue of Plow Magazine....


----------



## Charles

giggity said:


> I did it years ago, cops showed up to my shop laughing, said they couldn't do anything without proof I did it.. Win


Now with cameras everywhere. Might be easier to prove who did it


----------



## FredG

Charles said:


> Now with cameras everywhere. Might be easier to prove who did it


You got to take the Camera's out first, Thems the rules lol.


----------



## JustJeff

Charles said:


> Now with cameras everywhere. Might be easier to prove who did it


Good point. I always assume there are cameras everywhere I work at these days just to be sure.


----------



## Charles

When I am mowing, I look around for Cameras. So many have them wrapped around trees. Can't even whiz out doors in private anymore:laugh:


----------



## Phil1747

and.... every time i look its farther and farther out and shorter and shorter of an event. next thing we know it will be monday and no snow...


----------



## Snow Business 1

I like shorter events.....hopefully it all pushes into Sunday.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> This should make it into the next issue of Plow Magazine....


See that's all you have to do... Instead of constant incoherent rambling about nothing and over punctuated one liners that even remotely make sense or constantly making bs up as long as you punctuate correctly and reframe from run on sentences just trying to sound smart and knowledgeable you should be able to put together very helpful thoughts that make sense to everyone and that they can actually learn from in case they run into a similar scenarios in their day to day operations and this will eventually get you into the hard copy Plow pages you so deeply desire....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> See that's all you have to do... Instead of constant incoherent rambling about nothing and over punctuated one liners that even remotely make sense or constantly making bs up as long as you punctuate correctly and reframe from run on sentences just trying to sound smart and knowledgeable you should be able to put together very helpful thoughts that make sense to everyone and that they can actually learn from in case they run into a similar scenarios in their day to day operations and this will eventually get you into the hard copy Plow pages you so deeply desire....


----------



## rjigto4oje

There better be a calender girl section in this magazine and a troubleshooting section. Or you can keep it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> View attachment 177491


Understood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> See that's all you have to do... Instead of constant incoherent rambling about nothing and over punctuated one liners that even remotely make sense or constantly making bs up as long as you punctuate correctly and reframe from run on sentences just trying to sound smart and knowledgeable you should be able to put together very helpful thoughts that make sense to everyone and that they can actually learn from in case they run into a similar scenarios in their day to day operations and this will eventually get you into the hard copy Plow pages you so deeply desire....


Huh?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh?


He's got snowopolous, It don't last long.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> See that's all you have to do... Instead of constant incoherent rambling about nothing and over punctuated one liners that even remotely make sense or constantly making bs up as long as you punctuate correctly and reframe from run on sentences just trying to sound smart and knowledgeable you should be
> 
> able to put together very helpful thoughts that make sense to everyone and that they can actually learn from in case they run into a
> 
> similar scenarios in their day to day operations and this will eventually get you into the hard copy Plow pages you so deeply desire....


Understood


----------



## Ctsvguy

What’s everyone’s plan of attack for tonight/tommarow?


----------



## Phil1747

Ctsvguy said:


> What's everyone's plan of attack for tonight/tommarow?


Drink beer and gamble? Maybe some chili cheese dip. Maybe see some snow next week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ctsvguy said:


> What's everyone's plan of attack for tonight/tommarow?


Once the snow falls, we're going to plow and salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Understood


You forgot to add some periods...



Mark Oomkes said:


> Once the snow falls, we're going to plow and salt.


In that order or....?


----------



## Ctsvguy

K .... .. ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You forgot to add some periods...
> 
> In that order or....?


Possibly, eh


----------



## BUFF

Ctsvguy said:


> What's everyone's plan of attack for tonight/tommarow?


Got a couple racks of baby back ribs in the smoker for dinner, going to stuff my gut with them and fall into a food coma.Thumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

Phil1747 said:


> Drink beer and gamble? Maybe some chili cheese dip. Maybe see some snow next week


If I ate that my windos woud be steamy.


----------



## giggity

Ctsvguy said:


> What's everyone's plan of attack for tonight/tommarow?


Unless we get more than predicted, we aren't doing anything until early tomorrow morning, accounts don't open until 8am on sunday.. Full nights sleep, do some plowing, then watch game


----------



## Snow Business 1

Is this storm really going to wrap around into the Western Suburbs tonight? I am just not seeing accumulating snow tonight on the radar.


----------



## giggity

Snow Business 1 said:


> Is this storm really going to wrap around into the Western Suburbs tonight? I am just not seeing accumulating snow tonight on the radar.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Snow Business 1 said:


> Is this storm really going to wrap around into the Western Suburbs tonight? I am just not seeing accumulating snow tonight on the radar.


I would say a half inch fell already in Burridge


----------



## JustJeff

Heading out now. Meeting at the shop @ 5:00 A.M. I think this is going to be a long day for such a small accumulation.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So no sitting out then.....? I bet almost 2" here now and counting....


----------



## rjigto4oje

Almost 1 inch in oak lawn, what s bust!!!!


----------



## Ctsvguy

BUST


----------



## dieselss

Maybe 1 here as well


----------



## captshawn

3" north of Waukegan totals falling off fast south and west


----------



## Philbilly2

Barley a dusting out here...

Or the wind just blew it all to you guys over east?


----------



## dieselss

Philbilly2 said:


> Barley a dusting out here...
> 
> Or the wind just blew it all to you guys over east?


Thanks , I'll make one push in your honor today .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gave up on salting...just plowing.

10" on the north side of town.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gave up on salting...just plowing.
> 
> 10" on the north side of town.


That's it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's it...


Sure...eh


----------



## Philbilly2

dieselss said:


> Thanks , I'll make one push in your honor today .....


To show my how much I appreciate the gesture, I have some tires I would like to give you...

Just my way of saying thanks...


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> So no sitting out then.....? I bet almost 2" here now and counting....


,

No, things are getting straightened out. I'm glad too. I'd hate to call it quits for the year, but I was ready to if I had to .


----------



## JustJeff

I've hit all of my per push accounts once, and a few of them twice, to salt. Came home to shoot a deuce, and heading back out in about a half hour. Snow should be done in Round Lake around 2:00 P.M., and then I'll go hit everything one more time, and hopefully be home to catch the second half.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> I've hit all of my per push accounts once, and a few of them twice, to salt. Came home to shoot a deuce, and heading back out in about a half hour. Snow should be done in Round Lake around 2:00 P.M., and then I'll go hit everything one more time, and hopefully be home to catch the second half.


Glad to see you're still plowing and plowing snow is going to be better than watching at Super Bowl just saying stay safe


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> Glad to see you're still plowing and plowing snow is going to be better than watching at Super Bowl just saying stay safe


Thanks. I'm glad too. I hope to do both tonight though. Give everything another once over, and then catch the second half of the game. I'd really love to see Brady lose.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FWIW, oldmops prediction of "It can stop now" for us was correct.

I mean Pat.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Thanks. I'm glad too. I hope to do both tonight though. Give everything another once over, and then catch the second half of the game. I'd really love to see Brady lose.


Glad you got it worked oot Jeff.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, oldmops prediction of "It can stop now" for us was correct.
> 
> I mean Pat.


Wait til Monday night

It was a good to see in person, no defense and Brady lost the game himself


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just looked at the guess for tomorrow night...they already bumped it up a couple more inches.


----------



## Meezer

The weather guessers around here have been doing the 2"-4" or 3"-6" game for tomorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I might play the snow game tomorrow, going to drive back tonight


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sure and file photos...


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure and file photos...


Least he's not saying there real


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> Thanks. I'm glad too. I hope to do both tonight though. Give everything another once over, and then catch the second half of the game. I'd really love to see Brady lose.


Should of seen Brady's make up running after the lose.


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> Should of seen Brady's make up running after the lose.


I'd wear makeup too if I got to go home to Giselle every night...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Looking like a busy week ahead....


----------



## Ctsvguy

Gonna be a cold one everyone stay safe!


----------



## dieselss

Just started on the south side


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> Just started on the south side


So thankful it held oof...was not looking forward to an afternoon scramble after everyone was oot all night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got easy 3/4 inch in half hour in Shorewood


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Got easy 3/4 inch in half hour in Shorewood


Sure....Did you use the tape measure you gave your wife??


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> So thankful it held oof...was not looking forward to an afternoon scramble after everyone was oot all night.


Is it over yet????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure....Did you use the tape measure you gave your wife??


She just gives me a number and I say yes ma'ma


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Got easy 3/4 inch in half hour in Shorewood


Hope you're plowing with the storm


----------



## BIG

Half an inch so far here. Coming down still


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> Hope you're plowing with the storm


Laying in bed. My driveway isn't safe til it's plowed.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Laying in bed. My driveway isn't safe til it's plowed.


Slip and fall lawsuits right there


----------



## Defcon 5

By the looks of the forecast for the week....This could be the week Oomkes goes off the deep end...Vegas has the odds at even....The over-under on "It can stop now" is at 38 for the week....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> By the looks of the forecast for the week....This could be the week Oomkes goes off the deep end...Vegas has the odds at even....The over-under on "It can stop now" is at 38 for the week....


Sure...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Well....who thinks we will see 2” of snow tomorrow? Four storms in a week?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> Well....who thinks we will see 2" of snow tomorrow? Four storms in a week?


I'm going to go with yes and then some...


----------



## Snow Business 1

I have 1” in naperville along 88. The flakes are really fine now instead of the big fluffy ones earlier.


----------



## Ajlawn1

2"+ here and coming down like no tomorrow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Why is there no tomorrow???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We had a quarter inch in aboot a half hour, still snowing pretty good but it isn't really accumulating.


----------



## BIG

Got a solid inch here in the city.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Correction...solid inch on the south side of town now.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snowmageddon


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why is there no tomorrow???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Man, it feels good to wake up, look out the window and see SNOW, make coffee and lay down and watch how screwed up traffic is.

On the other hand, being sick sucks.


----------



## JustJeff

I've put in a whole lot of hours since Sunday. And tomorrow-Saturdays event is going to put me in the 100+'ish mark by Sunday. Just too many accounts, and too spread out. I told the guy I sub for that he should take some of the furthest ones back from me, but he didn't seem to be interested. I guess he doesn't care about the complaints and hate email that he's getting about customers not being serviced by the time they open in the mornings. Oh well, if he doesn't care, neither do I. All I can do, is the best I can, and let the chips fall where they may. As long as the checks come (and actually clear), I don't give a damn.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

any one cover the tinley park area?? if so give me a call,, 708-670-0949


----------



## Ctsvguy

Jeff I feel ya.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so who thinks we are going to get 8-12?? 
and I'm still lookin for a guy in the tinley park area...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

8-12......when and where ?


----------



## Ajlawn1

I80 the new sweet spot....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo said:


> 8-12......when and where ?


----------



## Meezer

Bring it onpayuppayup


----------



## rjigto4oje

8 to 12, and sweet spot, I thought I was on the wrong site


----------



## Ajlawn1

rjigto4oje said:


> 8 to 12, and sweet spot, I thought I was on the wrong site


Nope, both the talk is irrelevant.....


----------



## Ajlawn1

The local college edumacated meteorguestimatorologist forecast looks like a party....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The local college edumacated meteorguestimatorologist forecast looks like a party....
> 
> View attachment 177647


50 miles could make a huge difference.


----------



## giggity

Mark Oomkes said:


> 50 miles could make a huge difference.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Just wondering and I know half of you will say “ we’ll be out when it snows” 

What is your plan of attack for tonight into tommarow?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Ctsvguy said:


> Just wondering and I know half of you will say " we'll be out when it snows"
> 
> What is your plan of attack for tonight into tommarow?


I think you just answered your own question... The other half you'll here from Monday maybe....


----------



## Ajlawn1

hear... before the grammar police get me....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're going to pre-plow everything.


----------



## giggity

Ctsvguy said:


> Just wondering and I know half of you will say " we'll be out when it snows"
> 
> What is your plan of attack for tonight into tommarow?


Really all depends on what your accounts will allow you to do.. We are plowing everything once it reaches 4 inches tonight, than hitting them again before everybody opens in the morning.. Tomorrow during the day every 2-3 inches they get done.. 1-2 inch per hour snowfall rates, basically once route is finished you start it all over again


----------



## Phil1747

start when the snow starts, stop when its all cleaned up and hauled off. already have a hotel booked for the guys so they can't go home and miss the alarm to wake up


----------



## Meezer

Ctsvguy said:


> Just wondering and I know half of you will say " we'll be out when it snows"
> 
> What is your plan of attack for tonight into tommarow?


Well they are calling for 10"-14" so that means you plow with the storm. If you don't, you're screwed big time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Meezer said:


> Well they are calling for 10"-14" so that means you plow with the storm. If you don't, you're screwed big time.


10" isn't much. 14" gets interesting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're going to pre-plow everything.


In fact, we just wrapped it up.

Now I'm going to pre-sleep


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> In fact, we just wrapped it up.
> 
> Now I'm going to pre-sleep


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Ctsvguy said:


> Just wondering and I know half of you will say " we'll be out when it snows"
> 
> What is your plan of attack for tonight into tommarow?


1/4 of my places i have to do the other want me to wait... and I like to hit it from the side... doesn't see me coming then


----------



## Ctsvguy

Thanks!!!


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ctsvguy said:


> Thanks!!!


Getting started between 3-4am on all sites. You wait until 12" comes down and it will be a giant pain. Bring on 12"+!


----------



## Ctsvguy

Anyone interested in this lot in chicago ? I would take it on but I have too much to do. If interested message me.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Wrong picture sorry


----------



## BIG

Any one else see this thing not living up to the big totals? Looks like the heavy band is staying north. But then again I'm a shovel wielder not a weather guessers.


----------



## giggity

Just read some updated forecasts, seems the cut off is now 88, it has shifted north, screwing a bunch of us


----------



## BIG

giggity said:


> Just read some updated forecasts, seems the cut off is now 88, it has shifted north, screwing a bunch of us


What forecast are you reading?


----------



## giggity

This is just one of the ones I've read, there also now saying it's suppose to be done by about noon now


----------



## BIG

Well I'm sitting just north of 88/290. We shall see what happens. Currently got an inch so far.


----------



## giggity

BIG said:


> Well I'm sitting just north of 88/290. We shall see what happens. Currently got an inch so far.


I am as well, 88 is to close for comfort, another 10 mile shift and were out of it


----------



## Mark Oomkes

giggity said:


> Just read some updated forecasts, seems the cut off is now 88, it has shifted north, screwing a bunch of us


Not far enough north...it's almost a fizzle. Not even a dusting on treated surfaces...and it was supposed to start at 10.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I have about 2 inch in lockport... tho its stopped at the moment


----------



## Snow Business 1

About 2-3" in Naperville.


----------



## giggity

I really don't see another 8 or so inches out of this by 9am when warning expires, it isn't snowing anywhere near as hard as they said


----------



## Snow Business 1

Yeah who knows....Damn Skilling had everyone excited last night saying 10-15"!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

5 hours in from when they were guessing it was going to start...not even a half inch yet. Moderate snow so it'll hit triggers at 7-8 in time for everyone to complain.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so this storm really shifted north in a big way...


----------



## Snow Business 1

It’s still going to snow in our area.


----------



## BIG

It's now over 2 inches here. Not by much but has now past all my triggers. Full route now.


----------



## BIG

Radar is showing it picking up down south. Hope you southern guys get something.


----------



## MXZ1983

Going to guess 5 to 7 here so far in antioch/fox lake.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

BIG said:


> Radar is showing it picking up down south. Hope you southern guys get something.


oh I hit my triggers


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah pushing north my azz another meteorguestimatorologist smoking crack...


----------



## dieselss

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah pushing north my azz another meteorguestimatorologist smoking crack...


You should be used to it,,,,all that awsome lake effect we give you guys..


----------



## Sawboy

@BIG - I don't know how you only have 2" at Humboldt Park. I'm at Roosevelt and Kedzie, and have no doubt that I've cleared 6" already. Can't keep the lot clear.


----------



## FredG

You boys be safe and profitable, I'm going to the Casino till the snow pulls me out of there.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Uncle!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uncle!!!!!!!


That bad?


----------



## Ajlawn1

So so 4-6" since I left at 2... So it's been a pretty good clip... Not bad enough for the hipster skinny jeans to grab their cafe latte grande expresso though...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 4-5 in Shorewood snowing at a good clip


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Slowed down for now...had an inch in 45 minutes a while ago.


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes said:


> Slowed down for now...had an inch in 45 minutes a while ago.


Think we are getting an inch every 45, for the last few hours seems like


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's not stopping til Monday, maybe


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> It's not stopping til Monday, maybe


Understood


----------



## Snow Business 1

Seems to have stopped in. Aperville/ Aurora. Anybody hear a storm total yet?


----------



## rjigto4oje

8 in oak lawn, 12 in lemont, and its still a light snow.
More overnight 2 to 4, then sat into Sunday 1 to 3.


----------



## BIG

6.5 total so far here on the northwest side.


----------



## ultimate plow

I'm tired


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Got 12 in lockport... well on my deck that I have to clear for little princess to pee... it was 12 measured..


----------



## Snow Business 1

Sure be nice for tonight’s 1-2” fizzle out. All my sites are out of places for snow. Need to time to relocate.


----------



## BIG

Snow Business 1 said:


> Sure be nice for tonight's 1-2" fizzle out. All my sites are out of places for snow. Need to time to relocate.


It sure did fizzle out here not even a half inch. Wonder what's going to happen with wave 3 tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Snow Business 1

BIG said:


> It sure did fizzle out here not even a half inch. Wonder what's going to happen with wave 3 tonight into tomorrow.


Preferably the same thing.


----------



## MXZ1983

Snow Business 1 said:


> Preferably the same thing.


Not sounding too likely.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Must be shifting north...the guess for us has changed...inch tonight and 2 tomorrow. It was under an inch.

Then again...under an inch today was under .1 of an inch.


----------



## Snow Business 1

MXZ1983 said:


> Not sounding too likely.........


I'm currently out fueling machines in preparation. Forecast will likely change once I get everything ready.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This one can fizzle\go south\go way north\do a U-turn for all I care. 

8 days in a row it's snowed and we've been oot. Would be nice to have tomorrow oof or just the less than an inch they initially predicted.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one can fizzle\go south\go way north\do a U-turn for all I care.
> 
> 8 days in a row it's snowed and we've been oot. Would be nice to have tomorrow oof or just the less than an inch they initially predicted.


Agreed. I've been out eight or nine days in a row now too. Yesterday was a long one (24 hours), and then another 9 this morning. As much as I want/need a break, I'll take it when I can get it. I'll rest later while I'm making deposits (hopefully).


----------



## Snow Business 1

At least being a Sunday you don’t have the pressure to be there early on some sites. Let it Snow and the clear everything once. Then back to relocating snow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Anyone still plowing or am I solo


----------



## Ajlawn1

No you're not alone...


Well need 5" more to move us from #10 to #4 best Winter for snowfall...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Lol haven’t stopped


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The timing of these storms this year is going to give me an ulcer or stroke or heart attack or all 3.


----------



## JustJeff

Wow. Like REO Speedwagon said, "Keep pushing Baby". Snowing pretty good. I think we're going to be on the higher end of this 3"-6" based on what's already on the ground, and the radar. We've just to get through today, and then we all get a well deserved break. Be safe boys!


----------



## Ctsvguy

Be safe out there I’m sure much like most of you guys I’m beat!!!! One more day of catch up #ketchup


----------



## Snow Business 1

With no snow in next weeks forecast the first bah line is in sight. 

Hopefully moving snow all next week.


----------



## dieselss

Calling for rain on Wed.


----------



## rjigto4oje

What day is it Lol , stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje said:


> What day is it Lol , stay safe everyone.


It's Groundhog Day...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's Groundhog Day...


Not anymore it isn't he ran in front of my snow plow and I'm think I'm going to sell them to a restaurant LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well, it's done, plow is parked, mount and wires are pulled and sitting out the rest of the season.

Gotta fix my quad now.


----------



## Meezer

dieselss said:


> Calling for rain on Wed.


Looks like rain on Thursday as well.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Well, it's done, plow is parked, mount and wires are pulled and sitting out the rest of the season.
> 
> Gotta fix my quad now.


Just go buy a Bota RVT with a Cab and Heat/AC and put a Western V on it.


----------



## JustJeff

My driver just called me. He backed into a light pole, knocked the light pole over, and damaged the hell out of my truck. Big fun tonight.


----------



## MXZ1983

JustJeff said:


> My driver just called me. He backed into a light pole, knocked the light pole over, and damaged the hell out of my truck. Big fun tonight.
> 
> View attachment 177759
> 
> 
> View attachment 177760
> 
> 
> View attachment 177761
> 
> 
> View attachment 177762


Ouch......that one hurt. Hope he's alright. Trucks can be fixed, yes it sucks but that's a lot easier than a person. Hit it pretty good though.


----------



## Ajlawn1

So much for Dodge it don't Ram it... I know to early... Yeah that sucks, the worst part is the pole so now everyone knows... Truck damage you can hide and make up some bs...


----------



## Sawboy

Dude. Sorry Jeff.


----------



## FredG

Don't feel to bad Jeff, Just another day in the jungle. I been lucky none of my guys caused any damage but I sure have. Wish I was closer I could put that pole back up for you with relative ease. Good luck.


----------



## dieselss

Wow that sucks Jeff. Hope it not to to to bad


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ouch Jeff sorry to hear. One of my drivers did the same thing last weekend and has the exact same damage except the light pole didn't fall over.


----------



## Midwest Pond

he hit that pretty damn hard, surprised not more damage to the trucl


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dang!!!!

That sucks


----------



## FredG

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ouch Jeff sorry to hear. One of my drivers did the same thing last weekend and has the exact same damage except the light pole didn't fall over.


Technically they should not fall over, The footer tube should be 3' down no steel in there I could see. I mean it's a pic but looks like it snapped off with a relatively small impact.

Just flat out stinks that it snapped. It stinks that the truck got damaged to. The good part is Jeff can still perform with the truck till the snow leaves us. No shame in a wrecked truck in snow if your whaling stuff happens. If I said I never backed into a pull I'd be lying bad bad. They just never snapped.


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks for the well wishes guys. Ya, it sucks. I can't imagine how fast he must have been going to do this. He admitted that he "wasn't going slow". He hit it hard enough that he thinks he might have a touch of whiplash. I can't be too mad at him. He had been plowing since 3:00 A.M., 21 hours earlier. We were both pretty worn out from the entire week's worth of long hours. And Just like Fred said, I've done this exact same thing before. Just never knocked a pole over, or had quite as much damage.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

FredG said:


> Technically they should not fall over, The footer tube should be 3' down no steel in there I could see. I mean it's a pic but looks like it snapped off with a relatively small impact.
> 
> Just flat out stinks that it snapped. It stinks that the truck got damaged to. The good part is Jeff can still perform with the truck till the snow leaves us. No shame in a wrecked truck in snow if your whaling stuff happens. If I said I never backed into a pull I'd be lying bad bad. They just never snapped.


I thought it was kind of odd that the pole fell over on what looks to be a light hit. I mean the damage on my subs truck could be a sibling to Jeff's. He said he was going 5-10 mph and it stopped him dead.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Life happens

It sucks. I did something similar a few years ago except it was a handicap sign the scratched and gouged entire side of my truck and sheared off the 
mirror.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I tell every driver and machine operator when they start one thing: it's not if you hit something while plowing snow, it's when and how bad you screw it up when you do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Life happens
> 
> It sucks. I did something similar a few years ago except it was a handicap sign the scratched and gouged entire side of my truck and sheared off the
> mirror.


Sure...


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys. Ya, it sucks. I can't imagine how fast he must have been going to do this. He admitted that he "wasn't going slow". He hit it hard enough that he thinks he might have a touch of whiplash. I can't be too mad at him. He had been plowing since 3:00 A.M., 21 hours earlier. We were both pretty worn out from the entire week's worth of long hours. And Just like Fred said, I've done this exact same thing before. Just never knocked a pole over, or had quite as much damage.


Why was he in your pickup? In a around aboot way it was probably better, if he was in the SC his head would have whacked the back window and given him a nice knot on his noggin.
Bummer no matter how you spin it, have fun with the insurance company.Thumbs Up
BTW was he getting OT?


----------



## giggity

John_DeereGreen said:


> I thought it was kind of odd that the pole fell over on what looks to be a light hit. I mean the damage on my subs truck could be a sibling to Jeff's. He said he was going 5-10 mph and it stopped him dead.
> View attachment 177765


8 foot spreader in a short bed?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Wow that sucks, hopefully no one was hurt, your truck can be fixed, I'm sure your driver cells terrible, 
We'v all back into things, last night my fender flare got messed up while backing and a yellow pole scraped it,


----------



## snowman55

Anyone in need of some help? no snow here for a week I could send some skids / trucks / loaders for a few days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustJeff said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys. Ya, it sucks. I can't imagine how fast he must have been going to do this. He admitted that he "wasn't going slow". He hit it hard enough that he thinks he might have a touch of whiplash. I can't be too mad at him. He had been plowing since 3:00 A.M., 21 hours earlier. We were both pretty worn out from the entire week's worth of long hours. And Just like Fred said, I've done this exact same thing before. Just never knocked a pole over, or had quite as much damage.


You know...if you were using Quickcubes this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## JustJeff

Mark Oomkes said:


> You know...if you were using Quickcubes this wouldn't have happened.


Nice! I needed a little chuckle. Dealing with this is turning out to be a P.I.T.A. for such a small incident. The company I sub this from also subs it from another company in Wisconsin. So there are just too many people involved in the line of communication, and muddying the waters. The company who actually holds the contract asked me if I've got somebody working on repairs. Well, after doing this for quite awhile, it's been my experience that usually the property owner has their own electricians. They usually get their people to fix it, and my insurance company picks up the tab for it. But that's not how this guy wants it to work. I'm left scratching my head for a minute here. I can have it done as well, but that's just not usually how it's worked for me. I've already had an electrician come in and cap off the wires last night. Guess we'll see how this pans out.


----------



## Meezer

JustJeff said:


> Nice! I needed a little chuckle. Dealing with this is turning out to be a P.I.T.A. for such a small incident. The company I sub this from also subs it from another company in Wisconsin. So there are just too many people involved in the line of communication, and muddying the waters. The company who actually holds the contract asked me if I've got somebody working on repairs. Well, after doing this for quite awhile, it's been my experience that usually the property owner has their own electricians. They usually get their people to fix it, and my insurance company picks up the tab for it. But that's not how this guy wants it to work. I'm left scratching my head for a minute here. I can have it done as well, but that's just not usually how it's worked for me. I've already had an electrician come in and cap off the wires last night. Guess we'll see how this pans out.


How about working out a deal with the property owner? I did that a few years ago when a sub hit a cinder block enclosure & trashed part of a wall. Good thing that I'm a masonry contractor. Worked out a deal with the property owner & it was all good


----------



## JustJeff

That's not a bad idea Meezer. I'd like to take care of it that way vs. making an insurance claim, but I don't think it will work that way since I sub that site, and have had zero dealings with them so far.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Hey Jeff what year is that truck I come across beds all the time I got a flatbed trailer if you find one and I don't mind giving you a hand putting it on it have to be on a weekend though hope it all works out let me know


----------



## JustJeff

That's a good idea, thanks! Maybe I'll just go flatbed on that truck now. I've still got a claim in for the bumper and whatever else is wrong with it though, so I'm not sure if that will work (insurance wise). Thanks for the offer of help as well, I appreciate it. Between this, and guys willing to help me out when I was short-handed, this sure is a nice network of guys to be hooked up with.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> That's a good idea, thanks! Maybe I'll just go flatbed on that truck now. I've still got a claim in for the bumper and whatever else is wrong with it though, so I'm not sure if that will work (insurance wise). Thanks for the offer of help as well, I appreciate it. Between this, and guys willing to help me out when I was short-handed, this sure is a nice network of guys to be hooked up with.


Anytime what year is that truck like I said I see Parts all the time even flatbeds I can always forward you a link hope it all works out


----------



## JustJeff

Ram '13 2500 shortbed, 6'-4" I believe.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> Ram '13 2500 shortbed, 6'-4" I believe.


Alright sounds good I'll let you know


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes said:


> You know...if you were using Quickcubes this wouldn't have happened.


Maybe you can forward Roy's number to Jeff, he's been through this several times.........


----------



## JustJeff

Think I worked out a deal to buy a third truck so that I can continue servicing all of my accounts while my wrecked truck is in the shop. That will give me another truck to take on more accounts next year.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Or from your previous posts be able to keep up with the ones you already have.... There is nothing worse then being over extended and not having the people/equipment to take care of your accounts.


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> Or from your previous posts be able to keep up with the ones you already have.... There is nothing worse then being over extended and not having the people/equipment to take care of your accounts.


I was overextended before the accident last night. I ended up with 5 accounts that I didn't start the season with. The sub that originally had them quit showing up, so the owner pawned them of on me. With those accounts, I couldn't get them all serviced in a timely manner. Was getting a lot of complaints. I told the owner that he should take at least some of them back from me to better service the customers, but he acted like he didn't give a s***.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Top secret 5500 sighting they must turn as tight as the old ones....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Top secret 5500 sighting they must turn as tight as the old ones....
> 
> View attachment 177780


Whats so wide aboot the load?

Stopped by a dumpster to clean the dash eh.....
Next it's time to wipe the spuzz of it.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Whats so wide aboot the load?
> 
> Stopped by a dumpster to clean the dash eh.....
> Next it's time to wipe the spuzz of it.Thumbs Up


Nothing. That's why it sez turns....


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Nothing. That's why it sez turns....


Now I see the "turns", thought is said "Load":hammerhead:


----------



## dlcs

John_DeereGreen said:


> I thought it was kind of odd that the pole fell over on what looks to be a light hit. I mean the damage on my subs truck could be a sibling to Jeff's. He said he was going 5-10 mph and it stopped him dead.
> View attachment 177765


I backed into a pole the Saturday morning. Short run so I wasnt going to fast. Just put a pucker in the driverside of my bumper on my 3500hd. Pole didnt move.

Now if I had damaged the bed. My next bed would be an aluminium flat bed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wouldn't think about fixing that bed, I would cash out and buy a AL flatbed.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I wouldn't think about fixing that bed, I would cash out and buy a AL flatbed.


http://www.cmtruckbeds.com/truck-beds/al-rd-truck-bed/


----------



## giggity

My 3500 has a steel stake body on it, I hit one of those 4 foot tall concrete posts it snapped the post off and did nothing to the body, if that was a pick up bed it would have been toast.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

giggity said:


> 8 foot spreader in a short bed?


No, truck has a small transfer tank in it so the 6' hopper has to sit back a little bit


----------



## Philbilly2

I would go with a utility box personally...


----------



## Ctsvguy

I feel like somone took me in an alley and kicked the ever living crap outta me Hahahahah


----------



## giggity

Ctsvguy said:


> I feel like somone took me in an alley and kicked the ever living crap outta me Hahahahah


I hear that, by Sunday evening I was dragging my legs behind me and my arms refused to work


----------



## JustJeff

Ctsvguy said:


> I feel like somone took me in an alley and kicked the ever living crap outta me Hahahahah


I agree. After nine of ten straight days (and some very long days of 24+ hours), I feel like someone kicked my ass as well. We're spoiled though, we don't get snow like Oomkes or some of the other guys get, so when we get wholloped with snow, we're not used to it.


----------



## Mark13

dlcs said:


> Now if I had damaged the bed. My next bed would be an aluminium flat bed.





1olddogtwo said:


> I wouldn't think about fixing that bed, I would cash out and buy a AL flatbed.


Aluminum flatbeds are nice but they can be a lot of work to keep looking good! Still more useful then a normal pickup box though.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> Aluminum flatbeds are nice but they can be a lot of work to keep looking good! Still more useful then a normal pickup box though.
> View attachment 177871


Dam Mark.... you have is polished up like a mirror.Thumbs Up
Truck is still looking good.


----------



## Northsnow

Trying to see how other guys are calculating this storm last weekend. The weather people were calling it a single system, and they named it something. So if you have a blizzard clause (or additional charges after so many inches) did you total it as 1 system from Thursday night through Sunday? Or 2-3 separate events with measurements for each. I know what I think it should be, but want to do what the region is trending towards. I'm in NW burbs. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Dam Mark.... you have is polished up like a mirror.Thumbs Up
> Truck is still looking good.


I have seen marks stuff personally. He takes a lot of pride in keeping his stuff in tip top shape. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2

Northsnow said:


> Trying to see how other guys are calculating this storm last weekend. The weather people were calling it a single system, and they named it something. So if you have a blizzard clause (or additional charges after so many inches) did you total it as 1 system from Thursday night through Sunday? Or 2-3 separate events with measurements for each. I know what I think it should be, but want to do what the region is trending towards. I'm in NW burbs. Thanks everyone!


2 events

My guys went home on Saturday night and had to go back out on Sunday am


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I have seen marks stuff personally. He takes a lot of pride in keeping his stuff in tip top shape. Thumbs Up


Yes he does.
Aboot 2 yrs ago I was in Hoffman Estates for a machine tool mfr's open house, Mark and Oldmop drive over for beers and Mark had his 550.
It's too bad the salt the hell oot the roads back there.


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> Dam Mark.... you have is polished up like a mirror.Thumbs Up
> Truck is still looking good.





Philbilly2 said:


> I have seen marks stuff personally. He takes a lot of pride in keeping his stuff in tip top shape. Thumbs Up





BUFF said:


> Yes he does.
> Aboot 2 yrs ago I was in Hoffman Estates for a machine tool mfr's open house, Mark and Oldmop drive over for beers and Mark had his 550.
> It's too bad the salt the hell oot the roads back there.


Thanks guys, I try and keep things looking nice. Sometimes it's possible, sometimes it's not. As Buff said the salt here really makes it tough to keep the rust and corrosion away!


----------



## Ctsvguy

I charged per day if you give me your email I can send you how much snow fell per day

Also I’m ready for more !!


----------



## plow4beer

BUFF said:


> It's too bad the salt the hell oot the roads back there.


I was there a couple weeks ago, and The Chicago land area takes oversalting to a whole new level


----------



## JustJeff

This email was sent from the customer, to their property management company, then to the company that I sub for, and then to me.

Hi Justin,

Again, when the lot was plowed out at 900 Busch Parkway, they buried 4 spaces. We need those spaces opened up tonight. I do not think either of us should be charged for this extra plowing as I know you have told them not to do this after last storms in December. It will require a bob-cat to move the snow off the parking area and not block up the walk way to the back door of the plant

Thank you,

Lizz Morris

Encompass Group LLC

Purchasing, Logistics

[email protected]

Then I went and checked the lot, and responded to the company that I sub for with the following.

Hey Trevor. All of the snow in that parking lot is pushed to where the red circles are. Where do those pair of idiots expect it to go? And Lizz Morris somehow expects the pushed snow to magically disappear? And I'd love to ask Justin Sewell if he's actually driven the property to see what the issue is, or if he's just passing along some misinformation he's received from Lizz Morris.
Jeff Georgalas











Rockin' Jump 900 Busch Pkwy. Buffalo Grove.jpg
258.9kB
And then the guy that I sub for, responded to me with the following.

I'm in your side Jeff

Sincerely,

Trevor Biebrach
Snow Systems
Director of operations

Here is a better picture of the property.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Armchair snowplowers are fun to deal with...especially after a huge event...


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> Armchair snowplowers are fun to deal with...especially after a huge event...


Yup. They don't want ANY parking spots taken up with snow, but they also don't want to have to pay for snow removal. If that's the case, get your asses out there with a 2 stage and blow the whole lot. friggin idiots.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Approximately 20” of snow in one week, not many sites in this area can handle that much snow without losing parking spaces, sidewalks or street space.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JustJeff said:


> Yup. They don't want ANY parking spots taken up with snow, but they also don't want to have to pay for snow removal. If that's the case, get your asses out there with a 2 stage and blow the whole lot. friggin idiots.


Completely possible. Tell them to move the plant to Florida and they won't lose parking spaces due to snow. Other than that, be realistic.


----------



## cjames808

Same problems here. We have been relocating piles all week. Not for free! I do it nice and slow, don’t want miss any snow or damage the lot.


----------



## dieseld

I have a 8' Boss pusher for sale if anyone is interested. Used 5-6 times. Operator got the hang of it finally but he still prefers the regular rubber edge. Pusher is in very nice condition.


----------



## giggity

dieseld said:


> I have a 8' Boss pusher for sale if anyone is interested. Used 5-6 times. Operator got the hang of it finally but he still prefers the regular rubber edge. Pusher is in very nice condition.


How much?


----------



## Philbilly2

dieseld said:


> I have a 8' Boss pusher for sale if anyone is interested. Used 5-6 times. Operator got the hang of it finally but he still prefers the regular rubber edge. Pusher is in very nice condition.


Can you post or e mail me some photos?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Can you post or e mail me some photos?


There's a comment there...lol.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a comment there...lol.


----------



## dieseld

I would like to get $2000 for it. It looks good as new. Mark13 plows with me. He should be able to post some pics for me. Thank you.


----------



## dieseld




----------



## dieseld

Holy **** I just uploaded a picture for the first time ever. Anyways that is the pusher.


----------



## Philbilly2

Does the mini snomobile come with???


----------



## Philbilly2

And how much machine are you using for that?


----------



## dieseld

My daughter has outgrown it so it could be for sale also.


----------



## dieseld




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Who painted the Kitty Cat to make it look like a Poolaris?


----------



## dieseld




----------



## dieseld

operator likes this sno dozer better for our applications. Oh well.


----------



## dieseld

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who painted the Kitty Cat to make it look like a Poolaris?


I got it that way. I think my friends dad painted it. We trade it off to each other as kids can use it.


----------



## Philbilly2

That might work...

Was looking for a 10ft, but hell, the job pays by the hour...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah that's way to much machine for a 8'...


----------



## dieseld

I know it’s a big machine for thy pusher but pretty much everything we do is overkill for the job. We run 8’ boxes because we can get in between cars better, we can clean the lots with all the drainage swails easier, and I can walk around it easier in the shop most importantly.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who painted the Kitty Cat to make it look like a Poolaris?


Who's on first.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> This email was sent from the customer, to their property management company, then to the company that I sub for, and then to me.
> 
> Hi Justin,
> 
> Again, when the lot was plowed out at 900 Busch Parkway, they buried 4 spaces. We need those spaces opened up tonight. I do not think either of us should be charged for this extra plowing as I know you have told them not to do this after last storms in December. It will require a bob-cat to move the snow off the parking area and not block up the walk way to the back door of the plant
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lizz Morris
> 
> Encompass Group LLC
> 
> Purchasing, Logistics
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Then I went and checked the lot, and responded to the company that I sub for with the following.
> 
> Hey Trevor. All of the snow in that parking lot is pushed to where the red circles are. Where do those pair of idiots expect it to go? And Lizz Morris somehow expects the pushed snow to magically disappear? And I'd love to ask Justin Sewell if he's actually driven the property to see what the issue is, or if he's just passing along some misinformation he's received from Lizz Morris.
> Jeff Georgalas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockin' Jump 900 Busch Pkwy. Buffalo Grove.jpg
> 258.9kB
> And then the guy that I sub for, responded to me with the following.
> 
> I'm in your side Jeff
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Trevor Biebrach
> Snow Systems
> Director of operations
> 
> Here is a better picture of the property.
> 
> View attachment 177896


For Gods sake! Another snow wizard issue. WTF does a purchasing agent know about moving snow? You know what to do, nothing without a signed document from Lizzy stating she's paying for stacking, removal etc. Good Grief  :hammerhead:


----------



## Mark13

Philbilly2 said:


> That might work...
> 
> Was looking for a 10ft, but hell, the job pays by the hour...


It's in near perfect shape. I plow along side the skid steer every storm, the pusher has maybe 20hrs on it. The skid steer operator grabs the rubber edge pusher any chance he gets so the Boss pusher has not had much use.


----------



## JustJeff

FredG said:


> For Gods sake! Another snow wizard issue. WTF does a purchasing agent know about moving snow? You know what to do, nothing without a signed document from Lizzy stating she's paying for stacking, removal etc. Good Grief  :hammerhead:


Eggzactly. The removal has already been signed off on and completed.


----------



## dieseld

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah that's way to much machine for a 8'...


Thanks for your opinion. Box plow has been sold.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Anytime...


----------



## ultimate plow

im ok with a salt slinging spree this late afternoon.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m ok with doing nothing. It shouldn’t stick to the pavement. At least that’s the way I’m thinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ultimate plow said:


> im ok with a salt slinging spree this late afternoon.


What are they guessing for you? Supposedly under a half inch here and I would love to get rid of some of the salt I have.


----------



## ultimate plow

snow business is being party pooper


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are they guessing for you? Supposedly under a half inch here and I would love to get rid of some of the salt I have.


half inch or less here too. its been cold the last 2 days so hopefully a light dusting at most. last 7 events where plowing. a Quick salt run with no head gear on before the big rains hit monday and tues.


----------



## Snow Business 1

This system seems to be building.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Y


Snow Business 1 said:


> This system seems to be building.


Yup comming down pretty good here


----------



## Ajlawn1

Anything going to stick though? Seems warm with some rain mixed in too...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1/2 inch down big snowflakes


----------



## Phil1747

Blackhawk Tickets!
4 tickets available for Wednesday night, section 312 row 3 on the aisle. $80 each - face value anyone interested?


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ice event tomorrow with a refreeze?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Tomorrow a.m. or tomorrow night? Concrete is 60 degrees right now....


----------



## Snow Business 1

Tomorrow morning when temps drop below 32 degrees.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah some show air temps staying above and few show going below... All depends on those ground temps too...


----------



## giggity

Local idiots said 30 degrees by midnight tonight


----------



## giggity

Than again they said 1/2 inch or less this past Saturday and we got 3 inches an were plowing.. So we are prepping to do whatever


----------



## JustJeff

2:00 A.M. salt run for me.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Booooringgggggggggg 

One more storm and I will be somewhat satisfied


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was thinking an ice storm would be nice.


----------



## JustJeff

Salt runs are always nice. Very profitable, and easy on the equipment. I'd take 3-4 of those a week all Winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Around March 2 and the 5-8th looking interesting.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Around March 2 and the 5-8th looking interesting.


And I was ready to put everything away for the year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Around March 2 and the 5-8th looking interesting.


Understood


----------



## BUFF

Cold and snowy oot west with more kumings next week.


----------



## ultimate plow

olddog you need to add at least 3 or 4 more truck to your signature i believe. please update it

Are you doing a delete pipe and tune on the new xlt?


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo said:


> Around March 2 and the 5-8th looking interesting.


Figure at least 3 blizzards for March 16-23rd. I'm going to Colorado for the first time in 7ish years to ski, I figure there won't be any snow there and it'll be dumping here the whole time I am gone.


----------



## dieselss

Mark13 said:


> Figure at least 3 blizzards for March 16-23rd. I'm going to Colorado for the first time in 7ish years to ski, I figure there won't be any snow there and it'll be dumping here the whole time I am gone.


Ain't that how it always works


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> Figure at least 3 blizzards for March 16-23rd. I'm going to Colorado for the first time in 7ish years to ski, I figure there won't be any snow there and it'll be dumping here the whole time I am gone.


Whoa...... Where are you going to be Mark?
Hopefully you'll have time for beer and wings.


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> Whoa...... Where are you going to be Mark?
> Hopefully you'll have time for beer and wings.


I'll be staying in Frasier, skiing in Winter Park. I'm tagging along with another family who asked if I wanted to go, I'm not entirely sure what the plan is. I'm pretty sure they don't even have a plan yet lol.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Some foreast are suggesting a decent snow Thursday night, 63 degrees today hmmm. Another push would be great.


----------



## Mark13

rjigto4oje said:


> Some foreast are suggesting a decent snow Thursday night, 63 degrees today hmmm. Another push would be great.


Another push would be nice, but I'm kinda enjoying the salt free roads. Plowing with unfrozen mush ground will be great fun as well.


----------



## BIG




----------



## JustJeff

Everything I've seen recently has most of it staying in WI, and us getting less than a 1/2".


----------



## Ctsvguy

I'm getting 1-6inches hahahah!


----------



## giggity

I got buzzed by a few bees today, geese laying eggs already, plants starting to grow, and I got a slight sun burn today... I'm thinking were done. Boat is calling my name


----------



## Ajlawn1

Man just watched all the news channels and they show maybe a little on the backside but nothing west of us even...


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'm studyng the forcast


----------



## JustJeff

The forecast changed from 6:00 A.M. this morning. This morning they were calling for a half inch at most for us. Now from 2"-6". Damn, better get that other truck bought tomorrow (waiting for a company check) since my other one is still in the body shop.


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> Damn, better get that other truck bought tomorrow (waiting for a company check) since my other one is still in the body shop.


Buy a 3rd truck tomorrow, and get your other truck back from the body shop by noon thursday. Guaranteed not a single flake of snow will fall!


----------



## JustJeff

Well, the deposit was made like it was supposed to be. Going to pick up the third truck later after work today. The latest I'm seeing at the moment is around 2" from North down to O'Hare, less South and West. We'll see how that pans out as it gets closer.


----------



## Ajlawn1

...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WWA in effect fore us starting at 0900 tomorrow. 57 ootside right now. 

41 and sunny on Friday. 

Shirley hope it doesn't hit 1.5" on pavement.


----------



## JustJeff

4:30 A.M. here. Waiting to see the forecast now.


----------



## dieselss

All rain so far


----------



## JustJeff

Well, looks like you were right @Mark13. It's a good thing I bought that third truck yesterday, because now it's 39 degrees, and they're saying, the rain most likely won't turn into any accumulating snow. Guess buying that truck, rushing to the currency exchange to get it registered, and making the phone calls to my insurance agent to get it covered in the 9th hour last night saved you guys from having to work today.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It was all hype, did you buy a 750...?


----------



## JustJeff

No, bought an F-250 from a buddy with a Boss V and a SnowEx V box. Already have buyers remorse, thinking I should have gotten the 750, but even though that guy said it didn't require a CDL, I doubted him, as Mark and someone else both said their 750's had GVWRs of 33-36K, and I don't have anybody with a CDL at the moment to drive something like that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I actually think another smaller truck is a better option but don't know your operation so maybe it's not the better choice. I suppose trying to get around that town takes a helluva lot more time then most spots so going for salt constantly can be an issue. They made 750's from 26k-33k gvw...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## dieselss

Hip waders today man


----------



## JustJeff

Ajlawn1 said:


> I actually think another smaller truck is a better option but don't know your operation so maybe it's not the better choice. I suppose trying to get around that town takes a helluva lot more time then most spots so going for salt constantly can be an issue. They made 750's from 26k-33k gvw...


Ya, I'm going to try to find something like that 750 in the Fall, closer to the next season. I really like the idea of a larger spreader for the route, especially on salt only days. And in the meantime I can get my class B and be more prepared.


----------



## JustJeff

dieselss said:


> Hip waders today man


Gonna stop around 9:00-10:00 I think.


----------



## Mark13

Sunny, few clouds and a nice blue sky, and 40* here by Woodstock.


----------



## dieselss

Mark13 said:


> Sunny, few clouds and a nice blue sky, and 40* here by Woodstock.


Sent it south, this morning was terrible being out there


----------



## Mark13

dieselss said:


> Sent it south, this morning was terrible being out there


It was wet outside just after 5 this morning, but it wasn't raining even at that point. By 10 am everything was dry here. If the wind would calm down it would be pretty dang nice outside!


----------



## Ctsvguy

Boooooooringggg


----------



## JustJeff

I was actually happy that we didn't get anything. That's uncommon for me. Usually, I'm almost always ready to go make money, but with scrambling so much to get another truck ready, I just didn't feel prepared for an event this morning. But after dropping the coin for another truck, I hope we still get a few events in March to help me cover it. I wasn't planning on laying out the cash for another truck at this point.


----------



## Mark13

The weather was nice yesterday so I flew the drone for a while. Took this quick video from above the shop. Upload quality isn't the best but I'll work on that for future videos.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> The weather was nice yesterday so I flew the drone for a while. Took this quick video from above the shop. Upload quality isn't the best but I'll work on that for future videos.


Not mulch of a elevation change......


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Not mulch of a elevation change......


They call us flatlanders for a reason...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> They call us flatlanders for a reason...


Thought it was the flat heads on the women....


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Thought it was the flat heads on the women....


Sure...


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> Not mulch of a elevation change......


Our shop is in a little valley, if it wasn't for that there wouldn't be an elevation change at all.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark13 said:


> Our shop is in a little valley, if it wasn't for that there wouldn't be an elevation change at all.


I didn't even notice the valley the last time I was up there...


----------



## Ajlawn1

SS looks alot cleaner at the moment....


----------



## Mark13

Philbilly2 said:


> I didn't even notice the valley the last time I was up there...


It's not much of a valley, maybe 80ft deeper then the surrounding area lol


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> Sure...


understood


----------



## rjigto4oje

Winter weather advisor for Monday 4pm to midnight. Yeah I believe the weatherman.


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Winter weather advisor for Monday 4pm to midnight. Yeah I believe the weatherman.


I bet you would if it was Cheryl...


----------



## JustJeff

Cheryl Scott just said 1"-4" with up to an inch per hour for awhile. Asphalt should still be warm, but I'm going to be prepared to push everything regardless.


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> Cheryl Scott just said 1"-4" with up to an inch per hour for awhile. Asphalt should still be warm, but I'm going to be prepared to push everything regardless.


I took the temp gun to the concrete aprons of our shop earlier. North side with zero sun all day long was 39*, the south side that gets sun mostly all day was 62*. I'm actually kinda hoping for a push or two. If my truck and equipment has to get all salty again I'd rather have to plow once or twice instead of just a quick salt run. I'll take what I can get though since I'm going to be ordering a new skid steer trailer soon and they sure don't give those things away!


----------



## JustJeff

They're saying parts of MN and WI could get 12"-18".


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> They're saying parts of MN and WI could get 12"-18".


If that's the case I'm going up north riding this weekend!


----------



## giggity

Weather advisory for this??


----------



## Snow Business 1

Will this dusting need salting come morning? It appears to be melting on the pavement b


----------



## giggity

Snow Business 1 said:


> Will this dusting need salting come morning? It appears to be melting on the pavement b


Sitting here debating the same thing, id rather go tonight and be done with it


----------



## Snow Business 1

giggity said:


> Sitting here debating the same thing, id rather go tonight and be done with it


I'm thinking the ground won't get cold enough until morning.


----------



## giggity

Snow Business 1 said:


> I'm thinking the ground won't get cold enough until morning.


Wind may dry it up


----------



## Ctsvguy

It’s coming down decent just not sticking yet ....


----------



## JustJeff

I was out already checking my sites. Only measurable snow on two sites. The most Northern ones. Going back out at midnight and salting everything.


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> I was out already checking my sites. Only measurable snow on two sites. The most Northern ones. Going back out at midnight and salting everything.


I guess you are right better off salting just in case


----------



## Ctsvguy

Actually I take that back I don’t even think this is a salting event lol. Bustttt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> I'm thinking the ground won't get cold enough until morning.


We're oot just in case...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> We're oot just in case and to lose extra salt since we're overstocked now...


Fixed it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fixed it.


Your point???


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Your point???


Wanna buy any bulk....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wanna buy any bulk....?


Sure...next year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got my window sticker today. should be built next week or so.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> got my window sticker today. should be built next week or so.


You better transfer over you loop stickers, there going to be valuable soon.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> got my window sticker today. should be built next week or so.


That's just nutz...... I remember when a diesel added aboot $4k to the price in the early 90's.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

9K.....is nuts, totally agree.

Look plows prices, same thing


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> That's just nutz...... I remember when a diesel added aboot $4k to the price in the early 90's.


And diesel was 25 cents a gallon


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> That's just nutz...... I remember when a diesel added aboot $4k to the price in the early 90's.


Because diesels are cool and that's what the morons are willing to pay for them....Why do you think trucks are the highest profit centers for the auto companys


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> And diesel was 25 cents a gallon


That's when you could put on your courting belt buckle and cruise the main drag in town all night for 75 cents


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Because diesels are cool and that's what the morons are willing to pay for them....Why do you think trucks are the highest profit centers for the auto companys


They are cool...and I can finance it.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> They are cool...and I can finance it.


Eggzakly


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> That's when you could put on your courting belt buckle and cruise the main drag in town all night for 75 cents


Sounds all to fimilar


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Sounds all to fimilar


Good song!


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> They are cool...and I can finance it.


I think you've been inhaling to mush deeezel fumes...


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> And diesel was 25 cents a gallon


Red was...... not saying I every used it on the road.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF said:


> Red was...... not saying I every used it on the road.


Sure.....


----------



## JustJeff

Thought you were getting a Platinum Pat.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> Red was...... not saying I every used it on the road.


Trucks won't run on red fuel....


----------



## jomama45

John_DeereGreen said:


> Trucks won't run on red fuel....


They run just fine as long as you don't run them near any asphalt. There must be something in that recycled garbage that screws with the PCM or something..................


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jomama45 said:


> They run just fine as long as you don't run them near any asphalt. There must be something in that recycled garbage that screws with the PCM or something..................


I hate it when I grab the wrong fuel nozzle by mistake....


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Trucks won't run on red fuel....


Thx Peabody......


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> Thought you were getting a Platinum Pat.


Wait... is Pat getting a new truck or something? :laugh:


----------



## JustJeff

Yup. His window sticker is on the last page of this thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Wait... is Pat getting a new truck or something? :laugh:


Eye hadn't herd...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Thought you were getting a Platinum Pat.


I traded my Platinum Ultimate in for a XLT premium.

I just couldn't get comfortable in it. I almost got a XL with power and appearance package similar to my 550, very happy with that setup.

Anyways, I've never ordered truck so I spec out something I think I'll like.


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo said:


> got my window sticker today. should be built next week or so.


Pat I was able to get a 5yr 150k warranty. Might want to check on that.


----------



## Philbilly2

Freshwater said:


> Pat I was able to get a 5yr 150k warranty. Might want to check on that.


You will need it with a Ford...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Freshwater said:


> Pat I was able to get a 5yr 150k warranty. Might want to check on that.


Going to need that with a Furd.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Freshwater said:


> Pat I was able to get a 5yr 150k warranty. Might want to check on that.


I don't know how to drive a vehicle with more than 45,000 miles on it.

She'll be gone in 2020 when the new redesign is out. No major changes for the 2019s.

We just ordered two new F-650 s and a 450, I might have to take the 450 cuz my 550's at 39000 Miles already.

I actually have to go to Minnesota tomorrow to pick up some we equipment I bought.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lucky me I just got a reminder


----------



## Philbilly2

You guys are just now getting electronic logs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes, mine is the last one to be done in my fleet.

April 1st is the deadline.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Yes, mine is the last one to be done in my fleet.
> 
> April 1st is the deadline.


That makes much more sense. I new of the deadline, that was why I was shocked with the amount of interstate miles you storm chasers do.


----------



## Mark13

I abide by all the rules with my 550 and gooseneck... I'm not very good at staying between the lines when coloring though



















.


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo said:


> I traded my Platinum Ultimate in for a XLT premium.
> 
> I just couldn't get comfortable in it. I almost got a XL with power and appearance package similar to my 550, very happy with that setup.
> 
> Anyways, I've never ordered truck so I spec out something I think I'll like.


Is this one getting a tune and exhaust pipe?


----------



## JustJeff

All diesels should.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We'll see....

Some thoughts are BDS 4in lift, 37's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And a new Wipeoot???

I think I read that somewhere...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Kelderman air ride....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't have Mark Oo'moneey


----------



## MXZ1983

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't have Mark Oo'moneey


Mop faster, you'll get there......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> And a new Wipeoot???
> 
> I think I read that somewhere...


That ain't ever going to happen.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Picked up some bigger mopping equipment today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

File foto...


----------



## ultimate plow

Some upgrades, Leveling kit and dpf delete. My driveway is slanted a bit, 350 sits pretty straight now.


----------



## JustJeff

You unplugged the EGR too, right?


----------



## ultimate plow

JustJeff said:


> You unplugged the EGR too, right?


I didn't do the labor, but id assume so. Haven't even looked under the hood yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good, just missing a western mount.

The EGR is on top on the motor


----------



## JustJeff

ultimate plow said:


> I didn't do the labor, but id assume so. Haven't even looked under the hood yet.


Where do you live? Did you have the guys in Marengo and Woodstock do the work for you? I don't want to name names here.


----------



## ultimate plow

I had a small ford diesel shop in woodstock do all the work. Ford diesel saint's over there.


----------



## MXZ1983

Need some 305s on there with the leveling kit .


----------



## JustJeff

I know the place. He did my DPF replacement after the shop tuned it for me. He works out of his barn, right?


----------



## ultimate plow

MXZ1983 said:


> Need some 305s on there with the leveling kit .


I know, maybe this summer or next. Kind of hard to throw new tires away though.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow said:


> Ford diesel saint's over there.


He must have paid you to say that... lol


----------



## Philbilly2

ultimate plow said:


> I know, maybe this summer or next. Kind of hard to throw new tires away though.


I do it all the time... It's not that hard...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know the feeling. I'm in the middle of changing my capital spending. Right now I'm paying double payments on the property I just bought......and Chase keeps giving me 0% cards to keep racking charges on.....them sons of ..... batches.

Now if I can get back out on a big loss with 100 billable hours a week again soon, that's a different perspective.


----------



## BUFF

ultimate plow said:


> Some upgrades, Leveling kit and dpf delete. My driveway is slanted a bit, 350 sits pretty straight now.
> 
> View attachment 178999
> 
> 
> View attachment 179000


What level kit did you use


----------



## ultimate plow

BUFF said:


> What level kit did you use


Icon dynamics 2.5" springs, cams, adjustable track bar with ball bearing end, Fox shocks all the way around. Sits higher and rides even smoother now.


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> What level kit did you use


I doesn't matter what he used. Whatever it was, it won't work for holding a beefalo's front end up!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had ready lift with trackbar relocated on my my last 3 trucks.

Side note....I'm still amazed about my front axle difference.


----------



## BUFF

ultimate plow said:


> Icon dynamics 2.5" springs, cams, adjustable track bar with ball bearing end, Fox shocks all the way around. Sits higher and rides even smoother now.


Thx for the onfo, spendy stuff....payuppayup


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I doesn't matter what he used. Whatever it was, it won't work for holding a beefalo's front end up!


:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark13

Had a "quick" job of picking up the large pieces from a tree that got cut down. I was told about 30" diameter and 15ft long and a 2nd piece a little smaller. Lets just say the home owners estimation skills were a bit off. The largest piece was roughly 10,000lbs from what the google wood calculator said.








Started thinning out the underbrush on 10 acres today. My buddy with the 1845c owns the property and started doing some clearing before I got there. The tire machine and grapple bucket makes a mess of the soft ground, the mower on the track machine does much better. I did the same type of underbrush clearing 2 properties to the north (HomeTown Realty) 1.5 years ago. Their now paved driveway was surrounded by the same time of dense under brush. I have included a before and after of that as well.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Salt run tonight or ground temps to warm?


----------



## JustJeff

I'm planning on it. I would definitely plan on it if I were you down in Plainfield. We probably won't end up with anything where I'm at, but I'll be out there anyway.


----------



## Ctsvguy

This one is a tough call.


----------



## JustJeff

I'll be out checking mine for sure. I could tell my other driver didn't want to go, so I said I'd do them myself if they need to be salted. I'm hoping not now, or I'll be going from Mundelein all the way to Elk Grove and in between.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Some ice around 12:30 but since has stopped.


----------



## JustJeff

I salted 3 of my 4 Elk Grove sites. Probably didn't need it, but at the time the radar made it look like it was going to start snowing/raining any minute.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yeah radar had me almost got me out of bed... Must be all the dry air...


----------



## Philbilly2

Pretty good coating of ice out here on grass, trees, and deck.

Pavement temps were to warm to really stick worth a snot. Wet w/o salt...


----------



## Sawboy

Woke up at 5:30am, walked down the block to the bank parking lot and it looked good. Walked back home, went to bed.


----------



## ultimate plow

Idot salted and Not a drip of precipitation here up north. At least city and county held back. Mostly dry clean roads, happy truck


----------



## Ctsvguy

What are you guys thinking about Saturday? Just took all our equipment off last week lol.


----------



## dieselss

Still seems like models are all over the place. Wait till Friday


----------



## Ajlawn1

They're consistently backing off this whole week about it...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Friday night and early Saturday morning the temps are not suppose to go below 32 degrees. I don't see any thing sticking until those temps go down late Saturday night if at all.

A very light salting on high maintenance sites is all I am expecting. A good time to empty out the truck for the year.


----------



## Philbilly2

Salt run if anything...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

......New Jersey


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> ......New Jersey


I thought you were in Florida...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought you were in Florida...


Yea til Saturday, then KC then home Monday night.

It's actually cold here, it's 64 going down to 50 tonight.


----------



## ultimate plow

Im in trace to 2" up north:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: 95% miss, 5% bullseye ......My Vbox is mounted still, I leave it in until April. Spring cleanups are commencing this week.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m guessing that 80% of the snow totals forecasted will not stick to the ground.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Looks like nothing for us I'll go back to detailing the rig


----------



## Snow Business 1

Good!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ctsvguy said:


> View attachment 179631
> Looks like nothing for us I'll go back to detailing the rig


Looks like Phil might get some....snow that is.


----------



## JustJeff

I hope it misses us. I don't usually say that but I've got a wake (I think that's what it's called, not sure) to go to in the afternoon. What's it called when people get together after somebody's been cremated?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Party, luncheon, reception, wake.. all of the above.


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I think it's a memorial service followed by lunch.


----------



## BillyM83

Peoria has 6”+ already - not a drop of precipitation here in Mchenry


----------



## Philbilly2

I did not get a single snow flake here... weird line...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Pretty cool snow line in central Indiana of Saturdays snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thank you.

The side on the right was plowed with an Arctic Sectional snow plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The side on the right was plowed with an Arctic Sectional snow plow.


The left by a Metal Pless???


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The side on the right was plowed with an Arctic Sectional snow plow.


Oh Jesus, now we're going to get into dirt plowing bring out the D6M...


----------



## JustJeff

Snow Tues/Weds, and then again on Friday? If so, this will be the first time I've plowed in April for a few years.


----------



## BillyM83

JustJeff said:


> Snow Tues/Weds, and then again on Friday? If so, this will be the first time I've plowed in April for a few years.


I'm guessing it will be rain


----------



## JustJeff

Ya Billy, you have a lot of guesses that I wouldn't bet my business on though.


----------



## BillyM83

JustJeff said:


> Ya Billy, you have a lot of guesses that I wouldn't bet my business on though.


I do?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Easter guys salt run mid week?


----------



## Philbilly2

Hit a bunch of snow in Champain today...


----------



## MXZ1983

Looks like 1-3 tonight for us near Antioch.


----------



## JustJeff

It's sticking everywhere up North. I'm salting everything. Damned salt pile is down at 47th and Racine on the South side!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Near blizzard conditions in Michigan...I can't even see Todd's truck.


----------



## Philbilly2

Just a dusting out here. Headed to carol stream today... guess we will have to see if people can still drive with a bit of snow on the ground or if they forgot again...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's bad out.....so bad I had to park my new truck on the garage......to keep it safe a salt free


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> It's bad out.....so bad I had to park my new truck on the garage......


Is that a garbage Craftsman operator that you've got for your overhead door? Give me a call when it takes a **** on you. And whoever hung it didn't even hang it so that the rail is level. So the operator is working twice as hard for half the distance it's closing your door. Chain has too much slack in it as well.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> It's bad out.....so bad I had to park my new truck on the garage......to keep it safe a salt free
> 
> View attachment 180086
> 
> 
> View attachment 180087
> 
> 
> View attachment 180088


For that kinda money spent I would have chosen a different color....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> Is that a garbage Craftsman operator that you've got for your overhead door? Give me a call when it takes a **** on you. And whoever hung it didn't even hang it so that the rail is level. So the operator is working twice as hard for half the distance it's closing your door. Chain has too much slack in it as well.


I plan on two new insulated doors and openers this summer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5 said:


> For that kinda money spent I would have chosen a different color....


I ordered Oomkes green, or is it the wrong shade?


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> I plan on two new insulated doors and openers this summer.


You've got my number if you want me to do them for you.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> I ordered Oomkes green, or is it the wrong shade?


That's the right shade....Putrid


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I ordered Oomkes green, or is it the wrong shade?


Eggcellent choice...


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> I ordered Oomkes green, or is it the wrong shade?


This is Oomkes green


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 180119
> 
> 
> This is Oomkes green


It is???


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 180119
> 
> 
> This is Oomkes green


Thought this was


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Thought this was


Sure


----------



## jomama45

I thought this was Oomkes green?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45 said:


> I thought this was Oomkes green?
> 
> View attachment 180123


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Don't have much time to put the plow on before the weekend.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Right on the money like usual... Woke up to a dusting in grass and a bunch of wet pavement...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ecoterrorizing underway...


----------



## Ajlawn1

You betcha...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> You betcha...


Holy Snow Globe Batman...and then it's OVER.


----------



## Mr.Markus

jomama45 said:


> I thought this was Oomkes green?
> 
> View attachment 180123


Its a Yellowbelly...I get it.


----------



## JustJeff

Just finished a full salt run. Can't remember the last time I was still working snow on April 9th.


----------



## giggity

Yawn, I'm ready for boating season


----------



## Ajlawn1

JustJeff said:


> Just finished a full salt run. Can't remember the last time I was still working snow on April 9th.


Three years ago April 9th too... Had quick 2-3"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Three years ago April 9th too... Had quick 2-3"


That's a long time to wait for that little bit...

Fred has a solution for you...


----------



## JustJeff

I don't think we had that here. AJ gets more than us with the LE.


----------



## ultimate plow

We had 1" nothing accumulated to the pavement. Spreader came out of the gmc.


----------



## giggity

Any of you guys know a guy that knows a guy that does body work on the side?


----------



## BUFF

giggity said:


> Any of you guys know a guy that knows a guy that does body work on the side?


I think Pat knows the guy that mops the personal whizzer for the CEO of the biggest body shop in the Chicago area....


----------



## Philbilly2

giggity said:


> Any of you guys know a guy that knows a guy that does body work on the side?


How far will you travel?

I have a great economical (cheap) body guy in Somonauk, IL (it is an hour from you)... but... he will not work with insurance... and only accepts cash and check...


----------



## Mark13

Since it wanted to be spring today, the project first on the list was cutting 10ft wide paths through 60 wooded acres. The property owner wanted access for harvesting firewood to heat his home and a hunter wanted trails for access.


----------



## giggity

Philbilly2 said:


> How far will you travel?
> 
> I have a great economical (cheap) body guy in Somonauk, IL (it is an hour from you)... but... he will not work with insurance... and only accepts cash and check...


I need rockers, floor pan, and a fender replaced on one of my older trucks.. Possibly painted, not looking for show room quality, just trying to clean the truck up a bit


----------



## JustJeff

My deck is iced over and it's sleeting out here now. By rights, I should salt at least a few of my Northern accounts, but I'm not driving from Round Lake all the way down to 47th & Racine to get salt.


----------



## MXZ1983

About .5 to .75 of snow on the roads in Antioch. It's frozen underneath and super slick out. Whoever has to go out today drive safe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing down here, barely any rain


----------



## John_DeereGreen

1olddogtwo said:


> Nothing down here, barely any rain


You got your new truck all fancied up yet?


----------



## MXZ1983

1olddogtwo said:


> Nothing down here, barely any rain


We now have about 2.5 or so on the ground. I went and put the plow on. Have to open gates tomorrow. 1-2 more overnight.


----------



## JustJeff

It's very fine, but still snowing here as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

John_DeereGreen said:


> You got your new truck all fancied up yet?


Plow gear on, backrack, new work lights, new LED bulbs in headlights and fogs, lift/leveling kit tomorrow, air bags Tuesday. Got figure out how to change some programming with my laptop if I find time. Got about 250 miles on her so far. Also coated the truck with top coat F11.

Going to KC later in week, may either tow the GN with it or put it on the GN and bring it with. We'll see.

Snowing a little now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MXZ1983 said:


> We now have about 2.5 or so on the ground. I went and put the plow on. Have to open gates tomorrow. 1-2 more overnight.


Mark has been shapchating me on the snow.....

For those with contracts ending at midnight.....what's the plan?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe another salting mid-week.


----------



## giggity

1olddogtwo said:


> Mark has been shapchating me on the snow.....
> 
> For those with contracts ending at midnight.....what's the plan?


If they are a repeat customer they get serviced regardless..


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Mark has been shapchating me on the snow.....
> 
> For those with contracts ending at midnight.....what's the plan?


Oh yeah must be why no automated emails have been coming...

Concrete was 48 a few hours ago going to take some serious snow to need a service.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It covered here now, been snowing lightly for last hour or so.

On edit, the old lady says everything is covered, I'm laying on sofa.....well the pavement isn't part of everything in her world I guess.


----------



## giggity

Our river house in mchenry.. didn't take much, boats were in this time last year


----------



## Mark13

I might get to see some snow, supposed to run up to central, WI in a couple days with my truck and gooseneck. The area I'm headed to got 20"+ of snow and wind. I saw a few pictures with 7-8ft tall drifts.


----------



## MXZ1983

Mark13 said:


> I might get to see some snow, supposed to run up to central, WI in a couple days with my truck and gooseneck. The area I'm headed to got 20"+ of snow and wind. I saw a few pictures with 7-8ft tall drifts.


Oh yes .This happened for sure. My parents got almost 18" of fresh stuff over the weekend. Snowing again here now. Another 1 or 2 in the next 4 hours.


----------



## JustJeff

Just got done. I salted everything. Everything had at least a little snow on it.


----------



## Ctsvguy

JustJeff said:


> Just got done. I salted everything. Everything had at least a little snow on it.


No calls conplaining yet only have 2 of my trucks with gear still on them.


----------



## JustJeff

I was about to take mine out too, but then kept seeing chances in the forecast, so I left it all in.


----------



## Ajlawn1

It has snowed all day and not one flake staying anywhere... Hopefully it gets out of here before dark...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> It has snowed all day and not one flake staying anywhere... Hopefully it gets out of here before dark...


West of joliet had inch

East of Joliet nothing

East 294 and 80 was a winter wonderland this morning with a dusting.....

The inch I had is gone now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> It has snowed all day and not one flake staying anywhere... Hopefully it gets out of here before dark...


There's one flake staying there...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's one flake staying there...


Nope not here...


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> The inch I had is gone now.


Your inch has gone?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, down to 10.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Yea, down to 10.


Is that what's keeping you awake???


----------



## JustJeff

Did a pre-treating run at about 3:00 P.M. today. Going out for another full salt run around midnight or so.


----------



## giggity

JustJeff said:


> Did a pre-treating run at about 3:00 P.M. today. Going out for another full salt run around midnight or so.


Pretreating for what, it didn't do anything all day and was 38 degrees lol


----------



## Philbilly2

giggity said:


> Pretreating for what, it didn't do anything all day and was 38 degrees lol


Did you look outside this am?

We have snow out here which means you guys had to get some to stick, no?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> Did you look outside this am?
> 
> We have snow out here which means you guys had to get some to stick, no?


You guys must have alot colder ground to the West must be that Illinoize clay... Bunch of wet pavement here...


----------



## JustJeff

giggity said:


> Pretreating for what, it didn't do anything all day and was 38 degrees lol


At 3:00 P.M. yesterday it had been sleeting in Northbrook for about an hour. Air temp was 32 degrees, and ground was close to the same since the sun hadn't been out all day. Was out again last night/this morning, and my sites in Northbrook had some light accumulation on them again. I spot treated those.


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> At 3:00 P.M. yesterday it had been sleeting in Northbrook for about an hour. Air temp was 32 degrees, and ground was close to the same since the sun hadn't been out all day. Was out again last night/this morning, and my sites in Northbrook had some light accumulation on them again. I spot treated those.


Where you been Jeff? Did you take the fishing trip yet and how did it go?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Salt water fishing


----------



## JustJeff

FredG said:


> Where you been Jeff? Did you take the fishing trip yet and how did it go?


Thanks for asking Fred. Just been pretty busy. And when I do check in on here, there's not a lot going on as far as new posts. No, the Walleye trip isn't until right around the 4th of July. But now that snow should be over, I'll go up to my place in WI for 4 or 5 days of fishing if the ice ever breaks on the lakes. Still got between 24" and 30" on the lakes up there. How have you been doing? And your health?


----------



## FredG

JustJeff said:


> Thanks for asking Fred. Just been pretty busy. And when I do check in on here, there's not a lot going on as far as new posts. No, the Walleye trip isn't until right around the 4th of July. But now that snow should be over, I'll go up to my place in WI for 4 or 5 days of fishing if the ice ever breaks on the lakes. Still got between 24" and 30" on the lakes up there. How have you been doing? And your health?


Real good, Can't complain, Thanks


----------



## Mark13

JustJeff said:


> Still got between 24" and 30" on the lakes up there.


Might be doing some 4th of July ice fishing on the Cisco Chain if it keeps up like this! Fireworks at the airport July 3rd, Ice fishing tournament July 4th.


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> You guys must have alot colder ground to the West must be that Illinoize clay... Bunch of wet pavement here...


K


----------



## JustJeff

Mark13 said:


> Might be doing some 4th of July ice fishing on the Cisco Chain if it keeps up like this! Fireworks at the airport July 3rd, Ice fishing tournament July 4th.


Yup, you're right! May 5th is opening day, and there will almost certainly still be ice on the lakes. I fish the chain all the time. I launch out of Bent's Camp http://bents-camp.com/ sometimes, if I intend to eat there when I'm done fishing. Otherwise I launch other places because most places don't have a fee to launch like Bent's does.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Yup, you're right! May 5th is opening day, and there will almost certainly still be ice on the lakes. I fish the chain all the time. I launch out of Bent's Camp http://bents-camp.com/ sometimes, if I intend to eat there when I'm done fishing. Otherwise I launch other places because most places don't have a fee to launch like Bent's does.


Opening day?????? There's no season on fishing oot west....


----------



## JustJeff

BUFF said:


> Opening day?????? There's no season on fishing oot west....


Yes, opening day refers to "sport fish", Walleye, Bass, Trout etc...You can still fish for pan fish, prior to that. It's supposed to give the fish a chance to spawn prior to harvesting them. But the "Natives" can spear anytime they want, with no limits. Pisses a lot of people off.


----------



## rjigto4oje

JustJeff said:


> Yes, opening day refers to "sport fish", Walleye, Bass, Trout etc...You can still fish for pan fish, prior to that. It's supposed to give the fish a chance to spawn prior to harvesting them. But the "Natives" can spear anytime they want, with no limits. Pisses a lot of people off.


Agreed some lakes are over fished. And as of last week I heard 30 plus inches of ice in the Gogibic area. I fired up the lawn mower to9and may actually cut grass tomorrow. I thought my wife said that the Twilight Supper Club is for sale not sure if it's true I know that's in your neck of the woods where you go.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Yes, opening day refers to "sport fish", Walleye, Bass, Trout etc...You can still fish for pan fish, prior to that. It's supposed to give the fish a chance to spawn prior to harvesting them. But the "Natives" can spear anytime they want, with no limits. Pisses a lot of people off.


Ice on or ice oof all fish are legal here. One of the utes that works for me is in Missoura snagging Paddle fish this weekend....... hummmm


----------



## JustJeff

rjigto4oje said:


> Agreed some lakes are over fished. And as of last week I heard 30 plus inches of ice in the Gogibic area. I fired up the lawn mower to9and may actually cut grass tomorrow. I thought my wife said that the Twilight Supper Club is for sale not sure if it's true I know that's in your neck of the woods where you go.


Yes, the Twilight is only about 7 miles from my house. Very good Seafood Alfredo there. It's been for sale for awhile. The Red Man is also for sale. As of yesterday, Lost Lake had 36". Some others are 30" as you said, even a little less. It all depends on how much a lake is spring fed, deepness etc..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

36". That's a lot of ice


----------



## MXZ1983

John_DeereGreen said:


> 36". That's a lot of ice


And yet every year people manage to put trucks and sleds through the ice....


----------



## JustJeff

John_DeereGreen said:


> 36". That's a lot of ice


Usually by late January, early February, you'll have to add an extension to your auger to get through.


----------



## JustJeff

This picture was taken this morning at Lac Vieux Desert. About 7 or 8 miles from my place.


----------



## MXZ1983

My mom sent me this on wednesday. They are about 45 mins east and a little south of Jeff's place up there.


----------



## JustJeff

MXZ1983 said:


> My mom sent me this on wednesday. They are about 45 mins east and a little south of Jeff's place up there.
> 
> View attachment 180656


Where is this? What town?


----------



## MXZ1983

JustJeff said:


> Where is this? What town?


Three Lakes


----------



## JustJeff

Ah yes. Know it well.


----------



## JustJeff

I dropped my '17 off at the plow/spreader dealership to have some replacement parts put on my spreader while I was gone on vacation. Time wasn't an issue, as the truck isn't my daily driver. And I didn't ask him to, but he just texted me that he dropped my truck off at my house tonight. I won't be home until two days from now, and he dropped it without me even paying him yet, or asking for payment. Granted he knows me a little bit, and he knows where I live since he lives pretty close to me. But I call that trust and awesome customer service. Try and get a dealershiphttp://mttllc.net/ to drop your car off at your house after servicing it for you, and without even being paid yet! I'm impressed. The owner's name is John, in case anybody wants to contact him for anything

http://mttllc.net/

P.S. He's a Boss/Snoway dealer, and an expert at setting up 5th wheel hitches and stuff like that.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I dropped my '17 off at the plow/spreader dealership to have some replacement parts put on my spreader while I was gone on vacation. Time wasn't an issue, as the truck isn't my daily driver. And I didn't ask him to, but he just texted me that he dropped my truck off at my house tonight. I won't be home until two days from now, and he dropped it without me even paying him yet, or asking for payment. Granted he knows me a little bit, and he knows where I live since he lives pretty close to me. But I call that trust and awesome customer service. Try and get a dealershiphttp://mttllc.net/ to drop your car off at your house after servicing it for you, and without even being paid yet! I'm impressed. The owner's name is John, in case anybody wants to contact him for anything
> 
> http://mttllc.net/
> 
> P.S. He's a Boss/Snoway dealer, and an expert at setting up 5th wheel hitches and stuff like that.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> I dropped my '17 off at the plow/spreader dealership to have some replacement parts put on my spreader while I was gone on vacation. Time wasn't an issue, as the truck isn't my daily driver. And I didn't ask him to, but he just texted me that he dropped my truck off at my house tonight. I won't be home until two days from now, and he dropped it without me even paying him yet, or asking for payment. Granted he knows me a little bit, and he knows where I live since he lives pretty close to me. But I call that trust and awesome customer service. Try and get a dealershiphttp://mttllc.net/ to drop your car off at your house after servicing it for you, and without even being paid yet! I'm impressed. The owner's name is John, in case anybody wants to contact him for anything
> 
> http://mttllc.net/
> 
> P.S. He's a Boss/Snoway dealer, and an expert at setting up 5th wheel hitches and stuff like that.


Providing the story holds true and the guy is fair good for you and it just shows some folks still have integrity....


----------



## JustJeff

Not sure what "Providing the story holds true" means. Do you think I'm lying?


----------



## MXZ1983

JustJeff said:


> I dropped my '17 off at the plow/spreader dealership to have some replacement parts put on my spreader while I was gone on vacation. Time wasn't an issue, as the truck isn't my daily driver. And I didn't ask him to, but he just texted me that he dropped my truck off at my house tonight. I won't be home until two days from now, and he dropped it without me even paying him yet, or asking for payment. Granted he knows me a little bit, and he knows where I live since he lives pretty close to me. But I call that trust and awesome customer service. Try and get a dealershiphttp://mttllc.net/ to drop your car off at your house after servicing it for you, and without even being paid yet! I'm impressed. The owner's name is John, in case anybody wants to contact him for anything
> 
> http://mttllc.net/
> 
> P.S. He's a Boss/Snoway dealer, and an expert at setting up 5th wheel hitches and stuff like that.


I hear their commercials all the time. I've been told they are a very respectful and respectable dealer.
"You know MTT? Call 672-4703" 
I can even hear the jingle... Haha


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> Not sure what "Providing the story holds true" means. Do you think I'm lying?


No .... the comment was directed at the shop working on your stuff. What you described is something you don't here aboot very often any more.


----------



## JustJeff

I agree. That's why I was so impressed.


----------



## dieselss

JustJeff said:


> I agree. That's why I was so impressed.


To bad there not a dd dealer


----------



## Randall Ave

Here, depends on the customer. I'm waiting for my daughter right now so I can deliver a finished truck. Most customer's I will do whatever I can to help them. But there are others I cringe when I see them.


----------



## JustJeff

MXZ1983 said:


> I hear their commercials all the time. I've been told they are a very respectful and respectable dealer.
> "You know MTT? Call 672-4703"
> I can even hear the jingle... Haha


I can't say I've ever heard one of their commercials. I usually only listen to Sirius radio. I'll be they advertise on 95 WIIL Rock or something like that?


----------



## MXZ1983

JustJeff said:


> I can't say I've ever heard one of their commercials. I usually only listen to Sirius radio. I'll be they advertise on 95 WIIL Rock or something like that?


You're exactly right. I listen to the tom and Emily morning show every day.


----------



## Mark13

MXZ1983 said:


> I listen to the tom and Emily morning show every day.


Soon to be the Tom and _______ morning show until September.


----------



## MXZ1983

Mark13 said:


> Soon to be the Tom and _______ morning show until September.


Leah..... She's going to be on maternity leave again for the twins!


----------



## MXZ1983

This is right in Lake Geneva. There is a lot of uproar about the video. A bunch of establishments posted that tractors and farmers are welcome after this incident.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st.../FourSeasonsFun/videos/2004385309634719/&_rdr


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had a hard time hearing the sound, very loud where I'm at.... Looks like a tractor driving through town what was the problem?


----------



## JustJeff

As Pat started, I must have missed it too. The start of the video is 2 blocks from where I grew up, and my Dad still lives, and a couple of blocks from the restaurant.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MXZ1983 said:


> This is right in Lake Geneva. There is a lot of uproar about the video. A bunch of establishments posted that tractors and farmers are welcome after this incident.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2004385309634719&id=119300758143193&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/FourSeasonsFun/videos/2004385309634719/&_rdr


What a tool...


----------



## Mark13

MXZ1983 said:


> This is right in Lake Geneva. There is a lot of uproar about the video. A bunch of establishments posted that tractors and farmers are welcome after this incident.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2004385309634719&id=119300758143193&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/FourSeasonsFun/videos/2004385309634719/&_rdr





John_DeereGreen said:


> What a tool...


There's been some funny parody video's done by others around the area making fun of him.


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> This is right in Lake Geneva. There is a lot of uproar about the video. A bunch of establishments posted that tractors and farmers are welcome after this incident.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2004385309634719&id=119300758143193&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/FourSeasonsFun/videos/2004385309634719/&_rdr


One more reason I am glad to not have the face box...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Happy Father's day to all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snowhelpwanted.com


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Snowhelpwanted.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Snowhelpwanted.com


File link...


----------



## dieselss

BUFF said:


> View attachment 182889


It's ok that you cant get it buffy, first step IS admission


----------



## BUFF

dieselss said:


> It's ok that you cant get it buffy, first step IS admission












Suckers........


----------



## Ctsvguy

Looking for a new salt supplier (Rock salt) anyone have anyone they recommend in the Chicago area?


----------



## dieselss

Let's go crow.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Let's go crow.


It's been awhile since he's been in the net. A







nyone else waiting for it to snow


----------



## dieselss

New seats this year, hopefully better view for the intermissions


----------



## dieselss

Nice night


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Nice night
> 
> View attachment 185059


Pics of the ice girls please


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Pics of the ice girls please


----------



## BUFF

rjigto4oje said:


> It's been awhile since he's been in the net. A
> View attachment 185058
> nyone else waiting for it to snow


----------



## dieselss

Brrrrrr it's cold


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> View attachment 185060


Wrong fish


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## dieselss

Cold


----------



## dieselss

More chilly


----------



## rjigto4oje

Anyone else getting hit with snow and ice I just walked outside and would you know it are 1st signs of winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Did you see the blizzard at the Illernoiz-Cheesewheelhead game?


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the blizzard at the Illernoiz-Cheesewheelhead game?


Too buzzy working on ****


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the blizzard at the Illernoiz-Cheesewheelhead game?


Yeah that was pretty crazy and lightning delay for the battle of Meatchickin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah that was pretty crazy and lightning delay for the battle of Meatchickin...


We've got rain, grapple, snow, snirt, hurricanes, haboobs, blizzards and tornadoes in GR.


----------



## dieselss

rjigto4oje said:


> Anyone else getting hit with snow and ice I just walked outside and would you know it are 1st signs of winter


We did at work a few minz ago....was in a loco and opened the door to snow


----------



## MXZ1983

Salt run? Hahahaha


----------



## MXZ1983

https://media1.tenor.com/images/bf50536db454e8e520973c7491a46f74/tenor.gif?itemid=8102603


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you see the blizzard at the Illernoiz-Cheesewheelhead game?


Did you see the final score?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Did you see the final score?


Negative...


----------



## dieselss

Let's go hawks


----------



## dieselss

Nice little 29 degree ride into work this morning.....


----------



## FredG

dieselss said:


> Nice little 29 degree ride into work this morning.....


35* here, suppose to be a average of 56* this week.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## rjigto4oje

Let's go Hawks


----------



## dieselss

Brrrrrr looks cold


----------



## swtiih

Seems like this is the place to post a salter for sale. I'm just North of the city.
Western 1000 hitch mount. never used PM me if interested. $1200 obo


----------



## C.green

swtiih said:


> Seems like this is the place to post a salter for sale. I'm just North of the city.
> Western 1000 hitch mount. never used PM me if interested. $1200 obo


People on here use more of a vbox but you never know. I'd post it on Craig'slist or Facebook market place. Probably go faster on those sites


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salt Friday am anyone??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If anyone's is interested, my MVP 3 could be up for purchased for the right price.

I have mounts and Hardware that will fit Ford Super Duty 08 through current. Including the 2017/19 LED headlights.


----------



## C.green

Still waiting to hear on a game plan. Maybe go out spray some lots


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow sticking in KC....it in the 70's here


----------



## Ctsvguy




----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ctsvguy said:


> View attachment 185917


Cool graphic...much more helpful than most.


----------



## EWSplow

Ctsvguy said:


> View attachment 185917


When did you get it?
I'm looking at the radar and the weather seems to be going ENE, but that's showing 70% chance north of Waukegan. It looks like more south on tyhe radar'


----------



## Ctsvguy

Recieved that at 4:45pm


----------



## giggity

Temp at or above freezing all night, no way anything will stick, ground temps are warm to


----------



## Philbilly2

Sticking to grass and my deck currently... pavement still warm enough that it is not sticking just yet...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 185936
> Sticking to grass and my deck currently... pavement still warm enough that it is not sticking just yet...


About the same north of the border.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Same in Chicago


----------



## captshawn

Same from border to Palatine


----------



## ultimate plow

Ctsvguy said:


> View attachment 185917


cool graphic indeed. But kind of funny at the same time :laugh::laugh::laugh: gimme a break. Love how detailed it is for something that is so not true


----------



## dieselss

Better run out for the bread and milk.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Should be a fun drive today.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Should be a fun drive today.


Hold my beer and hang on!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Should be a fun drive today.


Where?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where?


There


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> There


Great because I'm here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was never here or there.


----------



## Philbilly2

Then where?

How did your low fuel pressure play out today???


----------



## ultimate plow

all the stations yesterday and today, O its a chance of flurries on the north side. Band sets up around 930am and deposits 2" in a several hour period :laugh:. I saw more lawn trailers out than salt spreaders.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Then where?
> 
> How did your low fuel pressure play out today???


Ford has my new fuel tank and new sending unit sitting in there shop since last January (31K), I haven't been able to down the truck long enough for then to swap it out. I'm at 86K now....at 3/8s the gauge stops and holds, then it's a guessing game....lol

I just coast to the side of the road and refuel when needed.

Tomorrow morning, oil and fuel filters, and maybe brakes


----------



## Ajlawn1

ultimate plow said:


> all the stations yesterday and today, O its a chance of flurries on the north side. Band sets up around 930am and deposits 2" in a several hour period :laugh:. I saw more lawn trailers out than salt spreaders.


Same... Saw about 10 city trucks with leaf boxes and vacs... Maybe two spreading salt.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Maybe Sunday night for our first real storm? Or just more hype and it won’t stick to the pavement.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wet and heavy. 

Will enough force, it will stick.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m going with my 1” or 6” given The amount of uncertainty.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Someone somewhere is going to be crying...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Someone somewhere is going to be crying...
> 
> View attachment 186601


I like that one...


----------



## cjames808

Is that a color book?


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Someone somewhere is going to be crying...
> 
> View attachment 186601


They still have nothing near the lake. Probably rain for the 1st half. 
Maybe Frankie Macdonald wasn't too far off.


----------



## Ctsvguy

I know you guys are waiting for my chart


----------



## Snow Business 1

Tomorrow night will no doubt be an interesting evening. I'm most interested in seeing tomorrow mornings update as I do not have confidence in any weather service predicting this storm 24+ hours out.


----------



## Meezer

According to the NWS Weather Guessers:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/Winter201819_Outlook


----------



## Meezer

And this:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Ctsvguy

Any local guys have a yard of salt they would sell me 

I’ve been calling everywhere all day no ones open.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Blizzard warning issued


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Blizzard warning issued


File warning...


----------



## snowish10

Ctsvguy said:


> Any local guys have a yard of salt they would sell me
> 
> I've been calling everywhere all day no ones open.


Never tried this place, but saw it in an sales ad
Bulk salt chicago
3060 N River Rd, River Grove, IL 60171

Hours: 
*Open 24 hours*
Phone: (847) 390-8765

Suggest an edit


----------



## Ctsvguy

Thank you!



snowish10 said:


> Never tried this place, but saw it in an sales ad
> Bulk salt chicago
> 3060 N River Rd, River Grove, IL 60171
> 
> Hours:
> *Open 24 hours*
> Phone: (847) 390-8765
> 
> Suggest an edit


----------



## Snow Business 1

Tonight is shaping up to be a big one! These storms separate the men from the boys. 

Snowing hard and sticking to the pavement already.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where at?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know Mark13 has a good amount


----------



## Snow Business 1

South Naperville


----------



## captshawn

Had close to 3" at Illinois/Wisconsin line now back to rain and melting fast


----------



## dieselss

Nothing but rain here, still


----------



## EWSplow

captshawn said:


> Had close to 3" at Illinois/Wisconsin line now back to rain and melting fast


I looked at the freeway cameras a few hours ago and it was snowing throughout kenosha county and raining in Racine county. 
Not a bit of precipitation in the southeast corner of Milwaukee.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Good luck tonight guys and be safe. Looks like it’s baptisim by fire this year.


----------



## captshawn

As soon as the wind started it killed the snow and switched it back to rain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

About a inch in 10 mins....Shorewood.


----------



## MXZ1983

About 6-7" on the ground so far in Antioch IL. Still coming down super hard. Very heavy snow.


----------



## Snow Business 1

1-2” in Naperville. And a ton of water under the snow. It’s actually melting on the pavement from the bottom up.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Becarefull out there guys!

If anyone is bored I started a radio Chanel on Zello.

Plowsite Midwest


----------



## ultimate plow

Busy November. 5 saltings in and almost a half dozen plows.


----------



## KevinCarter1988

Snow Business 1 said:


> South Naperville


Were located out of Plainfield as well. Are you fully booked for the year? We may have some good sites to trade/Sub we currently do all the Jewel Osco accounts from Aurora to New Lenox.


----------



## Snow Business 1

KevinCarter1988 said:


> Were located out of Plainfield as well. Are you fully booked for the year? We may have some good sites to trade/Sub we currently do all the Jewel Osco accounts from Aurora to New Lenox.


I may have some capacity to take on some additional work. Please send me your email to reach out.


----------



## Phil1747

This form is seeming dead.... Any thoughts on Monday... 3-5in???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phil1747 said:


> This form is seeming dead.... Any thoughts on Monday... 3-5in???


Haven't looked that far ahead...mirons can't get more than an hour right...if that.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Phil1747 said:


> This form is seeming dead.... Any thoughts on Monday... 3-5in???


Of rain...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Phil1747 said:


> This form is seeming dead.... Any thoughts on Monday... 3-5in???


Winter just isn't the same without snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Nutt'n sticking north of the border. 
Its wet. Can't even get ice to form on my porch railing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Nutt'n sticking north of the border.
> Its wet. Can't even get ice to form on my porch railing.


Wife is on the north side of town and said the roads are slushy.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wife is on the north side of town and said the roads are slushy.


Probably the same north of Milwaukee. West, there's snow. Pushable snow. 40* lake doesn't help our cause.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the 12th? maybe?


----------



## Ctsvguy

Boring season so far looking forward to some snow hopefully soon!


----------



## Phil1747

We gonna run another season on this same thread..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not much going on...


----------



## Meezer

Doesn't look like we're going to get plowable snow until February


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Meezer said:


> Doesn't look like we're going to get plowable snow until February


2020???


----------



## Meezer

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2020???


Yeah, looks that way.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Anyone think this storm will catch us in the western suburbs (Naperville)?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been half ass watching this one....a push...yea....2-3 inches over 10-12 hours.... boarding....2-3 inches ahour.....now you have my interest.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> I've been half ass watching this one....a push...yea....2-3 inches over 10-12 hours.... boarding....2-3 inches ahour.....now you have my interest.


Swing by with the loader to help a brother out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Roger that

That's what I be in or a skid if needed.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I've been half ass watching this one....a push...yea....2-3 inches over 10-12 hours.... boarding....2-3 inches ahour.....now you have my interest.


The system thats heading you way has been a bust oot west at lower elevations. Light rain started around 4am, turned to snow around 8am, been snowing all day with little to no accumulation on the grass. Temps have been warm all week with full sun, temps today have been in the low-mid 30's all day here. If the temps were 5* or so less it would have accumulated. If the mositure remains in the system as it was here all day and you guys have colder temps you should have a pretty good storm. 
I did see anyone spreading since is was melting oof, did see plenty of guys oot and aboot loaded up and redeye to go though.


----------



## Ctsvguy

I will be happy even if I see a flurry.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It intensify in MO. KC was 3 to 5, now 6 to 10.


----------



## Philbilly2

Just about every town I drove threw was spraying lanes yesterday afternoon.

Hospital pre salted the snot out of their lot.

5:30am... still no snow out west here.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Looks like it’s pushed out to 11-12ish


----------



## Philbilly2

Flurries are starting out here now.


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Just about every town I drove threw was spraying lanes yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Hospital pre salted the snot out of their lot.
> 
> 5:30am... still no snow out west here.


The city of Milwaukee sprayed liquid yesterday morning...they must be bored, or thought their brine would spoil.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got nothing.


----------



## Philbilly2

Gunna be a long drawn out one to get 3 inches... been flurries for an hour now...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo said:


> I got nothing.


I lied.....

Covered right over....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still got the plow on the free ice cream and puppies van I see...


----------



## dieselss

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 188575
> 
> 
> Gunna be a long drawn out one to get 3 inches... been flurries for an hour now...


Tell me, so light flurries here, gunna be a boring day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still got the plow on the free ice cream and puppies van I see...


May go out later and solicit.....


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I lied.....
> 
> Covered right over....
> 
> View attachment 188576


That's aboot what I ended up with after 20hrs of varying intensity of snow, clouds broke up aboot 9am, sun popped and by 10am it was cooked oof and the ground is "steaming". Seems I was on a the north end of the system based on what I saw 20miles south of me this morning, also saw a couple vehicles that had to come down from the foothills, they had 10-12" on the roof. 
Good moisture though, been real dry along the Front Range


----------



## Midwest Pond

ground covered up north here...... just sitting back and waiting for it to accumulate into something resembling plowable


----------



## plow4beer

About 9-10in in central IL, and still coming down decent....heard Springfield area is beyond 12 already


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> About 9-10in in central IL, and still coming down decent....heard Springfield area is beyond 12 already


Wow!!!


----------



## Hydromaster

Good.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> About 9-10in in central IL, and still coming down decent....heard Springfield area is beyond 12 already


Thinking you guys have gotten more snow than we have this season.


----------



## plow4beer

We had below avg temps and above avg précip in Nov, dec was the opposite, now We might see a shift back the other way for Jan......never know...that’s why we’re always sure to keep the lug nuts tight, spinners attached, and coolers full


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Already board @ Walmart.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

plow4beer said:


> About 9-10in in central IL, and still coming down decent....heard Springfield area is beyond 12 already


Got a couple of inches here in romeoville, starting to cover again


----------



## Ajlawn1

Probably 4-5" I bet and not supposed to stop till 1-3am... Accuwrong had us still at an 1"...


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Already board @ Walmart.....


How could you be, its wallyworld, always a good show


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Already board @ Walmart.....


Plowing up shopping carts???????


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Already board @ Walmart.....


There's some interesting people there. Go easy on the patrons


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> Plowing up shopping carts???????


Shhhh

It was only a couple!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> There's some interesting people there. Go easy on the patrons


I know, it's like my olds ladies favorite place....I'm sure she made the people of Walmart once or twice

At a new place, just waiting for the machine to warm up.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Seems like all my go to salt supply yards are closed today. Looking for a 1-1.5 tons for some cleanup. Anyone know where I could go? 

I was using old world snow and ice untill I realized they are skimping big time on their loads.


----------



## burtle

Hope all is well guys!

I'm seeking some suggestions other than don't do it.

I have a 95 Chevrolet 1500 z71 ext cab short bed. I drive the truck to go deer hunting and to pull my boat during the summer. Other than that it sits. I'm thinking about putting a plow on it to plow my driveway, my grandmas, dads, aunts etc...mainly just family. By no means do I want or have the time to get into commercial. I got out of lawn care/plowing several years ago due to my full time job.

Which plow do you guys suggest for my truck? Do any of you have one laying around you'd like to sell ?I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## Meezer

burtle said:


> Hope all is well guys!
> 
> I'm seeking some suggestions other than don't do it.
> 
> I have a 95 Chevrolet 1500 z71 ext cab short bed. I drive the truck to go deer hunting and to pull my boat during the summer. Other than that it sits. I'm thinking about putting a plow on it to plow my driveway, my grandmas, dads, aunts etc...mainly just family. By no means do I want or have the time to get into commercial. I got out of lawn care/plowing several years ago due to my full time job.
> 
> Which plow do you guys suggest for my truck? Do any of you have one laying around you'd like to sell ?I'd appreciate any advice.


Where are you out of?


----------



## burtle

Meezer said:


> Where are you out of?


I should of included that. I'm in the Springfield, Illinois area.


----------



## rjigto4oje

burtle said:


> I should of included that. I'm in the Springfield, Illinois area.


I'm sure you could find a unimount cheap, craigslist Ebay ect.


----------



## BIG

Got a few things stirring up this weekend and next week. Could be busy. Nice come back old man winter is having. Hope it all pans out.


----------



## BIG




----------



## Phil1747

What is that icon??? Where's our girl...???


----------



## rjigto4oje

Phil1747 said:


> What is that icon??? Where's our girl...???
> 
> View attachment 188741


Probably buying milk eggs and bread


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> Probably buying milk eggs and bread


I thought no one did that till there was a few inches in the parking lot???


----------



## Meezer

I'll believe it when I see it:

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/munster-in/46321/winter-weather-forecast/2124066?day=3


----------



## Ajlawn1

Meezer said:


> I'll believe it when I see it:
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/munster-in/46321/winter-weather-forecast/2124066?day=3


No worky... What their 8-12"...?


----------



## Meezer

Weather guesser update:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## burtle

This weather is something else. I imagine we get a decent amount starting tonight.


----------



## Philbilly2

Looks to keep shifting to the north...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks to keep shifting to the north...


We have one local guesser that said 3-6" last night...everyone else is aboot 2".

Found it interesting based on the file graphic.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Must be moving way North as this was 8-12" yesterday....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Little later arrival.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be moving way North as this was 8-12" yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 188820


If you say so...

I'm planning on a couple inches, but won't be surprised if we just salt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you say so...
> 
> I'm planning on a couple inches, but won't be surprised if we just salt.


No Phil did...



Philbilly2 said:


> Looks to keep shifting to the north...


----------



## Philbilly2

Hope you guys stocked up on your bread and milk...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Hope you guys stocked up on your bread and milk...


Beer!


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## rjigto4oje

Models are all over the place


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beer!


Cheese?


----------



## Meezer

EWSplow said:


> Cheese?


Only if it's on a Kopps Double cheeseburger with the works.


----------



## EWSplow

Meezer said:


> Only if it's on a Kopps Double cheeseburger with the works.


Long way to go when you get the munchies in Indiana.


----------



## Snow Business 1

This snow just doesn’t want to move south. Forecasted snow amounts have to start falling soon.


----------



## Philbilly2

Snow Business 1 said:


> This snow just doesn't want to move south. Forecasted snow amounts have to start falling soon.


Weird...


----------



## burtle

heck at this rate we won't get but 1-2" in the Springfield area. Looks like its all shifting north and staying north


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Relax....


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Relax....


But were like kids on Christmas morning


----------



## Mark Oomkes

burtle said:


> heck at this rate we won't get but 1-2" in the Springfield area. Looks like its all shifting north and staying north


Didn't you just get like a foot last week?

Don't be a snow hawg...


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Relax....


Lighten up Francis.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ready for round two


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Ready for round two


Never made it out for round 1 yet


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Ready for round two


And 3 and 4, well maybe 4 if the low goes a tad bit south


----------



## Ctsvguy

What’s round 2 looking like?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm to far south and west for the fake snow (LES) tonight......so just clean ups @11

I'll head back down to KC Monday.


----------



## burtle

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't you just get like a foot last week?
> 
> Don't be a snow hawg...


yeah we did! We haven't had that much at once in years lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

burtle said:


> yeah we did! We haven't had that much at once in years lol.


I'm pretty sure you've had more this season than we have so we appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm pretty sure you've had more this season than we have so we appreciate you sharing it.


Pffffff... you can have it...


----------



## Philbilly2

dieselss said:


> Never made it out for round 1 yet


I like were your head is at


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm pretty sure you've had more this season than we have so we appreciate you sharing it.


It can start now !!!!!


----------



## dieselss

L.E. kicking in...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> L.E. kicking in...
> 
> View attachment 188928


Sunning here...


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sunning here...


You in speedos getting a tan?


----------



## ultimate plow

Im not sure whats happening, but starting last year after all these years in the game, i'm surely getting tired of snow. I love when it snows 2" and done. Don't like being out for 2 days anymore. cry baby


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow said:


> Im not sure whats happening, but starting last year after all these years in the game, i'm surely getting tired of snow. I love when it snows 2" and done. Don't like being out for 2 days anymore. cry baby


I have the perfect solution for you.

This is my snow holder, use WHEN you want, if you feel like it.

Since I semi-retired from snow....it's been nice, plow when I what and the best part is......I don't spend a 32nd of the time I used to on the weather outlook.

For 5K, I will install on any super duty from 08 and up.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I have the perfect solution for you.
> 
> This is my snow holder, use WHEN you want, if you feel like it.
> 
> Since I semi-retired from snow....it's been nice, plow when I what and the best part is......I don't spend a 32nd of the time I used to on the weather outlook.
> 
> For 5K, I will install on any super duty from 08 and up.
> 
> View attachment 188962
> 
> 
> View attachment 188963
> 
> 
> View attachment 188964


Looks good on the free candy van.....


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> I have the perfect solution for you.
> 
> This is my snow holder, use WHEN you want, if you feel like it.
> 
> Since I semi-retired from snow....it's been nice, plow when I what and the best part is......I don't spend a 32nd of the time I used to on the weather outlook.
> 
> For 5K, I will install on any super duty from 08 and up.
> 
> View attachment 188962
> 
> 
> View attachment 188963
> 
> 
> View attachment 188964


Oh my Francis, I think that's what someone called you earlier in this thread , you almost made me cry. Who you kidding you still love the snow and all the drama tha goes with it. I sure hope you beefed up that econolines front end
Now it looks like you still have work to do clean the rest of that drivway. I'll admit it's not like it use to be, but I wouldn't know what to do with the white gold. Jk you won't abandon us or this site.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> You in speedos getting a tan?


Fur lined...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ultimate plow said:


> Im not sure whats happening, but starting last year after all these years in the game, i'm surely getting tired of snow. I love when it snows 2" and done. Don't like being out for 2 days anymore. cry baby


Just last year?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clipper blizzard anyone?


----------



## BIG

1olddogtwo said:


> Clipper blizzard anyone?


Looks like a busy weekend early next week clipper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Clipper blizzard anyone?


Where???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't have time for the polar vortex that follows it. I'm busy enough as it is.

Who's got time for -20..... Well for Snofarmer,.... that's the day in the summer for him.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where???


There


----------



## BIG




----------



## Mark Oomkes

BIG said:


>


Pretty colours...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Oh my Francis, I think that's what someone called you earlier in this thread , you almost made me cry. Who you kidding you still love the snow and all the drama tha goes with it. I sure hope you beefed up that econolines front end
> Now it looks like you still have work to do clean the rest of that drivway. I'll admit it's not like it use to be, but I wouldn't know what to do with the white gold. Jk you won't abandon us or this site.


I'll always be around, I just don't have the same drive for it.

The hours/weeks I used to spend looking at the weather and such.....now, I don't really study, or reach unless I'm really peaked about something.

Besides, no one will bet anymore, I've won all the snow money and most of the hurricane cash too.

The plow is kept for my driveway as back up, it will go into storage week after next. I'll be headed down to Florida for a few months starting in February.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty colours...


I like bright colors. What do they mean?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> I'll always be around, I just don't have the same drive for it.
> 
> The hours/weeks I used to spend looking at the weather and such.....now, I don't really study, or reach unless I'm really peaked about something.
> 
> Besides, no one will bet anymore, I've won all the snow money and most of the hurricane cash too.
> 
> The plow is kept for my driveway as back up, it will go into storage week after next. I'll be headed down to Florida for a few months starting in February.


Sometimes I feel the same way Pat, I still have some funny money on a bdubs card if you guys ever decide to do a wing night. Things are not what they use to be . Take care b safe in Florida.


----------



## BIG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty colours...


Yes they are. That's why I posted it. See how the colours blend together. It's very nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BIG said:


> Yes they are. That's why I posted it. See how the colours blend together. It's very nice.


Here's one with numbers...not that I believe them...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here's one with numbers...not that I believe them...
> View attachment 189163


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


It is...


----------



## Philbilly2

Oh my... those numbers are pretty neat.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is...


No, but this one is...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, but this one is...
> 
> View attachment 189168


That would be awesome


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje said:


> Sometimes I feel the same way Pat, I still have some funny money on a bdubs card if you guys ever decide to do a wing night. Things are not what they use to be . Take care b safe in Florida.


I don't have the ambition to start a thread, but this seems to be a reoccurring theme of late. I wonder why.

Salt BS?

Unreasonable customer expectations?

Lack of enough qualified employees?

Pricing?

Screwy weather patterns?

All of the above creating burnout?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have the ambition to start a thread, but this seems to be a reoccurring theme of late. I wonder why.
> 
> Salt BS?
> 
> Unreasonable customer expectations?
> 
> Lack of enough qualified employees?
> 
> Pricing?
> 
> Screwy weather patterns?
> 
> All of the above creating burnout?


You forgot equipment issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> You forgot equipment issues.


Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thumbs Up


 Get your tractor and the other issues you had squared away?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Get your tractor and the other issues you had squared away?


Ventrac is still giving us issues, other stuff is fixed.

Then again blew a power steering hose on a 1025 yesterday.

So sure, they're all fixed until the next time.


----------



## MXZ1983

I understand I'm a millennial, but the work ethic of these younger ones is driving everything in the wrong direction. These genZ kids are about worthless without having their phone in their hands. Don't know what to do to get better help anymore.
Anyways. Here's a pic from yesterday morning in Antioch IL .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> You forgot equipment issues.


What about being tied down due to the weather for 5-6 months?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MXZ1983 said:


> I understand I'm a millennial, but the work ethic of these younger ones is driving everything in the wrong direction. These genZ kids are about worthless without having their phone in their hands. Don't know what to do to get better help anymore.
> Anyways. Here's a pic from yesterday morning in Antioch IL .
> 
> View attachment 189170


That would be a screensaver.

My paycheck evolves around the weather, well at least 80% of it.

Needless to say last year was a personal record setting year.

It started off with the wildfires in CA, ended with hurricanes.

I've crisscrossed the country numerous times this year, Florida four times, California four times, Northeast, and all over the Midwest.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't have the ambition to start a thread, but this seems to be a reoccurring theme of late. I wonder why.
> 
> Salt BS?
> 
> Unreasonable customer expectations?
> 
> Lack of enough qualified employees?
> 
> Pricing?
> 
> Screwy weather patterns?
> 
> All of the above creating burnout?


 

2 months of woe about no snow... now you get some and a couple weeks of work creates a burnout... :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> 2 months of woe about no snow... now you get some and a couple weeks of work creates a burnout... :laugh:


Not burned out from the last 2 weeks, more like the last 11 years.

2 months of doing virtually nothing doesn't help though.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 months of doing virtually nothing doesn't help though.


Old journeyman used to always use the term "staying in side job shape" meaning you got to stay active or when work picks back up you can't make a full day.  He was right.

Always funny how when we go from slow, to bizzie like a one arm wallpaper hanger, guys never stop at the shop after work for a beer. You call them at 4pm and can hear in their voice they were grabbing a nap before momma gets home. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Old journeyman used to always use the term "staying in side job shape" meaning you got to stay active or when work picks back up you can't make a full day.  He was right.
> 
> Always funny how when we go from slow, to bizzie like a one arm wallpaper hanger, guys never stop at the shop after work for a beer. You call them at 4pm and can hear in their voice they were grabbing a nap before momma gets home. :laugh:


 Not doing much of nothing, I'd drink with ya if I was around. Forget that napping.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking chilly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok....
See
If
It
Posts
Now


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just last year?


im 29. So its creeping in MO


----------



## Philbilly2

My thermometer reads -6 degrees out

that is enough info... I know the wind chill is not going to be pleasant...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> My thermometer reads -6 degrees out
> 
> that is enough info... I know the wind chill is not going to be pleasant...


I did get out to salt a walk this morning... It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...

My mom called me from Yuma yesterday, wanted to tell her don't call me anymore... 75...


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> I did get out to salt a walk this morning... It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...
> 
> My mom called me from Yuma yesterday, wanted to tell her don't call me anymore... 75...


Not bad out of the wind after all. The wind can go way...

The north south roads are just a solid sheet of ice with drifts across them 
We shall see what time township gets up to knock the drifts down

East west's are good Thumbs Up


----------



## MXZ1983

We have some roads that are north-south drifted over as well. Complete ice. It's chilly that's for sure.. truck and phone say -8.


----------



## Meezer

I'll believe it when I plow it:

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chesterton-in/46304/weather-forecast/332975


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This isn't the African thread



Meezer said:


> I'll believe it when I plow it:
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chesterton-in/46304/weather-forecast/332975


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well after a long hiatus I'm back... LOL been a while since I've been on


----------



## Meezer

Reliable Snow and Ice said:


> well after a long hiatus I'm back... LOL been a while since I've been on


Welcome back,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We need some snow.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> We need some snow.


No we dont


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> No we dont


Ok, ILL needs some snow


----------



## rjigto4oje

I'll take snow, just no more break downs, brand new trans line leaked and caught part of the hood blanket on FIRE, scared the poop out of me, got it all
Fixed. Glad I carry extra parts. Ready for round 2.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It could be worse.


----------



## BUFF

File foto


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> It could be worse.
> 
> View attachment 189321
> 
> 
> View attachment 189322


Man that sucks, equipment can be replaced, hopefully no one got hurt,.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> File foto


Just because I send it to you first..,..lol


----------



## Snow Business 1

Another windy one tonight/this morning.


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> Another windy one tonight/this morning.


Well, at least it's above 0


----------



## Philbilly2

Meezer said:


> Well, at least it's above 0


not for much longer...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Would like some input. What is everyone’s plans for this cold front we have tonight/ tommarow night? 

Salt salt salt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dress warm???


----------



## plow4beer

Keep a Flask close.??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

plow4beer said:


> Keep a Flask close.??


Much better idea...or 2 flasks.


----------



## plow4beer

Or......


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 189381


Did you find that while antiqueing and light house touring?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Did you find that while antiqueing and light house touring?


Yes...where else?


----------



## Ctsvguy

Oh ok


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I plowed a HOA this afternoon.....never again.

Backdrag 200 drive, plus parking spots....well i also uncover a lot of sod

Only had the backblade on, pulled it all out to the stree and had to switch back and forth....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

any one happen to have a spare western truck side plug??? the male end 9 pin???

if so text me 708-670-0949 pretty much dead in the water other wise until morning


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

or at least I'm 99% sure thats my problem...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Reliable Snow and Ice said:


> or at least I'm 99% sure thats my problem...


 yeah that was my problem.... hard wired it... 
done for the night at 2am...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Thursday clipper? Last thing we need is 2” Thursday.


----------



## Ctsvguy

These numbers look a little light?








.


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> Thursday clipper? Last thing we need is 2" Thursday.


Well it is still only January. February is usually good for a couple of plowable storms.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Meezer said:


> Well it is still only January. February is usually good for a couple of plowable storms.


I more or less just don't want to do deal with the extreme cold and difficulty getting machines started in this weather.

At least it's not another weekend event.


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> I more or less just don't want to do deal with the extreme cold and difficulty getting machines started in this weather.
> 
> At least it's not another weekend event.


Get ready, more on the way. Saw this on NWS Chicago:

"So feel that as isentropic ascent and f-gen
strengthen along the boundary that snow should be able to fairly
easily begin in the afternoon. This is most favored over north
central Illinois and then shifts eastward into early evening.
High ratios will be supported and with 2.5 g/kg of moisture
forecast in the lifting layers, feel a 1 to 4 inch event can be
realized. There`s just uncertainty on how quickly that baroclinic
zone will shift east in the evening and whether a portion or all
of the Chicago metro area commute will be impacted. With the cold
surface temperatures around zero, there will be travel impacts
where snow can materialize.

As an aside, with flurries at ORD very early this morning, that
means 14 straight days with at least some snow observed in Chicago,
so Thursday looks to be 15."

https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...OT&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## Meezer

The latest from the weather guessers:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m hearing it’s pushing South. Mane only 1” in Naperville


----------



## Ctsvguy

‍♂‍♂‍♂


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> I'm hearing it's pushing South. Mane only 1" in Naperville


Local channel says pushing South maybe a inch or under here too...

Cool pic of lake...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Summer has arrived, pack up boys, it's 13F


It's over!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

ok... humour me..... when is our next snowfall for plowing?


----------



## Meezer

Midwest Pond said:


> ok... humour me..... when is our next snowfall for plowing?


Depending on the weather guesser, Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## Midwest Pond

Meezer said:


> Depending on the weather guesser, Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## ultimate plow

only had 1" or so, so cold it had to be plowed. My kind of event. Id take cold all winter long with 1" snows. I sure miss 2014.


----------



## ultimate plow

back in december this picture...I know mark doesn't like the dogg....I didn't and still don't....except for this 2 yard poly salt box which is going on 5 years strong. Replaced a 2yard snowex8000. Well, its honestly hard to screw up a salt spreader design, but this thing has given me less headaches than the double priced snowex. It has blew my expectations away.


----------



## ultimate plow

summer will be here before I know it and ill be wishing it was winter. Whats wrong with me


----------



## ultimate plow

The XLT got new shoes in the fall. Has to go in for an oil leak at 8K miles. Waiting till spring to get it sealed up from dealer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How have the newer model/redesigned Grandstands been? They are near the top of my list for replacements for our current zero turns.


----------



## ultimate plow

John_DeereGreen said:


> How have the newer model/redesigned Grandstands been? They are near the top of my list for replacements for our current zero turns.


The new designs is vastly improved. And I really enjoyed the old design. I can do an oil change blind folded in record time on the new ones. It also seems twice as fast on ground speed which is huge. Getting at a belt is easy. Just seems to eliminate a lot of unnecessary items and its stupid simple now. They have got to be the most expensive stander on the market I would guess. I love mine for summer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We run zero turns and walk behinds now. Scaling back on maintenance work and only keeping the cream of the crop properties and getting rid of all the deadbeats. Going from 3 mow crews to 1, and just paying the guys on the single crew better. Seems like a perfect time to make a switch on mowers as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in AJ's area today

Been out by DieselSS


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm in AJ's area today
> 
> Been out by DieselSS


No Stuper Bowl tickets this year?


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm in AJ's area today
> 
> Been out by DieselSS


I'm sorry... For work?


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm sorry... For work?


Shopping for Jorts and Mullet conditioner would be my guess....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'm sorry... For work?


Yeah I just set a generator and a desiccant dehumidifier at some nursing home

Bear

There was a skid steer and a backhoe there with sectionals


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> No Stuper Bowl tickets this year?


I got four tickets, I gave them to the crew.

If Chicago or Kansas City was in it I would have gone.

I really have very little interest in football as a whole


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Yeah I just set a generator and a desiccant dehumidifier at some nursing home
> 
> Bear
> 
> There was a skid steer and a backhoe there with sectionals


Hmmmm never heard of a Bear nursing home...


----------



## Midwest Pond

breaking down piles to melt away on Super Bowl Sunday

Good times....... good times


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hmmmm never heard of a Bear nursing home...


Not sure how bear got into it.... Dang it Google voice.

Don't recall the name right now starting with an A


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey guys does any one know who would rebuild a western power unit??
ned to have one completely gone threw and rebuilt...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Reliable Snow and Ice said:


> hey guys does any one know who would rebuild a western power unit??
> ned to have one completely gone threw and rebuilt...


Try regional in alsip


----------



## Midwest Pond

well at least the rain is keeping my plow clean


----------



## rjigto4oje

Midwest Pond said:


> well at least the rain is keeping my plow clean


Don't forget the soap.


----------



## BIG

Looks like a couple of things brewing for next week. Sunday-Tuesday and Friday-Saturday.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Hopefully all 1” events. Nice an easy.


----------



## BIG

Snow Business 1 said:


> Hopefully all 1" events. Nice an easy.


None look to bad 1-3 for them all.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tuesday and Friday systems have rain attached, hopefully that changes


----------



## Snow Business 1

Midwest Pond said:


> Tuesday and Friday systems have rain attached, hopefully that changes


I'd be surprised if we have any serious plow events this week given the temperatures on the rise. Maybe 1" events and salt applications. Just fine by me.

Up North by you might be different but south of 88 that is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190135


SKW


----------



## Ajlawn1

Photoshopped...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> SKW


I'm just the messenger...came from Ryan who is likely into the bourbon.


----------



## BIG

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 190135


Impressive colors on that one.


----------



## Snow Business 1

The Thursday into Friday or Just a Friday storm seems to be the wildcard of the week. Hopefully forecast tomorrow start to shed more clarity. Regardless, it appears someone will be getting some decent snow.


----------



## ultimate plow

What happened to those fizzle storms.


----------



## ultimate plow

Im ok with the salt run 2nite. Leave here about 1045 and hopefully be home by 130.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Easy clean ups.


----------



## Meezer

Another dud:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Ajlawn1

Meezer said:


> Another dud:
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


Dud? Plenty of ice here...


----------



## Meezer

Ajlawn1 said:


> Dud? Plenty of ice here...


Majority resi accounts with no salting so yeah, big time dud


----------



## Midwest Pond

we had 2.5-3 by me, heavy as all hell.

looking at Sunday and hoping


----------



## Snow Business 1

Midwest Pond said:


> we had 2.5-3 by me, heavy as all hell.
> 
> looking at Sunday and hoping


Sunday can stay north by you or even further.


----------



## ultimate plow

Say it aint snow... again....1-2 and maybe little ice rain.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey guys have a company that you should avoid at all costs...
pyramid custom cabinets in romeoville on gaskin off weber road... they don't pay... and have been refusing to pay me for this season... so if contacted by them for next year tell them no unless you like working for free....


----------



## Meezer

Reliable Snow and Ice said:


> hey guys have a company that you should avoid at all costs...
> pyramid custom cabinets in romeoville on gaskin off weber road... they don't pay... and have been refusing to pay me for this season... so if contacted by them for next year tell them no unless you like working for free....


So they haven't paid you at all for this season?


----------



## Philbilly2

Reliable Snow and Ice said:


> hey guys have a company that you should avoid at all costs...
> pyramid custom cabinets in romeoville on gaskin off weber road... they don't pay... and have been refusing to pay me for this season... so if contacted by them for next year tell them no unless you like working for free....


Lien them


----------



## ultimate plow

seasons about to turn warm. Jan and Feb was rather good to us.


----------



## Midwest Pond

it was fun while it lasted


----------



## snowngo

Philbilly2 said:


> Lien them


He's not legit , can't put a lean on it.


----------



## dieselss

Midwest Pond said:


> it was fun while it lasted


It was lol


----------



## ultimate plow

Any local guys looking for new backup lights etc I have some good ones for a good price.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How much a box?


----------



## Philbilly2

No doubt. How much?

I need a set of work lights for the gator


----------



## Sawboy

Yup. How much?


----------



## ultimate plow

whoa lots of interest!! 220 shipped insured, for a pair of lights for my chi town guys?? 170.00 for 1 light on strobesnmore.

1800 lumens a light. spot lens and flood lens included. bail bracket. you know they are bright whelens


----------



## Philbilly2

ultimate plow said:


> whoa lots of interest!! 220 shipped insured, for a pair of lights for my chi town guys?? 170.00 for 1 light on strobesnmore.
> 
> 1800 lumens a light. spot lens and flood lens included. bail bracket. you know they are bright whelens


I will take a set if you still have them.


----------



## ultimate plow

Philbilly2 said:


> I will take a set if you still have them.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

.....and just when we thought we were done


----------



## ultimate plow

Ultra mount won't be ultra mounted in april

trace-6" forecasted tomorrow. They say the same thing in January usually too :terribletowel:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain and sleet here


----------



## ultimate plow

Had to mount the plow after all and did a round. 6-7" we got up here. Saw many equipment and push boxes being trailered around too


----------



## ultimate plow

Ran out for a bit tonight and saw more plows out tonight than this afternoon.Many caught with their pants all the way down


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had to plow a Walmart, it took 10 mins to drive a skid across the parking lot, make two passes along the north side of the building and drive back to park it.

The north side of the building is where the trucks drive around to the dock. Snow is built up four feet outwards from the building at 2 in

Paid a 4 hour min.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I had to plow a Walmart, it took 10 mins to drive a skid across the parking lot, make two passes along the north side of the building and drive back to park it.
> 
> The north side of the building is where the trucks drive around to the dock. Snow is built up four feet outwards from the building at 2 in
> 
> Paid a 4 hour min.


I thought it only took 3 minutes???


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it only took 3 minutes???


After he set up cameras, lighting and a uplink to the Toobewe, Bookface and Insta thingys…...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> After he set up cameras, lighting and a uplink to the Toobewe, Bookface and Insta thingys…...


Understood


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> After he set up cameras, lighting and a uplink to the Toobewe, Bookface and Insta thingys…...


I saw it on the snapgram...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> I saw it on the snapgram...


I bet you see a lot on Snapchat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it only took 3 minutes???


The actual plowing took 3 minutes with travel time, and unable to travel over 6 miles an hour in the parking lot....10 mins


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> The actual plowing took 3 minutes with travel time, and unable to travel over 6 miles an hour in the parking lot....10 mins


That's nice...


----------



## rjigto4oje

I just got back from the grocery store, I was able to get milk bread eggs and beer. Now I have to cut the grass before putting the snowplow on.


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> I just got back from the grocery store, I was able to get milk bread eggs and beer. Now I have to cut the grass before putting the snowplow on.


Lol, I just posted in another thread:

Split and stacked firewood in a tee shirt friday... snowing and burning it Saturday


----------



## rjigto4oje

It's that time of year, just checking in.


----------



## Wicked Warnings

WHATS UP EVERYONE!!!.....HOW YALL BEEN? ANYONE REMEMBER PUSHIN SNOW WITH ME?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje said:


> It's that time of year, just checking in.


Wonder if that @Ctsvguy has a new kewl, zippy graphics to post up...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wonder if that @Ctsvguy has a new kewl, zippy graphics to post up...


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Ajlawn1




----------



## 1olddogtwo

Love it when the weather guy start telling you when to salt or plow.

Thanks weather BoSS.

Last Friday

THE WEATHER PROS
FRI OCT 25, 2019
Rob Guariano
315-925-2500
HOT LINE 24/7
=====
We are targeting .75" of rain from 1pm tomorrow to 1am Sunday with some of that rain heavy at times. We will watch for rain and maybe some wet flakes for Late Tuesday night into Wednesday night. Right now it's a low risk to SALT but we need to watch.
=====
TODAY
Fair Skies
Highs 50
Lows 36
Winds Lite
=====
TOMORROW
Rain 1pm to 1am
Rainfall .75"
Chance 90% PM
Highs 53
Lows 45
Winds 9-14mph
=====
SUNDAY
MONDAY
Sunny Skies
Highs 50-58
Lows 35-39
Winds 6-16mph
=====
TUESDAY
AM Shower
PM Rain
Highs 47
=====
TUE NIGHT
Rain to Rain/Snow
ACCUM GRASSY Trace
ACCUM PAVEMENT None
Chance 40%
Lows 31-33
SALT RISK 20%
=====
OUTLOOK
Nov 1-10
=====
Showers/Flurries Nov 3
Flurries Nov 5th
=====
NOV 2019
November will average below normal for temps and near normal for precip. We do see some signals that indicate a higher risk than normal for a SALTING/PLOW EVENT somewhere in the November 14-20th period so we will keep you updated on this. This event does not look too big at this point but since it's MAY be the first one of the season it will get more attention vs. the rest of the winter for a system like this.
=====
SNOWFALL 2019-20
The snowfall forecast has not really changed for your area since the summer so this map is just an update to some minor changes as we move closer to Winter. Text us back if you have any questions.
=====
Check your invoice and service with us so we are all on the same page for this winter

He couldn't even get this one right


----------



## ultimate plow

3 salting rounds in 1 day on Halloween. Mulching leaves 2 days later. amazing


----------



## Meezer

Probably nothing:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Meezer

Weather guessers now predict 4"-6":

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## BIG

They seem to be hyping this up. We shall see if it pans out.


----------



## EWSplow

Our local weather had 3" for northern Illinois, 1-3" south of Milwaukee and 1" north. 
I'm still hoping for fall to arrive soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BIG said:


> They seem to be hyping this up. We shall see if it pans out.
> View attachment 197432


That's funny.


----------



## BIG

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's funny.


How's this one?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I prefer this


----------



## Hydromaster

Ha


----------



## BIG

I'm glad the hype was not real. Got a full route in and nothing broke. Nice event!


----------



## Meezer

BIG said:


> I'm glad the hype was not real. Got a full route in and nothing broke. Nice event!


They pretty much nailed it with the hype around here. They were guessing/hyping 3"-6". Around here we got 3"- 4 1/2"


----------



## giggity

Anybody have a good website to find snow totals by town and not just ohare?


----------



## BIG

https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...OT&product=LSR&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## 1olddogtwo

giggity said:


> Anybody have a good website to find snow totals by town and not just ohare?


https://arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> https://arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall


Highland 29"... What!


----------



## BIG

Ajlawn1 said:


> Highland 29"... What!


Maybe it's centimeters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought you'd get a kick out of that..... Indiana must got hit hard with lake effect


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> https://arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall


I don't see Grand Rapids...


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> I thought you'd get a kick out of that..... Indiana must got hit hard with lake effect


18" in Elkhart overnight...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't see Grand Rapids...


It's a suburb of Kalamazoo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> It's a suburb of Kalamazoo


SKWBE


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't see Grand Rapids...


I dont see the land of Sandwiches on there either...


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> https://arcticsnowandice.com/storm-center/snowfall


Where do they measure these totals?

If you are standing in the middle of a field in Newark, IL a dusting is all you will find... but if you are in the north road ditch of an east west road... it is multiple feet deep currently


----------



## BUFF

Philbilly2 said:


> I dont see the land of Sandwiches on there either...


It's posted at the local Hooters....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SNOWFALL TOTALS:
ORD 3.4RFD 3.6Romeoville 1.4MDW 2.9
Bull Valley 5.6DeKalb 5.6Elgin 5.5Wonder Lake 5.3
3ne Rockford 5.0Algonquin 5.0Harvard 5.02ene Rockford4.8
Lake Villa 4.8Roscoe 4.7St. Charles 4.7Lincolnshire 4.6
Buffalo Grove 4.5Woodstock 4.3Lincolnwood 4.0Palatine 4.0
2w Elgin 3.92wsw Elk Grove Vlg 3.8 Oak Park 3.7Mr. Prospect 3.7
Capron 3.7Lisle3.7Geneva 3.6Genoa 3.6
Crystal Lake 3.6Riverwoods 3.61s Elgin 3.6Elburn 3.5
Roselle 3.5Wheaton 3.5Elburn 3.5Park Ridge 3.4
Batavia 3.1Downers Grove 3.3Gurnee 3.2Lake Zurich 3.0
4se Aurora 3.01ese Elk Grove Vlg3.0 Hoffman Estates 3.0Mundelein2.9
1nne Palatine 2.8Schaumburg 2.7Naperville 2.5Elmhurst 2.5
Somonauk 25Oak Lawn 2.5Burr Ridge 2.4Highwood 2.3
Sugar Grove 2.3Homewood 2.2Rogers Park 2.2Barrington 2.0
2 sse Plainfield 2.12se Elmhurst 2.1Bridgeview 2.0Ottawa 2.0
4ssw Naperville 2.0Lockport .2.0Peru 1.9Chicago Ridge1.9
Park Forest 1.8New Lenox 1.82s Oak Park 1.7Peotone 1.5
Lansing 1.5Joliet 1.5Oswego 1.5Minooka 1.5
Palo Park1.5Chicago 1.5Aurora 1.5Winnetka 1.4
Crete 1.3Carbon Hill 1.3Westmont 1.2Manhattan1.2
Plainfield 1.12n Joliet 1.1Wilmington1.0Mendota .2
Valparaiso 4.5Dyer 2.3Gary 1.9Crown Pt 1.4
Sleepy Hollow 4.1Marengo 4.8Long Lake 4.1La Grange Park 2.2
MKE 3.7Racine 3.0Kenosha 2.3


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Where do they measure these totals?
> 
> If you are standing in the middle of a field in Newark, IL a dusting is all you will find... but if you are in the north road ditch of an east west road... it is multiple feet deep currently


Here they measure at the airport. 
Maybe check with the local crop duster out there in hooterville.


----------



## LaneC

Highland, IN got 4-5" tops or so, nothing much....


----------



## snowish10

2000 F250 4x4 lariat for sale

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/d/westchester-2000-ford-f250-lariat/7019693648.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pics of new truck?


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo said:


> Pics of new truck?


I saw it yesterday. I'm WAY jealous.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Pics of new truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 197659


Thanks @SnoFarmer!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy said:


> I saw it yesterday. I'm WAY jealous.


Yeah we spoke last week when he was doing the install.

Adam is growing up quickly.... Seems like it was just yesterday when he bought his first controller off me.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo said:


> Yeah we spoke last week when he was doing the install.
> 
> Adam is growing up quickly.... Seems like it was just yesterday when he bought his first controller off me.


For real crazy! 2012 was my first season.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo said:


> Pics of new truck?


----------



## ultimate plow

congrats


----------



## Snow Business 1

Will winter show up tonight/tomorrow? Sure felt like it would never snow after a week in the 50+ degree temps.


----------



## Meezer

Maybe a salt run otherwise doesn't look like anything...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Meezer said:


> Maybe a salt run otherwise doesn't look like anything...


‍♂‍♂ All I know is I'm bored.


----------



## Meezer

Possible storm Friday night into Saturday


----------



## BIG

It's possible.


----------



## Phil1747

We could also be out cutting the grass like last week...


----------



## Snow Business 1

I'm tired with this storm already and it hasn't even started. I feel like its been being discussed in the news for over a week. It will probably shift north tomorrow morning and miss us completely.....


----------



## ericmp1989

Snow Business 1 said:


> I'm tired with this storm already and it hasn't even started. I feel like its been being discussed in the news for over a week. It will probably shift north tomorrow morning and miss us completely.....


It shifted north and it's going to completely miss us.


----------



## Ctsvguy

ericmp1989 said:


> It shifted north and it's going to completely miss us.


Still too early to confirm that


----------



## Snow Business 1

Ctsvguy said:


> Still too early to confirm that


I agree....but it sure seems hard to believe winter will show up tomorrow given how warm it is outside.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Snow Business 1 said:


> I agree....but it sure seems hard to believe winter will show up tomorrow given how warm it is outside.


Good ol Illinois loves to surprise us lol!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Business 1 said:


> I agree....but it sure seems hard to believe winter will show up tomorrow given how warm it is outside.


It's a little foggy outside


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> It's a little foggy outside
> 
> View attachment 199799


That's cuz all those straws are blocking your defrost...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's cuz all those straws are blocking your defrost...


Thanks Zoomer!


----------



## Meezer

Meh...

https://www.weather.gov/lot/Storm_2019Jan11


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It wasn't supposed to start changing over to snow until this late afternoon, it's trying now in Joliet


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> It wasn't supposed to start changing over to snow until this late afternoon, it's trying now in Joliet


That's what our local dummies said at 5am. Snowing now and accumulating.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I saw a few flurries north of 88 about 30min ago. However it went back t rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in DG now, slight coating on vehicles, state salting 355 and 55 heavily


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> It wasn't supposed to start changing over to snow until this late afternoon, it's trying now in Joliet


Checking in for the weekend?


----------



## ericmp1989

Ctsvguy said:


> Still too early to confirm that


You're right! The models yesterday morning looked like crap for us. It looks like we will be working tonight.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Sure seems this storm is losing steam...


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> Sure seems this storm is losing steam...


the weather guessers online are all over the map with their forecasts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> Sure seems this storm is losing steam...


Ummmm...have you looked at the radar to the west and south of you?


----------



## Snow Business 1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ummmm...have you looked at the radar to the west and south of you?


I have but I keep hearing it's moving fast and seeing snow totals go down throughout the day.


----------



## Ctsvguy

BUST


----------



## BUFF

TER


----------



## Snow Business 1

Snow Business 1 said:


> I have but I keep hearing it's moving fast and seeing snow totals go down throughout the day.





Ctsvguy said:


> BUST


that's for sure.


----------



## Meezer

Ctsvguy said:


> BUST


yup


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m really enjoying watch all the news weather people hold back on making any predictions for this Friday night storm potential. They should probably restrict from talking about storms more then two days out going forward. No reason to discuss Friday until Wednesday evening.


----------



## Meezer

Snow Business 1 said:


> I'm really enjoying watch all the news weather people hold back on making any predictions for this Friday night storm potential. They should probably restrict from talking about storms more then two days out going forward. No reason to discuss Friday until Wednesday evening.


_"Friday and Saturday is still
several days away, but the potential exists for a plowable
snowfall and ice accumulations for portions of the area." 

https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...OT&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1_


----------



## Meezer

The weather guessers haven't a clue:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Meezer

Here we go again:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/approachingwinterwx


----------



## JB 812

Meezer said:


> Here we go again:
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/lot/approachingwinterwx


Just gotta plan for 6 and deal with whatever we end up getting. Typical Chicagoland snowstorm


----------



## BUFF

Meezer said:


> Here we go again:
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/lot/approachingwinterwx


Oh the horror.… measuring snow fall in 1/10th of an inch, somebody is bored...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JB 812 said:


> Just gotta plan for 6 and deal with whatever we end up getting. Typical *northern US* snowstorm


Fixed it for you. Forecasting has sucked for close to 5 years now. Seems to only get worse.


----------



## cjames808

Yea Now I tell the guys be ready for 2”-12” and they think I’m joking.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cjames808 said:


> Yea Now I tell the guys be ready for 2"-12" *of rain* and they think I'm joking.


Fixed it.

All kidding aside, I have this feeling of relief that I no longer need worry about it so much

I used to spend hours on hours in the winter looking at weather charts, patterns, forcast, now just PHub.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Started pretty strong about 30 min ago. Now just steady snow.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> Started pretty strong about 30 min ago. Now just steady snow.


Same, good 1/4" on the ground already... Earlier start too, not sure if that's good or bad...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Welllllll salt isn’t working better off leaving snow on the dam sidewalks


----------



## dieselss

Rain and raising temps will take of it


----------



## rjigto4oje

Shoveling is a challenge, glad I'm not a shovel guy


----------



## Snow Business 1

rjigto4oje said:


> Shoveling is a challenge, glad I'm not a shovel guy


Huge pain in the ass today.....


----------



## ao31

Hey Fellas, 
Certainly not ideal conditions for certain! At times felt like pushing wet concrete. None the less I was happy to get out there!


----------



## BIG

Looks like something brewing 23-25. 

I'll take a few more 2-4 inch weekly storms.


----------



## ao31

BIG said:


> Looks like something brewing 23-25.
> 
> I'll take a few more 2-4 inch weekly storms.


That is the best. Easy on the equipment. Easy payday.


----------



## BIG

ao31 said:


> That is the best. Easy on the equipment. Easy payday.


I'll take less rain this time sure made it less enjoyable. Even more so having to be out in it. If I was sitting in a truck it might not be so bad


----------



## ao31

BIG said:


> I'll take less rain this time sure made it less enjoyable. Even more so having to be out in it. If I was sitting in a truck it might not be so bad


Huh,
I thought I was the only one that got out in the rain to shovel.


----------



## BIG

ao31 said:


> Huh,
> I thought I was the only one that got out in the rain to shovel.


My whole route is sidewalks and stairs. Plow on the truck is worthless.


----------



## Meezer

Here we go again:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Snow Business 1

While a long duration event, it’s turning into one of the easiest given how well salt is working and above freezing temps.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Days like today, I wish I had a Boss Quick cube for my driveway


----------



## Snow Business 1

Another 3-5" dusting??


----------



## dieselss

Snow Business 1 said:


> Another 3-5" dusting??


Of water sure


----------



## Ctsvguy

Bust


----------



## Snow Business 1

1-1.5” was the most snow I found and that will likely settle/melt to 1” or less. 

salt could have handled it in most cases.


----------



## BoostnLLY

Watching weather here for the last 48 hours. Huge bust. Barley anything over here sticking, have big flakes right now.


----------



## Ctsvguy

City Of Chicago bone dry.

Elk Grove area seemed to at least have snow sticking


----------



## Mark13

Plowed 4-5" up near the IL/WI state line and then had probably another 1/4-1/2" in heavy flurries throughout the first half of the day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13 said:


> Plowed 4-5" up near the IL/WI state line and then had probably another 1/4-1/2" in heavy flurries throughout the first half of the day.


Sure ya did.......

Go ahead and rub it in.


----------



## Ctsvguy




----------



## dieseld

Mark13 said:


> Plowed 4-5" up near the IL/WI state line and then had probably another 1/4-1/2" in heavy flurries throughout the first half of the day.


Pics or it did not happen...


----------



## Mark13

dieseld said:


> Pics or it did not happen...


There's a lot more snow in Woodstock and further NW then there was in Crystal Lake, I was very surprised when I got over here.


----------



## Philbilly2

Had enough to get the sled out last night 

still not enough to warrant plowing anything...just pack it down.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> There's a lot more snow in Woodstock and further NW then there was in Crystal Lake, I was very surprised when I got over here.


I still get a gigity when I see this.....


----------



## Mark13

BUFF said:


> I still get a gigity when I see this.....
> 
> View attachment 200461


When you coming back to IL to visit?


----------



## BUFF

Mark13 said:


> When you coming back to IL to visit?


As of now IMTS show at McCormick in September and that will be a quick in/out trip.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> As of now IMTS show at McCormick in September and that will be a quick in/out trip.


Can't come to Chicago in peak hurricane season!!!!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo said:


> Can't come to Chicago in peak hurricane season!!!!


Right, I forgot that's a major concern for most of us here in Northern, IL Mr C.M.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You don't remember 2008.......

https://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2008/10/02/hurricane-ike-hits-chicago/


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo said:


> You don't remember 2008.......
> 
> https://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2008/10/02/hurricane-ike-hits-chicago/


No, that was before my time. Dang old people.


----------



## dlcs

Q


----------



## 1olddogtwo

(≧(ｴ)≦ )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

(´(ｪ)｀）ʕ´•ᴥ•`ʔ


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Phile not current forecast...


----------



## Meezer

It begins:

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## Snow Business 1

I feel like this storm is happening. Hopefully it just drops a quick 4-5" off and then we can get to work.


----------



## Philbilly2

looks like I better get the snowmobiles tuned up...


----------



## BUFF

Meezer said:


> It begins:
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


That was yesterdays news...….. Ootwest….
Picked up 4-10" depending on location, storm moving your way and sun starting to bust oot with temps in the low teens.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Philbilly2 said:


> looks like I better get the snowmobiles tuned up...


This is what I envision...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> That was yesterdays news...….. Ootwest….
> Picked up 4-10" depending on location, storm moving your way and sun starting to bust oot with temps in the low teens.


It's all over some show heavier north and some show heavier south...

Ours is still coming out of Texasarcana, your sloppy seconds is heading south of here...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is what I envision...
> 
> View attachment 200719


Needs a Hooters sticker on the back or chrome stripper silhouette on the snow flap to be PB's


----------



## Philbilly2

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is what I envision...
> 
> View attachment 200719


I would cruise that thing for sure... Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow Business 1

This event sure seems to be staying south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in KC, forcast was up to 3 inches, nothing.

My guys are saying 2-3 Southside- Southeast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

As of 8pm
Homewood, IL…3.5
South haven, IN…3.0
Morris, IL…2.6
Munster,IN…2.6
Joliet, IL…2.5
Dyer, IN…2.3
Coal City, IL…2.2
Portage,IN…2.0
Gary, IN…1,8
Mokena, IL…1.8


----------



## dieselss

Finally a plowable event.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss said:


> Finally a plowable event.


Never happened without pics


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> Finally a plowable event.


Where?


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Never happened without pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> View attachment 200780


My plow guy must be running late.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> Never happened without pics


Dont need proof, they trust me..


----------



## Snow Business 1

Well the weather guessers are all heavy on this weeks storm. Hopefully they finally get one right. I'm calling a 1-2" to actually stick on pavement.


----------



## dieselss

1.5 to 2.6 I say


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> Well the weather guessers are all heavy on this weeks storm. Hopefully they finally get one right. I'm calling a 1-2" to actually stick on pavement.





dieselss said:


> 1.5 to 2.6 I say


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## EWSplow

Supposedly, a pan handle hook and an Alberta clipper are going to collide somewhere in the Wisconsin, Illinois, Michigan area. 
I think I saw 3-5" for Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> Supposedly, a pan handle hook and an Alberta clipper are going to collide somewhere in the Wisconsin, Illinois, Michigan area.
> I think I saw 3-5" for Wednesday/Thursday.


Oh Deere...it's going to be pandelirium!!!!!!


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh Deere...it's going to be pandelirium!!!!!!


Yes, stock up on pizzas and Chinese food...


----------



## cjames808

Her: When will you be home

Me: Maybe 6 hours maybe 24 hours


----------



## Meezer

Latest from the weather guessers:

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city/46360/weather-forecast/332882


----------



## Snow Business 1

You can have it. Give me 2” and I’m good.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Anyone ever see something like this LOL

unit is 1 season old purchased brand new. I am wondering what the response will be!


----------



## EWSplow

Ctsvguy said:


> Anyone ever see something like this LOL
> 
> unit is 1 season old purchased brand new. I am wondering what the response will be!
> View attachment 201077
> View attachment 201078
> View attachment 201079


It looks like the top was cracked for some time. Its rusted.
Back into anything? Although that wouldn't make sense if it started on top.
I'm guessing fatigue from a full hopper while driving on bumpy roads.

I'd probably clamp it together, weld it, then weld a flatbar on each side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

............


----------



## Ctsvguy

1olddogtwo said:


> ............
> 
> View attachment 201083


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Ctsvguy

EWSplow said:


> It looks like the top was cracked for some time. Its rusted.
> Back into anything? Although that wouldn't make sense if it started on top.
> I'm guessing fatigue from a full hopper while driving on bumpy roads.
> 
> I'd probably clamp it together, weld it, then weld a flatbar on each side.


I agree! Just find it weird it cracked from the top and the salter is 1 year old!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> ............
> 
> View attachment 201083


At least it didn't fold into the hood like the ones a few year's back.



EWSplow said:


> I'm guessing fatigue from a full hopper while driving on bumpy roads.
> 
> I'd probably clamp it together, weld it, then weld a flatbar on each side


It's a year old...is that a Toro\Boss???

Shouldn't even be an issue of warranty or not.


----------



## Ctsvguy

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least it didn't fold into the hood like the ones a few year's back.
> 
> It's a year old...is that a Toro\Boss???
> 
> Shouldn't even be an issue of warranty or not.


Western


----------



## Ctsvguy

And another bust guys : /


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ctsvguy said:


> And another bust guys : /


I heard central Illernoiz might get hammered?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard central Illernoiz might get hammered?


It looks like all the snow is going south, so possibly.


----------



## Ajlawn1

@m_ice said the sun's out there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> @m_ice said the sun's out there...


Who?


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard central Illernoiz might get hammered?


Winter has been over here for months


----------



## Philbilly2

looks like south of 80 is going to get all of it now.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Agree...winter has been over. I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Phil1747

anyone remember how many events we had this year? push and salt...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kelderman air ride....


Do you have any experience with these?


----------



## Snow Business 1

You know its dead around here when we get huge snowflakes like we saw this morning and nobody is talking about it. That burst between 4-5am was some pretty damn big flakes.

Good luck this winter everyone.


----------



## MXZ1983

I'll agree. It's still snowing here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Isn't there a newer one like a 19/20...


----------



## MXZ1983

Don't know what you guys are doing but I'm out plowing


----------



## Philbilly2

MXZ1983 said:


> Don't know what you guys are doing but I'm out plowing


Just so you know... I still think that it is weird that you guys are still using moldboard plows... :laugh:


----------



## MXZ1983

I have a 9 and 10 bottom. We chisel first then moldboard to physically turn the leaves and grass and compost under.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Isn't there a newer one like a 19/20...


No, this season isn't over.

1st push come Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> No, this season isn't over.
> 
> 1st push come Monday.


Which Monday?


----------



## Snow Business 1

1olddogtwo said:


> No, this season isn't over.
> 
> 1st push come Monday.


It never fails to have a system pop up after being off for a few days for Thanksgiving. I've now seen two forecast showing that storm.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> No, this season isn't over.
> 
> 1st push come Monday.


I hope you're wrong...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> I hope you're wrong...


#metoo...unless he is referring to a week from Monday.


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> No, this season isn't over.
> 
> 1st push come Monday.


If that is the case you better get your truck through the safety lane already :laughing: :laughing::hammerhead:


----------



## The Lone Plower

I've been out of the loop for awhile, so don't know anyone in the business in our area anymore.

So, would anyone be able to recommend a reputable/reliable contractor in the Cortland area for a small commercial site?

PM me if you want more detail on the location.

The last 2 contractors we had have quit the plowing business.

Thanks.


----------



## ultimate plow

10 years ago there would of been 3K posts in the last 2 months in this thread. Sad times


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The good ole days.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> The good ole days.


I still have a gift card from the good old days, no meet and greet anymore due to the Corona? Its been a while


----------



## affekonig

Ha, speaking of the old days... I haven't been on much in the past three years since moving to southern California, but had to see what people were saying about the coming storm! Hope everyone is doing well and good luck this season! Also, if anyone is interested: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/d/long-beach-1992-ford-f150-4x4-reg-cab/7237869916.html


----------



## Philbilly2

rjigto4oje said:


> I still have a gift card from the good old days, no meet and greet anymore due to the Corona? Its been a while


just head west... we are still in person at food and drink establishments...


----------



## rjigto4oje

Well that was fun lowred:


----------



## dieselss

Pushing water?


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Pushing water?


Yellow water bahhhh


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rjigto4oje said:


> Well that was fun lowred:


I thought it kinda sucked.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got about 4 in at the house.... And a good night of sleep


----------



## dieselss

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it kinda sucked.


You in Chicago suburbs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> You in Chicago suburbs?


Thank God no...


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Got about 4 in at the house.... And a good night of sleep


No plowing ?,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can't make the commitment to full time. On the road to much. 

Sold my plow to our KC branch beginning of last year. Last three years I've been using Arctic equipment anyways. If they're short-handed and I'm in town I'll help out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here comes the ice!

Who remembers 2020

I actually thought it was a decent year, I profited off most situations. Covid-19 is making us money, good storm activity this year in the gulf, for a while, nobody was on the roads. Traffic, what's that?

The riots kept the old mop busy, could use a couple more right now.

Welcome 21!!


----------



## EWSplow

What's it looking like in Northern Illinois? 
Wondering What's heading our way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This storm wasn't much to write about at this point.

A little bit of snow this morning then sleet and ZR then rain, now it doesn't even know what it's doing.

Couple of saltines it's all good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What kind of cheese?


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> What kind of cheese?


I prefer a whole grain with any cheese.


----------



## Mark13

Hello? Hello? Anyone in here? Hello...


----------



## Meezer

‍♀


----------



## EWSplow

Mark13 said:


> Hello? Hello? Anyone in here? Hello...


----------



## Snow Business 1

I think I forgot how to plow snow.


----------



## Meezer

What’s snow???


----------



## Snow Business 1

The storm will probably shift south tomorrow and we won’t see but and 1” or so.


----------



## Meezer

Looks that way. The one that I’m really keeping an eye on is the Monday/Tuesday storm


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> The storm will probably shift south tomorrow and we won't see but and 1" or so.


Anything but North... 12" beats the heck out of a bunch of ice...


----------



## Snow Business 1

Meezer said:


> Looks that way. The one that I'm really keeping an eye on is the Monday/Tuesday storm


thats the storm I was talking about.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The privilege of being a civilian.


----------



## Snow Business 1

If this storm gets pushed back anymore I might actually get some sleep tomorrow night.


----------



## Meezer

The weather guessers are all over the place


----------



## Snow Business 1

For sure. I’m going with somewhere between 2 and 10” of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes




----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 212437


Phile meme...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phile meme...


Yes...but it's been awhile.


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> View attachment 212437


According to the old lady, Chicago is getting epic amounts tomorrow. 
I was outside with the dog. When we came in, the old lady asked if we're getting snow tomorrow, cause she saw 56" for Chicago tomorrow. Umm, I think its 5-6"...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> According to the old lady, Chicago is getting epic amounts tomorrow.
> I was outside with the dog. When we came in, the old lady asked if we're getting snow tomorrow, cause she saw 56" for Chicago tomorrow. Umm, I think its 5-6"...


Obviously she's been using your measurements as a guideline...


----------



## Snow Business 1

This is going to be the most hyped 3-6” storm ever.


----------



## Meezer

Yeah, till the next storm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's an overachiever in Des Moines and Cedar Rapids so far


----------



## dieselss

Snow Business 1 said:


> This is going to be the most hyped 3-6" storm ever.


Talking like its a blizzard man


----------



## Ajlawn1

dieselss said:


> Talking like its a blizzard man


That radar better fill in real quick to even make it to an inch...


----------



## Snow Business 1

We will be lucky to see 2" out of this beast of a storm. Getting a mist of rain now in Naperville


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> We will be lucky to see 2" out of this beast of a storm. Getting a mist of rain now in Naperville


Same, after the epic inch, it's raining....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Finally starting to flurry.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Turned to heavy wet flakes now.


----------



## Cmc76

I dont know how it is closer to be border. But Milwaukee South got 6-7" so far, and still coming down


----------



## Meezer

Yeah, can’t wait till the next hyped “blizzard”


----------



## Cmc76

" snow pandemic"


----------



## Meezer

The weather guessers are hyping another major storm for Saturday/Sunday


----------



## EWSplow

We've had such little snow in the past few Years, 6" is now a MAJOR SNOW STORM.


----------



## Meezer

The storm hype is ramping up. Looking forward to the “double digit snowfall”....


----------



## dieselss

Run........get the bread and milk now


----------



## Ajlawn1

Meezer said:


> The storm hype is ramping up


Even more then three days ago...?


----------



## WIPensFan

Any amount of snow over 2” now is considered a “snow emergency”. Every city,town and village now declares a SNOW EMERGENCY 2 days before the storm...so much drama in the media to frighten people.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Any amount of snow over 2" now is considered a "snow emergency". Every city,town and village now declares a SNOW EMERGENCY 2 days before the storm...so much drama in the media to frighten people.


NWS here even made a TubeU vid for this one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Meezer said:


> The storm hype is ramping up. Looking forward to the "double digit snowfall"....


1.5"???


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> NWS here even made a TubeU vid for this one...


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


>


What!!! I figured you'd be estatic!!!


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> What!!! I figured you'd be estatic!!!


Well yeah, it's a video... goes without saying.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I’m ready for the double digit snow but I’ll bet 6” is the outcome. Hope I’m wrong.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselss said:


> Run........get the bread and milk now


Sent the old lady to the store 2 hours ago. Its about 6 blocks away and she hasn't returned. I guess no milk for my cereal, or sandwiches for my lunch tomorrow...


----------



## Ctsvguy

Snow Business 1 said:


> I'm ready for the double digit snow but I'll bet 6" is the outcome. Hope I'm wrong.


Double digits would sure be nice


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Sent the old lady to the store 2 hours ago. Its about 6 blocks away and she hasn't returned. I guess no milk for my cereal, or sandwiches for my lunch tomorrow...


This doesn't worry ewe?


----------



## Western1

Do they sell shoes there?


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> This doesn't worry ewe?


Yes. I'm worried about what to eat tomorrow.


----------



## ao31

_Couple of pushes and some clean up tomorrow....not a bad system._


----------



## Snow Business 1

Looks like a mixed bag for Thursday. Hopefully just a salt run. Running out of places to put snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks active ☺


----------



## Meezer

So far it’s a dud.....


----------



## Snow Business 1

1-2" here in the Naperville area. Would be a piece of cake if this damn wind wasn't around to screw everything up.


----------



## rjigto4oje

2.5 oak lawn, blowing like crazy though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Meezer said:


> So far it's a dud.....


It is?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is?


Another chance this afternoon.


----------



## rjigto4oje

1olddogtwo said:


> Another chance this afternoon.


And a couple of times this upcoming week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> And a couple of times this upcoming week


Shhhhhhh

I got several who hate me right now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Another chance this afternoon.


Snowing now...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snowing now...


I was just outside with the dog. Seems like some very light, fine snow falling. Another sleepless night, probably for nothing. 
Last I saw on the local news more accumulation south of Milwaukee. Maybe a salting here?


----------



## EWSplow

EWSplow said:


> I was just outside with the dog. Seems like some very light, fine snow falling. Another sleepless night, probably for nothing.
> Last I saw on the local news more accumulation south of Milwaukee. Maybe a salting here?


Just looked at the radar. Looks like we dodged a bullet and it went to GR and South bent.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Back to Wisconsin in the morning, Beloit this time for roof collapse.

Got about 1½ down here Shorewood


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> Back to Wisconsin in the morning, Beloit this time for roof collapse.
> 
> Got about 1½ down here Shorewood


Shorewood is the next burb north of Milwaukee...


----------



## m_ice

EWSplow said:


> Shorewood is the next burb north of Milwaukee...


I think he's talking Shorewood IL


----------



## EWSplow

m_ice said:


> I think he's talking Shorewood IL


I've been there too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Land of Tax

Hope to be moving soon.


----------



## ao31

For the first time this year;
Nice and fluffy.
Easy on the equipment and easy money.


----------



## Snow Business 1

It can stop anytime.


----------



## the new boss 92

Does anyone have a snowex vbox they want to part ways with?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Couple/3 more rounds in the next week


----------



## Snow Business 1

1olddogtwo said:


> Couple/3 more rounds in the next week


Rounds of Golf?


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Couple/3 more rounds in the next week


That's nice...


----------



## Ajlawn1

the new boss 92 said:


> Does anyone have a snowex vbox they want to part ways with?


Boss and a Salt Mutt...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Salt Mutt...


Drop spreader?


----------



## BossPlow2010

1olddogtwo said:


> Couple/3 more rounds in the next week


What's the temperature difference between
21° and -1°?...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Drop spreader?


Yeah I think there's one of those around here too....


----------



## BossPlow2010

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah I think there's one of those around here too....


Can you snap a Polaroid of the placement of that metal tab to adjust the gate?
We're dropping WAYYYY too much deicer on walks.

Was thinking of of laying a tarp down, spreading salt on that at a normal walking pace, dumping that salt in a bucket and then weighing it to calibrate it, I don't really know of any other way.
Perhaps @Aerospace Eng has some calibration insight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you snap a Polaroid of the placement of that metal tab to adjust the gate?


A video would be better...


----------



## Ajlawn1

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you snap a Polaroid of the placement of that metal tab to adjust the gate?
> We're dropping WAYYYY too much deicer on walks.
> 
> Was thinking of of laying a tarp down, spreading salt on that at a normal walking pace, dumping that salt in a bucket and then weighing it to calibrate it, I don't really know of any other way.
> Perhaps @Aerospace Eng has some calibration insight.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

BossPlow2010 said:


> Can you snap a Polaroid of the placement of that metal tab to adjust the gate?
> We're dropping WAYYYY too much deicer on walks.
> 
> Was thinking of of laying a tarp down, spreading salt on that at a normal walking pace, dumping that salt in a bucket and then weighing it to calibrate it, I don't really know of any other way.
> Perhaps @Aerospace Eng has some calibration insight.


Nothing better than what you have suggested.

Your biggest problem is uncertainty in your weight. You may have to go back and forth on the tarp many times to get enough to accurately measure.

If it is easier, you could put a known quantity in and walk until empty, then measure the length.


----------



## dieselss

Snow Business 1 said:


> Rounds of Golf?


Trap rounds


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's the temperature difference between
> 21° and -1°?...


23 cuz 0 matters.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


Sure, why not.

Everybody I work with thinks I'm nuts cuz I don't wear a jacket.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

1olddogtwo said:


> 23 cuz 0 matters.


Need remedial math, do we?


----------



## BUFF

Aerospace Eng said:


> Need remedial math, do we?


He's just remedial... if you met him you'd know the rest of the story.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

-21 = 21 degrees to 0
0 is a degree so that's 1
+1 = 1 degree

So that's 23° is difference.

Disagree?


----------



## Aerospace Eng

1olddogtwo said:


> -21 = 21 degrees to 0
> 0 is a degree so that's 1
> +1 = 1 degree
> 
> So that's 23° is difference.
> 
> Disagree?


Yes. -1 to 0 is one degree difference. 0 to 21 is twenty one degrees difference.

Twenty one plus one equals twenty two degrees difference

If that doesn't work, make a mark. Put the end of a scale - e.g. "0" - on the mark, and go 21 inches in one direction and make a mark. Put the end of the scale on the mark and go 1 inch in the other direction and make a mark.

The distance between the two outer marks will be 22 inches.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Aerospace Eng said:


> Yes. -1 to 0 is one degree difference. 0 to 21 is twenty one degrees difference.
> 
> Twenty one plus one equals twenty two degrees difference
> 
> If that doesn't work, make a mark. Put the end of a scale - e.g. "0" - on the mark, and go 21 inches in one direction and make a mark. Put the end of the scale on the mark and go 1 inch in the other direction and make a mark.
> 
> The distance between the two outer marks will be 22 inches.


|21 - -1| since you can't have two negatives, it becomes a positive. You don't get 21 minus negative 1, you have 21 plus 1, the absolute value of 21 plus 1 is 22.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

BossPlow2010 said:


> |21 - -1| since you can't have two negatives, it becomes a positive. You don't get 21 minus negative 1, you have 21 plus 1, the absolute value of 21 plus 1 is 22.


Exactly. See -- Algebra works!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh my god you guys are killing me I'm talking about real life.

next you're going to tell me 10 + 10 and 11 + 11 don't equal the same number

10 + 10 is 20

11 + 11 is 22.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I count 23 digits.


BossPlow2010 said:


> |21 - -1| since you can't have two negatives, it becomes a positive. You don't get 21 minus negative 1, you have 21 plus 1, the absolute value of 21 plus 1 is 22.





Aerospace Eng said:


> Exactly. See -- Algebra works!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The next time it's minus 10 with a wind-chill of -30, One of them will have to go because we can't have a double negative.


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo said:


> The next time it's minus 10 with a wind-chill of -30, One of them will have to go because we can't have a double negative.


Get rid of the useless windchill garbage.


----------



## ultimate plow

its been snowing a lot... and super cold... i like when it snows a half inch and we have to plow it. when it snows 4", my blood pressure raises in a bad way :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow said:


> its been snowing a lot... and super cold... i like when it snows a half inch and we have to plow it. when it snows 4", my blood pressure raises in a bad way :laughing:


Trying to get quality bulk salt out fast enough is the challenge.


----------



## Snow Business 1

How about quality snow....will we see it tonight?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When I left my house this morning for Wisconsin, we had a decent amount


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo said:


> When I left my house this morning for Wisconsin, we had a decent amount


Since your not plowing anymore,. 5 is a decent amount


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> When I left my house this morning for Wisconsin, we had a decent amount


Of what?


----------



## Hydromaster

When useing a thermometer one would use whole numbers. not natural numbers.
As a digit, 0 is used as a placeholder.
it’s 22


And are we using American textbooks or European textbooks ?


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> When I left my house this morning for Wisconsin, we had a decent amount


Do you only come to Wisconsin for snow events?
Had i known, I would have had a route for you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

EWSplow said:


> Do you only come to Wisconsin for snow events?
> Had i known, I would have had a route for you.


You guys keep having weird issues

First a parking garage with a mysterious explosion, and now roof collapse due to some Yahoo who can't run a fork truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Of what?


If I start off with zero snow and we get five additional, does that make 6 in?


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> You guys keep having weird issues
> 
> First a parking garage with a mysterious explosion, and now roof collapse due to some Yahoo who can't run a fork truck.


News to me. I can't wait for the details. 
Got a video?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

EWSplow said:


> News to me. I can't wait for the details.
> Got a video?


Snapchats.....


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> Snapchats.....


WYF?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a busy week up ahead.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> Looks like a busy week up ahead.


Whizzkonsin more messed up then you thought...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My crystal ball has bad news for slot of people. Events are lined up one after another.


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo said:


> My crystal ball has bad news for slot of people. Events are lined up one after another.


Nothing like bad news Valentines Day.

When & where are these events hitting?


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> Looks like a busy week up ahead.


Texas?


----------



## dieselss

Meezer said:


> Nothing like bad news Valentines Day.
> 
> When & where are these events hitting?


Next few days....
Off the lake north fown to nwi


----------



## rjigto4oje

dieselss said:


> Next few days....
> Off the lake north fown to nwi


You still in the game Jeff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

EWSplow said:


> Texas?


Got that covered last night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Meezer said:


> Nothing like bad news Valentines Day.
> 
> When & where are these events hitting?


Last week I called for major/larger event for Monday/Tuesday, maybe another decent one Thursday, possible something over weekend, and then next Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Last week I called for major/larger event for Monday/Tuesday, maybe another decent one Thursday, possible something over weekend, and then next Monday.


That's nice...


----------



## Meezer

Cool...

National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary

*Winter Storm Warning*
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Chicago IL
913 PM CST Sun Feb 14 2021

ILZ023-033-039-108-INZ001-002-010-011-019-151115-
/O.CON.KLOT.WS.W.0004.000000T0000Z-210216T1500Z/
Kankakee-Iroquois-Ford-Eastern Will-Lake IN-Porter-Newton-Jasper-
Benton-
Including the cities of Kankakee, Bourbonnais, Bradley, Watseka,
Gilman, Paxton, Gibson City, Crete, Peotone, Beecher, Gary,
Hammond, Merrillville, Portage, Valparaiso, Chesterton, Roselawn,
Kentland, Morocco, Rensselaer, DeMotte, Fowler, and Oxford
913 PM CST Sun Feb 14 2021 /1013 PM EST Sun Feb 14 2021/

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 AM CST /10 AM
EST/ TUESDAY...

* WHAT...Dangerous travel, heavy snow, and cold temperatures
expected. Total snow accumulations through Tuesday morning of 6
to 10 inches. Locally higher amounts near the lake are likely.
Wind chills as low as 20 degrees below zero are expected.

* WHERE...Northwest Indiana and portions of eastern Illinois.

* WHEN...Until 9 AM CST Tuesday.

* IMPACTS...Travel will be very difficult. The hazardous
conditions will impact the Monday evening and Tuesday morning
commutes. Additionally, the cold temperatures may cause
frostbite on exposed skin in as few as 30 minutes.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...The coldest temperatures are expected
overnight tonight into Monday, and the heaviest snow is expected
Monday afternoon through Tuesday morning. Steady snow is
expected through tonight and Monday morning.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselss said:


> Run........get the bread and milk now


----------



## ultimate plow

1-4 for us outer northern counties. thanks god. F that L effect stuff


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I love lake effect...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...


Specially in heavy traffic...


----------



## Snow Business 1

1olddogtwo said:


> Last week I called for major/larger event for Monday/Tuesday, maybe another decent one Thursday, possible something over weekend, and then next Monday.


what's your confidence level on the Thursday storm? I need the rest of this week to relocate snow. Last thing I want is another storm this week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> what's your confidence level on the Thursday storm? I need the rest of this week to relocate snow. Last thing I want is another storm this week.


Interestingly, the locals weren't saying much about it when Pat started talking about it...now it is being talked about quite a bit.


----------



## Meezer




----------



## Snow Business 1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interestingly, the locals weren't saying much about it when Pat started talking about it...now it is being talked about quite a bit.


Tonights storms and Thursday were suppose to dig further south and making way up the East coast. Clearly a significant northwest shift happened. I'm still hopeful the Thursday storm can still drop south of the Chicagoland area. But the ways things are going.....we will probably see another 6".


----------



## Snow Business 1

I think the locals are to focused on tonight....they will save Thursday storm for the next 48 hours of broadcast.


----------



## EWSplow

Snow Business 1 said:


> Tonights storms and Thursday were suppose to dig further south and making way up the East coast. Clearly a significant northwest shift happened. I'm still hopeful the Thursday storm can still drop south of the Chicagoland area. But the ways things are going.....we will probably see another 6".


Last I saw, it looked like Thursday was downgraded.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love lake effect...


So does my bank account


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> Last I saw, it looked like Thursday was downgraded.


Yes. Creeped South and East now...


----------



## ao31




----------



## ao31

Anyone seeing anything significant?
Here in Barrington it looks like I'll be pushing 2" of Slurpie slush into the encroaching frozen piles.


----------



## EWSplow

ao31 said:


> Anyone seeing anything significant?
> Here in Barrington it looks like I'll be pushing 2" of Slurpie slush into the encroaching frozen piles.


All snow in Milwaukee. Probably about 1-1/4 " so far
Looks like it could be 2" by the time its done snowing.


----------



## Snow Business 1

After about 1/4"-1/2" of snow early its been all rain in the Naperville/Plainfield area.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Snow Business 1 said:


> After about 1/4"-1/2" of snow early its been all rain in the Naperville/Plainfield area.


Same, and if I wait long enough it'll probably all be gone...


----------



## dieselss

Bust


----------



## DIRISHMAN

JustJeff said:


> I hope it misses us. I don't usually say that but I've got a wake (I think that's what it's called, not sure) to go to in the afternoon. What's it called when people get together after somebody's been cremated?


Well their definitely not AWAKE. LOO


----------



## BUFF

It's hot and humid in Northern Iller today..... damm


----------



## rjigto4oje

BUFF said:


> It's hot and humid in Northern Iller today..... damm


Not as bad as yesterday,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> It's hot and humid in Northern Iller today..... damm


Welcome to Korn kountry.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> It's hot and humid in Northern Iller today..... damm


The humidity dropped drastically. You should have been in this part of the country yesterday.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> The humidity dropped drastically. You should have been in this part of the country yesterday.


Got oot of the pickup that had AC blasting and was hit with thick air..... I'll take my altitude and arid climate over all this "atmosphere" anytime..... hope I don't get swamp butt, the warden would be asking questions I have no answer for....


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Welcome to Korn kountry.


We have Korn in Co but you can only feel the humidity close to it, not everywhere.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> It's hot and humid in Northern Iller today..... damm


Wait for the next couple of days this week...


----------



## jomama45

BUFF said:


> We have Korn in Co but you can only feel the humidity close to it, not everywhere.


You can hear the corn grow at night here in the Midwest when we have high humidity.

And I'm with the udders, today was absolutely gorgeous weather, at least in SE Wisco!


----------



## EWSplow

jomama45 said:


> You can hear the corn grow at night here in the Midwest when we have high humidity.
> 
> And I'm with the udders, today was absolutely gorgeous weather, at least in SE Wisco!


I hope you enjoyed it.
Dew points in the 70s this week.


----------



## jomama45

EWSplow said:


> I hope you enjoyed it.
> Dew points in the 70s this week.


I did, and no concerns, I'm fully prepared......


----------



## BUFF

Air was a little thick and moist this morning


----------



## Philbilly2

BUFF said:


> Air was a little thick and moist this morning
> 
> View attachment 219780


Hey... I have been to that intersection before... :laugh:

Welcome to korn growing season in Illernois


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> Air was a little thick and moist this morning
> 
> View attachment 219780


Clean your camera lens.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Clean your camera lens.


Between this one and the blurry tumbler pics... @EWSplow is looking like a top rate photog...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Between this one and the blurry tumbler pics... @EWSplow is looking like a top rate photog...


Not so fast.
Doing a couple handyman jobs for our realtor.
My views this morning.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Not so fast.
> Doing a couple handyman jobs for our realtor.
> My views this morning.


Is there any chance that you still have the little plastic protective film on your camera?

I only ask cause I did noah guy who had a camera that took very similar pictures once upon a tyme...


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Is there any chance that you still have the little plastic protective film on your camera?
> 
> I only ask cause I did noah guy who had a camera that took very similar pictures once upon a tyme...


Long gone as is the outer cover of the lense. Dirt gets inside and I periodically clean it with a q-tip.
Its gotten to the point of being a game to see how long the phone will last. Kinda like trying to get a million miles on a truck.


----------



## Philbilly2

EWSplow said:


> Kinda like trying to get a million miles on a truck.


said no ford owner ever :laugh:


----------



## Snow Business 1

So when are we going to see our first snowfall? Wasn't it a couple of weeks form now last year?


----------



## dieselss

Halloween


----------



## snowprice

looking for drivers skid operators and shovlers.

park ridge glenview northbrook palatine arlington heights
top pay every 2 weeks
call 847 588 2100 
Jacob


----------



## dlange

If this winter sucks blame me. I went heavy on iron this year. I’m hoping for a good one


----------



## ultimate plow

Ok ok I’m checking in officAlly for the year. Glad to see this place is still up and not a zombie grave yard. I traded the black regular cab for a black 22 regular cab.


----------



## dlange

Sharp!


----------



## buttaluv

Nice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Couldn't find a Ford?

Let it snow!


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo said:


> Couldn't find a Ford?
> 
> Let it snow!


i really considered a 6.7 regular cab but the gmc never let me down either with the gas motor so id figure id try another. I like the gm gas motor reg cab long bed for a local mowing truck too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo said:


> Couldn't find a Ford?
> 
> Let it snow!


Nope Honda Pilot AWD WITH A BOSS UTV PLOW ……..lmao hey Pat


----------



## dlange

70 tomorrow. Damn


----------



## Meezer

dlange said:


> 70 tomorrow. Damn


70 where??


----------



## dlange

Thursday over 70 southern Illinois. Tomorrow just 65


----------



## Meezer

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## dlange

Octo alert!


----------



## Snow Business 1

Pretty damn warm outside. Gotta love the up and down temps of the central Midwest.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow Business 1 said:


> Pretty damn warm outside. Gotta love the up and down temps of the central Midwest.


No, I don't.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I went outside at 4pm and couldn't believe it was 44 degrees.


----------



## ao31

About 1.5” on the pavement in Barrington


----------



## Snow Business 1

This storm certainly isn't delivering yet. Pavement is pretty damn warm here in Naperville melting snow from the bottom.


----------



## dieselss

Small accumulations on the roads...nwi.


----------



## Snow Business 1

I just measure 3/4" on a driveway in north Naperville. Likely more in the grass


----------



## snowprice

we are still looking for skid drivers plow drivers and shovlers . we pay top dollar have multiple sites available. northwest suburbs of chicago.

flecks landscaping 
847 588 2100 

222 industrial lane wheeling il


----------



## BUFF

snowprice said:


> we are still looking for skid drivers plow drivers and shovlers . we pay top dollar have multiple sites available. northwest suburbs of chicago.
> 
> flecks landscaping
> 847 588 2100
> 
> 222 industrial lane wheeling il


Finding labor is common issue for everyone, finding good and reliable labor is almost impossible.
Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Ajlawn1

BUFF said:


> Finding labor is common issue for everyone, finding good and reliable labor is almost impossible.
> Good luck in your hunt.


Especially since he's right next to Snow Systems... They had the street littered with hiring signs last time I was up that way... @Sawboy


----------



## snowprice

we are close to snow systems but I have been told we pay more and also have summer work avaiable for anybody that wants to work in the landscape industry, I agree labor is a real problem . I am a old timer I remember when there was plenty of labor available. i am beginning to think retirement may be the way to go.


----------



## BUFF

snowprice said:


> i am beginning to think retirement may be the way to go.


I'm hearing this more and more...


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> Thinking about pivoting into something that requires no people.





BUFF said:


> I'm hearing this more and more...


So have I.


----------



## Ajlawn1

snowprice said:


> i am beginning to think retirement may be the way to go.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I’m bored. Thought I’d check in. It’s been a while.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Imagine that.... it's still snowing....


----------



## Meezer

Fluffy snow.......

https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


----------



## ao31

Meezer said:


> Fluffy snow.......
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/lot/weatherstory


Yup.
Here In Barrington too.
Not too excited about this but I'll take it if it hits 2". 
Im ready for Spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ao31 said:


> Yup.
> Here In Barrington too.
> Not too excited about this but I'll take it if it hits 2".
> Im ready for Spring.


Take it to lawnsite fella!


----------



## dlange

Every year I get hopes up for a average winter.


----------



## Meezer

Nice....payup

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM EST /5 AM CST/ MONDAY TO 1 PM EST /NOON CST/ TUESDAY... * WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 4 to 8 inches with localized higher amounts where lake banding persists. * WHERE...In Indiana, La Porte and St. Joseph Counties. In Michigan, Berrien County. * WHEN...From 6 AM EST /5 AM CST/ Monday to 1 PM EST /noon CST/ Tuesday.

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city/46360/weather-warnings/332882


----------



## rjigto4oje

Other been pretty quiet on here lately.


----------



## rjigto4oje

It's been quite on here lately?


----------



## Mark13

Retired from snow plowing 2 winters ago, ordered this last spring, probably why it doesn't snow here or Up North anymore.


----------



## dlange

Nice ride. I’m on a thundercat when I can be


----------



## m_ice

rjigto4oje said:


> It's been quite on here lately?


Hell we haven't even pushed yet this year here in central part of the state


----------



## dlange

Yes. Lame year so far


----------



## Snow Business 1

Start to see/hear rumblings of a big storm next week for Chicagoland area. Probably be rain but we can dream.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This one? Or the Tuesday one?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one? Or the Tuesday one?
> 
> View attachment 232143


The big one @m_ice seen...


----------



## dieselss

Snow Business 1 said:


> Start to see/hear rumblings of a big storm next week for Chicagoland area. Probably be rain but we can dream.


Early guesses saying rain turning to snow Wednesday


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> The big one @m_ice seen...


Yeah he's as reliable as NWS.


----------



## Philbilly2

@Mark13 if your not going north this weekend couple of us are thinking about hitting the Rochelle loop on Saturday if you need to blow the cobwebs out of that unit.

My buddies tell me that the trails over there are open and people are out riding them?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

“Winter storm update:

One MAJOR component I will be watching is the positioning of the polar vortex (PV) to our north (circled in blue). It's positioning will be VITAL in determining where the heaviest snow will go. The closer the PV gets to us, the more polar air will be brought down into Illinois. Polar air is very dry and can choke off snowfall. If the PV is slightly further north, the storm coming from the southwest will be free to move up into our area while tapping Pacific and Gulf moisture. Models still do not agree on where the PV will be during the vital Tuesday-Thursday timeframe. I MUST point out that whoever gets into the worst of this storm will be getting A TON OF SNOW. The system will have two waves: The first is Tuesday night through Wednesday. There could be a lull in the snow Wednesday evening. The second wave comes into Illinois late Wednesday night into Thursday. Someone is going to get over 20" in the bullseye area. Right now, data is favoring south of I-80 for this, with a SHARP cutoff to the north. Some data has no snow up in Lake and McHenry counties, while at the same time 24" of snow falls near Kankakee. That is a MASSIVE margin for such a short distance. What if the PV does stay north? Areas to the north like Chicago itself could get A LOT of snow. The trusty Euro model is still showing a southern track. However, the brand new GFS run jogged about 50 miles north, bringing heavy snow into Chicagoland. This is still a fluid and dynamic situation.”


----------



## dlange

Southern Illinois has a good one coming too.


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> "Winter storm update:
> 
> One MAJOR component I will be watching is the positioning of the polar vortex (PV) to our north (circled in blue). It's positioning will be VITAL in determining where the heaviest snow will go. The closer the PV gets to us, the more polar air will be brought down into Illinois. Polar air is very dry and can choke off snowfall. If the PV is slightly further north, the storm coming from the southwest will be free to move up into our area while tapping Pacific and Gulf moisture. Models still do not agree on where the PV will be during the vital Tuesday-Thursday timeframe. I MUST point out that whoever gets into the worst of this storm will be getting A TON OF SNOW. The system will have two waves: The first is Tuesday night through Wednesday. There could be a lull in the snow Wednesday evening. The second wave comes into Illinois late Wednesday night into Thursday. Someone is going to get over 20" in the bullseye area. Right now, data is favoring south of I-80 for this, with a SHARP cutoff to the north. Some data has no snow up in Lake and McHenry counties, while at the same time 24" of snow falls near Kankakee. That is a MASSIVE margin for such a short distance. What if the PV does stay north? Areas to the north like Chicago itself could get A LOT of snow. The trusty Euro model is still showing a southern track. However, the brand new GFS run jogged about 50 miles north, bringing heavy snow into Chicagoland. This is still a fluid and dynamic situation."


So now we need to worry about the PV creeping around too... Great.


----------



## Hydromaster

Ajlawn1 said:


> So now we need to worry about the PV creeping around too... Great.


Is pat driving his van around, again ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So now we need to worry about the PV creeping around too... Great.


Jealous?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hydromaster said:


> Is pat driving his van around, again ?


Who doesn't like ice cream during a snowstorm


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Jealous?


Huh who knew...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let her rip.,.. have some reservation on the 2nd wave


----------



## Ajlawn1

1olddogtwo said:


> . have some reservation on the 2nd wave


Creeping SE...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Suck Bent in the bullseye?


----------



## dlange

1olddogtwo said:


> Let her rip.,.. have some reservation on the 2nd wave


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Suck Bent in the bullseye?


----------



## dlange

finally in the $


----------



## EWSplow

1olddogtwo said:


> Let her rip.,.. have some reservation on the 2nd wave





Ajlawn1 said:


> Creeping SE...


You can have it. 
I like the 40* snowless weather. ..now that I'm done with it.


----------



## Ajlawn1

EWSplow said:


> You can have it.
> I like the 40* snowless weather. ..now that I'm done with it.


Yeah so depressing, 45°, birds chirping, suns blazing... And then a swift kick in the bean bag too two days of misery...


----------



## BUFF

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah so depressing, 45°, birds chirping, suns blazing... And then a swift kick in the bean bag too two days of misery...


Had that Sunday and Monday, snow is suppose to start in aboot 2-3hrs and not stop till early Thursday morning,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah so depressing, 45°, birds chirping, suns blazing... And then a swift kick in the bean bag too two days of misery...


Was 53F at the house this morning.

65 yesterday.


----------



## Snow Business 1

Hit 50 in Joliet just a little bit ago. Will certainly be interesting on how this storm pans out.


----------



## dlange

53 in my neck of the woods and set up to get 10. Raining like mad right now


----------



## m_ice

dlange said:


> 53 in my neck of the woods and set up to get 10. Raining like mad right now


Still raining here...projecting 12-20"


----------



## dlange

Pour it on


----------



## m_ice

dlange said:


> Pour it on


 You can have it...this snow **** is for the birds lol


----------



## dlange

It’s does get old killing yourself for one week a year.


----------



## m_ice

dlange said:


> It's does get old killing yourself for one week a year.


Don't get me wrong we have great customers but this year alone we bought a normand hybrid, 3 sectionals, a 244j loader and a t650 Bobcat. Yet I say I'm getting out, who am I kidding???


----------



## dlange

Lol. Same here. Went big as well


----------



## ao31

Radar shows it’s been here for a while but pavement dry at the moment.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

[HR][/HR]


----------



## dlange

The new Arctic did not disappoint


----------



## Ajlawn1

dlange said:


> View attachment 233187
> 
> The new Arctic did not disappoint


20'?


----------



## dlange

22


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice, what size machine


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> Nice, what size machine


something aboot 30k pounds


----------



## Meezer

Weather guessers claiming more snow on the way:
3-6in or 6-10in payup

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/michigan-city/46360/winter-weather-forecast/332882


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who's thinking about plowing tomorrow?


----------



## m_ice

1olddogtwo said:


> Who's thinking about plowing tomorrow?


Unfortunately me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm forcasted for 8, think it's doable, only hit 67F this afternoon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> Unfortunately me


Weren't you just whining about not having plowed at all?


----------



## m_ice

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm forcasted for 8, think it's doable, only hit 67F this afternoon


Nope


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't you just whining about not having plowed at all?


I like seasonals with a low number of events


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Weren't you just whining about not having plowed at all?


I whine about everything...im married to a farmers daughter, I learned from the best.


----------



## Meezer

1olddogtwo said:


> Who's thinking about plowing tomorrow?


Definitely payup :

WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM EST /7 AM CST/
THURSDAY TO MIDNIGHT EST /11 PM CST/ THURSDAY NIGHT...

* WHAT...Mixed precipitation into mid morning followed by heavy
snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 5 to 9 inches and
ice accumulations of around one tenth of an inch. Winds gusting
as high as 40 mph with considerable blowing snow.

* WHERE...Portions of northern Indiana and southwest Michigan.

* WHEN...From 8 AM EST /7 AM CST/ Thursday to midnight EST /11
PM CST/ Thursday night.

* IMPACTS...Travel will become very difficult. The hazardous
conditions will impact the Thursday evening commute.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in
your vehicle in case of an emergency.

https://forecast.weather.gov/showsi...Warning&lat=41.6964&lon=-86.8562#.Yg3DQYjMLU8


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo said:


> Who's thinking about plowing tomorrow?


So how's that working out today?

Over 10 and still white conditions


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> So how's that working out today?
> 
> Over 10 and still white conditions


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


Must be using the wife's tape measure...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


Do you get my video


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> Do you get my video


you know that all of us are scared to open those things from you!


----------



## Hydromaster

Philbilly2 said:


> you know that all of us are scared to open those things from you!


You do need to be careful of who's looking over your shoulder.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> you know that all of us are scared to open those things from you!


That's true


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Do you get my video


All I could see was white...looked like snow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> you know that all of us are scared to open those things from you!


I knew I wasn't the only one...


----------



## Mark13

Had the big equipment out for what might be the last push of the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13 said:


> Had the big equipment out for what might be the last push of the season.
> View attachment 237458


 I've got another 4-6 starting tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to wake up in Chicago.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Yawning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rjigto4oje said:


> Yawning


Wishing you the happiest Blizzard for Xmas!


----------



## rjigto4oje

We it's certainly going to be cold, and hopefully just a couple of events b4 the new year.


----------



## m_ice

Thursday is looking interesting...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

m_ice said:


> Thursday is looking interesting...


Merry blizzard condition to you too. 😄


----------



## Ajlawn1

m_ice said:


> Thursday is looking interesting...


This is Northern Illernoize and Indiana... Start your own mid/southern state thread fella...


----------



## m_ice

Ajlawn1 said:


> This is Northern Illernoize and Indiana... Start your own mid/southern state thread fella...


So you're claiming Chiraq?


----------



## m_ice

Isn't there a new guy on here from the quad cities? They're gonna get hammered according the f***ing Juan
@Ajlawn1


----------

